# BFP! (begging to be fat and pregnant)



## Juniper

Hello.
Welcome to team BFP (begging to be fat and pregnant). We are ladies from all over the world. We are all in different phases of our cycles and of our lives, but we all want a baby more then air. That is the tie that bonds us. Please feel free to join!

:dust:

Current Members:
Juniper 
Kat_F
BWilliams
SteffyRae
Shey
jrc
Daria87
NGRidley

Graduated Members:
gailybaby
Jolene
Pelle
mrskcbrown
Amberdawn723

~if you would like your name added to the members list, please just ask :) ~​


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay for our new buddy group!:happydance: 
Hope to see all our lovelies over here soon.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay im so excited we have our own group now!!! But what are we going to call it once we all get our :bfp: this month?


----------



## Juniper

I know, I am excited too! We will have to make a new group when we all become bump buddies :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Well girls, I'm still super HSO and ewcm......but my opks are getting really faint. Do you think I could have missed the surge? I've been testing twice everyday since cd12 (and three times today already! 8am, 11am, 4pm..finding it hard to hold for 4 hours..but limiting my water intake). I guess I'm a POAS-aholic! I'll test again at 8pm....but I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I'm ovulating now??? If so, what will my temp do tomorrow, go up or down? 

Sorry for all my questions lately.....just feeling really confused and paranoid.:wacko:


----------



## Juniper

Hmm Amber - It sure sounds like you might have missed the surge. Did you ever get to a point that it was very very close to the same color? Is the decreasing color just over today, or has it been longer? When I ovulate the color is really dark and then the next test there is no line at all, but every woman is different. I cannot tell much from your chart, but it doesn't look like you have already ovulated... Once you ovulate, then your temps will go up and stay up. You better start BDing just in case!


----------



## Daria87

I would like to join if possible :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Juniper.:hugs:So great to have girls to lean on.:smug:
They've only been getting fainter over today really. But none of them ever got really close to being +....I don't think anyways. Arghhh....OPKs are so confusing. I guess I just need to be patient and see how it goes. Will keep testing though til I know for sure. And I pray I can get some bding in tonight.

Welcome Daria! Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies! Well good morning! Saturday is here!

Welcome Daria xo

My BBQ was good! Although exactly like I said my temps were messed up this morning - first 36.3, then 36.4... I want them to be much higher than that to indicate I've O'd... but I guess tomorrow they might be higher I'm just going to assume I o'd yesterday or Thursday... I just put the higher one in FF :)

Good news is my Ferning and smiley faces have finished which is exactly how it should be :)

I wonder if there is a little miracle growing inside... I hope so xoxoxo

LOVE THE NEW GROUP!!!

How exciting :)


----------



## Daria87

Thanks Kat_F :) Well I guess I'll tell you ladies a bit about myself. 

OH and I are both 22 and we're TTC our first. I came off BC a little over a month ago and we've started trying right away. I'm not charting or temping or anything like that because I'll probablyjust end up stressing myself out.So,we're going going at it so to speak and hoping it happens.As of the last week or so,I have started feeling odd.Nauseus,REALLY hungry some days and I'm not able to lay on my stomach because it's so tender. I'm not getting my hopes up because I know it could just be the hormones leaving my system but I've stopped BC before and I didn't feel at all like I do now.So,I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Shey

I wanna join


----------



## amberdawn723

Still no +opk in sight for me....but we are going to BD tonight at soon as DH gets home. I'm hoping for a either a nice big dip or a nice big rise in temp in the morning....

How is everyone today?

We're having a freak winter storm tonight in Oklahoma. Expecting several inches of snow by morning! Pure craziness for the first day of Spring!!!:wacko:


----------



## jrc10

I would like to join, too. :)


----------



## Juniper

Welcome Daria! Those symptoms sound good. How many DPO are you?

Welcome jrc! Glad to have you!

Shey - oh my gosh I am so sorry. I hope I didn't make you feel left out. I just listed the ladies from the last 3 pages I looked at.

Kat - Glad you had a good time! I had fun at my function too :) FXed for a good high temp for you tomorrow!

Amber - I am so confused! Hang in there sweetie! 

No change for me tonight. I am just hoping that my temp will be nice and high in the morning. I am really excited about the new group and that things are starting to pick up pace!


----------



## Pelle

The new team is great, thank you!!! :dust: I am sure this is a magical team! :wohoo:

Very welcome to the new members!!!! 

My dear girls, could you help me with a description of ovulation pain? I don't really have experience, because I did not pay attention when we were not TTC + because of the PCO I did not have O before too often. 
I woke up early morning to a weird, a little piercing kind of feeling left direction to the belly button and later I had classic PMS feeling in the morning (AF is 2 weeks away). Now (almost 10 a.m.) there is nothing. Any suggestions? :cry: 

*Amber*, I am pretty sure you had an O! :happydance: you just missed the surge with the test!


----------



## Daria87

Juniper-I just started ovulating thursday night according to my ticker thing. And when I had AF last time,it wasn't anything really.Only when I went to the bathroom (sorry if that's tmi) I would see a little pink but no red.And even then,I had just stopped taking my BCP.I've stopped taking my BCP before and I never felt this way.I'm not getting my hopes too high though because I know if I do,I'll be even more disappointed.I have a doctor appointment April 15 though so hopefully he could see something or at least tell me that I'm perfectly healthy.

P.S.Even as I sit here and write this,I'm feeling a little nauseaus :wacko:


----------



## amberdawn723

Morning gals! Welcome Shey and JRC!

Daria- Your symptoms sound really promising....especially not really having much af 18 days ago (maybe it was implantation or something?) and now feeling nauseous. Did you ever take a hpt? 

Pelle- I'm not totally sure what ovulation feels like, but I've been having little "ovary pains" as I call it to the left and lower than the belly bottom, almost to the leg. I'm hoping it has something to do with ovulation for the both of us. And I hope you're right that I missed the surge. My opk this morning was STILL light. My temp went down a little today...but I guess I could still see a big rise tomorrow. I don't know...I'm completely confused by my opks.:wacko:

Juniper- I hope your temp went up nicely today!


----------



## xSTACEx

BWilliams said:


> Yay im so excited we have our own group now!!! But what are we going to call it once we all get our :bfp: this month?

haha Then I'll have to keep it going by myself b/c I can't get a bfp this month. It will live on! :winkwink:

PS Welcome to all the new ladies. The originals in this group are true sweethearts and you will come to love them. :friends:


----------



## Jolene

:cry: My name's not there...


----------



## amberdawn723

Ohhhhhh....Jolene! I can't believe she forgot you! I'm sure it was an accident. Sending hugs your way!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

I would like my name added, as well. Anyone else looking for their AF or BFP?

I sure haven't seen mine, yet. haha. I'm feeling like AF could be coming. I'm tired of the wait! lol


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi JRC! I'm still waiting on my O.......


----------



## Shey

Its ok Juniper you can still add my name to the list


----------



## Juniper

Hello all! I added Shey, Jolene, and jrc to the list. Sorry Jolene! Please do not take it personally. To error is human :)

Stace - You will get your BFP too! You know it is all just wishful thinking. Chances are that you will beat some of us to the finish line :) You are not going to get left behind.:hugs:

Im sorry, I cant remember who asked about ovary pain - I feel it in my low back to one side or the other and over close to my hip in the front. It is usually like a strong pinch. A sharp quick pain and then maybe some light aching afterward. I also get ovarian cysts quit often and they feel like a stabbing pain in the same spot. 

I am not very happy about my temp today :( I dipped below my cover line. I was really really hoping that I was going to stay above this cycle! I realized this morning that I forgot to take my vitamin's yesterday. Do you think that 1 day off of B6 could have done that?


----------



## Jolene

xSTACEx said:


> BWilliams said:
> 
> 
> Yay im so excited we have our own group now!!! But what are we going to call it once we all get our :bfp: this month?
> 
> haha Then I'll have to keep it going by myself b/c I can't get a bfp this month. It will live on! :winkwink:
> 
> PS Welcome to all the new ladies. The originals in this group are true sweethearts and you will come to love them. :friends:Click to expand...

Brooke, we'll have to change it to 'Big, Fat & Pregnant'! :haha:

Chicken, I can't believe the bond we've formed through the last forums :flower: My mind was getting a bit carried away with the plans for your girls trip for our get together, I even have accomodation sorted, lol.

Love our new forum Jenn :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Your coverline is really high compared to your last cycle....perhaps your temps will stay closer to the coverline because of that? 

Jolene- Yeah, "Big, Fat, and Pregnant" sounds lovely! I hope we can all get to claim that title soon.


----------



## BWilliams

I hope we have that title soon too!!! And Stace u could still join if not this month then most deff next!!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Morning ladies :)

Feeling a bit despondent today about my situation this cycle:

I'm a bit worried about my temps they were down again today a little even though FF tells me I O'd on Thursday which I thought was right... But my temps should be much higher than they are I'm putting it down to sleeping badly last night.

And just to top it off I'm getting a bout of thrush which I imagine is from using softcups... I forgot how sensitive I was down there... had lots of trouble when I was younger with thrush looks like I'm still sensitive :( so no softcups for me next month if this month doesn't work out... Maybe that is also affecting my temps even though I'm taking my temp orally perhaps it makes your temps drop?? I'll be devastated it I didn't release an egg this cycle after all the good work we put in to catch it...

And I'm not sure if I can use cream to sort it out because I don't think its good for the soon to be baby if there is a baby there? I'll have to google and find out if I can use cream because its getting ridiculous.

Also I have been taking Preconcieve Gold vitamins this cycle and maybe that has evened out my temps because they have been much less up and down compared to last cycle.. I was putting it down to the vitamins... sigh.. who knows I hope my eggy is ok and met the spermy :(....


----------



## Daria87

amberdawn723-I took a test a day or two I think after my last cycle and it came back as :bfn: so maybe I took it too soon or it's all in my head but it sure as heck doesn't feel that way.Even OH is starting to think I am.

I would like my name added too if that's not a problem.I've only been in here a short time but I love this group already.All you ladies are real supportive.Unlike other forums I've been on where all they want to do is bicker and argue. 

Here's a question for everyone. Have you ever went shopping or even been at home and looking at clothes and imagining what you would look like in them pregnant? 

Today I went shopping with OH and his family and I got two dresses and I tried the first one on and imagined what I would look like with a bump under it. :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- I'm so sorry your temps aren't doing what you want. Your cm seems to agree with your chart, so maybe the temp will go back up tomorrow.

Daria- Yes I did that with my DD. I remember trying on clothes at the Maternity store and thinking "how on earth will I ever get big enough to fit these!?"...but I did! Baby bumps are beautiful.

Stace- Where are you?? How's the wait going?

Juniper- Did you temp go back up today? I pray it did.

How's everyone else today? 

My temp went up only .3F today but if they go up even slightly the next two days then FF will give me cross hairs for O yesterday! My cm seems to agree with that even if my opks never gave me any ideas. I've got my fx about it.


----------



## Pelle

*Daria*, the same here: I go shopping like that! I think twice to buy a very tight pant for example in case I cannot wear it for long :hugs: 

*Bwilliams*, you have only 5 days till testing, wow!!! Come on, girl, you can be easily the one to celebrate first! :flower: 

Thank you very much for your answers in connection with ovulation pain. I am very certain I had that! 

*Kat*, happy birthday to your man! 
I have never tried Sotftcups (it is very easy, because it is not available in my country :D ) , I am sad you don't feel too good after that, I suggest you take a bath terapy with yarrow, it is very helpful for such problems.


----------



## Daria87

I woke up around 11 this morning and still feel like I didn't get any sleep.I kept tossing and turning and couldn't find a comfortable position.Then when I woke up,I had to have something sweet so I ate a 3 musketeers. Now OH is going to be gone for a week for work :(


----------



## Jolene

Kat, if I were you I also wouldn't use any meds for the thrush. Try applying plain yogurt to the affected area, they say it usually helps.

To those who started charting almost from the beginning of TTC: How did you know about all this? I think I was really naive at first assuming it was going to happen fairly quickly. It's only as the months passed that I started looking into why it wasn't happening that I found out that cm, cp and bbt could determine whether or not this could be a successful month. If I talk to my friends about any of that they look at me like I've arrived from another planet! :rofl:


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- I started charting as soon as we decided to ttc because I knew something was wrong with my cycle. It was already really late and I was googling around trying to find our what to do to make my period come. Then I discovered this forum and learned about charting. So I figured what the heck, might as well try it and see if it speeds things up. And I sure hope it works too!:haha:


----------



## Juniper

Daria - I do that too... I have also started picking up cute baby clothes on clearance.. Is that bad?

Jolene - I ttc'ed or 1 1/2 years until I decided to look into it and discovered charting. I know what you mean about your friends not know what you are talking about. I have the same problems. I am the only person I know (except you ladies) that charts.

Amber - Thanks for the concern sweetie, unfortunately things are not good on the temp front today. My temp was the same as yesterday and when I put it in FF, it took away my ovulation! I am devastated. I don't know what to do. I started using that wild yam cream at 3 dpo and an extra vitamin C&E pill yesterday. Do you think that I should stop taking them and see what happens? Do you think I overdid it with the vitamins?

Kat - I am sore about your troubles. I looked up the treatments and the American Pregnancy Association say that all creams are safe to take. I agree with Jolene though, to be safe I would try something natural first. I would try pro-biotic pills. You can get them at any health food store/department. All they are, are the good cultures that is in yogurt packed into a pill.

Daria - Welcome to the list ;)


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all

Glad to see we have all found our way to the new group ;)

Juniper what's happening with your temps lovey? Mine went up today but who knows what they will do tomorrow.

Daria I often think about the clothes I'm going to buy and change my mind because they wont fit me when I'm preg. 

Jolene I came to this forum when I was TTC I think I was googling something I wanted to know and ended up here and through talking to people learnt about temping.. etc... so here I am at Month #3 TTC and I already know my cycle inside out.


----------



## BWilliams

ugh im feeling kinda down today. I took my neice to the park today and I swear there where like 50 newborns man I want one SOOOO bad. So friday the :WITCH: is due and I really hope she does not show her ugly face. Im going to hopefuly not test till I miss her. Oh I have butterflys just thinking I could get a :bfp:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. Good to see you all. Didn't get to read everything yet, but I wanted to say hi and hope everyone had a nice weekend. It's been really hectic over here with lots of cleaning and throwing things out. I feel really run down and tired, but I'm still getting over my cold.

2 more days of Provera and then to look for the :witch:. Ugh. Hope she comes soon after my last pill so I can call and schedule my next appt.

I'll have to go back and read everything I missed, but I hope everyone's doing well. :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace- Af will be here soon for you I hope so you can move onto the next cycle. 

Kat- Yay! Your temp did go up! :happydance:

Juniper- Boo! Sorry your temp didn't budge today. I still think it might have to do with how high your cover line is. Maybe if you had those missing temps in there (assuming they are on the low side) then maybe it'd still give you cross hairs. But don't look at me, I'm no expert. :shrug: I don't think those extra vitamins did anything....but I suppose anything's possible.:hugs:

Brooke- I know what you mean! I am beginning to get really sensitive seeing babys and bumps. An old high school friend posted photos of her newly decorated nursery for her baby #2 she's preggo with on facebook. It made me green with envy and blue with tears.:cry:

Pelle, Jolene, Daria- How are you gals tonight? 

My opk results are practically non existent. So I think I'll stop testing. I've gone through like over 30 of them already this cycle. I don't think I can afford to keep testing so much. :nope: Will just have to let it be what it'll be......patience...patience....I need patience....:dohh:


----------



## Kat_F

two more days Chicken how exciting... feels wierd wanting AF to arrive hey but I always find at the end of the cycle when I get BFN after BFN I'm the same.. hurry up AF so I can get onto next month.

Well I had full ferning today. Clear as a bell. Wonder what is happening in there. My temps went up too.. Maybe my bean is making estrogen lol...

However I'll test again tomorrow and keep waiting waiting....


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies,

I am feeling very down today. My AF isn't here and I got another BFN today. I'm just feeling like maybe I didn't ovulate. I'm not trying to be a downer, but I can't help it. My MIL gets married this weekend and I get to see my newly pregnant SIL. I'm feeling so jealous of her right now. I know that's not fair, but I can't help it. 

BTW xSTACEx - You seriously are so pretty. I think that everytime I see your picture haha.


----------



## BWilliams

I know I WTT for 3 years and I have bought so many baby clothes I finally had to make myself stop lol but it kinda makes me mad when I have friends or family who are not trying and poof they get pregnant just like that. I just want that :bfp: so bad.


----------



## BWilliams

JRC I know how you feel I think everytime my sil has sex she gets pregnant she has 3 kids already and im sure the 4th will happen soon...I wish I could be as fertile as her :-(


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> I know I WTT for 3 years and I have bought so many baby clothes I finally had to make myself stop lol but it kinda makes me mad when I have friends or family who are not trying and poof they get pregnant just like that. I just want that :bfp: so bad.

I'm sorry for complaining. We haven't been trying for long, but it scares me that my body is already going crazy...I should be so happy for her. She did MC twins not too long ago, and that was really hard. But she wasn't trying to get pregnant either time. It did just happen. She even said how much of a blessing in disguise that was...Do you all ever think that we're hurting ourselves by thinking about it so much?


----------



## Snugggs

Ello ladies :wave:

Can i be in your group pllleeeeaaasssseeee?.... "I'm fat and want to be pregnant!"

Hope you're all well?

I'm currently CD13 and still trying to see of AF...hopeing this isn't another 50day + cycle :dohh:

xx


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> JRC I know how you feel I think everytime my sil has sex she gets pregnant she has 3 kids already and im sure the 4th will happen soon...I wish I could be as fertile as her :-(


Hahaha. I think that's the first time I've laughed over this topic today. I'm just worried that my AF won't come. My hubby suggested we make a Dr.'s appt. soon because I keep being so upset. :( Has that ever happened to you?


----------



## amberdawn723

YAY :hi: Snugggs!!!! So glad you want to join us! :wohoo:


----------



## BWilliams

JRC its ok your just venting not complaining. But I know how you feel its hard to be happy for someone when you want it so badly.


----------



## BWilliams

My husband wants me to go to the doctors but im kinda over weight and im sure they wont do anything for me :-(


----------



## Kat_F

Welcome Snuggs!

Most of the ladies I talk to all fell preg with no real trying just decided on day lets have a baby and it happened.

Makes it hard for us who do all the right things with charting etc and wait and wait for a result.


----------



## jrc10

I'm more than overweight honey...According to the BMI I am obese. I don't feel obese or think I look obese...but I need to lose some weight, too. Maybe that's my problem. :(

Darn those fertile ppl...see, my mom had problems having kids..that's why my brother and I are 9 years apart. I'm afraid that's my fate, as well.


----------



## BWilliams

Oh honey im obese to lol My mom had problems to and im scared im going to go threw the same stuff she did...just gotta put all my faith in God though cause it will happen in Gods time


----------



## amberdawn723

I too think that my weight is having a negative affect on our TTC. When I got pregnant with my DD I was overweight but only about 30 pounds over a good bmi for my height. Now I'm about 90 pounds over! I can't believe how much I've gained since having my DD. And it wasn't from the pregnancy either. Only about 10 pounds stuck after the pregnancy, the rest has just rapidly been put on over the last 3 years.:(


----------



## jrc10

In Jan. I lost about 10 lbs. and I've gained 5 back. I'm determined to get some weight off of me. I'll be the same weight as I was when I met my hubby if I can lose those 10 lbs...but then I'll be overweight. haha. It never ends, does it? Maybe we should start working out together and reporting our progress. Maybe if we concentrate on that instead, we will all get preggo! :)


----------



## jrc10

Did I mention that my preggo SIL is wearing size 0 pants? Yep...


----------



## BWilliams

I need to lose weight too im thinking about joining a gym!!! Even thought im not 100% certain that weight could be a huge factor cause my sil is huge and she has 3 kids. But who knows lol


----------



## Juniper

Wow. What is with all of us this month? Has anyone had a typical cycle? I hope that these "weird" cycles do the trick for us of us! I am going to stop using the wild yam cream. It is supposed to regulate your hormone levels and I am hoping that it lowered my progesterone, or interacted with the vitamins that I am taking to raise progesterone. It least that is what I am REALLY hoping. Praying for a higher temp tomorrow!!!!

P.S. - Could I possible be pg with those temps? What do you think the chances are? I just realized that the headache and nausea that I have had for 2 days are symptoms lol.


----------



## jrc10

hahahha. I got a membership at the college I work for...I felt so good everyday when I got up and just walked a mile or two around the track. It made me want to watch what I ate...and the weight just fell off of me. I'm an unhealthy eater and I eat tooo much. I would love to have a gym buddy! Let me know if you decide to do it and we can keep each other on track!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> Wow. What is with all of us this month? Has anyone had a typical cycle? I hope that these "weird" cycles do the trick for us of us! I am going to stop using the wild yam cream. It is supposed to regulate your hormone levels and I am hoping that it lowered my progesterone, or interacted with the vitamins that I am taking to raise progesterone. It least that is what I am REALLY hoping. Praying for a higher temp tomorrow!!!!
> 
> P.S. - Could I possible be pg with those temps? What do you think the chances are? I just realized that the headache and nausea that I have had for 2 days are symptoms lol.

I know nothing about temps...but your headaches and nausea symptoms sound promising! Good luck hun. Please keep us updated on your progress. I'm so far past my AF being due that I'm sure I didn't ovulate...I'm at like DPO 22 or something and still BFN. Where are you at?


----------



## BWilliams

Ok Jrc I just joined the ymca!!! Now tomorrow im going to try to eat good and hopefully go to the gym after work!!!


----------



## Shey

my godmother's 2nd oldest daughter wears a size 0 she's always been like that. She's 20 yrs old. shoot i was 180 pounds before i got pregnant with my son and my whole pregnancy i gained 32 pounds i ended up weighing 212 now im 204 but for me it's not good to be big cause i have a heart murmur


----------



## Juniper

I am overweight also. I was also wondering it that was a problem. I love the idea of try to loose weight together :) I have been stress eating a lot lately! 

jrc - 22 dpo? Yeah, it sounds like that is definitely something going on. Are you able to go to a Dr? I would suggest it. They can so a blood test just in case it is not showing. You also might need to take a dose of Provera to restart your cycles after BCP.

Well - I have to go, that kids are yelling at me to come watch a movie :)


----------



## jrc10

I had a regular AF in Jan. and Feb. Just nothing in March, yet. I guess it's not over...If something doesn't happen for me in April, I will see the doc for sure. I read somewhere that it could take up to 6 months for your body to readjust after taking BC. My last month was Dec...so maybe I'm ok?

Bwilliams - you joined that quickly? Wow! I'm so excited. I'm hoping to cut out dessert (I always have dessert) in my meals, and that should help. I've been hoping for a gym buddy - even if it's long distance. :) 

Anyone who wants to do the same, should join us! Just let us know. Maybe we could start a new thread for that? Thoughts?


----------



## Juniper

Welcome the the group and the list Snuggs!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Amber, Kat and Jenn. I just couldn't understand how women know all this stuff about charting, I thought perhaps I had missed that class at school :haha:

No :sex: for me today :( as per the docs instructions. It's so hard - I'm scared I'm going to miss something. 

Jenn, those do sound like symptoms to me...

Jrc, it sounds like your body is still adjusting. TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster - we know how you feel.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

I was wondering if i could join you?? :thumbup:

My name is Kayleigh, Im 24 years old and am TCC no.3. Its been about 7 months so far of trying after the Depo injection and have had nothing :cry:

Hope to share the highs and lows of ttc with all you lovely ladies :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Jolene

Hi Kaleigh, Welcome to the our thread!! The more, the merrier.

Sending you some :dust:


----------



## Pelle

Hello girls, 
I have been to my doctor this morning. Seems I have insulin resistency and I have to take metmorfin from now on. It was not a surprise as I have PCO and IR is the underying cause, but I have to force myself to stay positive in TTC. 
I could have gone to a scan to see I had ovulation, but I was telling myself, no doubt, you must had one, everything is fine, no need to check and I walked away! :D 
Ah, so hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does any of you notice early pregnancy or PMS like signs, ladies? 

*Amber*, you are right, we need patience :D :D :D I think you can stop testing now, save your bucks to buy a pregnancy test soon! 

*Stace*, remember, that the first day of your AF will be the first day of your pregnancy, I wish you the best, I hope AF comes soon! :hugs:

*BWilliams*, wow, Friday is here so soon, I am getting jealous  

*Juniper*, what an excellent avatar photo again!


----------



## Pelle

Ah, I answered the replies on Page 1! :dohh:

*Snuggs, Kayleigh, JRC10*, welcome home! :D :D :D


----------



## BWilliams

JRC I joined online!!! Pelle I know friday is coming very soon im so nervous and excited and im really praying af dont visit


----------



## Kat_F

Welcome everyone!

We had massive storms so I have been waiting till the weather calmed down and have nothing new to report other than nice to have so many here now xox


----------



## Jolene

Kat, what do the two empty dots on your bbt chart symbolize? I have one on mine and can't seem to find the answer on FF.


----------



## amberdawn723

Morning gals!

Welcome Kayleigh!

JRC- I bet your body is still adjusting from the bcp....

BWilliams- I have my FX for you on Friday!

Pelle- I'm glad you've got some meds to help you out now. I still have opks in stock.....now I'm finding it hard to NOT pee in a cup!:haha: I just don't see the point in wasting all of them on this one crazy cycle. 

Juniper- LOVE the avatar! Was that Halloween? 

Kat- Hope you stay safe in the weather!

I'm so proud of you girls who have decided to try and get healthy. I know that's a tough road to take, but certainly worth it (from what I've heard!:haha:)

My temp didn't go up today like I was hoping it would. It's hard to keep patient and wait it out.


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- Usually the open dot means you ticked the box for Sleep Deprived or the time you put in for the temp is different than the rest of them.


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Amber, I went in to see what I could've done differently and I see that day I had woken 2hrs later to do my temp. It must be that :thumbup:


----------



## jrc10

Thank goodness you all are telling me to be a bit more patient...I was beginning to wonder what was going on with me. I'm pretty much convinced that I'm not pregnant...(so many BFN's.) I'm almost two weeks late. 

Thanks for the support everyone. It's so nice to be able to talk with others about this stuff. I'm sure my hubby says thanks, too! haha.

P.S. I'm going to the gym right after work.


----------



## jrc10

Welcome Kayleigh! :)


----------



## Daria87

Kinda late but the site wasn't working yesterday and my computer was being stupid. 

Juniper-I'm not pregnant yet but I've already started stocking up on stuff that I know I'm going to need and OH said he's going to start doing the same.

Amberdawn-Well i just woke up not too long ago and I still can't sleep on my stomach and it's been getting more tender and I barely got any sleep again 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Thank you for all your kind welcomes. 

Any one got any advice on my temps?? Im so confused by them, i wish i hadnt even started. (my first month this month) Usually used opks but even they haven't shed any light this month????? 

xxxx


----------



## BWilliams

I know this is going to sound horrible but im kinda dreading testing this weekend...I dont wanna see another :bfn: :-( I think that if it don't happen this month then next month im going to do the sperm meets egg plan...


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome and for putting my name on the front page :hugs:

Yay *Amber* i made it hear :wohoo:.

Not had time yet to read through the latest posts but i hope you are all well.

Chin up *BWilliams* and *jrc *:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies! Well I am in a better frame of mind today :) My temp went back up and I got my cross hairs back!!! I had creamy cm when I checked this morning. I am also still nauseous and have this weird headache (pains and slightly dizzy). I am really hoping that these are not "wishful thinking" symptoms. 

Amber - Thanks :) Yeah, that was last Halloween. I made the costumes.

Kayleigh - Welcome!! Also, I looked at your chart and it really doesn't look that bad. If you look at some of our charts, they look very similar. All I can say is hang in there and we are here if you have questions. 

Brooke - That does not sound bad. I completely understand. I have that same feeling almost every cycle. Those BFNs are a hard thing to handle.


----------



## Daria87

Good afternoon ladies.Hope everyone is doing well.Miserable day out today so definitely in the mood to sleep all day today but I'm not going to.

Didn't sleep well last night.Kept tossing and turning and couldn't find a comfortable position.Can't sleep on my stomach,can't sleep on my back for too long and the only position that's slightly comfortable is on my side. My stomach still feels weird.Some cramping and tenderness.Ate some potato chips before even though I tried some yesterday and I couldn't eat too many because they were too salty yesterday but today,they were fine.I don't know.Still not trying to get my hopes up and trying to relax and focus on other things but it's still kinda hard :/

How is everyone else?


P.S. Thanks for adding my name to the front page :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Yay *Juniper*... my temps have been funny but still all "relatively" high.

*Jolene* an open dot means I took my temp not at the normal time. You can set a default time and on the day with the open dot I recorded it 2 hours later than my default. My excuse was it was Saturday and I slept in lol.

see https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html under "open dots and circles"

I'm 5DPO today and wondering if there is a little clump of cells dividing...
*
BWilliams *it will be ok how many DPO will you be when you test? They say 16 straight high temps in a row after ovulation is pretty much a guaranteed BFP...
*
Daria *those are some full on symptoms.. are you ready to test? I'm looking forward to this groups first BFP!!!


----------



## Juniper

I know how you feel Daria. We just need to try to stay calm and wait it out. I keep thinking "i'm going to get a flu bug" "it is a sinus infection coming on" "it was a poor nights sleep." It is hard not to feel scared and doubtful. I think that it is our brains' way of protecting our hearts :) When are you planning on testing? I am going to wait as long as possible...


----------



## Daria87

Juniper-I'm trying to wait as long as possible too.I've even thought that all these symptoms may be the flu or another bug coming on but I don't feel sick.Ya know? I know what you mean about my head trying to protect my heart. I'm still trying to stay positive that I will eventually get a :bfp: if not now sometime in the next couple months.And when I do get it,you girls will be some of the first to find out :)


----------



## BWilliams

Kat I don't chart :-( but I would love to surprise DH with a :bfp: on Easter!!!! Is watery cm a good thing?


----------



## Daria87

Kat_F said:


> Yay *Juniper*... my temps have been funny but still all "relatively" high.
> 
> *Jolene* an open dot means I took my temp not at the normal time. You can set a default time and on the day with the open dot I recorded it 2 hours later than my default. My excuse was it was Saturday and I slept in lol.
> 
> see https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html under "open dots and circles"
> 
> I'm 5DPO today and wondering if there is a little clump of cells dividing...
> *
> BWilliams *it will be ok how many DPO will you be when you test? They say 16 straight high temps in a row after ovulation is pretty much a guaranteed BFP...
> *
> Daria *those are some full on symptoms.. are you ready to test? I'm looking forward to this groups first BFP!!!



Part of me wants to test but then the other part is too scared to see a :bfn:. I know I sound corny but I'm just trying to let it go for a while longer and see what happens.If I'm not the first to have a :bfp: in this group,I'll be excited to see who is :)


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. Just stopped by to say hi. I hope everyone's gonna get their bfp this month! Some of your symptoms seem really good. :) Keep your chin up. As for me, just anticipating the witch's arrival sometime this week then hopefully soon I can rejoin any ladies who don't get lucky this month (which I hope all of you do!). :)


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Stace I hope you had a wonderful weekend!!! I hope you get the witch soon. Im getting super nervous about seeing if I will get af or a :bfp: this weekend


----------



## Juniper

What day are you going to test Brooke? I am so excited for you! Got everything crossed!
:dust:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!
Tomorrow I go to the doctors for a pap smear. I so hate those things. Everytime I get one I bleed.


----------



## Daria87

Still cramping in my stomach. Decided to take a test as soon as it's tomorrow for the most part (which means here that'll be like 5 minutes.) I know it'll come back as :bfn: but I do have a doctors appointment on April 15.


----------



## Daria87

Caved and took a test...as I suspected it was a :bfn:


----------



## Juniper

I'm so sorry Daria. Hang in there sweetie. 

Shey - good luck with your pap. I hate those things.. But at least your getting it done before you are preggers. :)


----------



## xSTACEx

BWilliams said:


> Hey Stace I hope you had a wonderful weekend!!! I hope you get the witch soon. Im getting super nervous about seeing if I will get af or a :bfp: this weekend

I have everything crossed for you ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Keep faith Daria might be too early...

Watery CM apparently is possibly fertile CM...

Hugs Stace come on AF so Stace can start again!!

I'm feeling nautious today bleh.... must be the weather too early for any symptoms yet


----------



## gailybaby

Wow I been gone for so long I didnt even know we picked a name or started a thread yet! dude talk about sleeping on the job! LOL 

well ladies... I would like to be part of BFP I am cd10 today and hanging around wiating for O! that about it.... 

will read back all the comments in a few!


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I wanna wait for my missed period if i dont cave lol when are u going to test?


----------



## Kat_F

BWilliams me too I'm going to try to wait for 16DPO with all high temperatures


----------



## gailybaby

good luck girls, wait for AF to be late... cuase then it seems real to me I always wait till im late before i test. 


Soo hold it out and just hang in there a few more days.


----------



## BWilliams

Im trying I really just want that :bfp: but im going to wait it out only a couple more day fx!!!!


----------



## gailybaby

Fx"d fx"d


----------



## Daria87

Thanks Juniper and Kat.Even though it was :bfn:, I still feel the way that I have been feeling. So maybe the preggo fairy will smile upon me and sprinkle me in :dust:. I'm not going to lose all hope because like I said,I woke up and still feel like I have for the past how long and I didn't sleep well because I again,couldn't get comfortable. Plus I have my appointment on April 15 so even if he tells me that I'm healthy and whatnot,I'll still be happy :)

Hope all you ladies are doing well today. :):hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone! I hope you are all well. AF still has not seen me, yet...I feel like that's my daily update = nothing. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for all the ladies testing. I hope you all have more luck than I have!

I think I'm going to test again on Thursday. 

*Babydust to you all!*


----------



## Jolene

What do you girls think of something like this for our siggies? Crit welcome....


https://i.imgur.com/rcHI9.gif


----------



## Daria87

I like the siggy. :):thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

LOVE it Jolene!!! Thanks :)

Things are pretty quiet for me on the ttc front today.. I had another good temp today! :happydance: 

Brooke - I am not sure when i am going to test. I think I will around the 1st. That would be 16dpo. I am hoping that all the packing for moving will keep my mind off things in the 1ww :)

:dust: for all!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh my goodness.....It has been a trying past two days for me. I ended up really sick yesterday morning with lots of vomiting :sick: and (sorry tmi) had lots of watery diarrhea. It got so bad that I had difficultly breathing and my hands and feet went tingly and numb. DH rushed me to the ER last night and they did all kinds of labs and xrays on my abdomen. Turns out I have some kind of bad viral illness.:sad1: They hooked me up to fluids and drugs, and gave me prescriptions for some meds. I feel 100% better than I did last night, but I'm still quite exhausted and sore and my head is throbbing. 

But I just couldn't keep myself away from this forum for too long. :haha: Had to check up on you girls.

Your temps look great Juniper and Kat!:thumbup:

Sorry for you BFN Daria. Maybe it's still too early. 
I hear several of you all are testing soon. I have my FX for you gals!!

I didn't temp last night (obviously!) but I doubt I've ovulated with this illness. Haven't checked my cm or anything either. I suppose I'm out this cycle unless I ovulate later. I'll start temping again tomorrow...and see what happens. 

Jolene- I love the siggy! How do we put it on our thingy? Save it and then insert as a picture?

Welcome GailyBaby!! I'm glad we have so many great ladies on here.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper your going to test on april fools day hehe...Amberdawn im sorry you got that bug its horrible!!! Jolene I love the sign!


----------



## Jolene

Amber, hun that sounds awful. I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:

Brooke, if everyone agrees on that one I'll post the BBcode to copy into our siggies.


----------



## Kat_F

Amber so sorry to hear about your sickness I bet that has been why your temp has been so whacko...

Still waiting here to test but worked out that I'm not going to test until the Saturday before Easter if AF hasn't come and my temps are still up... damn FRERs cost me a fortune last month not doing that again xoxo

Jolene nice work on the siggy!


----------



## Daria87

Evening ladies.Hope everyone is doing well. Anyone testing in the next couple days?? I tested last night as I stated in another reply on here I believe but it came back wih a :bfn: but I know my body and I've NEVER felt this way for this long.So I may or may not be pregnant but I told myself that I'm not going to test again for another couple weeks and if I really hold out,I'll just see if the doctor finds anything when I go to my appointment next month. Any opinions ladies? I still have most of the "symptoms". Indigestion,cramping in my stomach,hunger,fatigue,backaches,and headaches off and on.

P.S. I got some stuff in the mail today to get ready for when OH and I do have a little bean and that just made me want one even more. :baby:


----------



## amberdawn723

What goodies did you get in the mail, Daria? We have a 3 bedroom house and what will be the nursery is currently our storage room. I desperately want to get all that junk moved into the garage or attic and start working on the nursery....but I know I have plenty of time to get it done...but I'm sure tempted!


----------



## Daria87

amberdawn723 said:


> What goodies did you get in the mail, Daria? We have a 3 bedroom house and what will be the nursery is currently our storage room. I desperately want to get all that junk moved into the garage or attic and start working on the nursery....but I know I have plenty of time to get it done...but I'm sure tempted!

I just got a box of wipes,a pack of two pacifiers,and a box of 100 bottle liners.I know what you mean about a storage room.OH and I live in a 3 bedroom house with his sister (unfortunetly,we got stuck with her when OH's brother,his girlfriend,and their daughter moved in next door so we got stuck with his sister) and the room across the hall from our bedroom would be the nursery and everytime I walk in there,I start imagining where everything would go.


----------



## Juniper

Wow Amber, I am so glad that you are feeling better. That might explain your wacky cycle though... 

Yay for baby stuff! :) I wish that I could start buying stuff! My DH will not let me buy anything until we get a BFP. He is afraid of what it will do to me if we end up not ever having a baby. Also, he is cheap  I have bought a few things that were on clearance ridiculously cheap and hidden them in our closet  I think that not being able to buy stuff has helped fuel my desire for a BFP. We have designated a nursery in our new house and I know that it is going to be terribly difficult to restrain myself!


----------



## NGRidley

I would LOVE to be fat and pregnant right now!!!! :)

anyhoo.....
I may or may not be pregnant right now -- BFN but late.
But if I am not pregnant I would LOVE to join you ladies


----------



## Daria87

OH isjust the opposite. If I said that I wanted to buy nursery stuff tomorrow,I'm pretty sure that he'd bring home a crib on friday when he comes home lol.


----------



## Juniper

Welcome NGRidley! Being late is a good sign! fx'ed for you!

Daria, lol. I am jealous  Well hopefully I do not have to wait too much longer...


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Can you change my name on the list? No biggie, but it's 723 (my birth date) not 773. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## amberdawn723

I was going to tell you too... I love the name Juniper. Is that your real name?


----------



## Juniper

It's changed Amber, sorry. 

Thanks, its not my real name :) My name is Jennifer (or Jenn). Juniper is a nickname. My aunt started calling me that when I was little because of the song...


----------



## Kat_F

Ok so I'm 6DPO and according to a number of websites implantation can occur now so I think its time we started symptom spotting :)

Today my symptoms are nausea and one boob was sore... yes one boob!

See what tomorrow brings hey :)


----------



## Juniper

Hey Kat, Your chart looks awesome! All you need to do is keep it going like that :) Also, sorry you are nauseous, but it is a good sign. Fx'ed that this is your month!

:dust:


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies, could someone have a look at my chart? According to the scan my gynae said I should ovulate on CD15, which is today but shouldn't I have had a dip in my chart by now? 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf467

This is the BBcode for our team siggy, just remove the space before the last bracket:
https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2010/100323-0l00U6JXsh7T.gif[/IMG ]


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks *Juniper*... i am a little worried because my temps are not high like they were last month but I'm taking vitamins this month which seems to have evened out my temps too! I'm hoping I wasn't anovulatory which can produce low temps but hey we shall see right? And you could be symptom spotting too at 7DPO!! xo FX'd for us in the 2WW.

*Jolene* I've had a look at your chart and I can't tell which day you O'd (coz I can't see OPK or CM which is what I go by) but you don't necessarily get the dip on O day.. just look for the temp rise after O day and that will tell you if you've O'd... Good luck lovey xox Go an BD then if you are Oing!!! Get to the bed!!


----------



## gailybaby

Hey ladies 

Thanks for the welcome! Loving the sign!!! nad so true begging to be fat and pregnant! NOT jsut fat anymore LOL! 

So no new new from me hanging around waiting for o.. Decided we :bed: this month 9,11,13,14,15 and 17 for good measure. but i usually o on day 14 or 15 so hoping its a good one.... 

APRIL is gonna be our month girls... Christmas bundles here we come! whoo hoooo. SOOO excited... I have this serious PMA going on at the mo... life is soo good. 

Well good luck to everyone in the TWW i pray the outcome is what you dream! and to every on the ttc train.... ride it full steam ahead!


----------



## Jolene

lol, thanks Kat. DH is at work but I'll be sure to get hold of him tonight, haha. I didn't do OPK's this month coz I had gone for the scan so I reckoned I didn't need to, and I have only charted 3 days of cm. I was hoping my bbt would be a good enough indication. Would it be of any use charting my cm today if we bd'd last night?


----------



## Kat_F

Yeah I'd check it out and do the stretchy test thingy to see if it looks stretchy.. but if you BD last night they could have already met your eggy! I always find it amazing when I think about conception.. anyways...

Get that DH home haha!


----------



## gailybaby

Good Luck Jolene! Im also harrassing the Dh at the moment O day suppose to be on saturday and we following sperm meets egg plan.... so a interesting weekend of loving LOL!


----------



## Jolene

OK so here's the update. My CM is creamy today and stretches about a cm. I read somewhere that fertile cm stretches between 2-3cm???? 

Another question (sorry), my gynae said we should :sex: every 2nd day since Sunday. So I thought since I should be ovulating CD15(today) we should BD tonight as well??? Tomorrow would then be too late wouldn't it :shrug: ? But then according to my chart am I not maybe ovulating tomorrow coz then we should only BD tomorrow. This really shouldn't be so complicated...


----------



## Kat_F

Hey Jolene

Ok creamy is apparently showing you are right before ov and if its stretchy that is good so you are close if not already ovulating. I went and saw the doctor the other day and he said that look for the stretchy CM... I hardly see it but I always see the creamy and know its coming...

Yes after ovulation its too late so they say keep BDing till your temp rises to indicate you've O'd

I hope that helps! If your temp rises significantly tomorrow I'd say have a break from BD because it means you have O'd

I'll be looking for your temp rise Jolene xox


----------



## Daria87

How's everyone doing today?? I'm getting ready to leave with my grandmother and mom tonight to stay with my mom for a couple days since OH isn't home.I'm gonna go next door and visit my neice also.I figure until I have one of my own,I may as well spend as much time as I can with her.She's only almost 3 weeks old and she definitely doesn't look like the newborn that she did :).

:dust: to all of you :)


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - If you Ov today, then it will show up as a temp raise tomorrow. Got my FX'ed for you!! I would BD today. Try not to get too ahead of yourself.. Bd today and then wait to see what your temp in tomorrow before deciding if you need to bd again. Good Luck Sweetie!

Kat - I don't think it matters that the temps were not as high in the beginning. The pattern is looking really great. I think the if you keep that curve upward, then you might get yourself a BFP. I have been symptom spotting, but trying not to obsess this month. I have not felt good for the past 3 days. Dizzy, headache, nausea, and really tired. I have been waiting for some indication that it is a virus or something, but there is none. Not sure if I want it to stay or go.. LOL


----------



## amberdawn723

Hey gals! Everyone's charts are looking so good. Wish I could say the same for myself...I had the lowest dip ever today (since I started charting) 96.41! I suppose it's just my body getting over being sick?? I had a fever up to 101 yesterday so I don't know. 

I sure hope you aren't getting sick Jenn.:nope:


(okay...seriously...I think I'm done fooling around with my siggy!:wacko: If I change it again, please feel free to scold me. I need someone to keep me in line.)


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Kat and Jenn :thumbup: That makes me feel a lot better. Well DH better get ready, I hope he's up for it, lol. I'm getting my BFP this month. I'm really excited about your symptoms!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Juniper

LOL Jolene, that is how I felt this month too. You go get em girl! :haha:

Amber - I like the changes, but if you want me to keep you in line, I will!


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Jenn....I really do need you to keep me in line!:haha: 

Do any of you have any idea how long O can be delayed because of illness? Just wondering if I'm out or not. Already cd 24 and still don't know where I stand....:cry:


----------



## Juniper

Amber - From what I have read, illness can delay or prevent ovulation if you get sick before you ovulate. If you get sick after you ovulate, then it wouldn't effect your cycle. It can mess up your symptoms though. I was looking at your chart, and there does seem to be a pattern from cd16. Maybe you Ov'ed then? I would keep temping and waiting. If you don't get AF by the 1st you can test with me :) If you Ov'ed on the 16th then we would be the same dpo. Also, try marking "illness" in your chart and see if that changes anything...


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Juniper.:hugs: I hope you're right. I marked illness for today and the last two days as well as fever on the 22nd and I discarded today's temp (will add it back if any pattern seems to emerge). I'm going to keep temping and see what happens.


----------



## Kat_F

Morning all! My temp is nice and high today... so I'm pleased..

Nice symptoms Juniper :) Ok we won't go crazy on symptom spotting just keep our fingers crossed and pray to St Anne (Saint who helps women conceive).

Juniper your temp is up a bit! Might mean you O'd yesterday... my chart had a similar little temp rise after O so that might be the one! Keep checking CM in case EWCM comes but I rarely see EWCM and always get it confused with spermies... its so hard... so I'd say keep Bding and I'll be watching your chart lovey...

Amber xoxoxo you had a really long cycle last month? Have you seen Dr? I dunno if you need to see Dr or not but just thinking might help you put your mind at rest. Day 19 and 20 look good for you my dear with the SHOW cervix xoxox If you did ov already your temps should be going up so keep bding anyway if you can every two days till your temp goes up consistently and FF puts the crosshairs on your chart. I had the flu last month when we were TTC and i truly believe that didn't help with us trying to catch the eggy but who knows.

I can't wait for technology to invent an xray-type machine or contraption like a magnifying glass that we can just look in and it will show us inside our body to see what that eggy is doing or whether it has come yet... catch the moment of conception etc... ahhh... that is a good idea maybe I'll try and invent it :)


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Girls how are you doing today? My day was long and tiring worked 10 hrs then worked on the house for a few! Im trying to be positive that I will get my :bfp: this month but im just not feeling it :-( I hope you all catch your O and gets your :bfp: though!!!


----------



## Shey

I'll be getting my BFP next month


----------



## Juniper

Shey said:


> I'll be getting my BFP next month

Did AF come for you? I didn't think it was due yet...


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- You're so funny! I would so buy that device!!!:haha: Anything to make ttc easier. I'm glad your temp went up. It's lookin good!

Brooke- Sorry you worked all day today. That's never very fun, is it?:nope: I still have my FX for you. Are you still testing Friday?

Well ladies, I am feeling so much better already this evening. My appetite is back and my mood is on the upside :flower:. Earlier this cycle (like cd 17 or something) for a couple of days I had light "ovary" pain over my left ovary. I say "ovary" in quotes, coz I'm not really sure if that's what it is. This afternoon at 5pm I took an opk just for the heck of it (who am I kidding! I'm a poas-aholic!!:laugh2:) and it was surprisingly darker than any I've had so far....not positive..but still. Then about 30 minutes ago I started having really strong (not sharp) "ovary" pain in my right ovary area! It's way stronger than the pain I had earlier this cycle and I'm still feeling it. I really think I might have caught the opk coming down from a positive! If so maybe my temp today was so low because I'm ovulating! Of course I really have no way to know for sure (if only Kat would invent that thingy!:haha:), but I'm feeling very optimistic! :happydance:

Sending Babydust to all my Buddies!!!
:dust::dust::dust:
I'm going to try and get some :sex: in tonight and pray it's not too late!


----------



## Juniper

Yay Amber!!! Go get to BDing!! FX'ed for a raised temp for you in the morning.

:dust:

I am getting so excited for everyone. I love the chaos! LOL!

PS - Has anyone heard from Stace? Wonder if :witch: has come for her yet?


----------



## Shey

No I haven't got AF but next month I have my spring break(april 5-9) and Im goin up to Illinois where my DF lives and that whole week I am up there we will be :sex:


----------



## BWilliams

Im not sure when im going to test I kinda wanna wait and miss af first!!!


----------



## Juniper

Shey said:


> No I haven't got AF but next month I have my spring break(april 5-9) and Im goin up to Illinois where my DF lives and that whole week I am up there we will be :sex:

Oh, Ok. LOL. Sounds like a plan! :haha: You and DF don't live together? That has to be hard... Especially with ttc.


----------



## Juniper

Those of you have been pg before... What did your sore bbs feel like? I have had tender breasts before, but this is different. It hurts from the edge of the areola out and it feels like needle pokes. When I press on it, it is a pinching sore pain. It is only one breast.. Both have been slightly sore for the past 2 days and then today this started in the right one.. Any ideas?


----------



## Jolene

Yay Amber! :happydance:

Juniper, my bbs were only ever sore once and on the sides (weird) and the next day I got a BFP but every woman I've spoken to has had it differently. Some just the nipple, others the underneath so if it's not something you've felt before then I would put it down as a very promising symptom!

Kat, I'm assuming in your last post you were referring to my ovulation and not Jenn's??? My temp went up today again by .2 . I usually temp at 6am but this morning I was up at 3:45 so I took my temp then (just incase) I went back to sleep but was very restless and woke again at 6:55 and my temp was 36.7. I'm guessing the 2nd temp was prob out? so I charted the first one. Soooo frustrating coz I was so keen to see what my body would do this morning :(

Yesterday when my son was saying his morning prayers he added in 'and God please make my mom pregnant because I really want a baby brother or sister'.


----------



## Pelle

hello ladies, 

*Amber*, that is so great! I hope you had a great time with your husband  go for it, babe)) 

*Juniper*, those unusual boobies symptoms are very promising! I have just reread my forum posts back with my son, and I detected early pregnancy symptoms from CD19 and had a BFP on CD27, a total of 4 days before AF was due (I cannot calculate DPOs as I have no idea - still - when I ovulate). 

*Jolene*, your son is great!


----------



## Juniper

thanks guys. not a good night for me. i broke my hand. in a lot of pain and feeling pretty down


----------



## Juniper

i feel like charting for the rest of this month is out :(


----------



## Kat_F

Awww Juniper so sorry to hear that... just see how you go with the charting..

Jolene yes I was talking about your temps and they are still going up which is a great sign...

I was exhausted at work today... 

I wonder how Stace is going if AF has come yet?


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, how did you break your hand? Is it in a cast? Shame hun :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh Juniper!! I'm so sorry you broke your hand! I hope it gets fixed up and feeling better soon. :flower::hugs: Sending you lots of love!
As far as sore bbs go, that was my only early pregnancy sign before a BFP. I just woke up one day and noticed how sensitive they were when I was putting my bra and shirt on. Then everything they touched made me wince. They were very sensitive and I knew I was pregnant, seriously had no doubt in my mind.

Jolene- That is the cutest thing ever! How old is your son? I can't wait to see my DD with her baby sibling. It's going to be so sweet. Sorry you didn't get a good night's sleep. My alarm went off at 5am for me to temp and I just couldn't fall back asleep....need some :coffee:

Shey- Good luck bd'ing! Have fun!!:happydance:

Brooke- When is af due? 


Well gals, I think I was right. My temp shot up over a whole degreeF last night. Definitely think I O'd! FF wants to say I O'd on the 20th, but I think that's coz of my missing temp from being sick. So I discarded the temp on the 22nd for the meantime (the day I had a fever) so maybe after two more days it will give me more accurate cross hairs. 
DH was not in the mood to bd last night however, but I'm still ecstatic just to know that I'm ovulating.:dance:


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper im sorry you broke your hand :-( Amberdawn she is due tomorrow. I had a dream last night that I took a test and it was a :bfp: but it was weird cause I tested in my car haha I had pee all down my leg and I remeber me and dh getting out at our friends house lol crazyyy I hope the bfp part is true


----------



## Pelle

BWilliams said:


> Juniper im sorry you broke your hand :-( Amberdawn she is due tomorrow. I had a dream last night that I took a test and it was a :bfp: but it was weird cause I tested in my car haha I had pee all down my leg and I remeber me and dh getting out at our friends house lol crazyyy I hope the bfp part is true

*Bwilliams*, it definately shows to me you are on the way to get your BFP, nothing can stop, not any kind of circumstance! I am very excited! 

My dearest *Juniper*, what have you done? :flower: How is your hand doing? Unfortunatelly it takes weeks for a bone to get cured :( 

*Amber*, the eggie is alive and welcome the little soldiers in the next 24-48 hours after ovulation, so you are still in time to catch it today,hm? :happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Oh Pelle I hope your right!!!! Im so ready for that :bfp: I hope we all get what we want this cycle and im so glad to be going threw it with yall!!! Thank you guys for all your support :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

thanks everyone so much. my typing is going to be crap for the foreseeable future. :( i have a newfie puppy (8mos 70lbs) he was running around the yard all crazy last night. i reached out to grab his collar and he slammed his face into the side of my hand. it broke 2 bones. the ones before the pinkie and ring fingers on my prominent hand.

sorry for the dark messages last night.. i was feeling really blue. i didn't even bother temping this morning. should i while on pain meds? also, i am not sure that i can check my cervix with my right hand.. i am also worried and pissed off that i am having to take pain meds and i had to have an x ray. i dont like that at all.


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh my Juniper! That sounds awful. Big crazy pup! How long did they say it will take to heal? That sucks having to have xrays and pain meds. Sounds like my fiasco at the ER the other night. 
Keep taking your temps though. Hopefully the meds don't affect it at all.


----------



## Juniper

Amber - i am not sure how long. at least six weeks. i have to got for a followup in a week and i should know more. congrats on the ov. that is awesome.

jolene - congrats on the ov too. you and amber will be testing together. that is cool. how do things work for you now? do you see the doc again or do you test at home?

i am feeling super emotional today. not sure if it is because i am hurt or hormones. i am usually not this big of a baby.. i was able to check cm and it is still creamy and there is a lot of it today... i am starting to get convinced... is that bad? am i getting too far ahead of myself?


----------



## Jolene

Amber, my son is 9yrs old. He was really heartbroken after the mc's so this time we've learnt our lesson and won't tell him until we're well into the pregnancy. 

Jenn, I must phone the doc when I either get a BFP or AF arrives. I'm feeling really positive this month too and I really think it's better even if I am disappointed in the end. The stress is bad enough without the doubt.


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies

Juniper - lots of creamy CM has sometimes been noted as an early preg sign by some women coz I had the same last month (but no BFP) however it is also indicative that you have lots of progesterone which is goooood because that is what the little eggy produces. Take care of that hand chicken... I'm sorry its such a bad thing to happen :( But you will have 9 months for it to heal when the eggy implants ready to hold your new bub :)

Congrats to everyone who O'd! Wont be long till testing now... 


I have no FRERs or HPT at home so I peed on an OPK last night haha! It looks fairly normal to me though so too early to tell :) I really hope this is it for me.. We tried so hard...


----------



## BWilliams

Im so nerves to see if af comes this weekend...me and dh are fighting right now he is being a complete a-hole :-( but anyways I still hope God blesses me with that :bfp: and I hope yall get your too!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

i am sorry Brooke. i hope you and dh work things out. got my fingers crossed that af stays away!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Juniper we are ok now  How is the hand doing?


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls i have been cramping since last night but its kinda weird cause I would have already started spotting (tmi) brown stuff cause thats what normally happeneds so im not sure if its af cramps or a lil bean


----------



## Jolene

Come on Brooke, you need to give us our first BFP for the thread. We are counting on you! :af: STAY AWAY!

Kat, step away from the tests...


----------



## BWilliams

I know I want that :bfp: so bad I just wish she would stay away for 9 months thats all i ask flow 9 months please and a happy and healthy pregnacy


----------



## Juniper

Come on Brooke! praying that those cramps are a little bean snuggling in :happydance: Keep us posted! i've got everything crossed for you. 

ps - the hand is ok. i think i am getting used to it. thanks for asking :)


----------



## Juniper

i had a really good temp today... i am not sure if it is accurate though :( everywhere that i read says that pain meds tend to lower your temp because they slow your heart rate. i hope that is a good sign. i realized today that :witch: is due in 4 days! you guys are the best distraction ever! (right up there with moving, kid's birthdays, and broken bones.) :haha: no seriously. you ladies are amazing, i am so happy that we formed this little bond. 

Kat - how are things going for you? any more symptoms? any signs af is coming? oh, and, stay the crap away from the sticks. all you are doing is setting yourself up. just wait. it will be better that way. 

ps - would anyone like to come braid my hair for me? i cant fix it myself :(


----------



## BWilliams

Lol Juniper i would love to do your hair but im thousands of miles away :-( Im really praying :witch: dont show her ugly face. I really hope these cramps are beanie getting settled into his new home


----------



## Juniper

lol. i know, i was just joking :) yes! you have to set the trend trend of all bfps this month. :)

my SIL is finding out what her baby is today.. if it is a girl i am going to throw up.


----------



## BWilliams

Well im still trying to stay positive but when i went pee a minute ago it kinda had a pink tint to it :-( I feel so sick to my stomache i just want it to happen so bad. But hopefully she will be team blue so you can have that little girl!!!


----------



## Juniper

oh sweetie! try not to freak out.. its not over yet. spotting can be a good sign or a bad one. i got everything crossed for you!

stay away witch! stay away!!


----------



## amberdawn723

I have my FX for you Brooke! Hopefully that pink tinge is just implantation?! 

I hope she's havin a boy Jenn and you're having a girl! Wouldn't that be great?!

Anyone care to gander at my chart? I don't know if I should agree with FF or not. :shrug: We didn't get much bd'ing in this cycle so I think our chances are pretty slim. But on 4dpo I had a big drop in temp and strong ovary pain....could it be implantation? I don't feel pregnant...but I don't know. Not sure what to think. My data from 3dpo is missing since I was sick and in the ER that day.


----------



## BWilliams

Well I hope its a good sign do yall think i should test?


----------



## amberdawn723

Brooke, I'd say wait til tomorrow morning just to make sure af doesn't show up. You're half way there now! FX big time!!:happydance:

Well gals, I went and looked at the opks from the other day and was thinking "man that looks positive!" So I got on FF opk photo gallery and I'm fairly sure it is positive. That changes things..means I ovulated probably cd 24 like I originally thought. Which means I have virtually no chance of pregnancy this cycle since we last bd'd on cd 17. Oh well....onward and upward. Maybe next cycle will work out better for me.


----------



## Juniper

Amber - i hope that you are right! that is what i have been praying for :) 

i am sorry hun. this cycle is so confusing! your cm and cp seem to be saying that you o'd on cd 20... i don't know what to say. i'm sorry.


----------



## Juniper

yes brook, wait till tomorrow and test with fmu. that is your best bet for getting an accurate reading fx'd!!!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Juniper. This cycle has been very confusing, but hopefully it will make my next cycle easier to go through since I'll have something to compare my data to. My cm and cp do agree with cd 20...but if my temp is up again tomorrow I think cd 24 was the actual day....it's so difficult to figure out since cd 23's info is missing. Plus I took 4 opks throughout cd 20 and they are just plain negative. The two from cd 24 (at 5 and 9 pm) are definitely positive.

Sending all my babydust to you girls! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jolene

Amber, I'm sorry it all looks so gloomy but ultimately it's not in your hands so if it's meant to happen, it's gonna happen :hugs:

Can someone look at my chart? I have dotted lines. I want solid lines, lol. Jenn I noticed you have dotted lines too but I don't remember seeing them before.


----------



## Juniper

jolene - your temps look awesome! you have dots because you didn't have ewcm. my chart changed to dots today because i had wateryish cm. i changed it to dry and it went back to solid. i wouldn't worry about it. your temps are great and your bd timing was great too :) 

:dust:


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Jenn, that makes me feel better! Your chances are looking good this month!!


----------



## Juniper

i hope so! i keep staring at my chart. i just hope those temps keep going up.

Amber - i am going to have a nephew!:thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Yay! Jenn's having the girl :pink:

Ummm I better get to bed :sleep:. It's 12:45am here and I have a wedding in the morning and it's about an hours drive from here. 

The real reason I want to go to sleep is so that I can wake up and check my temp. This is all so exciting.


----------



## Juniper

"dear God, please let Jolene be right!" ;)

good night. have a good time at the wedding.


----------



## Kat_F

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!

Another day ahhh and it is Saturday I love that I don't have to go to work today :)
OK so I've been stalking everyone's charts and they all look very very good!

Amber you know its funny I had the same thing happen to me with OPKs. Last cycle I thought to myself ok well O is on Day 14 so we bd Day 12, 13, 14 and sure enough I get a +OPK on day 19 *sigh* and that changed everything. Me and DH had thought it was all over so did BD but I think it was too late... Really helped us this month with planning to BD later coz we are not able to BD every two days which is like the "secret formula" to getting pg apparently...

On the bright side at least you know that you can get +OPKs so next month if this one is not lucky you can find out timing easier... :) xox I'd BD anyway just in case heh heh... but the temp rise looks like you might have O'd.. and when you get 3 solid high temps your chart will start to look normal and only 14 days from O to AF so if this cycle is no good, not long till a new one begins :)

Juniper and Jolene we are all in the 2ww/1ww so won't be long now and your charts look very good like everything is working normally.. 

God I want to test... at 9DPO I know I'm going to be disappointed and only 5 days till AF due surely I can wait that long! 

BWilliams keep those leggies crossed sweet don't let that witch get you!! I have everything crossed for you lovey..

Pelle how is everything going with you sweet?

WHERE IS CHICKEN LITTLE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies. Hope everyone is well.I haven't been on in the last couple days because I was visiting my mom.Not a great homecoming though.I came home and saw that my cat was hurt.Took him to the vet and the vet said that someone must've kicked him in the face or hit him since he got out because OH's stupid 12yr old sister left the door open.He's alright though.He just needs time to heal.I wanna kick whoever did this to him in the face though.

Anyway,no symptoms lately.OH and I are gonna keep trying. Got two bottles and another box of hpt's in the mail today.While I was down visiting my mom,I picked up a cute pair of little shoes with skulls on them :).And I also got a neutral fleece blanket.


----------



## Kat_F

I'm so sorry to hear bout your cat Daria... Just give him plenty of love and don't let him out again.. damn OH's sister


----------



## Daria87

Trust me Kat,I DEFINITELY don't plan on letting her anywhere near him EVER again.I do plan on giving him tons of love and helping him heal :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thank u girls im really hoping she stays away but if not there is always next month :witch: STAY AWAY!!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Kat and Jolene. I'm certain I will be better prepared next cycle for timing bd'ing and not wasting so many opks (I used almost 40 of them!!!!:shock:)

Sorry about your cat Daria. Hope he gets to feeling better.:thumbup:

Where is Pelle and Stace?? Hope they're doing well.

Yay Juniper! I'm glad she's having a boy! So you can be the one with the little girlie!:kiss: I also want a girl. We already have one, but I guess I'm partial:haha:. But of course I'm sure we'd all be happy with whatever we're given.

Praying my temp stays up in the morning.


----------



## Juniper

oh Daria, i am sorry about your cat. i hope gets feeling better soon.

No af yet Brooke? is it normal for you to stop or does af just arrive. still got my fx'd for you!

Amber - you are right. i love my boys and would be overjoyed with either. but i live in a house with 6 boys (3 human/3 not :)) and would really love to have a little girl. my boys also want a sister.


----------



## BWilliams

No af yet but I just know she is coming :-( I did want a boy but my sil just had a girl and she is super sweet and she makes me want one. But idk i already have 3 nephews and 6 nieces so i might need a boy lol


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper normally i brown spot for a couple days and cramp then she hits hard but earlier today it was pinkish when I would wipe and now its nothing


----------



## Juniper

Hmm.. it is good that it is not typical. Are you still going to test in the morning? 

:dust:


----------



## BWilliams

Yeah if af dont show up I will


----------



## Juniper

sounds good. i will be anxiously waiting for you to post that bfp :)


----------



## Pelle

hello girls! 

I could not wait to come online to see *Bwilliams's *test My fingers are crossed for you! Pinkish spotting can be the result of pregnancy as well, don't worry! :flower: AF is prohibited from our lives this year!!!!!!!! :ban:

*Juniper*, so you are going for a little girlie? I have the feeling I am to have boy again, but my husband would like to have a daughter very much. 

*Amber*, who knows... never say never you know)) 

*Daria*, I hate everybody who has the nerve to hurt an animal!!! Our little cats were poisoned by an asshole neighbour. I hope your cat get better soon!!!!!!!! :awww:

*Kat*, my hat off if you can stay away from testing, really! I am sooooo unpatient..... :rofl: especially that test can show pregnancy at DPO 10! 

*Jolene*, your chart is amazing!!!!!!!! wohooo!


I try not to spot symptoms (not easy, right? *sigh* ) so I plan to do a big house cleaning this weekend and not behave as I might be pregnant, I will move the furniture etc. :) 

Have you made the Easter decoration in your house? I love to decorate and I also plan to go and buy some new spring flowers!


----------



## Jolene

Pelle, just 6 days til testing for you! 

I've been having pain in my lower abdomen for the last two days?? It's too early for implantation, I'm only 3DPO so I'd love to know why. 

Kat, Juniper, almost time to test. 

Brooke, how did it go?


----------



## BWilliams

:witch: got me this morning :-( Sorry i didn't get on sooner i was crying my eyes out...ugh why does this have to be so hard? I hope you guys get your :bfp: this month


----------



## amberdawn723

So sorry Brooke! :hugs:

My temps are looking crazy. I'm totally confused.....We are going on a 16 hour car trip to Las Vegas starting Monday afternoon for a cousin's wedding. It should be fun and will probably get lots of bd'ing in, but I don't know if it will matter or not with this crazy cycle. Might poas opk later today just to see if it's still positive or not. If it is than maybe I still haven't O'd. Ohhhh the craziness of TTC!:wacko:


----------



## Jolene

Oh Brooke :( That sucks! I'm sorry Babe.

Amber, 'Las Vegas?' Awesome. Enjoy your road trip and the BD'ing, you never know ;)


----------



## Juniper

brooke - i am so sorry sweetie. remember, there is always next month! and we are here to get you through it :)

Amber - that sounds great. we have been trying to get down to vegas for a couple years, and have just never made it ;) it is about a 16hour drive from here too! have fun!


----------



## Juniper

heh, i forgot to update on myself. 11 dpo. another great temp! i am really hoping my chart is a sign pointing to great things


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks u guys im doing a little better about it now...still upset but already making plans for this cycle might try the sperm meets egg plan


----------



## Daria87

Thank you ladies for all the well wishes for my cat. He's starting to feel better today :). No :bfp: this cycle but Oh and I are still going to keep trying.Possibly consider the sperm meets egg plan next time around. OH and I stopped at Kmart today and picked up a 3 pack of 4oz. playtex bottles and two boxes of wipes.One to wipe the dried blood off of my cat's face and the other box to put away in the box that I'm stocking up baby stuff in.

Hope everyone else is having a good day. :dust: to you all


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all!

Brooke I'm so sorry AF got you this month... sperm meets egg plan apparently has good success rate so go for it girl get planning for next month's BFP!! And it doesn't help that we get a rush of sad hormones when AF comes also...

Juniper Jolene I'm on about the same cycle dates... not testing either even though people get BFPs at 10DPO I am sick of using so many tests with no result with one disappointing result after another so still no testing for me!

AF due in 4 days... I'm nervous as ever.... please stay away AF... Please let there be a beanie growing in there... I felt like a twinging happening yesterday in my tummy and have been very tired.. I hope that means something...


----------



## NGRidley

Hi Everyone!!
I introduced myself a few days ago briefly....and said I would return if AF arrived.

Well I got a very faint BFP one day (well 2 of them)....and a few days later got a BFN. After some of the symptoms...I am thinking that I may have had an early MC.

Well I am here now....ready to be Fat and Pregnant :)

DH and I have been TTC for 8 months (6 cycles). We live in Ontario Canada, and I am 26 and he is 28. We have 3 furbabies (2 cats and a dog).


----------



## Juniper

ngridley - i am so sorry. you are more than welcome here. are you going to go to the dr?

kat - i am sorry that you don't feel well. yeah, we are really close in our cycles :) i believe that i am 1 day ahead of you. i am proud of you for not testing. i did not buy tests yet this month so that i wont be tempted. it turns out that my drs appt for my hand is on the day af is due. i am wondering if i should ask for a blood test if af doesn't come that morning... i probably wont though..

ps - your chart just gets better everyday!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry you don't feel good Kat!:hugs: Hope it's preggo symptoms though!

Welcome NGRidley!:wave:


----------



## Juniper

hey, i had no idea what the sperm meets egg plan was, so i looked it up. it turns out that is exactly what we did this month! well almost exactly.. we bd'd on cd5, 7, 10, and 12. got a +opk cd 13, bd'd cd13, 14 and 16. i had no idea i was following a plan other than my own :shrug: well, hope it works!:thumbup:


----------



## Pelle

*Bwilliams*, damn witch:((( April showers will bring your baby, ok? :hug:

*Juniper*, wonderful temp! I had no idea of the sperm meets egg plan as well, but we had a similar pattern, too :laugh2: /CD5 is missing though, because I had the witch that day./ 

*NGRidley*, welcome here, dear! Get your BFP soooon!!!!!!!! 

*Kat*, I like what I read, very promising! :thumbup:

We go cycling now with my husband and son, have a nice day everybody!!!


----------



## Juniper

well, i just went and checked my cm and i found this brownish stuff :( Af is not due for 3 more days :( i know that this could be a good sign, but i have a feeling that it isnt...:cry:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies! I've missed you all so much! Sorry I've been away, but I've been really, really sick. First the flu and now I have a sinus infection. LOVELY. 

Anyways, looks like I'm on the same cycle day as Brooke (Sorry to hear AF got you, by the way). :witch: came yesterday afternoon. Have to call the fertility dr to schedule an appt to come in on CD4 for ultrasound and bloodwork then they'll call me to let me know if I can start my upped dosage of Clomid.

I have my everything crossed for you pretty gals that you get your :bfp: this month! I've really missed you guys.


----------



## Juniper

Chicken! you make me feel a little better :). we missed you! i am glad you got the :witch: (weird to say) now i fully except you to get back in the game ;)


----------



## xSTACEx

Aww Jenn! Glad to hear it, even though I don't think I did anything special. haha You hang in there love! I'm pulling for all of you! And Kat, hope you're feeling better asap, unless those are some pg symptoms! :hugs:


----------



## Pelle

*Chicken*, we missed you! Your new ticker is awesome! 

*Juniper*, no worries!!!!!! I was *spotting * those brownish for weeks and gave birth to a healthy big boy!


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper - You are not out until AF arrives!! No giving up hope yet! Also no I don't think I am going to go to the doctors. I was just 5 weeks, and I think it was a chemical pregnancy. I should just go back to normal cycles, but if not I will call the doctor.


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome back Stace!:happydance: So glad you can get back in the game with the rest of us.

So sorry Jenn! Hopefully it isn't AF! Keep us updated.

I have nothing to report this morning except that I may be on here less and less over the next week while we're in Las Vegas. Got to get to packing here shortly.


----------



## BWilliams

Good afternoon ladies! Stace hopefully we can be bump buddies next month!!! Juniper you better not let Flow get you :af: !!! Amber have fun in vegas win us some money  Thanks pelle I hope April showers bring me a beanie :hugs: I just wanted to let you guys know your all pretty amazing I love being able to come here and talk to other women who understand what im going through :friends:


----------



## Jolene

Stace, it's nice to have you back. Hope you get better soon :hugs:

Jenn, by the look of your chart I can't imagine AF coming!!??(Kat too) If you're not preggo then that's going to really put a damper on my PMA. I'm so excited for you both to test this cycle!


----------



## Juniper

ok. i don't know what the crap is going on. i am still bleeding. it seems to have picked up slightly. i had a small spot on my pantyliner this morning and got light red/coppery brown when i wiped twice. i am starting to get cramps.. this is not characteristic for me at all. i don't spot. i wake up with cramps and full fledged af.. also, any breast tenderness that i had is gone as soon as af starts.. my breasts are still sore and i realized while dressing that they are swollen. i took my temp and it didn't go down much. it could be the start of a decline...What is happening? is this af? what should i do? also, could someone explain to me what constitutes spotting? how do i know if it is spotting or light flow?


----------



## amberdawn723

Jenn- Not sure what the difference is between light and spotting.:shrug: For me I call it light if it is red and barely flowing (like just drips occasionally onto pantyliner), and spotting if it is brownish and only when i wipe (like when af is on the way out)...but not sure if that is really correct. Your temp didn't go down hardly at all, so I've got my FX for you! Guess you won't really know if it's af or not til tomorrow. Let us know if it gets heavier or goes away.


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- You and I are on the same dpo! :friends: You managed to catch up to me! Hehehe. Hope you have better luck than I this cycle. I don't think there's any chance for me.:nope:


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, I wish I knew the answer for you. Your temps still look good so that's a big positive. Spotting can be both brown or red blood so you're going to have to wait it out. You must be so nervous. Wish I could be there to give you a hug.

Amber, you got cross hairs, woohoo! Head up, pma all the way!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Juniper

thanks amber and jolene. it is 4pm and it still hasn't picked up.. from what you said i think it is safe to say that this is spotting.. i am a total basket case right now... i feel like i am being toyed with. i cannot imagine it going away but i hope with everything i have that i am on my way to a meracle.


----------



## Kat_F

Morning ladies!!

Juniper I'm not sure about your spotting lovey but sometimes that happens women get spotting and still are pg and deliver healthy babies! Only a little while till we can test and know for sure :)

Stace so good to see you back and with a ticker!! 

Amber FX'd crossed for a miracle for you xoxox hehehe

Jolene chart looks good lovey... 

Brooke get out that sexy underwear BD time is imminent!!

Pelle I love that you go bike riding with your husband and son... Hope you have luck with a sticky bean soon 

xoxoxo


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies.Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing new on my end on the :bfp: front.Any luck with anyone else? I think if I don't get anything this month,I will DEFINITELY try the sperm meets egg method. My cat is finally starting to feel better. I still would love to kick in the face of the jerk who did that to him though.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## jrc10

Daria87 that was going to be my post, too. Any BFP's out there? I also am going to try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan if this doesn't work out for me. :)

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!


----------



## NGRidley

*Juniper* _ I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is not AF spotting. I understand how the spotting can scare you (it scared me too)

As for me....AF is still being weird...sometimes almost nothing....then bam heavy for like 5 minutes. 
*sigh*
I just want to get on with this cycle LOL (i know I am only on CD2)
Also DH and I are going out of town from Tues-Sat so AF being gone would be GREAT


----------



## Juniper

i made it through the day. can you believe it? i am thinking that things might actually be slowing down.. i had dh confirm my suspicions about my breasts... they are swollen, also the areola is a darker pink... almost red. we have decided to test tomorrow if i stop bleeding. if i am still bleeding in the morning then we will wait another day and see what happens. praying that things don't pick up!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper those are very good signs you have... I have my FX'd for you good luck in your test I look forward to hearing about your BFP


----------



## Pelle

Hello ladies, 


*Juniper*, :test: :test: :test: I am looking forward to our first BFP so much!  

Spotting can be the result of lower progesterone level in these early days (and progesterone is needed to be tremendously increased when you get pregnant to stay pregnant), most women "survive" it without any progesterone pills needed, so don't worry. I have low progesterone for years (and I was a chocalic, believe me:.-))) and has a good record of increasing the level with simple natural ways (with the so called fertility diet), I suggest you not to eat sweets, chocolates, bagels, pastas, bakery products too often, because all these and poor nutrition cause progesterone deficiancy. Progesterone is promoted by good nutrition (eat vegetables, B6 vitamin rich foods, tofu, walnuts, whole grains, wheat germ, use olive oil, cold water fish). I think at this early stage we cannot do more than wait if it is a beanie or AF is coming to get us  My finters are crossed for you, dear! 

*Kat*, when do you plan to test, dear?  

*Amber*, you are still in!!!! )) Don't give up!


----------



## Kat_F

Couldn't help myself and did a test today

:cry::bfn:

Looks like its probably not my month after all :(


----------



## Jolene

Kat, a BFN now means nothing. With my pregnancies I got BFN's until AF was due (and yet I would still test early :wacko:) So don't get despondent. 

Jenn, my fingers are crossed for you! Your symptoms all sound good!

NGRidley, when I had a chemical my gynae said it will be like a normal AF but it defo wasn't normal for me.


----------



## gailybaby

Hey ladies 

wow awesome signs and hopes going on in here today! I am fx'd for everyones BFP!!! 

update on me dpo 1 today... not stressing out though. DH and I are going wihtt he flow for two - three more monhts and then we will really start TTC trying! he says he wants us to settle in the new house and jsut really feel ready himself... he is worried about funds and finances too. so i understand although we not preventing and if it happens to happen beofer we will be elated... otherwise jsut really try from July i guess! so no 2010 baby for us... but a 2011 baby :) i am still super excited for you all and will chat and comment now and then..... hope i come bakc in july and you ladies have all moved onto being fat and pregnant! LOL!


----------



## Pelle

*Kat*, a BFN on DPO11 doesn't mean you are not pregnant, your chart is beautiful, keep your faith, dear!


----------



## Kat_F

I so wanted a bfp :( Have to hide the other test till the weekend if AF doesn't show


----------



## NGRidley

*Kat* AF is not here so you are not out. :hugs:

today I just have brown blood....so a 2day AF?!?! Yeah definitely not normal AF LOL


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- Your temps look so good still! Just give it a few days til you test again and see how your temps look. FX for you! :hugs:

Juniper- You have some really promising sounding signs!! Your last luteal phase was 14 days so I'd say wait a day or two and see how the bleeding goes then test again. FX for you!:hugs:

It sure is getting exciting in here! 

We leave for Vegas this evening and will be back on Saturday. I'm taking my MIL's old laptop so we can get use of the free highspeed internet at the hotel so I can keep tabs on you gals! Seriously!:laugh2: That's the only reason I'm taking it (oh, and to chart my temps on FF). Don't you all feel loved?:kiss: Hehehe!


----------



## NGRidley

amberdawn723 said:


> We leave for Vegas this evening and will be back on Saturday. I'm taking my MIL's old laptop so we can get use of the free highspeed internet at the hotel so I can keep tabs on you gals! Seriously!:laugh2: That's the only reason I'm taking it (oh, and to chart my temps on FF). Don't you all feel loved?:kiss: Hehehe!

Have an AWESOME time in Vegas!!! Hopefully you win some money!! 

I am going to Niagara Falls Tomorrow morning - Saturday and I am bringing my laptop as well :)


----------



## Juniper

ok ladies. i think that i am out, but still not sure. i had a really low temp this morning. i am still just spotting, actually less made it to the pad than it did yesterday.. i would definitly think that this must be af, but my bb are stll sore, swollen and red! i guess i am going to have to wait it out a bit longer :( what are your opinions? could i still have a chance with a low temp, or am i out?


----------



## BWilliams

Aw Jen im sorry hopefully its not the :witch: tell her to stay away :af: ....and about your temps i wish i knew those answers but i know nothing about them.


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies :). Hope everyone is doing well. Sounds like some of you have some promising symptoms. 

Kat-Don't despair about :bfn:. It may have been too early for you to test. Keep your head up and I send you tons of :dust: your way.

I have a question for all you ladies. Since OH and I have decided to TTC,I've been doing all the research I possibly can on how to be healthy and how to prepare my body and whatnot.I can't wait to get pregnant and feel the baby kick and then give birth and hold my baby in my arms but at the same time,I'm terrified.I'm scared that I'll lose the baby and miscarry,I'm worried that the baby will die somehow in the womb and so on and so forth.Someone please tell me that I'm not crazy for thinking this way and that I'm not the only one who has these horrible thoughts.


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> ok ladies. i think that i am out, but still not sure. i had a really low temp this morning. i am still just spotting, actually less made it to the pad than it did yesterday.. i would definitly think that this must be af, but my bb are stll sore, swollen and red! i guess i am going to have to wait it out a bit longer :( what are your opinions? could i still have a chance with a low temp, or am i out?

I am hoping I am wrong, but that dip doesn't look good :(




Daria87 said:

> I have a question for all you ladies. Since OH and I have decided to TTC,I've been doing all the research I possibly can on how to be healthy and how to prepare my body and whatnot.I can't wait to get pregnant and feel the baby kick and then give birth and hold my baby in my arms but at the same time,I'm terrified.I'm scared that I'll lose the baby and miscarry,I'm worried that the baby will die somehow in the womb and so on and so forth.Someone please tell me that I'm not crazy for thinking this way and that I'm not the only one who has these horrible thoughts.

 I dont feel that way, but I am pretty sure there are MANY women that do. You are not crazy, just worried


----------



## NGRidley

Can someone give me the link to the [Team]BFP banner

THANKS


----------



## Kat_F

Hey Juniper.. I had a temp dip this morning too and crampy AF feelings in my stomach :( ...... in a word... gutted... :(


----------



## BWilliams

No No No that :witch: better not get anyone else!!! Hold those legs shut tight girls!!!


----------



## Daria87

NGRidley said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies. i think that i am out, but still not sure. i had a really low temp this morning. i am still just spotting, actually less made it to the pad than it did yesterday.. i would definitly think that this must be af, but my bb are stll sore, swollen and red! i guess i am going to have to wait it out a bit longer :( what are your opinions? could i still have a chance with a low temp, or am i out?
> 
> I am hoping I am wrong, but that dip doesn't look good :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daria87 said:
> 
> I have a question for all you ladies. Since OH and I have decided to TTC,I've been doing all the research I possibly can on how to be healthy and how to prepare my body and whatnot.I can't wait to get pregnant and feel the baby kick and then give birth and hold my baby in my arms but at the same time,I'm terrified.I'm scared that I'll lose the baby and miscarry,I'm worried that the baby will die somehow in the womb and so on and so forth.Someone please tell me that I'm not crazy for thinking this way and that I'm not the only one who has these horrible thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel that way, but I am pretty sure there are MANY women that do. You are not crazy, just worriedClick to expand...


Thanks for the reassurance.I'm not going to try to stress myself out and so far it's working but every so often,I get a weird little thought but like I said,I'm not going to stress out.


----------



## Juniper

daria - i have the same worries. i best thing to do is get close medical care and get checked out before you get pregnant. you are not crazy..

kat - i am sorry, hun. 

pelle - thanks for the info, i am going to look up that diet :)

ok, the bleeding stopped. but i poas and got a bfn. i am going to the dr tomorrow for my hand am going to ask the dr what she thinks.. i was thinking about taking a test with fmu, but i don't know if i want to bother..


----------



## Daria87

Juniper-I have a doctor's appointment on April 15 so hopefully he'll tell me that everything is fine and I'm perfectly healthy.That's how every other appointment has gone for me :)


----------



## xSTACEx

Amber, have fun in Vegas!!

Ladies, please don't give up until you all get AF for sure! I'm staying positive for you! Jenn, your symptoms kinda sound like implantation bleeding and the sore boobs really seem like a big sign. I don't want to get your hopes up and I think seeing your dr will be a good idea.

Same for you, Kat. Hang in, babe! :hugs:

Tomorrow (CD4) at 8am I have my fertility spec. appt. for bloodwork and ultrasound. Then they'll let me know if I can start my 150mg Clomid round. Ahhhhhhhh. So nervous. I hope it works this time. :(


----------



## Juniper

thanks stace, i would be totally convinced if i still had a high temp. i know that the temp could be a fluke, but i am used to being let down. yeah, i am so glad that i had a drs appt scheduled for tomorrow. hopefully she can tell me something..

good luck at the dr!


----------



## BWilliams

Good Afternoon!!! I hope your all having a better day then me i just wanna pull all my hair out today!!! 10 three year olds all going wild today stupid rain grrr... anyways Jen and Stace hope you doctor visits go well today!!! And all you ladies going on vacation an such your so lucky i need one BAD!!!


----------



## Jolene

Someone really needs to get a BFP on here. My PMA is running low. Stace, Jenn, how did your appointments go? 

Kat, how are the cramps?

Brooke, I agree with you. I need a holiday too. :boat: A cruise would be ideal


----------



## Juniper

sorry you are stressed brooke. are you a preschool teacher? 10 three year olds is a lot to handle at once.. when my sister's kids and my kids are together we have a 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11 year old... they lived with us over the summer, and that was a lot to deal with :)

ok, about me - i took my temp this morning and it went back up to 98.2!?! i checked my cervix and it is still high and i am not sure of the texture. it is really firm near the base and soft on the tip, so i put medium... i took a test with smu and i swear that i see the faintest line! dh says he cant see it. i tried to take a picture and cant get my camera to work! do i have a chance for a miracle? i am 14dpo today, so i will wait for tomorrow and test again..

jolene - off to the dr soon. i am not sure what to ask her now... should i ask for bloods?


----------



## Jolene

JENN I AM SO EXCITED! YOU HAVE NO IDEA, LOL!!!!!! I really hope this is it for you. With all three of my pregnancies my lines were so faint I would joke with my DH and tell him to turn it at a certain angle into the light and squint, hehehe. I really pray this is it for you babe :happydance:

This time difference is driving me crazy. It's 10pm here and you're talking about going to the docs soon. I just assumed you would be back already,lol. FX for ya.


----------



## Juniper

lol jolene.. i am not excited yet. kinda more scared i guess. i will not be excited until i get a BIGfp. lol. then i will probably have to take it a few more times.. yeah.. i am glad you said that about your tests, because i feel the same way. he said that we saw something but he thinks that it is like the line where the ink is supposed to collect... i am a little afraid that i am seeing watermarks, but i swear that i can see pink.

i know, the time difference drives me crazy.. it is 1:30 pm here. my appt is at 3pm


----------



## Pelle

*Juniper*, excellent news!!! I cannot wait to come online tomorrow and see your FMU test result!  Did you ask for a blood test btw? 

*Stace*, I hope you come back from the doctor smiling and happy! :hugs: 

*Daria*, your worries are natural, I was similar.... I did not get a relief till my son was born healthy at 39 weeks... :flower: It is not easy, whenever I heard or read sad news or story I felt sick it could happen to my lil baby. 

*Amber*, did you get the jackpot in Vegas? :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

Ooh Pelle, you're on CD28. When do you plan on testing?

Jenn, I kept thinking that perhaps that really faint line was there and it's only now because I'm staring so damn hard that I can see it :haha:


----------



## Daria87

As always,good evening ladies.Hope everyone is doing well.

Pelle-Thanks for the reassurance.Like I said,I'm not pregnant yet and when I am,I'm going to try and not worry about that. :)

Well,I looked at my calendar today and noticed that I miscalculated as to when the :witch: should be arriving.Instead of around April 3,I should be expecting it tomorrow. In my wildest dreams, I wouldn't get it and I would be pregnant but I'm not going to think that and just expect the :witch: tomorrow and start over next cycle. Anyway,I spoke to my grandmother earlier about OH and I trying to have a baby and she just made me more excited to have one. She told me that she's going to help us with the furniture and whatnot when she finds out that I am :).


----------



## Kat_F

Morning ladies

Juniper that is good news I hope your appointment goes well :)

Jolene your chart is looking better each day...

I took two temps today - one too early because I woke up early which was relatively low (36.6) and another at my usual wake up time which was higher (36.8) so I charted the higher one. After all, its my body that makes AF come not the FF chart.

I'm still crampy and was crampy all day yesterday. AF is due tomorrow. I'm not sure what my body is doing. I think AF is coming today or tomorrow. But I hope she stays away and all this cramping is the beanie getting comfy in there. One can hope - right?

And I haven't done any more tests... The BFN at 11DPO was enough for me to think its not gonna happen this month. :(


----------



## Juniper

well i got no reassurance from the dr. i didn't get to see the dr i wanted, and it was not an overall good experience. i did take a pee test a the office and it came back negative. i honestly think that i knew more about fam than the dr did and he basically just stared at me blankly and offered no advice. i don't know what to think. i should have gotten af today and i know that it isn't coming. there are absolutely no signs. it disturbs me to think that what i had was af. there was definitely not enough blood, but i also cant imagine magically getting a bfp. don't know what to do... :(


----------



## BWilliams

Aww *Jen* :hugs: Im sorry. Its hard I know I just wish we could all be bump buddies right now :-( That Easter Bunny better bring us something good!!!! Im really hoping I get my BFP this month!!!! Im doing the sperm meets egg plan b6 prenatal preseed opks and im hoping this is my month!!!! Im spending wayyyy to much money on ttc things and it should be money spend on baby things!!!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Sorry to hear about your doctor having NFI Juniper... 

I would wait it out and test again in a couple of days? 

Still crampy here :(


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, I'm not suprised the HPT was negative. At this stage your HCG levels will still be quite low when preggo so it's best to do a test with FMU, not in the pm. 

Kat, can't we trade charts. Your temps are so nice and high. Mine are just hovering above the coverline:(

I can't believe I'm only on 7DPO?????


----------



## Jolene

Just went on to Facebook. Another of my aquaintances (I wouldn't say friends) is pregnant and not all that pleased but will probably 'warm up' to the idea!!!!!!! This is now the 3rd one in the last year! It's so unfair! I don't know whether I want to cry or scream!


----------



## Pelle

Jolene said:


> Just went on to Facebook. Another of my aquaintances (I wouldn't say friends) is pregnant and not all that pleased but will probably 'warm up' to the idea!!!!!!! This is now the 3rd one in the last year! It's so unfair! I don't know whether I want to cry or scream!

*Jolene*: :friends: I really hope you can join them very-very soon! 
I planned to test Easter time, but I have AF cramps and no unusual symptoms, so I think I will join Brook in the "April session" before :flower: I am not dissappointed at all, it is our 1st TTC month and I already have positive results of the first month: YOU, this wonderful group of girls I got to know and it is so much fun for me to have TTC buddies who don't think I should not pay attention to the signs of my body and my cycle, because pregnancies just happen. I just had a little argument with a woman about this: I sad: there is not any other time for me to enjoy TTC with others via forums, what does she think? I should pretend I don't care (when I do care what happens during my cycle with me and my body) and I should visit TTC sites when I am over my pregnancies...?!?! This is the only time I can be part of the joy (and often rollercoaster) of TTC with others when I am truly part of it, one of them, I don't want to give it up at all  

*Juniper*, :((( damn witch, what is she thinking, playing around?! I wish you if it is not pregnancy, should your new cycle begin as soon as possible. You did a wonderful job with charting and 18+ with your man, you are on the best way to have your bio baby, dear! I am sorry for the negative blood test.


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Pelle xox I feel the same.. xo I would go mad if not to talk to nice ladies in the same situation and also count down days and take temps with. No one I know has any idea what I mean by DPO or CM or CP!

Jolene I would swap charts if we were on the same DPO haha! I think I will go mad if I have to wait any longer for something to happen.

Tomorrow is the day... 14DPO statistically that is the day when AF comes or the chances for a BFP are quite high. I'm still not going to test. I want to keep my spare test just in case. I may test Sunday morning if I can wait that long and AF hasn't arrived... If AF arrives I'll eat chocolate.. If I get BFN I'll eat chocolate... If I get BFP I'll eat chocolate hahaha!!!


----------



## Jolene

lol Kat that sounds like a foolproof plan. I have 1 test left over from last cycle which I am hoping to use it very sparingly.

Jenn, I know it only about 4am there but WAKE UP. I need an update. I have everything crossed for you! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Juniper

lol jolene. i am awake, i can't sleep. i don't have an update though. i still have a feeling, then my brain tells me that it is not likely.. i want to take a test in the morning, but i am honestly scared to. if i get a bfn i am going to be heartbroken.


----------



## Juniper

don't feel well :sick:


----------



## Kat_F

Aww Juniper

OK so I POAS and got BFN again... now gutted again... at 13DPO AF is surely coming tomorrow after another BFN :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## Juniper

i am sorry kat, but its not over yet...fx'd for you. some body needs to get us out of this depressing start :)

- now i don't know when to test. i woke up at 3:30 this morning feeling sick and worried and couldn't get back to sleep. i don't have any fmu to test with... i am going to try to hold it for at least 4 hours, but that is going to be hard for me... i have decided that if i get another bfn today that i am going to count that full day of spotting as cd 1... i don't know what else to do :cry:


----------



## Juniper

ok, i concede. i got another bfn. :cry: i am going to call this cd 4. i am pretty down about our chances... i almost feel like giving up, but i know that if i do that we will never get a baby :cry:


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, I can remember wanting to give up so many times but as you say then we'll never have our little bundles of joy. 

Kat and Jenn I still don't feel you're out so sending you lots of :dust:

I feel all shaken up. I was driving today with my son and SIL in the car and a woman pulled out in front of me to do a u-turn across the lane I was in and I hit into her really hard. Thankfully everyone is OK (except for my car) but I was so cross with her because I had my son with me. Some people are so careless! After that I deserve a BFP!


----------



## Daria87

Good afternoon ladies.

I was reading some of the posts from last night and earlier today and saw how some of you ladies are seeming pretty down right now.Don't worry,it'll get better and I can't wait to see someone on here finally get a :bfp:. :dust: to you all.

The :witch: is supposed to make her monthly visit today but so far,I haven't gotten it. Not trying to get ahead of myself though.Like I said before,I'm just going to see what happens at my appointment on April 15.


----------



## xSTACEx

Aww, I really just want to hug all my girls; especially the ones that seem down. :hugs: Please, please try not to give up hope until you get the :witch:. You have to stay positive, I really believe in that even if I'm bad at doing it myself. haha

I saw my fertility dr (well his associate) and got my bloodwork and ultrasound. They called me late afternoon to say my hormone levels came back in normal range and that I can start taking the Clomid 150mg. So I started taking it yesterday (CD4). Today is CD5 and they want me back on CD14 (April 9th) to see if my eggies have grown at all. Really, really hoping this upped dosage of Clomid works. It's so hard to get the bad news (I know you ladies can relate).


----------



## Juniper

jolene - i am so glad that you are ok! i know how scary car accidents can be. you are right, you do deserve a bfp! for many more reasons than the car accident :cozy:

daria - thanks, hun. i hope that you get a bfp this month!

Stace - i am glad that you had a good appt. i have everything crossed for you! this is going to be your month, it has to be :)

ok - i am seriously almost in tears with frustration! i don't understand what is going on. i checked my cervix and it is high, closed and soft. that doesn't seem right to me... isn't it supposed to be low and firm after af? that is one of the things that is keeping me unsettled... well today is my son's birthday and i need to pull myself out of it for him :)


----------



## Kat_F

Jolene :hugs: what a shame your poor little car got hit. I have had accidents before and they really do shake you up. You do deserve a bfp after that!

Stace :thumbup: CD4 already good on you lovey :) I am thinking of you. I hope the clomid works for you sweet.

Juniper I have no idea lovey.... CP is not really a reliable sign they say... but like you I'm confused because mine is still high and firm and I'm expecting AF any day now with another temp drop this morning. My coverline is low but my temp should be staying up high and its not :(

Daria best of luck xo


----------



## BWilliams

Jolene im so glad you and everyone else are ok!!! I really hope we all get our bfp this month


----------



## Juniper

OK, i hope i am not being obnoxious, but i am really conflicted about what is going on and i need your opinions. i want to just give up and say that i am on a new cycle, but i just can't give it up (there is something inside nagging me!). i am going to list everything that is happening and i want you guys to tell me honestly if you think that i have a chance still, or if i should give it up...
- 2dpo to current, tender breasts (has never stayed past bleeding before)
- 4dpo to current, dizzy (varying degrees, but always there)
- 8dpo to current, dark areola
- 10dpo to current, swollen breasts
- 12dpo to 13dpo, spotting (probably would have filled one pantyliner if i had kept the same one on the whole time)
- 14dpo dropped very slightly below cover line, might have seen a very very faint line with fmu followed by a - pm test
- 15dpo shc cervical position, watery to slightly creamy cm, temp went back up, -test, no sign of additional af

please tell me what you would do/think if you were in this situation, because i am at a loss.


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper check this link out... I put a post in a previous forum and it really helped me.

This one is very good:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_dpo.php?dpo=15 

In fact the whole site is good:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/

PS your temp is still very good I would say don't give up xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Juniper

thank you Kat. 

according to that site i probably should have already gotten a bfp :(

af still holding off for you?


----------



## Kat_F

Yep I should have had BFP too according to the site... however... I think I O'd very late at night (I'm guessing 11pm or so) on Day 16 so it was theoretically Day 17 which would put my latest BFN at 12 DPO.

According to the site 20% of people got BFN on 12DPO and that is a fifth of the results! And my temps are getting lower too which doesn't help me but hey.. I have to wait..

No sign of AF yet but cramps and nausea continue. Nausea might have something to do with the three hot cross buns we had for morning tea but I can't be sure... :) My bbs are really sore too I thought it was because I had over exerted on the weekend but that muscle pain would be gone by now? 

I guess we just have to wait it out together... :) Jolene will be due to test soon too and chicken has started her new cycle so we will all be in April together no matter what happens by the looks of things..

This is so hard.....


----------



## Pelle

Juniper said:


> thank you Kat.
> 
> according to that site i probably should have already gotten a bfp :(
> 
> af still holding off for you?


*Juniper*, you should try a test two days later if AF doesn's show her ugly face. :flower:

(your period could be late because of a possible chemical pregnancy, too, when the fertilized egg did not implant into the uterine wall well. In such cases the menstrual cycle begins a few days later. I wish you a good, healthy BFP, dear, don't give up, ok?)


----------



## Pelle

*STACE*, wonderful news! your hormones back in normal range, you have everything ready to produce a big-big-big follicle (and with Clomid you may grow 2-3 big follicles, too)) 

*Kat*, promising chart, promising symptoms, I trust in your BFP very much :flower:

*Jolene*, I am so glad you and your son were not hurt in the car accident :(((


----------



## Jolene

Aww, thanks everyone for your care and concern :hugs:

Jenn, I wouldn't give up if I was you. Your HCG levels double every 2days so perhaps they were still low and if you test again you could very possible get your BFP.

Kat, don't give up! What is you cycle length usually?

Stace, 150mg Clomid, I'm sure you can't go wrong with that. You're back in the game babe.

Can you girls take a look at my chart? Don't you think it's all so low? What could that mean and as you can see it dipped below the coverline this morning - but I'll take that as an implantation dip, lol.


----------



## Kat_F

Yep I'd say implantation dip ;-)


----------



## Pelle

Jolene said:


> Can you girls take a look at my chart? Don't you think it's all so low? What could that mean and as you can see it dipped below the coverline this morning - but I'll take that as an implantation dip, lol.

*Jolene*, I think your chart (and the dip) mean no worries at all, you are still very likely to end up with a BFP, dear))


----------



## Jolene

Kat I'm liking the confidence with which you wrote it's an implantation dip. From now on I'm coming to you for advice!

Kat and Jenn please have a look in the BFP announcement section. Violetchic has posted her BFP after a week of BFNs so don't give up. She also says that she had more symptoms in the months that she got AF than in this month with the BFP, lol.

So to all my girls: PMA all the way :friends:


----------



## Juniper

jolene - i think that your chart still looks good. i actually think that your cover line should be lower. those high temps during your last af are not really important. i think that thinks look good! :dust:

ps - thanks, i will go look at those threads. i need a pick me up for sure :) every time that i make a plan something happens to change my mindset.. we decided to wait until sunday (easter) to test again, so that if i am pg that the hcg will have plenty of time in increase. well i got a temp that was right on my cover line today and that has me doubting again... :(


----------



## Kat_F

Good morning all!

Hope everyone is enjoying the break so far... Good Friday today...

Well I've been looking at charts on FF for one that looks like mine and ended up with pregnancy and there are not many that have temp drops and end up with BFP but my temp is still over coverline so I still have no idea.

AF is not here yet but I'm feeling like she is going to arrive at any moment.. have the crampy feelings still going strong and too frightened to test. Bbs are not as full today and not really aching as much. My cycle has been 33 days last couple of months and today is day 32 so might even be tomorrow AF comes. Who knows. It's a mystery. CP is still high but getting softer so I don't get it. CP not a good indicator of preg anyway when I read the research. Imagine if AF is a week late and I get a BFN. Ugh. Is there a beanie in there? Only time will tell.

Jolene I agree with Juniper your coverline is very high I feel it should be lower. Juniper your chart coverline also looks very high so I don't know about us and our charts?

I hope I'm one of those rare cases that gets a late BFP after BFNs. I will probably go to the toilet 10 times today to check if AF has arrived. 

:hugs: to us all xoxox I'm looking forward to hearing how chicken little does with her new cycle :) :thumbup:

Pelle where are you at with your cycle?


----------



## Juniper

kat - i think that you still look good. fx'd that af stays away! i hope that you are right about getting a bfp for both of us! hang in there

things are still the same for me. the only thing that has changed is a weird feeling in my lower abdomen.. it is like i pinchy cramp. it has happened probably 20 times today. just lasts for a second and leaves :( 

i haven't tested today... guess i am going to wait it out and if i don't get af or my temps don't plummet in the next few days i will test on sunday...

:dust: for everybody


----------



## BWilliams

I think I my have found something to lighten are moods and give us a laught or two! https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/


----------



## Kat_F

I'm out. AF came today. On to next cycle....


----------



## Juniper

oh kat, i am sorry hun. i wish i could come give you a hug :(


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Juniper xox Bit sad in our house today we tried so hard.. might go to see a specialist to make sure everything ok with my body


----------



## Jolene

Kat, that's not on. Sending :hugs: I was so sure this was it for you :sad2: 

It's OK if you start eating the chocolate now already we won't tell the easter bunny.


----------



## Pelle

*Kat*, damn witch :((((((((((((( I prayed so much to see a BFP this morning from you. 

*Juniper*, you are the queen of patience, my dear!)) Sunday is so far away! Happy Birthday to your son, btw! What did the little fellow get?


----------



## Juniper

lol pelle. i am actually not patient at all! i am just terrified of bfns. i figure that if i still have a chance of getting a bfp i would rather wait and make sure that i get it next time i test. also, i will be at 20 dpo when i test, so i will know that whatever the results are will be the truth... thanks for the birthday wish! he turned 11 so got preteeny things :) a skate board, legos, an mp3 player, pokemon cards...


----------



## Daria87

Good afternoon ladies.Hope everyone is doing well.Sounds like everyone is starting to do better. 

Kat-Sorry you didn't get a bfp.I'll be sending :dust: and :hugs: your way.

Juniper-It might be a stupid question,but do your boys know that you and your OH are trying to get pregnant? Just from your picture they look like nice boys so I'm sure they would be great big brothers :thumbup:.

No :witch: for me yet.Like I said,I'm still not trying to get ahead of myself but since yesterday,my stomach has been sore but not how it usually is when I'm expecting AF. I was due on wednesday and since then,nothing.Last night OH and I were talking and he's already excited to start working on the nursery.I told him that we could after I find out that I'm pregnant.It's nice to know that he's really excited to start planning and whatnot. :)

OH and I are finally starting to talk about us FINALLY getting married.He called up a mutual friend of ours and asked if she could take us to get our marriage license and she said that she'd call him back next week. :)

Well,I hope everyone has a great day and :dust: to you all. I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing someone get a :bfp: in this group :) *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jolene

Aww Daria, that's sweet. And enjoy the wedding planning, it sounds like your OH is ready for his own little fam. 

My son was holding my 2 month old nephew today, rubbing his head until he fell asleep. He even tried to convince the parents to leave the LO behind and he will keep him as a baby brother. I think he reckons if he must wait for me to give him a sibling he's going to wait forever. I'll attach a pic.



I hope everyone had/is having a great Good Friday (Kat, babe you're allowed to mope and throw things)  I've eaten way too much.


----------



## Juniper

daria - it's not a stupid question. they know that we want a baby, but we haven't talked about the planning abound them, so they don't realize the extent of trying that is happening i am sure :) my sil is pregnant and every time they come home from her house they tell me they want me to have a baby! a sister... also, congrats on the wedding! that is very exciting. word of advice, don't plan it too far out while ttc. both my bff and my sil got pg about 8 months before the wedding. both had to postpone. :)

jolene - that pic is really cute! is that you with him? a fellow redhead? ;) it is great that he wants a baby so bad! i am sure that he was not thinking that at all. you know how impatient kids are, when they want something they want to see results now.

wow i am chatty today! lol. i am going to go clean the new house today. should my fun with one arm! :haha: i think that my body is starting to act like it should if i'm not pg. temp was right around cover again today and soreness in bbs is going away.. areola is still dark which seems weird to me...


----------



## Juniper

daria - it's not a stupid question. they know that we want a baby, but we haven't talked about the planning abound them, so they don't realize the extent of trying that is happening i am sure :) my sil is pregnant and every time they come home from her house they tell me they want me to have a baby! a sister... also, congrats on the wedding! that is very exciting. word of advice, don't plan it too far out while ttc. both my bff and my sil got pg about 8 months before the wedding. both had to postpone. :)

jolene - that pic is really cute! is that you with him? a fellow redhead? ;) it is great that he wants a baby so bad! i am sure that he was not thinking that at all. you know how impatient kids are, when they want something they want to see results now.

wow i am chatty today! lol. i am going to go clean the new house today. should my fun with one arm! :haha: i think that my body is starting to act like it should if i'm not pg. temp was right around cover again today and soreness in bbs is going away.. areola is still dark which seems weird to me...


----------



## Daria87

Jolene-That's such a great pic.Your son looks so protective :).Seeing how much OH wants a baby makes me all the more comfortable. :)

Juniper-Aww that's great about the boys. OH and I were planning for a big wedding months ago but now all we really want to do is go the courthouse route.Then maybe a couple years down the road,we'll plan something bigger.We just want the day to be about us. :)

Here's a question for you ladies. For those of you who already have children,what was your policy on visitors at the hospital? For those of you TTC,have you thought about who you want in the hospital with you and who is going to be allowed to see the baby? I've already thought of mine and talked it over with OH and he's on board with it. 

Sending :hugs: and :dust: to all you ladies


----------



## Jolene

Yip Jenn that's me. I was wondering if you were a natural redhead and was going to ask. 

Daria, I ended up with a caesar when I had my son and in the labour ward and theatre all I wanted was my DH. Once Jess was born, I wanted everyone there. I wanted to show him off to the world. Things have changed so much since he was born. Because he was a caesar-baby he had to stay in an incubator for 4hrs as that was standard at the time. Nowadays you can do kangacare and have your baby with you immediately. And when your visitors come they can hold baba too. That's where I'd probably be a bit more sticky, lol.


----------



## Daria87

Jolene said:


> Yip Jenn that's me. I was wondering if you were a natural redhead and was going to ask.
> 
> Daria, I ended up with a caesar when I had my son and in the labour ward and theatre all I wanted was my DH. Once Jess was born, I wanted everyone there. I wanted to show him off to the world. Things have changed so much since he was born. Because he was a caesar-baby he had to stay in an incubator for 4hrs as that was standard at the time. Nowadays you can do kangacare and have your baby with you immediately. And when your visitors come they can hold baba too. That's where I'd probably be a bit more sticky, lol.

Lol. OH and I have already decided that we don't want his mom holding the baby the first night.When she went to see OH's brother and his girlfriend in the hospital after their daughter was born,she walked in and pretty much demanded that she hold the baby.Even now,OH's brother,his girlfriend,and the baby are all living next door with his parents and whenever I happen to go over there,there's OH's mom holding the baby and whatnot.I understand that she's excited that it's her first grandchild but from what I've seen,it's almost like she's trying to take over the mothering role.And that's DEFINITELY something I will not have.


----------



## SteffyRae

I would like to join! Hello ladies!


----------



## Daria87

Hi SteffyRae :) Welcome :flower:


----------



## SteffyRae

Thank you! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Daria87

SteffyRae-Not too long.Almost two months or so.How about you?


----------



## Juniper

jolene - yep, i'm a natural redhead. it is funny because my oldest is a redhead too and peopl in public always say "oh you got your mom's red hair!" he just looks at me and giggles. :)

welcome steffyrea! glad to have you

ok, i have a really weird favor to ask one of you who checks their cp. can you check it with both hand next time and tell me if the position feels different when you switch? you know i had to switch hands, and i am not sure if the position is accurate. it is so high that i can barely make out the firmness! 

ps- i take back what i said about my bbs. it moved to the other side. it has only been one at a time that is sore...


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies.I need your opinions. I still haven't gotten a visit from the :witch:. I was due on wednesday and I've only taken one hpt and that was weeks ago. What I want to know is,does anyone think I should take another one? I want to try to hold out and I'm not getting my hopes up that I am pregnant and in the end,I think I will just wait until I have my doctor's appointment but as the days go by, it is kind of getting to me.


----------



## Juniper

i'm sorry daria, could you refresh me on your situation? when did you come off bc? any odd periods before this? do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## Daria87

I believe I came off BC early feburary,I ovulated I believe on the 17th of last month and OH and I did all we could (so to speak). I'm not saying that I'm pregnant but I've just been feeling really odd and when I had come off birth control before,the only side effect was I was an emotional basket case.And like I said before,as long as the doctor tells me I'm healthy when I go to the doctor,I'll be happy.


----------



## Juniper

ok. pretty much all hpts are 99% accurate at 18+ dpo. you will be the in a few days so i would say that you should test. it sounds like you could be pg! did you use opks? are you sure you ovulated?


----------



## Daria87

I didn't use opks but I'm pretty sure that I ovulated.Like I said,OH and I did all we could.Plus I started using softcups if you've ever heard of them.


----------



## Juniper

sounds good! yeah, there could be something up with you being that late. i would test if i were you!


----------



## BWilliams

Heyyy Girls!!! How is your weekend going so far? Mine is good really enjoying my 3 day weekend  Taking my nieces Gabby and BB and my Nephew Nathaniel Easter Egg hunting tomorrow!!! I really hope everyone has an awesome Easter :hugs:


----------



## Shey

B
Im just spending time with family. Waiting for it to be Monday so that I can finally see my DF and we can :sex:


----------



## BWilliams

I wanna bd but were starting tomorrow night going to try the sperm meets egg plan this time around hopefully it works!!!


----------



## Juniper

get luck girls. Easter is not going to be a huge thing this year because we are moving on tuesday. i am going to test sunday morning, so hopefully it is the day i get my bfp! i don't know what to think at this point. i am going to give it one more shot and if i get a bfn then i will start taking opks and see if i ovulate... for how much this sucks i think that i really deserve that bfp now! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, you definately deserve your BFP! Babydust to you.

Good luck to everyone this month. :)

P.S. Did we get any BFP's, yet?


----------



## Juniper

thanks! nope, no bfps yet :(


----------



## jrc10

I like the little banner you all have. How do I get one?


----------



## Juniper

https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2010/100323-0l00U6JXsh7T.gif[/IMG ] 

there you go. :) when you put it in remove the space between the last 2 characters and it should work


----------



## jrc10

It worked! Thank you! :)


----------



## Juniper

yw. how are things going for you? did you do opks this month?


----------



## Juniper

:growlmad: the weird pain that i had yesterday has progressed to a combination of 2 weird pains :( i have a pain right where my uterus should be that feels like when you don't go pee for a really long time and your bladder feels stretched out (sorry, do know how else to describe it..) then there is a pain slightly higher and to the right that feels like when you poke a bruise :shrug: 

am having dh bring home a hpt when he gets off work in the morning.. going to test with fmu. i am fed up i want to know what the *big bleep* is going on!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies. Still here, stalking you and hoping for Bfp's all round. Such a good thread, i check up on you all everyday and look so so forward to some positive news Xxx


----------



## Daria87

Good morning ladies.Hope everyone is having a good day. 

Juniper-I'm REALLY tempted to test but I think I'm just going to TRY to wait until my doctor's appointment. I woke up this morning and felt a bit nauseaus and I ended up sleeping until 10:30.It's just so hard for me to usually get up in the morning anymore. 

Going to go go-kart racing with OH's family.Hope everyone else has a great day and I really can't wait to see someone get a :bfp:

:dust: to you all.


----------



## jrc10

I haven't started with OPK's yet. I plan to as soon as I get AF. I didn't see AF in March at all, and I'm hoping that it was just stress...

I haven't tested in a week or two. I just don't really want to see another no. I'm starting to cramp a bit and have some aches. I hope AF is coming!

Oooh goodess, I hope one of us gets a BFP soon! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pelle

hello ladies, 

how are you doing?  Big hi to our new arrivals!!!!!!!!!!!

AF can arrive any minute here (according to the cramps I have), I had no symptoms during the 2ww like many of you, so the witch is not unexpected, though not warmly welcomed :D 
I made some spring shopping today that I had a free day (kid is with grandparents, husband is away, too), visited the hair dresser and got my nails done. 

*Juniper*, my fingers are crossed for you and to all of you who are to test during Easter!


----------



## amberdawn723

I'm back from Vegas ladies with empty pockets but had loads of fun with my DH's family :drunk:. I took the laptop with me but was unable to connect to the internet so I'm just now catching up on the past week. Missed you girls! I didn't keep up with my temping or cm...but will get back into the groove of things now that I'm home.

So sorry to hear of AF getting some of you girls:hugs:. 
Your chart looks really good Juniper! I'm super anxious to know how your test goes tomorrow. I am just waiting on AF...not expecting a bfp at all with our horrible timing...just want to get on to trying with the next cycle. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Happy Easter to those who celebrate!


----------



## SteffyRae

Daria87 said:


> SteffyRae-Not too long.Almost two months or so.How about you?

off and on for about 6months-1 year


----------



## Juniper

well, i got a bfn this morning. i am giving up. i am going to change my chart and leave it that way this time. i am going to start opks in a few days and see if i ovulate this month.. not sure what is going to happen...


----------



## Daria87

SteffyRae-I wish you luck and send :dust: your way.

Still no sign of the :witch: today. OH wants me to take a hpt tomorrow so I think I may cave and do it.He keeps telling me to be positive but I know that I'll be upset if I see another :bfn:.


----------



## jrc10

I don't even understand the charts on here...I have a period tracker on my Iphone that "tells" me when I ovulate and am fertile..but I've just been trying to do it every other/2 days. 

We'll see how that goes...


----------



## BWilliams

Holidays stink when your not mommy :-( I just really wish I could be a mom this is all i ever wanted i just really hope it happens soon


----------



## Daria87

BWilliams-I know what you mean.I saw a picture of an easter basket a friend of mine made for her daughter since it's her first easter and I felt a twinge of jealousy.

SteffyRae-I don't track or chart either.I tried doing that stuff before and it just stressed me out more.This time around,OH and I are just going to take a more easy going approach at it.


----------



## BWilliams

I was just helping my sil get the kids Easter stuff ready and she has a 5 month old daughter and man i just want a baby...Juniper im sorry u got a bfn :-( one day we will all have sweet little bundles of joys to hold


----------



## Kat_F

Sorry to hear about your BFN Juniper xoxoxox onwards to the next cycle.

I can't even bring myself to temp right now. Might start temping next Tuesday.

We are going to trying the SMEP this month but I'm still going to temp and OPK because I need to know where I am to stay sane. I'm probably going to go to a specialist to get ultrasound and see if I'm PCOS or not and find out what's happening inside. Just in case something needs fixing better to find out now than keep getting BFN every month for a year or so and not know what's wrong.


----------



## Pelle

Good morning, ladies!

Great day to the team, I have seen in the BFP announcments, that we have our first happy BFP..... I am sure she will come soon and tell)))

*Juniper*, I am sorry for the test result:( Is your temp the usual temp you have in the first half of the cycle? I have no idea how to count CD1 for you! 

*Amber*, welcome back, dear!))) Sounds like you had so much fun!


----------



## Pelle

*Kat*, I have PCOs, and if you had that, too, you could not really have such beautiful BBT charts without medication. :hug: 

That is why I cannot use opk, because when you have PCOS, your hormone levels are different (for example would show a (false!) LH surge on many days etc., because your LH level is higher) and you don't have an ovulation in every month, because of the hormonal imbalance the egg - instead of coming out - remains in the sac like pearls. It is because the lack (or low level) of progesterone. But also if you lack progesterone (or have a low level), you also have symptoms: spotting, AF cramps starting from 2 weeks, ten days before AF etc. 
If you see the fertility monitors the disclamer says: not to use them if you have PCO, because it might not work. 

How about your man? A friend of mine did not get pregnant for long time when the doctor noticed once that her husband use laptops every day for hours on his laps.... it is enough heat to kill the soldiers in an hour. it is only an example that sometimes the reason can be nothing serious. (They bought a special pillow and got pregnant in 2 months).


----------



## Juniper

i know pelle. i am confused too! no, my temps are not as low as they should be, and they are not as high as they should if i were pg.. i am counting the day i spotted all day as cd1. that would put me on cd8. i am going to order a big pack of opks and see if i o. i have decided that i am going to give temping a rest until i am back on track. we will see i guess :shrug:


----------



## Jolene

Everyone sounds so down :( Sending you all some cyber :hugs: and hope all the chocolate today heightens those endorphins and makes us happy, crazy TTC peeps.

Mwah, mwah, mwah!:bunny:


----------



## Daria87

Congrats to SteffyRae for her :bfp: :).

I took a hpt at like 12:30 this morning cause OH wanted me to and I got the result that I knew I was going to get. Yet again,it was negative. I kept telling him it was going to be negative but he STILL wanted me to take it. I do love him but I just wish he would've listened to me. I hated seeing the words "not pregnant". I know we just started but it still hurt to see that :cry:. Still no sign of AF today though. 

I hope everyone else has a great easter :thumbup:


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Daria and Juniper for your bfns. Those are never fun to get.:hugs: 

I was so tired last night from being up nearly 48 hours that I slept right through my alarm this morning, but managed to get up at 8am with my DD. Temp is down now at 11dpo but missed so many temps....don't know if af is coming soon or not.:shrug: I have a pap smear scheduled for April 12 next Monday. Hoping af is over with by then or I'll have to reschedule.


----------



## amberdawn723

Well just went and checked cm and cp for the first time in a week and sure enough I'm spotting. Guess af will be here before the end of the day. Onwards to the next cycle! Woohoo....sooooo glad I'm not still waiting for af.:happydance: Let's catch that April eggie and get us a 2011 baby!


----------



## NGRidley

Hello Everyone!
I hope you are all doing OK.

I just got back from Niagara Falls last night, so this is my first time on since Monday night.

My AF has still been out of whack from the chemical....but it is gone now (sucked that it was here during my trip). Have been taking 200mg soy from cd5-9 so hopefully it helps my O this month


----------



## amberdawn723

Hey NGRidley! Hope you had fun in Niagara Falls. It's beautiful there, isn't it? We visited way back in 1999 as it is close to where my grandmother grew up in Galt, Ontario. 

Hope the soy helps you o! Long cycles are horrid.


----------



## Jolene

OK so my chart sucks right now!!!!!! I posted a thread in the TTC section asking what temp I should put as the one at 4:45 was 36.4 and at 7:30 was 36.7. I usually temp at 6am. I suppose it's obvious to chart the 36.4 but then there's no way I'm pregnant :( I'm already on CD26 of a 28/29 day cycle, my temps should be rising. 

If it doesn't happen this month I'll be so tempted to go in some AI direction. Probably IUI so the doc can flush out the bad sperm and get me a healthy baby. I'm getting desperate now. I want a healthy little bundle of joy! 

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA Don't worry I'm not having a break down here, just trying to relieve some anxiety, :haha:


----------



## NGRidley

*Jolene* - to be honest I would have kept the first temp and marked sleep deprived....because the first temp was actually closer to your regular temp time.


----------



## Daria87

Thanks Amberdawn :hugs:. I knew that I was going to get a :bfn: but I still got upset when I saw it. Like I said before,I can understand where OH was coming from when he wanted me to test but I just wish he would've believed me when I told him I knew it would be negative. So now this is my first easter away from my parents and I got another :bfn: today.Plus I don't even have any chocolate :cry:. 

So now I guess onto next month and starting to try the sperm meets egg plan. I have 10 opks but they're all different brands. Does anyone think that would make a difference?


----------



## jrc10

Happy Easter everyone! Having one of our ladies get her BFP gives me hope!

Let's keep it up ladies! :)


----------



## SteffyRae

Daria87 said:


> Congrats to SteffyRae for her :bfp: :).
> 
> I took a hpt at like 12:30 this morning cause OH wanted me to and I got the result that I knew I was going to get. Yet again,it was negative. I kept telling him it was going to be negative but he STILL wanted me to take it. I do love him but I just wish he would've listened to me. I hated seeing the words "not pregnant". I know we just started but it still hurt to see that :cry:. Still no sign of AF today though.
> 
> I hope everyone else has a great easter :thumbup:

Thank you, dont give up on this cycle just yet, i had a BFN a week ago and i got my bfp yesterday, just give it more time :hug:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Daria87

Thanks SteffyRae :hugs: And as jrc10 said, seeing one of us get their :bfp: gives the rest of us in the group hope.At least it does for me.


----------



## Juniper

happy easter ladies! hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all

Congrats SteffyRae on your BFP! Happy and healthy 9 months to you xox

Jolene PMA all the way! I haven't been temping because I've been sleeping in over the easter break. It has been so good resting. I hope your BFP comes lovey. 

I'm going to take benadryl cough medicine this month hopefully to sort out my CM and get more fertile EWCM happening. Might help the spermies last longer :)

Me and DH are feeling a bit better about not conceiving last month. Back on the horse I say. 2011 babies await us all!

How are you Stace I wonder how you are going with your clomid and stuff? You are ahead of us all at the moment!


----------



## SteffyRae

i just cant wait for you guys to get yours too!!! this group was my good luck charm it will be yours aswell!


----------



## Juniper

i hope you are right steffy :) congrats again! 

well ladies i am not going to be on very much of the next few days. it has come time to me into the new house! dh and i have decided to try to :sex: every other day or every 2 days this month with no charting. i am going to keep taking my vitamins and use conceive+. we will do that until i get af and then do smep. 

:dust: everyone!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Steffy!


----------



## Shey

AF got me on the 3rd and I was suppose to O on the 5th :(


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies! I HATE my internet service! I haven't been on since that last time I was here! Ugh! Anyways, it looks like I have at least 7 pages to catch up on... or if anyone can update me... Any bfps? Hopefully no one got AF! I've missed you guys.

As for me, I took my last Clomid pills on Saturday. This Friday I go to my ultrasound and get bloodwork done to find out if my follies grew with the new dosage. I am SO freakin' scared to get disappointed again and be told they're still too small. I'm trying to stay positive, but it's so hard. 

I think me and DH will start BDing tomorrow just to be safe. The monitor says high fertility.. If it actually hits peak, I will freak! (Ack, that rhymed. lol)


----------



## jrc10

It's officially my wedding anniversary...so I think we're going to go celebrate! ;)

Good luck ladies. Talk to you later!


----------



## Pelle

jrc10 said:


> It's officially my wedding anniversary...so I think we're going to go celebrate! ;)
> 
> Good luck ladies. Talk to you later!

*JRC*, happy anniversary! are you off to a dinner or dance? :flower:

*Steffy*, you really give so much hope for us. I am very thankful you came and joined us after the damn witch made a war against us. May I ask what CD or DPO did you get your first BFP? I read all these BFP announcements testing on DPO8-9-10 and I lost hope that you can be preggo if you have a BFP only later. Congratulations again, dear!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

*Juniper*, excellent plans for April! My husband thinks the same, he always tell me, don't pay attention to O-day and temps and opks, just sex and sex and sex, but I think we girls cannot take it this easy :winkwink: At least not me:D

*Stace*, don't worry, my dear, everything will be perfect, you will see, you will have a nice big eggie!!!!!!! or two for twins 

It is great all of you are having great plans for April! I plan to buy PreSeed, do you think it is useful?


----------



## SteffyRae

Pelle said:


> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> It's officially my wedding anniversary...so I think we're going to go celebrate! ;)
> 
> Good luck ladies. Talk to you later!
> 
> *JRC*, happy anniversary! are you off to a dinner or dance? :flower:
> 
> *Steffy*, you really give so much hope for us. I am very thankful you came and joined us after the damn witch made a war against us. May I ask what CD or DPO did you get your first BFP? I read all these BFP announcements testing on DPO8-9-10 and I lost hope that you can be preggo if you have a BFP only later. Congratulations again, dear!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Juniper*, excellent plans for April! My husband thinks the same, he always tell me, don't pay attention to O-day and temps and opks, just sex and sex and sex, but I think we girls cannot take it this easy :winkwink: At least not me:D
> 
> *Stace*, don't worry, my dear, everything will be perfect, you will see, you will have a nice big eggie!!!!!!! or two for twins
> 
> It is great all of you are having great plans for April! I plan to buy PreSeed, do you think it is useful?Click to expand...

I'm honestly not sure it was a week after my missed period i believe it was 14 DPO.


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome back Stace! FX that your follicles are nice and big!

Steffy- Congrats on your BFP!:happydance:

JRC- Have fun on your anniversary. How many years is it?

Shey- So sorry you didn't O. :hugs: Maybe this new cycle will work for you.

Juniper- Yay for moving time! lol Oh, the stress.....Hope the bd'ing gets plenty of spermies on there way so you can have a new bambino for your new house.

I am officially on cd 1 today. How early do you gals think I should start using opks this time? I O'd on cd 24 of a 35 day cycle last time.


----------



## NGRidley

amberdawn723 said:


> I am officially on cd 1 today. How early do you gals think I should start using opks this time? I O'd on cd 24 of a 35 day cycle last time.

amberdawn - your link to your chart doesnt work. You need to change it to https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d2f16/ttc.png

really just change the word "ticker" that you have there now to "home"


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks NGRidley....don't know how that happened.


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey! Welcome back, Amber? How was your vacation?
Pelle, I hope so! I mean, I will be blessed if I were to have twins, but one is surely enough! I'm not greedy. ahha

So today is CD10 and I've been using my ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. Past few days I had "high fertility" and today I was shocked... I hit "peak fertility" with the little eggie on the screen. I don't want to get my hopes up, but according to the monitor, I should ovulate within 24-36 hours.

My issue is, the past months I've geared up to ovulate which a bunch of positive OPKs and never actually ovulated b/c my eggs were too small. I don't see the dr until Friday for ultrasound to see how much the follies have grown and whether or not I can take the "trigger shot" to induce ovulation.

What would you guys do? Would you call the dr office and tell them about this fertility monitor reading or just BD all week until my appt Friday when they measure the follies? Also, I bought Pre-Seed...I'm on the fence on whether to use it or not. HELP! :)


----------



## Jolene

That's exciting Stace. I would phone the docs office immediately, they would want to measure your follicles before they are due to release the eggs. Start :sex: in the meantime and get those spermies queuing, lol.

FX for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace, I agree with Jolene, I would call the doc and let them know. Fx for you!:thumbup:

My trip to Vegas was great. Still trying to get use to the time change now that I'm back. It's only a two hour difference, but it sure is messing with my routine with everything.:wacko:


----------



## xSTACEx

Ok, I called my dr office and spoke to a nurse. She said that the OPKs and fertility monitors can sometimes be false after taking Clomid. She gave me an appointment to come in tomorrow morning and get an early ultrasound to see what's going on with my follies. She said if it doesn't pan out and they aren't big enough at this time, I'll come back for my Friday appointment. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I think I will BD tonight anyway. I just hope I'm not too late with starting. Also still unsure about Pre-Seed. Still need your help. haha :shrug:


----------



## Jolene

Can't wait to hear the results of your scan. 

:af: is due tomorrow for me. Can someone have a look at my chart and see if I have any chance of being pregnant this month. Last night I had stretchy CM and after googling at reading of FF that doesn't sound positive.


----------



## Daria87

Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is doing well on this gorgeous day. 

Since I got my :bfn: on easter, I haven't been in the greatest mood admittedly, but OH and I are just going to go full force ahead. Like I've said many times, I'll just be happy when the doctor tells me that I'm healthy at my appointment on the 15th. This month is my and OH's one year anniversary on the 27th.So who knows,maybe that'll be our lucky day ;). Next cycle,I plan on trying the sperm meets egg plan. I have enough ovulation tests but they're different brands.Does anyone know if that would effect anything?


----------



## amberdawn723

Daria, there's nothing wrong with using different opk brands, but if you keep them after you use them and compare them to each other as you go along, then it won't help. I used 3 diff brands last cycle and it was really difficult trying to distinguish if they were getting darker or not:wacko:. Easiest to see the difference if you stick with one brand.

Jolene- I'm not sure about your chart. Temps don't seem to be going up anymore, but who am I tell you what it should look like since I'm a beginner chart reader. 

Stace- I'm not sure about the Preseed. We don't use lube of any sorts (have only used them a few times way back in the beginning of our relationship) so not sure if it would help or not. I suppose the more fertile cm, the better.:thumbup:


----------



## Daria87

Good idea Amberdawn. I have a clearblue ovulation pack that you can just remove the test sticks so I think I'll see if I can just get more of the sticks.


----------



## NGRidley

Stace....I would only use preseed if you dont produce fertile CM.
Although it is better than regular lube, it does kill off some sperm. So if you do not make fertile CM then I would 100% use it


----------



## xSTACEx

So confusing because the box says it's the only lube that doesn't kill sperm. Hm.......I wasn't planning on using much either, but I didn't want it to be something that got in the way. I guess I'll check my CM before we BD and go from there. I just feel confused about whether to use it or not. I was hoping someone here has tried it.

And Jolene, I'm sorry I can't help much with your chart since I only charted about a month and a half. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me, but that could be because I wasn't Oing.


----------



## Jolene

Stace, I've only ever heard great things about preseed. It has the same ph level as semen and enhances the environment for sperm. Well that's what I've heard. Try googling it for reviews. That's what I always do even though you can't believe everything you read, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## NGRidley

xSTACEx said:


> So confusing because the box says it's the only lube that doesn't kill sperm. Hm.......I wasn't planning on using much either, but I didn't want it to be something that got in the way. I guess I'll check my CM before we BD and go from there. I just feel confused about whether to use it or not. I was hoping someone here has tried it.
> 
> And Jolene, I'm sorry I can't help much with your chart since I only charted about a month and a half. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me, but that could be because I wasn't Oing.

Well it does kill some sperm....not a large amount. No where near what regular lube does.

If you know that your OH has a normal sperm count.....preseed should be fine to use. But it isn't needed if you have fertile CM. I guess I should have been a little more clear with my other post


----------



## BWilliams

I use preseed and i love it dh does too!!! I only use a small amount though...I never knew it killed some spermies the box says it doesn't hmmm idk


----------



## jrc10

Pelle and amberdawn - thank you! We've been married for 2 years today. :) We decided not to do presents this year. We bought a cute picture frame with our saying on it "All because two hearts fell in love..." and we're going to get a picture from today! We've been eating healthy lately...so I made him mini cupcakes!

I told him today we could splurge. :)

How is everyone doing today? Any new BFP's?


----------



## Shey

blah I wish jrc but DF isn't here yet


----------



## Pelle

*Stace*, my dear, go for the baby!!! )) FX! I absolutely recommend the use of PreSeed. 2 of my friends had used it, both of them got pregnant in the first month (of course it is not scientificaly proven it was because of preseed, but...), one is with twins! It is the only lubricant that does not kill the little soldiers, quite the contrary, creates them a more welcoming place. The natural fluid we have in our v. is not spermfriendly


----------



## Pelle

Daria87 said:


> Since I got my :bfn: on easter, I haven't been in the greatest mood admittedly, but OH and I are just going to go full force ahead. Like I've said many times, I'll just be happy when the doctor tells me that I'm healthy at my appointment on the 15th. This month is my and OH's one year anniversary on the 27th.So who knows,maybe that'll be our lucky day ;). Next cycle,I plan on trying the sperm meets egg plan. I have enough ovulation tests but they're different brands.Does anyone know if that would effect anything?

*Daria*, I am sorry for the BFN, I wish it was the last BFN test you made, ok? :hugs: I have read you should stick to one brand of OPK to get a clear view of your ovulation. 

*Jolene*, don't give up till AF is here. :hugs: 

*Steffy*, beautiful new ticker, dear! :flower::flower::flower: when is your first scan? 

*Juniper*, how is packing and moving? I hope you have help especially that you had broken your hand! :hi:


----------



## jrc10

Shey said:


> blah I wish jrc but DF isn't here yet

What is DF?


----------



## amberdawn723

How is everyone doing tonight? 

My af is starting to turn brown already at the end of cd 2. Weird. Not much else to report here. Enjoying the beautiful spring weather (and already dreading the impending hot Oklahoma summer).


----------



## BWilliams

JRC- It means Dear Fiance Amber Dawn- Summer started wayyy to early here it was 93 today but were getting a cold front this weekend then it will be in the 60's


----------



## Shey

jrc10 said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> blah I wish jrc but DF isn't here yet
> 
> What is DF?Click to expand...

DF=Dear Fiance


----------



## Juniper

hello ladies. i am sitting in my new house! :happydance: i am exhausted and in so much pain :( i am glad that we will not be doing this again for a long time! it makes me sad looking at our future nursery room. i am so happy that we have room for our family to grow, i just want it to be growing now ;)

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Shey

Yay Juniper! I still live with my parents but I want to move out. blah it sucks not having a job and never any money.


----------



## SteffyRae

Pelle said:


> Daria87 said:
> 
> 
> Since I got my :bfn: on easter, I haven't been in the greatest mood admittedly, but OH and I are just going to go full force ahead. Like I've said many times, I'll just be happy when the doctor tells me that I'm healthy at my appointment on the 15th. This month is my and OH's one year anniversary on the 27th.So who knows,maybe that'll be our lucky day ;). Next cycle,I plan on trying the sperm meets egg plan. I have enough ovulation tests but they're different brands.Does anyone know if that would effect anything?
> 
> *Daria*, I am sorry for the BFN, I wish it was the last BFN test you made, ok? :hugs: I have read you should stick to one brand of OPK to get a clear view of your ovulation.
> 
> *Jolene*, don't give up till AF is here. :hugs:
> 
> *Steffy*, beautiful new ticker, dear! :flower::flower::flower: when is your first scan?
> 
> *Juniper*, how is packing and moving? I hope you have help especially that you had broken your hand! :hi:Click to expand...

thank you! should be tomarrow ill post when i get home from OB-GYN


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper - Moving sucks!! But I love being able to organize a new home and a new start. And dont worry you will be filling that room soon enough :)

Steffy - Exciting!!! :) cant wait to hear the news! 

It has been gorgeous here in Souther Ontario as well.....Summer temperatures!!! Normally we still can have snow in early April. Now we are getting rain and the temperatures are closer to normal.


On the baby front...... I am having trouble temping. I cant seem to get a good nights sleep waking up like every 2 hours. I am still temping at my normal time, but not sure how affected my temps are.


----------



## xSTACEx

It took me about 12 hours to calm down and post this...I am still upset, though. Got most of my crying out so I think I'll be okay typing...lol

So I've been taking Clomid to help grow my eggs because I'm not ovulating as you ladies already know. Last month it didn't work obviously (100mg) and yesterday (Tues. CD11) I had an ultrasound and was told the 150mg dosage I took this month did not work and that my eggs are too small still. They said if it didn't work this time, that there's no chance of it working. However, they said all my hormones are in normal range. I was confused about that because wouldn't a hormone be low if my eggs are supposedly too small?

I have to go back Saturday to discuss what the next plan is, which will be more invasive (which prob means more money that I don't have). I'm thinking that I want to ask for another ultrasound to see if they've grown anymore though, because I only stopped taking the Clomid this past Saturday. I only went in because I got a peak fertility reading on my CBEFM which was only CD10.

I've just been heartbroken month after month. I get my hopes up and then they're just crushed again with bad news. They tell me to be patient and positive. I try my best but it's damn hard to pick yourself up after something like that. I feel broken and at this point can't even picture myself with a baby to call my own. I cried on the drive home and cried even more as I was watching moms walking their children to school. 

Any feedback you ladies can provide would be helpful. I'm in a total rut, but me and DH are actually still BDing this week just in case there's any chance.


----------



## Pelle

hi girls, 

AF is 4 days late, cramps are over, I feel so light, easy, very energetic, I tested - just for sure - it is negative, so it is only a longer cycle. I would be 4w+6d pregnant now therefore it should be positive on this day according to my calculations, plus I did not have any symptoms of an early pregnancy at all, nothing. I called my doctor, he will make a scan tomorrow morning to make sure I have no cysts. (oh, I am just the winner of making theories and panic myself))) 

*Juniper*, congrats to your new home!!! I hope you will make a BFP test in your new bathroom soon)


----------



## Pelle

*Stace*, I am so mad at your doctor!!! He should be supportive and give new medication immediately! Can you tell me how many follicles did they see on the scan? 
What I can tell you that my hormones were in the normal range this January. On CD9 I had 7 follicles in the left, 8 follicles in the right ovary (all 2, 4 or 6 milimeter), the doctor said they are too small, there isn't any dominant, growing follicle, so that month is *without ovulation*. On CD16 I had another scan (before I had a diagnostical surgery on CD19) and the doctor said, oh, one started to grow! On CD19 there was a 19 milimeter big follicle. So I don't understand why your doctor says you have no chance to have a fully grown follicle when on CD11 they are still small...?!?! It would be different if this scan was on let's say CD25!!!

I don't know about your health insurance system. In my country they don't follow your cycle and follicles by scan until you are proven infertile (couldn't conceive for 2 years), but we have private fertility clinics where it is about 30 USD to get a scan anytime anyday. How much a new scan would cost? I wish you could see your follicles a week later.


----------



## Pelle

*Stace*, and when do they check your hormones? Here the routine is to have a blood test at CD 5 for all fertility hormones and another one (this is for progesterone) at 7DPO (with a 28-d-cycle it is CD21).


----------



## Jolene

Oh Chicken, I'm sorry to hear that :( I would also be curious to know the sizes. 

(Pelle the problem is follicles only grow about 2mm a day and Stace has till Friday until Ov time, if I'm not mistaken Stace?)

There is always something that can be done love. I know what you mean though - It's just dragging on so long. I'll pray that they find the solution for you!


----------



## Kat_F

Chicken little.... I wonder what is happening with your little eggies... I'm googling to see if there is a natural therapy to encourage folicle growth... Maybe your answer is in natural therapy since your Doctor is being so negative!!

I'll get back to you...


----------



## Kat_F

I've messaged you Stace.. xoxo I'll also keep looking :)


----------



## Jolene

Still no AF for me @ 15DPO. Please pray it stays away for the next 9 months. It's going to be 2yrs for us TTC at the end of this month. I really don't want to reach 2 YEARS!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Jolene.. your chart looks good lovey xoxoxo


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace- I'm so sorry you're dealing with all of that. I'm sending you lots of wonderful internet hugs!:hugs::friends::hugs2: Keep us updated.

Jolene- Your chart is looking great! FX for you! I think you need to :test:!!!

Pelle- Sorry you're still getting bfns. You're lucky though to be able to get scans anytime you want. I don't think we really have that option in the US, though I've never tried, so I don't really know. :shrug:

I'm just spotting today and my temp dropped way low. Have about a 2 and 1/2 WW til bd time.....unless I O early.


----------



## Jolene

lol, Tx Kat and Amber. I'm so scared to test. Today I had slight AF like pains in my lower back and legs. I'm really hoping it stays away. 

Pelle, I'm keen to hear about your check up. I hope it's all good news :)


----------



## SteffyRae

they didnt do the scan but i have a threatened miscarrige, when they did the pap smear they found blood and they arent sure if it is from before my pregnancy or during. my due date is dec 2nd one day before what i thought, i go back friday so they can retake my levels and see if they doubled.. on bed rest untill they know whats going on


----------



## NGRidley

*Stace* - I don't have any advice, but I hope things turn around for you. *hugs*

*Jolene* - Fingers crossed for you that AF stays far far away

*Steffy* - If bedrest is what makes this baby stick....then you stay put!! :)


----------



## Jolene

Steffy I agree with Nikisha. Thankfully they picked it up early and you can take precautions to keep baby where it needs to be.


----------



## SteffyRae

yes i plan on it lol i wouldnt mind being treated like a princess one more time before baby comes lmao


----------



## xSTACEx

Jolene, I'm feeling positive for ya!! My everything is fxed for you!

Thanks to the ladies who have offered advice, etc. Kat, I got your messages, too. Thanks so much for researching for me! I wanted to look up things on my own, but I was totally in the dumps yesterday.

*UPDATE: *I called my dr office today and asked if Saturday's (CD15) appt will just be to discuss the next step or if I can have an ultrasound and bloodwork, too. They said I'm scheduled for them. 

The lady I talked to today was WAY nicer than the dr I saw (he wasn't my dr..it was one of his associates). She said they pushed my appt to Saturday because yesterday was too early which is why they were too small..She said he should have told me that. Instead, when I asked him yesterday if he thought my eggs would grow more by the end of the week, he actually told me NO...That makes me mad. I hate seeing a doctor that's not my own. I also put in a call to the office that I was at yesterday to see if I can get the count and measurements. 

DH and I have been BDing anyway and plan to all week. My CBEFM doesn't have peak fertility anymore (I'm back to high fertility) and at first I was upset, but now I'm thinking maybe it was a false peak because of the Clomid. I'm just gonna have to keep up hope that they will grow by Saturday. Please pray that my eggies grow a lot by then!


----------



## amberdawn723

Stupid doctor, Hopefully you'll get to see your doctor on Saturday instead of that bozo. 

My FX for you big time!:hugs: I pray your eggies grow nice and big and that one of those spermies finds his way there! :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

Stace I'm so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better! I pray it will all come back positive!

Well this is it for me AGAIN! I have the worst AF cramps and had a little spotting so she seems to have boarded her broomstick. I can't believe I'm going to hit the 2 year mark. How freakin' depressing!


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh Jolene! So sorry to hear that.:hugs2:


----------



## jrc10

Oh my goodness ladies, my heart goes out to you all! 

Stace - Don't give up, there's always something new out there.

Steffy - Good luck! My everythings are crossed for you!

If there's ever anything I can do to help, please let me know. 

To everyone: Hoping for no AF's for us! I'm starting to worry about my cycles though...I had no AF in March and my April AF should be here next week...I barely have any symptoms...BFN's all the way up until last night. I'm worried I'm not ovulating. :(

Babydust for everyone. <3


----------



## xSTACEx

I'm sorry, Jolene. Makes me feel like I shouldn't complain. It's been 6 months for me and you've been through this way longer. :hugs:
And thank you, Amber and jrc for your support. I'm trying to stay as least stressed as possible.


----------



## SteffyRae

Jolene said:


> Stace I'm so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better! I pray it will all come back positive!
> 
> Well this is it for me AGAIN! I have the worst AF cramps and had a little spotting so she seems to have boarded her broomstick. I can't believe I'm going to hit the 2 year mark. How freakin' depressing!

Dont give up!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Good morning ladies...

Whew what a night sounds like everyone is having a bad time of it at the moment.

Keep hope. I've only just come out of my bad mood since AF arrived last Friday and this month I'm trying Evening Primrose Oil and Cough syrup to try and sort out my CM which seems to never turn EWCM and this is important to help the spermies survive. And I'm also drinking green tea and have stopped drinking coffee....

Hugs to everyone xoxox


----------



## amberdawn723

Sounds like you're trying great things this cycle Kat! Best of luck to you.:thumbup:

I am still spotting on cd 4 but think this is probably the last of it. Nothing else to report here. Just that I am so sick of my 8am college classes so much that I've enrolled for only later classes the rest of the year. Ughhh...I hate waking up before the sun. I want more cuddle time with my pillow! :sleep:


----------



## NGRidley

jrc - Having an anovulatory cycle is very normal, so if you missed a month it is ok.
I also had an anovulatory cycle as well. I had a 75 day cycle


----------



## jrc10

NGRidley said:


> jrc - Having an anovulatory cycle is very normal, so if you missed a month it is ok.
> I also had an anovulatory cycle as well. I had a 75 day cycle

Aww thank you! That makes me feel much better, but I find this very frustrating...you spend so much time trying not to get pregnant only to find out when you want to, that it's a lot harder than you thought.


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> jrc - Having an anovulatory cycle is very normal, so if you missed a month it is ok.
> I also had an anovulatory cycle as well. I had a 75 day cycle
> 
> Aww thank you! That makes me feel much better, but I find this very frustrating...you spend so much time trying not to get pregnant only to find out when you want to, that it's a lot harder than you thought.Click to expand...

Ohh I agree it is very frustrating.... also if I wasnt temping I would probably have ripped my hair out not knowing what was going on.

I agree I was hoping this would happen a lot sooner. I am on my 7th cycle, 9 months TTC


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- Sorry AF got you!:hugs: Darn old witch! Onward and upward to next month, okay? Lots of love your way....:kiss:


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

AF got me yesterday, (*Jolene*, the f... witch was busy, right?:///) it was an extra-long cycle (38-days) for me. I have visited my doc that morning, he found everything alright (no cysts to cause problems) +made a scan+ had a blood test for progesterone, and it is very sure I had a late O. I thought it was around CD18 (because of the cervical mucus I saw) and the pain I thought it must be O-pain, but it was at least a week later (around CD 25)! so this month I am not going to try to guess when I ovulate, just go 18+ with my husband as often as we can  

*JRC*: you are so right. It is just not fair...! "you spend so much time trying not to get pregnant only to find out when you want to, that it's a lot harder than you thought" :hugs: 

Going for my healthy 2011 baby now! :flow:


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Pelle that AF found you! Stinkin witch! FX for this cycle! Lots of love:kiss:!


----------



## Juniper

jolene - i am sorry, hun. are you going to do another round of clomid?

Stace - sorry that mean doc got you all upset! i am glad that you got it worked out and i got my FX'd that your eggies will have grown for your next scan.

pelle - sorry with got you too.

i checked my cm today and i got a big glob of ewcm. i am pretty excited because it was probably the clearest and stretchiest i have seen since i have been charting! i am not sure when i am going to ov as i am not temping and or doing opks. my cervix was really high and soft. i could barely touch it, but i think that it was at least half open. i am going to try to get dh to bd tonight and maybe for the next couple days??? i wonder if i will have a normal period this time? i am only on cd 12, that sure seems pretty early to ov...


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- I'd say you're getting close to O'ing! Definitely bd as much as possible. FX!


----------



## Juniper

thanks amber!

Steffy- i added you to the front page as our first graduated member! ;) (you are still welcome of course)


----------



## amberdawn723

Alright. I think it's well past my bedtime now. Most get some rest before my temp time of 5am rolls around....:haha:
Nighty-Night. :sleep:


----------



## Jolene

Thanks ladies. I'm still miserable but on the plus side I've got such an amazing DH, he keeps asking if I'm OK and if I need anything. 

Pelle, sorry she got you too :(

Stace, I didn't mean it like that, we're all here because our hearts desire the same thing and it's so hard to have to struggle like that when having a baby should be something natural that our bodies were designed for. We'll get there :hugs:

Jenn, I'm going to start the clomid again tomorrow. I'd say get busy girl, that egg waits for no one and it sure sound like it's on it's way. :thumbup:

Kat, I'm glad to hear you're feeling a bit better :flower:


----------



## xSTACEx

Jolene, it's okay, hunny. I didn't take it that you were being rude or anything. I just felt a bit selfish at the time when I read it because people have been trying way longer than me and makes me feel that I should be a bit more patient. It's a good thing. I needed a reality check.

As for my CBFM, it's back down to low fertility as of yesterday CD13. I'm hoping that it was just a false positive earlier in the week because of the Clomid. I'll be upset all over again on Saturday if they haven't grown at all. Trying to keep the faith. Also giving DH the day off from BDing. 

How are all my lovelies? TGIF, right?


----------



## SteffyRae

thank you! that list is going to get reallyyy long 
juniper yes just keep bd (sorry if im about to get gross) make sure you put a pillow under you leave them legs up make sure you orgasm i read that that tightens your muscles and is harder to "lose" the ejaculation fluid.. i always have to pee after i bd so make sure you pee right before that way you dont have to get up then night i concive i fell asleep with my legs on the wall lmao and dont use lube it messes it up for some reason


----------



## Juniper

thanks steffy. no, you were not too gross, i think it is nice that we can talk candidly :) i do elevate my butt after bding. that is interesting about the orgasm, i am going to have to look that up. i read that having an orgasm throws off your ph levels..


----------



## Shey

Im sure I'll probably be next if my DF ever gets here


----------



## SteffyRae

Juniper said:


> thanks steffy. no, you were not too gross, i think it is nice that we can talk candidly :) i do elevate my butt after bding. that is interesting about the orgasm, i am going to have to look that up. i read that having an orgasm throws off your ph levels..

i dunno i saw it on some show like tyra or something like that honestly i dont remember i just rememeber thinking... should you orgasm before or after he "cums" i did before and i worked i guess i dunno


----------



## SteffyRae

Shey said:


> Im sure I'll probably be next if my DF ever gets here

when is he supposed to get there?


----------



## Shey

he won't tell me


----------



## amberdawn723

huh? He won't tell you when he's coming? That sounds a little odd.


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone. I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that gave advice about my situation. It really helps! 

My update: I bought my first OPK today! If AF ever sees me again, I will beging using it. haha. Let's hope. She should be due around Wednesday.

P.S. I <33333 how the first post now says 'Graduated Members.' I can't wait until we're ALL on that list.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## NGRidley

hi all

so update for me.... I am going to the doctor on monday (couldnt get in yesterday)

possible tmi
DH and I have had sex 3 times since the MC....once yesterday on CD 14. 2 of the times afterwards have caused me to bleed and pass a lot of large clots.
Sex is not painful or anything like that, but yesterday I started getting cramps (didnt have any cramps during my bleed before).

It is starting to worry me and of course makes DH afraid......So now have to wait till monday comes


----------



## jrc10

Good luck NGRidley. I'll be thinking about you!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jolene

Shame Nikisha, I'll be thinking of you on Monday. That doesn't sound right for a chemical pregnancy!? All the best luv :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry NGRidley. I'll be thinking of you on Monday. :hugs:

I also will be at the gynecologist on Monday for an extremely overdue pap smear (like 2 years overdue). Definitely would like to get checked out before I get pregnant. I don't think there will be any problems, but you never really know til tests are ran and the doc has a look. 

As for charting, my temps are right on target and af is gone so now it's really waiting time for O day.


----------



## SteffyRae

NGRidley sorry but i dont know, but i hope the doc goes well.. good luck


----------



## Jolene

Steffy, how are you doing and when is your next appointment to check baby. Surely they should do a scan to make sure your little bean is OK? Are you still on bedrest?


----------



## SteffyRae

Jolene said:


> Steffy, how are you doing and when is your next appointment to check baby. Surely they should do a scan to make sure your little bean is OK? Are you still on bedrest?

so far my levels are good i have my first scan and another appt with the doctor on tuesday!! yay i cant wait i went on friday and he was happy with my levels on wensday it was hcg 8235 and on tuesday ill find out what it was friday, he said still take it easy dont lift things but i can return to normal activies im gunna post on tuesday and ima be checking up on my team bfp ladies watching them all graduate!!!


----------



## NGRidley

Thanks girls!! I am hoping it is nothing bad

Amber - A month ago I just went for a pap, I was also 2 years overdue. When I told her I was TTC she took some blood work and did some extra testing to make sure everything was ok for TTC

Steffy - That is GREAT that everything is going well. :)


----------



## SteffyRae

NGRidley said:


> Thanks girls!! I am hoping it is nothing bad
> 
> Amber - A month ago I just went for a pap, I was also 2 years overdue. When I told her I was TTC she took some blood work and did some extra testing to make sure everything was ok for TTC
> 
> Steffy - That is GREAT that everything is going well. :)

thank you!


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Girls I hope your all having an amazing weekend! I have been kinda down opk's are making me mad!:growlmad: I stated testing cd10 and the my lines have not darkend any and today its cd15 last month i either didnt O or I missed it:shrug: but the month before that im pretty sure i O'd on cd18 or cd19. I just hope within these next couple days they start getting darker it driving me crazy i just was that :bfp: Another question if i have a 29 day cycle and I O on cd18 or 19 is that a good thing? If not when should i O? Sorry i know im talking your heads off im just so confused and annoyed :hissy: 

Congrates Steffy :happydance:


----------



## NGRidley

with a 29 day cycle, you do not want to O after CD19. LP shorter than 10 days are usually not long enough to sustain a pregnancy

also sometimes OPKs just dont work for some people, where they never get a true positive even if they are ovulating. You may have to rely more on your body signs to tell you if you have or not....or temp


----------



## Jolene

Steffy I'm so glad to hear that. Your HCG is nice and high!

Brooke, there are things you can try which lengthen your leutal phase. I know Juniper has managed to lengthen hers. You should maybe look into charting. It will be so frustrating if you discover in a couple of months time that there was something so simple you could have done to avoid 'wasting' all that time and TTC'ing with no results.


----------



## Juniper

yes brooke, i have a short luteal phase. mine was 9 days. Month before last i managed to get it to 15 days! last month it was 12 days, but i had that weird spotting so i don't know what to think about that cycle. the first month i started taking 100mg of vitamin b6 ($3 at walmart!). last month i took the b6 and started taking a c and e combo (both are also supposed to raise your progesterone levels. i haven't taken anything this cycle except my prenatal and calcium + d. i am going to let my system get cleared and see what this period does, as i figure i have no chance of conceiving anyway, and starting over next cycle.


----------



## Kat_F

Good morning all! Gee I've had a big weekend and just caught up on what everyone is doing! 

Sorry AF came for some of us... xoxox I'm thinking of you all and I don't really have any updates except my OPKs haven't arrived in the mail yet I ordered them on ebay and I need to start testing tomorrow! They are so expensive at the chemist. I hope they are in the mail tomorrow..

Have a lovely Sunday ladies xox


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls I was taking b6 last month 100mg but after af came i just stopped taking them. I am going to take them again if af comes this month and i might start temping. Im really excited to see who gets there bfp this month!!!


----------



## Juniper

Erg! dh and i can't seem to get in the same room (alone) long enough to bd! i am getting really frustrated. my cervix is open and i have had ewcm for 2 days... i also just... want to "do it" :haha: we were supposed to bd every other day and it has been 5 :shrug:


----------



## Pelle

Juniper said:


> Erg! dh and i can't seem to get in the same room (alone) long enough to bd! i am getting really frustrated. my cervix is open and i have had ewcm for 2 days... i also just... want to "do it" :haha: we were supposed to bd every other day and it has been 5 :shrug:

*Juniper*, I hope you succeed :kiss:

*NGRidley*, the girls are right, taking B6 will help to normalize your lutheal phase. :) 

*Stace*, just keep the bding with your man, that's all you need for your baby, I am sure, opks are not reliable that much FX! 

I have watched yesterday The Pregnancy Pact Movie online (based on a true story: US high school girls made a pact to get pregnant and raise the kids together, none of them was 16 and many got pregnant), it was very interesting, but also I felt so oooold, because when I was 15-16 having a baby was so not in my thoughts


----------



## NGRidley

Pelle said:


> *NGRidley*, the girls are right, taking B6 will help to normalize your lutheal phase. :)

I think is is for someone else.....my LP is always 14-16 days every cycle


----------



## BWilliams

I think it was for me lol...ok I need some advice... this morning me and dh got into it he hates that with ttc we have to be on a schedule were are trying to do it everyother day till i O then when O happens do it 3 days after then stop and at first he was ok with it and now he is just going off im just so confused i dont know what to do. If i let him do it his way we will have sex only like once a month. Im just so tired off fighting about when we need to have sex and all that i want so badly for everything to just flow nicely :-( this is so hard i just feel like giving up im so lost i dont know what to do anymore this is all i ever wanted but things are just not going the way I imagined. :crying: he keeps telling me he wants to try tonight and that he really wants a baby but i just dont feel he is 100% in it like i am.....Im sorry if im not making any sense im just a total mess


----------



## Kat_F

BWilliams said:


> I think it was for me lol...ok I need some advice... this morning me and dh got into it he hates that with ttc we have to be on a schedule were are trying to do it everyother day till i O then when O happens do it 3 days after then stop and at first he was ok with it and now he is just going off im just so confused i dont know what to do. If i let him do it his way we will have sex only like once a month. Im just so tired off fighting about when we need to have sex and all that i want so badly for everything to just flow nicely :-( this is so hard i just feel like giving up im so lost i dont know what to do anymore this is all i ever wanted but things are just not going the way I imagined. :crying: he keeps telling me he wants to try tonight and that he really wants a baby but i just dont feel he is 100% in it like i am.....Im sorry if im not making any sense im just a total mess

Hey lovey

My DH was a bit funny at first when I started talking about being on schedule and every two days too... DH thought it "should all just happen naturally" and "without all this planning". He didn't like all the planning
but I had to explain to him about how the egg works and its only a 24-48 hour window to catch that eggy right on the O. 

I also had to point out that if he wanted to be a daddy he would have to come to the party and help me with planning - I asked him how much research he had done about what he can do to improve his sperm etc etc he said he'd done none. I said well I can't do this all on my own I need you to do this now too. 

Now he is really good asks me how my temps are going and this morning he woke up early asking me if today was the right day etc etc... I said no not yet but I want to try and BD at night because in the morning I have to get up and get ready for work and doesn't give the spermies a chance when you are up and about - my Dr said you really need to lie there for half an hour after BD...

Just tell him if you want a family he needs to listen to you because your eggy is very important and only lives 12-24 hours and you need to get his spermies to the eggy before it arrives... 

BDing is still stressful for us but I just have to say "ok this is it we need to go now!!" A friend of mine had to hide all the ttc from her hubby and just try and seduce him on the right days.. she has her baby now :) don't feel down ... just do whatever works best for you lovey xoxoxox I'm thinking of you


----------



## Juniper

i know exactly what you are talking about brooke. i have the same problem with my dh. he doesn't like being on a schedule. i think that kat is right, you need to explain the process to him. my dh doesn't like talking about the "icky stuff" like cm and what not. i have learned that it works much better for me to just pursue him. i have also tried to keep things interesting so that we don't get bored. i buy a new piece of lingerie every month (i am getting quite the collection of cute panties :haha:) it also really helped when we started using conceive plus. hang in there and i hope that you find something that works for you!


----------



## BWilliams

Thank you Kat we are ok now he has more of an understanding about things now. We just have alot going on and i think its starting to get to us he works 7 days a week and i work 5 but work over 40 hours a week then we come home and work on the our house so i kinda understand where he is coming from and i feel bad for over reacting like i did :-( Is watery white cm a good thing?


----------



## amberdawn723

Brooke- Sorry your DH is upset by all the planned lovemaking. I know that can be tough. My DH doesn't like scheduled anything let alone sex. I haven't pushed enough to really make an actual schedule for us to follow, but I think conceiving a baby is going to take longer than necessary because of I haven't...but in order for some dreams to come true we have to reach out and make them happen...our hubbies just need to realize that. Sending Hugs your way!:hugs:

Juniper- I know what you mean! Having privacy with a toddler and the occasional parent or in-law around is nearly impossible! Especially since we cosleep.....seriously, cosleeping is the ultimate method of birth-control....

Pelle- I watched that not too long ago on TV too. It was pretty interesting. I was SO like that at that age. I wanted a baby as soon as DH and I were dating in high school.....stupid, but true. Teenagers think they know everything and can do it all, but honestly there's a lot more growing and learning left to do in early adulthood. Even at 20 when I had my DD I wasn't quite ready....now at 23, I think I'm more prepared for a child than ever, certainly more so than I was at 16.


----------



## BWilliams

Oh my husband hates the icky stuff too lol. But me and my husband are completly different i have a high sex drive and dh does not. So its hard to get him on a schedule. What is conceive plus is it like preseed?


----------



## Juniper

hey amber, we are the same age :) i just figured that i was the youngest on here... seems like most women wait to ttc...

we were finally able to squeeze in some time this evening... now if we can just keep it up. it feels like everything is so demanding lately... :(


----------



## Juniper

brooke - yeah it is the other lube, like preseed, that doesn't kill sperm.


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Cool that we're the same age! How is moving going? Completely settled in or still in the process? Also, how's your hand doing?


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies,I would LOVE to join! I am 8dpo well will be 9dp in 5 minutes LOL and have been TTC for 3+ years
BFP FOR US ALL 
STICKY BABYDUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## daisy74

SteffyRae said:


> Pelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> It's officially my wedding anniversary...so I think we're going to go celebrate! ;)
> 
> Good luck ladies. Talk to you later!
> 
> *JRC*, happy anniversary! are you off to a dinner or dance? :flower:
> 
> *Steffy*, you really give so much hope for us. I am very thankful you came and joined us after the damn witch made a war against us. May I ask what CD or DPO did you get your first BFP? I read all these BFP announcements testing on DPO8-9-10 and I lost hope that you can be preggo if you have a BFP only later. Congratulations again, dear!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> *Juniper*, excellent plans for April! My husband thinks the same, he always tell me, don't pay attention to O-day and temps and opks, just sex and sex and sex, but I think we girls cannot take it this easy :winkwink: At least not me:D
> 
> *Stace*, don't worry, my dear, everything will be perfect, you will see, you will have a nice big eggie!!!!!!! or two for twins
> 
> It is great all of you are having great plans for April! I plan to buy PreSeed, do you think it is useful?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm honestly not sure it was a week after my missed period i believe it was 14 DPO.Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!!! If I get my BFP this month I would be due on xmas.I so hope we get it and am thrilled for you!!!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome daisy74!:hi:


----------



## BWilliams

How old do I look?


----------



## Juniper

Welcome Daisy! what is your plan of attack this month?

Amber - things are going slow. it is so frustrating trying to do all this with one hand. i am still working on getting the old place cleaned up. i am so glad that we don't have to turn the keys in until the 18th. the hand is doing ok. i had an x-ray last week and got a modified cast so the i can use my thumb and pointer finger now! :haha: the dr says it is in perfect alignment, but that it is healing slow. it doesn't hut now unless i try to use the hand a lot...


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Daisy Welcome!!! I already use Preseed and I love it but im willing to try anything!


----------



## Juniper

brooke. did i offend you? i am sorry if i did.. i thought you look about 25 or 26... how old are you?


----------



## amberdawn723

LOL Brooke! I think you look about 22, 23....my age! And very pretty might I add! :hugs:

Juniper- Glad you can use the two most useful fingers! :haha: Moving is a pain. We went through that process back in August of 2009. Took forever, but SO happy to be in our home now.


----------



## BWilliams

No you didn't offend me im only 21 lol since i got my hair cut short everyone think im older


----------



## Juniper

Daisy, that would be awesome to have a christmas baby! what a present eh? :) i got my fx'd for you


----------



## Juniper

lol.. i am glad brooke! people think that i look older too... and before dh grew a beard people thought that he was a teenager! i didn't really like study anybodies picture to guess their age. from what i have observed on here most women are at least 25, so i just assumed our group was the same... :shrug:


----------



## BWilliams

lol thats funny cause before my husband grew a beard and stuff he looked like a child he has such a baby face


----------



## Jolene

OK so now I feel really old!!! I'm 30 but still feel like I'm 22, so let's just go with 22.

Brooke, I had the same thing with my DH and we also ended up fighting because I thought he didn't want this baby as badly as I do. So for a few months I laid off a bit and seduced him on the right nights, lol and found him asking me which nights we should BD last cycle coz he doesn't want us to miss out again. What a turn on that was :haha:


----------



## gailybaby

just a quick update ladies! 15dpo and BFn this morning but no :witch: so who knows the the hell is going on! still hoping!


----------



## amberdawn723

gailybaby- Ohhh, FX for you! :happydance:

I had my pap smear this morning. My new gynecologist was much more patient friendly than my old one. She said everything looked normal and that I'd get my results in 2 weeks.....not sure why such a looooong wait. But I'm hopeful that all is normal. 
Today is cd 8, had some ewcm yesterday which I found really odd.:shrug: My temps have been crazy lately as I've been going to bed super late and sleeping through the my alarm. I plan on changing the alarm tone so maybe a different sound will actually wake me up to temp......

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Juniper

Gaily - fx'ed for you! come on lady, we need another bfp! :hugs:

:dust:

amber - your temps really do look ok. i have had months where i couldn't imagine what my chart was going to look like and it all makes since after your temp raise.


----------



## BWilliams

Jolene I know how you feel I sometimes wonder if he really wants a baby...but we wtt for 3 years and he said he wanted one before he was 25 but we still had things we needed to get done and now he is almost 26 so its time lol!!!


----------



## jrc10

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! 

Welcome Daisy!

I am 25/26 in August...so I guess I'm at the average age. haha. My hubby is 23 though. I'm a bit of a cougar I guess. lol. J/K. How old is everyone in our group? I would love to get to know more about you all. :)

gailybaby - good luck! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm expecting AF on Wednesday...not even a hint of AF symptoms...We tried really hard this month, so here's hoping!


----------



## Juniper

good luck jrc! fx'd that the witch stays away!

i have had a horrible headache all day :( so, i am pretty sure that i have ovulated. i think that it happened somewhere between the 9th and 11th. i am really hoping that it was the 11th because that was the only day that we bded :( i am sure that there is not hope this cycle, so i just want it to be over with so that i can start over.


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey lovelies. I tried going on yesterday but for some reason it said the page was down or something?! Anyways, I'm just checking in to see how everyone is. 

My Saturday ultrasound showed that my eggs were still too small (CD15). They're having me come in on Wednesday (CD19) for a final time to see if they grew anymore in hopes that maybe I will ovulate late in my cycle. If not, then the Clomid was a fail and we'll have to discuss further options.

It's been a crappy past week so I'm sorry I haven't been around. Other than getting upset about this stuff, I've been having a lot of financial issues and so I've just been down in the dumps. 

I do hope everyone here is doing well, though. <3


----------



## Jolene

All the best for Wednesday Stace :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon, this TTC story is no fun. 

Jenn, they say all it takes is once. With my son all it took was once. Perhaps that's what we should be doing. I think all the BD'ing is overloading the poor eggy with all that :spermy: so she just shuts down, lol. If it works for you I'll try it next month, lol.

All the best Gailybaby and jrc. I hope the :witch: stays away for you!


----------



## Kat_F

How exciting jrc and gailybaby I hope you guys get good results!

Well my digital OPK's came today yay! So now its watching for the smiley face :)

Stace fx'd for you sweet xoxox there will be options and we are broke as broke too so I hear you!

Jolene your chart looks good :)

Juniper all the best for this cycle hope you caught the eggy xoxox

I'm not due to O for another five days yet.. we shall seeeeee.....


----------



## NGRidley

Finally I am on!!!! site doesnt let me get on with Google Chrome :(

:hugs: stace....hopefully they figure out something for you!!

I had a doctors appointment yesterday because if my bleeding and clotting after sex. Doctor is unsure but is sending me for an ultrasound to test for PCOS. I have to wait 2 weeks for the appointment (hopefully I am not on AF then). Some people have looked at my charts and thought maybe I had it based on my lack of O or when I do the rise is very small....so we will see.


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Do you always get headaches when you ovulate? Not that mine has anything to do with TTC or ovulation, but I have had headaches frequently since I was a child....at least 2 to 3 times (or more!) a week (just check out my charts!!). I remember getting them as early as 9 or 10 years old. I've had them for so long and it's typical for me so much so that my mom and DH are both well aware of it. I've never seen a doctor about it but I sure do wonder why I get them so often. Usually Excedrin Migraine pills do the trick until a few days pass and another one comes on....I miss the Excedrin Meltaways they were making for a while. They worked the best for me, but took them off the market for some reason. Anyways, I hope your headache is going away and that the spermies found your eggie!:thumbup:

Stace- FX for Wednesday!

Kat- Yay for OPKs!! I think everyone is due to O way before me this cycle. I still have at least 2 weeks to wait. 

NGRidley- Glad your doctor is looking into that. Doesn't sound too good, but hopefully he can find the problem and get it fixed for you. FX!


----------



## Juniper

jolene - thanks, i would be amazing! lol. dh is on his 4 days off now and i am going to try to get him to bd just in case i didn't ov yet. all i have to go on the month is cm/cp, so i am not exactly sure that it happened.

Stace - that is great that they are giving you another scan. i've got my fx'd for you! dh and i are not exactly rich and i know how it feels to be tight on money. it has been especially frustrating for me while ttc. we cannot afford the $400 a month for me to get private health insurance. i have enrolled in an assistance program through the state, but now we have to wait for them to get everything in order. i know that waiting for treatments probably sounds unbearable right now, but we ladies can do things that we never thought possible. i will be here for you if you need me. hang in there hun.

Amber - i usually don't get headaches when i ov. i get tension headaches and migraines. they have been happening more frequently lately. probably once every 3 weeks or so. i am feeling better today. i would suggest that you get checked for your headaches, that is really frequent!.

ngridley - good luck with your scan. i have my fx'd that they find out whats going!


----------



## BWilliams

Amberdawn thats crazy cause i get headaches often to ever since i could remember but i have never been to a doctor either... idk what it could be from ???


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Amberdawn thats crazy cause i get headaches often to ever since i could remember but i have never been to a doctor either... idk what it could be from ???

there are lots of things that can cause headaches.. it can be anything from caffeine withdrawal or an infected tooth to a brain tumor or malaria. i really don't think that there is any way to guess. i have been told that my migraines are from my vision problems. the tension headaches are caused by a neck injury i got years ago..


----------



## amberdawn723

Interesting.....I'm not really sure what cause mine except maybe stress. I don't deal well with stress and I also suffer from social anxiety. Perhaps that lends a role in my headaches. I probably should see a doctor, but I'm the world's worst procrastinator and probably never will unless it gets worse or even more frequent. They aren't bad enough to interfere with daily life...that would be a migraine and those don't happen very often for me.


----------



## gailybaby

so an update ladies! 

STILL no :witch: I can scarcely beleive it and I have been so controlled have no tested since 15 dpo! its only been two! LOL! 

Hoping to see that pretty little :bfp: I plan to test on friday morning if a no show still. feels very weird cycles have been 28 days exactly since the m/c in january... anly thing we did different this cycle! I didnt obsess over it! we were moving the new business and Dh asked me not to think about it! so i tried super hard! I pray so hard that it has worked out! 

to everyone I havent read all the posts but thank you so much for the well wishes! 

and off course, eveyr one waiting stay positive dont give up and SSBD!


----------



## Juniper

fx'd for you gaily!!!!

:dust:


----------



## jrc10

No AF today and a BFN for me...

I'm planning to wait a few days until I test again. Maybe Saturday?

How is everyone else?


----------



## NGRidley

:fairydust: good luck gaily!! :)

jrc: saturday sounds good to me :) want to give your body time to build up some HCG 

update for me.....last night out of no where I just started bleeding, well more like passing clots again. Put in a tampon but there was pretty much nothing on it....and no blood or spotting today. 

I cant wait till I get an answer for this because it sucks.


----------



## jrc10

NGRidley - thank you and good luck to you. I hope your news is good. :hugs:


----------



## gailybaby

thanks so much! 

well still no show! Really starting to get excited now! Cervix is gone! cant reach it, even if i strain! so no idea what its doing. can say that I feel like i have wet myself at the moment, such and abundant amount of CM! it is kinda snot like! I know gross... creamy mixed wiht stretchy and yellow! argh talk about gross! 

Testing tomorrow ladies... when i got my BFP in Decmber i tested at CD 32 well today is CD33 and I am going to test tomorrow as last i tested at CD28 and it was :bfn: 

So fx'd for everyone waiting everyone trying! get your grove on! :) and well you will hear form me tomorrow morning whichever way it goes!


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Gailybaby!

I'm waiting to O.... but no ferning yet so maybe it will be a later O for me this month!


----------



## Jolene

Hi ladies,

All the best to gail and jrc. I really hope you get your bfp's!

I just got back from a family function where I found out my 16yr old niece had an abortion. I feel sick just thinking about it :( It's being kept a secret so I can't tell anyone, at least I can let it out here. And then my SIL's MIL said out loud in front of a room full of people to one of the little one's there that this aunty (referring to me) has a baby in her tummy (they forgot to mention to her that the last pregnancy also ended in a miscarriage). Talk about awkward! I should've just stayed home this evening. It was all too much. 

I need some chocolate therapy!


----------



## Kat_F

Jolene said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> All the best to gail and jrc. I really hope you get your bfp's!
> 
> I just got back from a family function where I found out my 16yr old niece had an abortion. I feel sick just thinking about it :( It's being kept a secret so I can't tell anyone, at least I can let it out here. And then my SIL's MIL said out loud in front of a room full of people to one of the little one's there that this aunty (referring to me) has a baby in her tummy (they forgot to mention to her that the last pregnancy also ended in a miscarriage). Talk about awkward! I should've just stayed home this evening. It was all too much.
> 
> I need some chocolate therapy!

:hugs: far out.. what an awkward thing to happen xoxox


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Jolene about your awkward family moments. Hugs to you!:hugs:

FX for all the girls waiting to test!

I have been having ewcm off and on for the last few days....really odd but I guess it's good that I'm producing it so frequently. Took an opk out of curiosity today and it was definitely neg. Still more waiting to do.....Well, I'm off to my night class. Catch up with everyone tomorrow! :dust: to all of you!


----------



## HunnieBee83

I'd like to join if it's Ok. Whats the banner link??? :dust: to all U lovely ladies!


----------



## Jolene

Welcome HunnieBee :hi:

The link is https://mbmfiles.com/Mar2010/100323-0l00U6JXsh7T.gif[/IMG ] just leave out the space before the last bracket.

Amber, at least you know the environment is good there for those little spermies when the time comes (as long as it sticks around, lol) I had really stretchy (wouldn't break - sorry if TMI) cm but it was white not clear. What do I chart that as?


----------



## gailybaby

Ladies!!!! it has finally happeend! 

:bfp: 

i can scarcely still beleive it! but it was there two little lines! 

SSBD to you all and GOOD luck!


----------



## Pelle

:lolly:


gailybaby said:


> Ladies!!!! it has finally happeend!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> i can scarcely still beleive it! but it was there two little lines!
> 
> SSBD to you all and GOOD luck!


Wow. *Gaily*, that is so awesome! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss: 

Welcome to our new members! *Hunnie*, all our new members got their BFP immediately, so you have very good chances in this team! :hugs:

I am sorry for being absent recently, but I am very busy in the middle of settling a family home four ourselves, so this month is a not trying, not protecting month, we are just simply too tired to bd, we are very far of the shedule of the sperm meets egg plan  I don't even now what cyle day I am - ok, now I see on my ticker 

*Jolene*, I am sorry for the incident:( you deserve the best of choclates on earth!!!


----------



## Jolene

Wow Gaily that's awesome news!!!!! Congrats and wishing a happy and healthy 9 months :yipee: Sending lotsa sticky :dust: for your little bean :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Oops double post :haha:


----------



## gailybaby

THANK YOU!!!!!!! 

You will all get your :bfp: God is almighty and he will bless each and everyone of you lovely ladies soon!!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

TGIF!!!!! Gaily Congrats on your little bean  So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats Gaily!!!! 

Jolene- I would record that as ewcm even if it's white. I usually ignore color as it doesn't seem to be the determining factor of if it's fertile or not....I look for the consistency of it and abundance, and how slippery/slick or creamy or sticky it feels. 

Pelle- We aren't exactly in the same boat...but I feel like we are still ntnp too since we hardly ever get any bding in. Seems like life is always in the way. The only thing that has really changed is that I'm charting temps and cm and taking a prenatal vitamin. Nothing else seems to be any different, so I don't know if we'll conceive any time soon with our lack of bding.


----------



## xSTACEx

CONGRATS, GAILY!!! Hopefully you'll spread the luck!

Sorry my dear ladies, I know it's been awhile since I posted, but my internet connection has been giving me trouble lately. Here is my update. :)

Well, I went to the fertility dr 3 times this week! The first day I felt it wasn't good news and was super bummed. They still said my eggs were too small. The second time they said there was some growth, but not enough (they look for 19mm-20mm as good eggs for pregnancy). So they said they didn't think Clomid will work for me and said the next step would be injectibles ($800-$100 A MONTH!!!). But to be sure, they wanted to see me again today just in case they grew anymore (even though this is late in my cycle - CD 21).

Guess what?? I have 2 great eggs! One is 21mm and another is 22mm! My dr said he was so shocked, but that my eggs just needed a little more time! He said my uterus lining is nice and thick..He called it "textbook perfect". They took bloodwork for hormones and sent me on my way with a cup for an IUI to be done on Monday.

Soooooooooo they just called me with the bloodwork and said I didn't even have to take the trigger shot (Ovidrel). She said my LH is super high and I'm actually in the process of ovulating on my own! I AM SO SHOCKED! So now I am going on Sunday morning for the IUI. I cannot believe it.

I know this isn't a sure thing for a bfp this month, but I am just so surprised that my eggies grew w/the Clomid and I'm actually going to ovulate on my own. So please, say a prayer or think of me on Sunday morning! Of course we want the bean to stick!

How is everyone else doing?? Hope all are well. :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Hey Chicken, that's GR8 news! You've just escalated to the top of my prayer list. That is such exciting news babe. :happydance:


----------



## amberdawn723

Awesome news Stace!!!! My FX are crossed for you on Sunday. Sticky bean, sticky bean, sticky bean!:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

Gaily - CONGRATULATIONS! 

Ladies, we're up to two BFP's! If we average about one of us per month...that sounds good enough to me! Even if I'm last. :)

Stace - I'm so excited for you. Good luck to you!

My update is that I may test again in the morning...but I'm not sure if I should. I'm not sure if I ovulated this time or not...AF still isn't here. I don't know how long to let things go thinking that it's just coming off of birth control...does anyone have any advice? December was the last month I took any. I had AF in Jan. and Feb. and that's it.


----------



## jrc10

Jolene said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> All the best to gail and jrc. I really hope you get your bfp's!
> 
> I just got back from a family function where I found out my 16yr old niece had an abortion. I feel sick just thinking about it :( It's being kept a secret so I can't tell anyone, at least I can let it out here. And then my SIL's MIL said out loud in front of a room full of people to one of the little one's there that this aunty (referring to me) has a baby in her tummy (they forgot to mention to her that the last pregnancy also ended in a miscarriage). Talk about awkward! I should've just stayed home this evening. It was all too much.
> 
> I need some chocolate therapy!

Oh my goodness. I am so sorry that happened to you! Keep your head up. Everything will work as it should. :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

wow ladies! what a great day!

congrats gaily!!! i will be praying for a sticky bean for you! :happydust:

Stace - that is wonderful! i have a feeling about this one.... i will be praying for you and that eggy!

Pelle - we are exactly in the same boat. i moved this month too and we are supposed to be taking a break. i have been checking my cm, but i am sure that i have no chance either. :( 

very sticky :dust: to everyone!


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks, ladies! You all are so supportive and sweet. So sorry I haven't been around in awhile. :( I hate Verizon! haha

I'm trying to research the statistics on IUIs and how much more likely you're to get pregnant with that and babydancing instead of just babydancing alone. If anyone knows any site with good info, please let me know!


----------



## Kat_F

Morning ladies!

Ooooohhhhhh Stace!!!! how exciting! I'm so glad to hear your eggies are ready :) Looks like the chlomid worked after all and your body sorted itself out. I'm so proud of you for putting up with all the testing and good luck for a sticky bean :) 

Congrats Gailybaby xoxox you must let us know all your symptoms and signs and how you are going... another BFP how wonderful.

Well I'm waiting to O and not sure about my CM its so much thicker this month since I've been taking EPO but not really EWCM just yet still cloudy and tacky... When it gets too sticky I take some cough medicine (expectorant) to try and thin it out... very hit and miss though... I wish it would just be textbook normal so I didn't worry....

And I haven't had any ferning yet so might O later this month... we are going out today so I'll have to pack the digital OPK in my bag and not drink too much until 2pm. If i get the smiley we might have to leave early haha!!! 

My beautiful DH today came home with breakfast for me and it was a nice fresh coffee with a hash brown... oh man... i only had a few sips of the coffee coz I've given it up this month and switched to green tea. He is so sweet and I love coffee but I had to tip it down the sink.. ahhh...


----------



## Juniper

xSTACEx said:


> Thanks, ladies! You all are so supportive and sweet. So sorry I haven't been around in awhile. :( I hate Verizon! haha
> 
> I'm trying to research the statistics on IUIs and how much more likely you're to get pregnant with that and babydancing instead of just babydancing alone. If anyone knows any site with good info, please let me know!

Stace - it is my understanding that the chances of conceiving on clomid with iui is about the same as with intercourse (about 20-25% per cycle) that is only true if you have perfectly fertile cm. both pcos and clomid are known to negatively effect cm, so i would think that your chances of conceiving with iui is going to higher than with bding. i read in a few places that bding after iui will only increase your chances of conception. if i were you i would bd for a few days after the iui using pre-seed or conceive plus. good luck sweetie!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pelle

*Stace*, my dear, I am superduper happy for you!!!!!!!! Two perfect big eggies!!!! I think IUI highly increases the chances of pregnancy, think it over, all the spermies enter your uterus while with an intercourse the vast majority of them flows out without entering the uterus. So: you will have 5 times more soldiers to the twin eggies, that's wonderful, I am so excited and hoping for your BFP very-very much!!! 

So *Kat*, did you have to leave early? ;-) 

*Juniper, Amber*, I know what you feel. One day I am easy and think oh, many got pregnant with 1-2 bd, the other day I feel a bit frustrated that I vaste a month and extend my TTC not giving the best "support" for nature to get a BFP.


----------



## Juniper

well i guess i am in to my 1ww now. today is 8 dpo. i am not sure what to expect from my luteal phase. last cycle it was 12 days, the one before that it was 14 days and the 3 before that were 9 days. i didn't take any b6 this month so who knows what is going to happen :shrug: i guess all i can say is that if :witch: hasn't come by next saturday, then i know that something is up. so far i have no symptoms for either witch or pg except tender breasts. guess i just have to wait


----------



## jrc10

BFN for me this morning. No AF either... I'm going to wait at least a week to test again.. I don't want to waste money on tests if it's just my body getting back to normal. 

:(

I hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks so much ladies for all your support and info! I truly appreciate it! The IUI is happening in 6 hours.. I can't sleep I'm so nervous! I'm kinda worried though cuz I had some OV pains Thursday and then a lot more on Friday (day of my last appt). I'm worried if I ovulated on Friday... I'm hoping I did later on Saturday. I guess I can find out at the dr's if they do an ultrasound before hand. I'm worried that I'll miss my chance, but I try to tell myself they know what they're doing and that they woulda scheduled me to come in earlier if they thought I was going to O sooner.

I'm driving myself nuts.

jrc, I'm sorry for your BFN. My fingers are Xed for you next time or to get a bfp next week when you test again! Kat, hope you got to leave early. ;) Juniper, I'm wishing for you! I hope the tender breasts are a good sign! How are you, Pelle, Jolene, and Amber?


----------



## Juniper

stace - good luck with the iui! i got everything crossed that this is your month! don't psych yourself out. you are right, your dr does this all the time and he would know when to schedule it. if you are really worried about it i would mention it to the dr and see what he says.

yeah, the problem is that the tender beasts could be a symptom for either. i had it last cycle and no bfp... 

jrc - i am sorry about the bfn. hopefully that bfp is on its way


----------



## Juniper

gailybaby, your front page news! ;) congrats again


----------



## Jolene

Stace, I'm praying that this works out for you!!!! Can't wait to hear about your BFP.

Kat, any ferning happening yet?

Jenn, wish I was in the 1ww with you, lol. FX hun!

Jrc, sorry about your BFN. Looks like your body is just making itself ready for when it finally gets to hold and nourish your little bundle.

Well tomorrow is CD12 so I have my follicle scan :) Hopefully all is well and then we can get on with :sex: and I can get my :bfp:


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace- I hope your IUI went well! FX!!!:happydance:

JRC- Sorry about your bfn. I think it's probably your body gettin back to normal after bc.:hugs:

Kat- Did you get a smiley?

Juniper- When are you testing? FX!

Jolene- I hope your scan goes well and that your follicles are nice and big! :thumbup:

Pelle- How are you doing this cycle?

Well gals, I am utterly confused by my cm. It has been creamy for the last week along with stretchiness that I've been marking as ewcm even though it's not as abundant and stretchy as last cycle.:shrug: I guess I'm still waiting for my good ewcm I just wish there was a way to distinguish ewcm from this stretchy creamy cm on my chart. Anyways, I took another opk today since my temp shot up super high (took it a couple hours late, sleep through the alarm) but it's negative. I'm fairly certain the high temp was a fluke. More waiting to be done I suppose.....10 days til O according to last cycle.


----------



## BWilliams

Goodmorning Ladies! Jrc im sorry about your bfn :-( Stacie i hope every thing goes well with your IUI im so excited for you  I hope everyone else is doing good and your eggs are nice and big and ready for those spermies ;-)


----------



## jrc10

I've perked up a little since I bought some vitamins! The hubby and I have decided that we will both take them...it couldn't hurt, right? He's being so wonderful and supportive. I've decided to keep a positive attitude, and we'll see what happens! Sorry about being bummed earlier. 

Did anyone watch Tyra this week? They did an infertility show. This is what I learned:

For men: fruit is good! EAT LOTS OF FRUIT! Cell phones in standby are bad. There is a study that shows that men who keep their cell phones in their pockets on standby have 1/3 LESS sperm than men who don't. AND we all know about the 'heat' factor with sperm, but I didn't realize that laptops on the lap contribute to that. 

For us: the foods that are good for us are: pancakes, turkey burgers, and pasta with salmon. Cheesecake with chocolate in it was good, too. (YAY, right?!) They did a meals portion of the show. Muffins and BLT's are not good for us. :( I love muffins and BLT's. 

Good luck this week ladies! Babydust to all.


----------



## Jolene

Pancakes, cheesecake and chocolate. That sounds like my ideal diet. Thank you Tyra, lol.

Chicken, how did it go? I can't wait to find out it was successful and you're getting your little bean :baby:

Amber I hope you Ov soon so we can start our 2ww...


----------



## Juniper

hello lovely ladies,

i am glad that everyone sounds upbeat today. i woke up this morning sure that i was going to find af had come for a visit. today is 9 dpo and before i started taking vitamins i had a solid 9 day lp. no witch, and no sign of her either :shrug: the longest lp i have had was 14 days, so i figure it would be safe to test if i haven't gotten the witch at 15dpo. does that sound fair? that would be on the 24th (next saturday).

sorry jolene, i wish you were in the 1ww with me too. we just can't seem to stay lined up.


----------



## jrc10

Good luck Juniper! Keep us posted.

Fingers crossed. :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- That sounds reasonable. FX for a BFP!

Jolene- I agree, I hope we both O very soon! Would be nice to be on the same schedule as everyone. But I'm staying positive and praying for my BFP.


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies

No smiley face for me yet but I have some ferning yesterday and on Saturday so it will be O day any time now either today or tomorrow. I have no idea about CM either. I dunno if its EWCM / Spermies / Arousal fluid or what going on. So I'm not even going to mark it on my chart today!!

We BD this morning but I stuffed it up totally coz you really should lie still for half hour after BD to give the spermies a chance to find their way in... So after about 20 mins i thought I'll put a softcup in because I had to get up and go to work... but last month the softcups gave me thrush so then I took it out again half an hour later and caught all the spermies with it.... ahhhh.... Might have to go home early today if the smiley face shows up.


----------



## Juniper

hi ladies, this is not ttc related, but i had a really rough evening :( i had one of those parent moments where you had to do something that hurt like hell, but you had to do it because you knew it was the best thing. i am still kinda shaken and i am having a hard time calming down for bed.. 

kat - did you get your smiley? best of luck catching the eggy!


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, I know how you feel but don't worry they will love you even more tomorrow. Kids are bright and they figure out you're just doing what's best for them. Don't beat yourself up about it. I'm sure you're a great mom. 

Kat, my doc says 15 minutest is sufficient after :sex: whatever leaked out after 20 minutes was probably just surplus semen. 

My son sprained his ankle at church yesterday and is doing school in bed, poor thing :nope:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF04781.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gailybaby

Hye Ladies! 

Well some news, cause I promsied I would share it all! i knew i pg from the Cm that I got for the last week of the tww... it was Egg white and so much of it my panties where yellow and wet everyday ( TMI I'm sorry ) as of friday my ( . ) ( . ) have started to hurt and they feel heavy and extra full. besides that I dont have signs, cramps ehre and htere but super low in myback or low in the front. and off course my favourtie NOT, my pants dont fit. Cant tie them im so bloated! 

I dont have what dpo symtoms were as I was tryingt o not think ttc this month. 

Update, did HCg on friday last week it was 121, not sure if thats good or not but not worrying about it. jsut focusing on that vision of holding my little girl or boy in my arms in 9 months! i cant wait! 

as always SSBD!!!! you will all get a :bfp: and I cant wiat to see who is next! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls all day I have been getting this dull pain in my right ovary...more like O pains not really period cramps but O should have already passed. And im kinda sick today sore throat runny, nose, and my ear is killing me. Latley my cm has been pretty watery. Is any of this a good thing lol?


----------



## Juniper

jolene - thanks, things are better today... i am sorry your son got hurt :( i hope he heals soon!

brooke - hmm.. i am not sure about the pain. the cold symptoms and the cm could be good signs though. i got my fingers crossed for you! when do you think you are going to test?

my mil and i talked this morning and she told me that she doesn't just want me to get pg because she wants a grandbaby, but because she wants it for us. she said that she wants to be with me and be excited for us during the whole process. i was really touched.


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- I hope you get your smiley soon!:thumbup:

Juniper- Sorry you had a rough day yesterday. Parenting can be a roller coaster just like ttc actually. My DD has been driving me nuts lately..:wacko:..spilling drinks left and right and refusing to go #2 in the potty. Sigh........but they are worth it all in the end. I'm sure all of us will be (or are already) great moms! I'm glad your MIL is supporting your decision to have a baby. My MIL really wanted another grandbaby before she passed away in December. When/If we have another girl we're going to name her in honor of her (at least the middle name). 

Jolene- Hope your little guy gets better! Sprained ankles are no fun!

Brooke- Your cm sounds good as well as the Ovary pains! FX!

My update: My CM is definitely getting egg-whitish! And my cp is high and open..not quite as soft as I think it can be. Opk today was negative again. I thought I would wait to start using opks this cycle, but I just find myself worrying that I might miss my O since I only have charted one cycle so far and I'm not sure how regular I am:shrug:. 
I'm such a worrier......:dohh:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies! So I had the IUI yesterday and he said it went really, really well! Dr said DH had lots of really good swimmers (didn't give me the exact #s, though). Laid there for 15 minutes and then laid in the car for the half hour ride home to be safe. haha

We didn't BD last night or this morning, though, so I'm a little bummed. I hope it doesn't ruin our chances. We did, however, BD April 13, 15, 16 (IUI on 18th) so I hope that's good enough. I'll see if I can get DH to :sex: tonight, but I don't know if it'll be too late or not.

Also, I told my dr that I think I felt OV pains Thursday and Friday and was concerned that I already ovulated and that the procedure was too late. He still insisted that he felt that it was perfect timing. He said OV pains aren't a good indicator of when you'll be ovulating since it could be happening then or a day or so later. I really kinda hope both follies released because it'll be more of a chance to work.

So I'm officially in the 2ww. Just debating on if BDing tonight will make sense or not (opinions welcome). And I will start the progesterone suppositories on Wednesday. *fingers crossed* I am so nervous about it working or not working, but trying to stay positive! Man, it's difficult!


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace- I would definitely bd tonight just in case there is still a chance. Better to take all the chances you have then not! FX for you!!! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## xSTACEx

Amber, I agree. I am pretty much going to beg DH if I have to so we can BD tonight. And May 1st would be the end of 2ww. Dr said to call if I get a period before then. It's going to be a long 2 weeks. lol Doing this makes my cycle extra longer by about a week (since my eggs took a week longer to grow to the right size). Hopefully it'll be worth it!


----------



## Juniper

yay stace! i am so glad the the procedure went well, and hoping it went REALLY well ;) i think that bding is a good idea if you are up to it. "one last time for good measure" i have my fx'd for you!!!

Amber - great progress! you should start bding soon. get those spermies queued up :haha: p.s. i am sorry about the passing of your mil. we are going to use my grandma's name as a middle name if we ever have a girl. She passed away 2 years ago last week.

i know that cp is not a great indication, but it is lowering and softening and i have a feeling that i am going to get af...


----------



## xSTACEx

Amber, my deepest sympathies as well. You're in my prayers.

Juniper, I really hope the :witch: stays away for you!!! I too, plan to use my grandmom's name as my daughter's middle name if I ever have one. 

Jolene, hope your son feels better asap!

Brooke, your symptoms sound very hopeful!

BDing will def have to happen tonight just in case... I just checked my CM and there was a TON of white, creamy kind. Like, I haven't had that much that I've ever seen before. Don't know what that's about! :shrug:


----------



## Juniper

ok, so now i want to know the names! :) mine is Ruth. the name we have picked out for our first girl is Sophia Lorelei Ruth. Dh said that he would only agree to Sophia if he can call her sofa, so we will see if that happens :haha:


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all

I have been reading your posts and BWilliams your symptoms sound great!

Juniper FX for AF to stay away

Jolene sorry to hear about your son xoxox

Stace you go girl you are lined up for the BFP for sure next month!

I am still waiting for the smiley... turned down DH this morning for BD.. am I crazy? Keep thinking need to get as close to O as possible and no smiley yet so every two days is plenty... It's either today or tomorrow... Late O this month sheesh...


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls I really hope something good comes out of this  Another thing today my right side feels like someone sucker punched me it is so sore


----------



## BWilliams

Ok so i just tested on an opk and it is very close to being a positive and i took a pregnancy and it was neg im so confused on what to do af is only a couple days a way why is the o just now coming should i bd?


----------



## Juniper

Yes, go bd brooke! late ovs are known to happen. did you get a +opk earlier the cycle? keep testing with the opks and bd.


----------



## jrc10

Wow! Such great sounding posts for today. I don't have anything new, but I'm super excited for you ladies. Good luck!


----------



## Pelle

hello, 

*Bwilliams*, in my last cycle I had a late O, too (around CD23-24) and for this reason my AF came late. I wouldn't think twice to bd, dear, go for it)) It is always better to O late than having a long cycle without ovulation and a chance to get pg. :hugs: 

*Stace*, my opinion is that your fertility window in this cycle is over and you can have sex for pure fun now on) With the fantastic timing of bd-ing + the IUI you gave the highest chance to a possible pregnancy that you can do on Earth, I am sure. 

*Amber*, I am sorry for your MIL...:( 

*Jolene*, how is your son doing? Can you stay at home with him?


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies,

I went to the docs yesterday and he said all looks good for this cycle. My lining is nice and thick and my I had a 20mm follicle. He says I'll def Ov by CD14 which is tomorrow so BD we must! Although he said only this morning and Wed night due to the amount of DH's sperm. I had EWCM yesterday and am not sure wether to check today as we bd'd this morning????

Stace, I'm glad it went well hun.

Brooke, I'd also say you're probably Ov'ing late this month. Keep on with the OPK's and get in as much :sex: as possible.

All the best ladies :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Got the smiley today :) plenty of Bding going on... I'm tired lol....

See if my temps go up tomorrow xox


----------



## BWilliams

Ok so we bd last night and this morning when i went potty there was blood very light but it was still there im so confused


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- Great News!! I wouldn't check your cm today so you don't budge any spermies out. Better to leave them where they are.

Kat- Yay!! Hope you catch the egg!

Brooke- Was the blood like spotting? I would just monitor it and see if it increases through the day or tomorrow morning, then it might be AF. Sorry hun if it is.:hugs:

I've been having more ewcm and cp is still high and open. Waiting for it to get soft still. Going to use opks everyday now that I'm getting close to O'ing. Really need to start bd'ing too. DH has been working long shifts lately and we haven't had much time for anything together, let alone bd'ing. Hopefully we can work it in somehow.


----------



## BWilliams

I just it was spotting cause it stopped now and my cramps are pretty much gone. But my right side is still really sore im so confused :-(


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - i wonder if you have a cyst. maybe you should call the dr and ask... i am glad that it was only spotting. 

Jolene - great news! go catch that egg! :)

Kat - Same to you. Get that egg!

Amber - do you have someone who can take you little girl for the night? that might help you manage time a little better... good luck and don't give up. 

i am not feeling well at all today :sick: i took my kids to school and came home and went back to bed and slept until 1pm! i am dizzy, nauseous and feel like i have been beaten up. :( i know what you all are going to say, but i guess i am a pessimist. i keep thinking, "please don't be the flu!" i am going to go try to eat something i think...


----------



## Lucky.M

I would love to join - sounds a good group, and i may get to know some people on here


----------



## xSTACEx

Lucky, you're more than welcome to join!

Brooke, not sure about the spotting, but glad it's gone. I was also going to say that you might be Oing late in your cycle... I am actually due for AF in 2 days and just O'ed only a couple days ago. Some of us take longer than others to grow our eggies! Keep the faith!

Juniper, I hope you're feeling better soon. Drink lots of fluids and try to rest when you can!

Jolene, I am so happy for you, babe! 20mm follie! That's awesome. Now get to BDing. ;)

Amber, get to :sex:ing! haha Gotta get some :spermy:ies in there!

Kat, how are you, my love?

Pelle, we did BD one more time last night just to be safe, but you're probably right. I just hate that we skipped a day (Saturday) for the IUI Sunday. Really bugs me, but I guess it's worth it since the insemination gives a direct deposit. How are you feeling?


Today I am feeling pretty bloated, my head hurts and I feel nauseous. Still have creamy CM, but definitely not as abundant as yesterday. I started taking the progesterone suppositories as well so that it keeps :witch: away. I don't know what all this is about because I think it's a bit early for pg symptoms, don't you ladies? I just really hope it's not AF symptoms because that's supposed to come in 2 days. :/


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome LuckyM!:hi:

Juniper- Sorry you're feeling sick! Hope it's a good sign though. :hugs:

It really depends when I get my + opk, but when I do, hopefully my mom will be able to babysit overnight. It's really a guessing game though. She is a busy woman and can't always watch my DD. If she can't we'll still try to sneak off and bd while DD is sleeping.


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace- I'd say it's probably a bit early for preg symptoms. But you never know! How long is your LP?


----------



## xSTACEx

Amber, I honestly have no idea especially since this month my cycle is longer. Last month they had me end my cycle early with Provera. It's probably too early and just feeling crappy.


----------



## Kat_F

Welcome LuckyM!

Hello everyone :)

Stace everything sounds good my dear... the eggies were big.. you BD'd as well just to make sure I think you have done all that you can now its up to your body... Progesterone puts your temp up and can make you feel ill so that might be it? Also Progesterone causes creamy CM (after O) so that would be why so much creamy CM (I'm guessing).
Good luck lovey I hope this is it for us xoxoxoxox 

Juniper sorry you are not feeling well... I hope its just a quick sickness and not a full blown flu those are horrible.

BWilliams not sure about the spotting? Sometimes if we BD too much can cause a little bleeding especially if the BD is "vigorous" hehe... I wouldn't worry too much about it just watch maybe.. and hopefully it will go away.. I hope its not AF xox

AmberDawn catch that eggy its definetly O time by the sounds of your symptoms.

My temp went up today ( a little bit) so I think I O'd yesterday I'm hoping last night while I was sleeping after we BD. Woke up in the night with this strange feeling but probably just my imagination. I guess I'm now in the 2ww... I'll see how my opk goes today and if its negative I'll just assume yesterday or last night was the day... 
I'm so tired... phew.. working full time and doing two part time study courses while TTC is tiring me out!! And I O'd late this cycle. So the 2ww is going to be longer than ever haha!

Jolene what's happening with you do you think your eggy came yet?


----------



## jrc10

Kat - Good luck, deary! Maybe your feeling was a good one. ;)

Welcome to our group Lucky M! 

Juniper - Feel better soon! 

Good luck to everyone in the 2WW. I've decided to begin calling mine the 2 Month Wait...I'm probably not even going to test until I get some sign that my body is working again, so until then, I will be our head cheerleader for the group...this could get scary..haha.


----------



## daisy74

*Hello ladies,I would LOVE to be FAT and pregnant,May I join please?
Hugs and babydust!!! *


----------



## jrc10

Welcome daisy74! We would love to have you. :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome daisy!:hi:

Stace- Love your new pic! 

Kat- Your chart looks good for Oing yesterday. FX it was perfect timed bd'ing!:happydance:

JRC- I'm glad you will be cheering for all of us! We're cheering you on too!

I have nothing new to report. Negative opks thus far. Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## jrc10

Would it be a waste for me to use OPK's now? I feel like it would be, since I probably haven't started a true cycle, yet. What do you all think?

Good luck amberdawn! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls i really hope its something silly the spotting has stopped but my side is still sore. My opk was deff + yesterday so maybe it was just a huge egg (one big enough for twin boys i hope) :happydance: I hope all you other girls who are getting + opk catch that egg!!! Jrc have you seen a doctor?


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Thanks girls i really hope its something silly the spotting has stopped but my side is still sore. My opk was deff + yesterday so maybe it was just a huge egg (one big enough for twin boys i hope) :happydance: I hope all you other girls who are getting + opk catch that egg!!! Jrc have you seen a doctor?

I haven't seen a doctor since I stopped my BC. I think if I don't get AF by May, I will make an appointment. What do you think?


----------



## Juniper

Welcome Daisy and luckym. 

Thanks everyone. i am not feeling better yet.. Actually I guess it is getting worse. Chinese food was not a good idea :sick: 

Jrc - i would go to the dr and get provera if i were you.


----------



## Jolene

:hi: daisy and lucky!

FF says I Ov'd on CD11 which isn't impossible because I only had my follicle scan on CD12 and the eggy hadn't released yet. I'm expecting my temp to spike tomorrow as I should Ov today and then I'm hoping FF will change it. I really don't know if I can handle another 2ww :nope:

Fx for all. I can't wait for our next :bfp:


----------



## xSTACEx

Kat_F said:


> Stace everything sounds good my dear... the eggies were big.. you BD'd as well just to make sure I think you have done all that you can now its up to your body... Progesterone puts your temp up and can make you feel ill so that might be it? Also Progesterone causes creamy CM (after O) so that would be why so much creamy CM (I'm guessing).
> Good luck lovey I hope this is it for us xoxoxoxox


Thanks, darling! I really hope so. I am still paranoid about if I Oed in time of the IUI, but I guess I should have more faith in the dr. I don't know why, I also keep wondering what if I didn't O at all just because I'm used to not Oing. I guess if the eggs are big enough, you def O... Just so many things going through my mind.

As for the progesterone, I started it after I posted so it wasn't that. I actually have no CM right now, but just a little bit of watery CM if you wanna call it CM.

I hope you O'ed at the perfect time! Sounds like you guys BDed at the right times!! My fingers are crossed, lovely! xoxox


----------



## xSTACEx

amberdawn723 said:


> Stace- Love your new pic!

Thanks, sweetie! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Yeah they say CM dries up after O so sounds like you got it right on time Stace xoxox You're eggs were ready so I'm sure they came out especially since they were so big!

I got another +OPK today and the line was really really dark so me and DH came home early from work to BD lol.... Now just waiting to see if the eggy came yesterday or today but glad we covered all bases... phew...

Looks like tomorrow is the beginning of the 2ww for me!


----------



## Jolene

Ooh me too Kat. We'll start the dreaded 2ww together.

Stace, I was reading this https://www.ivf.com/ch14mb.html and it made me think of you (the only difference is you're gonna get your bfp this month) It was a fascinating read if you want to have a look.


----------



## Jolene

I'm stressing myself out. I checked my cm twice today and there isn't much and it's a bit stretchy (when I can get enough together) but it's been stretchier (if that's a word, lol) I'm 95% sure I'm Ov'ing today and we were told by the docman to bd tonight!!! It doesn't seem right :( Do I still have a chance? I didn't check my cm yesterday because we bd'd the morning but the day before it was defo stretchier!!!


----------



## Juniper

hi ladies

today is 12dpo for me and still no sight of af. i am 3 days from testing. i am still not feeling well, but i am now sure that i am not getting the flu. i am now wondering if it is a weird little virus, or ms.. still not sure about the ms because i only :sick: once, but i am super nauseous still. like i gag if i keep my mouth open to long. the other weird thing is that even though i am so nauseous, i am really hungry.?? have any of you heard of an instance of ms like this? i have been disappointment so many times, i really don't want to get my hopes up and get crushed again :(

Jolene - go take some cough syrup (expectorant). that might help...


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, Jolene, Stace, and Kat - I'm getting pretty excited for you! I feel like we could have another BFP soon!!!

Good luck. =)


----------



## amberdawn723

Woohoo, got some highly unusual spur of the moment daytime :sex:! That never happens! I can't even remember the last time we did that. Still no +opk but I'm sure it's coming. Tempted to test here in a minute. I really need to pee but don't know if I should waste a test on it or just wait til tomorrow afternoon............hmmmmmm:shrug:


----------



## amberdawn723

Okay I take that back! My last opk was almost positive. Took it at 5:50 pm just before going outside to play with my DD. I got sidetracked by weed-eating the lawn and doing other garden things (I finally have a flower garden now that we have our own home!). Didn't check it til just now...assumed it was negative since it wasn't blatantly positive within the first 20 seconds. It is definitely almost positive Can I get a woot woot?! I am in a gooooooood mood now. :dance:

Took another opk after that last post (since I really had to pee) and it IS positive! :happydance: Way more positive than last cycle's! Awesome!!! I'll be bd'ing the next few days without a doubt!:thumbup:

I hope we all get our BFPs this cycle! I'm really positive for all of us!:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Well i got my 3rd +ve OPK today!! I think i caught my LH surge right at the beginning, in the middle and at the end (over 3 days)... far out... off to BD tonight.. DH thinks its funny :) I'm exhausted!

I hope my neg smiley face comes tomorrow otherwise I'll worry that something is wrong :(

What do you guys think?


----------



## Juniper

Amber - i am so excited for you hun! sounds like you timed that bding perfectly. fx'd for you! 

:dust:

Kat - at this point lets take it as a good sign :) hopefully it means that you fave a nice big eggy working its way out! fx'd

i am so excited for everyone! i love times like these when there is news everyday and everyone is so excited :happydance:

well, as for me, i am on 13 dpo and still no af. i i woke up with this fullness and crampy feeling. i wonder if :witch: is coming. :(


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- Sounds good so far! Hopefully you'll get a nice temp rise in the am. FX'd!:thumbup:

Thanks Juniper! I love it too when we're all excited. I hope all of us girls are doing well and making some miracle bfps! I have my FX'd for you Juniper that af stays far far away. Do you plan on testing on a certain dpo?


----------



## xSTACEx

Aww, so excited for everyone! Sounds like we're sure for some bfps!!! Fingers are crossed. 

And thanks, Jolene, for the link. I am going to check it out now.


----------



## Kat_F

No temp rise this morning I hope i get a neg opk today (isnt that funny) My egg's starter motor must be faulty haha! Hope it means a really big egg... 

On a good note I had true EWCM yesterday before we BD :happydance: Means that the spermies might last longer so even if I do get another +OPK they should all still be in there waiting waiting... surely?

Hopefully today is the day lol... DH thinks I'm tricking him coz I want to BD all week.. v funny.. we have become very ummm efficient lately hahaha!

We are all so close! FX for you Juniper xoxox hope AF stays away


----------



## BWilliams

3dpo today!!! I really hope i have some luck this month cause i really really want that bfp but im scared that since i O'd really late and af is only a few days away that i have no chance :-( I really hope im wrong about that. Anyways I hope everyone is doing great and hopefully we ALL get our :bfp: this month!!!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay Kat!:happydance: I'm still getting positives too so we might be Oing together tonight! Guess we'll see in the morning. FX!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Brooke- when did you O? Typically everyone's luteal phase stays the same length every cycle. If you O'd later than normal, then your cycle might be longer too...which means you might need to wait to test until a sufficient dpo have passed...like 10+ days. FX for you!


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- Looks like you got your temp rise! FX girlie!


----------



## BWilliams

I O'd on cd19 and my cycle is only 29 days long im not going to test till my dpo is a little higher im just scared I have no chance cause i O'd so late :-(


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh nevermind af is coming more spotting :-(


----------



## Shey

Aww B Im sorry bout AF coming


----------



## xSTACEx

Aww, Brooke. I'm sorry. Is there no possible way it's implantation?


----------



## xSTACEx

So today (Thurs.) is 5 or 6 DPO (by my guesstimation, but 5 days since the IUI. Nothing much to report. 

Much bloating and for the past couple days a dull achy stab (for lack of better description) that randomly happens on my lower left ovary area. Other than that, very scant amounts of watery CM. OHOHOH, and I'm constipated (sorry if that's TMI, but I'm backed up! lol). That's been going on for a few days now.

I am silly. I know it's way too early yet I POAS anyway. lol Still makes me sad to see "Not pregnant", but I really jumped the gun. I still have another 8 or 9 days to test.


----------



## Juniper

brooke - fx'd that the :witch: stays away.

Stace - you are so cute. fx'd for that bfp!

i am pretty sure that i am going to test in the morning. i am kinda freaking out. i am so scared to test because i really don't want it to be negative :(


----------



## xSTACEx

Jenn, my everything is crossed for you, lovey!


----------



## Jolene

Looks like most of us are in the 1 or 2ww. :happydance:

Yesterday I had the perfect EWCM and I'm 100& sure I Ov'd and we didn't bd. I was so tired :sleep: We bd'd the night before and the previous morning so I'm hoping that's enough. I should be 1DPO today but FF doesn't agree? 

Stace, why are you torturing yourself. :bfn: 's are awful!!!

Jenn, as for your Q about ms. With the twin pregancy I had ms like that. I was so sick but eating made me feel soooo much better and then I'd just go back to feeling sick again. I also thought it was strange but apparently it's quite common.


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xSTACEx

Jolene, cuz I'm impatient! lol


----------



## Jolene

It's ok you're forgiven. I've done that so many times too, lol.


----------



## Kat_F

Well I got my 4th positive OPK in a row!!! I think its off to the Doctor for me... I'm sure something isn't right. Might have to write off this cycle.

The line is much lighter than yesterday though. So there is hope for a temp rise for me in the morning and the egg is hopefully already out of the gates!! 

I'm cheering for you all though xoxoxox :) Go babydust go!!


----------



## Pelle

*KAT*, PCO makes (false) positive OPKs in a row, I agree that you should see a doctor and get your hormones checked, dear! :hug: ....or you are pregnant and that's why OPK is positive in a row, hm?

*Stace*, so you are a pee addict?  It's fine, don't worry!


----------



## Kat_F

Did a preg test and it was negative... did another OPK and its a strong positive again.
SIGH i wonder if my Dr is working tomorrow lol.... just another thing I guess!

But my other cycles have been so normal? Maybe this month is dud.. ahh decisions decisions


----------



## BWilliams

Ok maybe im not out the spotting has stopped again!!! Grrr this is so confusing


----------



## Juniper

jolene - don't worry, ff has done that to me. i am a slow riser and it usually takes them 3-4 days to pick up on ov. but when they do they place it in the right spot and all moves forward :) 

Brooke - ??? some thing has to be going on with you hun. fx'd that it is a bean trying to get a good hold!

I tested this morning and bfn. :cry: i am at 14dpo (14 is the longest lp i have ever had) i don't know what to think. i know that our timing was not good this month and i am not supposed to be obsessing over this, but there is something hormonal going on in my body. i guess the question is what... i have tried really hard to not obsess over symptoms, but it has been really hard the past 2 days. every time something happens i first things "ehh, this sucks", then "wait, that's a good symptom!", then "am i making this happen to myself?" yesterday some of my symptoms included pms type symptoms, si i am not sure if this is the real deal or another crazy period :crazy: and of course the bfn has sent me reeling. i am truly starting to believe that i will never see i bfp :( well, here are my symptoms: nausea/vomiting (sensitivity to smells), very hungry despite nausea, fatigue, low back ache, fullness/bloating in tummy, tender breasts (throbbing would be a more appropriate word), high/firm/closed cp, creamy cm, late? period, very very very emotional (started yesterday and afraid that it is pms) 

will some body please tell me that i am not crazy?!? :wacko:


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- So sorry you are having a tough time. I don't know what to tell you except that your symptoms sound good for pregnancy, but it's hard to know unless you get a positive hpt. FX for you....maybe a few more days before you test again? 18 dpo is the max they say to know for sure you're pregnant.:hugs:

Brooke- Did the spotting stop all together? That sounds good to me! Maybe implantation? FX!!

Pelle- How are things this cycle?

Kat- I'm also having +opks for days (today's 3 days). I looked it up and found this: https://babymed.com/FAQ/Content.aspx?14771


> Does Ovulation Happens After OPK Turns Negative?
> 
> I have a question: I know that your body makes LH all the time, so the manufacturers try to make the strips so that you can see when it's building up towards ovulation. So you're likely to have a few with no line, then some with faint lines, and finally (hopefully) some with REALLY dark lines. Those are your peak readings (+OPKs) and they indicate that ovulation is imminent in 12-36 hours. Then after a day (or two or three) of very dark lines, you'll get another fainter day. Does that mean that the first day of negative OPKs after a positive OPK is the actual day of ovulation?
> 
> No, ovulation does not necessarily happen after it turns negative. It could happen, but that's not the rule. What matter solely is when it OPK FIRST turns positive not when it eventually becomes negative. Ovulation happens within12-36 hours after the OPK FIRST becomes positive. What happens afterwards is not important. It could be positive for a day only or for 3-4 days. The length of it being positive doesn't predict when ovulation happens

Hope that helps! Makes me feel better. But I did have a temp rise this morning so I'm fairly confident I O'd yesterday...especially with all the O pain I was feeling.

Stace- You made me smile! FX for you!

Jolene- That is weird that FF doesn't think you already O'd. It looks to me like you might have. Maybe you'll get crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## xSTACEx

Kat, in my case with all those positive OPKs, the doctor said that my body was gearing up to ovulate, but that the eggs weren't big enough to release so your body will make more than one attempt hence more positives... Yours could be that or something else. Definitely check with a dr when you can. Not everyone ovulates every month. Hopefully it's not a "dud" for you like you said. FX xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## xSTACEx

So today... 5 or 6DPO... My stomach feels like I did 100 situps.. like it's sore. Had some backache earlier this morning with dull aches on the left ovary area. That seems to be gone now and just has the overall 100 situp ache. I have no CM today so far. 

I want to say that my stomach feels different than usual, but it might just be in my head. I've been trying to stay positive all week, but today I'm just not feeling it. :nope:


----------



## Kat_F

xoxoxo Stace ! xoxoxox How exciting 6PDO

Juniper I dunno? Maybe you didn't O when you thought you did? Maybe you O'd later? xox

BWilliams spotting might be IB?

Amber I never thought I would get sick of seeing the smiley face!... Oh well I tested this morning with FMU on a line test because I've run out of digital tests and its a definite negative... But I'll test again this afternoon.. And I know the egg makes your temp go up once it shows your face so I don't know about it being after the first 12-24 hours?

And I took my temp at the normal time and it was lower so I took it again when I woke up and it was wayyy high... Must have O'd by now!! lol... 2ww turned into a 3ww phew


----------



## Juniper

Kat - thats good news. hopefully your temp will be nice and high tomorrow. :)

i wondered that too, especially since i didn't temp this time. the only thing is that i definitely have something hormonal going on with the breast tenderness and moodiness. i know that something is coming, the question now is just weather it is af or a bfp... i think i have checked for spotting 10 times today :) i am thinking that i will test on Monday if af isn't here by then.

Stace - fx'd for you!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

*Juniper*, ah, the 2ww is a rough time. I know it is hard, but you should really wait 3 more days and test again, and see if these are pg symptoms or an unusual cycle. My fingers are crossed for you and remember this: in this topic everybody will get a BFP this year, you are not an exception, baby!!!!!!!!!!! you will be faaat and pregnaaant! :hugs: 

*Kat*, what Amber and Stace said has a sense, you know! :) 

*Stace*, very-very promising, especially that 'I made a hundred sit-up' feeling, take care, girl, I cannot wait to DPO9-10 to see your test! 

*Amber*, welcome to 2 ww! It will be so great to test around the similar days! I am very convinced I had my O yesterday, so I started the 2 ww, too! 

*Jolene*, how are you doing? 

*Brooke*, I am very excited, when are you testing? I am glad the spotting is over!


----------



## amberdawn723

Well now I'm confused....my temp dropped really low today instead of staying up. Still have ewcm and hso and + opk. Maybe I didn't O after all? Guess I'm starting to feel like you were Kat.....just plain confused.:shrug: Hope I get a temp rise again tomorrow along with neg opk and sticky cm. Perhaps I can get some more bd'ing in now.:haha: At least that's something positive about this.

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Jolene

I'm 3DPO! You girls were right, FF put the lines in today when I entered my temp. I'll probably wait until about 15DPO to test as my luteal phase is 14days and I don't want to see :bfn:s anymore.

Jenn, your symptoms sound really good. I really hope they're preggy symptoms.

Kat, I see your temp is up today, yay. Hopefully the OPK's can stay negative - too much of a good thing is bad, lol.

Pelle, hi luv thanks for asking. I'm doing good but my ttc pma is defo out the window this month! Welcome to the 2ww!

Amber I hope you're in the 2ww with us hun.


----------



## Jolene

Amber I see todays temp has an open circle. Perhaps that's the reason for the low temp?


----------



## amberdawn723

Well it's an open circle because I went to bed later than usual and was quite cold when I woke up to temp (hubby is freezing me out with two fans and the AC on!), so I marked sleep deprived on FF. I hope that's the reason for the drop in temp, but don't know why I'm still getting ewcm and have a hso cervix? I know opks can stay positive after O a day or two....but I don't know...I'm just confused.


----------



## Kat_F

I reckon I might have not released an egg this month. Maybe our egg didn't get out Amber. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to temp but they have all been low all day today again. Sigh. Oh well!

FX everyone xoxox


----------



## Kellycool

Hey girls
Just popping in to say a quick hi  Will be 'stalking' for the next 2 weeks to see who gets BFP's as there are bound to be some, I just know it!!! 
Hope you are all well
Kelly
xxx


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi Kellycool! 

Kat- I hope you're wrong! I've been having a bit of ovary pain today on both sides so maybe it's still coming? Had a whole bunch of ovary pain two days ago....so I don't know what to think. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Juniper

Amber - i found this on another forum ...

"Fallback rise is a BBT chart pattern in which your temperature rises after ovulation but then falls back down immediately. This usually happens at 2-3 dpo. It then goes back up shortly after.
Before O, estrogen levels peak and then drop, causing LH level to peak and then drop, causing ovulation. One theory of fallback rise is that the estrogen level is still dropping after the LH level has dropped, and the progesterone levels have not risen high enough to push the temperature up. Estrogen causes low temps, progesterone high temps. By the next day, the estrogen level is down and the progesterone level pushes the temperature back up. The result is a chart that looks like mine this time.
This pattern doesn't happen all the time but happens often. I think it depends one what time you O compared to when you take your temps, and how high the estrogen level really goes.
Unfortunately, until you have more high temps after the drop at 2dpo, it's very difficult to figure out whether or not you have ovulated...like me!"

Jolene - yay! welcome to the 2ww.

Kat - don't freak out hun, there is a reason they tell you not to test bbt during the day. it is unreliable. fx'd that it will be back up in the morning.

Kelly - good to see you!

ok, so, not sure what is going on with me. i checked my cervix when i woke up and it was super high, medium, and closed and my cm was watery. i started to get excited as those to do not seem like signs that would happen if you are about to get af. now, as i was typing this stuff, i am starting to get cramps (well i guess, they are more these weird twingey pains) :( i am scared to go check :(


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks for that info Juniper! That sounds like it might be what I'm experiencing. FX'd anyways!

And hun, I have my FX for you! How long do you think you'll go before testing?


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls i hope your having a great weekend so far!!! I get to spend mine at the race track all weekend when all i really wanna do is spend it in bed  So the spotting is still gone but now my back kinda hurts and my lower right side feels funny. Anyways i hope goods things happen this month in our group!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

I am new to this group, although I am a part of several. I cant keep up sometimes, but Im begging to be fat and pregnant, so I thought I could come over here as well. Im waiting to test, but hoping for a :bfp:. I believe I will test on tuesday if all goes well. Be blessed ladies and im praying for all of BNB!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Mrskcbrown!!! I'm still praying that you get that :bfp: Welcome to the group.


----------



## Juniper

Amber - yw, hun :) i really don't know when i am going to test. if i had any i would probably be in there poas right now :haha: i am a complete basket case right now. :wacko: i really want to test tomorrow, but i think i am going to wait til monday. i would much rather get af then another bfn.

Brooke - have you thought about testing again? i have been wondering if all the pain and spotting was a implantation...

Welcome mrskcbrown, you are right in sync with the rest of us. :) fx'd


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper- I hope its IB that would be awesome!!! Im going to give it a little longer to test either wait for my dpo to get longer of af?


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - sounds good to me :)

Well, i'm out. pretty sure that :witch: is showing her ugly face. i started spotting about an hour ago, put on a panty liner and when i just checked it there were 2 spots on the pad. i normally would not count that was af, but i had that weird period last time.... :(


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Juniper! Hugs your way!:hugs:

Brooke- Sounds good to wait....I agree with Juniper, it's easier to see af than bfns over and over if it's not your cycle.

Welcome MrsKCBrown!:hi:

Well, took another opk at 5pm just to see if it was still positive and thankfully it's finally getting fainter. Just want to see that temp rise in the morning to make me feel more confident that I O'd either on Thursday or today.....either date is fine with me just so long as I did O. DH wants to go to a movie tonight, so if I can get a babysitter maybe we can get some bd'ing in too...and hopefully it will help. The more spermies the better I suppose!:thumbup:


----------



## xSTACEx

I'm so sorry, Juniper!!! :hugs:

Kat, I really hope things are ok. Maybe you wanna get checked by your dr and see what's going on? Can you get an ultrasound or bloodwork to see if you Oed or not? I'm pulling for ya, love. xoxoxoxox

I'm not feeling so optimistic again today... I don't know what the deal is and I was silly and POAS again. I don't know why I do that to myself. I really have 8 more days of waiting and it's killing me. I keep trying to give myself positive thoughts, but I'm just not feeling it...I hope I'm wrong. :(

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper- im so sorry :hugs: Stace- stop testing lady how many dpo are you? Amberdawn i really hope you got that egg


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! Ill be checking in regularly!!!


----------



## Jolene

Sorry to hear Jenn :(

lol Stace it's still too early to see a bfp. I know how you feel though. I'm feeling really negative about this cycle. It's not a nice feeling. 

I've decided to hold out until Mother's day on the 9th to test. :af: is due on the 5th.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks everybody. i hope that i am the only one this month. 

dh and i talked last night and decided to do the sperm meets egg plan. Also, dh is going to start taking vitamins. i am going start temping tomorrow and start taking my b6 and prenatal vitamin again.


----------



## BWilliams

Im very sorry af got you juniper :-( Me and the hubby kinda did the smep this month but we did miss a few days. (TMI) I have been super gassy today my whole stomache feels like its full of gas ehh. And the this morning all i wanted was pizza i ate 5 peices normally i only eat 2 :-/ but now my hubby is eatting the left overs and blahhhhh the smells is making me sick. I really hope this is not just in my head i REALLY want this


----------



## Juniper

fx'd for you brooke.


----------



## amberdawn723

FX Brooke!:thumbup:

Juniper- Glad you and your DH are on the same page and making plans for the next cycle. FX for you! :hugs:

I was looking ahead to next month in case I end up with AF and saw that if any of us were to O around May 24th, then the baby will be due on Valentine's Day! How cute would that be?! So even if this isn't my month, I'm already kinda excited about the prospect of a Valentine's Baby.:kiss::baby::haha:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - we just started taking vitamins this past week! They're making me feel way more energetic. Is that happening for you?

I started feeling like maybe AF was coming today...but nothing. My hands got so swollen that I could barely get my wedding rings off! I thought how weird is that? 

I hope you all had a great weekend. Fingers crossed for some BFP's soon. :)


----------



## Shey

aww I hope you ladies get your BFP


----------



## Juniper

Amber - that would be cute :) i am due to Ov on mother's day :) this better be it! is there a more appropriate day to conceive?  

Jrc - i do feel better when i take my vitamins. i have more energy and i think my moods are better too..


----------



## Pelle

I am sorry, *Juniper*. Let your first AF day be the first day of your happy and healty pregnancy! :hugs: 

*Brooke*, wow-wow, and why don't you shot a test, how can you resist, omg? :D With such symptoms I am sure your HCG level is high enough now to give you a positive result, dear, I am so excited about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :test: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

*Amber*, a Valentine baby would be so nice, I agree! :kiss:

*Stace*, how many DPO are you? I am sure, you don't have to wait too long. Don't you get tempted to go for a blood test in the next days?  


Welcome to our new arrivals!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Brooke!

Sorry to hear AF came Juniper.. that sux... I take vitamins too and they do help I use the Preconcieve Gold by Blackmores.

I have no idea what's going on this cycle. I'm not even sure I ovulated. My temps are strange so I'm just putting the high ones on my chart even if they aren't at the right time....


----------



## xSTACEx

Kat, is it at all possible that you can go to your dr and see if you Oed or not? That way, if there's a problem, they can see to it faster?

Brooke, those symptoms sound pretty rad. FX for you!!!

Jenn, again, so sorry that :witch: got to you. I hope you get motivated again soon for a fresh new month!

Amber, you're right! A V-day baby would be pretty sweet. That's a good way to look positive at the future if this month doesn't pan out. FX for all of us still waiting, though!!!

Pelle, I am only 8DPIUI. I have a whole other week to wait to get a blood test!!! And how are you, by the way?

I am taking progesterone suppositories so AF isn't in sight. Still VERY bloated, when I touch my upper ab area it's a bit sore, and still getting some light sharp pains in the lower left. I felt nauseous randomly for the past few days and yesterday's headache was terrible. I slept ALOT and just felt like laying down in bed all day because I felt achy. Who knows...I'm starting not to look into my "symptoms" because I've read progesterone suppositories will mimic AF or PG symptoms. :sigh:


----------



## BWilliams

Im kinda scared to test i dont wanna see a bfn :-(


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- Sorry your cycle is acting crazy. FX'd that you did O!

Stace- Oh that doesn't sound to fun to be dealing with. Hugs:hugs:

Brooke- I know what you mean, testing is super stressful in and of itself. Big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww B you'll never knw if you don't test.


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies :hi:

We really need another :bfp: to lift our spirits. Shey, when are you testing and is that your wedding date in your siggy?


----------



## BWilliams

7dpo and this morning when i wiped light pink spotting and light cramping i really hope its ib and not af :-(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Im 14dpo and no af. My temps also went up today. My af is to arrive tomorrow. I had cramping so bad yesterday and my hips were so sore.:shrug: I kept running to bathroom thinking AF was coming but nothing but lots of creamy cm??? I will test in the morning. Keep your FxD.:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

My fingers are crossed for you love. All the best with your testing. :witch: stay away!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Well the spotting has stopped but now im crampy and its not really af cramps its more of a sore feeling in my lower stomach im so confused my body keeps playing tricks on me :-( Sorry if im getting on yalls nerves im just confused


----------



## Kat_F

Brooke At 8DPO Sounds like IB to me! 

Stace - I spoke to DH about going to Dr he wants to wait a couple more months considering this is the first really off month for us. We always said we would wait until June if still no luck so I have to just keep trying I guess :)


----------



## Shey

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> We really need another :bfp: to lift our spirits. Shey, when are you testing and is that your wedding date in your siggy?

Nope that's not my wedding date. Im not engaged. that's the day me and my new man started dating. We haven't dtd yet. If i test it will be in may


----------



## amberdawn723

Mrskcbrown- Your chart looks really good! 15dpo and you temp is sky high! FX'd!!!:thumbup:

How is everyone else today?

FF gave me crosshairs for O on CD 18....so now I'm 5dpo. 12 more days til testing! :wacko: Eek! I don't know if I'll be able to hold out that long but I'd really like to test on Mother's Day....plus I'll be all done with this semester of classes by then so it would be good timing. (I can't imagine getting a BFP and then going to take my finals! My mind would be soooo far from school books!) FX'd for everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks! I tested today and :bfn:! Not even a hint of a second line. It is CD30, and my cycles usually come anywhere from 32-33 days so maybe I need to wait a few more days. Also on FF I see some charts where they have BFN at 15dp and BFP at 16dpo....so who knows:shrug:.

Actually though, Im still not very hopeful:shrug: I dont know why????


----------



## Pelle

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks! I tested today and :bfn:! Not even a hint of a second line. It is CD30, and my cycles usually come anywhere from 32-33 days so maybe I need to wait a few more days. Also on FF I see some charts where they have BFN at 15dp and BFP at 16dpo....so who knows:shrug:.
> 
> Actually though, Im still not very hopeful:shrug: I dont know why????

If there is no sign of AF, you still have hope, try to wait a couple days. :hugs: May I ask why did you write that question in your signature? Are you LTTC or were diagnosed with something that makes TTC a bit harder for example? We don't know God's ways, but I wish your time of becoming pg is coming very soon, trust Him. /Btw, you look like a very nice, loving couple on your pic.  /

*Stace*, how is your testing addiction, my dear?  

*Brooke*, I am so excited for you, did you test? I cannot wait to your announcement! FX!!!!! :happydance:

*Amber*, we are almost on the same DPO, I am DPO4  

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I tested today and :bfn:! Not even a hint of a second line. It is CD30, and my cycles usually come anywhere from 32-33 days so maybe I need to wait a few more days. Also on FF I see some charts where they have BFN at 15dp and BFP at 16dpo....so who knows:shrug:.
> 
> Actually though, Im still not very hopeful:shrug: I dont know why????
> 
> If there is no sign of AF, you still have hope, try to wait a couple days. :hugs: May I ask why did you write that question in your signature? Are you LTTC or were diagnosed with something that makes TTC a bit harder for example? We don't know God's ways, but I wish your time of becoming pg is coming very soon, trust Him. /Btw, you look like a very nice, loving couple on your pic.  /
> 
> *Stace*, how is your testing addiction, my dear?
> 
> *Brooke*, I am so excited for you, did you test? I cannot wait to your announcement! FX!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Amber*, we are almost on the same DPO, I am DPO4
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...

Hi. I wrote that question because my pastor preached a message entitled, "Is anything to hard for God?" Ultimately in his sermon the answer was no, and so that is just something that I hold on to. I know that nothing is too hard for God. Yes I have TTC issues, I have PCOS and DH has some small male factor issues, but again nothing that God cant handle. SO therefore my question, Is there anything too hard for God?:thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Woohoo Amber 5DPO. Your chart is looking good - it was confusing me for a while, lol.

Mrskcbrown - I only ever got bfp's the day AF was due and not a minute before. FX hun :thumbup:

Yeah Brooke where you at?? :-k


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Woohoo Amber 5DPO. Your chart is looking good - it was confusing me for a while, lol.
> 
> Mrskcbrown - I only ever got bfp's the day AF was due and not a minute before. FX hun :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah Brooke where you at?? :-k

Well this is good to know. This my first month charting and so fertility friend has my af dates incorrect. I usually get it around 32-33 days so Im going to try and hold on for a wee bit more.:thumbup:


----------



## Pelle

I see! Very good message!:thumbup: I have PCO, too + IR, so I will keep this message in my mind, too! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

I still have not tested im to scared...im going to hold out a couple more days im only 8dpo so i feel maybe its to soon ??? plus the spotting is back but now its brown :-( but its only when i wipe never on my panty liner so idk im confused


----------



## xSTACEx

I'm 9DPIUI and Pelle, I am def an addict. I tested again and got a :bfn:. I dunno, I'm not feeling too positive. It would be too good to be true if I was pg. BUT if I saw that someone else tested at 9DPO or earlier, I would tell them not to give up and that it's still early... *sigh* 

I decided that the progesterone is probably mimicking any symptoms and so I almost just wish I could stop the suppositories and see what happens or so that I can move onto the next cycle already. This 2ww has felt like a month already.

Hope everyone else is doing much better than I am.


----------



## xSTACEx

Brooke, this link was pretty helpful. Kinda reassured me a little bit. Gives the different test levels of home pg tests and how many DPO you would be to register at those levels the test detects. 

I would say read this and then wait if you can. You're a day behind me and so I can say that testing 3-4 times already has made me pretty upset. Avoid it if you can!

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/pregnancy-tests/early-pregnancy-tests.htm


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. I hope you're all well. I'm actually starting to get some ovulation signs! Maybe my cycle is coming back to normal. :) I had some CM today and decided to try an OPK strip today. The second line is beginning to show! I'm so excited. I've tried a few times before just to see, but I never got a line. 

I'm hoping for a real shot this month. It's the first time I've felt like I could actually go for it. :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Pelle- How long is your LP? Would be really neat if we both got BFPs together on the same day! :happydance:

Brooke- This spotting is confusing. Have you seen or talked to a doctor or gynecologist about it? I pray it's nothing serious....but knowing what's up would be better than being confused. :hugs:

Stace- FX'd for you still. 9dpo could still be very early. :hugs:

Update for me: My boobs feel huge today!:haha: I don't know what that's all about. They just feel big in my bra and are pretty sensitive! Hope it's a good sign. Wish this 2ww would hurry up!


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay JRC!!! FX that O is coming! Get some bd'ing in soon.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Stace Im trying to wait as long as i can to test its veryyyy hard though dh keeps begging me to test but i dont wanna test to soon and see a bfn :-( 
AmberDawn-The spotting is confusing but to get into my gyno it could take forever. So im just going to wait it out a couple more days....but this waiting game is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I still have not tested im to scared...im going to hold out a couple more days im only 8dpo so i feel maybe its to soon ??? plus the spotting is back but now its brown :-( but its only when i wipe never on my panty liner so idk im confused

Brooke, I know that you have heard this before but I would wait. 8dpo is early and only a few select people get a BFP that early. How long are your cycles usually? I am 15dpo and I got a BFN! Are you charting? Good luck and hold out as long as you can!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks kc i know i need to hold out it just gets so hard sometimes :-( My cycles are normally 29 days long and i was due for af the 24th of april but i O'd very late on cd24 so now im 8dpo and waiting


----------



## Pelle

BWilliams said:


> Thanks kc i know i need to hold out it just gets so hard sometimes :-( My cycles are normally 29 days long and i was due for af the 24th of april but i O'd very late on cd24 so now im 8dpo and waiting

*Brooke*, can you have a progesterone blood test now to check? This spotting is very likely to come from low progesterone level and you need that to keep a beanie if you are pg :hugs: FX, dear! 

*Amber*, my LP is around 14 days! :winkwink: Yours? Ah, sore boobs are good sign! 

*Juniper*, * Kat,* where are you, baby? )) 

*Jrc*, go for the eggie, girl, I am happy your going to have an O-day soon! 

*Stace*, half of the pregnant women tested negative on DPO9, you can be easily preggo, don't worry! :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Pelle- My LP last cycle was 11 days....so I imagine it's about that every cycle? But we could still get our BFPs together! FX'd!:friends:

Well I am off to bed now. Stayed up entirely too late tonight......my temp will probably be messed up in the morning. Oh well....Nighty night gals!:sleep:


----------



## gailybaby

Ladies, thought I shoudl add my two cents worth. i got :bfn: at 14 dpo and then restested at 19 dpo again and it was a :bfp: 

they say it jsut takes some of us a little longer for the hcg to show up! dont give up hope!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

gailybaby said:


> Ladies, thought I shoudl add my two cents worth. i got :bfn: at 14 dpo and then restested at 19 dpo again and it was a :bfp:
> 
> they say it jsut takes some of us a little longer for the hcg to show up! dont give up hope!!!!!

Thanks for this wonderful hope!:happydance::happydance::hugs: I got a BFN at 15dpo and claiming a bfp saturday at 19dpo. Prayerfully my temps dont drop and stay up!!!


----------



## Jolene

Hi Gailybaby, how is the pregnancy going? When do you go to the gynae?

With all the hype on here someone is bound to get a BFP soon. MrsKCbrown your chart looks great, wanna trade, lol. What dose of clomid are you on?

Stace, Pelle, Amber, Brooke, our DPO days are really close. Now just for those BFP's.

Brooke I hope it's just crazy IB. Fx for you hun!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Hi Gailybaby, how is the pregnancy going? When do you go to the gynae?
> 
> With all the hype on here someone is bound to get a BFP soon. MrsKCbrown your chart looks great, wanna trade, lol. What dose of clomid are you on?
> 
> Stace, Pelle, Amber, Brooke, our DPO days are really close. Now just for those BFP's.
> 
> Brooke I hope it's just crazy IB. Fx for you hun!

Thanks Jolene! Thanks about my chart, LOL. If I could trade I would! I was on 100mgs of clomid + 1500 mgs of metformin. I have PCOS. I have taken as high as 150 mgs. I truly think charting has helped me this month because all the other months, I was going according to those online ovulation calendars and they were off! When you take clomid, you tend to ovulate a bit sooner than those calendars!! So thats my story, LOL. Good luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

gailybaby said:


> Ladies, thought I shoudl add my two cents worth. i got :bfn: at 14 dpo and then restested at 19 dpo again and it was a :bfp:
> 
> they say it jsut takes some of us a little longer for the hcg to show up! dont give up hope!!!!!

This is very reassuring! Thank you! I am just scared that when I go in for bloodwork after 14dpiui, that it will come back negative, they'll tell me to stop the progesterone suppositories and wait for a period. I'm definitely going to mention this if I get another bfn with the blood. I was late to ovulate so maybe I'll be late to implant.


----------



## Kat_F

Hellooooo ladies!

Good luck MrsKCbrown hoping your BFP comes for you xoxox

I'm at 5DPO... but not sure about this cycle it has been very odd. DH thinks it was lucky to have so many +OPK. We shall see... I'm not getting my hopes up though. If FF is right on my chart we didn't BD the day before or the day of O so those spermies have to be good ones and had to have lasted two whole days if they made it. That also assumes I released an egg which I don't know if I did? My temps are so different from other normal cycles.

Good luck for your bloods Stace xoxoxox

Anyone heard from Juniper? Last post I think she thought AF was coming...


----------



## Juniper

I'm here Kat. Af came. I am on cd 5. I am having on extra long period this time. It usually lasts 2-3 days and I am still spotting on cd5. Just waiting for spotting to stop so that we can start SMEP.

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## Shey

hey ladies i'll be :sex: this weekend


----------



## jrc10

Good luck Shey!

I did another OPK strip this morning and it was lighter than yesterday...is that normal?


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - what did the line look like yesterday? Was is as/almost as dark as the control line? if it was, that was your positive and it is normal for the next days line to be much lighter. If they were both lighter lines then you are still waiting. some fluctuation is normal. There are a number of factors. Did you take the tests at the same time of day? Did you drink more than you did yesterday? Do you test midstream or dip? I suggest dipping, because you can check the color of your pee before you test. Also, you can make sure that enough pee got on the stick. ok, I hope that's not too much unwanted info. lol


----------



## jrc10

Yesterday's line wasn't the same color. It was lighter. I was thinking that it wasn't time yet and my ticker was actually right, but I wanted to be sure.

I am a dipper (haha). I've always thought I wouldn't be able to hit the stick or pee enough...

Yesterday I took it in the afternoon and today with FMU.

I will try again tomorrow with FMU. 

I'm just so glad that I might be in the game this month! :)

Juniper - thank you so much for the help. :) I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Yesterday's line wasn't the same color. It was lighter. I was thinking that it wasn't time yet and my ticker was actually right, but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> I am a dipper (haha). I've always thought I wouldn't be able to hit the stick or pee enough...
> 
> Yesterday I took it in the afternoon and today with FMU.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow with FMU.
> 
> I'm just so glad that I might be in the game this month! :)
> 
> Juniper - thank you so much for the help. :) I really do appreciate it.

your welcome hun. :) I am glad that I can help. I am excited for you to Ov this month! I think that you probably haven't Ov'd yet. You might want to read the little paper inside the opk box. Some of them say it is ok to test with FMU, but most say afternoon pee. LH is supposed to surge later in the day. 

Have you ever checked out this site? www.peeonastick.com It has some great info on opks and hpts


----------



## gailybaby

@mrskcbrown I will pray for ya! Fx'd and here is hoping to see a :bfp: on saturday! 

@ jolene. Actually very good thanks, seeing the doc next friday 7th May.. so excited! moving this weekend poor DH is doing everything he is being a real trooper! seriously no touching dont pick this up etc etc! 

as for anything else, well no m/s yet although if I dont eat i feel alittle tiny bit uneasy, but not enought o even term it as quesy and ya.. jsut letting the days roll by, promsie i will post a belly pic after hte doc as this stomach looks about 3 months already its ridiculously huge!


----------



## mrskcbrown

gailybaby said:


> @mrskcbrown I will pray for ya! Fx'd and here is hoping to see a :bfp: on saturday!
> 
> @ jolene. Actually very good thanks, seeing the doc next friday 7th May.. so excited! moving this weekend poor DH is doing everything he is being a real trooper! seriously no touching dont pick this up etc etc!
> 
> as for anything else, well no m/s yet although if I dont eat i feel alittle tiny bit uneasy, but not enought o even term it as quesy and ya.. jsut letting the days roll by, promsie i will post a belly pic after hte doc as this stomach looks about 3 months already its ridiculously huge!

Thanks so much! Waiting to see the belly pic!:happydance:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. How is everyone's day? I hope it's well. :)

Today is 11DPIUI for me. It's so strange. While I was sleeping, I kept having dreams this morning of getting bfps on my hpts. It was like more than once like in my dream I couldn't believe it so I kept taking tests over and over. 

So of course I woke up and POAS. I am so terrible. Of course it was a :bfn:. I just wonder why I had those dreams...I wish it was like some kinda secret message or baby signals. One can only dream, right? lol


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls sorry for the lack of an update. Yesterday morning around 4 am i woke up with the worst pain ever it was all over my stomach it feel like a thousand knives being stabbed into me so dh rushed me to the er i was vomiting and shaking it felt like my stomach was being ripped apart i was so scared i was going to die or something so i get there they take a urine sample and took bloods. My urine came back and it had blood in it so they were worried that maybe i had kidney stones so they did a cat scan. Well no kidney stones thank goodness but i do have a bad kidney infection and the limthyniods(sp) in my stomach are swollen thats why i have such horrible stomach pains. So they gave me pain meds and some other meds and told me to take it easy and if it gets worse to come back. But they did take my urine and it came back a :bfn: :-( but there still is no sign of af do think it is maybe still to early to detect? It was only 9dpo when they tested?


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh Brooke! So sorry you have to deal with that! Hugs!:hugs: Yes, it could still very well be too early to pick up the hcg. FX'd for you!

Stace- I also broke down and took a HPT today like a goof! I don't know what came over me.....crazy emotions I guess. I'm only 7dpo for goodness sake!!! :dohh: And of course BFN. Totally stupid of me. Felt awful afterward.....but now I am resolved to waiting to test on May 8th at the earliest. The day after all my college finals are done and summer begins. FX'd for you!

Mrskcbrown- Can't wait to hear your test results tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

swollen lymph nodes **** Sorry I can't spell lol I really hope its still to soon the doctor i seen really upset me so i didnt wanna ask if there was still a chance :-( When he cam back in the room he said something like well your urine came back negative for pregnacy and kinda made a smart remark after it me and dh husband just kinda look at it each other like wtf? if only this dude knew how hard we are trying it would not be a laughing matter. I really hope this is our month cause everytime everytime i look at my husband i see this kinda pain in him and i know he is scared its to late cause of the bfn at the hospital but i told him tonight that af is still is not here and its not to late we still have a fighting chance and his eyes light up  oh how i love that man :hugs: anyways i go back to work tomorrow and its already past 12 and i gotta work 8-5 then drive an hour away to meet dh at the race track and spend all weekend there. I hope you guys have a wonderful mothers day! <---I know i won't enjoy mine not till im a mommy myself


----------



## BWilliams

xSTACEx said:


> Hey ladies. How is everyone's day? I hope it's well. :)
> 
> Today is 11DPIUI for me. It's so strange. While I was sleeping, I kept having dreams this morning of getting bfps on my hpts. It was like more than once like in my dream I couldn't believe it so I kept taking tests over and over.
> 
> So of course I woke up and POAS. I am so terrible. Of course it was a :bfn:. I just wonder why I had those dreams...I wish it was like some kinda secret message or baby signals. One can only dream, right? lol




I hate those dreams to cause you get all excited and get your hopes up thinking its a sign then you test and :bfn: ????? I had one of those dreams a few months ago I dreamed I poas and :bfp: and i ran in and told dh....to bad those dreams have not come true yet :-(


----------



## Kat_F

mrskcbrown good luck on your testing! Would be great to see another BFP

Glad to hear all is going well Gailybaby

BWilliams so sorry to hear about all your dramas and doctors can be so insensitive at times. I read on someones Blog the other day in answer to the question "how hard is it for a woman to get pregnant"? she had written "it is very easy" Pfft. Obviously she doesn't know anyone in our forum.

Stace what a strange dream? Must mean the BFP is around the corner. And its still early to test sweet don't despair yet :)

I'm 6DPO and still not hopeful at all even though my temps have finally risen to a decent level.

This time next week I should be able to know if its all positive or not xoxox


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

*Brooke*, geez, that sound awful! I can truly believe you were scared with your dh experiencing serious abdominal pains:( Poor dear. I am glad you are better now. As for the blood test: the war is not over yet, not until af is here!!! FX!!!!

*Stace*, there is a reason why they take a blood test (which is more accurate and detect pregnancy sooner) on 14 days past your IUI and not earlier, dear. I am sure it came from a practice that many pregnant ladies tested negative before 14 days past IUI!!!! Be optimistic!!!!!!!!! FX for you, too!!!!!!!!!!!! (Btw, did you get a hcg shot this time?)

*Amber*, you serial tester :hugs: 

*Mrskcbrown*, :test: :test: !

*Kat*, this is exactly what I tell to myself: next time this week I will be over the 2ww *sigh* :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

FF says I have 18 days of high temps and that I need to test! I probably will in the morning, or maybe even later in the afternoon after I hold my pee pee for 4 hours. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Shey

i wish that i could test but can't don't have no mf in me haha


----------



## Jolene

Stace, I've had so many dreams like that. Especially when we first started TTC. The one dream was so vivid where I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl, she was beautiful and we were so proud. And then I woke up :(

Brooke, I hope you feel better soon. What a horrible experience. :hugs:

Mrskcbrown, I can't wait to hear your test results!!

Nothing new on my side, I'm still going to hold out until mother's day to test. I'll be 18DPO then if AF doesn't arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## Shey

I knw that AF will be soon for me


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I hope you feel better soon! Don't get too discouraged. Pelle is right, its not over 'til af is here (for real, in your case )

Mrsbrown - 18 high temp is an excellent sign. I can't wait for you to test!! 

Jolene - fx'd that :witch: stays away!

Stace - If you don't stay away from those damn tests we are going to have to stage an intervention!  Hang in there hun, you are so close to your blood test.

Well, nothing new for me. I am having a hard time getting back in the swing of things.. I still haven't gone back to temping. I am going to make myself do it in the morning and I am going to start opks on Monday. I realized yesterday that I made a flub with my scheduling. On the 9th (day I am most likely to ov) we are leaving for a 3 day camping trip. We will be sharing a 1 room cabin with our boys, my mom and, and my sister :dohh: All I can say is that I hope that I Ov before that, if not this could get pretty interesting. :haha:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - feel better hun!

I'm waiting for one of you to get your BFP...I feel like there's another one coming soon.

My OPK strips are getting lighter it seems. It said I can use them at any time as long as I test the same time every day. At least there is a hint of a line, right?

We've been DTD every other day. I'm really hoping we have a chance this time. I guess we'll see.

Good luck ladies. :)


----------



## amberdawn723

How's everyone today? Getting closer to testing day.....
My chart is looking fab if I can say so myself!:haha: Almost looks triphasic! I'm so excited. :happydance:

Today is the Post-Wide Garage Sell on Fort Sill (our sister city). Thinking about going and scrounging for some cheap baby things. I know some day eventually we will have another baby some way or another so I might as well get a good deal on baby items, right? Hope everyone is in good spirits.:hugs: 

Mrskcbrown- Did you test today? FX'd for you my dear!
Juniper- Back to temping yet?


----------



## Jolene

Amber it's not nice to brag, lol. Yes your chart is looking pretty fab. Stay up temps!

Mrskcbrown I only came onto B&B now to check if there is an update from you..........

Jrc looks like you're finally in the 2ww!


----------



## amberdawn723

:( Sorry Jolene, I really didn't mean to sound conceited and didn't intend to upset anyone with my self-directed positivity:nope:. I'm sorry. I'll definitely try and be more considerate when I post things from now on. :flower:


----------



## Jolene

:rofl: Amber hun, I was just being facetious! You were just spreading your pma. :hugs: hugs: You're not upsetting anyone I guarantee you. We say things like that all the time :haha:


----------



## Juniper

Amber - I feel personally affronted by your fantastic chart  lol. j/k. It does look fab! I am so excited for you! keep those temps a climbin'! ;)

MrsBrown - Where are you? Hopefully the absence means that you are off celebrating your bfp :)


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!
how you all doing?
im stuck in bed cause im sick! blah!


----------



## Juniper

sorry to hear that Shey, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks girls! I really thought I might have offended someone. Glad my pma is okay here!:thumbup:

Shey- So sorry you are sick. Hugs your way!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone. I got my AF today, right to the tee. My cycle always starts somewhere between 32-34 days. Good thing is that I do ovulate. Bad thing is that it has been 13 months. We have an appt on thursday to start the IUI process but Im not sure if we should? I was thinking maybe we try 2 full years on our own? What do you guys think? 

The reason I kinda say wait for the IUI is because I dont want to pay approximately $650 and possibly not get a BFP. I think it will be a lot gentler to get a BFN on our own than to know that we dished out that money and then get a BFN. What do you all think?

Decisions, decisions.:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Awww unlucky Mrskcbrown... next month will be better xox I would give the IUI a go but that's just me and yeah $650 is a lot of money = have you been ttc long? is it worth waiting a couple more months?

Have we heard from our POAS addict lady (Stace?) and if her IUI was successful?

Jolene and Amber your charts are both very good :)

Juniper you and DH might have to go for some long walks on the beach at night when you go away haha! A friend of mine thinks that going away for a few days when ttc is a recipie for success... 

My temp is right up today and has been the last 3 days. DH is convinced. When we were shopping today walked past the tampon isle and I said to him "Don't need them just yet" and he said "you won't need them for a long time". I'm glad he is positive. haha! I am not positive at all this month.. bless him :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Awww unlucky Mrskcbrown... next month will be better xox I would give the IUI a go but that's just me and yeah $650 is a lot of money = have you been ttc long? is it worth waiting a couple more months?
> 
> Have we heard from our POAS addict lady (Stace?) and if her IUI was successful?
> 
> Jolene and Amber your charts are both very good :)
> 
> My temp is right up today and has been the last 3 days. DH is convinced. When we were shopping today walked past the tampon isle and I said to him "Don't need them just yet" and he said "you won't need them for a long time". I'm glad he is positive. haha! I am not positive at all this month.. bless him :)

Good luck to you! Yes thats what im trying to figure out. Is it all worth it?:shrug: Ill let you guys know. For now I plan to start clomid again on tuesday.


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

*Amber*, I loved your happy post, I am so excited about you, dear!!! how is your temp today?  

*Mrskcbrown*, getting pregnant is not a race, if TTC a couple more months without IUI is absolutely alright with you, than why spend a lot of money now, but if you are frustrated for LTTC and it is harder and harder every month, I think you should try the IUI. I was told that conceiving with PCO may take longer even if you have an ovulation (which is excellent you have). How many rounds of clomid can you take in your country? 

*Kat*, you have a great man!!! Mine is very excited, too.  
I am happy for your temp! I don't measure my temp, because I am not a good sleeper, so I am jealous you have some good sign in your hand!))


----------



## amberdawn723

Morning ladies! 

Mrskcbrown- Hugs your way!:hugs:

My temp dropped pretty low today so now I'm kinda doubtful about getting a BFP. AF is due on Tuesday....:(


----------



## Jolene

Sorry Mrskcbrown :( Stupid witch. 

My temp dropped too, as if I can afford for it to drop. They aren't very high as it is. I have 2 pimples (one on my nose, lol) so AF is probably around the corner. I was sure that if AF comes this month it wouldn't get to me and then I went and had a look at the 'birth announcements' and 'third trimester' forums and now it's killing me to think I'm probably not pregnant again!

OK so that's enough negativity. 

Kat, fx for you!!!!!! 

Hey Chicken, how is the testing going?


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- I woke up today with a skin break out too! I guess we're both on the same page with our hormones, huh? Well hopefully our bodies can prove us wrong! FX'd!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> hello girls,
> 
> *Amber*, I loved your happy post, I am so excited about you, dear!!! how is your temp today?
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, getting pregnant is not a race, if TTC a couple more months without IUI is absolutely alright with you, than why spend a lot of money now, but if you are frustrated for LTTC and it is harder and harder every month, I think you should try the IUI. I was told that conceiving with PCO may take longer even if you have an ovulation (which is excellent you have). How many rounds of clomid can you take in your country?
> 
> *Kat*, you have a great man!!! Mine is very excited, too.
> I am happy for your temp! I don't measure my temp, because I am not a good sleeper, so I am jealous you have some good sign in your hand!))

Im not sure but I think you can do 6 months consistently. I have been on it at least 2 yrs on and off. Never consistently. Like I didnt take it in January and just took it this April. I just give myself breaks in between. We have been TTC 14 months and I feel like we might need to speed the process up a bit because I am 35 and he will be 37 very soon. We would like to have 4 kids together but if God blesses us with just one, I will forever give him praise.

So we decided to go thursday and see what all we need to do to get prepared to do the IUI. Ill keep you all posted!:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Mrskcbrown :) 

Amber and Jolene my temp dropped today too but no pimples lol...


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat- Lucky you!!!:haha: I still have my FX'd for all of us! 

No :hissy: and :sad2: til :witch: shows.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey ladies sorry your temps are low :-( I tested this morning at 13dpo and :bfn: ughhh and im still spotting i just wish af would get me already


----------



## Juniper

I am sorry all you ladies are having a rough time today. Remember, its not over til the witch shows up. Hang in there and try to maintain a PMA. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey, lovelies. I am sorry I haven't been around in a bit, but it was an awful weekend and I've been pretty down in the dumps. Still feeling crappy at the moment.

Today is 15DPIUI. I just POAS and got an expected :bfn:. :( I will be calling the fertility dr in the morning to let them know. I don't know if they will still want me to come in to do a blood HCG, but I'm going to ask them if there's a way they can tell me if I definitely ovulated. I know my 2 eggs were good size and 2 days before IUI they said my LH was high so that I'd O on my own. For some reason, I want to know...I guess I need to know that my body did it's thing and that our BDing and IUI just wasn't enough this time. *sigh* 

No sign of AF either because I've been taking progesterone suppositories so now my cycle has been extended by a week and a half. :(

I hope everyone else is doing better than I. I will have to go back and catch up, but for now I think I'm going to lay down. Feeling kinda nauseous.

xoxo


----------



## Kat_F

xoxox Stace.... Go and get your bloods done they are much more accurate than POAS :)
then the Dr can tell you what next lovey :) Maybe the egg came and the spermies just weren't compatible this time around?

I had a thought.. my temp drop today could be implantation dip lol.. ahhh prob not I'm not holding my breath this month.

And 3 zits have surfaced today just as I was thinking there were no pimples...


----------



## Jolene

Damn pimples, lol.

Kat, that's exactly what I was thinking aobut my temp dip yesterday coz it's right back up today, but I don't think I can get an id at 11DPO?? 

Sorry Stace about your bfn. I'd still go for the blood test if I were you. Those hpt's aren't always reliable.


----------



## amberdawn723

Stace- Sorry about your BFN. Definitely call the doctor and see what they can tell you. Lots of love your way!:hugs:

Jolene & Kat- It's sounds like we're all in the same boat. How funny. Pimples over here too and my temp went back up a bit today. Don't know what to think. FF predicts AF tomorrow so we shall see. :shrug:

Brooke- So sorry for your BFN. Praying for a BFP or AF for you soon!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

I think af got me today my spotting is getting a little heavy and light cramping...Im kinda excited she got me i was starting to think i was going to spot forever ugh


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Hey, lovelies. I am sorry I haven't been around in a bit, but it was an awful weekend and I've been pretty down in the dumps. Still feeling crappy at the moment.
> 
> Today is 15DPIUI. I just POAS and got an expected :bfn:. :( I will be calling the fertility dr in the morning to let them know. I don't know if they will still want me to come in to do a blood HCG, but I'm going to ask them if there's a way they can tell me if I definitely ovulated. I know my 2 eggs were good size and 2 days before IUI they said my LH was high so that I'd O on my own. For some reason, I want to know...I guess I need to know that my body did it's thing and that our BDing and IUI just wasn't enough this time. *sigh*
> 
> No sign of AF either because I've been taking progesterone suppositories so now my cycle has been extended by a week and a half. :(
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing better than I. I will have to go back and catch up, but for now I think I'm going to lay down. Feeling kinda nauseous.
> 
> xoxo

Hi Stace. SOrry to hear about your struggles with the IUI. I was really hoping that you got a + test. I know how you feel as I went 19 days after ovulation just to get a BFN as well. I go to my fertility specialist on thursday to start the IUI process but Im a bit worried because of the above you stated. I dont want to pay money just for it to end in the same heartbreak. 
If you dont mind me asking, why did you do IUI? Male factor problems, ovulation problems, etc? As for me, we are trying it because we have been trying for 14 months and nothing. One semen analysis said my hubby had low morphology, the second one said good morphology but low volume:shrug:. I know its not me because I do have PCOS but I have been ovulating every month since last year.

Im trying to make the decision to do the IUI or take my chances until we make 24 months of TTC. I know we could never afford IVF. How much was your IUI? Ours will be 600+.

Thanks for your responses!:hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks for the support, everyone. Took another test a half hour ago and another :bfn:. I called the dr office and they said they still want me to come in tomorrow and get the bloodwork hcg done. I am really not going to get my hopes up, though. I can't deal with much more in my life right now.

Hi, mrskcbrown. Thanks for your support as well. That's really sweet. As for my IUI, I got it because I've been trying for awhile and I have ovulation problems. This was the first time I've Oed in MONTHS, so my dr wanted to take advantage of it and increase my chances anyway he could. My dh's sperm is awesome, so he's not the issue at all. 

I think even though it didn't work on our first try, I would definitely suggest an IUI to others. My insurance actually covered mine, but my dh's insurance does not. They told me if I didn't have insurance that covered it, it would be $350. That's still steep to me since we're not rolling in money over here, but it's WAY less expensive than IVF. I hope I never get to that point of needing IVF because that's DEFINITELY unaffordable for us. 

Will I do an IUI again? Most definitely. They say most people get pregnant within 3-6 tries of an IUI so I really want that chance. If I end up having to pay, then I'll find a way to borrow that money for 2 months (so I can say we tried IUI 3x) and maybe try natural after that.

I wonder why the IUI is so expensive where you are. You could call around to different clinics and check their prices because I know every place is different.


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Thanks for the support, everyone. Took another test a half hour ago and another :bfn:. I called the dr office and they said they still want me to come in tomorrow and get the bloodwork hcg done. I am really not going to get my hopes up, though. I can't deal with much more in my life right now.
> 
> Hi, mrskcbrown. Thanks for your support as well. That's really sweet. As for my IUI, I got it because I've been trying for awhile and I have ovulation problems. This was the first time I've Oed in MONTHS, so my dr wanted to take advantage of it and increase my chances anyway he could. My dh's sperm is awesome, so he's not the issue at all.
> 
> I think even though it didn't work on our first try, I would definitely suggest an IUI to others. My insurance actually covered mine, but my dh's insurance does not. They told me if I didn't have insurance that covered it, it would be $350. That's still steep to me since we're not rolling in money over here, but it's WAY less expensive than IVF. I hope I never get to that point of needing IVF because that's DEFINITELY unaffordable for us.
> 
> Will I do an IUI again? Most definitely. They say most people get pregnant within 3-6 tries of an IUI so I really want that chance. If I end up having to pay, then I'll find a way to borrow that money for 2 months (so I can say we tried IUI 3x) and maybe try natural after that.
> 
> I wonder why the IUI is so expensive where you are. You could call around to different clinics and check their prices because I know every place is different.

Hmm thats awesome that your insurance covered it. I dont think my insurance does but I am going to check. I think its about 350 but I dont know when looking at the sheet they had different types of IUI's, I guess where they had to do more stuff? Im not sure:shrug:. Ill keep you posted. In my area, we only have one fertility clinic. Im in the Memphis, TN area. Im still going to check around. Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone. I hope you're all doing well. I've just been doing what needs done...and hopefully we'll get a sticky one.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies, 

I think I have a problem, lol. I can't stop taking my temp. I take it in the day now too coz I can't wait for the following morning - all I want to see is a temp rise :wacko: I know it's not accurate but I took it 2days ago - 36.6 and the following am it was 36.4. Yesterday afternoon it was 36.8 and this am it was 36.7. I just checked it and it was 37.0 - I'm so hoping it will up to 36.8 tomorrow am. I have never had a bbt that high. What do you ladies think - please don't tell me I'm crazy or obsessive - this is the only place I feel semi-normal :haha:


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - I completely understand. You are not crazy. I will be praying for a high temp for you! I think that your chart looks good. By this time last month you were declining and there is no sign of that happening. Your temp today was really good. Hang in there. fx'd


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- I temp during the day too!:haha: Can't help it! FX'd that it does what you want it to!

I am getting really antsy and want to test......So hard not to. But I have to hold off til Finals are done....sigh.....wish this week would hurry up already. Just 4 and half days left.......:dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Thanks for the support, everyone. Took another test a half hour ago and another :bfn:. I called the dr office and they said they still want me to come in tomorrow and get the bloodwork hcg done. I am really not going to get my hopes up, though. I can't deal with much more in my life right now.
> 
> Hi, mrskcbrown. Thanks for your support as well. That's really sweet. As for my IUI, I got it because I've been trying for awhile and I have ovulation problems. This was the first time I've Oed in MONTHS, so my dr wanted to take advantage of it and increase my chances anyway he could. My dh's sperm is awesome, so he's not the issue at all.
> 
> I think even though it didn't work on our first try, I would definitely suggest an IUI to others. My insurance actually covered mine, but my dh's insurance does not. They told me if I didn't have insurance that covered it, it would be $350. That's still steep to me since we're not rolling in money over here, but it's WAY less expensive than IVF. I hope I never get to that point of needing IVF because that's DEFINITELY unaffordable for us.
> 
> Will I do an IUI again? Most definitely. They say most people get pregnant within 3-6 tries of an IUI so I really want that chance. If I end up having to pay, then I'll find a way to borrow that money for 2 months (so I can say we tried IUI 3x) and maybe try natural after that.
> 
> I wonder why the IUI is so expensive where you are. You could call around to different clinics and check their prices because I know every place is different.

Hey Stace found out why its a bit more because they have to do an IUI day before and day after ovulation. Did they do this for you? The IUI starts at 345 though she told me. Thanks for your help!:hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Stace found out why its a bit more because they have to do an IUI day before and day after ovulation. Did they do this for you? The IUI starts at 345 though she told me. Thanks for your help!:hugs:

Ohh double IUI. I wish I had that, but they told me I only needed one. Not sure why when it sounds like 2 would be more helpful. I'll ask next time. Going tomorrow for blood HCG. Not getting my hopes up at all.

Good luck, mrskcbrown!


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey Stace found out why its a bit more because they have to do an IUI day before and day after ovulation. Did they do this for you? The IUI starts at 345 though she told me. Thanks for your help!:hugs:
> 
> Ohh double IUI. I wish I had that, but they told me I only needed one. Not sure why when it sounds like 2 would be more helpful. I'll ask next time. Going tomorrow for blood HCG. Not getting my hopes up at all.
> 
> Good luck, mrskcbrown!Click to expand...

Yeah they do it the day of surge and day after surge.
Im praying for you honey. I know how hard this is.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Juniper

good luck Stace I'm praying for you!


----------



## amberdawn723

Well ladies,

Temp went up a tad today. Had a single tiny spot of blood in my cm.....not sure if AF is on the way. But I'm not holding my breath for BFP anymore. :nope:

Sending better luck to the rest of you!:dust:


----------



## Pelle

Hello girls, 

I am going for the next month, I am a bit sad. 
AF is not here, but as my dentist wants to do an x-ray I asked for a blood test for sure yesterday, and at DPO10 the result was: beta HcG 3.8 It is so low, that it is almost nothing. It should be among 5 and 55 at DPO10. So I guess there were some implementation problem or something like that. 
Ah, my heart hurts.


----------



## amberdawn723

So Sorry Pelle! At least you know and aren't in the dark about it now. I'm with you for next cycle....I think AF is starting today for me since I'm spotting, right on schedule. At least my cycle length is getting to be normal. That much I can be happy about. Sending hugs your way Pelle!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> Temp went up a tad today. Had a single tiny spot of blood in my cm.....not sure if AF is on the way. But I'm not holding my breath for BFP anymore. :nope:
> 
> Sending better luck to the rest of you!:dust:

Your chart is still looking good, dont give up yet! I went all the way to 19dpo before I got AF. Im praying for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Good morning all

Amber don't loose hope till AF comes - remember?

Pelle - sorry to hear about your low HCG... maybe you ovulated later than you thought? Your HCG might rise yet...

My temp dropped today and I think AF will come any day now....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well I was thinking about IUI for this month but my heart just isnt in it. I think Im going to wait until June. I will go to the DR to see what I would need to do for next month but I think Im just going to lay low this month. Im not even going to take my clomid. Im just so sick of taking it. I take metformin too and I know it makes me ovulate so Im just going to take that this month, bd, preseed, chart and opk. Sounds like a plan right? I keep going back and forth about it but Im sticking here now. Thanks for reading my rant:haha:


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh af is in full force now buts its ok im just glad she came i really thought she would just not show up...So now im ready to get busy lol well maybe not yet i normally bleed for a week :-( so my plan this month is preseed bding every other day opk's starting on cd15 and bding starting cd14 i O late so thats why we are going to bd later in my cycle...feb I O'd on cd19 and last month on cd24? and the other months im not sure so we are just "going with the flow" this month...Im going to try to focus on other things and not stress to much this month  I really hope one of you ladies get your :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Sounds like both of you (Mrskcbrown and Brooke) have good plans! :thumbup:

My plan this next cycle is to use opks starting on CD 15. BD as often as possible (which will probably be just a few times around O if I'm lucky) and keep charting cm, temps, and taking my Agnus Castus (which has proved to work very well at normalizing my cycle length). 

I'm spotting much more now (but only when I check internally) cm is turning a light brown with red streaks and I'm cramping....so I'm certain AF is coming tomorrow or the next day (depending how long it takes to build up a light flow). Seems like a lot of us are very close in our cycles. FX'd that we can all find our BFPs very soon!


----------



## Pelle

Good morning, girls!

I have classic AF cramps now :( *Kat*, unfortunatelly I know my O-date, because I had a scan not much after and the doctor said I had just ovulated not long before. Now that I had read tons of posts about low HcG levels, I would say that in most cases when the HcG level was low the pg ended up in miscarriage, so I hope next month I will have a let's say 45 HcG level at DPO10. (I will probably take a beta HcG blood test, too, it turned out it is cheaper than a HPT test in the drugstore )) 

*Brooke*, I have ovulated on CD23 last month, this month I ovulated on CD16, what a range! It is very useful to know, because now I know we must bd from CD 13 to CD 25 as much as we can!  

*Amber, Brooke, Mrskcbrown*, let's celebrate our new plans and the upcoming month! :hugs: I plan to buy royal jelly this month, it said to be "The Fertility Super Food" and reported to be highly effective stimulating fertility, helps growing very healthy, strong eggie(s) and balance the hormone levels, too. I hope I am not allergic, I eat honey regulary (in tea, on bread) :))) 
So my plan is: royal jelly + sperm meets egg plan ))


----------



## Kat_F

My AF came today also - I'm glad this month is over its been a shocker.

Onto next month I might try Royal Jelly too Pelle :)


----------



## Jolene

I'm so sad :( We're all supposed to be getting our BFP's this month :( What is going on? It was looking so positive! 

Stace, how did your HCG test go?

Sorry to the girls whose AF showed up :hugs: Mine is due tomorrow.

Pelle, it's the first I hear about the royal jelly. Do you just mix it up and eat it is as usual? What do you mean about being allergic and why would it have anything to do with honey? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Juniper

good morning ladies, Hugs to all the girls that got af. I am sorry. 

Come on Jolene and Stace! we need you to set a good example 

Things are going pretty good for me. I am doing opks and there are very light, but my cp is high, soft, and starting to open. We have start SMEP.

Well I need to get going. Off to a job interview. :wacko:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> good morning ladies, Hugs to all the girls that got af. I am sorry.
> 
> Come on Jolene and Stace! we need you to set a good example
> 
> Things are going pretty good for me. I am doing opks and there are very light, but my cp is high, soft, and starting to open. We have start SMEP.
> 
> Well I need to get going. Off to a job interview. :wacko:

Good luck to you!:hugs::hugs: I hate job interviews, Ill probably be at my job forever because of it, LOL. 

Im 10 days away from ovulation and cycle ending today thank God! Its so very light now.I will start OPK in 4 days. Hopefully this month wont end in a bust because my AF is set to arrive on my first anniversary which is June 6.:dohh::dohh:


----------



## amberdawn723

Good Luck Juniper!!

Mrskcbrown- That would be super to have a BFP for your anniversary! Sending baby dust!:dust:

Well my spotting has stopped. I had light brown/red cm all day yesterday and this morning when I first checked. Kept waiting for AF to start and since my pad was still clean I checked cm again just to see, and sure enough my cm is back to a opaquish/whiteish/yellowish color with no red or pink or brown in sight. I am very confused. I guess only time will tell.....plan to test Saturday if AF still hasn't show up in full force. My temp today did drop but it's still above the coverline...soooo....I really don't know what to think.:shrug:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. Sorry to anyone who was visited by the :witch: and FX to anyone still waiting.

Just got the call from my dr office. Blood test confirmed :bfn:. Even though I was expecting it from all the at-home tests, I am still really depressed. I think the main reason is that I won't be able to do an IUI again. I no longer have my own health insurance and my husband's does not cover fertility procedures or medicines. I'll be responsible for paying for Clomid out of pocket (who knows how much that will be) and the IUIs are $350 and we just can't afford that. 

Just stopped taking progesterone suppositories and AF should be here any day now (which, by the way, has made this cycle like approx 40 days). This I might have to step back for a little bit because I am overwhelmed and upset. I'm not sure what's going to happen now. The IUIs were crucial for my situation.


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh I'm so sorry Stace!:hugs: You know you always have us here to support you. Sending you lots of love and hugs and warm fuzzy feelings (and lots of super special babydust too!)

:hug: Thinking of you and your DH :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Aww chicken, I'm sorry you feel like that :cry: If I could be there now to give you a hug, I would. I know it feels like there is no light at the end of this tunnel but it's there. Clomid isn't expensive and over here there is a generic for it which works just as well so if it's available try that. Don't give up hope love, you're going to get your bfp and one day when you're holding your LO in your arms you'll see how worth it it all was. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry to anyone who was visited by the :witch: and FX to anyone still waiting.
> 
> Just got the call from my dr office. Blood test confirmed :bfn:. Even though I was expecting it from all the at-home tests, I am still really depressed. I think the main reason is that I won't be able to do an IUI again. I no longer have my own health insurance and my husband's does not cover fertility procedures or medicines. I'll be responsible for paying for Clomid out of pocket (who knows how much that will be) and the IUIs are $350 and we just can't afford that.
> 
> Just stopped taking progesterone suppositories and AF should be here any day now (which, by the way, has made this cycle like approx 40 days). This I might have to step back for a little bit because I am overwhelmed and upset. I'm not sure what's going to happen now. The IUIs were crucial for my situation.

:hugs:Stace:hugs:.

My insurance does not cover IUI or clomid. Clomid only costs me 25.00 at Walgreens though. Maybe if the clomid isnt much in your area, you could use that for a few months and save up for the IUI? Ive decided against IUI for now, just going to keep trying on our own. Maybe in June. I have other needs I need to take care of. Im praying for you and understand your need to step back. Its hard to read and see others BFP's when you really want one yourself. We're here if you need us.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Good Luck Juniper!!
> 
> Mrskcbrown- That would be super to have a BFP for your anniversary! Sending baby dust!:dust:
> 
> Well my spotting has stopped. I had light brown/red cm all day yesterday and this morning when I first checked. Kept waiting for AF to start and since my pad was still clean I checked cm again just to see, and sure enough my cm is back to a opaquish/whiteish/yellowish color with no red or pink or brown in sight. I am very confused. I guess only time will tell.....plan to test Saturday if AF still hasn't show up in full force. My temp today did drop but it's still above the coverline...soooo....I really don't know what to think.:shrug:

Hmm another person in my other group had that a few days before testing and it seems it was implantation blood. So I think you are still in the running. Your chart like you said is still above the cover line, so dont sweat yet.:hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Mrskcbrown! I keep checking my cm and it's still whitish so I'm really interested to see what my temp looks like tomorrow. One of my Uncles is having a heart surgery tomorrow so I'll be staying at my mom's tonight before heading to the hospital 1 1/2 hours away. We have to get up 4am so I guess I'll set my alarm and temp at 3. I don't want to arouse her suspicion so I may not get to temp at all :nope: (no one knows we're ttc #2). If I don't get to then I'll sneak off to the bathroom as soon as I get up and temp in there.....it's better than nothing I guess. 

Well got to go, I may not get a chance to get online at all tomorrow during the day so I'll catch you gals late tomorrow night after my night class final exam. Babydust to everyone!:dust:


----------



## Pelle

*Jolene*, check these articles about royal jelly: 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html, https://www.getting-pregnant.com/royal-jelly-fertility.html. It is recommended by fertility doctors in my country. ;-) 

*Stace*, I am so sad!!!! Can you take at least Clomid as Mrskcbrown had suggested? I wish I had a lot of money and could send you enough for a couple of IUIs!

*Amber*, oh, I am hoping for a BFP for you sooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Jolene

Well girls my temp is up and staying up and AF is due today with no signs that she's coming! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's so hard.

Amber you're still in the running girl! You're in my thoughts and prayers today - I hope your uncles surgery goes really well.

Thanks for the links Pelle, I'm going to have a look at them now :)


----------



## Jolene

:rofl: Well, over here we have an actual brand of jelly called 'Royal Jelly'. It's a dessert jelly, that's why I was so confused. :rofl: I think sometimes I shouldn't own up to my 'slow' moments and just keep my mouth shut, lol


----------



## Kat_F

lol Jolene I'm excited for you and Amber

Stace keep going sweet = just had a friend find out she is preggars after first round IUI so it does work!!!

Try a few months natural while saving for some more IUI maybe? We could do a fundraiser for you haha!

I booked to see the fertility doctor but it is a long wait.. not till July.. so we will keep trying until then :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies

So I went to the Fertility DR or RE today. First let me start by saying that she is such a sweet lady but can be pessimistic sometimes. Im wondering if she knows Jesus. My DH has had 2 SA's. The first SA wasnt that great: 2% morphology, 6 million count, low volume and good motility. Well the second SA this past March was 6% morphology, 14 million count, still low volume and good motility. He is taking meds for the volume issue. Now to me, this was awesome. Anything going up is great to me. Well she goes on to say, "this is good but not that great, I believe that you will still need IVF and that IUI may not do you any good". Then she went on with how I need to lose weight, so Im including a pic of me. Now Im not morbidly obese but sure I can stand to lose a few pounds. She tells me that if I dont lose weight that the IUI may not go well and neither the IVF. When I go to her, I always feel like she is pushing me to do IVF. I havent even mentioned that I want to do that. I cant even afford that. Unfortunately, in the midsouth this is the only fertility center in the area, so I can only choose between her and 2 other DRs in the office. They are males and I like female DRs.

When I was preggers with DD I was 10lbs less than what I am now and everything turned out just fine. Im not against losing weight but it seemed that this was her whole focus today. So I politely redirected her and asked her to give me the protocol for IUI, and we moved on from there.

She said that it was awesome that I am charting and finally Oing on my own. The nurse gave me a card for 3 free months of clomid, 1/2 off on the ovidrel shot I will need to trigger ovulation when we decide to do the IUI, and of course the protocol of the days to come in for the ultrasound and etc.We may do it in June, if no BFP this month. It's approximately $698.

Im just still going to trust God because I know even though he gives the DRs wisdom, He has the final say in what is going to happen. And for this I am grateful.

Thanks for reading my rant!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







NYE 2009 009.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh Mrskcbrown! You look good!!! Sounds to me like she is very pessimistic. I hate when doctors are so morbid about everything. They can never seem to see the silver lining. Well, my fingers are crossed for you!:thumbup:

Jolene- Royal jelly! :haha: heheheh....that cracked me up! FX'd for you! Your chart looks great! When you be testing? 

Girls AF showed up for me this morning at my mom's house :cry:....and my temp dipped below coverline. Sigh......onwards to next cycle. My uncle's surgery went smooth and he is doing well. Getting ready to go take a big final exam tonight here in about 20 minutes. Will catch up some more afterwards.


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry to the one who started your periods :-( But now we have a chance of valentine babies <3 Someone in here needs to get a bfp this month we had 2 last month and none this month??? I really hope next month is a good month for us!!! Will yall please pray for me i have alot of family drama going on right now so just keep us me in your prayers


----------



## Juniper

I am sorry Amber and Stace. 

Jolene - I got my fingers crossed for you!!!

Well... looks like i might Ov early. I have a SHO cervix and a nearly positive mid day opk. I have been testing as 10pm this month and decided to test early today because my cervix opened. I will check it again tonight and see if I surged. I am a little nervous because DH is at work tonight, so hopefully I can get him to bd in the morning if necessary...


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:amberdawn & brooke:hugs: You are in my prayers! 

Yes amberdawn it really gets on my nerves but i see the silver lining and thanking God!


----------



## amberdawn723

Brooke I'll be praying for you! 

Yay Juniper! Hope you can catch your surge and your DH at the same time! FX'd!


----------



## Kat_F

Oooo Juniper how exciting

MrskcBrown I hate it when Doctors don't listen to your story and just want to hurry up and get to the facts... You don't need to loose weight in my book :)

Amber sorry the witch arrived :( Welcome to the next month lol!!

Yes who will be the BFP this month? we need at least one a month surely the odds are with us.


----------



## Pelle

*Brooke*, you have my prayers, too! :hugs: 

*Mrskcbrown*, you are not obese, you look pretty, dear! I cannot understand the point why IUI would be not good for you and why IVF is better when your DH's results are good:( In my country noone can go to IVF until they had done six IUI unless there is no chance at all to be able to conceive with IUI. I am glad, here, the state supports fertility treatments, 6 IUI and 5 IVF is supported for every citizen who suffers from infertility problmes, you have to pay only the pills and injections (like Hcg shots) The idea here is that a poor or average couple should have the EQUAL opportunities as a wealthy couple who can afford such treatments to have children, because infertility is none of their fault :( 

*JOlene*, when are you testing? ))

*Amber*, I am sorry:(


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, hope you can get your man alone! Good luck!

Amber, sorry about the :witch: and I'm glad your uncle is doing well.

Mrskcbrown, you look great. I don't see how she could have told you to lose weight. 

Pelle, I'm holding out to test mother's day and it's killing me, lol. My temp is up again this morning and still no sign of AF (due yesterday)

Brooke, I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. I hope you're all doing well!

I'm in the dreaded waiting period. We gave it everything we had this month, so I guess we'll see. In the mean time, I think we might really be getting temporary custody of my 2 year old neice. I guess we'll get some practice in before the real thing.

Have a great weekend! <3


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am praying for you too. Hope things start looking up for you soon!

Jolene - That is fantastic. You have gotten me all excited! :haha: Stay away witch!!!!

Jrc - good luck :dust:

Well, didn't get my surge tonight. I did get a glob of EWCM though! I am hoping that this will not be a drawn out Ov. I really want it to be over by the time we leave for our trip on Sunday. I am going to be freaking out if we have to leave and I can't temp to detect my raise. erg.. I really should have planned better


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> *Brooke*, you have my prayers, too! :hugs:
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, you are not obese, you look pretty, dear! I cannot understand the point why IUI would be not good for you and why IVF is better when your DH's results are good:( In my country noone can go to IVF until they had done six IUI unless there is no chance at all to be able to conceive with IUI. I am glad, here, the state supports fertility treatments, 6 IUI and 5 IVF is supported for every citizen who suffers from infertility problmes, you have to pay only the pills and injections (like Hcg shots) The idea here is that a poor or average couple should have the EQUAL opportunities as a wealthy couple who can afford such treatments to have children, because infertility is none of their fault :(
> 
> *JOlene*, when are you testing? ))
> 
> *Amber*, I am sorry:(

I think I need to move to Europe.:happydance: That is awesome. We have to pay tons to have a baby here in the states. An IUI is 698 for me and its not even sure if I will conceive. I feel like if I dont what a waste of money:wacko:. Yes I know its a chance at a miracle but hubby and I are average working people trying to make it from month to month. This is one reason why I am considering doing TTC on our own for another few months. I believe that God will bless us for our efforts.:hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to see how your temps go this weekend! :happydance:

JRC- Sticky Babydust!:dust: I hope your niece is safe and doing okay in her situation.

Juniper- Where are you going on Sunday? Hope you get your surge soon!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Ladies, Can i join you?! I am totally BEGGING to be fat and pregnant!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks you guys your all so amazing :hugs: Im hoping something good comes outta all the stuff going on right now those beauitfuls neices and nephew i care for are gone :-( my sister just up and high tailed to delaware to be with her sex offender bf and i didnt even get to say bye to my babies im so heart broken. I just want them to be here with me right now


----------



## Juniper

Amber - We are going camping at the coast. The reason I said that is because we will be sharing a 1 room cabin with our kids, my little sister, my mom and her bf. No bding will be going on there. lol I might have to take Kat's suggestion and sneak off somewhere because as of this morning my opk is still just almost there :( Well, I guess it is ok, dh is sleeping, so hopefully it will be + by this evening.

Jaxvipe - Welcome! Yes, and it seems the begging gets worse every month! :) How long have you been ttc?

Jrc - I will be praying for you and your niece. I hope she is safe and well. Yes it will be good practice. I am not sure if you know, but my sons are adopted. We took in my dh's cousins kids and ended up adopting them. Being thrown into parenthood like this is very different than giving birth. You will do great. Just always remember that you love that child the she deserves to be safe and happy. Sometimes the only way to insure that is to do it yourself. I know that it is only temp custody, so some of my experience might not apply, but if you have any questions or just need to talk I am here :hugs:

Brooke - Wow, that is a tough one. I will extend my prayers to your nieces and nephews. I have a sister who is... unstable. I can always count on here to do crazy stuff like this. Is this typical behavior for your sister? One thing I can count on with my sister is that when things blow up in her face that she will come to me to fix it. I only appreciate this because with her comes the kids. Hopefully this is only temp. and she will bring the kids home soon.

Come on Jolene! We need some celebration up in here ;) Plus you know, there is the whole you completely deserve it thing...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks ladies =) Well we have been TTCing for about 10 cycles now. My AF is super messed up because of the EVIL depo shot. I only had 1 shot and am still not back to normal. I'm really hoping that this month is our month. My temps have seemed to stabilize this month.


----------



## Jolene

hahaha thanks Jenn. 

Welcome Jaxvipe :hi:

Brooke, I'm sorry to hear about your nieces and nephew :( I hope your sister realises what she's doing and comes back soon :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome to our group Jax!!!:wave:

Sending Babydust and PMA to everyone!:dust::rain:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> Amber - We are going camping at the coast. The reason I said that is because we will be sharing a 1 room cabin with our kids, my little sister, my mom and her bf. No bding will be going on there. lol I might have to take Kat's suggestion and sneak off somewhere because as of this morning my opk is still just almost there :( Well, I guess it is ok, dh is sleeping, so hopefully it will be + by this evening.
> 
> Jaxvipe - Welcome! Yes, and it seems the begging gets worse every month! :) How long have you been ttc?
> 
> Jrc - I will be praying for you and your niece. I hope she is safe and well. Yes it will be good practice. I am not sure if you know, but my sons are adopted. We took in my dh's cousins kids and ended up adopting them. Being thrown into parenthood like this is very different than giving birth. You will do great. Just always remember that you love that child the she deserves to be safe and happy. Sometimes the only way to insure that is to do it yourself. I know that it is only temp custody, so some of my experience might not apply, but if you have any questions or just need to talk I am here :hugs:
> 
> Brooke - Wow, that is a tough one. I will extend my prayers to your nieces and nephews. I have a sister who is... unstable. I can always count on here to do crazy stuff like this. Is this typical behavior for your sister? One thing I can count on with my sister is that when things blow up in her face that she will come to me to fix it. I only appreciate this because with her comes the kids. Hopefully this is only temp. and she will bring the kids home soon.
> 
> Come on Jolene! We need some celebration up in here ;) Plus you know, there is the whole you completely deserve it thing...


I did not know that. You are truly amazing! 

Thank you (and EVERYONE) so much for the support. :) We are waiting for the judge to decide for sure if we can have her (next week.) CPS says we are their first choice and we just need the judge's ok. I'm really hoping that we get her, so the family will feel better. She's an adorable little girl and we've already started deciding what activities we'll be doing. Hello picnics and the zoo! lol.


----------



## jrc10

Who wants to bet that we get Hayley and I end up pregnant? That would be some crazy timing!


----------



## Kat_F

I'll bet on that JRC!

Jolene nice chart lovey when do you test :) I have that BFP feeling for you heh hehe!!!


----------



## jrc10

Kat_F said:


> I'll bet on that JRC!
> 
> Jolene nice chart lovey when do you test :) I have that BFP feeling for you heh hehe!!!

Haha! Thank you! :)


Good luck Jolene!!! 

Come on, May! We need a BFP to claim for you!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I know what you mean... We had so much fun the first summer we had our boys. We went to the zoo, camping, the beach 2 times, bought a pool and got a puppy. lol


----------



## jrc10

We seriously cannot wait. We've already decided what we're doing with her room, what toys we plan to buy, what kind of snacks we need to get, what movies we're going to...this is going to be such a wonderful summer - for all three of us. :) I've made all arrangments with work. My boss is totally on board. :) 

Last night we were so excited, we couldn't sleep. Kurtis turns to me and says, "Wow babe, I am so excited to get Hayley. I know it won't compare to how excited I'll be when we have one of our own, but at this moment, I could not be happier."

That made me feel so lucky. <3

If anyone has any fun activities for a two year old to share, please let me know!

Thank you.


----------



## Pelle

Hello Girls!

*Jax*, you are very welcome!!!! All our newcomers got their BFP right away, I hope you continue the tradition! :hugs: 
(May I ask what the depo shot is? :help:

*Jrc*, let's bet ))) My FX for you! And a huge respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Bwilliams*, :cry: that is so bad! And why does your sister stay with such a man? :( 

*JOLENE*, :test::test::test::test: plssss!  

*Juniper*, how is your broken hand btw? 

*Mrskcbrown*, yes, I have heard these treatments are very expensive in the USA! How was TTC with your DD? Did you have to wait less to get pg? 
I trust God and He will bless your marriage with more kids. I am sure your prayers reach Him. :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

JRC- Fun stuff for 2 year olds? Everything!! :haha:

My DD just turned 3 in December. Last year she totally loved going to the "beach" which in our neck of the woods is just a man made lake. She loved fingerpainting. She discovered tea parties....began actually trying to play with other little kids (toddler friendly parks are great for 2 year olds). She liked helping make cookies by (sorta) stirring the batter and eating it. She liked to go and feed the ducks at a small lake in town. She loved playing in her grandma's sandbox. (I recalled all of this by looking at my photos from last year on my computer....hard to remember that much stuff without pics!)

So many things can easily please and excite a 2 year old. Whatever you do with your niece she will be loved and cared for and that's all that really matters. Best of luck to you and her.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks Ladies for the great welcome. The depo shot is the birth control shot. You only get it once every three months and it completely stops your period. It sounds great when you are not trying for a baby. But they say that it can take up to 2 years for your fertility to come back after your last shot has "worn off". I would never ever recommend it to anybody. There are so many horrible side effects that doctors do not tell you about. 

:dust: to everyone! fx'd we all get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## Pelle

The witch got me tonight :( I count my new cycle from tomorrow, because I was told if AF shows in the evening, I should count the new cycle from next day. 

*Jax*, I am sorry to hear that! I hope you get your BFP soon despite the depo past, dear! :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

I am sorry you are dealing with that Jax. Hopefully the your body will go back to normal very soon!


----------



## jrc10

amberdawn - thank you for the ideas. i think hayley and uncle kurtis would LOVE to fingerpaint! and swimming is a must! we don't live near the beach. we swim in the river back home haha. 

It will be a bit harder for us since we live in an apt. on a college campus. We don't exactly have our own yard. lol. This is something we've heavily considered anyway since deciding to TTC. 

you all are such lifesavers! She might be here in just a week! :) 

Promise to keep you all updated.


----------



## Jolene

Speechless...
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0548_2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BWilliams

OMG JOLENE YAY YAY YAY IM SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU  HOW MANY DPO ARE YOU THAT LINE IS VERY DARK!!!!!!! I WAS GETTING READY TO POST HOW DOWN I WAS ABOUT MOTHERS DAY BECAUSE IM NOT A MOMMY YET  BUT THAT SADNESS WENT AWAY WHEN I SAW YOUR :bfp: OMG IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! I kinda had a feeling it was you this month :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Saying a prayer for your mothers day gift right now...STICK LIL BEAN STICK!!!!


----------



## Jolene

Aww thanks Brooke :hugs: Your turn will come soon. I'm actually feeling quite emotional right now. I need all the prayers I can get! Stick little beany!


----------



## Juniper

Happy Mother's Day Jolene!! :) OMG! I am so happy and excited for you. I saw the picture and started laughing and saying "OMG! OMG!" dh came running wondering what was wrong with me! :haha: That dark of a line is such a great sign! Have you called your dr to get progesterone? 

STICK BEANIE STICK!!!!


----------



## Juniper

Pelle - I am sorry the witch got you :( 

I think I have/will ovulate today. I got a + opk last night and another VERY + one this morning (like 2 times darker than the control!). Plus, my temp was very low this morning. Hoping for a temp raise in the morning!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Jenn. You girls are making me cry, lol. The only time you can ph my gynae on a Sunday is if you're in labour! I don't think I need to take progesterone, with all 3 of my pregnancies my prog levels have aways been fine. I've NEVER had such a dark line on a HPT before though!


----------



## Jolene

I hope you're getting in lots of :sex: before you go away Jenn! Looks like today is your day. Awww baby's going to be conceived on mother's day...

Sorry Pelle :( stupid witch


----------



## Juniper

oh, yeah. Forgot it was Sunday. :dohh: Sorry, I thought it was you that said you needed to take Progesterone... Sorry to make you cry :( I think that it is that bond we have made from all wanting the same thing so badly. We know how much you want it and how hard you have tried and that is why we are so happy for you! :hugs: I will be praying for you and that lil' bean.


----------



## jrc10

Jolene!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! Oh my goodness. What an exciting day! We have one for May, ladies!!!

I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations Jolene!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo

Stick little beany stick... i was looking at your chart before and I just knew it was time for your BFP... I'm so happy for you xoxoxox


----------



## Juniper

lol Jolene, we BD'ed yesterday and I am about to go attempt to lure dh. and hoping to get one my time in in the morning. That would be amazing if you are right. I need to go talk to dh. you actually ended up giving us quite a moment. When he ran in to see what my yelling was about he said that he though for a second that maybe I had taken a test. He actually let me see some disappointment, which is not common. It was good for me to see, but now I feel like we need to talk more. I told him that hopefully it will be me in 15-20 days :) (p.s. - I almost didn't type this because I don't want you to feel guilty, SO DON'T! :))


----------



## Pelle

*JOLENE*, I am so very-very happy and excited for you!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: your lines are so dark that I am sure you have superhigh hcg level (that is always a good sign for a sticky baby) and maybe they are twins, too!)) What was your dh's reaction? ))
I AM SOOO VERY HAPPY! Happy and healthy pregnancy for you!!!!!!!!!! Million hugs and there will be no problem with this pregnancy, no problem!!!!! :hugs:

*Juniper*, catch your February baby, dear, and give us the same excitement as Jolene did today 2 weeks later! :hugs: 

How is everybody doing? We have celebrated Mother's Day last weekend here


----------



## Jolene

Juniper said:


> lol Jolene, we BD'ed yesterday and I am about to go attempt to lure dh. and hoping to get one my time in in the morning. That would be amazing if you are right. I need to go talk to dh. you actually ended up giving us quite a moment. When he ran in to see what my yelling was about he said that he though for a second that maybe I had taken a test. He actually let me see some disappointment, which is not common. It was good for me to see, but now I feel like we need to talk more. I told him that hopefully it will be me in 15-20 days :) (p.s. - I almost didn't type this because I don't want you to feel guilty, SO DON'T! :))

Glad I could help Jenn, lol. Don't worry I don't feel guilty, I know exactly what you mean :)

Thanks Pelle, I really do hope so. My DH is so excited, he keeps coming over to hug or kiss me. It's going to be difficult to keep it from the family. We have decided to wait until we see our little bubs is healthy before we tell anyone. I don't want my son to find out I'm pregnant because the last two mc's were very hard for him.

I am going to be so sad to leave you girls, you've been my rock so hurry up and get those BFP's please. Of course I'll stick around and support how I can but I don't want to upset anyone by hanging around, iykwim?


----------



## Jolene

Ooh Jenn..... and your 2ww begins. I have everything crossed for you babe!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Jolene!. I am not sure that I ovulated.. My temp was not a whole lot higner today... not sure if it was the shift or not. I guess we are going to just hope that what we have done was enough and I will check my temp when I get home. You are more than welcome to stick around. I was thinking that you should start a journal so we can follow you...


----------



## froggy8983

Hi, Everyone, May I join as well, and hopefully have helpgetting started?


----------



## BWilliams

DH got me a puppy for Mother's Day!!! Best Mother's Day yet! Hopfully next year i will have a child so i can really enjoy mothers day


----------



## jrc10

Welcome froggy!

What can we help you with? :)


----------



## froggy8983

jrc10 said:


> Welcome froggy!
> 
> What can we help you with? :)

Thank you, and alot lol. My main concern is my weight. I am currently 280lbs. I am working on losing weight, but we have figured to start trying too. I am worried that I wont get pregnant. How long should we try for before asking for help? Is there anything I can do other than trying to lose weight like supplements? We have talked to my doctor and they said for us not to worry about it and that we have our whole lifes ahead of us( Im 21 he's 29- been together 2 years), so I just dont know what to do. Should I chart? And one last thing for curiosity sake we tried opk's everyday for 2 cycles and I never seemed to O. What could cause this?


----------



## BWilliams

Im 260 pounds and im not going to a doctors cause i already know what they are going to say...but i have been eating right and i workout every other day...but so far no bfp and we have been trying for 4 months but i dont chart i only use preseed and opk's and put all my faith in God! I used to worry that it would never happen but i now feel at ease with everything and feel like one day soon it will happen


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> Hello Girls!
> 
> *Jax*, you are very welcome!!!! All our newcomers got their BFP right away, I hope you continue the tradition! :hugs:
> (May I ask what the depo shot is? :help:
> 
> *Jrc*, let's bet ))) My FX for you! And a huge respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Bwilliams*, :cry: that is so bad! And why does your sister stay with such a man? :(
> 
> *JOLENE*, :test::test::test::test: plssss!
> 
> *Juniper*, how is your broken hand btw?
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, yes, I have heard these treatments are very expensive in the USA! How was TTC with your DD? Did you have to wait less to get pg?
> I trust God and He will bless your marriage with more kids. I am sure your prayers reach Him. :hugs:

Hey:flower:
When I got BFP with my daughter, it was easy. No thought or anything because I wasnt trying. I just missed a few birth control pills, by accident, and bam I was pregnant. I was married to my daughters father then, I have since remarried.:shrug: My husband now has no children and so this will be our first together.

@Jolene: Congrats! Lucky you:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

froggy8983 said:


> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome froggy!
> 
> What can we help you with? :)
> 
> Thank you, and alot lol. My main concern is my weight. I am currently 280lbs. I am working on losing weight, but we have figured to start trying too. I am worried that I wont get pregnant. How long should we try for before asking for help? Is there anything I can do other than trying to lose weight like supplements? We have talked to my doctor and they said for us not to worry about it and that we have our whole lifes ahead of us( Im 21 he's 29- been together 2 years), so I just dont know what to do. Should I chart? And one last thing for curiosity sake we tried opk's everyday for 2 cycles and I never seemed to O. What could cause this?Click to expand...

Were you on birth control? If so, when did you stop using it? 

It sometimes takes a while to get your body back on track. Most women wait about a year before trying anything drastic (ivf etc.) but it would be great for you to have a check up with your doctor now. My hubby and I have just been taking a multivitamin and I've recently started using opks. 

They say the more in shape you are, the better, but women of all shapes and sizes have no trouble what-so-ever. My aunt is over 300 lbs. and she just gave birth to a beautiful, healthy baby boy. :)

What kind of OPK's are you using?


----------



## BWilliams

True my Sister in law is pretty big and she has 3 babies all under the age of 5 and my other sister is around my size and also has 3 kids so i dont really think weight is a huge factor but it could but small part of what is taking so long...


----------



## jrc10

I've not been doing so well on my weight loss plan. :(

I'm hoping to get to the gym this week, but who knows! It's closing for the unviersity, so that means extra on-call/work for me.

I just started a new diet plan that a girl I work with is on. She's lost 47 lbs! She said that she lost most of the weight just by the way she eats. Working out is just a bonus. I'm supposed to lose around 5 lbs. the first week if I do it right. :) If anyone would like me to get the numbers for you, I'll need your height. Just let me know!


----------



## froggy8983

jrc10, I was on the pill but went off of it last july, as for seeing the doctor, she does not seem to care, i was not asking for help, i just wanted to know about some things, and as for opk's we are using the clear blue digital tests.
BWilliams, I am starting to agree with you. I never thought weight was that big of an issue, my mother was my size and she had 6 of us in 10years, now i am not so sure


----------



## jrc10

froggy8983 said:


> jrc10, I was on the pill but went off of it last july, as for seeing the doctor, she does not seem to care, i was not asking for help, i just wanted to know about some things, and as for opk's we are using the clear blue digital tests.
> BWilliams, I am starting to agree with you. I never thought weight was that big of an issue, my mother was my size and she had 6 of us in 10years, now i am not so sure

How have your periods been since July?

One of the ladies on here (Juniper I believe) suggested I may try clomid to get my periods back on track. I'm letting May be 'last chance' month, so if I don't get my period or BFP this month, I am going to find a new doctor and make an appointment.

What did your doctor say?


----------



## amberdawn723

OMG!!!!! Jolene! Congrats! I've been at my mom's all day for mother's day so did not get a chance to get online. SOOOOOO Happy for you!!!!!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene, I am practically crying (tears of joy) I'm so emotional.:cry: It's amazing the bond we create on here! So glad to be a online friend with so many great gals!:hugs: And I'm so glad to feel your joy and excitement. Praying that your little bean sticks!:baby:


----------



## jrc10

amberdawn - you are so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## froggy8983

jrc10 said:


> froggy8983 said:
> 
> 
> jrc10, I was on the pill but went off of it last july, as for seeing the doctor, she does not seem to care, i was not asking for help, i just wanted to know about some things, and as for opk's we are using the clear blue digital tests.
> BWilliams, I am starting to agree with you. I never thought weight was that big of an issue, my mother was my size and she had 6 of us in 10years, now i am not so sure
> 
> How have your periods been since July?
> 
> One of the ladies on here (Juniper I believe) suggested I may try clomid to get my periods back on track. I'm letting May be 'last chance' month, so if I don't get my period or BFP this month, I am going to find a new doctor and make an appointment.
> 
> What did your doctor say?Click to expand...


They have been regular i get my period between the 1st and 3rd of every month. I may just be being irrational but since we have not been trying to prevent it from happening, and all its seems we are doing is having sex (tmi sorry) I feel that it should have already happened and the doctor does not care she pretty much told us we were not ready for a baby


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Amber. I know what you mean that's why it would be hard to leave this thread. This is where my friends are. Now if you could all just come over to the 1st tri that would be great :)


----------



## gailybaby

CONGRATS JOLENE!!!! that is wicked love! i will pray for your sticky bean! :) 

as for me , saw the bean, 7 weeks 1 day today! soo excited saw the little heart beating away, now to jsut pray and stay safe till the 12 weeks mark!!!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Gailybaby, will keep you in my prayers too. How exciting to see your LO's heartbeat! 

Chicken, where are you? You're being missed luv...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats Jolene!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

How is everyone today? 

I'm just getting really bored waiting to O. FF predicts O between May 25th and 27th. So basically I am 2 weeks away......................I think I hate the O-wait more than the 2ww. What about you gals?


----------



## Kat_F

I'm in the same position amberdawn.. however I don't mind waiting to O so much... goes a lot quicker than the 2ww... lol


----------



## BWilliams

Yeah im waiting to it feels like time is dragging on but the puppy is keeping me super busy!!! Has anyone used the "O" dip ovulation test?


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams, you should take a picture of your new puppy! I would love it see it. :)

I don't think I'm pg this month...but still waiting to test; however, I am not experiencing any AF symptoms whatsoever...I normally am cramping by now.

Who knows for me, right? :)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jrc10

froggy:

Wow. I don't think I like your doctor...but it's not really her decision, is it? :)

Are you bding on the 'right' days? 

My honest opinion is that there really aren't 'right' days, since you technically get preggers any day, but perhaps doing it on the O day would increase the chance. 

Maybe you're having so much sex that his spermies aren't building back up? (haha. If so, good for you!) I think anymore than every other day means less sperm per time.


----------



## BWilliams

Ok i will upload one in a minute im on my cell phone right now when dh gets off the other computer i will post a pick of my baby who is really helping me deal with ttc and the whole family drama thing. I agree with jrc me and dh were doing it everyday the first few months and it just wore us out so now we are doing the sperm meets egg plan and its alot easier then doing it everyday! And the crazy thing is i used to LOVE to bd but once we started the everyday thing i really got over bding every night and making dh feel like it was his second job. So SMEP works for us!


----------



## jrc10

As soon as AF comes, we're going to do the SMEP, too! I LOVE having a plan. 

Hopefully it will work!


----------



## BWilliams

Me too i think having a plan helps lol every month it has been different though


----------



## froggy8983

jrc10 said:


> froggy:
> 
> Wow. I don't think I like your doctor...but it's not really her decision, is it? :)
> 
> Are you bding on the 'right' days?
> 
> My honest opinion is that there really aren't 'right' days, since you technically get preggers any day, but perhaps doing it on the O day would increase the chance.
> 
> Maybe you're having so much sex that his spermies aren't building back up? (haha. If so, good for you!) I think anymore than every other day means less sperm per time.

I know exactly what you are saying, I dont like her much either but the only other doctor here is her husband, so i dont know. And no it is not her decision. 

As far as the whole sex goes, we do it when almost everyday that I dont have my period. As for having sex when I OV I am not exactly sure when that is. I have tried to track it and have tested using Clearblue Ovulation tests, and I never got a positive with them. This might be to much information but I get my period every month between the 1st and 3rd, but some months it last 5 days and other months like this one it lasts 9 days. What could this mean, and how do I track that?

I honestly dont think it will happen this month anyways, as OH is out of town on buisness and can only come home on the weekends.


----------



## amberdawn723

Don't think I said hi to froggy yet! Hi :hi:and welcome to our little group!

Where are you Stace???? Thinking of you and wondering how you are!:hugs:


----------



## Pelle

Hello *Froggy*!  

Girls, I have talked to a doctor and he said royal jelly and any other product that increases the estrogen level is absolutely NOT reccomended to any woman with fibroids - I have such - in the uterus. Well, at least I saved some money 

My collegue gave birth to her twins yesterday! Good for her...


----------



## BWilliams

Twins lucky her i wish i could have twin boys that is my all time dream  then a little girl a couple years later! What do yall want?


----------



## Jolene

My DS and DH really want a girl so I think they're rubbing off on me... twin boy and girl would be great. 

Amber, your cycles are so long no wonder your wait for Ov is so frustrating. I would be pulilng my hair out!

Welcome Froggy :)


----------



## BWilliams

I would love a twin boy and girl but i would be to scared my husband would make that our cut off lol but i reall want 2 boys and 1 girl and i would be happy with just a boy and girl but i would love more then just 2 kids.But i will be happy with whatever god blesses us with


----------



## froggy8983

Thank you everybody for your welcomes.


----------



## mrskcbrown

DH and I want 4 kids together in addition to the one that I already have from my previous marriage. We want a big family like the Cosby show, so that when they are older we have great family dinners and family functions together, with lots of grandkids:thumbup:. Prayerfully it will happen, and it will.

5 days from the 'BIG O". Let the :sex: marathon begin. Every other day beginning today and :sex: saturday, sunday and monday in a row. So we dont miss and then resume the every other day on next tuesday, just to make sure all bases are covered. I *DO NOT *want af on my anniversary June 6!:dohh::dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jrc10

froggy8983 said:


> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> froggy:
> 
> Wow. I don't think I like your doctor...but it's not really her decision, is it? :)
> 
> Are you bding on the 'right' days?
> 
> My honest opinion is that there really aren't 'right' days, since you technically get preggers any day, but perhaps doing it on the O day would increase the chance.
> 
> Maybe you're having so much sex that his spermies aren't building back up? (haha. If so, good for you!) I think anymore than every other day means less sperm per time.
> 
> I know exactly what you are saying, I dont like her much either but the only other doctor here is her husband, so i dont know. And no it is not her decision.
> 
> As far as the whole sex goes, we do it when almost everyday that I dont have my period. As for having sex when I OV I am not exactly sure when that is. I have tried to track it and have tested using Clearblue Ovulation tests, and I never got a positive with them. This might be to much information but I get my period every month between the 1st and 3rd, but some months it last 5 days and other months like this one it lasts 9 days. What could this mean, and how do I track that?
> 
> I honestly dont think it will happen this month anyways, as OH is out of town on buisness and can only come home on the weekends.Click to expand...

It sounds like you're decently regular except for the length of your cycles. When you're having the longer ones are you stressed? 

When I was going for my undergrad, stress caused my period to do all sorts of weird things. It even stopped it for 3 months. Maybe this is what's happening:

https://parenting.ivillage.com/ttc/ttcsigns/0,,toniw_47t1,00.html

You may want to get a check-up from your doctor.


----------



## Juniper

Hello Everyone! I am back! We had a great trip. :) I am pretty sure that I Ov'd on Sunday. I have not been able to temp, so I am not sure. I did check my cervix yesterday morning and my my cp was high, closed, and firm and no more ewcm. I am going to temp in the morning and am hoping for a nice raise!!!

Welcome Froggy! you might want to try some of the line opks, that way you can see if there is any change in your lh. 

Brooke - Congrats on the new puppy! I would love to see a pic too


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Sounds like you O'd! FX'd for you. When do you think you'll test?


----------



## froggy8983

Thank you Ladies, Juniper the line opks where would i get those?
I have a doctors appointment next week jrc10 and I think I am just going to go in a tell her how it is going to be.


----------



## jrc10

I've been looking at Amazon and ebay for opks. :)

Good for you! Keep us updated froggy.


----------



## BWilliams

I buy all mine from early-pregnancy-test.com this month im trying the strips i really hope they work!!! I was going to test today i held my pee and everything but when i got home i forgot and after i went pee i was like ohh crap!!! Froggy maybe you should ask the doctor to run some test on you check you thyroid and stuff? And i would deff try opks!


----------



## BWilliams

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/Momy2tylerashton/30538_418785864051_513129051_547731.jpg

My Digger Kinda like Grave Digger


----------



## amberdawn723

Ohhhhh sooooo cute! Love her! (is it a girl?) And love her in the stroller!:haha: So cute. I want a puppy now. The only pet we have is a tiny frog that lives in a small water aquarium. Can't have a cat due to DH's bad allergies, but I really want a puppy.


----------



## Juniper

brooke - OMG! she is fricken cute! :) also, I am not sure about the strips from early-pregnancy-test.com. I have plans to try them if there is a next time. I have been using the Answer test strips and they work great.

Froggy - I would try Amazon.com or I buy mine at Target or Walmart. I use the Answer dip strips they come 20 in a package.


----------



## jrc10

super cute! 

what a great present! now i want a puppy. lol.


----------



## Jolene

What a cutie-pie Brooke. You must be having so much fun with your new pup. I'm sure he/she's giving you good practice. They seem to keep you up just as much as a baby would, lol.


----------



## Pelle

*Brooke*, what a cute puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can understand you are happy! )) :hugs: 

I think I am to have another boy! I love my son so much that I can hardly imagine how I could raise a girl. I am used to the cars and trains, all boy stuff so much. At the moment it is a bit strange to imagine a little daughter in pink dress for example. 

*Jolene*, welcome to the 2 ww, honey! good for you! O-day is still ahead of me, but days go fast, thank God. 

*Mrskcbrown*, so you will get your BFP around your anniversary? what a gift it will be!!!!!!! My FX for you!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

The pup is a lil boy but that didn't stop my niece from making him her baby lol. But he is just like a baby up during the night and sleeping during the day...but i take him to work with me and he plays with kids most of the day


----------



## Jolene

Pelle, I'm hoping never to have to endure that 2ww again!!!!!! I think I had my fair share thank you. I'm sure you meant Juniper???


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> *Brooke*, what a cute puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can understand you are happy! )) :hugs:
> 
> I think I am to have another boy! I love my son so much that I can hardly imagine how I could raise a girl. I am used to the cars and trains, all boy stuff so much. At the moment it is a bit strange to imagine a little daughter in pink dress for example.
> 
> *Jolene*, welcome to the 2 ww, honey! good for you! O-day is still ahead of me, but days go fast, thank God.
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, so you will get your BFP around your anniversary? what a gift it will be!!!!!!! My FX for you!!!!

Thanks so much Pelle. You always remember me:hugs:. Yes I will get my BFP on the day of my anniversary because that is when I plan to test:happydance::happydance:.

I am about to "O" girls. I can tell because I am getting way wetter down there:blush:. We have been :sex:but DH couldnt get to his destination this morning, if you know what I mean:haha:. So we will try again after work. We have to stop waiting till late night because Im always too sleepy:haha: and him too:wacko:.

Also Ive been cervix checking again this cycle but I cant seem to tell if its soft, high, open, closed, etc, etc...so im just going to wing it, LOL. Going to get OPK today, DH doesnt want me to, but to just go with the flow but I need more control, so going to buy them anyway, LOL.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Yes, Pelle, I think you mean me. :) Jolene is not allowed to do any such thing for at least 9 month!!! :)

Mrskcbrown - Don't get too stressed, stuff like that happens to dh and me too. I think that sometimes life is just to busy for proper ttc. I would go get the opks. They will help you not stress as much. I know that when I don't use them that I am really unsure of what is happening. fx'd!

OK, so, I had a good high temp this morning. According to FF my chart is looking like I Ov'd on Saturday. I played with the numbers and if I get a temp equal to or higher than todays, than it will move my Ov to Sunday. I am sure that I Ov'd on Sunday, so I would like my chart to reflect that. lol.


----------



## amberdawn723

Pelle- I feel the same as you. I have a DD and have trouble imagining myself with a baby boy. But I'll be happy no what gender I'm blessed with. 

Brooke- Where do you work again?


----------



## amberdawn723

Mrskcbrown- I know what you mean being too sleepy to bd! Once I'm in bed I only want to sleep. I agree with Juniper, using OPKs make me feel like I have some control at least by knowing where I stand in my cycle (somewhat anyways). FX'd for you!!

Juniper- I agree, looks like you O'd on Sunday. Did you get good bd'ing in? FX'd!!


----------



## Juniper

Amber - we were able to bd Sunday morning. Unfortunately we were too tired to bd the night before, so hopefully Friday and Sunday are enough! To answer your previous question, I am not sure yet when I am going to test. I am thinking the 25th sounds good, but it is so far away on the calendar :( lol. Have you gotten your grades back yet?

Jolene - I changed the front page for you :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Yes I got my grades and I did well. Ended up with 2 A's and 2 B's! Better than I thought I'd do, so I'm very pleased with myself. And I'm so glad to be only my little "mini" summer vacation (3 weeks off) before summer classes begin. 
The 25th is when I should be O'ing. Hopefully you can get your BFP and I can get my +opk!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Amber. You clever girl you! Enjoy your holiday. We have a nice long holiday coming up from the 9 June for 5 weeks! They have taken from the other hols to make this one longer coz of the soccer world cup. At the rate I'm going I might just sleep my way through it. I don't know if it's the cold winter over here or the pregnancy but I am so tired today. 

Wow Jenn, that's quite a high temp you had yesterday. Was it far from your normal temping time? Thanks for moving my name on the front page - was wondering when I'd be promoted, lol


----------



## Juniper

yay! good job :) Oh cool. Does the 25th seem like a long way away to you? Maybe it is because I am usually not sure I Ov'd for 4 or 5 days after. I have a feeling that I am going to be a basket case this 2ww :wacko:. Well at least we can get each other through it. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Im a preschool teacher and my boss is pretty awesome and lets me bring him to work  I need to remember to test today lol


----------



## Juniper

Lol Jolene. I just needed the time! :) yes, the temp was very high. I tested about 4pm after I had vegged on the couch for 1 1/2 hours. I know that it is not very accurate, but I was dying to know if I Ov'd! Listen to your body, if you feel like you should rest, then you need to do it!  When are you going for your blood HCG?


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh yeah, I remember you saying that before Brooke! Sorry I'm so forgetful. I bet you'll make one great mom with all the "practice" you get to do on the little ones. 

Jolene- I forgot you're down in the Southern Hemishpere.....we're getting ready for the blasted Oklahoma summer (=HOT). I think I'd rather be preggo through the winter than the summer. I carried my DD through the summer and fall and it was horrendous, but totally worth it of course. 

Juniper- YES! Still two weeks to wait. My O-wait is longer than my BF?-wait.....FX'd that we all get what we want this cycle!


----------



## Jolene

Tx Jenn, I'm not going for blood tests. I'm going for a scan next thurs...


----------



## Jolene

Yeah Amber I'm due when our summer is at it's hottest. I am due 10 days after my b'day and time and time again have heard my mom complain about how uncomfortable she was at the end of that pregnancy, lol


----------



## Daria87

Hello ladies. Our computer hasn't been working properly so obviously I haven't been on much. Still no :bfp: here but I went to my doctor earlier this month and he said everything looks good and he said that I do have eggs waiting to be made into a baby. Plus I've been temping every morning. I'm also still taking my vitamins everyday. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## jrc10

hello everyone!

daria - glad to see you're back! 

so much is happening right now! when am i supposed to test? i'm pretty sure i ovulated this month. yay! however, i'm not sure when. :(

i feel more normal than ever and i've been cramping a bit. maybe af is coming? 

i'll just be so happy to know! haha. 

i don't remember if i told you all or not, but hayley's court date isn't until june 7th, so we won't know anything until then. :( i hate that she's in foster care right now. that family is known for having 9-12 kids at once. you can't tell me that's love. booo!

on a happier note: it's finals week here and the students all move out friday by 6pm.

HELLOOOOOOO SUMMERTIME <3


----------



## amberdawn723

Ohhhh man not til June 7th? That's 4 weeks from now (I know...I'm testing that day!). Well I certainly have my fingers crossed that you get to have her. 

Daria- Great to have you back!!!


----------



## Juniper

Welcome back Daria - I just went looking for you today, wondering what had happened :)

Jrc - I am not sure when to tell you to test. You got a + opk right?


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, I was starting to get them, then they got lighter and I ran out...

I'm not good at the opk thing, so far. :(

I feel like I'm 'winging' it at this point. 

amberdawn - maybe we'll both get good news on june 7th! it could be a sign!!! :)

I think I'll just test in a week or so...after that, I'm making an appointment with the girl doctor. 

mrskcbrown - I'm sorry I haven't said anything to you, yet! When I first joined, I followed one of your threads for a while. Sorry if that's creepy, but I remember thinking that you really deserved a LO. I thought you seemed so genuine and sweet! I'm glad you're in our group. <3


----------



## Juniper

If i were you i would count the day that your opk started going lighter as your Ov day. you might have missed your surge, which has happened to me a few times. count 14 days from that day and that is when you should test. 

I hope everything goes great for you on June 6th! It is my experience with DHS/CPS that you do not have to worry about things going your way if you are genuine good people. My dh and I were worried because we had only been married for 4 months and we are not rolling in cash, but everyone just seems overjoyed that we were good people who wanted the boys for an unselfish reason.


----------



## jrc10

That was April 27th...I guess I could test now if I wanted to. lol.

That makes me feel so much better! I have secretly been so worried. I don't want to get my hopes up in case it doesn't go well. Kurtis keeps telling me not to worry because they want us to have her, but I'm really scared. Right now, I'm working full time and he's looking for a job. (He's in school full time, but isn't planning to take summer classes.) I was worried about the money situation.

We already picked out a potty chair and decorations for her room. haha. I really hope this works out.

Juniper - thank you so much for helping me through this. You're the only person I know that's been through it. You really are making this easier. :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Hi Daria, was wondering where you were.

Kat, how are you my luv?

Jrc - what a difficult situation to be in right now. Hayley is at such a vulnerable age but I'm sure they are taking good care of her and the wait will be worth it for the both of you.

Sending :dust: for all my girls...


----------



## Kat_F

I'm ok Jolene :) Waiting to O still 7 days away probably! Me and DH have planned a holiday in June :) I can't wait.

How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Have we heard from Chicken Little? I know her internet sucks but I'm hoping she is ok


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - you are very welcome, hun! I am glad that I can help ease some of your worry. I know how you feel. I didn't know anyone who had gone thought it, so I am happy to help :) Also, They say that 18 days past Ov is basically a 100% accurate test. So, if you can wait till Saturday, then you will know that what you get is the truth. Or you could wait till Monday if you wanted to give it a few extra days... I have my fingers crossed for you!!

:dust:

Kat - Are you doing Opks yet? Also, the trip sounds great. Where are you going? (if I might ask :)) Just don't make the mistake I did and plan it for the day you are to Ov! :wacko:

Well, not a whole lot new here... Just waiting I guess. We decided yesterday that my Mother and little sister are going to moving in for a while. My mom is having a hard time as some of you might remember me mentioning... They are going to be staying in our future nursery room. I want to know if it is weird that that makes me sad? I guess it is a reminder that it is not being used... Also, it makes me wonder that if the universe/God keeps sending me stuff like this, then maybe it is not meant for me to have an extra space... Because I will never need it... Ok, I just read that and it sounds crazy to Me! :( :wacko:


----------



## Kat_F

Start OPK CD12 so probably Sunday :) We are going to Bali and its just the two of us... I think we are due to come home on the day I O... lol.. ahh well we shall see!

My temps have been so stable this month its incredible...Looking forward to the downward O blip though I must say :)


----------



## Juniper

oh wow, Bali. Sooo Jealous!  Your temps do look great. Mine have been really high in my lp so far.. It is kinda crazy..


----------



## jrc10

I can wait til Saturday. :D


----------



## NGRidley

I havent been here in sooooo long! 
How is everyone doing???

I have just been feeling sorry for myself. My last cycle was about 36 days which is pretty normal for me, except that I had brown blood pretty much every single day! A few days in there I would have a day where I would pass clots or bleed for an hour and thats it.

I had my U/S almost 2 weeks ago and I go in tomorrow to get the results *eek*

also I have had AF here for 10 days now :(


----------



## NGRidley

ohh and can I be added to the front page? :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

hey ngridley and all!!! Ive been reading and it seems most of us are Oing or about to O or the 2WW. Im waiting to O. Im hoping that its soon. Been trying to time Bding accordingly. Guess we will try again tonite
Praying for more BFPs on this lovely board!:happydance:

:hugs::hugs:to all!


----------



## BWilliams

I waiting to O too and i keep for getting to test lol but i know O wont happen for a few more days but we had a practice round last night ;-)


----------



## Juniper

NGRidley - Welcome back and I am sorry that you are having such a hard time. I hope that the dr can help get you back the health very soon!

Also, I added you to the front page, I also added you, mrskcbrown...


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how ya'll been doing?
I haven't been temping lately cause been so busy. but i do know that my cycle is irregular this month cause i haven't gotten AF yet


----------



## NGRidley

Shey looking at your chart.....I dont think you O'd at all, or at least when the chart says you might have.

I would say that it was actually at CD27 or not at all.


----------



## Juniper

Shey - is your Cervix still open? if so, I would have to say that I don't think you Ov'd... if it closed after cd27, then I would agree with ngridley that you Ov'ed then...


----------



## froggy8983

Hi again to everyone, and hi to everybody I have not met yet. So still waiting to go to the doctors on Monday, I am getting kind of nervous now. So I have a question and please don't think of me as naive or anything, but now that we are getting more serious about TTC, I have started temping. My question is does your temp go up or down when you O and what if it is all over the place how do you know then?


----------



## amberdawn723

NGRidley- So sorry your cycles have been horrid. I pray your results tomorrow are what you want to hear and that you can get help for your bleeding. Sending lots of hugs your way!:hugs:

Kat- Bali?! I bet that'll be awesome! :thumbup:

Jenn- Sorry that you're having to share your nursery with your family. That must be sad. I suppose it's good though that you are able to provide a home for them when they need it most. And when you catch the egg you'll still have 9 months (or so) before you absolutely have to have the nursery space. Prayerfully it will all work out. Big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Froggy - Don't worry about it... Everyone has to learn when they first start :) It is normal for your temp to flux. The day after you Ov your temp should go up by at least .10 degrees. I suggest signing up for fertilityfriend.com. You can put in your temps and it will help you calculate your coverline and when your Ov. Also, recommend reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. It explains everything you need to know ( and a little more ;)) about charting.


----------



## froggy8983

Thanks and I am signed up for fertilityfriend


----------



## mrskcbrown

froggy8983 said:


> Thanks and I am signed up for fertilityfriend

Good morning or afternoon depending on where you are at on the globe:haha: I love fertility friend and I think its pretty accurate for the most part.

Ladies take a look at my chart. Does it look like I am about to O or have O'd :haha:? You probably cant tell much. Im just going to keep on bding because Im so nervous about missing it. Getting OPKs today. Im so lazy about going to get them because they are so freaking expensive:shrug:. 

Well I wont be on much today, field trip with my students to the movies:wacko:. I hope they act well:wacko:


----------



## NGRidley

froggy8983 said:


> Hi again to everyone, and hi to everybody I have not met yet. So still waiting to go to the doctors on Monday, I am getting kind of nervous now. So I have a question and please don't think of me as naive or anything, but now that we are getting more serious about TTC, I have started temping. My question is does your temp go up or down when you O and what if it is all over the place how do you know then?

Your temp will go up when you O and will stay up if you are pregnant, and will usually drop right before or right when AF arrives.
The temp rise isnt always a large jump either and it is different for different people.
Fertility friend will usually not tell you that you O until about 4 days after it happens.


----------



## NGRidley

I have PCOS....

now I have to figure out where to go from here


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry NGRidley :-( *Praying for you*


----------



## BWilliams

Man im only on days 12 ugh i still have forever to go...waiting stinks


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry NG! Sending more hugs!:hugs:

I know Brooke, I'm on 9 and waiting forever to O....but I've been in good spirits the last few days. We've been having lots of thunderstorms and tornadoes and it's expected to stay the same for the next week and a half. For some odd reason, I'm usually in a good mood when it's stormy and rainy. Not sure why though? Usually people are the other way around and all depressed when it's like this.

Mrskcbrown- Can't tell by looking at your chart. But if you look past the crazy menstruation temps (those are always wacko) and the open-dots temps then I can see a progression towards higher temps. Maybe a slow rise? Just keep on bd'ing til FF gives you crosshairs. FX'd for dear!:thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

NGRidley - I am sorry, but it is as least good that you know what it wrong now. There are a lot of women who have pcos and conceive. just hang in there and everything will work out :hugs:

Brooke - You are 2/3 of the way done with your wait! Hang in there, things will get more exciting very soon.

Holy crap! this has been the longest first 5 days of my 2ww EVER! I have been very busy so it should not feel like this, but it does :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

NGRidley: I have PCOS as well. I take metformin + clomid most months and I ovulate every month using those medications. Prior to being diagnosed with PCOS, I would rarely have a cycle. My DH also has some small male factor issues but I know we will conceive. Im not giving up my hope. The DRs will point you to IUI always as they feel it is quicker but I think we are going to do it naturally for as long as possible. So there is hope! Dont give up!:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

mrskcbrown said:


> NGRidley: I have PCOS as well. I take metformin + clomid most months and I ovulate every month using those medications. Prior to being diagnosed with PCOS, I would rarely have a cycle. My DH also has some small male factor issues but I know we will conceive. Im not giving up my hope. The DRs will point you to IUI always as they feel it is quicker but I think we are going to do it naturally for as long as possible. So there is hope! Dont give up!:hugs:

Right now I am being offered metformin, but not sure how much that is going to work for me alone.
I usually see a Nurse Practitioner (who cant prescribe clomid) and she is unsure if my doctor feels comfortable doing so. If he is not then they have to refer me to a specialist which could take over a year because I am 26 and still have time (and of course you can still get pregnant with PCOS). She suggested that my DH go and get a SA, that way if there is something wrong on his end things can be sped up.....if not then we know its all me


----------



## Kat_F

Good on you for finding out what is going on NGRidley...

1 in 4 women has PCOS my sister has it so I might have it also. It is very manageable and could have been much worse.. good luck I am thinking of you xox Good think your DH is getting tested also xox

I am on CD11 and lots of ferning happening wonder if I'll Ov early :)


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. 

NGRidley - I'm sorry about your news. :( But I think it's good to know where you can go from here. Please don't give up! We know you'll have a LO soon. :hugs:

Ok...so I caved in and tested this morning = BFN. :( I don't feel like God thinks it's my time, yet. Maybe he's trying to take care of Hayley first.

My good news is: CPS is coming on Wednesday to see our apartment!!! Hopefully they'll love it, and we pass with flying colors. On the positive side, we do live on a college campus, so I know our apartment is up to standard. :) The fire marshall comes every other year, at least! 

I'm trying to keep an open mind about our situation, and I truly believe that Hayley is our priority right now. Please keep us in your thoughts and pray that we get her.

Have a great weekend ladies. :)


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - hopefully you will get your period soon and your body will get back to normal... Don't stress about the home inspection. we spent 3 days cleaning and reorganizing everything on our house, and they acted like they didn't give a crap. What they are looking for are liviblity and safety issues. Will Haylee have a place to sleep? is there a working toilet? electric and water? Things like that. If you have passed with the fire marshal, then you will have nothing to worry about :) You have a great weekend too!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Juniper!

I'm very excited about her room actually. :) She even has her own t.v.! And the rug I chose (to buy when she comes) is soooooooooo cute! Should I get the outlet plugs and cabinet door closer things now? Or, should I wait until we get the go ahead?


----------



## Juniper

It is up to you I think.. I am so excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

JRC- How exciting! It probably wouldn't hurt to get some safety things for around the house before the inspection just to show that you really are thinking about Hayley's best interests. FX'd that she is placed with you! How long will it be before you find out for sure?


----------



## jrc10

I think they'll probably give us some sort of information on Wednesday, but court is still June 7th. That's the day we find out something for sure. 

I think you're right. We should childproof the apartment before they come. :thumbup:

I don't think I've uploaded any pictures of Hayley, yet, but here's one:

We were getting my hair done, so she decided she needed some curlers. haha. Not that she needs any. Her hair is naturally curly. Shortly after this, she had a hairpiece in her hair! It was so funny. All the old ladies were laughing. 

Thanks everyone for the love. :hugs: It really helps. :)
 



Attached Files:







285.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kat_F

So cute JRC :) xo good luck and I'm thinking of you :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh JRC! She's precious! Love that silly grin!


----------



## Juniper

hello ladies - how is everyone today?

Jrc - She is very cute! I love her blond ringlets!

Tomorrow I will be in the 1ww. I have been having a really hard time this lp. I don't know what is wrong with me. I have been very emotional. I have cried 3 times in the past week. The thing is, there are not any great reasons for it. I cried about having to give up my baby room. I cried when I found out that an extended family member is having a baby girl and she is doesn't want a girl. Could this be early pms?


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, she is adorable. 

Jenn, stop being negative. Both pms and pregnancy can cause you to be an emotional wreck so it looks like you'll just have to wait it out and see,lol. Be patient, try not to think about it, hahahahahahaha..... don't you hate it when people say that, as if? :haha: 

Today I casualed at the jewellery store I used to work for and I felt so sick I had to put my head down on the counter, lol. The world start spinning, I felt like I was going to throw up, my forehead was all sweaty and my hands started to shake. I had to tell the manager I was pregnant coz she got so worried. Thankfully the store was empty.


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome to the world of pregnancy Jolene!:haha::hugs: 
If there is one thing I don't miss about my last pregnancy it's the nausea/vomiting. FX'd that it doesn't get too out of control (as it did in my case, I had hyperemesis gravidarum).


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Amber. Thankfully I've never actually thrown up in any of my pregnancies just have 'all day sickness' instead of 'morning sickness' but I don't mind it gives me peace of mind knowing my hormones are up. I've never heard of hyperemesis gravidarum. What is that?


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

I hope everybody is doing fine!  

*JRC*, your little girl is so cute, and a huge respect to you and your man! Btw she looks like she is your biological daughter, you will be a beatiful loving family, she is lucky to have you! :hugs: 

*Juniper*, good for you, you can come and show your BFP in a week!!!!!!! be positive, dear! Why should it be PMS? It could be pregnancy, too! 

*Jolene*, ah, I wish I was pregnand and vomit all day :D Alright, just kidding! I know it is a tough time, I remember my 1st trimester very well! :hug: 

There is not much here, still so many days till O-day, okey, okey, we have to have sex only for fun, too, right? :D


----------



## Daria87

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is well. I've been in the house all day watching Bones and looking here on the internet for jobs. I figure if OH and I want to have a baby, I'm going to need to bring in money. OH is having a tough time (even though he won't admit it) and I want to help him out and it would be nice for me to get money from working, instead of just getting unemployment. Anyway, I have a question for you lovely ladies. When I went to my doctor, he told me to start temping every morning and I have. The past few days though, my temps have all be 97.6. I'm waiting for it to go higher so I know when I'm ovulating. Anyone else temping and ever hit a plateau like the one I'm on?


----------



## amberdawn723

Pelle- I'm waiting right along with you. When do you expect to O?

Daria- I've never had very steady temps. Maybe the other ladies have some advice?

Jolene- hyperemesis gravidarum is an extreme form of "morning sickness" in which a pregnant woman in unable to intake and absorb enough nutrients (food) due to nausea and vomiting so much that her and her unborn baby can suffer. Some women have it bad enough that they are hospitalized throughout pregnancy and have a feeding tube to help them survive. I think you have to lose like 5% or more of your body weight to be diagnosed with it. It's pretty awful and I fear that I'll have it again when I get pregnant. Mine was never bad enough to be hospitalized but I did lose weight and was best friends with the toilet for the first 22 weeks. If it wasn't for the life growing in my body, I would have truly hated being pregnant.


----------



## Juniper

I love you ladies! Thanks everyone... and yes, I am crying. :wacko:

Jolene - I am sorry that you are sick, but not a whole lot. lol :hugs:

Amber - My sister had hyperemesis gravidarum with her first and not with her last 2. She lost 50lbs and had to go in 2 times a week for iv fluids. With the 2nd she only threw up til 9 weeks and never threw up with the last... hope that is the case with you!


----------



## amberdawn723

Jenn- I hope you're right! Thanks for sharing your sisters ordeal...makes me feel a lot more hopeful! :thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper dont give up hope yet :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Brooke - I don't know why I am so down this week. I am usually nervous but excited at this point in my lp.. I know that there is a chance that I will get my miracle this month.


----------



## jrc10

Jolene - I'm so glad you're sick! So excited for your baby. :)

Juniper - Please don't be upset! I know in my heart that you will have a baby. You're such a wonderful and deserving person. AND you're WAY too young for any sort of 'life change.' You're probably pregnant right now....fingers crossed!

My bet is we'll have another BFP real soon. Thank you all for everything. I definately feel closer to all of you than my own friends. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

JRC - she is absolutely adorable

juniper - I am loving the chart. Definitely being overly emotional can be either pregnancy or PMS......I wouldnt give up yet :)

For me....today is CD13 and AF is still here....I think she is actually slowing down and may be gone by today or the next.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks ngridley - and I am praying that your cycles get worked out soon!

I am feeling better today. Dh got up with the kids this morning ans let me sleep til 11am! It felt great. Also, I was trying to think though things last night and I have come to the realization that I am so terrified that I am not pg because I have a feeling deep down that I am... I know I have been convinced by symptoms before, but there are not symptoms. I Think that is why I have been being so hard on myself. I do not was to get my hopes up again and get crushed. Do I need therapy? lol


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper i really hope that gut feeling of yours comes true this month  And jrc you are so right about the friends thing you guys know more about what going on in my life then my best friends do. But i really really hope this is my month cause in june we have dh bday our dating anniversary and our wedding anniversary and it would make them even more special if we were pregnant


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams, I hope this is your month, too, hun. You have been wanting this so much and are very deserving. 

Fingers crossed that you can't drink on your special occassions next month! :D


----------



## amberdawn723

NG- Great news! It's never fun to be bleeding iykwim.

Jenn- FX'd for you my dear! You must have one heck of a man to let you sleep in. Mine never does that (mostly because he's at work way before I ever get up and also because when he's off he wants to catch up on all his sleep). 

Brooke- That would be perfect timing, eh?


Update for me: I'm having fairly strong ovary pain on my right ovary.....wonder if O is going to come even earlier this cycle. Might just take an opk tomorrow to see how it's lookin.


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I hope this is your month! fx'd

Amber - I would def take an opk!


----------



## Jolene

B&B did something strange to this thread, it has disappeared from my 'subscriptions' and everyones siggies are blank!?

Lotsa baby :dust: to you all...


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls i really hope this is my month but most of all i hope you guys get what you want this month also  What happened to Stace im starting to worry about her. Ok so im in my fertile period right now so i guess i will start opks tonight


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - They made us an official team. I had the same problem. I am not sure about the siggys though, I can see every ones...

ok ladies, i have the "everyone has to ask it as one point" temping question. I woke up at my normal time to temp and I was shivering cold. I took my temp and it was very low, 98.11. I got under the covers and fell back asleep for 2 hours, then took my temp again and it was 98.59. I didn't get out of bed when I woke up the first time, so I cannot blame movement of the temp spike. So, do you think that I should use the low or the high temp?


----------



## Jolene

That is always a difficult one Jenn. Which temp was closer to your normal temping time? When that happened to me I took the temp that was half way between the two, lol. I know that's not accurate but I just couldn't choose, hehe!

Good luck with the OPK's Brooke! I was also thinking about Stace today.


----------



## BWilliams

Biggest thing i HATE about opks is feeling like im dying of thrist lol


----------



## amberdawn723

Jenn- Not sure abt that one.....Just note both temps and see how your temps look over the next few days. Your chart looks good!

Brooke- I know! I hate waiting 4 hours without a drink or a potty break. It's awful.

My opk today was negative....there was a line but it was pretty faint. I think I'll just monitor my cm closely and wait a few more days before I do any more opks. Trying my best not to poas.


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

it is extremely stormy and rainy here for days! 

*Jolene*, where is your signature, dear?  Are you better now? 

*Amber*, I hope O-day is coming this weekend, but who knows, one month I have my O-day on CD14, the next on CD23  

*Juniper*, you are on DPO8! will you test tomorrow? or on DPO10? :test: FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolene

Pelle you're a bad influence, lol, Jenn don't test yet BFN's are awful, it's too early!!! The best for me was seeing that dark line show up within a second. When you get faint lines you're left to wonder, is it an evap, are my eyes deceiving me :wacko: But hey, I know we have a couple of POASaholics on here so in the end it is up to you, hehe.

I don't put my siggy up on here as it's so bold and 'in your face', I don't want to have it staring in everyones faces especially when someone is having a 'bad TTC' day, iykwim. 

I am nauseous from the moment I open my eyes in the morning til when I close them at night (I'm not complaining) The problem is that the only thing that makes me feel better is EATING. I am going to pick up so much weight if it carries on like this!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - Do you not remember the name of our group? :haha: :hugs:

Pelle - lol. yeah I am going to wait till after af is supposed to be here. I am thinking that the 25th sounds good. I agree with Jolene. I have never had any sort of a line and I would hate to get an evap and get my hopes up.

I decided to put the higher temp on my chart... The temps were almost an equal difference from my previous temps. I chose that higher temp because looking at the lower temp made me sad :haha: Amber, I think I am going to have to take your advice and wait to see what tomorrows temp it. fx'd that it stays high!!!


----------



## jrc10

Oh my goodness, you all sound so promising!

I'm just excited that my boobs are sore!!! I'm hoping AF is coming. :D


----------



## Juniper

I sound promising?

your boobs are sore? That is a great sign that something is happening with your hormones! It feels so backward to be wishing for af for you. :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, you seem to be explaining new things. I don't remember you posting anything like you have been since I've been in the group. I'm just really hoping for you! 

My boobs are super sore...they hurt putting on or taking off a bra...and hanging. :( :)

I know it seems backwards haha, but I guess I just didn't get to start the race, yet. 

But at some point, I will! I'm also cramping slightly. :D


----------



## Juniper

hmm... wow. I guess I didn't realize that fully. I feel so backwards this month.. My emotions and way of thinking about ttc are just not the same as other months.. :wacko: instead of being excited about symptoms and stuff, I get sad. Like "oh it doesn't matter how good that sounds, it probably doesn't mean anything" I have been trying to keep my mind off it and not symptom stop because I don't want to freak out too much. I know that things could possibly be looking good and you are right, i have had some new things happen. I do know that I will be happy tomorrow if my temp stays up. ACK! I feel like a whiny child and I need someone to hold me. :haha:


----------



## jrc10

:hugs:

That's what we're here for! I don't want you to be upset, but you're always so supportive and positive for us. You're allowed to have your own time to feel down.

If you feel like whining, you go for it! I think it's really good that you aren't holding on to sympotoms this month. It's good to take a break from things like that. :)

We all need some time to vent and lean on others. We're here to listen. I just hope that your temp stays up. :D

When do you plan to test?


----------



## Juniper

:hugs: Thanks hun. I think I am going to wait till after af is due... probably the 25th


----------



## jrc10

Yay! Well then, good luck. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## Juniper

Amber. Kat, and Brooke - How are those opks coming along? any other Ov symptoms?

I have a crazy question for you ladies... Could I possibly be developing a triphasic chart? Is that too good to be true? My temps are already way more "normal" looking than they usually are.. I will probably end up doing day temps... Also, I am 9 dpo today, so realistically, af could be coming anytime..


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! 
AF got me on Friday. ugh!


----------



## BWilliams

Took 2 opks yesterday both neg second line was hardly there ugh but no O pains yet hopefully soon!!! Juniper i hope this is it for you :hugs: Jrc Sore boobies sound exciting  hopefully its a bfp and not af!!


----------



## Shey

jrc hope you get your BFP


----------



## Juniper

i'm sorry Shey :(

Good luck Brooke! I got my fx'd that those opks will start to darken for you


----------



## Juniper

I feel like this has turned unto my thread.. Where is everyone???? :( Have my comments made anyone uncomfortable? 

I took a nap today and woke up feeling awful :(


----------



## amberdawn723

Oh Juniper it's not you. It's the blasted change BnB did. I'm no longer getting notices in my user cp when there are new posts on this thread. All my other threads seem to work fine. But this one never shows up and I have to go searching for it. :growlmad:

Your chart looks FAB! Fx'd for you!!!:happydance:

I haven't been taking opks....really need to though since I'm starting to get ewcm and it's getting high and open...not quite as soft as it will be at O. 

Shey- Sorry af got you. Love your new pic of your boy! He's cute!


----------



## jrc10

I'm so tired today...but I know it's work b/c the girl I work with is also super tired...

My boobs are still sore, but I think it was worse yesterday. They do seem kind of big/full though...I really think it's AF, not a BFP...Either way, I'll be super excited. :)

I think it's Juniper's turn for the BFP!

Shey - sorry AF got you, but I have to admit, I'm JEALOUS!

Have a great evening ladies. :)


----------



## Shey

Thank you amber

jrc why you jealous?

juniper i had things to do but im on now


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper don't be so hard on yourself honey...Jrc u better stop talking about af she is not aloud to get anyone this month! Did another opk today and it got a little darker then yesterdays! So im off to take a shower then take advantage of dh hehe ;-)


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh my signiture is not working i forgot what cd i am on


----------



## Shey

B i got AF that's why jrc mentioned AF


----------



## BWilliams

Oh im sorry af got you shey :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thanks B. My BF will be here Thursday so hopefully AF will be gone


----------



## BWilliams

i hope she is gone by then so you can dtd


----------



## Shey

yay! its been so long since i've last dtd


----------



## BWilliams

Oh my goodness you better get busy then!!!


----------



## Shey

I will hehe! I want another lil one


----------



## jrc10

Shey said:


> Thank you amber
> 
> jrc why you jealous?
> 
> juniper i had things to do but im on now


I haven't had a real period since BC. I had what I thought was AF in Jan. and Feb. but nothing since...so I'm hoping that my body is getting back on track. :)


----------



## Shey

aww jrc my cycles have been irregular since i had my son in july 2008


----------



## jrc10

Oh I didn't know. I'm sorry. :(


----------



## jrc10

This might be tmi, but my nipples now hurt so much it feels like burning...

Have you all ever experienced this???

When my shirt rubs, it really hurts. They even hurt when I don't move. :(

It was better earlier, but now it's really painful.


----------



## Shey

its ok! my cycles are funny like that. like my last cycle was 43days long


----------



## Shey

that could be a good sign


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry girls i wish your periods get normal very soon


----------



## Shey

thanks B


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am not sure what to tell you about the burning pain... I have always associated that with pregnancy.. Are you feeling like you should take another test or do you think af is still coming? Something is def coming for you! I am sorry I can't tell you what though :(

Brooke - good luck with the :sex: :haha:

Amber - I same thing happened to me... i have to resubscribe to the group.. Start those opks and bding lady! :hugs:

I have been having another emotional evening.. I started getting some little cramps and am now feeling like I might be out :( I know that cramps don't always mean af, but it always have for me... I guess we will have to see.


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how you all doing today?


----------



## Juniper

Hi Shey! I am pretty good today.. I am excited about my temp this morning and getting really antsy to test :wacko: How are you?


----------



## BWilliams

Im good today just very tired...so ready to go home and take a nap and take an opk i hope today the second line is darker  Juniper how is your hand?


----------



## Shey

Juniper Im ok i have a headache! ugh I always get migraines when I am on AF


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - fx''d for that +opk. Also, my hand is doing well. I have my cast off now and the dr said that bones healed nicely. It is now just regaining the strength and dexterity, it is coming along though.. Thanks for asking :)

Shey - eh, I am sorry. I get migraines too. no fun :(


----------



## Shey

Nope they're not. blah takes a week for mine to go away


----------



## BWilliams

Well im glad its almost all better Juniper!!! I really hope this is it for you and jrc  I wanna bfp in the begining of june! So yall can have may lol


----------



## Shey

i'll probably have a bfp in june too


----------



## Juniper

lol Brooke, I hope you are right! I realized something the other day and seems like one of those too good to me true things.. If I am pg, my due date will me on my Grandma's birthday. This is the Grandma that we want to name our daughter after...


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, that would be nice. 

Jrc, I've never experienced that but it definitely means something is coming...

Brooke, I'm waiting for some bump buddies from this thread so get busy babe!

Could you girls please keep me in your prayers? I'm going for my 6 weeks scan tomorrow and am so scared they won't find a heartbeat. My appointment is in 15 hours exactly ( no use giving you girls the time as you're all on different time zones)


----------



## Juniper

I will be praying all day for you and your little bean. You will have to let us know as soon as you get home! :hugs: 

Other than stressed, how are you doing?


----------



## Jolene

Really, really awful ms so that's a good thing. Problem is I only feel better while I'm eating so by the time I'm 3 months I'll probably look 9 months!!!!!!!! I baked ginger biscuits this evening coz I don't feel like going to the shops but they don't look or taste like ginger biscuits, lol and they're supposed to curb the nausea but as soon as the biccy is finished I'm sick again :haha:


----------



## Shey

aww Jolene good luck and i will pray for you.


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - what about chewing gum or sucking on hard candy? When I am nauseous (which happens a lot with a stomach ulcer, acid reflux, and lactose intolerance :dohh:) I suck on peppermint sticks. The morning sickness really is a good sign, but I am sorry you are having such a hard time of it :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya ladies:howdy:

@Jolene: I am praying for you. I pray that they find a heartbeat and I know by God's grace they will.:hugs:

As for me, I think I am going to O today or over the next 2 days. My Opks are progressively gettiing darker so hopefully I will get a BFP on my anniversary June 6!:yipee: Good luck and :hugs2: to everyone!


----------



## Juniper

Fx'd Mrsbrown! That would be great!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks for the advice Jenn. On Sunday I went looking for barley sugar sweets to suck as I have heard that also helps but can't find any. We don't have peppermint stick over here, I googled them and the look yummy. Maybe you should post me some, lol. 

Mrskcbrown, I really can't wait for all you girls to test because we usually get 1 or 2 bfp's a month! I wonder whose turn it's going to be this month...


----------



## jrc10

Thank you all for getting back with me. I just took at 2 1/2 hour nap! I've been so exhausted with my job and the cps lady...

Speaking of her: WE PASSED THE INSPECTION!!! I really had a good time talking with the cps lady. She is going to call us on June 7th and let us know for sure. She said she didn't want me to get my hopes up, but she was recommending us. Now it's just up to the judge!!!

My nipples are still really sore, but not burning...I'm thinking about taking another test, although I don't think I'm pregnant.

Juniper - I still want YOU to be preggers! :D

Jolene - I love following your journey already. Thanks for not leaving us. :)

Mrskcbrown - I hope you're doing the nasty! heehee.

Good luck everyone and thank you for going through this cps stuff with me. It really makes me happy to report back the good news to you all. :) I could really have Hayley here in just 19 days!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - Great news! Yay :happydance: You WILL have Hayley there in just 19 days :hugs: If you don't think you are pregnant, you could just wait out af for a few more days.. Do you still have cramps? 

Jolene - I totally will!... I will let you know if I can find some.. They are a little hard to find when it is not christmas time...


----------



## jrc10

I don't have any cramps at all...just the crazy sore boobs.


----------



## Juniper

hmm... you have me so confused! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

I'm confused, too. I'm hoping that it's just AF...I know that sounds crazy, but I'd like to get Hayley settled first...

But, I'm not going to complain if I am pg. :D I don't think I am though.


----------



## jrc10

I think I'm starting to cramp...:)


----------



## Shey

i am cramping. was cramping bad yesterday


----------



## Juniper

Where is Kat and Stace? We miss you ladies! come back!


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay Jrc! I'm glad all went well for the inspection.:happydance:

Jolene- Thinking of you and your little bean! :hugs:

Yay Mrskcbrown! Time to bd!:happydance:

I have been slack in my opk and bd'ing....Have gotten 3 neg opks thus far, but cervix is getting close to O. DH and I just haven't had much time to bd. Hopefully we can in a day or two before it's too late. 

Where is Pelle, Stace, and Kat??? Wondering how you all are doing!


----------



## Jolene

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers!!!! Our little bubbikins is measuring 6wk2d and doc is happy with what he sees. We decided to tell my son today as my ms is so bad I can't hide it any longer. He is so excited! 

Yeah Stace and Kat, where are you two hiding? Has Kat not maybe left for Bali yet? I'm leaving on Saturday for a week holiday but hopefully will have access to the internet.


----------



## Pelle

*Jolene*, wonderful news, I am so happy for the good result! :hugs: 

*Jrc*, I am happy for you! I knew everything will be fine!

*Amber*, thank you for missing me, you are such a caring lady! :hugs: 


I am very excited, girls, I have been to the doctor for a scan this morning and on CD12 - *thank you my Lord so much *- three dominant follicles, one 19 mm in the left, two 18 mm in the right ovary! I had some guess, because I felt small piercing pains plus I am very wet (sorry for being natural...) ) 
I thought I had an earlier O day, but it is just coming in 3-4 days.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya Ladies!:flower:

Yes I think I am about to O today or the next day or so. My OPK was the darkest yesterday its been since I started testing. We BD yesterday and hopefully tonite and tomorrow.:blush: Im on my last Clearblue easy smiley face OPK so hopefully I will finally get a smiley one this afternoon.

:hugs:and more:hug:


----------



## amberdawn723

Wow seems like a lot of us are O'ing together! 
My opk this morning was questionably positive. So I think I may O tonight or tomorrow. My temp was a bit high today so FF gave me dashed crosshairs, but it's probably because I stayed up til abt 2am then temped at 5. So I don't agree with FF. 

Really need to bd today!!!! Eek! Haven't bd'd since cd 3 or 4 (i think). 

Pelle- Yay!!! So happy your follies are looking good!


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Wow seems like a lot of us are O'ing together!
> My opk this morning was questionably positive. So I think I may O tonight or tomorrow. My temp was a bit high today so FF gave me dashed crosshairs, but it's probably because I stayed up til abt 2am then temped at 5. So I don't agree with FF.
> 
> Really need to bd today!!!! Eek! Haven't bd'd since cd 3 or 4 (i think).
> 
> Pelle- Yay!!! So happy your follies are looking good!

Amberdawn, no bding since cd 3 or 4, wow:saywhat:! My DH would have a :hissy:. We :sex: at least every other day:blush:. I dont even think he can sleep without touching me in some way:blush:. Im not complaining though:haha:.

I hope you have some good :sex: tonite and you get that :baby:!!!!! Gosh I want this so bad.:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Pelle! Your follies are a nice size and considering they grow about 2mm a day I do think there's a chance of twins (I like the way you put that in your siggy) Have you been taking clomid?


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how you all doing today?


----------



## BWilliams

Im doing good today feeling a little crampy but when i tested yesterday my opk was light again but looking back to the day before it was kinda dark not as dark as the second like bht there was also like a water spot in it or something who knows opks hate me lol. Jolene im so glad everything went well!!! Pelle im super excited about your eggs and if u get twins well lucky you that is my dream ohh what i would do for twin boys!!!


----------



## Shey

Aww B!

I went to the doctor's today and they drew blood from me cause i want to see if i have a thyroid problem or not since my gma had one and my mom was tested for it.


----------



## BWilliams

Oh im sorry so when do you get the results back?


----------



## Shey

they will call me when they get the results


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies. 

Jolene - That is fantastic news! :happydance:

All you O'ers - Go get some babies made! :haha:

Pelle - Those sound like some great follies. Good Luck.

Well, I have a temp dip this morning and was wracked with anxiety, so I decided to test. I got a bfn. I don't have my hopes up anymore for this cycle... I guess I will just be waiting for af now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Jolene - That is fantastic news! :happydance:
> 
> All you O'ers - Go get some babies made! :haha:
> 
> Pelle - Those sound like some great follies. Good Luck.
> 
> Well, I have a temp dip this morning and was wracked with anxiety, so I decided to test. I got a bfn. I don't have my hopes up anymore for this cycle... I guess I will just be waiting for af now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Sorry juniper :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I won't be sorry until you see the witch. :)

Sounds like it's time for most of you all to get down and dirty. haha.

I'm like the complete opposite...cycle-wise...unless they're really messed up.

I'm still sore nipples today...and some cramps. I think AF is coming! YAY!!! :)


----------



## Shey

my arm hurts! i hate needles!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Ew shey needles ugh makes me all queisy inside...I didnt test today cause it was like 95 here and i was outside most of the afternoon so i had to drink something but i am a little crampy today so hopfully its the big O


----------



## Shey

yea needles suck but i have 3 tattoos, go figure. lol


----------



## jrc10

Aww! Juniper - I love you very much today!!!! :hugs:

I hate needles, too...but I have some tattoos. I believe that drawing blood and getting shots is different than tattoos. Waay different.


----------



## Shey

i knw! my arm still hurts from the needle. im callin it a night. night ladies


----------



## Juniper

Right back atcha Jrc! 

ah man, having diabetes gets you over the needle thing real quick!


----------



## Juniper

OK, something absolutely insane popped just in to my head... 11 dpo temp dip of over .3 degrees, twinging cramps yesterday and right now, bfn today.... implantation????? I know I am grasping at straws, but is it possible?


----------



## Pelle

Why not, *Juniper*? It is absolutely possible for you to be pregnant and testing negative on DPO11! :kiss: 

*Jolene*, I don't take clomid, but I gave a shot to royal jelly;-) My son was twins, too, but the other baby dissappeared during the first trimester. How is your belly, is your bump growing?  

Oh, tattooo girls, I am so jealous!!!! I find tattoos so sexy but my man doesn't really support the idea  So I have only a belly piercing 
May I ask what kind of tattoos do you have? 

*Mrskcbrown*, wow, you have a sex drive with your man!  I am more like Amber, we don't bd every other day except TTC time I wonder if it will change now that we will have a bedroom and our own bed! Now we sleep in the living room on a coach. :D 

*Bwilliams*, many of us really O near the same time here )))) it is super interesting! ) FX for you, dear! 

*Amber*, yeeeeah, O-day is here for you, dear! So you will be in the 2ww tomorrow! )))))))

*I MISS STACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry I've been MIA I've got so much work on in the day I don't get time to post and I'm trying to finish off my university certificate arrghghgh!!

I've been following you all though :)

Jolene still so excited for you :) xoxox 

Juniper I reckon day 11 is implantation for sure. Even if it is already implanted your HCG might not be high enough :)

Pelle where are you at with your cycle? xox

Well I have finished my smiley faces today so now just into the 2ww!! We shall see... i'm off to Bali on June 13 and can't wait... If no luck this month then we can try babymaking in another country hehehehe!

Still have not seen Stace on here.. I hope she is ok :(


----------



## Jolene

Hey girls :hi:

Jenn I had an implantation dip on 11DPO (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf467)

So excited for this 2ww, got my fx for you all!!!! 

My hubby has his ring finger tattoo'd with our initials and I want a similar design on my shoulder but still unsure. I also have a belly ring, Pelle.


----------



## BWilliams

I have zero tattoos i want one but i have no clue what i want lol...i have a feeling i O'd yesterday i didnt test but i was kinda crampy so im just going with it i will continue to test untill i feel like stopping...Im really worried about Stace to i hope she is ok


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> Why not, *Juniper*? It is absolutely possible for you to be pregnant and testing negative on DPO11! :kiss:
> 
> *Jolene*, I don't take clomid, but I gave a shot to royal jelly;-) My son was twins, too, but the other baby dissappeared during the first trimester. How is your belly, is your bump growing?
> 
> Oh, tattooo girls, I am so jealous!!!! I find tattoos so sexy but my man doesn't really support the idea  So I have only a belly piercing
> May I ask what kind of tattoos do you have?
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, wow, you have a sex drive with your man!  I am more like Amber, we don't bd every other day except TTC time I wonder if it will change now that we will have a bedroom and our own bed! Now we sleep in the living room on a coach. :D
> 
> *Bwilliams*, many of us really O near the same time here )))) it is super interesting! ) FX for you, dear!
> 
> *Amber*, yeeeeah, O-day is here for you, dear! So you will be in the 2ww tomorrow! )))))))
> 
> *I MISS STACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Yeah we like to jump one anothers bones every chance we get:haha:. My DH has a high drive.:blush: and I just follow suit.
Yeah it will probably change once you have your own bedroom. We think the bedding is *one* element of our marriage that keeps us connected.
Wishing everyone soo much luck on here!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

i have a high sex drive dh not so much


----------



## amberdawn723

Mrskcbrown- We co-sleep with our 3 year old DD, so it's kinda like natural birth control iykwim!:haha: We have to make a special effort or coordinate her sleepovers at the grandparents to get out bd'ing in. Although it's a challenge, we really enjoy co-sleeping. Before we started ttc #2, we averaged like 1 time of sex each month. Now it's increased a bit...maybe 2 times a month. Not much change, huh? :haha:

Tattoo ladies- I don't have any tattoos yet, but I had a design made for one. When our tax return comes back I'm going to go get it. It's a memorial tattoo in memory of my dad. My DH has a set of guns on his upper arm. He wants to get other tattoos as well...but his aren't really meaningful like I want mine to be. 

Jenn- FX'd that it's implantation!!!:happydance:

My opk this am was still questionably positive. Going to test later today and see if it gets clearly positive. Shouldn't be too long til I O. Reallllllly need to bd! Ahhhhh!!:wacko:


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Mrskcbrown- We co-sleep with our 3 year old DD, so it's kinda like natural birth control iykwim!:haha: We have to make a special effort or coordinate her sleepovers at the grandparents to get out bd'ing in. Although it's a challenge, we really enjoy co-sleeping. Before we started ttc #2, we averaged like 1 time of sex each month. Now it's increased a bit...maybe 2 times a month. Not much change, huh? :haha:
> 
> Tattoo ladies- I don't have any tattoos yet, but I had a design made for one. When our tax return comes back I'm going to go get it. It's a memorial tattoo in memory of my dad. My DH has a set of guns on his upper arm. He wants to get other tattoos as well...but his aren't really meaningful like I want mine to be.
> 
> Jenn- FX'd that it's implantation!!!:happydance:
> 
> My opk this am was still questionably positive. Going to test later today and see if it gets clearly positive. Shouldn't be too long til I O. Reallllllly need to bd! Ahhhhh!!:wacko:

Ok I understand the co-sleeping thing. I never did that with my 9 yr old daughter. I didnt want her to get attached to sleeping with me and DH. Wow, but only once a month? 
I have a tattoo on my leg of my name centered in a heart:hugs:.


----------



## BWilliams

We used to bd only once a month 2 if i was lucky lol but now its increased a bit finally  So what does everyone have planed this weekend?


----------



## amberdawn723

Feeling emotional today.....my hormones are really messing with me I guess. 
Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - you have officially gotten my hopes up! :dohh: :hugs:

tattoo girls - my first tattoo is going to be the footprint of my first baby on my shoulder... 

Son of a cat I am tired! I went on a field trip with my son today.. We went to the science museum. There was one very interesting exhibit. They had fetuses that had died of natural causes. There was 4 weeks to 36 weeks and each one had a little write up about the development at that stage. I was both fascinated and disturbed. On a lighter note, they also had a belly simulator that you put your hand on and it felt like a baby kicking. That was really fun to play with. I loved watching the freaked out look on my sons face! :haha: I couldn't help but thinking "just wait till he feels the real thing!"

I had a few more cramps today. I checked my cm once to see if I was spotting and it is clear. It has increased a lot though. I had a lot last week then it dried up and today it is back to lots of creamy cm. OK, that is all my brain to produce that the moment. Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Kat_F

That sounds interesting Juniper! A friend from work is coming up to 6 weeks preg and she is going to get an internal ultrasound next week to see the baby's heartbeat.. awwww.... 

And I remember when Jolene had her temp dip and we were saying it is implantation dip!! Turned out to be ID indeed!

My temps are good this month and I think there are about 5 of us who O at the same time BWilliams I know you and me are nearly in sync with our cycles...


----------



## Shey

My cycles have been irregular since after having my son in 2008


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> My cycles have been irregular since after having my son in 2008

Have you asked your DR about this Shey?


----------



## Shey

i asked my mom bout it since she's a nurse and she said after she had me it took hers a long time as well to get back to normal and that it is normal after having a kid for your period to be irregular for awhile


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> i asked my mom bout it since she's a nurse and she said after she had me it took hers a long time as well to get back to normal and that it is normal after having a kid for your period to be irregular for awhile

Ok cool. Ive always had PCOS so since seeing a specialist last august this is my first "real" regular year. I do have a daughter thats 9 but again, she was my little surprise due to my irregularity.


----------



## BWilliams

I know kat its very weird how close we all are just think soon we will all be bump buddies together and all due around the same time


----------



## jrc10

Just wanted to say hello!

Juniper - I am getting really excited for you!

My hubby finally came home after working away all week.

Time to get back into the swing of things...maybe after a week of no sex, we can make a baby!!

Have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Well, the witch got me this morning :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Well, the witch got me this morning :cry:

Sorry Juniper:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Sorry Juniper :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls. Now one of you needs to hurry up and make a baby so I don't loose all hope


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks girls. Now one of you needs to hurry up and make a baby so I don't loose all hope

Believe me, Im trying and praying. My hope is dwindling though:shrug:. I :sex: day 19, so I hope that did the trick. May try again tonite, but sometimes DH has "stage fright". Makes me so :growlmad:! Awhh anywho.....hope you all are having a grand saturday!


----------



## BWilliams

Im trying lol but i just don't have much hope that this will be my month either :-( I would really love for it to be but i just dont have a good feeling about it...but i agree SOMEONE needs a bfp this month! Jolene I think you should put your signature back up i wanna see the baby ticker so i can follow up on how far along you are! Plus I do not feel the slightest bit upset that you got your bfp im very happy for you the night that i saw your test i was jumping with joy for you and your family!


----------



## BWilliams

mrskcbrown said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. Now one of you needs to hurry up and make a baby so I don't loose all hope
> 
> Believe me, Im trying and praying. My hope is dwindling though:shrug:. I :sex: day 19, so I hope that did the trick. May try again tonite, but sometimes DH has "stage fright". Makes me so :growlmad:! Awhh anywho.....hope you all are having a grand saturday!Click to expand...




OOOOHHHH i hate the "Stage Fright" too it makes me so mad!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. Now one of you needs to hurry up and make a baby so I don't loose all hope
> 
> Believe me, Im trying and praying. My hope is dwindling though:shrug:. I :sex: day 19, so I hope that did the trick. May try again tonite, but sometimes DH has "stage fright". Makes me so :growlmad:! Awhh anywho.....hope you all are having a grand saturday!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHH i hate the "Stage Fright" too it makes me so mad!!!Click to expand...

Im glad Im not alone in this, LOL:haha::blush:!


----------



## BWilliams

Nope you are not alone....Tonight me and dh are going to have a date night dinner and shopping!!!! <--- I hate to buy clothes thought cause im scared that if i do i will get my bfp and not be able to fit them anymore but i NEED clothes bad lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Nope you are not alone....Tonight me and dh are going to have a date night dinner and shopping!!!! <--- I hate to buy clothes thought cause im scared that if i do i will get my bfp and not be able to fit them anymore but i NEED clothes bad lol

LOL, its funny how we put off our life in hopes of a BFP. Ive actually done that with exercising. I think if I do it, it will knock something out of place,LOL! Especially when I am in the 2WW! Starting monday though, no more holding out on anything for me. I gotta regain some control of my life prior to TTC!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown - I feel inclined to do the some, but I don't know if I can. I am getting so down that I am putting so much heart and soul in to ttc and not getting any result. I feel like maybe I should take a break, but i am not sure that I can shut my brain off to it. I almost feel obsessed I think about it all the time...

Brooke - I know what you mean. I do this too.. you can't really do anything about pants, but I have started buying a lot of empire waist and peasant tops :haha:


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies!

Juniper sorry to see AF got you :( onto next month then? First BFP for June for you then :)

Brooke I am the same keep looking at clothes and wondering if they will fit my big belly haha! Lets hope we get our BFP together this month xoxo

Mrskcbrown that's so funny about the stage fright. Gotta love the DH's they try so hard! We have a pretty good rhythm going in our house but still sometimes doesn't happen so have to wait a little while and then try again hey!

JRC get to babymaking and go you good thing!

Well ladies I'm in a major quandry at the moment. I quit smoking last Sunday and was doing so well all this week but caved in yesterday and went and bought some this morning. I know I've Ovd already and my chart looks good but I'm scared I'm stuffing up my chances each month. I haven't drunk alcohol at all this week and I wont next week either but I can't help feeling like the man upstairs is punishing me for not quitting. Sigh... anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm trying so hard and I KNOW the final straw for me will be the BFP but I can't seem to maintain motivation until I get that BFP... is that wierd.....?

I know plenty of women who have been chimney smokers and still got preggars. I hope that I'm not ruining it for myself :(

And FF is doing my head in when I put my temp in this morning it changed my O day. I hate that! I thought I was 4DPO today but now it has changed back to 3DPO. And my stomach feels all wierd the last 4 days. I was thinking it was nicotine withdrawal or food but I'm so hoping its something else... I might read my Tarots and see what they say :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Juniper sorry to see AF got you :( onto next month then? First BFP for June for you then :)
> 
> Brooke I am the same keep looking at clothes and wondering if they will fit my big belly haha! Lets hope we get our BFP together this month xoxo
> 
> Mrskcbrown that's so funny about the stage fright. Gotta love the DH's they try so hard! We have a pretty good rhythm going in our house but still sometimes doesn't happen so have to wait a little while and then try again hey!
> 
> JRC get to babymaking and go you good thing!
> 
> Well ladies I'm in a major quandry at the moment. I quit smoking last Sunday and was doing so well all this week but caved in yesterday and went and bought some this morning. I know I've Ovd already and my chart looks good but I'm scared I'm stuffing up my chances each month. I haven't drunk alcohol at all this week and I wont next week either but I can't help feeling like the man upstairs is punishing me for not quitting. Sigh... anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm trying so hard and I KNOW the final straw for me will be the BFP but I can't seem to maintain motivation until I get that BFP... is that wierd.....?
> 
> I know plenty of women who have been chimney smokers and still got preggars. I hope that I'm not ruining it for myself :(
> 
> And FF is doing my head in when I put my temp in this morning it changed my O day. I hate that! I thought I was 4DPO today but now it has changed back to 3DPO. And my stomach feels all wierd the last 4 days. I was thinking it was nicotine withdrawal or food but I'm so hoping its something else... I might read my Tarots and see what they say :)

Im praying your strength with quitting smoking. I know it has to be hard. My mom smoked with me and I turned out just fine. She regrets it but it wasnt a big thing back in the 70's.

While you are reading your tarots, tell me what you see about me too:haha:

Good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

I am Kat, I promise! :)

Juniper, sorry about the witch. :(

My nippies are still super sore...I'm starting not to be that excited about my changing hormones...whatever they're for...still no AF for me.

I'm getting tired of being in limbo again. :(

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Pelle

I am sorry, *Juniper*, damn AF :((((( 

I have no good advice how not to focus too much on TTC, it is not easy at all and I am glad you are a company we can talk about it and noone has to act she doesn't really care when actually she does )


----------



## jrc10

My mom smoked with me and my brother.

Just do your best, hun. You don't have to be perfect.


----------



## Kat_F

I officially hate the 2ww.... how can i only be 4DPO. So far to go yet and it might all be for nothing. Blah...


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Jenn! :hugs:

I finally got a + opk this morning. So will probably O tonight or tomorrow. Haven't felt the O pains yet thank God since I still haven't had any :sex:! Really going to try and get some tonight though.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how u all doing tonight? I was in a reading mood lastnight so I wasn't online.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> I officially hate the 2ww.... how can i only be 4DPO. So far to go yet and it might all be for nothing. Blah...

My sentiments exactly!:shrug:

@amberdawn: get to bding! You got to get in at least 2 times this month, so you can get your BFP:haha:.

As for me, think I Od CD 19 or CD20. Hoping this is our anniversary gift growing and not the dreaded AF!


----------



## Shey

i wish i could :sex: but cant right now


----------



## Jolene

Sorry Jenn :( I really had high hopes for you this month. It's just not fair.

Kat, a very close friend of mine smoked until she found out she was pregnant at 2 months and she had the easiest pregnancy ever! 

Thanks Brooke, if you go to my homepage it is there. I don't want to offend anyone by putting it up here. I want to be able to come here without thinking I'm stepping on anyone's toes :shrug: But thanks!

Have we still not heard from Stace?


----------



## BWilliams

Jolene im going to have to go look at that then!!! So how is everyone doing its been kinda quiet in here lol I miss Stace to i really hope she is ok!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:howdy: Im here.

Watching one of my favorite reality shows, True Life. I have so many, I cant keep up. I think reality TV has taken over.

Hope everyone is well. Hopefully my temp will rise one more day and I can get some cross hairs going on:haha:


----------



## BWilliams

I love true life! I just got a bit excited because the last two days i have have an increase in cm and i looked on my ticker and that what it says today


----------



## Pelle

I follow True Life on mtv.com, because we don't have it here)) 

I have done my first OPKs I got a positive yesterday. It is very interesting, because I have never done OPKs, so by judging my natural signs I would not guess today is O day at all, I would have guessed it was 2-3 days earlier...! Very interesting. :winkwink:


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies....don't want to bring the mood down with my pitifulness...but just thought I'd mention I had a huge temp drop this morning and O is pretty evident to be happening today, but I still haven't had any bd'ing and DH is at work til late this afternoon.:cry: 

Feeling pretty crappy.....I guess there's still a slim chance of conception if we manage to bd tonight, but I don't know. Guess I need to see about getting my mom to babysit my DD so we can at least give it a try. Not feeling very optimistic though.:nope:

Pelle- Good luck hun! Go get some bd'ing in!


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Hi ladies....don't want to bring the mood down with my pitifulness...but just thought I'd mention I had a huge temp drop this morning and O is pretty evident to be happening today, but I still haven't had any bd'ing and DH is at work til late this afternoon.:cry:
> 
> Feeling pretty crappy.....I guess there's still a slim chance of conception if we manage to bd tonight, but I don't know. Guess I need to see about getting my mom to babysit my DD so we can at least give it a try. Not feeling very optimistic though.:nope:
> 
> Pelle- Good luck hun! Go get some bd'ing in!

:hugs:Amberdawn:hugs:

I hope that you can get some BDing in tonite. I think that you will still be able to conceive because you know the egg hangs around for a minimum of 12 hours. You are not bringing us down:kiss:.

My temp dropped yesterday and today and Im suppose to be about 4/5 dpo. FF hasnt even given me cross hairs yet:shrug:. I was playing around with it and it looks like I would need to have at least 97.97 tomorrow in order to get them:shrug:? Maybe its an implantation dip, LOL:haha:...trying to clutch at straws here. One thing I know for sure is that I did ovulate, per the OPK and per my ovulation pains and sore boobies.

Its in God's hand, not mine.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> I follow True Life on mtv.com, because we don't have it here))
> 
> I have done my first OPKs I got a positive yesterday. It is very interesting, because I have never done OPKs, so by judging my natural signs I would not guess today is O day at all, I would have guessed it was 2-3 days earlier...! Very interesting. :winkwink:

Congrats on your positive! Now you have some work to do! Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

hey how are you all doing today. yesterday i had a fever of 101 and a migraine and still have the migraine and a lil fever.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> hey how are you all doing today. yesterday i had a fever of 101 and a migraine and still have the migraine and a lil fever.

I hope you start to feel well very soon Shey.:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Amberdawn you better bd tonight and then sleep upside down make those swimmers find that egg...Im confused on whats going on with me every opk so far has been light except that one last week and the one side had a water spot looking smudge or something well today im kinda crampy and i have very water cm im confused :-(


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Amberdawn you better bd tonight and then sleep upside down make those swimmers find that egg...Im confused on whats going on with me every opk so far has been light except that one last week and the one side had a water spot looking smudge or something well today im kinda crampy and i have very water cm im confused :-(

I am so bad with detecting those lines on OPKs! I have to buy the ones with the smiley faces, or else I will fail every time! Around what time of the month do you normally O and how long are your cycles usually?


----------



## BWilliams

CD 19 and a cd 24 so far and i have a 31day cycle sometimes 29 lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> CD 19 and a cd 24 so far and i have a 31day cycle sometimes 29 lol

Ok somewhat similar to mines, I usually O between CD 19-21, and I have a 34 day cycle, sometimes 32.


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. 

Work has been so crazy lately...I've only dtd once this past week...I'm just so tired! I feel like AF is coming, as I am cramping and still have super sore boobs...but who knows.

Hope you're all having a good week. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Hey ladies

I can't believe I'm only 6PDO this 2ww is taking forever. I hope if I've got a fertilized eggy it implants quick smart so I can detect it early!!! I'll be testing at 8DPO, 9DPO, 10DPO etc lol.... It gets me used to the idea early if I get BFNs.... I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but every twinge or gurgle in my stomach is driving me crazy. And I'm still having smokes but not as many so hoping for my BFP to give me motivation to QUIT!!!

Pelle interesting about your OPK - I use the smiley face ones because I have no idea how to interpret those lines. I buy them cheap on ebay.

Amberdawn hope you got to BDing :) Making that beanie :) If you got your surge it is not too late to BD they say you usually O 12-24 hours after you detect the LH surge.

Mrskcbrown I had a look at your chart and i don't get it? who knows?

Brooke you and me are about the same in our cycle.. lets hope we can be bump buddies xoxoxox

Haven't seen Juniper in a few days??


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I can't believe I'm only 6PDO this 2ww is taking forever. I hope if I've got a fertilized eggy it implants quick smart so I can detect it early!!! I'll be testing at 8DPO, 9DPO, 10DPO etc lol.... It gets me used to the idea early if I get BFNs.... I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but every twinge or gurgle in my stomach is driving me crazy. And I'm still having smokes but not as many so hoping for my BFP to give me motivation to QUIT!!!
> 
> Pelle interesting about your OPK - I use the smiley face ones because I have no idea how to interpret those lines. I buy them cheap on ebay.
> 
> Amberdawn hope you got to BDing :) Making that beanie :) If you got your surge it is not too late to BD they say you usually O 12-24 hours after you detect the LH surge.
> 
> Mrskcbrown I had a look at your chart and i don't get it? who knows?
> 
> Brooke you and me are about the same in our cycle.. lets hope we can be bump buddies xoxoxox
> 
> Haven't seen Juniper in a few days??

Yeah me either. Hope it starts to go back up tomorrow. Im really bummed about it.:shrug:


----------



## Kat_F

Might have just been a rouge entry... see how it goes tomorrow :)

Is your thermometer battery going flat?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Might have just been a rouge entry... see how it goes tomorrow :)
> 
> Is your thermometer battery going flat?

I thought it was a rouge entry as well because it was low on monday, but then when today came and it was low again, I was baffled.

I hope the battery is good because I just bought it last week. I was using the one with 3 digits then someone told me to get the 4 digits. I read one of my fertility books and she says to use the 3 digit one because the one with 4 digits is too confusing?:shrug: I dont know what to believe. I just feel like its so inaccurate and unusual for my temps to be this low after O. I know I O'd between cd19-cd21. The only other thing I can think and from looking at the chart galleries is that it could be implantation dip. I see a lot of women get it 4/5dpo. Not sure if that's my situation? I just dont know what to think anymore:cry:. 
After almost 15 months, I feel like I should be in a coo-coo house:wacko:


----------



## Kat_F

Probably an implantation dip :) It was for Jolene I remember having the same conversation with her xoxox I'm sure your temps will pick up - do you take them at EXACTLY the right time each day? It makes a huge difference taking them at the same time.


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry mskcbrown :hugs: why does ttc have to be so confusing????? Right now im just going with the flow till af comes or a bfp!


----------



## Daria87

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. No :bfp: here yet but OH and I are getting married on June 18 :wedding: :happydance:. We're getting married in a courthouse but it should be a nice little ceremony. His parents, two younger siblings, and his brother's girlfriend and baby are going to be there along with my grandmother and her boyfriend, my other grandmother, my mom, and our mutual friend. I told my mom I didn't want her husband there since we fought last time I had to go down there for my doctor's appointment and she totally respects that. I'll be wearing a white sundress with a white shrug over it, a pair of gorgeous white heels, and I went out yesterday with my future mother in law and got a veil from party city and she ended up getting a couple things that she wouldn't let me see. So, I can't wait to see what she bought us. Plus my grandmother is paying for us to get a cake and so I can have flowers. I haven't been this excited about anything in a long time :)

On another note, just a question for anyone willing to answer. If not, I completely respect that. Anyway, as I've said before, I don't work right now and I'm collecting unemployment. OH and I are trying to have a baby and he works for his dad and brings home $1000 or so every two weeks. He knows I want to work and he knows that I've been putting applications in places around us. As of yet though, no one has called me back. So, my question is, is anyone else out there in a position close to the one that we have?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Probably an implantation dip :) It was for Jolene I remember having the same conversation with her xoxox I'm sure your temps will pick up - do you take them at EXACTLY the right time each day? It makes a huge difference taking them at the same time.

Yes exact time daily 5:25am.

Yes my temps went back up!:thumbup: From 97.36 to 97.71, now I just need 2 more higher temps and FF should give me cross hairs. Ignore the red line on my chart now. I put OPK detection so that I could make sure that FF had my O day right and they do this time.

I said maybe its implantation dip, only time will tell. Im having serious cramping last 2 and half days, almost like AF. I dont know what gives?? Im trying to ignore it really because I HATE:growlmad: symptom spotting!

@Brooke: Yes TTC is so hard:shrug:.


----------



## Juniper

Hi Ladies, how is everyone? I am doing ok. I am on cd 5 and have stopped bleeding. Dh and I have made our plan for this cycle. We are going to do a true SMEP, use preseed, temp, opk, and prenatals. We decided that this is going to be our last try until I can get medical help. I am still waiting for my medical insurance, and it is starting to get too painful to try with out having the power to find out what it wrong. I couldn't stop without giving it one more really good shot, so that is what we are going to do. Next month will be 2 years tcc. I can't believe that. I never would have imagined that it would have taken this long.

:babydust: to everyone!


----------



## Daria87

Awww Juniper :hugs: I REALLY hope everything works out for you. I'll be sending tons of :dust: your way along with a ton of positive thoughts.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Daria and congrats on your wedding. That is really great! I hope it turns out amazing and maybe you will get a bfp for a wedding present!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sounds like a good plan Juniper.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Daria87

Thanks Juniper :) If I would get a :bfp: for a wedding gift, I would be over the moon about it :)


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry to the ones who have been trying for so long for me its only been 4 1/2 months but it still feels like forever...But I have all the faith in the world that God will give me the bfp that my heart so badly disires. Tonight while getting ready to bd my husband decides to tell me that his bestfriends gf is pregnant and then he was opps did i just kill the moment haha well duh you just killed it ding dong...anyways the whole time we were bding all i could think about was her poas on my old tolet in the house they bought from us and my old nursery being her babies nursery :-( Ugh ONE DAY BROOKE ONE DAY lol sorry had to vent yall


----------



## Kat_F

:( Brooke xoxox You will get your BFP soon :)

I just found out today another girl at work is 13 weeks pregant but I am really happy for her :) She so deserves it and is such a nice person I'm over the moon for her :)

Another girl at work is just 7 weeks preg this week and she too is such a nice person :)

With all these preg women around me surely my turn is next if there is something in the water?


----------



## BWilliams

No kat we are getting it together this month!!! Bump Buddies


----------



## Kat_F

We are in sync with cycles so yep bump buddies should be the next step for us!!!

I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but at 7DPO its hard not to. And I got my first BFN today lol... Not that it means anything at 7DPO but hey what can I say I'm a POAS addict


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Kat for your bfn but I'm sure it's too early. FX'd for you!

Well we did get to bd on my O day! Woot! I hope that's all it takes but who knows at this point. My temps seem right on schedule for Oing that day....I have had a fallback rise every cycle I've temped so far....very strange....

FX'd for everyone getting ready to test.


----------



## BWilliams

Kat you bad girl NO MORE TESTING!!!! Im going to be at the beach cottage all weekend so hopefully i can keep my mind off of testing


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Im on a chart merry go round:haha: 

Ok so ovulated on cd20 and temp goes up, up, and now down, up, down:shrug:. Ive been having cramping since about 4dpo but today is the worse and this temp today is only a few points up from my O temp. This is so unusual for me to have low temps like this. Im going with what my OPK and my body said was my O day which was CD20. Now when I put in fake temps for the next 3 days, FF gives me cross hairs still with O day being CD20. 

Next month, probably no temping for me. Just OPK and bding. This is craziness. Here's to hoping for some sort of temp increase tomorrow. 

@brooke: keep the faith, dont give up. It's coming.

@Kat: No testing until 10 dpo or even later.

@amber: looks like you O'd cd 20 as well. Good luck and baby dust!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Amber - it sure looks like you Ov'ed on cd 20. Hope this is the one, sweetie! :hugs:

Mrskcbrown - Your chart is a little confusing right now... Did you do any opks after your first +? I hope that things even out, I have do this happen to me.. Your at like 5-7 dpo and you think "there is no way that my chart is going to ever make sense!" but it does in the end... Hang in there!

Jrc - Has the :witch: showed yet?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Amber - it sure looks like you Ov'ed on cd 20. Hope this is the one, sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Mrskcbrown - Your chart is a little confusing right now... Did you do any opks after your first +? I hope that things even out, I have do this happen to me.. Your at like 5-7 dpo and you think "there is no way that my chart is going to ever make sense!" but it does in the end... Hang in there!
> 
> Jrc - Has the :witch: showed yet?

Hi Juniper. No I ran out of OPKs. I was blessed to get that one smiley face. Im really, really down about my chart. I need to have at least 3 more days of somewhat higher temps to get CH's and why am I so afraid that Im not going to get them. I dont understand how I could have a +OPK but no clear thermal shift yet?
Im also kinda down about the fact that FF had my O date wrong last month! I clearly ovulated cd19. Im disgusted right now, and not very hopeful.:cry: I think Im going to have a stinky 1st anniversary because of AF.:nope:

Pray for me, that I speak positive words over myself because right now, Im discouraged!


----------



## Kat_F

Mrskcbrown the fact that your chart is different may be a good sign :flower: praying for you xoxox

My temp jumped right up today so I'm hoping it stays nice and high :cloud9:
Maybe yesterday was implantation day for me hehehe that would be awesome

I've always had a pot belly its in my family - genetics.. but wierd my belly below my pot belly is filling out for some reason... I haven't noticed it in other months.. might mean nothing so next month if I'm out this month at least I will know that it means nothing but for some reason this month I'm hoping it means something.... ahhh symptom spotting and the 2ww is torture!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks gals! I hope this is my month too! 

Mrskcbrown- I hate when that happens.....I hope your chart begins to make more sense very soon!:hugs:

Kat- Nice temp rise! I've got major FX'd for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Juniper

Hi girls, how is the 2ww treating everyone? Am I the only one waiting to Ov? i hate that I am opposite you guys :( Wish we were all together..


----------



## Kat_F

Hey Juniper :) Good luck with the Ov this month hope you catch that eggy.

The 2ww is doing my head in. My temps have risen so that is a good sign but I'm getting BFN's every day :( I'm feeling so down about this month I have no sore bbs or fullness at all and am starting to get cramps which I'm assuming means AF is coming. My chart is consistent with other months around 9DPO where I haven't been pg. I know its too early and I have been so good-no alcohol for the last 3 weeks and cut down smoking. I'm just feeling so sad today that it might all be for nothing :(


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am sorry you are having a hard day... Do you usually have sore bbs? Also, cramping could be implantation, you know that!  :hugs: hang in there hun!


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls have a good weekend!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Mrskcbrown the fact that your chart is different may be a good sign :flower: praying for you xoxox
> 
> My temp jumped right up today so I'm hoping it stays nice and high :cloud9:
> Maybe yesterday was implantation day for me hehehe that would be awesome
> 
> I've always had a pot belly its in my family - genetics.. but wierd my belly below my pot belly is filling out for some reason... I haven't noticed it in other months.. might mean nothing so next month if I'm out this month at least I will know that it means nothing but for some reason this month I'm hoping it means something.... ahhh symptom spotting and the 2ww is torture!!

Yes I hope it means something. I mean its never been so crazy:wacko:. Today my temp stayed up so for that I am grateful:happydance:. It seems every other day it was up and then down, up and then down, now it stayed the same.
I have this nagging cramping since about 4 dpo that Im trying to ignore and trying to not symptom spot:wacko:

@Kat: Maybe thats a good sign for you:happydance::happydance:
The 2WW is horrendous but so far im not coo-coo yet:wacko: Probably by next week, Ill be crazy. So far Im just stressed over temps!

Good luck everyone and thanks for all your positive words! You r thee best!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - I was looking at your chart.. try discarding your temp for cd15. I believe that if you do it will give you cross hairs for cd21. Also, fx'd that those cramps are a good sign! What are your plans for your anniversary? going away?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Mrsbrown - I was looking at your chart.. try discarding your temp for cd15. I believe that if you do it will give you cross hairs for cd21. Also, fx'd that those cramps are a good sign! What are your plans for your anniversary? going away?

Thanks girl that worked! Funny youve said something about that day because I had been wondering that. I know I didnt wake up on time, nor remained still that day because it was a sunday and I was off from work:haha:

We were going away but money is funny so we are going to wait until the end of the month. Just going to enjoy a nice dinner and maybe a movie or something.

Thanks for your help!:happydance:


----------



## Juniper

YAY! I am so excited that it worked! :happydance: 

I know what you mean. Dh and I have not gone away (alone) since our honeymoon. Dinner and a movie sounds nice. Just being together is what is important. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats mrsKCBrown! I'm sure it will be a lovely dinner

Well yesterday was a funny day I was queasy and in a bad mood for most of the day... I hope its a good sign but could just be the onset of PMS. 10DPO today. Temps still up.
Hope they stay up xoxo


----------



## Juniper

Kat_F said:


> Congrats mrsKCBrown! I'm sure it will be a lovely dinner
> 
> Well yesterday was a funny day I was queasy and in a bad mood for most of the day... I hope its a good sign but could just be the onset of PMS. 10DPO today. Temps still up.
> Hope they stay up xoxo

Awesome temps Kat! I am starting to get so excited for you. I hope with everything I have that this is your month.. How long is your lp usually? Stay away witch!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Congrats mrsKCBrown! I'm sure it will be a lovely dinner
> 
> Well yesterday was a funny day I was queasy and in a bad mood for most of the day... I hope its a good sign but could just be the onset of PMS. 10DPO today. Temps still up.
> Hope they stay up xoxo

I hope your temps stay high as well. Nice chart


----------



## Kat_F

LP usually bang on 14 days so Thursday will be AF day if she's coming. Phew I'm tired today went upstairs to put socks on coz I was cold, ended up laying down and only just woke up. I POAS this morning and think I have a faint evap but that was only after I pulled it apart and held it up to the light etc etc all those things we do....

I've seen one of these evaps also when I was not pg in previous months so am not getting excited yet...


----------



## jrc10

Guess what! I just got my period today!!! I'm back to normal now. :D I have a question though...when you all resumed your cycles did your first one have a lot of clotting? Mine seems not reAlly heavy but there is a lot of clotting. That's not usual for me. Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## BWilliams

JRC- With my periods i always have a ton of clotting some big clots some smaller...but i got off the pill years ago


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies. As always, I hope everyone is doing well. First off, only 19 more days until I get married!!! :happydance:. Everyday that it gets closer, I get more and more excited. 

Anyway, today I went out with OH, FFIL, and OH's brother's girlfriend. We stopped to get something to eat, picked up OH's brother's daughter from his girlfriend's parents, and then did a little memorial day shopping at Sam's Club. I swear the more time I spend with my neice, the more I fall in love with her. Especially the way her parents pretty much disregard her. OH's brother is a HUGE jerk and yesterday, he threw the baby's bassinet at his girlfriend and OH's dad and OH were trying to get him into the truck to take him to jail. Everyone was really upset yesterday since while they were trying to get him into the truck, he ran from the house. Not to mention, he told his girlfriend, his dad, and OH that when he gets out of jail, he's coming back to get them. OH nor his dad were scared. He didn't go to jail. Instead, he's been staying at his friend's house and this morning, he came back for his girlfriend who forgave him...no big surprise there. He treats her and the baby like crap and yet she keeps going back to him. After I found out this morning that she ended up going with him this morning, I threw all compassion and sympathy out the window that I had for her. She wants to keep herself and her daughter in this position, then it's her problem but no one will let anything happen to the baby all because she can't get her head out of her butt (to put it nicely). Then after we came home today, the girlfriend said she was going to feed the baby and stay home with her but instead, she left with the jerk again and I ended up feeding the baby. Not that I minded. I love my 3 month old neice. It just feels like the family raises the baby and not her parents. Hell, the baby's father wouldn't even come to the house to see HIS daughter today because he knows that OH and his dad will go after him. Not to mention, when we got back to the house, the baby's mom took the carseat into the house and left the baby in the carseat and left with the jerk. The baby was still sleeping but she could've at least moved the boxes that were in front of the playpen and laid her in the playpen. Nope, I was the one who took her out and watched her while her mom was fawning over her jerk of a father. If I hadn't gone into the house, the baby would've been alone in her carseat. I'm SOOO tired of them not stepping up and taking care of their own child. Everyone else ends up taking care of the baby more than they do. The grandparents, OH, and myself. Plus the cherry on top of this dysfunctional sundae is the fact that the parents expect everyone to take care of their daugther, buy her the things she needs, and anything else they need and yet they're anything but grateful. All the while, OH and I are getting married and are still trying to have a baby AND we're supportig ourelves.Like I said before, OH works and I've been collecting unemployment. So we both know it'll be anything but easy to have a baby but we know that we would actually step up and do what we had to to take care of our child. 

Well, sorry about that, I just really needed to get that out. I hope everyone has a fun and safe memorial day. :) :dust: to you all.


----------



## Juniper

JRC - !!!!!!!!! :) That is great news! Next step... Baby Town ;) ps - I have a problem with really light periods and after a few of them I have one where I pass a ton of clots. It is just your body cleaning its self out..

Daria - I am so sorry you have to deal with that and I am sorry for you niece. At least the baby has you to watch over her and is not being neglected. I also understand your feelings completely. My Bil and his gf are expecting and in my opinion are the last people who deserve it. We just have to hang in there and it will happen for us and we will treat our children right! :hugs:


----------



## Daria87

Thanks Juniper :). We definitely let the baby girl know every day she's loved.


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Daria very brave of you xox

JRC sometimes AF is heavy and clotty with me too.. just a general clean out which is a good thing :)

Well I had another evap today at 11DPO and totally stuffed up taking my temp this morning so its lowww.... Just hoping to have high temps till Saturday and then will do a digital tests if I keep getting these v, v, v, v, light evap thingys on frers.


----------



## Jolene

Daria, that's awful. The poor thing! I hope they grow up soon so that baby can have some stability in her life :(

Kat, are you sure they're evaps? Do they only show up after the 'waiting period' is up?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! My temp keeps going up so for that I am grateful! Got to get happy over the small things!:happydance:


----------



## Pelle

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! My temp keeps going up so for that I am grateful! Got to get happy over the small things!:happydance:

Great news! No stop till your BFP!!! :kiss:

*Kat*, there are many children who are born from such evaps, I think it is very promising! Keep on testing! :hugs:

*Daria*, thank God you are there as guardian angels to the little child! My respect to you! :hugs:

*JRC*, good news! See, everything is turning just fine! :thumbup:

*Amber*, I am so happy you got to bd with your man! )) The perfect and lucky timing I wish! 


I had been to a swimming pool and got some infection, I am not too happy about it :( :nope: It could be risky to a pregnancy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:



> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! My temp keeps going up so for that I am grateful! Got to get happy over the small things!:happydance:
> 
> Great news! No stop till your BFP!!! :kiss:
> 
> *Kat*, there are many children who are born from such evaps, I think it is very promising! Keep on testing! :hugs:
> 
> *Daria*, thank God you are there as guardian angels to the little child! My respect to you! :hugs:
> 
> *JRC*, good news! See, everything is turning just fine! :thumbup:
> 
> *Amber*, I am so happy you got to bd with your man! )) The perfect and lucky timing I wish!
> 
> 
> I had been to a swimming pool and got some infection, I am not too happy about it :( :nope: It could be risky to a pregnancy.Click to expand...

I hope that infection doesnt compromise your soon to be pregnancy:nope:. Im praying all is well.:hugs:

I so want to test today! I dont know why I feel this urgency but Im going to try and hold out till friday.


----------



## amberdawn723

My fingers are crossed for you Kat (yay for 2 lines! maybe they aren't evaps!) and Mrskcbrown!!! Anyone else testing soon?

I'll be testing on June 7th....at 13 dpo and on my brother's birthday. He's over in Iraq for the third time right now so I'd love to surprise him on his birthday with a new baby niece or nephew. He comes home at the very end of December.


----------



## BWilliams

Im going to test soon not sure when though lol


----------



## Kat_F

Ok I need to vent.... I am officially waging war on the 2ww....

The ping pong going on in my head is ridiculous... "I might be pregnant" "There's no way I'm pregnant" and then there's "the lines are clearly evaps even though they showed up in the 10 min time frame they are way to faint to consider" "those lines might be my early baby showing its presence".. "this month is totally different to other months so I might be pregnant" .... "this month could just be a fluke and end up in nothing if AF shows by Thursday"......"My boobs are looking a tiny bit bigger and were a little sore last night" ... "My boobs get bigger anyway before AF usually"... "My stomach is bloated and twinging" ... "My stomach gets bloated and twinging anyway on any normal month"... "I don't think I can have babies"... "Babies are natural and happen all the time" AARRGGHGHGHGHGHGH......

So this morning DH woke me up two hours early and told me to take my temp so I took my temp.. it was low... I went back to sleep... woke up at correct time... took temp.. it is high... 

I keep looking at my evaps and they are soooo so faint even though pink in colour like they are supposed to be I wont be convinced till I take a Digital on Saturday IF my temps stay high and AF doesn't come....

Sigh this is totally ridiculous... I know why each month I am nearly glad when AF shows to end this dreaded 2ww....


----------



## amberdawn723

Kat I am super excited for you! If it's a faint pink line, then it very well could be a faint pink BFP! But I know waiting to take a digi is doing your head in.....Sending hugs your way during your wait.:hugs:

As for me I'm getting the hankering to test already on 6dpo....way too early I know, but just wish I could know already. :wacko:


----------



## Kat_F

Chart looks good Amber! I POAS and its a BFN but I've had so much liquid this morning who knows. LOL i give up I'll see what tomorrow's temps tell me.


----------



## Shey

Aww Kat hope you get your BFP


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat, I know how you are feeling. I pray that the faint is a BFP. If you can just wait until saturday. Hard I know. I am going to test friday or saturday, because my anniversary is sunday and if its a bfn, i surely dont want to get it then! Good luck to everyone testing soon!

@amber: Good luck on your testing this week. 6dpo, whew, but I know you just want to know. Me too!:thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I have everything crossed for you hun! 

Mrsbrown - nice temps!

Amber - hang in there a few more days..

well, I am a little confused. I have a SHO cervix and ewcm, but barely anything on my opk. I am wondering if my pee wasn't concentrated enough.. Also, I have always ov'd on cd 16, so it is a bit early for all this... Guess I might Ov early this month :shrug:


----------



## Kat_F

Sounds promising Juniper... get to BDing and you'll probably get the +opk tomorrow!


----------



## BWilliams

Kat i really hope this is our month :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all!:flower:

FF says my chart is triphasic. I think thats a good thing. I told yall Im just happy these days over the small things:happydance:

Geez, I hope we all finally get these BFPS!!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

OH my goodness me kat and kcbrown are all very close im getting very excited!!!


----------



## Shey

Well I finally got to :sex: with a guy ive known for 9months. it was wonderful. hehe! maybe :sex: ing again on thursday


----------



## Kat_F

Well done Shey and MrsKcbrown! Triphasic is good!

I have another high temp today but I have had high temps in past months on 13 DPO and not been preg before so its all up to the next few days... I'm not hopeful :(


----------



## Juniper

ah, Kat. Hang in there hun. Did you take a test today? I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Shey

thank you Kat!
hope you get that BFP


----------



## mrskcbrown

When are you testing again Kat? My AF is due in 3 days. I hope she stays away and temps stay up.

Anyone feel like if they dont get a certain symptom, they are not pregnant? Thats me. I think if I dont have sore nips, I cant be preggers:shrug:. I guess because _most_ do get that symptom. Im just crampy and been this way since 4dpo:wacko::wacko:.

Well.....chat lata:hugs:


----------



## Shey

mrskcbrown when i was preggers with my son in 2008 i never had the sore boobs or nipples infact i didn't have any symptoms except the tiredness and felt a lil nauseated.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> mrskcbrown when i was preggers with my son in 2008 i never had the sore boobs or nipples infact i didn't have any symptoms except the tiredness and felt a lil nauseated.

Thats awesome to know. At least im not going coo-coo:wacko:. 3 more days and we will see!


----------



## Shey

good luck mrskcbrown. I wont get to test for another couple weeks or so


----------



## BWilliams

Well tomorrow af is due but still no sign of her


----------



## Shey

aww B hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## BWilliams

I hope so


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - fx'd for you!!!

Brook - I am praying that :witch: stays away for you!

Well still no +opk. It was a little darker, but still not half as dark as the control.


----------



## Kat_F

Ahh Brook you and me are on the same cycle again. 13DPO. 

I'm not sure if I'll test later tonight. I might wait till tomorrow to see if my temps are up.


----------



## Jolene

Yay Brooke, when are you testing?

Kat and kc, things are looking good. I also didn't have sore nips. This time my bbs weren't even sore. Just the 24hr nausea.

Please think of me tomorrow I have another scan (8wks) This is how far I was the last time I had a mmc (well only found out at 9wks but baby had died at 8wks) I am still so nervous about this pregnancy and I know I should be more positive. If everyone is alright with it I will post a pic of the scan tomorrow!

Have a lovely day ladies and please, please, please, I need a bump buddy!


----------



## Pelle

*Jolene*, I would love to see your scan! There will be no problem, you will see!  :flower:

*Kat, Brooke*, come on, girls, please, test, we go crazy here when can we see you getting your BFP!  

*Mrskcbrown*, wow, triphasic! It is only with pregnancy, isn't it? :happydance: How can you resist testing, my dear? 

Not much news here, I changed my ticker, because I liked Brooke's very much;-)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Jolene: My prayers are with you. I can understand your nervousness. It will be ok, and everything will go very well.:hugs:

@Pelle: I caved in and tested yesterday and at 11dpo it was :bfn::shrug:.

My temp keeps going up so I am going to retest on saturday because :af: should be here by then. Trying to remain positive.:thumbup:


----------



## Kat_F

I got BFN tonight also. Af will come tomorrow or Friday I think...

Nice to hear Jolene! Good luck in your scan xoxoxox


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> I got BFN tonight also. Af will come tomorrow or Friday I think...
> 
> Nice to hear Jolene! Good luck in your scan xoxoxox

How long are your cycles usually? Your temp seems to still be up so there is still a possibility that you can be preggers. Dont give up yet.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

morning ladies
so this morning woke up with bad cramp and now having weird feeling in my lower abdomen.


----------



## mrskcbrown

So because Im insane:wacko:, I looked at every chart on FF like mines with a 34 day cycle and _*everyone*_ got a BFN on 11dpo, and BFP at 12dpo+. This makes me feel a little bit better because I got a BFN yesterday at 11dpo. www.pregnology.com says its because not enough HCG has built up yet. Ok so theres still time, LOL.

@shey: Hmm, not sure what it could be? You just BD the other day and this was after ovulation right as your ticker says you are 4dpo?:shrug: Anything is possible though:hugs:


----------



## Shey

yea i just BD yesterday so idk either mrskcbrown. :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Pelle thats funny cause i stole the idea from Jrc!!! Jolene im praying everything goes amazing at the doctors today!!! As for me No af yet and no sign of her  but im not sure what symptoms i have cause i dont know whats real and whats fake anymore lmao...as far as testing goes i dont know when to test i have a good feeling about this month but then again im scared to test and see a bfn


----------



## Juniper

Kat - don't even think you are giving up yet lady!  your chart still looks fantastic :hugs:

Mrsbrown - Your chart is insane! I am so excited for you. Also, yes 11 dpo is still early. There is still hope

Brooke - Still have my fx'd for you. If you are scared of a bfn, then you should wait til the day after af is due to test...

OK, so I think that I am 1 dpo today. I never got a +opk, but last night I had Ov pain (does not happen very often, but I am sure that is what it was) So I grabbed dh and ran for the bedroom :haha: This morning my temp was up and my cervix is closed. This was a very atypical ovulation. It has me a little unsettled. Why did I not get a +opk? Why did I Ov so early? Why the Ov pain? Hopefully I have a high temp in the morning to settle my worries...


----------



## BWilliams

I know juniper but im so scared


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I know juniper but im so scared

I can understand your fear. I too am scared to test. Hate BFNs!:growlmad:


----------



## Shey

ok im having pain in my abdomen :cry:


----------



## jrc10

bwilliams - I stole the ticker from someone on this site, too. haha!

Ladies - I really feel like someone's going to get their BFP soon. It is a different month. ;)

Haven't we had one each month? Hopefully next month will be mine, now that we know I'm actually in the game. :D I've felt so crappy lately, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Shey

I could be next


----------



## jrc10

Shey, I hope we're all next. 

I just meant that I'm actually having a real cycle! I feel like I'm participating like you all are. 

That's all.


----------



## Shey

yay!!!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I know what you mean. I have a feeling we will have at least one this month! I am sorry that you are not feeling good, but I am so glad the you are "in the game"


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Juniper! 

:hugs:

Shey - You're really starting to crack me up!


----------



## Shey

how so?


----------



## jrc10

You just got so excited. It was really cute!


----------



## Shey

Im just happy for everyone on here


----------



## Jolene

Thank you all for keeping me in your thoughts/prayers. My scan went wonderful. Baby is measuring 8w4d now so 4 days ahead, he/she is now 20.1mm big, lol. The heartbeat was good at 160bpm. Doc has asked us not to have intercourse until further notice because of where baby is positioned. Poor DH but he was so relieved when we left the docs office and admitted he was so nervous (which is unusual for him)

I have attached a picture for you all to see. You can see baby's head at the bottom and two little arms and two little legs. Doc says it looks like a teddy bear, lol. I'm going again at 12 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0731_2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kat_F

Nawww how cute Jolene... so good to see the bub :) you deserve it :) Love the DH's sometimes we forget how involved they get.

You ladies make me laugh I've had a shocker of a day today.. After my BFN last night of course my temps dropped this morning which is a sure sign AF is due any day. I was pretty sad this morning. I guess there is nothing I can do though :(


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Kat :hugs: Sorry you're having a bad day. I really hope your temps go up again. Why are you testing in the evenings and not with FMU?

Amber, KC, have you guys succumbed to the call of the HPT's?


----------



## BWilliams

I tested BFN this morning kinda broken by it... I had a very good feeling about this month but that feeling just went out the window :crying:


----------



## Shey

aww B dont give up you will get your BFP as we all will


----------



## Kat_F

Know how you feel Brooke xox

Jolene I tested with evening pee because I couldn't help myself lol.. ahh well... tomorrow AF will be here I'm sure of it this month is looking exactly like previous ones when I haven't been pg


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Shey I know i will get it one day but i just wish it was sooner rather then later


----------



## Shey

I know how you feel B


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Kat & Brooke:hugs: This road is so difficult.:nope: Brooke has AF arrived yet? If not there is still hope. Kat, you know your cycles better than I and Im sure you know your charts but I hope AF stays away. Shey I hope your tummy feels better:hugs:.


My temp rose again this morning. Its been rising the last 5-6 mornings and AF is due tomorrow. If she is a no-show then I will test saturday. Im scared:nope: to test one day earlier than when AF due therefore going to wait a day after she is due.


----------



## Shey

Thank you mrskcbrown! right now i feel a lil nauseated


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry all you gals testing and getting BFNs.....I hate seeing just one line.:hugs:

I'm actually kinda sick right now:sick:. Somehow I caught pink eye and have a sore throat as well. Had a bit of a fever yesterday but it went down really well with meds (it was 100.3F).....feeling fatigued but pretty well considering how bad my eye looks. Trying my best not to spread it to anyone especially my DD. 

I'm also trying my hardest not to test til 13dpo (June 7th)...but it sure is hard avoiding the urge to poas as you all know!


----------



## Shey

aww amber hope you feel better


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok well, I felt positive about this cycle but of course there is always someone to bring your hopes to a halt on this site. Anywho, someone says my O date is probably wrong and it may have been CD28. Every month my AF has been between 32-34 days. If I base my O date on CD 28 then I wouldnt have a cycle until around June 12, making my cycle 41-42 days. Since I have been messing with my chart I now have dashed cross hairs. Also we didnt bd enough for cd 28. We got to our "destination" like 2 days before but not the day of because my Dh has issues sometimes. I know I had those O pains on cd 20. Now I feel like a complete fool.:cry: I dont know what to believe anymore, FF got my O date wrong last month and now possibly this month and I pay for this crap?? I might as well just do a shot in the dark than pay attention to all this crap. Then I was told to use OPKs now just to find out they might be wrong. Sorry just a vent, Im literally crying, Im so disappointed!:cry:


----------



## Shey

Aww mrskcbrown :hugs: hun I hope things go fine for ya and that you get your BFP


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - No offense to the person who told you that, but I don't agree. The most important sign is cm and yours was fertile around cd 20. Also, yes can get a +opk and then not ov, but you had a .3 degrees rise! Also, you had a fall back rise last month too! Err. I am sorry that someone got you upset. This makes me mad. Go to ff chart finder and look up pregnancy charts with fallback raise, erratic temps, and triphasic. there are 2 that look just like yours. I know that I might be giving you false hope, and if I am I am so very sorry, but I really don't think that I am.

Brook and Kat :hugs:

Jolene - That is the cutest teddy bear I have ever seen! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey Juniper


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> MrsBrown - No offense to the person who told you that, but I don't agree. The most important sign is cm and yours was fertile around cd 20. Also, yes can get a +opk and then not ov, but you had a .3 degrees rise! Also, you had a fall back rise last month too! Err. I am sorry that someone got you upset. This makes me mad. Go to ff chart finder and look up pregnancy charts with fallback raise, erratic temps, and triphasic. there are 2 that look just like yours. I know that I might be giving you false hope, and if I am I am so very sorry, but I really don't think that I am.
> 
> Brook and Kat :hugs:
> 
> Jolene - That is the cutest teddy bear I have ever seen! :hugs:

Hey Juniper, ok here's what I did: I added back in all my discarded temps except one where I really truly know I didnt get enough sleep. Then with my +OPK, I put them all together and I didnt "really" get a clear positive:shrug: now that I re-look at them. So FF put me at CD26 as ovulation which "seems" to be right. I am still not counting out that I possibly O'd on CD20. I am just going to stick with CD26 and just test next week around tuesday or wednesday instead. Prior to the change I had dashed crosshairs and now they are solid. I think what you are telling me is right as well. Thanks girl!:hugs: Only time will tell. Gonna save my test for as long as I can:haha:

Love, love, love this group of women!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - I am glad that you got it figured out :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams and Kat - :hugs: It's not over until the witch gets you. :)

Jolene - I LOVED seeing the picture of the baby. I am so excited for you!!!

We find out on Monday if we get Hayley or not...I think we're going to get her, but I'm scared to get my hopes up. Fingers crossed ladies!

Juniper - I love how involved you are with everyone and how much knowledge you have. You are wonderful. I just thought you should know! <3


----------



## Kat_F

Morning Ladies! Well I got the massive temp drop this morning I was expecting so AF will arrive any moment now. At least my charts are consistent that has to be a good sign right? What a rollercoaster of a month. In 9 days we are off to Bali yay!!! So excited can't wait for the holiday xox If we are successful this month that means I will have a Pisces Baby.. I'd love that :)


----------



## Shey

hey Amber!:wave:
how are you doing?


----------



## jrc10

Kat - Bali sounds wonderful! I hope you have so much fun. Tons of babydust to you hun. 

:)


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Jrc, that's so sweet. I have my fx crossed for Monday for you! 

Kat, I'm sorry the witch got you and yes it is a good thing that you can see that consistency in your charts. I'm sure that means it will happen soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Jrc, that's so sweet. I have my fx crossed for Monday for you! 

Kat, I'm sorry the witch got you and yes it is a good thing that you can see that consistency in your charts. I'm sure that means it will happen soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks jrc! :hugs: and I am praying that everything works our with Hayley

Kat - :hugs:

Well, I am completely confused at this point! I checked my cervix this morning and it is open! and I have more ewcm :wacko: I am going to do an opk today and see what it says. I seriously feel like giving up now and not even bothering with this month. I am sick and we haven't been bding like we should. I might not have even ov'd yet and I just know that this month is going to be a flop :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks jrc! :hugs: and I am praying that everything works our with Hayley
> 
> Kat - :hugs:
> 
> Well, I am completely confused at this point! I checked my cervix this morning and it is open! and I have more ewcm :wacko: I am going to do an opk today and see what it says. I seriously feel like giving up now and not even bothering with this month. I am sick and we haven't been bding like we should. I might not have even ov'd yet and I just know that this month is going to be a flop :cry:

I am so bad at checking my cervix and the the mucus it produces. It all feels the same to me:wacko:. Anywho, why dont you give it a try tonite? Dont give up. I know you are sick but a little:sex:might make you feel better. Try every other nite so that you dont burn out. I hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

I :sex: and I already feel like this is a flop. Especially with the way my O date changed. Ive never O'd this late but I didnt take clomid this time either.:shrug:


----------



## Juniper

lol Mrsbrown! Looks like I will be :sex:tonight. I just got a +opk and checked my cm and it stretched 2in! I feel kinda stupid being confused like this.. This seems like something I should be able to be by now. 

Don't worry too much about the late Ov. The follicular phase can fluctuate with no harm to your fertility. It is your lp that you need to keep an eye on. You are probably right about the clomid. Your eggy probably just needed a few more days to grow with out it, but it great that you didn't need it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> lol Mrsbrown! Looks like I will be :sex:tonight. I just got a +opk and checked my cm and it stretched 2in! I feel kinda stupid being confused like this.. This seems like something I should be able to be by now.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the late Ov. The follicular phase can fluctuate with no harm to your fertility. It is your lp that you need to keep an eye on. You are probably right about the clomid. Your eggy probably just needed a few more days to grow with out it, but it great that you didn't need it!

Thats awesome Juniper. Have fun!:happydance:

Yeah my LP is usually long but with my O being this late, Im kinda worried. Yes Im glad that I didnt need clomid this month because I o earlier and my cm is thicker.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--joining this also..xx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how you all doing tonight?

I've been having early symptoms for the past couple of days. I've been nauseous, cramping, sore boobs and felt a twinge in my lower abdomen


----------



## jrc10

brillbride - welcome!


----------



## Juniper

Welcome brillbride!

Wow Shey, hope this is it for you.

Eh, I feel ridiculous! I went to wake dh up early so we could bd before he had to go to work. I laid down beside him that fell asleep! :shrug:


----------



## Pelle

*Brillbride*, you are very welcome! I hope you will have a happy and healthy pregnancy soon! :hugs: 

*Juniper*, woohoo, you are definately very fertile these days! Your new avatar pic is wonderful! 

*Shey*, very good Will you test from DPO9? 

I resisted to test yesterday and today. I try to wait till AF is due on Tuesday. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Shey

Thanks Juniper

Pelle Im gonna test on father's day(june 20th)


----------



## Juniper

Wow Shey, you are waiting a long time to test.

Pelle - fx'd for you! are you symptom spotting?


----------



## Shey

I want to see how long i can go to test. last time i had to take 4 tests before i got a positive when i was pregnant with my son 2 yrs ago


----------



## Juniper

Shey said:


> I want to see how long i can go to test. last time i had to take 4 tests before i got a positive when i was pregnant with my son 2 yrs ago

cool, well good luck!


----------



## brillbride

thanks girls--im on cd 13 after a 6 week MC...starting to TTC ASAP as really want a baby...good luck to you all..xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Juniper: awhhh, hope you get some bding in very soon! Hurry.:thumbup:

@brillbride:welcome!:happydance: and :hugs:about your recent loss.

@Pelle: I too am testing on tuesday. I wanted to test tomorrow on my anniversary but it would be hell if its a BFN.:nope: Good thing is my temp went up a bit, so for that I am happy.:happydance:

Hope everyone is having a good saturday!:hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Morning ladies!

Welcome Brillbride!:wave:

Juniper- I hope you get to bd soon!

KC- Your chart is looking good, don't count it as a flop yet!

Kat- Hugs!!!:hugs: Sorry af got you! FX'd for this cycle.

I had a MAJOR temp drop today.....and af is due tomorrow. So either af is certain or I had one serious implantation dip.....not keeping my hopes up though.:nope: Sigh......


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Welcome Brillbride!:wave:
> 
> Juniper- I hope you get to bd soon!
> 
> KC- Your chart is looking good, don't count it as a flop yet!
> 
> Kat- Hugs!!!:hugs: Sorry af got you! FX'd for this cycle.
> 
> I had a MAJOR temp drop today.....and af is due tomorrow. So either af is certain or I had one serious implantation dip.....not keeping my hopes up though.:nope: Sigh......

Thanks Amberdawn. I do see your temp dropped:hugs:. When do you normally get AF? I can understand your hopes dropping:hugs: Well its not completely over yet. Sometimes I wish I didnt temp so I could just be surprised with AF, instead of seeing it come.:shrug:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Juniper! I'll keep ya ladies posted


----------



## Juniper

Hi Ladies - Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Amber and Mrsbrown - :hugs: praying that :witch: stays away from you both!

Well, I basically have no hope this time. I got my temp raise this morning and I was too upset and still to sick to bd this morning :cry: TTC while you are sick is horrible! I had so much riding on this Ov. It was supposed to be our last chance and we didn't even bd at the right time! :growlmad:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Hi Ladies - Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> Amber and Mrsbrown - :hugs: praying that :witch: stays away from you both!
> 
> Well, I basically have no hope this time. I got my temp raise this morning and I was too upset and still to sick to bd this morning :cry: TTC while you are sick is horrible! I had so much riding on this Ov. It was supposed to be our last chance and we didn't even bd at the right time! :growlmad:

Awhh, honey since you didnt get to bd this time make next month your last good try. DH has to understand that you just didnt feel well. Praying you get well soon.:hugs:

I hope AF stays away too.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Mrsbrown, but I am taking this as my time to give up.

I am going on my break early. I know that there is no chance of a bfp this cycle, and I really can't handle another 2ww right now. We are going back to NTNP for a few months at least. I want to ask everyone if it is ok for me to still check up on you guys. I love you ladies and don't want to leave just because I am having a hard time ttc. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks Mrsbrown, but I am taking this as my time to give up.
> 
> I am going on my break early. I know that there is no chance of a bfp this cycle, and I really can't handle another 2ww right now. We are going back to NTNP for a few months at least. I want to ask everyone if it is ok for me to still check up on you guys. I love you ladies and don't want to leave just because I am having a hard time ttc. :hugs:

I can definitely understand and respect your decision. You know whats best. We are here if you need us:hugs:.


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies. Sad news to report today. OH's brother's girlfriend and their daughter moved back to her parents house all due to OH's jackass of a brother. So now I'll only get to see my neice when we go visit :(. Last night he was beating on the baby's mom and OH's mom called the cops and he ran like the wuss he is. So now he has to go to a court hearing and will most likely get a mandatory 90 days in jail...which he deserves. I'll get to see my neice and her mom when OH and I get married in 13 days though :). 

On another note, just a question. When I went to my doctor for my yearly exam, he told me :bedding: too often could cause OH to become sterile. Anyone else hear that or know if that's true? I've read some stuff on the internet but nothing says anything along those lines.


----------



## Shey

Aww im sorry Juniper. I wish that you get your BFP someday


----------



## Pelle

I wish all the ladies the same happiness as I have today. 
Thank you, my God.
I got my strong :bfp: today, DPO 11! 

I don't know how to insert a pic of my test, I am shaking, I am a bit shocked, but I am very-very happy! It is 5 in the morning here)))


----------



## Pelle

*Juniper*, my dear, I will miss you so very much! I got to know such an incredible, loving and caring person in you, you are the heart of this little group we have here, but I respect your decision!!!! 
Lots of love!!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Pelle! if you have a photobucket you can upload it there and then post the link for it here and i can post it as a pic for ya


----------



## Pelle

Thank you, *Shey*! :hugs: 

*Amber*, I am sorry for the temp drop, but I wish with all my heart for you to join me, are you sure it is the sign of the witch? 

*Daria*, I am sorry for the little girl :( 
As for your question: I don't think too much sex can cause such 
 



Attached Files:







teszt_cd28.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Daria87

Thanks Pelle. I didn't think so either and all the research I've been doing hasn't said anything of the sort. :)


----------



## Shey

aww Daria some people will say things they think are true but arent


----------



## Juniper

Pelle - Congrats! I am so very happy for you!! :hugs: And, thank you very much, you almost made me cry. very kind words :cry: I will most def be checking in on my girls. You and Jolene are not aloud to go anywhere either. :hugs:

Daria - I do know that it can take sperm up to 3 days to fully replenish themselves after a good "evacuation". I have heard that men with lower sperm counts should not bd every day because if can cause them to "shoot blanks". That does not mean that they are sterile, the sperm always regenerates eventually.


----------



## Kat_F

Pelle said:


> I wish all the ladies the same happiness as I have today.
> Thank you, my God.
> I got my strong :BFP: today, DPO 11!
> 
> I don't know how to insert a pic of my test, I am shaking, I am a bit shocked, but I am very-very happy! It is 5 in the morning here)))

YAY Pelle!!!! We were wondering who the first BFP would be this month and it is you!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo

:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

OMW!!!!!! I'm offline for one day and so much happens!

Pelle, wow!!!!! Congrats on your :bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun :yipee: 

Jenn, I'm so sorry. TTC is one of the hardest things I've had to endure so I know how you feel. Have you been to the doctors for the checks? 

Daria, I'm sorry about your niece. I don't know why your doctor would have said that but it's definitely not true. Jenn's right when she said that a man with a lower sperm count shouldn't bd too often as the concentration of sperm is not as high everytime he ejaculates. My DH doesn't have a very good sperm count and that's what he was told by the specialist.


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats Pelle!!! Awesome news this morning!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


My temp went back up today and my cp is SO high! I'm really not sure what to think but still not getting my hopes up. I haven't been temping at the same time every morning as I've been staying up way too late and sleeping through my alarm almost every morning.....I really need to change when i temp I think maybe to 7am instead of 5...
Anyways I'm testing tomorrow if af doesn't show......nervously awaiting to know how many lines I'll see....:shrug:


----------



## BWilliams

Good morning girls man i missed ALOT...Juniper im very sorry things are hard for you right now im praying God gives you the strength to pull through this rough patch you are going through :hugs: Pelle im sooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

oh yeah and still no af for me


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> I wish all the ladies the same happiness as I have today.
> Thank you, my God.
> I got my strong :BFP: today, DPO 11!
> 
> I don't know how to insert a pic of my test, I am shaking, I am a bit shocked, but I am very-very happy! It is 5 in the morning here)))

Pelle:happydance:
How awesome! Any symptoms? Im happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## amberdawn723

Well I'm out this cycle.....Started spotting this afternoon and having cramps........definitely AF.:cry:


----------



## jrc10

YAY Pelle!!!!! I'm so excited for you!

Juniper - I totally understand your decision. We love you dearly and hope you keep us updated on your life. :hugs:

I'm getting sort of scared about tomorrow. Court is at 4pm and then we find out...

I'll let you know as soon as we find out.


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - when are you testing??????


----------



## Kat_F

Awww... Amber so sorry... looks like its us in sync again next month xoxox :) and we will get our BFP's together no doubt!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@amberdawn::hugs:Sorry honey. I hate that AF has come to you.:cry:
@Jrc: Wishing you the best tomorrow.:hugs:
@Brooke: Good luck and I hope that you get those 2 beautiful pink lines very soon:thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

I tested a few days ago and got a bfn so im just going to wait it out


----------



## Shey

I just puked my guts out!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Pelle


----------



## SteffyRae

i had a m/c but i really wanna try again. as soon as im safe to have sex because the d and c ima try again :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

SteffyRae said:


> i had a m/c but i really wanna try again. as soon as im safe to have sex because the d and c ima try again :(

Welcome steffyrae!:flower: Sorry about your loss.:hugs: Feel free to chime in with us and share your journey.

@Brooke: :hugs::hugs: Sorry about your BFN. Really hope all this TTCing turns around in your favor very soon. I know how hard it can be:nope::hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry Steffy :-( :hugs: kcbrown your wonderful words brought me to tears it is hard but af is not here yet and im 4 days late so im still holding onto the little hope i have left!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Im sorry Steffy :-( :hugs: kcbrown your wonderful words brought me to tears it is hard but af is not here yet and im 4 days late so im still holding onto the little hope i have left!!

Yes thats about all we can do is hold on to the hope that we have in our hearts, month after month. If we lose hope what else do we have to live for? Im praying for you:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks im praying for you also along with all the other BFP girls  Don't forget to say a little prayer for jrc today...I really hope she gets that sweet lil girl  We also need to pray for Stace i miss her and hope everything is ok


----------



## Jolene

Brooke, I was thinking the same thing. I also miss Stace! and I can't wait to hear jrc's news. 

KC, I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!

Steffy-Rae, I posted on one of your other threads but again I just want to say how sorry I am. No one should ever have to experience that. :hugs:

You are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## amberdawn723

Steffy- So sorry about your loss. :hugs:

Kat- Thanks! I'm glad we're still close together on our cycles. Can't wait for us to get our bfps!!!

JRC- I hope you get to take home that little girl! Keep us updated.

Shey- I hope you get to feeling better. Never fun to be sick.


----------



## Juniper

Hello Lovelies!

Oh Steffy, I am so sorry to hear about your mc. We are here for you. :hugs:

Brooke - 4 days late?? :test:

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I am doing fine. Feeling much better and that helps a lot. I am having a much harder time parting with my girls than I am ttc. :haha: I still have the compulsion to come on here several times a day.. I have been doing well with backing off of ttc though. I stopped temping and my trying not to think about it so much. I am sure that I am not going to be able to back off completely. I have checked my cm and cervix a few times and what not... This is hard. I still want it SO much, of course a part of me is hoping that the "don't try so hard" thing will work... The thing that has been nagging me the past couple days is the thought of all of you getting your bfps and leaving me behind. Not, that I am not happy for you preggos and wishing bfps for everyone. I guess I just feel alone and it would really hurt if that happened. :(


----------



## jrc10

They said no. We aren't getting her.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> They said no. We aren't getting her.

Oh JRC, Im so sorry:cry:. Praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> 
> Oh Steffy, I am so sorry to hear about your mc. We are here for you. :hugs:
> 
> Brooke - 4 days late?? :test:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words. I am doing fine. Feeling much better and that helps a lot. I am having a much harder time parting with my girls than I am ttc. :haha: I still have the compulsion to come on here several times a day.. I have been doing well with backing off of ttc though. I stopped temping and my trying not to think about it so much. I am sure that I am not going to be able to back off completely. I have checked my cm and cervix a few times and what not... This is hard. I still want it SO much, of course a part of me is hoping that the "don't try so hard" thing will work... The thing that has been nagging me the past couple days is the thought of all of you getting your bfps and leaving me behind. Not, that I am not happy for you preggos and wishing bfps for everyone. I guess I just feel alone and it would really hurt if that happened. :(

:hugs:I know it must be hard not to TTC when your heart is really in it:cry:. Im praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

JRC and SteffyRae so sorry to hear about your MC and the little girl :(

Juniper just do what you have to do... But stay with us here :)

Tuesday today already CD5 I do like a fresh new month with so many possibilities.. and I'm on the countdown till our Holiday... only 6 days and we are on the plane yay!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> JRC and SteffyRae so sorry to hear about your MC and the little girl :(
> 
> Juniper just do what you have to do... But stay with us here :)
> 
> Tuesday today already CD5 I do like a fresh new month with so many possibilities.. and I'm on the countdown till our Holiday... only 6 days and we are on the plane yay!!!

Have fun! Yes every month is filled with new possibilities and hope!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry to hear that JRC


----------



## amberdawn723

JRC- I'm so sorry to hear that.:hugs:

Juniper- We won't leave you behind girlie! Whenever you need to check up on here, we'll be here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper! We love you girlie and we'll miss u


----------



## Juniper

oh Jrc, I am so sorry hun. :hugs: I will be praying for Hayley and for you! :hugs:

Kat :hugs: Have fun in Bali 

Amber and Shey - :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I've been having a lot of symptoms lately.

here are the ones i've been having
Nausea/vomiting
sore boobs/nipples
heartburn
gas
peeing alot
sore throat
headache
dizziness
tiredness
can't lay on my stomach
weird feeling in my stomach when I go in the pool
back pain


----------



## Juniper

Wow Shey.. Those are some awesome symptoms. Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Shey

thank you Juniper! I hope so.


----------



## Jolene

Jrc - Shame hun, what happened? Who will she be staying with now?

Jenn, I'm sure our group has proved that no matter what your 'status' this is always a place to feel welcome and I really don't think you'll be left behind. Sometimes a new state of mind is all it takes...


----------



## Pelle

*Steffi*, I am so sorry! Do you know what happened, was it an infection? :(((( So close to 12w...! This is my nightmare, too:( 

*JRC*, why no?! I am totally shocked! There is a couple, you, intelligent,loving, caring who would love to raise this little girl, what is the problem for the court? :(((

*Amber*, you are going for a spring baby  

*Brooke, Mrskcbrown*, you are the goddesses of patience, dear, you resist to test)))

I have been to a blood test this morning and the lady told me there are incredible huge number of new pregnancies, they are making jokes what happened in the past weeks that so many got BFP. Good news! I hope we get new BFPs in huge numbers very soon, too! :kiss:


----------



## Shey

Good luck Pelle


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> *Steffi*, I am so sorry! Do you know what happened, was it an infection? :(((( So close to 12w...! This is my nightmare, too:(
> 
> *JRC*, why no?! I am totally shocked! There is a couple, you, intelligent,loving, caring who would love to raise this little girl, what is the problem for the court? :(((
> 
> *Amber*, you are going for a spring baby
> 
> *Brooke, Mrskcbrown*, you are the goddesses of patience, dear, you resist to test)))
> 
> I have been to a blood test this morning and the lady told me there are incredible huge number of new pregnancies, they are making jokes what happened in the past weeks that so many got BFP. Good news! I hope we get new BFPs in huge numbers very soon, too! :kiss:

@Pelle: I may test today or tomorrow. I had a nice rise today:happydance:
@Shey:good luck!


----------



## BWilliams

Im not sure when im going to test maybe the weekend?


----------



## BWilliams

JRC what in the world did they say why? Im so very sorry the court system sucks :-( My sister tooked he kids outta school didnt re-enroll them any where and fled the state to live with some people she meet off the internet so she could have her internet bf a 2 time registered sex offender come stay with them but they cant do anything because he is not a live in parent...which is total bs cause that should not matter one bit...but im going to everything in my power to get my 3 babies back from there monster of a mom and soon to be stepdad....I really hope everything works out for you and you get that sweet baby girl :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Oh and there is alot more about my sister that makes her an unfit mother like the fact that i bought all there school clothes and supplies & made sure they had a christmas made sure they had diapers...took them places to make memories with them cause there mom would much rather stay at home on the computer playing second life which was more like her only life she did not work or even try to...then she just out of the blue one day takes them and moves to delaware without even letting me say bye :-( Sorry Just seeing the thing JRC is going though juat made me feel like i need to vent...love yall thanks for being the greatest!


----------



## Shey

Thank you MrsKcBrown


----------



## Kat_F

Oooo! Mrskcbrown good luck!! xoxox


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Oooo! Mrskcbrown good luck!! xoxox

Thanks Kat. Im nervous as heck. Just hoping this temp stays up. I tested after my nap today and still high. So fingers are tightly crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

MrsKCBrown my temps keep going up too?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> MrsKCBrown my temps keep going up too?

Temps always go up when you are in luteal phase. The progesterone is higher. It starts to drop around days 10-16 dpo if no pregnancy has occurred. I think on pregnancy charts the temps prior to ovulation and right after ovulation are the most important, this is what I have read. I was looking at your chart and you BD 3dpo and thereafter, do you think you possibly O'd later? Did FF enter your O date or was it done manually. It looks pretty good thus far. When do you expect your next period?:hugs:


----------



## Shey

i should have had my af already but haven't gotten it


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> i should have had my af already but haven't gotten it

Hmm, how long are your cycles? I see you are at 25 days this months and 36 last month?


----------



## Shey

my cycles vary


----------



## jrc10

Sorry I've been MIA. Thank you all for everything. This is just so hard.

They said that we live too far away 2 1/2 hours from where her visits are. They said that she's just been through a move...

They said that they had to take her from my mother in law, so they don't wanna take a chance on us.

They also said that we would be a good BACK UP PLAN for her...

Since when is family back up for strangers?

We are appealing the decision. We are going to court. Once we file the paperwork, I won't be allowed to talk about it, though. But I'll let you know bits and pieces. 

I really appreciate all of your kind words.


----------



## Shey

Good luck Jrc! hope you get her.


----------



## Kat_F

Shey its time for you to test I think :)


----------



## Shey

its only been a week since i dtd with the BF Kat isn't it still early?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you JRC and I agree family is way better than strangers!

Keep me in your prayers ladies. Testing either in 4 hours after holding wee (I forgot this morning:dohh:) or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Juniper

Good Luck mrsbrown! fx'd :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Shey - is your chart telling the truth?!?!?!?!?


----------



## BWilliams

Mrskcbrown i really hope this is it tor you!!!!! Well this morning i went pee and when i wiped there was blood but now there is nothing???? I hate being lost and confused about what is going on with my body :-(


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - you are 5 days late, right? I would keep checking for spotting and if af doesn't come today test with fmu... FX'd


----------



## mrskcbrown

Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - Congrats!!!!! Happy Anniversary  I am so happy for you and wishing you are very happy and healthy 9mos!!!!!


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Oh my goodness, I am so happy for you!


----------



## momo198

Hey ladies got bfp [email protected] 11 dpo after looking at ticker kinda scared seeming it says im only 3 weeks think thats too early to detect anything?


----------



## Juniper

Congrats Momo! What do you mean by detect anything?


----------



## BWilliams

YAY YAY YAY KCBROWN IM SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Yes Juniper I got a positive test but it was faint


----------



## mrskcbrown

momo198 said:


> Hey ladies got bfp [email protected] 11 dpo after looking at ticker kinda scared seeming it says im only 3 weeks think thats too early to detect anything?

Hey momo, sometimes the tickers arent quite right. I had to find the right one. My last period was may 2, and today is June 9 and it said I was 3 weeks when it is clearly about 5 weeks at the least. When was your last period? 3 weeks is also well enough time to detect pregnancy as well hun.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> YAY YAY YAY KCBROWN IM SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU :hugs:

Thanks hun!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

My last period was may 15th so that is 5 weeks ago


----------



## Juniper

Shey - That is fantastic! Do you have a pic? I bet it will be darker if you test with fmu tomorrow


----------



## Shey

i couldn't get a pic but will have pic next week when i go to the place i go to for parenting classes.


----------



## Juniper

I am so happy for you! congrats! :)


----------



## Shey

thank you juniper, now if only i could get rid of this cough


----------



## Pelle

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Wow, wow, wow! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: I am so happy!!!! We are in the same group now, have you joined the February Lovebugs, dear? 
Happy and healthy pregnancy!
The Lord blessed your marriage with a child, I am so happy! 

Shey, my dear, faint line is a line, too, congrats, my dear!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you, too!!!! See, I have told you, there is a huge wave of new pregnancies coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy pregnancy for you!!!!


I go to a scan today, because my hcg level is so high (2,5 times of the highest hcg level for a single pregnancy) that they want to see it, at the moment I cannot believe I may have twins or the baby was concieved earlier, I would be very happy for one healthy baby, I tell you! :cloud9:


----------



## Juniper

Pelle - you had 3 healthy follies right? ;) good luck on your scan. you must tell us as soon as you get home :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations MrsKcBrown!!!! xoxoxoxoxo such good news!!

And momo welcome and congrats :)

Early congrats Shey :) Hope it leads to a dark dark BFP xoxoxoxoxox

Wow how excellent!


----------



## Jolene

Wow what a busy thread this has been. Congrats mrskcbrown, such a wonderful anniversary present. What was your DH's reaction? 

Pelle, I won't be surprised if there's more than one in there, lol, Good Luck!!!!!

Shey, congrats on your bfp!

Brooke, what is happening on your side hun?

Jrc, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Pelle

*Momo*, I didn't congrat to you! congratulations for your :bfp:, too! 

Hello girls, I have been to a scan, and I have a nice little black dot in the uterus, I could see it, too! :dance: The size of it and the high hcg level indicates either a twin pregnancy or a pregnancy that is a week older (so now 5w5d, not 4w5d - by the way lilypie's timing is not Eastern European, it shows one day earlier))


----------



## BWilliams

Well i tested last night and :bfn: i just wish af would hurry up :-(


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Hey mrskcbrown,

I don't keep up the the team page any longer, but I accidentally stumbled across THIS post. I'm SOOOO happy for you!!!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Praise God!

Blessings to you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Wow what a busy thread this has been. Congrats mrskcbrown, such a wonderful anniversary present. What was your DH's reaction?
> 
> Pelle, I won't be surprised if there's more than one in there, lol, Good Luck!!!!!
> 
> Shey, congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Brooke, what is happening on your side hun?
> 
> Jrc, how are you feeling today?

Thanks ladies:hugs::hugs: I had bloods taken today and they put me on progesterone supplements just in case.

@Jolene: He was ecstatic and in tears. I wrapped the test in a box. He is still beaming!:happydance:


----------



## momo198

Juniper said:


> Congrats Momo! What do you mean by detect anything?

Thanks!i thought it was too early to detect a bfp, but now i c that alot of other ladies have their bfp at 11 dpo and sooner before..


----------



## momo198

mrskcbrown said:


> momo198 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies got bfp [email protected] 11 dpo after looking at ticker kinda scared seeming it says im only 3 weeks think thats too early to detect anything?
> 
> Hey momo, sometimes the tickers arent quite right. I had to find the right one. My last period was may 2, and today is June 9 and it said I was 3 weeks when it is clearly about 5 weeks at the least. When was your last period? 3 weeks is also well enough time to detect pregnancy as well hun.:hugs:Click to expand...

ok thanks! my last period was 5/16:hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

CONGRATS Mrskcbrown!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## jrc10

Jolene - thank you for asking about me. :hugs:

We are doing well. My hubby called the state CPS and told them what happened. They were very confused about the decision and they called our CPS to speak to them about that decision. :)

We are filing an appeal on the decision next week. We are on a waiting list for a probono (spelling?) lawyer. If we don't get one in time, we plan to represent ourselves in court.

The state CPS person told Kurtis that when we go to court to offer to bring Hayley down for visits twice a month. (WE ALREADY OFFERED TO DO THAT...it just wasn't in the hearing.)

I think things are looking up. We plan to fight this until there's nowhere else left to turn.

I am happy about that situation right now. 

As far our group, I think we'll all be preggers in a few months. haha. I cannot believe the week that you're all having. 

I'm so happy and proud of all of you!

For the rest of us, we know what we're gonna hafta do. ;)

We've been at it every other day or two. Trying to keep the sperm count up. haha.

Thanks for all the love, ladies! Have a great day. :D


----------



## Juniper

Hi ladies. Anymore bfps yet? :haha:

I am extremely angry right now. We found out yesterday that my pregnant SIL in doing drugs. Then today, my mil ran into her at the store and tried to talk to her because she is after all carrying her grandchild. Well it ended in a huge fight and my BIL texted my SIL and told her that she will never see the baby. My MIL came to our house after the store because she was so upset so she was here when she got the text. She is gutted. She is so scared for her son and grandson and my dh is so upset. I just want to go over there and slap them and ask them what the F they think they are doing. They have a baby on the way! She is hurting her baby. If you want to F up your life that is your business, but how dare you do that to a child!!! 

yikes - sorry. I really needed to get that out....


----------



## jrc10

OMG Juniper! That's horrible. I hope your MIL is ok...

Are you planning to do anything about it?


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry juniper some people are just so careless...just pray and put it in Gods hands hopefully one day they will see that what they are doing is wrong and that they harmed there unborn child :-( still nothing new on me no period and no bfp :sighs: i really want one of them to happen soon


----------



## Pelle

*JRC*, I really hope you can raise Hailey! How long does this procedure you are doing take? Can you meet her during this time? 
yes, it is your time for a :bfp:, dear, soon we all graduate here! :kiss:

*Juniper*, that is awful!!! Some people really has no respect! I go mad when I see a pregnant woman smoking (and I am not afraid to speak up my opinion), but doing drugs is even more shoking!!! How dare she is! Poor little baby! :nope::growlmad:


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry you have to witness such carelessness. Truly horrible to ruin that poor baby's life and it's not even begun outside the womb yet. I hope your family gets through all of that and that your SIL and BIL get their act together.


----------



## Juniper

Thank you guys so much.. I have calmed down quite a bit. I would really appriciate prayers for Baby Richard. Luckily her is almost due. August 23rd. DH and I talked and decided that we are not going to lash out at them. Dh wants to talk to his brother and try to get him to understand that this is not how a father acts. The other thing we discussed is that we are still registered as foster parents, so it would be very easy for us to get the baby if he gets taken away which is a very real possibility. It is standard practice here to not allow the parents to take their babies home from the hospital if the baby is born with drugs in their system... I just pray that they snap our of this and grow up. Really, how can people be this selfish?


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - When did you Ov? Anymore spotting? What dpo was the spotting? Did you test with FMU?

JRC - I am so glad that you are not giving up. It sounds like you did not get a good judge. Praying for you and Hayley!


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, that is so sad. I can't understand how someone can be so selfish. I'll definitely be keeping that innocent little baby in my prayers.

Jrc, I'm glad you're not backing down. I think with what Hayley has been through already it will really help with her healing one day to know that someone fought for her like you are. Wishing you all the best and I think what you are doing is fantastic!


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper i really dont know when i O'd its been a very busy month lol...but i hope i get a bfp soon cause dh bday is sunday and our 4 year wedding anniversary is the 24th...but if af comes it will be ok to i guess


----------



## Shey

hey ladies I hope you all get your BFP you all deserve to be happy!


----------



## jrc10

Pelle, Juniper, and Jolene - thank you all for being so supportive!

I honestly do not know how long this will take, but we aren't going to quit. Tuesday is paperwork filing day, so hopefully we'll hear something soon after that. We are also going to request weekly visitation. If the rest of the family can have it, we can too, right? Lol. I think if we just annoy them enough...they might give in. :D

Knowing my luck, we'll get Hayley and find out I'm pregnant right after Kurtis begins work in the coal mines. (He just interviewed this week.) 

BUT I promise I won't complain! 

BWilliams, good luck this month. I hope you get your BFP by/for your anniversary. :hugs:

Shey - I haven't told you congratulations, yet. CONGRATULATIONS!!! Did you confirm with a digi?


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks JRC i hope so to but i starting to spot brown so af is right coming soon :-( Buts its ok we are getting our :bfp: 's soon!!! Jrc i really hope yall get hayley then soon after give her a little sister/brother


----------



## Shey

Aww thanks Jrc, no i havent yet, I have to wait til next week.
I really hope that you get hayley!:hugs: You deserve Hayley!


----------



## Juniper

hi ladies.

How are the preggos?  Pelle, Jolene, Mrsckbrown, and Shey, that means you.

Brooke - any changes? did af show?

Jrc - I am so proud of you and your dh for standing up and fighting for Hayley. I'm still praying about the whole situation.


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, thanks for asking. I'm not ungrateful or complaining because if it had to go away I would be highly stressed, lol. But I have the worst 24hr morning sickness. I have had it for 4wks now (I'm 9wks) so it should only last another 3 but I just can't seem to function lately. I have tried everything except 'travel bands' which I'm going to buy tomorrow. I just can't wait for my 12wk scan so I can have the peace of mind that all is well and it was all worth it!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

No af yet but yesterday i started to get a little brown discharge when i wiped....so maybe soon?


----------



## Shey

Juniper Im doing fine just taking it easy for now. how are you doing?
B I hope that AF stays away and you get your BFP


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - 9 weeks, wow! That went by fast. I am sorry that you are so sick, but I have heard time and time again that bad ms is a great sign that you have a strong healthy baby. I can't wait for you to reach 12 weeks! :hugs:

Brooke - hopefully that is a bean snuggling in :)

Shey - I am glad you are doing well.

I am doing fine. I have quite a bit of anxiety today. My SIL's baby shower is in 2 hours. DH's grandma talked me in to going with her. I know that I am going to have a very hard time keeping my temper. I have been praying for strength all day!


----------



## Shey

Aw I know it can be really hard Juniper. I know you can get through it and I know you will get your BFP really soon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Juniper and everyone!:flower:

I am fine. Internet was out for a day and I felt :wacko:. LOL:haha:
I am fine, Ive had two blood tests at the DR and the numbers are more than doubling so Im happy for that. We go for an early scan on wednesday. 

Craziest thing, I keep going to restroom looking for AF, well not really looking but this seems like a dream:winkwink:

Wow, Jolene 9 weeks, it seems like that went fast. 

I hope everyone is doing well:happydance:


----------



## Juniper

Thank you Shey and Mrsbrown. I made it through! I won all of the games and prizes so that made me feel good :haha: and we left before the presents were opened so I didn't have to watch her gloat. If you can say that there is anything good that can come out of such a thing, I think that it would be that I feel much closer to god than I have in a long time. I guess it is just that I have reached the point where I cannot carry everything on my own and I have had to let go. This is not just with my nephew, but with ttc, my mom, everything. I let it go and I feel so much better. I am feeling so much better about ttc too. I realize that I cannot make myself get pregnant. I will get pregnant when it is gods will and all I can do is keep trying.


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies!

Well I'm off to Bali today with DH which should time perfectly with O week! I'm not taking any thermometers or anything with us except OPKs so hopefully we can get in plenty of BDing!! 

Talk to you all when I get back on the 19th June and have a lovely week xoxox


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper im so happy that you are thinking so positive!!! Everything good happens to those who wait :hugs: it took me forever to believe that saying but now i totally believe it!!! Also putting your faith in God amazing things will happen just look at Mrskcbrown instead of going with the iui she put her faith in God and he blessed her with a bean  Im sure good things are to come for me you jrc, amberdawn, kat and stace.


----------



## Juniper

Kat - have fun in Bali you meany 

Brooke - :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

sorry if i upset you juniper


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> sorry if i upset you juniper

 WHAT? absolutely not! I really appreciated your words. I was not sure how to respond, so I gave you a hug :)


----------



## BWilliams

oh ok im sorry i just didnt know if i said anything to make you mad...ok so today is dh birthday (its 1am here) and when i wake up im going to test one last time so please please pray i can give him the greatest bday gift ever


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Juniper im so happy that you are thinking so positive!!! Everything good happens to those who wait :hugs: it took me forever to believe that saying but now i totally believe it!!! Also putting your faith in God amazing things will happen just look at Mrskcbrown instead of going with the iui she put her faith in God and he blessed her with a bean  Im sure good things are to come for me you jrc, amberdawn, kat and stace.

This totally made my day. Thank you. :)


----------



## jrc10

Good luck BWilliams! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Juniper

fx'd for you Brooke!


----------



## Jolene

Kat, enjoy Bali!!!! 

Jenn, thx for the concern. I used to read other pregnant womens posts about being so sick and they always just sounded ungrateful. I would think they must just keep it to themselves and be happy that they are at least pregnant. And now look, lol. I'm glad you're feeling so positive. The only thing that got me through the mc's and the tiresome months of TTC was that it will happen in His time. 

Brooke, how did the testing go?

KC, I know what you mean. Everytime I go to the loo I still check the TP and go 'OK good, no blood' It's almost as if I expect to see it there. Can't wait to hear all about your first scan, woohoo!

Oh well, I better go and get ready for church. Have a lovely Sunday all


----------



## BWilliams

:bfn: this morning but its ok i kinda expected it...now i just wish af would come so i can get back in the game


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I'm sorry about your BFN. :(

Maybe it's still too early? I hope AF doesn't get you!


----------



## BWilliams

Well im 10 days late so i hope something happens soon


----------



## Shey

B Im so sorry I really hope you do get your BFP you really deserve

All you ladies deserve to get your BFP. Im praying that you all get yours!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:

Yes Brooke,Juniper, Jrc...keep thinking positive. I kept saying God we will give it one more month and then 6 months would pass, but we kept saying one more month and it happened.:happydance:


----------



## Juniper

mrsbrown - I commend your strength for not freaking out. I will be praying for you. you are probably right.. and I have even heard of women having a light period and having a perfectly healthy baby.. 

Brooke - So sorry about the bfn. This has happened before hasn't it? Maybe your Ov'd late....

Shey - thx. 

Well, I have discovered that the 2ww does not go by any faster when you are trying not to think about it... smoother and not as stressful, but not faster :haha: I am at 9 dpo today, so af should come in the next week. My lp varies from 11 to 14 days, so I figured that I would test if af doesn't come by the 20th. I am working very hard to stay in a low gear. I am a very impatient person, so this is an adjustment, but I really feel like it is for the best.


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I really like your new attitude towards this. You seem very relaxed.

Are you still doing OPK's?

I just bought my first 'real' kit. (since I know I could actually get preggers.) But I have no idea how long my cycle actually is...lol...


----------



## Juniper

Thanks jrc, I am at least trying to be relaxed. I think I might be working as hard to be relaxed as I would if I just let my anxiety go :haha: I am hoping that it will become easier. I am still not sure what to do about next month... I was just planning on seeing how I feel after af comes.

Oh yay, are you excited for this month? Did you get strips or sticks? Since this is your first cycle, it might be a good idea to get a kit with 20 or so strips. That way you can make sure to not run out before you get a +


----------



## jrc10

I got the 7 day one...I did one tonight and I'm getting a line that's about 1/2 as dark as the control line.

I may skip tomorrow's testing...so I can save them. lol. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Shey

jrc I think you will be Ov really soon! Get to BDing girlie! hehe!

Juniper i wish ya the best of luck


----------



## Kellycool

Wow, ladies-was in South Africa for 2 weeks so didn't check up on you all and now I come on and SO much is going on. Congrats to everyone who got BFP's.. Thoughts and prayers to those going through rough times, our God is a good God, I truly believe that so hang in there..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope you all are having a good day!

@Juniper: The relaxed approach is the best approach. Thats why this month I didnt do the clomid, or IUI because I just said what will be, will be. Im glad the 2WW is going by quickly for you.

@Jrc: I would save it but still BD. I use to only OPK every other day because I didnt want to waste them either. I didnt even get a positive this month so go figure, LOL.

@Shey: I see we are both 4w2d. Have you been to the Drs yet?

As for me, still a tiny amount of brown staining, and going for an early scan on weds. Now I kinda wish I would have waited until 15/16 dpo to test because I wouldnt be going thru this scare, it would just be normal implantation bleed. Now Im running to the bathroom every 30 mins, like a nut:dohh:, so nervous about everything!

Good luck ladies!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Monday already? Ugh anyways will yall please pray for me im kinda freaking out about this no period thing i just wish something would happen :-(


----------



## Shey

MrsKcBrown I haven't gotten an appointment yet. I called to make one and they said someone will call me with my appoinment date.

B Im sorry AF hasn't gotten you yet, do you think your doctor will let you have a blood test yet or a scan yet to see if you have your BFP?


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Monday already? Ugh anyways will yall please pray for me im kinda freaking out about this no period thing i just wish something would happen :-(

:hugs:Brooke:hugs:

You are definitely in my prayers. I had this happen to me in February. Af was due like feb 12 or so and I didnt get it until March 29. I wouldnt wish that on you but Im just saying it to say that I know how you are feeling. If its been longer than 2 weeks, contact DR for bloods and maybe provera to get AF started again. Thats what I did.:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## Shey

No problem Brooke! hope things go well for you! fx'd for ya to get your BFP


----------



## Pelle

Hello my dear girls, 

I will come back until I see all of you getting your BFPs!!! you are such a great company, lovely ladies, great moms and mom-to-bes.

*Juniper*, I think your approach is great and I wouldn't be surprised to see a BFP very soon from you! 

*Mrskcbrown*, I have answered you the other topic, don't worry, dear, there will be no problem! My fx for your scan! 

*JRC*, I have used OPK only this month, but mine changed rapidly, one day half the darkness, the other day it was positive. I also tested twice, once in the afternoon and once in the evening and when it was poitive, it was in the evening, and in the afternoon it was not positive at all, so I am glad I didn't miss it!)))


----------



## Shey

hey Pelle how are you doing? how's it going?


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies.. Glad everyone is doing good. I am doing good as well. :) Tomorrow is my sons' last day of school before summer vacation.. also, my oldest graduates 5th grade. I am so not ready for that!! :wacko: I have only been a mommy 1 year. I think I am only just about ready for them to start walking. :haha: I think that af is on her way. I am starting to cramp slightly and my boobs are starting to get sore.. I was a little surprised that it took this long for them to get sore, it usually starts about 7 dpo...


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper, I'm sorry to hear that AF is coming! I wish it was your BFP!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Shey, I guess there is a teeny tiny chance that it could be my lucky cycle, but I am not holding my breath.. I get sore bbs every month, and we only BDed once, 3 days before Ov.. Don't think I have a big chance with that timing :(


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper! I'm praying you get your :bfp:! Then I can have you as another bump buddy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks Shey, I guess there is a teeny tiny chance that it could be my lucky cycle, but I am not holding my breath.. I get sore bbs every month, and we only BDed once, 3 days before Ov.. Don't think I have a big chance with that timing :(

There is always a chance. I BD'd 2 days before O and the day of O. On the day of O, DH didnt reach his destination, so it doesnt count.:haha:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Shey, I know I want us all to be bump buddies together...

Mrsbrown - That was last cycle? You give me a little hope :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks Shey, I know I want us all to be bump buddies together...
> 
> Mrsbrown - That was last cycle? You give me a little hope :hugs:

Yep. My DH has issues sometimes:haha:. We even have to use cialis every now and then to keep "it" up:blush:. He has gotten way better since he has went to the male reproductive specialist. Yes there is hope!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Shey, I know I want us all to be bump buddies together...
> 
> Mrsbrown - That was last cycle? You give me a little hope :hugs:
> 
> Yep. My DH has issues sometimes:haha:. We even have to use cialis every now and then to keep "it" up:blush:. He has gotten way better since he has went to the male reproductive specialist. Yes there is hope!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey, I think everyone has issues sometimes... My DH has that problem too if he is really tired or if we try to DTD too much :blush: I looked at my chart and, if I remember correctly, we BDed really late at night on cd 11 (like 2am). I Oved on cd 14... so like 2 1/2 to 3 days :shrug:


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Juniper! I hope things go well for ya! praying for ya to get your :bfp:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, depending on how far the spermies get, they can live up to 7 days after ejaculation...

About 3 hours if they only reach the cervix, but if it gets to the uterus and fallopian tubes, it can last the full 5-7 days.

The average is 3-4 days, though. You still meet the average! I got my info from here:

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/how-long-do-sperm-live.shtml

You still have a chance until AF comes, and even still a chance if you get it. Do not give up until you know for sure!!!

Hope this eases your mind! <3 ya!


----------



## amberdawn723

I have my fingers crossed for you Jenn... Spermies can last that long so I'm praying they were able to make it to your eggie at the right time. 

Seems so many of the ladies in here are pregnant now! Hopefully it rubs off on the rest of us. 

I am still waiting to O and taking this cycle pretty easy...haven't been checking cm or cp.....but will in a few days when I get closer to my O date.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls still no af so im going to test again in the am...hopefully something good happens soon my body is playing mean tricks on me i keep feeling crampy like im going to start and have that feeling down there but nothing just nothing :-(


----------



## jrc10

amberdawn I am with you! I'm ready to get preggers with everyone else. I feel like we have a lucky group. 

BWilliams - fingers crossed!!!!!

Really hoping for you and Juniper. 

I think my OPK strips are getting lighter...is that possible? They were getting darker until today.


----------



## Juniper

Amber - Thank you hun. I know, I want this so bad for all of us!

Brooke - fx'd for you! Hopefully the cramps are implantation...

Jrc - I think you better get to bding just in case...

Still no af... I am still surprisingly calm :haha: I am still going to wait til Sunday to test.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Juniper i really hope its something good...if not i just want af to hurry up and get me as sad as that sounds. Juniper i really hope this it for you fx'd


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya!

I had an early scan today at my fertility specialist and it went well. They dated us at 4w5d, so only 1 day ahead. We go for another one in 10 days. We get a scan every 2 weeks for 10 weeks because we were initially under the care of a fertility specialist and this is their procedure. Im not complaining, I want to see the little bub everytime I can. I think it will help to ease my mind some. It was just a little black dot but I was just happy to see something there.

Tomorrow we go to OB to get this party started.

I was trying to ease into the pregnancy forums for first tri and for february 2011 but there have been so many losses this past week, its making me nervous. I had to stop checking in over there. Everyday I pray we make it to term.

I hope everyone is well.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww wish you good luck mrskcbrown

Juniper and Brooke I do hope that this month is it for you both.


----------



## Kat_F

Hey Amber I'm the same waiting to O. But we are on holiday so it is nice not to worry so much about TTC :) Bali is great so warm and plenty to do. I have the flu though thanks to people coming to work sick last week, but other than that am relatively ok bad cough though... :( Coughed the whole time through BD yesterday 

We may have to recruit for more TTC ladies given all the BFP's last month!!

Must be our turn soon Juniper and Amber xoxoxoxo


----------



## jrc10

I'll probably still be here...

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Jolene

KC, that's great news! It's great that you saw the sac because that means that baby was implanted in the right place and with your bleeding scare doctor would have been able to see if there was blood around the sac which there obviously isn't!!!! Onto a healthy pregnancy for you.

Kat, you lucky chic you. I hope you feel better soon though so you can make the most of your holiday.

Well I'm 10 weeks today, yay! We're on school holidays now so I can sleep in, it's 10am and DH is making me french toast for breakfast. yummmm

Have a great day ladies and to all those who are Ov'ing, swim little spermies swim!


----------



## Shey

Happy 10 wks Jolene
Amber,Juniper,Brooke, and Kat I have my fingers crossed that you girls get your BFP by the end of this month beginning of July.


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - you are so lucky to get all those scans, and to see the sac already. Can't wait to hear about that the scan! :hugs:

Jolene - 10 weeks! So happy for you! :hugs:

Kat - Hope you feel better soon, so you can enjoy your vacation and make a baby ;)

Well Lovelies, No af yet... I have a weird pressure down there, so I am not sure what is going to happen..


----------



## jrc10

I'll just keep my fingers crossed for myself to get my bfp.

And all the other ladies not mentioned above.

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Juniper

lol jrc. I am pulling for you too! Do you think your ov'd?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you Brooke and Juniper! I want this soo bad for you all! Im praying hard!:hugs:

Jolene: Yes I knew that meant that it wasnt in the tube or anything so Im happy about that. They also moved me up a day, not much but one day closer, LOL:haha:. Thats awesome that you are 10 weeks! Do you feel anything yet? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:To everyone!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Juniper, when was AF due?


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I hope you and dh catch that egg!!!! Jrc, Juniper, Amberdawn i really hope this happens for us very soon!!!


----------



## Juniper

Kellycool said:


> Juniper, when was AF due?

Hey Kelly! Well, my lp range is 11-14 days and I am on 13... So, technically I am not late yet.. Last month was 12 days, so I was expecting it yesterday.. I have checked every time I go pee today! :haha:


----------



## happilytrying

Hi ladies,

I would like to join your group. I am 24 and DH is 32 and this is our 2nd cycle TTC. Hopefully we get our :bfp: soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome happilytrying!:hi::hi:


----------



## Juniper

Welcome Happilytrying! Congrats on your wedding, and all the best luck with ttc!

Mrsbrown - 8 months and 1 day.. It will go by so fast!

Speaking of newlyweds... Has anyone heard for Daria? Wonder how the wedding went...


----------



## Shey

No I havent heard from her! I hope it went well

Welcome happilytrying


----------



## jrc10

Welcome happilytrying!

Sorry for being a crab. I was not in a very good mood at the time. Today was a long day at work and I hadn't seen DH in 3 days, but he's home now and bought me an Open Hearts necklace!!!!

So now I'm in the best mood ever. hahaha. I love how he cheers me up when he doesn't even know I need it. :)

Sorry everyone. 

I hope EVERYONE gets their bfp's soon, even if they happen not to care if I get mine or not.

I don't think I ovulated yet. :( Today was light, too.

I'm going to bd anyway and hope my test is dark tomorrow.


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Juniper and BWilliams for mentioning me. I just think we should all support one another and not pick and choose.

Maybe I'm having a sensitive day...who knows.

I do feel like the two of you might really be next...any updates?


----------



## BWilliams

Its ok Jrc everyone has there days!!! Nothing new yet im going to test in the am...i have noticed a little more cm though so who knows


----------



## jrc10

Good luck, hun. I'll be checking in to see how it goes. :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Jrc Im so sorry! I do hope it happens to you. I want you to be happy as well!


----------



## jrc10

Thank you, Shey. :)


----------



## happilytrying

I would love to join you ladies. I am 24 and DH is 32. This is our 3rd cycle for trying to conceive just waiting for the :witch: to pass by so we can start :sex: again so I can get my :bfp: this summer :dance:


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh im so annoyed another :bfn: what in the world is going on with me :-(


----------



## Juniper

jrc - :hugs: I am sorry that you feel left out, I don't think that is anyone's intention. You deserve your bfp just as much at any of us do! fx'd and get to bding!

Brooke - Sorry about the bfn :( I hope something happens very soon for you!

I think af is coming today. I have temped for the last 3 days and today I had a very large temp drop. I also have a full, weird crampy feeling in my tummy... I think it is just a waiting game at this point :(


----------



## BWilliams

Its ok juniper...hopefully its just my body getting back to normal or something. Im trying not to stress it to much i mean something is bound to happen soon as im ready for either (af or bfp? :cloud9: ). Cause i know in my heart God will bless me one day i mean we wtt for 4 years and instead of enjoying those 4 years i stressed everyday about wanting a baby. But i guess i have kinda gotten over that now i mean i still want it bad but i have more of a go with the flow attitude....One day is my motto on ttc because i know one day God will bless me. Juniper i hope flow dont get you :-(


----------



## Juniper

fantastic frame of mind Brooke! I am trying to do the same thing, but I have to admit that I have been stressing today and yesterday.. I do want it so bad, and everyday that I don't get af it feels like I am being teased :haha:


----------



## BWilliams

I know i think the day before af and the day of is the worst...but its ok you will get through this :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Brooke, Juniper and JRC:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know how hard this is. I wish I had something other than words to lend. Brooke, dont give up. Maybe call the DRs and see what they want you to do. Ive told you my story of the missing period from Feb 17-March 29. I had to use provera to get it start it.

Juniper, yes it is so very cruel:growlmad:. Im still praying for good news and try not to stress. Remember this is your stress-free month.

JRC, I am definitely not trying to not include you. You are so deserving of a BFP. I have not stopped praying for this board yet.

Happilytrying, good luck on your BFP!

I heart you all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

I hope everyone is doing well.....haven't been on here much these days...

FX'd for everyone! I know it is a long tough road trying to conceive. My daughter was begging for a baby brother today.....and she's only 3 1/2 ("mommy! I want a baby! I want a baby brother!" I ask "what would you do with a baby brother?" She said "hold it. put it in the crib. please! please! I want a baby brother!"). Makes me want to have a baby even more.....:cry:


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone. Sorry again about my crappy attitude. I was just having a bad day. 

I'm saving my last opk for tomorrow. We tried yesterday and today. We'll probably try again tomorrow. :)

I'll keep you all updated! I started checking my cervix (yesterday) it was high and like my nose...does that mean it will go to feeling like my chin then my lips when it's time?


----------



## Juniper

brooke and mrsbrown - :hugs:

Happilytrying - What methods are you trying? Are you temping, opk, smep, etc? We have had some really great success on this page, lots of BFPs. We have made such good friends that many of our preggo girls have stay with us. :) Is that your Jenny Renny prediction in your siggy?

Amber - That is so sweet. My boys do the same thing all the time. They want a sister. :) They are to the point that they make up excuses to ask. lol. We recently had our puppy neutered and my little one told my that I needed to have a baby so Dexter wouldn't be sad that he couldn't have one! :haha: You are waiting to Ov, right? Any sign?

Jrc - good job with all the bding. :haha: Yes, Nose is firm. It might not go firm, medium, soft. It might just so straight to soft which feels like your lips. Make sure to check at the same time each day and it is best to check after you have made a bm. Bowel pressure will make it feel firm. :blush: (Sorry if that is TMI, but thats the way of it! :haha:)


----------



## thebabymaker

hi, can i join? My name is loriane and im 30 years old! I have a 12 year old boy from a previous relationship and ttc my 2nd. On my 6th cycle of trying with no luck so far. Had a possible positive in january as had a positive faint test but had my period a couple of days later, so am not sure.


----------



## jrc10

Ok. I checked again today and I can't even reach it! I think that means it's time to do the nasty. haha. I might actually be right on with my ticker. I'm going to bd today, tomorrow, and the next day just to be sure.

Fingers crossed!!!

Welcome thebabymaker (loriane)! We would love to have you. :) Have you tested again since Janurary? Or had your period?


----------



## happilytrying

Hello Ladies! I would like to join your group. I am new to BnB and is is our 2nd cycle for trying. I am 24 and DH is 32. We recently got Married last year on December 27th. I am hoping to get my :bfp: soon and just want to make sure that I can still get pregnant. We are TTC #1 and that would be a great joy if we do.


----------



## Juniper

well, witch got me :(


----------



## jrc10

AWW. Juniper I'm sorry. :(

:hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies! I'm glad our group is growing. :)


----------



## happilytrying

thank for adding me


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! how you all feeling today?
Juniper sorry that AF got you!

Im a bit upset at the moment.


----------



## jrc10

What's wrong Shey?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Welcome to all the new people!:flower:

Whats the matter Shey?

Juniper, Im so sorry she came.:hugs:

JRC, get busy:sex:.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper im sorry :hugs: :hugs: well you guys i dont think im pg i just dont feel in my heart that i am...i think maybe that spotting was my period this month cause the last 2 days i have had an increase in cm so maybe its almost O time? JRC u better get to it girl!!! Welcome new girls!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry Juniper about AF and Brooke for feeling down...Sending you hugs...:hugs:

I am totally doing a crappy job taking my prenatals and vitex...and temping...Don't know what's got into me this month.....:shrug:


----------



## happilytrying

amberdawn723 said:


> Sorry Juniper about AF and Brooke for feeling down...Sending you hugs...:hugs:
> 
> I am totally doing a crappy job taking my prenatals and vitex...and temping...Don't know what's got into me this month.....:shrug:

I am using Vitex as well. This is day 6 for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

What is vitex ladies?


----------



## Shey

Yesterday I was out with friends and started bleeding, I think I MC :(


----------



## Juniper

Shey, you need to get to a doc and get a blood hcg... I hope everything is ok.:hugs:

Thanks everyone, I am fine, really. Either than the fact that this is one of the worst periods I have had in a long time. I have really bad cramps :(


----------



## Shey

I need a new doctor cause the one I have is stupid! she doesn't run tests or anything when I tell her bout the cough I've been having. I am going to ask my friend what doctor she goes to cause everytime she goes she gets a scan.


----------



## NGRidley

man....I have missed so much from not being around...
I was doing ok, but the more and more I thought about my PCOS the more I got down on myself, so I took a mental break.....that and I bled for 17 days of a 34 day cycle last cycle, and before that the entire 38 day cycle I as ready to give up.
Now I am back to focusing on TTC and more so on healthy eating and losing weight.

CONGRATS MrsKC

Shey :hugs:

Juniper.....I hope :witch: keeps her ugly face away

Jolene - HAPPY 10 WEEKS :)


----------



## Kat_F

Awww sorry Juniper... xoxox

Shey get to the Dr sometimes a bit of blood in early preg doesn't mean MC xox

I got my smiley face this morning.. my new clearblue digital display went blank but I to held pee for half an hour and used an old display and its a positive.. but me and DH have run out of time both have things planned today so can't BD till tonight :(.. and I'm feeling sick still and DH is tired.. hope the spermies lasted from two days ago they have been through a lot though a plane flight and all lol

Hope the egg stays in just a few hours longer so I don't miss it.. I'm so sick this month though with the flu not feeling hopeful so might be next month for me and I'm off to the fertility specialist on July 2 to see what they say about my body which is scary

Welcome new ladies!!! This is a lucky thread so shouldn't take you long to get that BFP xox


----------



## jrc10

Kat - good luck catching the eggie. We are around the same O time this cycle!

Shey - I'm praying for you. I hope you get to the doctor soon and it's good news. :hugs:

NGRidley - I'm sorry you've been feeling down. I'm trying to lose some weight as well. Let me know if you need a 'work out/healthy eating' buddy. :)


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Kat - good luck catching the eggie. We are around the same O time this cycle!
> 
> Shey - I'm praying for you. I hope you get to the doctor soon and it's good news. :hugs:
> 
> NGRidley - I'm sorry you've been feeling down. I'm trying to lose some weight as well. Let me know if you need a 'work out/healthy eating' buddy. :)

I will always take a buddy :)

I am just starting slow with the workout because just last month my doctor OKd me for all activity since breaking my leg in Feb 2009. There are still things I cant do physically yet because it either hurts.....or it just doesnt work.

So for now I am trying to go for a walk every day and do my wii fit at least 3x per week....anything more than that will be bonus :)

I hope the losing weight will help with my pcos symptoms and I will start to O


----------



## jrc10

I really need to get my eating under control. hhaha. I'm the type of person that will sit and eat cookie dough when I watch t.v.

I was going to the gym almost daily, but I just need to get back into it.

I think my goal will be to get to the gym twice this week. I'll try to up it every week.

Good luck!


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies! I hope you girls get your BFP and I want you ladies to be happy


----------



## BWilliams

Shey anymore bleeding?


----------



## mrskcbrown

NGRidley said:


> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - good luck catching the eggie. We are around the same O time this cycle!
> 
> Shey - I'm praying for you. I hope you get to the doctor soon and it's good news. :hugs:
> 
> NGRidley - I'm sorry you've been feeling down. I'm trying to lose some weight as well. Let me know if you need a 'work out/healthy eating' buddy. :)
> 
> I will always take a buddy :)
> 
> I am just starting slow with the workout because just last month my doctor OKd me for all activity since breaking my leg in Feb 2009. There are still things I cant do physically yet because it either hurts.....or it just doesnt work.
> 
> So for now I am trying to go for a walk every day and do my wii fit at least 3x per week....anything more than that will be bonus :)
> 
> I hope the losing weight will help with my pcos symptoms and I will start to OClick to expand...

Hi, I too have PCOS. Has the DR recommended any meds for you to take? I know I was on metformin and from the 1st month I began taking it, I started to O. I had irregular cycles until she started me on it. It also helped me to lose weight. Walking is great work out and you will see the pounds fall off. I walk 2 miles per day except saturdays.

Good luck hun.:hugs:


@Shey: Hun, go to the emergency room. If its red blood thats nothing to play with. I had a tiny bit of pink/brown spotting around 14 dpo when my cycle was set to come, but it went away after a day. Have you been to the Drs yet for your first prenatal?


----------



## Shey

I had went to the doctors on wednesday for a cough i've been having and she didn't do anything bout it. The bleeding was heavy on friday but it's gotten lighter today


----------



## BWilliams

Shey you tested pretty early right? Do you think maybe it was a chemical?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> I had went to the doctors on wednesday for a cough i've been having and she didn't do anything bout it. The bleeding was heavy on friday but it's gotten lighter today

Wait, what kind of DR is this? Was this an ob/gyn, family practitioner??:shrug: I thought if you tell a DR you are preggo they automatically confirm it with a test of some sort, whether blood or pee? Especially if you came for a cough, they would want to know before they prescribe you anything. I remember you saying they were going to call you back for your prenatal appt. Did they ever do that? Ive never heard of such. Most practices will make your appt right on the spot even if it is weeks away.

Hmm, I wonder can you report this? Why didnt you go to ER when she didnt help you. Sorry for the questions but Im so puzzled.

Hope all is well.:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Shey, if you can't get to the dr, you can always take another pee test... That would at least tell you if you have a chem..


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> I really need to get my eating under control. hhaha. I'm the type of person that will sit and eat cookie dough when I watch t.v.
> 
> I was going to the gym almost daily, but I just need to get back into it.
> 
> I think my goal will be to get to the gym twice this week. I'll try to up it every week.
> 
> Good luck!

Yeah I definitely eat when I am bored.....so in front of the TV happens a lot! I try not to have it in the house now because I will just mindlessly eat.

Once I can get a decent job I am going to get a gym membership. I had one before for free when I was in college and I went at least 4X per week and lost 50lb (following WW)



mrskcbrown said:


> Hi, I too have PCOS. Has the DR recommended any meds for you to take? I know I was on metformin and from the 1st month I began taking it, I started to O. I had irregular cycles until she started me on it. It also helped me to lose weight. Walking is great work out and you will see the pounds fall off. I walk 2 miles per day except saturdays.

She did recommend Metformin and pretty much said it was up to me. I dont think I have the insulin resistance though that some have with PCOS so not sure if it will work for me.

She did suggest trying to lose weight on my own for a few months and following the GI diet to see if that will help, because she is pretty sure it will. 

I decided to do the weight loss thing for the summer to see how it goes and then from there we will see. It will just be over 12 months TTC at that point, and then she thinks I will maybe get more help from a fertility specialist (maybe)


----------



## Shey

I went to the ER last night and told me that I had MC. :cry: Im very devestated. :cry:


----------



## happilytrying

Shey said:


> I went to the ER last night and told me that I had MC. :cry: Im very devestated. :cry:

Aww I am soooo sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

:hugs: sorry shey


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok cool NGRidley. I know that losing that weight will help out a lot so Im wishing you well.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

:hugs: NRidgley n Brooke. Thanks ladies
how are you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## happilytrying

Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?


----------



## mrskcbrown

happilytrying said:


> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?

Yes Ive been where you are at a million times. Ok not literally a million but for at least 15 months.:nope: The only thing I held onto month after month was my faith. A lot of times when you think you are out, its actually your month. So dont give up yet!:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

happilytrying said:


> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?

I definitely have been there many months.
I am there this month....but I am trying not to focus on it too much, because it just gets me down.

All I can do is hope really.


I read a bunch of TTC/pregnancy blogs and one was a woman who just couldnt get pregnant. Many clomid cycles and she just wouldnt ovulate. She ended up having IVF and having twins. Her twins are now 8 months and unexpectedly she has become pregnant on her own :)

things like that make me happy and believe that it is possible


----------



## thebabymaker

have faith girls, it will happen for us all. Shay sorry about the bleeding. What did the er do to confirm mc? I know what you all mean about trying, it can seem like a lot of work for nothing sometimes


----------



## happilytrying

mrskcbrown said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?
> 
> Yes Ive been where you are at a million times. Ok not literally a million but for at least 15 months.:nope: The only thing I held onto month after month was my faith. A lot of times when you think you are out, its actually your month. So dont give up yet!:hugs:Click to expand...

aww thank you


----------



## happilytrying

NGRidley said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?
> 
> I definitely have been there many months.
> I am there this month....but I am trying not to focus on it too much, because it just gets me down.
> 
> All I can do is hope really.
> 
> 
> I read a bunch of TTC/pregnancy blogs and one was a woman who just couldnt get pregnant. Many clomid cycles and she just wouldnt ovulate. She ended up having IVF and having twins. Her twins are now 8 months and unexpectedly she has become pregnant on her own :)
> 
> things like that make me happy and believe that it is possibleClick to expand...

Yes, things like that does give you a little more faith and something to believe in.


----------



## jrc10

Shey - I'm so sorry, hun!

I really don't think this is my month either. :( Things just didn't go how I expected them to...

I guess we'll see though right?


----------



## Kat_F

happilytrying said:


> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?

Hey all - yes Happilytrying I feel like that on and off every month. :(

Shey sorry about the MC :hugs:

I've still got the flu so feel like crap and off to the Fertility doctor next week. Hope they don't want to cut me open :nope:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Jrc and Kat :hugs:

Things happen for a reason right? Im gonna think positive and see wat happens. 

Jrc if this month isn't your month, then I hope that July will be your month 

Kat I hope you feel better

Today the BF and I are suppose to BD when he gets home from work.


----------



## Jolene

Shey, I'm sorry about your loss. Have you stopped bleeding already? 

Kat, I don't think you need to worry about them cutting you open, lol. I'm so excited for your appointment!

Pelle, where art thou Pelle?????

Jrc, any news on little Hayley?

:hugs: to all you stunning girls on our forum. You all mean so much to me!


----------



## Juniper

Kat - good luck on your appt and I hope you feel better soon

well, I find myself waiting again... Seems like all we do around here. :haha:


----------



## jrc10

No news on Hayley, yet. Kurtis filed the paperwork last week, appealing their decision. We're hoping to hear something soon...

I'll keep you updated. 

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies :)

I'm home today from work trying to get better! Hoping that while my immune system is low the spermies found their way to the eggy without my body fighting them off... its a possibility right? 

I went the doctor yesterday to get my referral for the obsty... My appointment is at 12DPO so I'll test that day make sure I'm not preggars otherwise I don't need to go!!

Yep Juniper we are all waiting again... seems like we have 5 days of madness each month followed by waiting waiting waiting! I'd love to get my BFP this month and have a Pisces baby next year :) A girl from work had her baby on Monday.. a little girl... so beautiful :) Three more girls at work are pregnant! Must be something in the water.. surely it's my turn soon? One of them only went off the pill for one month because she thought it would take ages and Bam on the first month she fell preggars. How's that for luck?!?!?


----------



## thebabymaker

shay has the bleeding stopped? What did er do to confirm you miscarried? Bleeding is possible in pregnancy. Anyone any advice to speed up chanced of pregnancy? Lol. Am getting bored of this now


----------



## NGRidley

I hope you feel better soon Kat! and yes i agree, it should be your turn. Get drinking the water :)

I get the whole waiting thing.....I am always waiting to maybe O, was waiting for AF to show at one point.....then waiting for her to fluff off!!

I would rather be waiting to give birth *sigh*


----------



## Juniper

Babymaker - really the best way to speed up your chances is to chart.. The more :sex: you have at the right time the better chance of conceiving...

:dust: for everyone!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I agree with Juniper on the charting babymaker. I tried for 15 months to conceive and I think I was missing my ovulation most of the time. Once I started charting, I got BFP the second month. Plus if you need any questions Juniper is pretty good at this:winkwink:. She helped me out a few times when I was in a panic.:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Over the past 5 days I have had 3 baby dreams... It is really strange to me because I have not been stressing at all.. All three dreams were really odd too. The first one I had was the night after we went car shopping. I dreamed that right after we bought a 12 passenger van we found out that we were pregnant, with triplets. Then when the babies were 3 months old, we got preggers again! I remember dh and I talking and saying "man its a good thing we bought that van!" lol. Last night I had one too... I gave birth and the baby had a tiny version of Derek's grown up face and had my hair (long, bright red, wavy hair) all over it's body. Everyone was speechless, we all just stood over him in the incubator, staring. 

What do you all think? Am I cracking up? :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Aww Juniper, I love your dreams! I like when i have baby dreams, too. I hate the waking up though...

Maybe that's your future. Better start picking out the color of that van!

Hope everyone else is having a good day. :)


----------



## Juniper

lol jrc - you are too funny! We just bought a car that only has room for one more, so we might run into a problem :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Sounds like a good problem to me. :)

I'm pretty sure that I'm out this month, but I think Kurtis is getting offered a great paying job tomorrow!!!!!!!! So I think I'll be ok if we aren't pregnant, yet!

I'll be too busy shopping haha.

I hope I'm not getting my hopes up, but if he gets this job, he's not going back to school...so it's a pretty big thing right now. It would honestly change our lives. We could be out of consumer debt in one month! (In one paycheck of his actually...) But we aren't that far it, I just can't wait to only have my student loan to pay on. We could also have a nice bit saved up for a baby and home. :)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Sounds like a good problem to me. :)
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I'm out this month, but I think Kurtis is getting offered a great paying job tomorrow!!!!!!!! So I think I'll be ok if we aren't pregnant, yet!
> 
> I'll be too busy shopping haha.
> 
> I hope I'm not getting my hopes up, but if he gets this job, he's not going back to school...so it's a pretty big thing right now. It would honestly change our lives. We could be out of consumer debt in one month! (In one paycheck of his actually...) But we aren't that far it, I just can't wait to only have my student loan to pay on. We could also have a nice bit saved up for a baby and home. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!

That sounds fantastic! I'll be praying for you guys! Why do you think your out? Aren't you only like 2-3 dpo? I've got my fingers crossed that your wrong


----------



## jrc10

I don't think we dtd at the right time, but I don't really know when or if I O'd. I'm starting to think I'm Oing now...

I have some cramping and cloudy cm...and according to a website I found, it could be now. But it isn't thick and stretchy...it's like the middle description in the table.

What do you think???

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalfluid.html


----------



## Juniper

I would bd if i were you. I hardly ever get text book ewcm. Have you checked to see if your cervix is open still? If is is closed it will feel smooth and if it is open it will feel like there is a little dimple...


----------



## Shey

Yes the bleeding has stopped. it stopped yesterday. 
the BF and I dtd lastnight

Jrc I hope you get Hayley
Juniper I've had baby dreams too so I don't think you are cracking
Kat I hope that this is it for you, praying you get :bfp: when you go see the doctor's

I'm taking a break from charting


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> I would bd if i were you. I hardly ever get text book ewcm. Have you checked to see if your cervix is open still? If is is closed it will feel smooth and if it is open it will feel like there is a little dimple...


I felt the little bump. I guess that's the dimple?

I guess I'll be bding more tonight! :)

I felt like we were out b/c we didn't bd as much as I thought we should. We missed like 3-4 days in a row :(


----------



## jrc10

Shey - I'm really sorry about what happened. Are you sure it's over? Did you see a doctor?

NGRidley - I went to the gym today! I walked/ran/biked 5 miles and I'm exhausted lol. How is your work out routine coming?

mrskcbrown - When do you go to the dr. again? 

Attention pregnant members: I want to see some pics of your babies! Tell me where to go or (if it's ok with the rest of the ladies) post them in our group. I get really excited for pictures! Congratulations again and thanks for letting me live vicariously through you! (For now.) :)


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> NGRidley - I went to the gym today! I walked/ran/biked 5 miles and I'm exhausted lol. How is your work out routine coming?
> )

Thats AWESOME!!!!
I havent done what I said I would do *eek*
I have gone for my walk every day, but nothing more. AND i have made sure I made healthy meals, and making sure I dont eat crap. Even went to the grocery store and totally avoided the pop, chips,cookies, granola bars etc aisles.


Juniper - you are not crazy. I definitely had dreams last month about having triplets, and that it was 2 girls and one boy. Another dream about buying a 7 seater vehicle and even fighting that I didnt want a mini van, but something like the Kia Rondo, because we needed the space for the triplets.

------
On another note.....there was a 5.0 earth quake where I live today. It originated about a 2 hour drive away but it was definitely felt here, like things falling off walls and bookshelves. (I live in Southeastern Ontario, Canada)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Shey - I'm really sorry about what happened. Are you sure it's over? Did you see a doctor?
> 
> NGRidley - I went to the gym today! I walked/ran/biked 5 miles and I'm exhausted lol. How is your work out routine coming?
> 
> mrskcbrown - When do you go to the dr. again?
> 
> Attention pregnant members: I want to see some pics of your babies! Tell me where to go or (if it's ok with the rest of the ladies) post them in our group. I get really excited for pictures! Congratulations again and thanks for letting me live vicariously through you! (For now.) :)

Hey Jrc. I get my 7 week scan on next weds. They should be able to detect a heartbeat then. I will post that pic. The last scan I got was just a little dot, not much to show. Hooray for that work out girl. I walk 2 miles in the mornings and I feel like Im going to die when I get started but when it is over I feel better.:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

NGRidley, I'm glad you're OK, how scary. I am going to google it now. :hugs:

That's sweet jrc, I have my 12wk scan next Friday and then I can post some pics. You girls better get aquainted with the nub theory so we can all guess the sex, lol.

Last night I was feeling worried about the little bean and told my hubby I can't possibly wait until next Fri to know if everything is still OK. This morning at 4:30 I woke with cramps and when I finally fell asleep again all I dreamt about was mc'ing. It was horrible. I phoned the doc just now and made an app for 4 this afternoon just to hear the heartbeat. He was very understanding considering the last mc's so please pray for me ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs: Jolene xox


----------



## Pelle

My dear TTC buddies, 

I am happy to tell you we are expecting twin babies Today we had a scan at 6w4d, they both had beautiful heartbeats, I am over the moon! 

I wish all of you the same blessing and joy and as I said I will not rest till I don't see every one of you getting your BFP. My doctor told me there is a huge number of pregnancies now, there is something in the air, I hope you join, too!!!! :hugs:

:cloud9:


----------



## Shey

Aww Pelle congrats girlie! I'm happy for you! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## NGRidley

Pelle that is AMAZING!!!! congrats!!!! :)


----------



## NGRidley

so last night a tornado hit western ontario......
so this weather is SO WEIRD for Canada.....you do not get this types of things happening very often. but to get hit with an earthquake and tornado in the same day?!?!?!

BIZARRE


----------



## Shey

That is bizarre NG
I always thought that Canada didn't get earthquakes and tornados.


----------



## BWilliams

Pelle TWINS you lucky girl!!! That is my all time wish since i was little twin boys  NG- I hope you dont get a snow strom now im just kidding but wow that is crazy to get both in a day! The weather here is in the 100's ugh its so hot. Well today is mine and dh 4 year wedding aniversary!!! :happydance: oh and Still no af?


----------



## Jolene

Wow Pelle GREAT news!!!!!! Congrats babe! Where's the pic?

Well I ended up with a scan today, baby is healthy and kicking and growing so big (OK so it's only 5.2cm, lol) I feel so much more at ease now.

Congrats on your anniversary Brooke


----------



## babywanted73

Can I join your group? I just signed on.

Feels like I have been ttc forever!


----------



## babywanted73

Brooke It looks like its your anniversary today. Congrats.


----------



## Shey

Congrats Brooke! 4 years is really good! wish you and your DH the best of luck and many more! 

Welcome babywanted73! lots of baby dust to ya :dust:

Jolene that is really awsome! can't wait to see pics

Juniper and Jrc how are you girls doing today?


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Pelle: Congrats! I get my 6w5d scan next wednesday and I would be happy if its twins but will be ok for a singleton too, LOL.:haha:

@Brooke: Where do you live? Its 100s here too. Happy anniversary!:happydance:

@NG: I hope all is well after all that bad weather. Glad you were safe!

@babywanted73: Weve all felt like we have been TTC forever! I hope your turn is coming soon.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey mrskcbrown how are you feeling today?


----------



## Juniper

Pelle - Congrats!! I knew it! I just knew it!!!  What sexes are you hoping for? and yes. I want to see a scan pic. :hugs:

Jolene - I am sorry I wasn't on to console you earlier. :hugs: But, I am VERY glad that Beany is doing well. Will they still do your 12 weeks scan now that you just got one?

Brooke - Congrats on your anniversary. Is this the first period that you have missed? I am trying to remember if this has happened to you before...

Ng - I am so glad that you are ok after all of that! 

Babywanted - Welcome! I know what you mean... Time does not fly when you are ttc. How long have you been ttc? 

So, really no news on my end... I am on cd 6, so just waiting... I am proud of my self that I had to look at my chart to know what cd I am on . lol. I am still not sure what the plan is this month.. I do know that I am not going to temp.. I was thinking that I will do opks and cp/cm, but now I am not sure if the opks will stress me out too much.. I would love to just forget opks and bd for a week, but that is never going to happen. It is really hard to find a balance of too much and not enough ttc! I want things to be low key, but I still want to get pregnant, so I don't want to decrease my chances too much lower than they already are. OK, don't worry, that rant is over :haha:

Amber - Where are you?


----------



## Juniper

lol... Well I just looked and my most likely Ov day is 4th of July! (US Independence day) I hope we don't have problems with finding time to bd :( We have a big family bbq planned...


----------



## Shey

Aww yay Juniper! I hope you do get time to BD and good luck!


----------



## happilytrying

Juniper said:


> lol... Well I just looked and my most likely Ov day is 4th of July! (US Independence day) I hope we don't have problems with finding time to bd :( We have a big family bbq planned...

I hope you get a chance to bd. I am leaving for Vegas after 4th of July so I plan to make up with :sex: there lol that i am sure wont be happening the weekend because of the holiday.


----------



## happilytrying

BWilliams said:


> Pelle TWINS you lucky girl!!! That is my all time wish since i was little twin boys  NG- I hope you dont get a snow strom now im just kidding but wow that is crazy to get both in a day! The weather here is in the 100's ugh its so hot. Well today is mine and dh 4 year wedding aniversary!!! :happydance: oh and Still no af?

Congrats!!


----------



## BWilliams

Mskcbrown i live in nc about 20 mins away from the outerbanks! Juniper i have been late before but never this late...but im not broken because i keep getting really wet cm and kinda crampy so who knows lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Mskcbrown i live in nc about 20 mins away from the outerbanks! Juniper i have been late before but never this late...but im not broken because i keep getting really wet cm and kinda crampy so who knows lol


Ok cool. I asked because I was looking at "OBX" and their is a city by my city named olive branch and they use that abbreviation. Will you contact the DR soon if no af?


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Pelle Two little babies how lovely... xoxoxox

Jolene great news - see nothing to worry about xoxox

Mrs KCBrown so glad it is going well for you too how exciting we will have all these babies in February next year!!! xoxoxoxo

Well I'm ok my flu is nearly gone :) I hope my body was ok to concieve this month even though I was sick we bd at all the right times got my smiley face etc. Because I didn't have enough pre O temps I had to put in my O day manually on FF but I'm pretty sure it was the day I got my smiley at 9am in the morning. It will officially be six months trying at the end of this month for me so maybe 6 is my lucky number. I'm so hoping I get a BFP next week so I don't have to go to this fertility man... frightened he will want to cut me open and will find something horrible :( like severe endometriosis or something :(


----------



## jrc10

Wow ladies, so much has happened!

Pelle - I'm so excited about your twins! OMG!

Jolene - I'm glad everything is going well for you. :)

BWilliams - Happy Anniversary! :D I would LOVE for you to be preggers. What a great anniversary gift! 

Shey - How are you doing today? 

Welcome, Babywanted! How long have you been TTC?

I have nothing new really...just playing the waiting game. I told the hubby that I'm not sure about the O day...so we've just been covering our bases..just in case. ;)


----------



## jrc10

Almost forgot to post - I walked about 2 miles today. :)


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Almost forgot to post - I walked about 2 miles today. :)

Nice job!!!


I dont have much to add.....except that after this cycle if I dont get my BFP, I have been TTC for 12 months :(

I never thought it would take this long. I am not sure how long I thought it would take but I assumed it would be less than a year

*sigh*


----------



## jrc10

Awww hun, don't worry. It will happen. At least you know what you have to work with. I know you can do it. You WILL do it. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Jrc Im doing good. That is good that you did walking. I need to start doing that again. last time i got weighed i was 190 so I lost a total of 22 lbs.


----------



## happilytrying

ive lost 4 lbs so far and started my routine a week and some change ago :dance:


----------



## Shey

that's awsome happilytrying


----------



## happilytrying

thanks


----------



## jrc10

I had lost 7 lbs, but I gained it back when I stopped going to the gym...

I'm hoping to lose around 20 lbs. altogether, but I'm taking it one step at a time. I'm 5 feet 4 1/2 inches tall and weigh like 193 lbs. :(

I really need to get some of the weight off. My current goal is to get to the 180's. 

I'm just the biggest I've ever been and I really hate how I look in my clothes. I'm not that worried about the lbs., but I remember that weight and liked how I looked then. lol. 

Can't believe I actually posted my weight, but there ya have it!


----------



## Shey

I know how the feels jrc there are times I could beat myself for being the weight I am. I'm 5'7 so im slightly overweight for my height. But yea it is good to have a goal and stick to it. I wish you the best of luck with your weight loss and hope you get Hayley and a BFP


----------



## happilytrying

jrc10 said:


> I had lost 7 lbs, but I gained it back when I stopped going to the gym...
> 
> I'm hoping to lose around 20 lbs. altogether, but I'm taking it one step at a time. I'm 5 feet 4 1/2 inches tall and weigh like 193 lbs. :(
> 
> I really need to get some of the weight off. My current goal is to get to the 180's.
> 
> I'm just the biggest I've ever been and I really hate how I look in my clothes. I'm not that worried about the lbs., but I remember that weight and liked how I looked then. lol.
> 
> Can't believe I actually posted my weight, but there ya have it!

I am in the same boat. I need to just get healthier in general and pregnant is the 2nd thing. So I am taking it one day at a time while I try to get back on trap.


----------



## Jolene

Thanks ladies! 

Jenn, I will still be having my 12wk scan, yay! Yesterdays scan was with a different doc cos mine is away. He was really horrible and then still charged me a fortune for his crappy service. He also gave me horrible pics so I have nothing to post. But next week my doc will doing the big scan where they check for downs and do blood test, etc... so I will be able to post then.

Fx for all you ladies this month - I really can't wait for you all to join me!!!!


----------



## Shey

Jolene that's good that you get to have another scan. I wish you HH 9 months and the best of luck.

I hope to join ya soon.


----------



## jrc10

Well ladies, Kurtis got a call from the mining place today. He had to go to training tonight and pay $30 for his portion of this clothing! They pay the rest!

They're doing 2 trainings (one tonight and one July 12th) with these people and then there 'should be' a 6 month probationary period, but I think he's gonna get this job! He won't be doing underground mining, he will be changing oil in the trucks. Super safe there!

I'm so excited, but cautiously excited. I just feel like him getting this job is too good to be true. Nothing comes to either of us easily...I'm just worried it won't work out. He went to tonight's training, hoping that they hire him sooner...or that it gives him a better chance. 

Please keep your fingers crossed for us. We could really use this change. :)


----------



## Juniper

jrc - fx'd! Being called for a training sounds like a really good sign! 

Jolene - I am so glad that you are still getting your scan! and yes. we want pics!


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck to Kurtis JRC! Sounds like a great opportunity I hope he gets it xox


----------



## babywanted73

Hi Juniper. I have been ttc fo a year now. I hope this is my month My doctor finally gave me clomid. I had to wait for the year mark.

congrats Pelle and mrskcbrown:)


----------



## Daria87

Good evening ladies :). I've been trying to catch up with all the posts and figured I'd finish up after I wrote this. To get everyone caught up, I'm proud to say that I'm a happily married woman now :wedding:. No :bfp: yet for us but we've been working on it. Possibly not as much as we should since it's been really friggen hot. I've also been trying to temp but there's been some mornings where my alarm goes off and I don't even hear it. Still taking my vitamins though. Plus my mother in law has given us the stuff that my neice doesn't use anymore. Such as the diapers she never used and different bottles/bottle liners. 

On another note, my stupid brother in law's girlfriend moved back up here with the baby because she said that she and her parents got into a fight. All the while, she was going on facebook saying that after the night he hit her, she would never be with him again and all that crap. As soon as something isn't going her way though, she thinks that she can just move back up here.Total crap if you ask me. Since she's been back up here, my mother in law and I have been taking care of my neice WAY more than we should. Don't get me wrong though, I love my beautiful neice. She didn't ask to be born but on the other hand, how fair is it to my mother in law and myself that her own parents barely even take care of her. Heck, 90% of the time I go over there, the baby's father is either downstairs doing absolutely nothing or out on his quad with his stupid friends. Same with the mother when she's not working. Anymore, the baby gets more happy to see me and her grandmother than she does with her own parents. The baby's mother even admit point blank that they were trying to have a baby. All the while, at the time they were trying, they were both living with HER parents,not supporting themselves. And now, they live up here with my in laws and STILL don't support themselves. They spend more money on crap they don't need rather than getting things for the baby. The only person who really pays for the baby is my mother in law. It just REALLY irritates me. 

On another note, any suggestions on how to get an XBOX 360 away from an addicted 12yr old???? She spends all day in her room on it, only coming out for food now and then. Plus since she's on it all day, she's let her room go to crap. It looks like a tornado has gone through it. Not to mention, like I said, she's only 12 and she curses worse than a sailor when she's on it. 

P.S. Even though we haven't gotten a :bfp: yet, we've been getting things here and there for the baby when I do become pregnant. Today, he told me to buy a winnie the pooh play yard from Sears.com :)

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153...0k061224x0000002&prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=


----------



## jrc10

Daria! Congratulations, hun!!! Welcome to the wonderful world of marriage. :D

I love the play yard. It's adorable. 

I'm sorry about what's going on with your neice. I almost want to say I'm jealous b/c we can't even see ours :(

My suggestion for the xbox: take a cord or something from the back and tell her you wanna play a game....then when she tries to start it up, it's magically broken!

You should tell her that you don't appreciate the foul language and to please stop doing it around you. If she respects you, she'll stop. It could get her to think about the way she speaks. I would confront her every single time.

Even though you really want your BFP, I hope you get to experience marriage a bit without a baby. It's the only time you'll get to be alone. haha. But, if you do get preggers, you will have 9 whole months together. ;)

I'm glad you're already planning ahead. Plans are good! I want to do that, but I'm afraid I'll jinx us. :(

I feel like I jinxed us with Hayley b/c I bought her a little laundry basket two days before the decision. :(

That might sound crazy, but I really think that stuff.


----------



## jrc10

Edit about the Jinxy stuff - I only think that about me, not anyone else!

I hope you didn't think I meant you're jinxing yourself. 

Sorry about the miscommunication!


----------



## jrc10

Sorry for posting a million times today, but I got even better news!

Since Kurtis went in today, he also gets to attend another training for a different job at the mines - driving a rock truck. This will double his chances for getting a job since some of the people are only going to the July 12th training. He even ordered his little outfit with his name on it! I'm so excited!!!!!!!! But not getting my hopes up, yet. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats again JRC that's great news!!

Daria sorry to hear about your situation with the in laws.. some people can be so stupid and insensitive... congratulations on your new nuptuals!


----------



## Jolene

Jrc - fx for Kurtis. It sounds really promising!!!

Daria - Congrats on your wedding. I hope the two of you have many happy years together.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Daria: Congrats on your wedding. I agree with JRC, you may want to experience one year no baby, but do what you and Dh feel is best. We got preggo right at the 1 yr mark. As for the 12 yr old, I would simply take the game out of her room and tell her she will not get it back until her room is clean. I do this for my daughter with her wii and it works everytime. Foul language is something that I would not tolerate from a 12 yr old. If she cursed, under my roof, she wouldnt see that Xbox or the light from the outside until she corrected her behavior. Is she around foul language? Is someone cursing in the house and is this why she thinks it is ok? I know she may be mad at you for taking away the Xbox but it sounds like she needs some tough love and some strict rules for keeping her room clean and watching her language.

Just my opinion and good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Daria87

mrskcbrown said:


> @Daria: Congrats on your wedding. I agree with JRC, you may want to experience one year no baby, but do what you and Dh feel is best. We got preggo right at the 1 yr mark. As for the 12 yr old, I would simply take the game out of her room and tell her she will not get it back until her room is clean. I do this for my daughter with her wii and it works everytime. Foul language is something that I would not tolerate from a 12 yr old. If she cursed, under my roof, she wouldnt see that Xbox or the light from the outside until she corrected her behavior. Is she around foul language? Is someone cursing in the house and is this why she thinks it is ok? I know she may be mad at you for taking away the Xbox but it sounds like she needs some tough love and some strict rules for keeping her room clean and watching her language.
> 
> Just my opinion and good luck!:hugs:

She used to live with her parents and her mom can have a pretty foul mouth but she NEVER said what her 12yr old daughter says on xbox. Since it's DH's xbox, I'm going to get him to take it out of her room. If she wants to play a gaming system, she has a wii and a playstation 3 that she can play with.


----------



## Shey

Daria congrats on the marriage! Im sorry to hear bought your niece. I hope things work out for ya'll

jrc that is really good! congrats for your OH!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - congrats again.

Daria - Congrats on the wedding! I am sorry that you are still having problems with your BIL and SIL. About the little girl and the xbox. Shortly after our boys came to live with us we had problems with video games. We decided to take all the game systems away and put them in the front room so that they would have to be supervised. We also have a sticker board. Every day that they do what is expected of them (no back talking, doing their chores, no major attitude problems) They get 1 sticker and if they do something really great they get an extra one. When they get 10 stickers they can cash them in for video games or a family movie night.... This could also help with the cursing because she wouldn't get a sticker if she cursed that day and in turn would take longer to earn her video games.. Just a suggestion. :)

I am going to order opks today. Also, I got a letter last night that my health insurance got approved!!!!! I am guessing that it will probably take a month or so to get to a dr, but now I have a time line! If you can't tell, I am excited :haha:


----------



## Shey

Juniper that is great news! I hope you get a really good doctor. I have to look for a new one


----------



## NGRidley

thats great news juniper!!!


----------



## jrc10

YAY Juniper!!!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

I haven't been on here in so long it seems. :nope:

Juniper- Congrats on getting your insurance approved! :thumbup:

Daria- Congrats on your wedding! Yay for love!

Pelle- OMG Twins! Congrats!!!:happydance:

JRC- Congrats to hubby! FX'd that it all works out!

I think I might have O'd yesterday:shrug:...but since I haven't been temping and checking cm like I should or using my opks...or taking my Vitex...or prenatals...so who knows....(OMGosh I need to get my act together!:dohh:)
I haven't had any recent bd'ing, so definitely not keeping my fingers crossed. Going to try and get some tonight...but as usual, it may or may not happen.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks everybody! hopefully this means we can get some answers and ultimately a baby soon :happydance: Well, off for a day at the lake with the fam! Everyone have a great day :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks everybody! hopefully this means we can get some answers and ultimately a baby soon :happydance: Well, off for a day at the lake with the fam! Everyone have a great day :hugs:

Yes you will be blessed with a baby soon. Enjoy your family!:thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Mrsbrown! :hugs:

So, one of my obsessive ttc habits is going to www.countdowntopregnancy.com and calculating my future due date if I am to conceive this cycle :blush: Well, as ov is approaching, I did it today and if I were to conceive this cycle, my EDD will be my oldest son's bday! Weird huh? Ok, now comes the really embarrassing part... I am actually kinda nervous about it. :haha: I am not sure how he would react to that.. I know that this is ridiculous! I haven't even Oved yet and I am worrying about my EDD! :wacko:


----------



## Jolene

Hahaha Jenn, I used to do the exact same thing. And don't worry the chances of a baby coming on it's due date is so slim. Enjoy the day at the lake, sounds like fun.


----------



## Kat_F

LOL Jenn

Hey ladies 8 DPO and I got the first BFN for the month!!!

I don't feel confident at all this month booo :(


----------



## Shey

Kat Im sorry to hear that, Don't give up, I am sure you will get your BFP


----------



## happilytrying

Hi ladies how was your weekend? This weekend was very good and DH and I did a lot of "marital activities" lol so hopefully it gets me to my :bfp:. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## NGRidley

:hugs: kat.... since your LP is usually 14 days(ish) its still early. Dont lose hope yet, but i do know how you feel....im pretty sure we have all been there :hug:

Juniper....I do that ALL THE TIME!!! I just did it today and if I were to conceive when I think I should O, my due date will be March 23 2011....my birthday is March 22


----------



## Juniper

lol. Thanks girls... I don't feel so silly now! :haha: I actually talked to dh about it and he thinks that Devon would be think it was cool :shrug: Man, it is very tricky introducing bio kids into an adoptive household.. There are so many things we have to worry about that would normally not be a big deal at all!

Kat - Why do you do that to your self? Hang in there hun, there is plenty of time to still get a bfp! :hugs:

Happily - When did you ov? fx'd for you!!

ngridley - Are you getting close to ov! Have you started bding yet? Mine would be March 31, but I actually think that I am going to ov sooner now, this morning I checked my cervix and it is half open...


----------



## Kat_F

Morning all!

Happily good luck well done with your marital activities! I was telling my friend the other day how nice it is to have a good man.. Hope you caught the eggy girl!

I got a temp drop today so hoping its an implantation dip lol... ahhh please I don't want to see this fertility man on Friday and get told everything that's wrong I'd rather get a BFP!!!!

Juniper I would think that was the best present ever if a new baby came on my birthday xoxoxoxox

Thanks NGRidley xoxox

Shey how are you feeling?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Juniper I did the same thing for about 14 months so no you arent crazy. I didnt want another winter baby but it is what it is.

Kat, dont give up yet. Youre gonna get that bfp!

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper....I think I may have Od today....but only time with tell.
I usually have a 36-38 day cycle with a 14-16 LP

This of course depends on if I even O....... 
I BD on CD 13,16,18,19 and wanted to on CD21 but had some bad back pain....so again this morning CD22.

CD19 was PM and CD22 was AM so i hope there wasnt too much of a gap.....
havent decided when we will BD again....that may depend on tomorrows temp


----------



## Shey

Kat_F said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Happily good luck well done with your marital activities! I was telling my friend the other day how nice it is to have a good man.. Hope you caught the eggy girl!
> 
> I got a temp drop today so hoping its an implantation dip lol... ahhh please I don't want to see this fertility man on Friday and get told everything that's wrong I'd rather get a BFP!!!!
> 
> Juniper I would think that was the best present ever if a new baby came on my birthday xoxoxoxox
> 
> Thanks NGRidley xoxox
> 
> Shey how are you feeling?

Kat I could be better! Im sorry you got temp drop. hope things go well for you.


----------



## babywanted73

Sorry I have been MIA, school vacation.

How is everyone?


----------



## happilytrying

well ladies, i have been on vitex for a little over a week now and i am still experiencing light bleeding/spotting so i am off to the doctors tomorrow to hopefully get tested :nope: and see if my cyst has become worse.


----------



## babywanted73

the vitex doesnt work for everyone I was told. I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## happilytrying

thanks, im told it takes anywhere from 3-6 months for it to completely be in your system but it depends on the person so I am headed to the doctors.


----------



## awaitingrmb

I would like to join if possible. How do I join?


----------



## babywanted73

Yes it does. Have you tried soy isoflavones like clomid?


----------



## Juniper

NG - It sounds like you have it covered. :dust:

Happily - It sounds like it would be a good idea to go to the dr.. I hope everything works out for you!

Awaitingrmb - you just start posting, that is all. I will put your name on the front page :) How long have you been ttc?

babywanted - would you like your name on the front page?

My Preggos - I was thinking that it would be cute to put the dates that you all got your bfps on the front page... If you want yours on there, send me your date


----------



## happilytrying

babywanted73 said:


> Yes it does. Have you tried soy isoflavones like clomid?

no, that is why I am headed to the doctors. I dont believe I need clomid, it all depends on what happens if I get tested for PCOS.


----------



## NGRidley

happilytrying said:


> well ladies, i have been on vitex for a little over a week now and i am still experiencing light bleeding/spotting so i am off to the doctors tomorrow to hopefully get tested :nope: and see if my cyst has become worse.

Its a good idea to go to the docs....I went after my long cycle and was told to keep an eye on it for a while.....THEN i bled for like 5o days straight...or something around there....so I got an U/S




awaitingrmb said:


> I would like to join if possible. How do I join?

Welcome awatingrmb



Juniper said:


> NG - It sounds like you have it covered. :dust:
> 
> My Preggos - I was thinking that it would be cute to put the dates that you all got your bfps on the front page... If you want yours on there, send me your date

I think its a great idea to put dates on the front page......to show those who are graduated BFP's.....as long as everyone else is ok with that as well


----------



## Shey

I think that is a great idea Juniper


----------



## jrc10

Bring on the dates, Juniper!

Welcome awaitingrmb! :hugs:

So...I'm not sure how long my cycle is, but if it's 28 days, I'm 2 days late...my ticker is set to 35 days, so Sunday would be my start date. 

Should I wait until Sunday or test sooner?


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Bring on the dates, Juniper!
> 
> Welcome awaitingrmb! :hugs:
> 
> So...I'm not sure how long my cycle is, but if it's 28 days, I'm 2 days late...my ticker is set to 35 days, so Sunday would be my start date.
> 
> Should I wait until Sunday or test sooner?

Hey JRC-

I would wait and take it sunday. You know Im always an advocate of later because I know the heartbreak a BFN brings. If you are preggo (which I am so praying that you are!:happydance:) you will still be preggo on sunday, Yay! Im rooting for you.:hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

Sure Juniper. I will not be on much because I have to watch my children until they go back to school


----------



## Juniper

jrc - what day is your best guess that you oved? Also, do you remember what day you started your period cycle before this one? ... I have a method to my madness, I promise! :haha:

wanted - I know how that goes, I have def been on less this summer... 

I was met with something interesting this morning... Watery cm... not weird in itself, I know, but I have never had watery cm. Even when I took cough syrup.. My cm is always kinds thick even when I get EWCM. I usually have thin creamy cm with globs of ew... Well i'm not complaining, I am actually pretty excited to see if I get some great ewcm! I continue to be amazed by the human body. As soon as I think that I start to understand my cycle and form patterns, something like this happens and throws me for a loop. Hopefully the next loop is a bfp! :haha:


----------



## NGRidley

Watery is Fertile!! 
Get :sex:


----------



## Pelle

hello girls, 

*Daria*, congrats on your wedding!  

*Juniper*, woohoo, go for it, baby, watery CM is excellent!
your idea with the testing dates are wonderful, mine is June 6th

*JRC*, 2 days late! I am excited! How do you feel yourself?  Fx for your test!!!!!


I still feel sick, vomit a lot, so my doctor suggested me to stay home. I already have a bump while I am loosing weight from my legs and arms I took 3 weeks of holiday, but I have to tell the situation to my boss very soon.


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> jrc - what day is your best guess that you oved? Also, do you remember what day you started your period cycle before this one? ... I have a method to my madness, I promise! :haha:
> 
> wanted - I know how that goes, I have def been on less this summer...
> 
> I was met with something interesting this morning... Watery cm... not weird in itself, I know, but I have never had watery cm. Even when I took cough syrup.. My cm is always kinds thick even when I get EWCM. I usually have thin creamy cm with globs of ew... Well i'm not complaining, I am actually pretty excited to see if I get some great ewcm! I continue to be amazed by the human body. As soon as I think that I start to understand my cycle and form patterns, something like this happens and throws me for a loop. Hopefully the next loop is a bfp! :haha:


Ok...I 'could have' oved anytime between June 19-23...I ran out of OPK strips, so I'm not sure. :( My last period was February 3rd. Remember my body was readjusting? I wouldn't even count the January or February ones...but that's all the info I have. :)

I don't feel any different at all. I feel like I could cramp sometime in the next few days, but nothing now...I'm just grasping at straws. 

Now I'm DYING to know why you asked! LOL


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> jrc - what day is your best guess that you oved? Also, do you remember what day you started your period cycle before this one? ... I have a method to my madness, I promise! :haha:
> 
> wanted - I know how that goes, I have def been on less this summer...
> 
> I was met with something interesting this morning... Watery cm... not weird in itself, I know, but I have never had watery cm. Even when I took cough syrup.. My cm is always kinds thick even when I get EWCM. I usually have thin creamy cm with globs of ew... Well i'm not complaining, I am actually pretty excited to see if I get some great ewcm! I continue to be amazed by the human body. As soon as I think that I start to understand my cycle and form patterns, something like this happens and throws me for a loop. Hopefully the next loop is a bfp! :haha:
> 
> 
> Ok...I 'could have' oved anytime between June 19-23...I ran out of OPK strips, so I'm not sure. :( My last period was February 3rd. Remember my body was readjusting? I wouldn't even count the January or February ones...but that's all the info I have. :)
> 
> I don't feel any different at all. I feel like I could cramp sometime in the next few days, but nothing now...I'm just grasping at straws.
> 
> Now I'm DYING to know why you asked! LOLClick to expand...

The rule of thumb is that if you don't know your lp length, then count on 14 days. The over all length of your cycle doesn't always mean much because the time you ov can flux. your lp is usually about the same length all the time though, so I was trying to help you get a better idea of when to test/ expect af. If you ov'd on the 19th then you would be 10 dpo today. 14 days would be Sat. (3rd), so Sunday would be a good time to test. Also, keep in mind that you might have ov'd later so af might be later... I would say don't freak out unless you still for have af/bfp by the 7th.. I hope that was not too confusing :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

lol girls! amazingly enough, we were able to get some BDing done this afternoon, but I wasn't able to lay down for very long afterward :( Hopefully the fertile cm will continue!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> lol girls! amazingly enough, we were able to get some BDing done this afternoon, but I wasn't able to lay down for very long afterward :( Hopefully the fertile cm will continue!

Great Juniper. I didnt even check CM when I got BFP. I never know what Im looking at anyway:haha:. Im wishing you sooooo muchhhhhh blessings!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Juniper!

Pelle sorry you are feeling so yuk... yes you had better tell the boss soon!

Sounds good JRC hope this is the lead up to your BFP.

Well I got another BFN on 10DPO Boooo!!!! But found a very interesting website about HCG levels :)

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## jrc10

Looks like we should wait until day 19 then. lol.


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Looks like we should wait until day 19 then. lol.

Well FF does suggest testing after 18dpo.

For me....so I dont stress out.....I wait until about 14 DPO as my LP is usually 14-16DPO


----------



## jrc10

Do you all ever just wish you weren't TTC? 

Today we found out my SIL is having a little girl...I want to be happy for her, but I am just so upset...I came straight home and slept for 7 hours...

I had a crazy dream that I was taking care of a baby (little girl) with a ghost mom...I know that sounds stupid, but wtf is wrong with me? I can't even have my own baby in my sleep. :( 

This is so selfish, but I was hoping she would have a boy, so she would feel a little disappointed. :( I'm sorry I feel that way and I will make myself let it go after I type this, but I am just so sad. I have never been this jealous of anyone in my life. I'm always happy just being me and with what I have...

UGH. I want to cry and am super emotional, but I just can't.

And my belly is upset. :(


----------



## Juniper

Oh Jrc! :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I cried for 3 hours when I found out my SIL was pregnant. I also wished with everything i had that she wouldn't have a girl and I was very happy when she was disappointing. No, these feelings are not "ok", but they are completely understandable. You WILL get your baby when it is God's will, just like all of us. Hey who knows, you could be pg right now! Hang in there hun, i'm here for you :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Man, I am not having a good night. I am so tired and can't sleep! Sorry to whine, but it is 4am and I cannot sleep because I have horrible heartburn :( This happened last night too and I had to sleep in my chair in the living room. I need sleep! 

Hope you ladies have a good day...


----------



## Shey

Aww Jrc and Juniper I know how you girls feel. 2 of my friends are having babies soon and its like I want to be happy for them but I just have jealousy rage in me and Idk what to do to stop it. :(


----------



## Kat_F

JRC, Juniper... everyone at my work is preg at the moment... 4 of them!! And they started trying after I did!! All of them are talking about how their clothes don't fit and how they want to know the sex of the baby etc etc... I'm not jealous just wonder how they can talk so openly about it when they know I'm trying so hard.

Well tomorrow is the big day. I go to the fertility guy who will poke and prod and probably take blood and swab etc. I turn into a pin cushion and have to reveal my past, present and what I want for the future to someone I don't even know. He may want to do an op and cut me open and look and may find I'm PCOS or blocked tubes or who knows what. I wish I had my BFP already so I didn't have to go through this. :(.. 

Why is it that young druggies who drink and smoke and are irresponsible can fall preggars? Why is it that people who decide they will just go off the pill to try and see what happens fall preggars straight away? Why am I so different? I'm only 31 for f**ks sake surely it can't be that hard!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. Sending mega:hugs:your way. 

Jrc, I know how disappointing it is. Hopefully you are BFP now.

Kat, I hated all the testing and prodding too but I was happy to finally find out I had PCOS and it was something that I could handle and conceive. Knowledge is power.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

i TOTALLY understand!!
Some of my sisters most irresponsible friends started having babies really young when they couldnt support them (financially or emotionally)....fine.....NOW some of them are getting 2nd children and I am here trying really hard for my first!!!!!

Kat....yeah the poking and prodding will suck.....but it will be good if they can find something wrong that can be fixed :)

Juniper.....did you finally get some sleep??

As for me...
I think I am Oing right now. In a way this is a good thing and crappy thing.
The last time I :sex: was on CD22 and I am now on CD25....because I got a YI :(

at first I thought I O on CD22 because of the other fertile signs.....now if my temps stay up it will say CD 24. Right now I have cramping in what I am guessing is my left ovary and I am having lower back aches. I dont know how Oing feels but I think this is it.

I hope the :spermy: lasted and that the YI doesnt affect anything


----------



## jrc10

I'm so sorry for complaining! All of you have been trying longer than me (since only 1 cycle really counts...), and you shouldn't have to hear me complain. 

I should be thankful about the things I do have. My SIL mc'd twins in November and I need to remember that...she's been through a lot. I am happy for her. I think I just needed to get my own feelings out.

My hubby was good about the situation, too. He really tried to make me feel better. :)

Thanks everyone, for listening. I feel so much better now, especially with more sleep. I did want to let our Graduated Members know that I do not feel that way about you all. I'm very proud of you and excited that you got your BFP's. My feelings about my SIL are mostly about the timing and that she's having a girl...I just feel like if I do get preggers...my hubby's side won't be that excited b/c they have her baby to look forward to...Hope that makes sense. 

We can only go up from here, right? 

Thank you Shey, mrskcbrown, and NGRidley! :hugs:

Kat - I'll be praying for ya, hun. I hope it's all good news. If it's not, at least you'll know what you're workin' with. :) :hugs:

You all really are my pick-me-up. Thanks again, so much. :D


----------



## Shey

you're welcome jrc best of luck to you


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls, I finally got some sleep, at 6am :( We are supposed bd today, I hope I have the energy! I am pretty sure the I will Ov on Sat or Sun..

Kat - I completely understand the feeling. I am really freaked out to go to the dr too... I think that Mrsbrown is totally right. Knowledge is power. I will be praying for you.

NGRidley - I looked at your chart and I think you are right... If your temp stays up tomorrow, I would say you Ov'd! FX'd!!

Jrc - I am glad you are feeling better. We all have down times. Just remember, it will be worth it is the end! Also, don't worry about Dh's family already having a baby. I am sure that when it is sure turn they will be excited for your baby


----------



## Kat_F

Go Juniper and NGRidley! Catch the eggy!!! I'll be waiting for your BFP announcements with baited breath.

I've had a really bad headache the past week and gave in last night after another BFN and took lots of anti inflammatory to get rid of it which is a big no no if you are preg. I couldn't cope though. I don't think I'm preg so had to get it sorted. Was getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jolene

Sorry girls that this TTC thing has to be so hard. I really understand what you're going through. :hugs: to all!

Kat, good luck with your doctors appointment. 

I went for my scan this morning and all is well. I'm so in love with our little bubs :cloud9: Unfortunately I have a 'something' uterus, lol - don't know what he said so an external scan isn't clear so I didn't get any nice pics to post. It also means hubby and I are still on a sex ban, the poor man. The doc is hoping my uterus will 'lift' and then we'll get a better view at the next scan which is on the 30th, yay! He is also going to try to see the sex as I will be 16wks then. Now the 4wk countdown begins, lol.


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Jolene xoxox

Well my appointment went ok. My uterus and ovaries are all fine he did not see any cycts or anything odd there. That was the good news.

So the next step he thinks is a laproscopy (sp?) and dye procedure that I will book in for August. DH also has to go get his swimmers checked lol...

So onto the next round. And he was impressed with my charts so yay to Juniper for teaching me how to chart :)


----------



## BWilliams

Kat my friend got pregnant every time they did the dye thing!


----------



## NGRidley

Jolene said:


> Sorry girls that this TTC thing has to be so hard. I really understand what you're going through. :hugs: to all!
> 
> Kat, good luck with your doctors appointment.
> 
> I went for my scan this morning and all is well. I'm so in love with our little bubs :cloud9: Unfortunately I have a 'something' uterus, lol - don't know what he said so an external scan isn't clear so I didn't get any nice pics to post. It also means hubby and I are still on a sex ban, the poor man. The doc is hoping my uterus will 'lift' and then we'll get a better view at the next scan which is on the 30th, yay! He is also going to try to see the sex as I will be 16wks then. Now the 4wk countdown begins, lol.

Sounds like you may have a tilted uterus, which means it is pointing more backwards so its hard to see things on a reg U/S. I think it may make feeling movement and kicks more difficult....but I could be wrong on this point so dont quote me lol


Kat_F said:


> Congrats Jolene xoxox
> 
> Well my appointment went ok. My uterus and ovaries are all fine he did not see any cycts or anything odd there. That was the good news.
> 
> So the next step he thinks is a laproscopy (sp?) and dye procedure that I will book in for August. DH also has to go get his swimmers checked lol...
> 
> So onto the next round. And he was impressed with my charts so yay to Juniper for teaching me how to chart :)

Thats good that they didnt find anything bad.....but i guess answers would be a bit better.


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - I am so glad that the Bub is doing well!!!! fx'd that they can see the sex next time!! Are you hoping for one more than the other?

Kat - I am so glad that the appt went well. The fact the your uterus and ovaries look good is an awesome sign! Sperm count can be brought up if that is the problem... That is awesome that he liked your charts. I don't know if I did enough to take credit though, you are the one that has been keeping up! lol

I actually managed to get some good sleep last night :happydance: And we managed to bd yesterday! I am actually feeling pretty good about our timing. I am just a little frustrated that I have not gotten my opks in the mail yet, so I am only going by cm/cp. I just wish I had that extra little bit of info!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks NGRidley - the word wasn't tilted, that I would have remembered, lol but I don't remember having any problem when I had my son. Perhaps all the bd'ing for the last 2 years knocked it off its axis, hahaha. It's strange though because when I have my pap smears the doc always has a problem getting to my uterus as he would say it is so far back and then when we had our first internal scan he showed us how close the probe was to the baby so now any bd'ing would be a bad idea :wacko: Oh well, I would do anything to protect my little baby and so would DH so I'm not too concerned. And the doc reckons it should move as my pregnancy progresses. 

Jenn, I think my hubby and son are wearing off on me cos they both want a girl but then I look at my teenage nieces and think it might be easier just to have another boy, lol, so I don't mind!


----------



## Kat_F

Hey guys - thanks for that. Yep who know still no answers but Brooke he did say like you said that sometimes the dye can go through the tubes and clear it or something for pregnancy next cycle. So I'm going to buy preseed for next cycle and try that maybe its my mucous.


----------



## Juniper

lol. Jolene! I think that would have to be some crazy :sex:! I think its good that you don't really mind.. I started off really wanting a girl, but then after this long wait and looking through the baby boy stuff my sister gave me, I really don't mind what we have...

So, apparently I have a tendency to whine too early. lol. I got my opks is the mail today. I also tested and got a very strong +opk! :happydance: I am really hoping that this is my month. We bded yesterday and I am going to try to get dh to bd again tonight... then we will see from there i guess... I don't want to make a bunch of plans and then get stressed when they don't work out.. The bding this month has been pretty natural and not stressful, so I hope that it continues that way! Also, I am hoping that the 2ww will be pretty easy this time. We have a LOT of stuff going on, so hopefully it will fly by! We have my B-day, DH's B-day, we are going to the rodeo (family tradition), and going camping, so I have lots to do. lol

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay for :sex: and strong OPK!:happydance:

We went to a festival here today in Chicago called the taste of Chicago and they have over a 70 different food stands with different food specialties and let me tell you, I am stuffed like a fat pig. I ate entirely too much:wacko:! 

I hope everyone has fun plans for the 4th:winkwink:


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> Yay for :sex: and strong OPK!:happydance:
> 
> We went to a festival here today in Chicago called the taste of Chicago and they have over a 70 different food stands with different food specialties and let me tell you, I am stuffed like a fat pig. I ate entirely too much:wacko:!
> 
> I hope everyone has fun plans for the 4th:winkwink:

Ooh, I am sooo jealous!  We are The Taste of Portland, but I have heard great things about the one is Chicago. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Shey

Yay Juniper! I am thinking that this month is the month for you.

Aww sorry to hear that Kat I hope this month is for you.

As for me I've been feeling like I have to vomit but nothing comes out. My parents are putting the house up for sale and we are gonna move up to Orlando.


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Shey xo 

Go BDing Juniper!

Well 14DPO and my temps have dropped so AF is due any time now. On another note, I got a BFN yesterday with a textbook evap - grey shadow line that was clear under the light. Very interesting! I'm also thinking of applying for another job. I think after 4 and a half years its time for me to look for another agency. Just the thought of a new job gets me excited. I think that is a good sign. Now just to do the application which will take me about a week to type up and get perfect. Sigh.


----------



## jrc10

Soo glad everyone is doing well. :)

I tested first thing when I got back today...lol..I know it's early, but I couldn't help it.

BFN. BOOO! I'm gonna wait until Wednesday before I test again - if AF doesn't show. I really don't think it's my month ladies.

Fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## Juniper

Sorry about the bfns Kat and Jrc :( Your time will come soon, I am sure :)

I either Ov'd today or will Ov tomorrow... I took my temp this morning and I will take it in the morning to see if there is a difference... I am know that it wont be really accurate since this is the first time I took my temp this month, but at least it will be some indication :shrug:

LOL.. so have any of you just had a bed experience with bding? We had one of those last night... Dh was able to "finish" (miraculously), but it was an overall bad experience :( Afterward Dh and I joked that if we are to ever conceive that it will probably be this time, so we will have to remember that forever :haha:


----------



## jrc10

LOL. Juniper...I totally understand. We've had times where my legs get caught up in covers...and the hubby accidentally elbows me or I knee him in the face...those are the best times! 

I tested again this morning - I didn't use FMU yesterday. I got another BFN. :(

I'm really gonna wait now. lol. My back hurts and I think the cramps are coming....so I'm probably out this month.


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> So, apparently I have a tendency to whine too early. lol. I got my opks is the mail today. I also tested and got a very strong +opk! :happydance: I am really hoping that this is my month. We bded yesterday and I am going to try to get dh to bd again tonight... then we will see from there i guess... I don't want to make a bunch of plans and then get stressed when they don't work out.. The bding this month has been pretty natural and not stressful, so I hope that it continues that way! Also, I am hoping that the 2ww will be pretty easy this time. We have a LOT of stuff going on, so hopefully it will fly by! We have my B-day, DH's B-day, we are going to the rodeo (family tradition), and going camping, so I have lots to do. lol
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

yay for the positive OPK!!!
I have definitely gone the "dont schedule sex" route. I think I would get overly stressed.....and i dont think DH would take to it too kindly. I think he would rather me jump him at "random" times LOL



mrskcbrown said:


> Yay for :sex: and strong OPK!:happydance:
> 
> We went to a festival here today in Chicago called the taste of Chicago and they have over a 70 different food stands with different food specialties and let me tell you, I am stuffed like a fat pig. I ate entirely too much:wacko:!
> 
> I hope everyone has fun plans for the 4th:winkwink:

We have the Taste of Kingston here and I have never done it before. I think DH and I will this year because we are trying to think of some cheap things to do since we are saving money. We also have a CHilifest which is SOOOOO good....but not till october



Kat_F said:


> Thanks Shey xo
> 
> Go BDing Juniper!
> 
> Well 14DPO and my temps have dropped so AF is due any time now. On another note, I got a BFN yesterday with a textbook evap - grey shadow line that was clear under the light. Very interesting! I'm also thinking of applying for another job. I think after 4 and a half years its time for me to look for another agency. Just the thought of a new job gets me excited. I think that is a good sign. Now just to do the application which will take me about a week to type up and get perfect. Sigh.

Ughh!! I hate making resumes and applying for jobs.....and interviews LOL
I love starting a new job though.
Hopefully you get a job somewhere you love :)



jrc10 said:


> Soo glad everyone is doing well. :)
> 
> I tested first thing when I got back today...lol..I know it's early, but I couldn't help it.
> 
> BFN. BOOO! I'm gonna wait until Wednesday before I test again - if AF doesn't show. I really don't think it's my month ladies.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else!

JRC your time will come :hugs:
This cycle isnt over till the Red lady sings


----------



## jrc10

I LOVE resumes and interviews!!!! If anyone ever needs help, just let me know! :)

I really don't think this is my cycle, but it could be since me and DH are having some issues...I guess we'll just see. That's my luck, anyway...


----------



## Juniper

NGridely - you are too funny! Yeah, I have learned to not divulge everything that is happening to Dh until after I have ov'd. LOL. One month I made the mistake of explaining my cm to him! :haha: 

Jrc - Oh Sweetie :hugs: I am sorry that you and dh are having problems. I hope thing get better soon!

I hope everyone had a good weekend. I have not felt very good the past couple days :( 2 nights in a row I got hit with sudden nausea and got :sick: Last night it hit me at my BIL's house while we were watching fireworks. I am hoping that it doesn't happen again tonight!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> NGridely - you are too funny! Yeah, I have learned to not divulge everything that is happening to Dh until after I have ov'd. LOL. One month I made the mistake of explaining my cm to him! :haha:
> 
> Jrc - Oh Sweetie :hugs: I am sorry that you and dh are having problems. I hope thing get better soon!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend. I have not felt very good the past couple days :( 2 nights in a row I got hit with sudden nausea and got :sick: Last night it hit me at my BIL's house while we were watching fireworks. I am hoping that it doesn't happen again tonight!

I stopped telling my DH too, because he would tense up and get anxious and couldnt perform. I guess because he felt like he had to "make" the baby or maybe I would disappointed but of course I wouldnt. So the only thing he knew was when my cycle started and ended.:winkwink:

JRC: Praying for you and DH. Its only a season, you all will get through this:thumbup:.


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc i know the feeling me and dh have been having problems lately if u need me im here...i forgot to tell yall i have been walking every night and eatting good and now im down 7 pounds!


----------



## Juniper

Awesome job Brooke! Did you ever get AF?


----------



## BWilliams

Nope still no af...but me and dh are still bding every once in a while just incase cause i think even if you dont have a period u can still o right? Well atleast thats what happens on the show i didnt know i was pregnant lol


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Jrc i know the feeling me and dh have been having problems lately if u need me im here...i forgot to tell yall i have been walking every night and eatting good and now im down 7 pounds!

Aww. Thank you. :) I think we're having a communication breakdown somewhere...but we're trying. I'm here, too - if you need me. 

I went to visit my mom for a week and gained 3 lbs. haha.

Great job on being more healthy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

No :af: yet Brooke? Have you contacted the DR? Yes you can still O so good thing you are getting the :sex: in:happydance:.


----------



## Jolene

Hello ladies :hi:

Kat, good luck with your career change. You're brave, interviews freak me out.

Jrc, what you're going through is all part of the growth in your relationship. After 10yrs I still wonder sometimes if we even speak the same language, lol. 

Brooke, what CD are you on? Last cycle was quite long for you too, wasn't it?

Jenn, I hope you're feeling better and that you caught the eggy this month!

Mrskcbrown, how are you feeling, has the wonderful ms hit you yet?

Well, I'm 13wks tomorrow - 2nd trimester :), thought the ms was wearing off but I was wrong. It just gave me the weekend off, lol.


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - 2nd Tri!!!! :happydance: I am deliriously happy for you, hun. Any bump yet?


----------



## jrc10

YAY for 2nd Tri!!! :hugs:

I still haven't seen AF either...I broke down and tested today - BFN.

I have no idea what's going on with me. Kurtis suggested going to the doctor if I don't get it this week.

Ugh! I wish I was normal and would either just get pregnant or get my period. lol. This is annoying!!! My ticker is set for a 35 day cycle...so this cycle is 38 days now? Could I still be irregular b/c of the BC?

On a happier note, my relationship is back to normal. Maybe AF is coming and I'm being sensitive? Either way, we had a good talk yesterday and I feel much better. :) 

I think all this waiting for a job stuff is really getting to him. :( But I think it's only another week until we know. :)


----------



## BWilliams

jolene im on the same cycle i think its been over 2 months :-(


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Ugh! I wish I was normal and would either just get pregnant or get my period. lol. This is annoying!!! My ticker is set for a 35 day cycle...so this cycle is 38 days now? Could I still be irregular b/c of the BC?

When did you stop BC again???

When I went to the doctor, I had been off BCP for 7 months and it was my first cycle over 39 days (it was over 50 at the time....turned to 74 days).


----------



## NGRidley

Ugh!! 
I ate dinner about an hour ago....and as soon I was finished I felt nauseous.
Not sure if it means anything or if it is because of the heat.....
It has been about 29 today with a humidex of about 37C (so about 84F with a humidex of 99F)


----------



## jrc10

My last month of BC was December.

I had 'AF' in Jan. and Feb. then nothing........until May 30th. It was much heavier than when I had my withdrawal bleed. I thought I was back to normal. I'm on cycle day 38 (almost 39.)

:( and BFN today.


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> My last month of BC was December.
> 
> I had 'AF' in Jan. and Feb. then nothing........until May 30th. It was much heavier than when I had my withdrawal bleed. I thought I was back to normal. I'm on cycle day 38 (almost 39.)
> 
> :( and BFN today.

ya i would definitely see a doctor....that is way too long without AF.
I am not sure if you have insurance or how any of that costs (since we dont pay here) but you should maybe have some blood tests done.


----------



## jrc10

I definately think I will. I do have insurance. :)

I am totally jealous that you don't have to pay. I may need to move there. lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> Kat, good luck with your career change. You're brave, interviews freak me out.
> 
> Jrc, what you're going through is all part of the growth in your relationship. After 10yrs I still wonder sometimes if we even speak the same language, lol.
> 
> Brooke, what CD are you on? Last cycle was quite long for you too, wasn't it?
> 
> Jenn, I hope you're feeling better and that you caught the eggy this month!
> 
> Mrskcbrown, how are you feeling, has the wonderful ms hit you yet?
> 
> Well, I'm 13wks tomorrow - 2nd trimester :), thought the ms was wearing off but I was wrong. It just gave me the weekend off, lol.

I havent had any M/S just yet. Sometimes nausea but nothing that lasts. I feel fine. Heaviness in tummy and frequent urination, thats all.

Congrats on your 2nd tri!:happydance:


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> I definately think I will. I do have insurance. :)
> 
> I am totally jealous that you don't have to pay. I may need to move there. lol.

ya we do pay higher taxes....but I would rather pay over time instead of having to fork out so much money at once. The thought of having to pay money to have a baby boggles my mind



mrskcbrown said:


> I havent had any M/S just yet. Sometimes nausea but nothing that lasts. I feel fine. Heaviness in tummy and frequent urination, thats all.
> 
> Congrats on your 2nd tri!:happydance:

FX'd that you do not get any worse than the nausea you have :)


----------



## Shey

Jrc I hope everything is ok. I hope its nothing serious for you.


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies!

I am sorry everyone is having such a hard time lately! Sometimes I wonder if BandB is good for us or not... It is good when everyone is excited and happy and the mood gets spread around, but I am afraid that it works the other way too :( I hope things start going better for you lovely ladies soon! I am also praying for bfp's for everyone!

:dust:

Well, I am having a good day! :) Today is my 24th Birthday... I got woke up this morning by Derek and the boys. They brought be breakfast in bed :) Also, When we got married, Derek wrote me a song for our vows. He gave me a card this morning and he put the song in there plus he added a verse. :cloud9: It was very sweet.


----------



## mrskcbrown

How awesome Juniper and happy birthday!:happydance::happydance:

I understand what you are saying about BNB. I agree that it can work both positively and negatively. I took many breaks from BNB, and even now I contemplate it, especially when I hear about the negative issues with pregnancy. When I was preggers with DD, it was way less stressful but I wasnt part of a community like this either. I know Im addicted but I hope going back to work in the fall will break me of this habit.:shrug:


----------



## jrc10

Happy Birthday, Juniper!!! :)

I think I love your hubby and kids. How sweet!

I'm having a great day other than our cars...lol...my car broke down at the DMV, so I had to leave it there...and my hubby's car is at the shop back home...I wish I could fly. lol.

I still haven't seen AF, but I'm just kind of going with it. Maybe it'll come in a few days. :)


----------



## NGRidley

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNIPER!!!!

today I am doing alright....my mood kinda sucks, but not anything to do with TTC. It is bloody hot!!! It is disgustingly humid out right now which makes you just want to sit and not move for the entire day. I wish this weather would break!!!

It is supposed to be a humidex of I think 37 tomorrow (99F)......and its just sticky hard to breathe crap! UGH!!!

I am glad I am no where near O because I would not want to have sex right now LOL


----------



## Shey

Happy Birthday Juniper, today is also my niece Emily's 4th b-day and tomorrow is my LO's 2nd b-day. Hope you have a wonderful b-day.


----------



## Kat_F

Happy Birthday Juniper! xox

i'll always remember this date because its me and DH's 2nd wedding anniversary today. I get emotional just thinking about how beautiful our special day was.

Hope you all have a nice weekend coming up. Mine is planned to be busy already and its not even Friday.

My sister rang me yesterday and she is pregnant again. She is having her 5th Child. Go figure. I can't even make 1.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Everyone for the birthday wishes!

Kat - Happy Anniversary! 

Jrc - Sorry 'bout the car trouble. I hope it gets fixed soon!

NG - I know what you mean. It is supposed to be 96f here tomorrow... This is really killing us because it had not gotten over 80f all year until 3 days ago. I need time to adjust!


----------



## jrc10

Still no AF for me, but I'm feeling emotional today...

Still hoping for AF to show. 

I did make it to the gym today...5 miles later - I'm exhausted!

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Still no AF for me, but I'm feeling emotional today...
> 
> Still hoping for AF to show.
> 
> I did make it to the gym today...5 miles later - I'm exhausted!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day!

Awesome job on the work out!!!

I can barely more now with the heat.
I weeded my very small garden yesterday and broke a sweat LOL
doing laundry kills me!!!
Hopefully AF will finally arrive.

Ive been crampy this evening.....i cant tell now if its the same cramps as before.....or if im constipated :(
and I keep getting nauseous at night. Was fine all day today until about 1.5 hours ago.


----------



## jrc10

oooooh NGRidley - that sounds good! My cycle is on day 40 (almost 41) now...

I really hate the wait! I don't think I'm preggers this month. 

How are you feeling about your chances?


----------



## NGRidley

I am feeling more positive than negative. :)
Last time I felt nauseous like this was before I got my BFP (chemical).

I so know how you feel with the long cycles.....I have had the 74 day, 2-39 days and a 38 day cycle


----------



## jrc10

I'm not really feeling either way about mine, but if I had to, I would say negative.

I'm glad you're feeling positive. :)

I hope July is your month! 

We haven't had a July, yet. ;)


----------



## Pelle

hello girls,

it is great to come and see you all! *Juniper*, happy birthday to you! you are so young! (I am 32)

*Jolene*, congrats for the 2nd trimester! That's wonderful! 

Who is going to get the next bfp tester, my dear ladies? my fx!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry for not being around too much. Firstly because I don't feel too well (I had to quit job, because I was vomiting from morning til evening), but thank God, my babies are doing just great! We had a scan yesterday, they are the right size and lively, they have hands and arms, it was amazing to watch them. My bump is recognisable, so I cannot keep it a secret at all))) The second reason why I come rarely that I decided not to visit pregnancy sites too often, because it is very hard for me when I read about mc, missed abortions, I am sensitive to this subject I cannot help it :(((

I hope you are all doing wonderful, enjoy the summer sun and heading to a beautiful, happy and healthy 9 month journey!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

Pelle said:


> hello girls,
> 
> it is great to come and see you all! *Juniper*, happy birthday to you! you are so young! (I am 32)
> 
> *Jolene*, congrats for the 2nd trimester! That's wonderful!
> 
> Who is going to get the next bfp tester, my dear ladies? my fx!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being around too much. Firstly because I don't feel too well (I had to quit job, because I was vomiting from morning til evening), but thank God, my babies are doing just great! We had a scan yesterday, they are the right size and lively, they have hands and arms, it was amazing to watch them. My bump is recognisable, so I cannot keep it a secret at all))) The second reason why I come rarely that I decided not to visit pregnancy sites too often, because it is very hard for me when I read about mc, missed abortions, I am sensitive to this subject I cannot help it :(((
> 
> I hope you are all doing wonderful, enjoy the summer sun and heading to a beautiful, happy and healthy 9 month journey!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

I am testing on Monday! hoping to finally get my sticky BFP

You have every right to not being around so much....i totally understand how you would not want to read any bad news about other women. 
I hope your vomiting subsides, that must be absolutely horrible


----------



## Juniper

Ng - fx'd for you!! I really hope this is it for you. :dust:

Jrc and Brooke - Still have you both in my mind. I hope that thinks level out and you can get your miracles VERY soon!

Pelle - It was good to hear from you. I am sorry that you are so sick. :( It was great to hear about the babies! I am so happy for you. I completely understand about hot wanting to hear bad things. Maybe you can increase your visits after 1st tri? :hugs:

I am 6 dpo today. I have had a few noticeable things over the last couple days but not really anything to get me to start freaking out. I would have to say the biggest thing was that I drank a beer yesterday and got completely messed up on one beer. :( I figured that just 1 would be ok, but I was wrong. I seriously could barely walk for about 1/2 an hour :( So, that is obviously decreased alcohol tolerance. I am just not sure if it is a real sign or caused by something else. I figured that it could be from my recent sickness, or the jump in temp over the last few days. Man, I have had a crazy last few days and it doesn't seem like it will stop any time soon! At least it is good crazy :) Today is DH's 28th and we are going to the Rodeo tonight. Then we are leaving for camping on Sunday! Hope Everyone else has a good night!


----------



## Jolene

I have had problems with my internet connection for the last 3days and seem to have missed so much!

Belated wishes to:

Jenn on your birthday :cake:

Kat, on your anniversary :happydance:

Shey, on your LO's birthday :juggle:

Pelle, I'm so happy to hear your little babies are doing well. I still can't believe there are two in there!!!!


----------



## jrc10

I tested again today and it's still BFN.

BWilliams - what is wrong w/us? lol.

I think I'm finished testing for a while...

NG/Juniper - I hope this is your month!!! Fingers crossed for you ladies!

I'll continue to be happy as long as our group's making progress. :)

YAY Pelle for your noticable bump! I wanna seeeee it!


----------



## BWilliams

I know jrc it stinks :-( i just wish af would hurry up lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I know jrc it stinks :-( i just wish af would hurry up lol

Hey Brooke:flower:. How are you?

@JRC: Im praying that you and Brooke get your AF's because we need some more BFPs!:hugs:

@NG: Praying you get this BFP!!!!

@Juniper: How are you feeling?

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Shey

Jolene thank you!

Jrc, Juniper, and Brooke you lovely ladies will get your :bfp: really soon, I have a feeling that you girls will get it. So don't lose hope! I have faith in you ladies.

As for me I am on a ttc break.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls thanks so much for the support it means alot....well me and dh dtd tonight and when i went to the bathroom there was blood lots of blood so maybe af is coming? I dont have cramps my hips kinda hurt but no really af signs so who knows? Anyways will yall please pray for my hubby he is going tomorrow to try to get a better job within his company the last he tryed this his boss rejected him cause he is the best at what he does and he didnt wanna lose him but my poor husband hates his job he is a welder and he works 7 days a week 10 hour days most of the time and he works on the navy ships and its super hot most of the time...and half the time he does all his bosses jobs so please pray he gets this new clean office job where all he has to do is test welds something he already does but he dont have to be the welder lol


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Hey girls thanks so much for the support it means alot....well me and dh dtd tonight and when i went to the bathroom there was blood lots of blood so maybe af is coming? I dont have cramps my hips kinda hurt but no really af signs so who knows? Anyways will yall please pray for my hubby he is going tomorrow to try to get a better job within his company the last he tryed this his boss rejected him cause he is the best at what he does and he didnt wanna lose him but my poor husband hates his job he is a welder and he works 7 days a week 10 hour days most of the time and he works on the navy ships and its super hot most of the time...and half the time he does all his bosses jobs so please pray he gets this new clean office job where all he has to do is test welds something he already does but he dont have to be the welder lol

I feel like we're praying for the same things right now...lol...AF's...jobs for the hubbies, a BABY! I will definately keep you all in my prayers. We find out tomorrow if Kurtis gets a job he's been waiting on! If your hubby's anything like mine, he's been a little preoccupied...and a little cranky. lol. 

It definately sounds like he deserves it. Working that hard will pay off. How long ago did he try to switch positions? I think it says a lot about him wanting to stay with the same company. 

Good luck, hun. I hope your AF finally came! It's time for a change. :)

Can't wait to hear how it goes. :hugs:

I almost forgot: Thanks everyone for being so sweet. <3 I honestly thought I was all back to normal...I'm thinking about making an appointment for next week if I don't get my period this week. I feel like I need to know what's going on.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## BWilliams

I know Jrc we do kinda have the same things going on! I hope Kurt gets the job! So now im getting kinda crampy and have that feeling like im going to start!


----------



## jrc10

YAY! Maybe that'll trigger mine. haha. So, how did it go? Did he get a different job???

Kurtis is at his 2nd mining training now, so we'll see what happens there. :)


----------



## NGRidley

FX'd for Brookes and JRCs DH to get the jobs they want!!!!!
I hope things turn out for you too :)

I think my AF is coming. I will know for sure either in a few hours or tomorrow


----------



## jrc10

NG - I'm sooo jealous! How long did you wait on yours before you started going to see the doctor?


----------



## Juniper

Hi girls... We ended up cutting our camping trip short and coming home tonight. I am not feeling well and it got cold :( I am getting pretty antsy to test... I am thinking about testing with fmu tomorrow morning. I will be 10 dpo.

Brooke - fx'd that this is af, and I will pray for your dh and his job.

Jrc - I am still praying that af comes for you. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I hope that this is my month too! I want to be hopeful, but it is hard to not have reservations after so long :(


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> Hi girls... We ended up cutting our camping trip short and coming home tonight. I am not feeling well and it got cold :( I am getting pretty antsy to test... I am thinking about testing with fmu tomorrow morning. I will be 10 dpo.
> 
> Brooke - fx'd that this is af, and I will pray for your dh and his job.
> 
> Jrc - I am still praying that af comes for you.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I hope that this is my month too! I want to be hopeful, but it is hard to not have reservations after so long :(

:dust:
I am thinking baby thoughts!! :)


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> NG - I'm sooo jealous! How long did you wait on yours before you started going to see the doctor?

My cycles were never longer than 39 days....even though they were a little off I didnt think anything of it (29-39 days)

I cant remember exactly what day (I have it written down somewhere) but somewhere around CD 52ish I went to see the doctor. I told her I was TTC and mentioned my cycle length so far. She asked about all my other cycles how long AF was and the cycle (I had it all written down).

Because I was TTC along with this missed AF She decided to take some blood for a lot of tests. Thyroid, Diabetes, iron among a lot of others. She also mentioned to me that my cycles werent very regular yet and she didnt really like that (they were 29,39,32,39,33 before the long one)

She told me to keep track of my cycles and if I still didnt get AF to go back and see her. We also talked about after a year of TTC how we can look more into things if it doesnt happen by then (by this point it had been about 8 months)

I had a chemical and a very weird AF (at CD74) but I didnt think I needed to go to the doctor....then about a week after it ended I started bleeding every time we had sex very heavily.....and then was spotting most days so I went back to her. She decided to send me for an U/S to check for PCOS.

Pretty much I figure its my body and I know when something is not right and I wanted answers. I am glad she decided to help because many doctors I have heard will brush you off if it hasnt been a year. I was diagnosed after 10 months of TTC.


----------



## Shey

Brooke and Jrc I hope that your DH's get the jobs they want and hope that ya'll get your AF so that ya'll can O and get your :bfp:

NGRidley I hope that things go well for you

Juniper I hope things go well for you and that you get your :bfp:

You ladies really deserve to get your :bfp: sending ya'll lots of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NGRidley

AF arrived today Boooo!


----------



## Juniper

I'm sorry Ng :( I'll have me fingers crossed for next cycle for you!

I didn't test this morning... I chickened out! :haha:


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> I'm sorry Ng :( I'll have me fingers crossed for next cycle for you!
> 
> I didn't test this morning... I chickened out! :haha:

LOL
you are allowed o chicken out :)


----------



## Jolene

Hi ladies, 

Brooke, jrc, hope your DH's get those jobs. 

NGRidley, sorry about AF, she really is a horrible witch.

Jenn, I'm glad you chickened out. It's crap to see a BFN and not many women will see them so early so the later the better, lol. Good luck, I really hope this your month.

I'm 14wks tomorrow and I didn't answer your question Jenn about my bump - yes it's definitely growing. My DH and DS laughed yesterday as a friend gave me her maternity jeans to wear and they make me look 6m pregnant. OMW my bump looks huge in them. My DS will be 10 on Monday. I can't believe it! When this LO is 10, he will be 20, lol.

What happened to Kat and Amber???? You ladies have been awfully quiet!


----------



## jrc10

NGRidley said:


> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> NG - I'm sooo jealous! How long did you wait on yours before you started going to see the doctor?
> 
> My cycles were never longer than 39 days....even though they were a little off I didnt think anything of it (29-39 days)
> 
> I cant remember exactly what day (I have it written down somewhere) but somewhere around CD 52ish I went to see the doctor. I told her I was TTC and mentioned my cycle length so far. She asked about all my other cycles how long AF was and the cycle (I had it all written down).
> 
> Because I was TTC along with this missed AF She decided to take some blood for a lot of tests. Thyroid, Diabetes, iron among a lot of others. She also mentioned to me that my cycles werent very regular yet and she didnt really like that (they were 29,39,32,39,33 before the long one)
> 
> She told me to keep track of my cycles and if I still didnt get AF to go back and see her. We also talked about after a year of TTC how we can look more into things if it doesnt happen by then (by this point it had been about 8 months)
> 
> I had a chemical and a very weird AF (at CD74) but I didnt think I needed to go to the doctor....then about a week after it ended I started bleeding every time we had sex very heavily.....and then was spotting most days so I went back to her. She decided to send me for an U/S to check for PCOS.
> 
> Pretty much I figure its my body and I know when something is not right and I wanted answers. I am glad she decided to help because many doctors I have heard will brush you off if it hasnt been a year. I was diagnosed after 10 months of TTC.Click to expand...

I don't really feel like anything is wrong...but I called and made an appointment. July 27th...Could that be any farther away? lol. They said they would do a blood test probably to make sure I'm not pregnant. I guess we'll see.

Thanks for sharing this with me. I felt like I needed more information. :)


----------



## NGRidley

JRC.....when I went I never really felt that something was wrong per se....it was just that I knew that long cycles (first time I went in) and bleeding every time I had sex (second time I went in) was not normal.

I never would have gone in the second time, and been diagnosed with PCOS if that bleeding never happened. I would have just continued like that until I hit 1 year TTC....which would be now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Brooke, jrc, hope your DH's get those jobs.
> 
> NGRidley, sorry about AF, she really is a horrible witch.
> 
> Jenn, I'm glad you chickened out. It's crap to see a BFN and not many women will see them so early so the later the better, lol. Good luck, I really hope this your month.
> 
> I'm 14wks tomorrow and I didn't answer your question Jenn about my bump - yes it's definitely growing. My DH and DS laughed yesterday as a friend gave me her maternity jeans to wear and they make me look 6m pregnant. OMW my bump looks huge in them. My DS will be 10 on Monday. I can't believe it! When this LO is 10, he will be 20, lol.
> 
> What happened to Kat and Amber???? You ladies have been awfully quiet!

Funny you say that Jolene, my daughter will be 10 this year too! I said if I have more they will be further and further apart:wacko:.

NG: sorry about AF:hugs:

Juniper: I always chickened out! I would force myself to pee in the morning so therefore I couldnt test, LOL. Im glad you did, if you are preggo you will still be preggo in a few more days!:happydance:

Hugs to everyone!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Dh's boss is on vacation this week so he has to wait till next week now :-( And as for me im spotting brown and still having cramps and very sore boobs something i NEVER get..so maybe my body was just resetting its self lol?


----------



## jrc10

Couldn't brown spotting be an implantation bleed?

*fingers crossed*


----------



## BWilliams

It could be but i doubt it i think its af coming :-(


----------



## Shey

NG sorry that AF got you :hugs:

Juniper its ok to chicken out on testing. you are entitled to do so.

Jolene happy 14 wks! how are you feeling girl?

Jrc it is possible that it is implantation bleeding. I just looked it up and if you are spotting brown it could be implantation bleeding.I have my fingers crossed for ya

Brooke how are you?

Where did Kat go?


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh im so annoyed...a friend of me and dh and also my sil first childs baby daddy just found out he is going to be a father to twins and what makes me mad is my nephew is 5 and his dad had never been in his life and just 4 months ago he forced another girl to have an abortion and now twins wtf he must have super sperm...ugh im so annoyed its happing to EVERYONE around me but me...i just dont get things sometimes :-( sorry i just had to vent to someone and yall are the best and your the only ones who understand how hard ttc is...love yall


----------



## Juniper

Sorry Brooke! :( You know I know how you feel! Just remember that YOU deserve this and when it is your turn that you will treat your babies right! That's what I have to do.... Just think "It will be my turn eventually and these are just examples of how I shouldn't act when it is my turn." :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Man, my 2ww has gone fine until today! I am getting so antsy! Today has been full of "hmm" moments and it is driving me crazy. :haha: One of the things that I noticed today was that 3 people told me that I looked beautiful today... The reason that this is weird to me is because I did nothing today... no makeup to cover up the 4 huge zits on my forehead... I didn't even do my hair... just brushed it out and left it.. The other thing is that my belly is VERY swollen. Very very swollen... I feel so fat! I guess we will see in 4 days :shrug:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Juniper! Its hard sometimes i know instead of getting upset i should just pray for that child...anyways juniper i really hope this is it for you! When are you testing?


----------



## Juniper

I have decided to wait 'til Sunday... I am 11 dpo today, so I really want an accurate test. Sunday is the day after af is due. I am praying that the witch will stay away for once!! haha ;)


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - did AF show? I'm wondering what's going on with you. :)

Juniper - I cannot WAIT until Sunday! I'm so excited to see, but I won't get my hopes up, just in case. :)

I'm having some cramps today, so I'm hoping that AF is coming...but I'm not holding my breath. I wish the 27th would just come, so I would be able to take that blood test....I'm positive I'm not pregant, but one can hope, right?

Also, we changed our baby names!!!! I'm so excited about that. I worried a little that Kylie was too common. It's very popular right now. We traded it for Laykin. :) I'm so excited about our boy name, I won't even tell anyone hahaha. Plus, I'm probably jinxing myself already.

I just hope there's no judging me for picking out names with no baby. I'm ready for 4 kids...got all the names. LOL.

Anyone else have names already?

P.S. Don't worry ladies...we WILL have a BFP in July! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I feel the EXACT same way! My facebook is filled with due dates, baby pics, and preggo girls.... :( Most if not all of which are years YOUNGER than me. :(

I've been so upset about it, I feel like giving up. Like it's not going to happen for me. :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I love you today :)

Yup, We have baby names picked out too... :) I like Laykin, that is a very cool name.. Dh and I also like uncommon names. We are actually thinking about changing out girl name too because it is becoming very common... Our current girl name is Sophia and we are thinking about changing it to Labella. You should check out this site... It tells you the popularity of names... https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#


----------



## NGRidley

I have been picking baby names for years!! LOL
I have never discussed them with DH though. I have asked him what kind of names he likes and he usually responds with "i dunno".....but if hears a name he hates, he wont hesitate to tell you so LOL

I like slightly (and I mean slightly) unusual names, names that are not too popular, or just something different. I like different spellings to names too as long as they are no too out there.

I like Laykin for that reason :) Different, not popular, not weird


----------



## jrc10

Awww! Juniper - I love you, too. :)

NG - I like different spellings, too! I saw Emery spelled Emory the other day...<3ed it! I can't take it. I'm telling you all my names! Doesn't matter if anyone name 'steals' b/c we're all so far apart. haha. 

Girls:

Laykin Reese or Laykin Lux
Braelyn 
Jaycee
Adalee Grace
Everleigh (DH doesn't like this one.) 

Twin Girls: Laykin Reese/Lark Rylan

Boys:

Kash Edward (same initials as DH!) This is our FAVORITE!!!
Chasen William
Kayden Micheal
Rylan
Tripp 
Asher (DH doesn't like this one...)

Twin Boys:

Kash Edward/Chasen William (haha) or Kash/Kayden

I normally really get into the names...make a list then present them to DH. He helps me narrow them down. :) 

What do you all think? I wanna know yours. :)


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I LOVE Labella. No one has that name. :) (That I know of...)


----------



## NGRidley

I am not going to list all the names I have written down because there are too many. Every time I hear another one I like I add it to the list LOL

Some are uncommon and some are very common

One of the most common names on my list is 
*Evan David Peter*
My husband, my dad, and my FIL are all named John and I am sick of hearing that name everywhere, but I want to maybe name a boy after them all
Evan is Welsh for John
David is FIL middle name
Peter is Dads middle name

Boys:
Brecken
Weston
Kaden
Brighton
Micah
Owen
Oliver
Noah
Ethan

I want to use Samuel as a middle name as well as that is my grandfathers name (RIP)

Girls:
Kiahna
Leighton
Brier/Briar
Kailyn
Raegan
Amaya
Mikaia
Olivia 
Claire

I will definitely use my moms name as a middle name which is Katherine.

Its so sad that this is about 2/3 of my lists


----------



## jrc10

NOT sad! Mine was incomplete. :)

I just hit all the highlights. :)

I love Brecken and Kaden. Kaden was on my bigger list. 

I love all of your girl names...the top 3 and Raegan are my faves.

I noticed for a while I was into the Presidential names. :)

Carter, Reagan, Kennedy (Kennedy/Carter for twins!) haha


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> NOT sad! Mine was incomplete. :)
> 
> I just hit all the highlights. :)
> 
> I love Brecken and Kaden. Kaden was on my bigger list.
> 
> I love all of your girl names...the top 3 and Raegan are my faves.
> 
> I noticed for a while I was into the Presidential names. :)
> 
> Carter, Reagan, Kennedy (Kennedy/Carter for twins!) haha

The top 3 girls names are my fave.
I had a bunch of dreams that I was having triplets and these were their names LOL

Kiahna Katherine (katherine is my mom)
Leighton Donna (Donna is MIL)
Brier Eliza-Mae (Elizabeth is my grandmas middle name and Mae is DHs nans middle name)


----------



## jrc10

Aww! I love your names. :) I love the family ties. We have a few...

Edward is Kurtis's middle name (and his dad's.)
William is Kurtis's grandpa's name and his brothers middle name.
Micheal is his brother's first name - spelled Mikel. and my brother's middle name spelled Michael. I thought we'd go for the other spelling OR Mikael for a son's middle name. :)

Ohh - Rylan - My middle name is Ryan. :)

My mom hates her name (haha) not using it...
My dad's middle name is Lee (Adalee)
His first name: Ralph - NOT using it. haha.
His mom: Sherry Ann - nothing really there...I thought about doing a combo middle name for our daughter. My mom's middle is Sue and MIL is Ann...thought about Suzanne.

Laykin Suzanne Cooper. I could hear them calling that out at graduation. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

My daughters name is Amariah Micaiah, pronounced AH-MAA-REE-AH. It means God has promised and her middle name means who is like the Lord. I put the pronunciation because she hates when people say her name wrong. Lots of times they pronounce it like Mariah Carey, but only with an A. Like A-Mariah. Ok Im rambling now.

I only have a boys name picked out for this baby and I didnt even pick it, DH did. Hubbys name is Michael James Brown and he wants his sons name to be Malcolm Josiah Brown, so they can share the same initials. I personally never think of boys names because I always want a girl. IDK, guess Im partial to girls. If I have a girl, I think her name will either be Madison Lillian Or Gabrielle Milee. IDK, these are names I like but not sure yet. I like Abigail but hubby says no way!!! LOL.

@Juniper: Praying and FxD for BFP. They were telling you that you are beautiful because you are

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## jrc10

BTW - Juniper, if you ARE pregs...my all time favorite symptom will be that ppl said you look beautiful. :)

mrskcbrown - your daughter's name is beautiful. :)

I like your girl names. If I read them on a website - they would make my list longer...haha.

I love the idea of having a son share DH's initials. That is such a special thing to give them. :)

Can't wait til you find out what you're having, so we can hear all about you choosing the name! :) I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

mrskcbrown said:


> My daughters name is Amariah Micaiah, pronounced AH-MAA-REE-AH. It means God has promised and her middle name means who is like the Lord. I put the pronunciation because she hates when people say her name wrong. Lots of times they pronounce it like Mariah Carey, but only with an A. Like A-Mariah. Ok Im rambling now.
> 
> I only have a boys name picked out for this baby and I didnt even pick it, DH did. Hubbys name is Michael James Brown and he wants his sons name to be Malcolm Josiah Brown, so they can share the same initials. I personally never think of boys names because I always want a girl. IDK, guess Im partial to girls. If I have a girl, I think her name will either be Madison Lillian Or Gabrielle Milee. IDK, these are names I like but not sure yet. I like Abigail but hubby says no way!!! LOL.
> 
> @Juniper: Praying and FxD for BFP. They were telling you that you are beautiful because you are
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!


Youre not rambling.....names being pronounced wrong drives me crazy. My name has always been said wrong.....or spelled wrong because people are saying it wrong!

My name is Nikisha (Nih-KEE-sha) 
I get sooooo many people saying the KEE part with a short I....like in kid
or I get is spelled Nakisha....because people are saying NA instead of Ni.
My name was Niki when I was little....not Naki
The Sha is like at the end of Natasha.....but people have said is Shay.
*sigh*

And I like your daughters middle name....it is on my list of girls names :) (just spelled differently)
I also like Abigail
I have a nephew names Josiah :)


----------



## Juniper

DH and I have a game where we here horrible names are joke around about naming a baby that... This game has evolved in to serious discussions and we have actually managed to come up with a decent sized list.. The only problem is that the list is very random...

Girls
#1 Sophia Lorelei Ruth (my moms name is Lori and MILs middle is Lorriane and Ruth for my Grandma)
Labella (got the idea from the flower Lobelia :)
Gabrelle
Elizabeth
Elenore (Ellie)
Naudia (I had a childhood friend named Naudia. She was killed in a car crash when we were 14.) 

Boys 
We had our boy name picked out like 3 years ago. Then, like 4 months ago my mom started dating a guy with the same name that we loved, so it is out :( The name was Roland
Our new favorites are:
#1 Maximilian (Max)
Aurther (Dh's grandpa's name)
Nolan (Dh's middle)
Finneus (Finn)
Thaddues (Thadd)
Oliver (dh hasn't quite warmed up to this one yet ;)


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - one of my fav girl names is Gabrielle too :)

Jrc - Lol... Dont make fun of me  I do the same "imagine the name being called at graduation" thing too! :)


----------



## BWilliams

AF GOT ME!!!! But she is being VERY mean lol oh well atleast i can get back in the game! I have all my baby names picked out 2boys and 2 girls lol boy- Deegan Ryan & Colton James and my girls- Caydence Faith & Hayleigh Grace


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> AF GOT ME!!!! But she is being VERY mean lol oh well atleast i can get back in the game! I have all my baby names picked out 2boys and 2 girls lol boy- Deegan Ryan & Colton James and my girls- Caydence Faith & Hayleigh Grace

Im not happy about AF but glad that you can get on with TTCing. I hated when my cycle would not come for sometimes like 50+ days. I always felt like while Im waiting we could be trying but I wasnt ovulating. Yeah your back in the game so get lots of Bding in when AF finishes!


----------



## BWilliams

Im not happy either but i knew i was not pregnant...and the waiting game was getting old! But im just glad she finally came i was getting scared she would never come again lol I have a question for the girls with pcos what are the signs?


----------



## NGRidley

BWilliams said:


> Im not happy either but i knew i was not pregnant...and the waiting game was getting old! But im just glad she finally came i was getting scared she would never come again lol I have a question for the girls with pcos what are the signs?

Some symptoms (you dont need all of these to have pcos):

Overweight - more in the belly abdomen area, and difficult to lose
Irregular or no Periods
excess hair growth in areas like upper lip, chin and belly
acne (this one I notice as I have had 5 pimples in the last month...before this I have had maybe 10 in my entire life)
skin tags
Thinning hair on scalp
acanthosis nigricans - velvety darkened skin areas such as in your inner thighs and armpits
insulin resistance (elevated blood glucose levels)
Type 2 diabetes/ Pre diabetes
High Cholesterol
High blood pressure

I have all of these except the last 4...but I am Pre- Prediabetic and the doctor wants to check my blood glucose yearly


----------



## Juniper

It is so weird... I have so many symptoms of PCOS, but I have been charting for 8 months and Ov'd every time. I have also never missed a period.. Wouldn't that be the most important symptom?

I am not feeling very hopeful today... My temps are receding and I just have a feeling :(


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> It is so weird... I have so many symptoms of PCOS, but I have been charting for 8 months and Ov'd every time. I have also never missed a period.. Wouldn't that be the most important symptom?
> 
> I am not feeling very hopeful today... My temps are receding and I just have a feeling :(

Im not too sure to be honest.
Some people have PCOS but dont have cysts....

and boo to the temps!!! I hate having that feeling.


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh thats kinda scary i have 5 of those you listed i think i might see if my doc will test me


----------



## NGRidley

BWilliams said:


> Ugh thats kinda scary i have 5 of those you listed i think i might see if my doc will test me

It doesnt hurt to check.....it will involve blood tests and U/S.....most likely trans vaginal


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke Im so sorry that AF got you! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Ugh thats kinda scary i have 5 of those you listed i think i might see if my doc will test me

Yes it wouldnt hurt to find out. I figure knowledge is power. Once you know you can get the treatments needed to possibly get preggo. Even though I have PCOS and I went to my re for treatments and stuff, I ended up getting pregnant with no medical intervention, go figure. But she did help to regulate my cycles and I think that also helped with getting preggo. GL and I hope that you do not have PCOS!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

I am having a difficult day. Logically, I know that I am out this month. My cervix dropped and feels like it is opening and my cm dried up :( But, I keep catching myself looking for some kind of hope. I am driving myself crazy and making myself sad. I almost just want af to get here and end this crap! :cry:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, did you test?

BWilliams...sorry AF got you, but jealous at the same time!


----------



## Juniper

Nope, I haven't tested... I don't see the point if it looks like I am going to get af.. :shrug:


----------



## jrc10

Booo! 

I'm sorry Juniper. :( I still think you never know...


----------



## NGRidley

:hugs: juniper......i hope that AF decides not to come :dust:

Not sure how much I will be on for the next while. I am flying out tomorrow to visit my Dad in Alberta (I am in Ontario) for 9 days


----------



## Pelle

Damn witch, I am sorry for the AF, *Juniper*! :( 

We have moved to our new house a week ago, we are still packing, everything is in boxes, Ihave a hard time to find my cloth ))) 

*Bwilliams*, I was diagnosed with PCO this January and look at me, I am expecting twin babies a couple months later. I would like to note that I don't have all the symptoms mentioned, for example I am very thin and I don't grow strong hair etc, I had normal periods, nothing on earth would show I don't have a normal ovulation! And still, I have PCOS, cysts and it was clear that I couldn't grow quality and enough big eggs. Also you can read in articles about PCO that if someone has PCO, the ovulation test positive is a false positive, which means you can have 1-2-3-4 positive ovulation test and still no real ovulation, because your LH surge is different. I was also diagnosed with insulin resistency. I got metformin pills and followed a fertility diet. Without these I would still TTC for who knows how long. So what I want to say is, that it is one thing you think you had an ovulation in a period and tested positive with an O-test, it can be false if you have PCO, and it is much better if you go and get it checked with your doctor, because PCO can be handled and treated well and successfully. I don't want to frigthen you, but if you have PCO and it is not treated, if you get pregnant you have a much higher chance for an early miscarriage, it doesn't worth to risk it :( 
you may check this site: https://pcos.insulitelabs.com/


----------



## Juniper

Well, I think Af has gotten me. I am stopping red :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Juniper:hugs:

Pelle: Glad to see you are doing well with the twins! 9w6d wow. Im right behind you.:cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Pelle

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:Juniper:hugs:
> 
> Pelle: Glad to see you are doing well with the twins! 9w6d wow. Im right behind you.:cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:

yes, 10 weeks tomorrow!:cloud9: 

I am sending :hugs: to all of you, too!


----------



## Shey

Juniper I am sorry that the :witch: got you. :hugs: 

Pelle happy 10wks girlie!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Everyone.

Pelle - Happy 10 weeks! I am so happy for you!


----------



## happilytrying

hey ladies, i am back from vacation and ready to start TTC all over again. how is everyone?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Just sending some hugs your way!:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

Pelle - YAY for 10 weeks!!!
Juniper - :hugs: AF sucks!!!

Pelle....were you diagnosed with PCO or PCOS.....because they are actually different. PCO really just means you have the many cysts on your ovaries....when PCOS has a little more to it (with the hormone imbalance and/or the insulin resistance)


----------



## BWilliams

Good morning girls! Juniper im sorry flow got you :hugs: Pelle happy 10weeks!!! Jrc-has flow got you yet?


----------



## Shey

Hey Brooke how are you girl?


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Shey im good how are you doing?


----------



## Shey

Im ok! the :witch: came today


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Good morning girls! Juniper im sorry flow got you :hugs: Pelle happy 10weeks!!! Jrc-has flow got you yet?

Still no AF...I have a doctor's appt. next week. Hopefully they can give me some advice. I think another one of my girlfriends is pregnant. :(

I'm seriously getting so sad. I feel like I'll never have a baby. :( :( :(

Just not having a very good day I guess. I lost another pound this week though and my diet shakemix (which I looooove and used in college) is in the mail. :) Maybe if I lose some weight I'll get pregs. I really have been keeping busy and not thought about TTC, until I look at facebook. :(

I'm really trying ladies. I hope you all have a good week. 

P.S. I am VERY impatient...I'm getting better though...lol. At least I'm trying. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry af got you shey :hugs: Jrc i hope you get some answers next week! I have a appt Aug 6th and im hoping i get answers its a new doctor so wish me luck! Also Jrc don't give up hope i promise one day it WILL happen for us you just have to have faith...but i know how you feel everyone around me is getting pregnant and i feel like it was suposed to be my turn :-(


----------



## Shey

Thank you Brooke! :hugs: Hope things are goin well for you.

Aww Jrc Im sorry I hope things get better for you. :hugs:


----------



## Pelle

*JRC*, this time next year you are going to be a mother! Keep the faith, my dear, your time is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

*NGRidley*, I have PCO*S*, I have mentioned I have insulin resistency, too:-/


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies, how are you all? I hope everyone is well. 
JRC, knowledge is power. Glad you are going to find out whats going on.


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all

Sorry I've been MIA I've been so busy at work and kind of relaxing on the whole TTC thing.. didn't do temping this month but have been doing OPKs. Think I O'd yesterday or today not sure but got some BDing in so all is good :)

I've been keeping up with the posts and still waiting for that next BFP..


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies! It's been a while. :dohh:

Kat- I've haven't been temping like normal either....until my cycle ended up going beyond my normal length. I'm on CD 46....which is crazy long but my last 10 days of temping have been post-o temps. So I'm certain I ovulated and should be getting AF soon or maybe (hopefully) a BFP.

JRC- I know (as do all of us I'm sure) how you feel. So many of the ladies I know (especially on facebook) are pregnant or just had babies. Makes me really sad. :cry: In fact, yesterday I was at the mall with my daughter playing in the little play area they have when a lady I know from high school came with her daughter and 1 week old newborn baby. Made me so jealous.


----------



## jrc10

Thanks everyone. I'm still wishing it was my turn! LOL. No AF still...I don't have any sort of symptoms either...and I haven't tested since I last reported back. I don't think I'm pregnant, but I can't wait to know what the doctor says! I'm just totally ready to move on. :)

I hope you're all having a good week. :)


----------



## BWilliams

So Jrc how did the doctors go? How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jrc10

My appointment is tomorrow. Hope everything goes well...I'm starting not to mind no AF or BFP. :)

I'll update as soon as possible when I get back!


----------



## amberdawn723

How is everyone tonight?

I am at least 14 dpo today... If you check out my chart you can see that I missed a lot of temps during the time that I probably O'd, but I did manage to get 1 night of bd'ing in! I don't know for sure what day I O'd but my temps definitely went to post-O levels the last 14 days. 

Today's temp dipped back down quite a bit. My usual luteal phase is 12 days. Haven't tested yet....and kinda afraid to....like if I test then I'll get AF right after. My boobs are getting really sore and sensitive and full feeling like they did when I got pregnant with my daughter. Just not sure what to think. I guess I'll have to wait and see what my temp does tomorrow....praying it goes back up. If it does....then I'll probably test tomorrow or Wednesday. Can't stand not knowing for sure.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls good morning/afternoon!!! Jrc i hope everything goes well with the doctors!!! Amberdawn-I hope this is it for you fingers crossed!!! Well me and dh have been getting alot of bding in  and yesterday when we did it in the am afterwards i started spotting brown but by the time we did it in the afternoon it was done??? I think my poor body is confused lol....Juniper how are you? How are all the pregnant ladies and your lil beans doing? I miss everyone on here its been pretty quite lol


----------



## amberdawn723

Brooke- I also had a day of spotting like that this cycle. Right in the middle of my cycle I had a day of brown spotting...We didn't have any bd'ing around it. But it was very unusual for me as I've never had that before. I almost wonder if it was like a mini-period because it happened on CD 16 and I think I ended up O'ing 20 days later on CD 36. Which I usually O around CD 20. But I don't know....just a thought. How far into your cycle are you? I know some women spot a bit around O day today.


----------



## BWilliams

Im on day 14 so im close to O but have not tested positive yet...but im not sure what it is cause it only lasted that second so many we went to deep and got some old blood? JRC what did the doctors say?


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies, I'm 16wks today and had my scan. Doc was happy with everything and says it looks like we're having a little girl but he can't be sure. He told me not to go out shopping for pink yet. Well I'm going shopping and he can't stop me, lol. I'll just keep the tags on. We so badly want a girl so I suppose I shouldn't be getting my hopes up. I'm floating on cloud 9 today :cloud9:!!!! Here's a pic....
 



Attached Files:







16wks scan (2).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BWilliams

Wow 16 weeks already holy cow that went by fast!!! And the baby is adorable i would be shopping too!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Jolene- Sweet picture! I loving seeing unborn profiles. So cute! I would be out shopping too! lol :laugh2:


----------



## jrc10

YAAAY! Baby pic! :)

I'm sooo excited for you!

I have to get bloodwork...They're testing me for PCOS and checking my Thyroid. They said they were 'looking at some other things, too.' Whatever that means.

I should know next week if everthing is ok or not...

I'll let you all know. :) I'm sort of worried though....and I REALLY hate needles. :(


----------



## Kat_F

xoxox Jolene your little one! How beautiful...

JRC me and DH go for more tests on Monday with a different doctor also. I got referred on from the previous guy. Knowledge is power I guess! Good luck with your tests. I wasn't PCOS when I was tested and I was sure I would be. :)


----------



## jrc10

Thanks BWilliams and Kat!!!

I appreciate all the support. I'm feeling all weird and mixed, but I'll be fine with whatever the outcome is. :)


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - !!!!!!! :) I love the pic! I squealed and share it with everyone in my house :) I am so happy that things are going to well. :hugs:

Amber - Still not af? Fx'd that this is it for you!

Jrc - I am glad that you went to the dr and I hope they give you answers soon. :hugs:

So, I have not been paying very close attention to ttc and this past 2 weeks has flew by! I think I quite like that :) I realized like an hour ago that I will probably ov in 3-4 days. I have not checked my cervix once this cycle, so I have no idea what is going on there... I am going to start opks tonight, but not stress too much... 

:dust:


----------



## Jolene

Thank you ladies, you're all so special! I can't wait until you can all share your scan pics!!! Jenn, awwwww :)

Jrc, that's great that you're getting this checked out. Good Luck with the results :hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

OMG girls! I just couldn't wait til Friday to test and used a CB digi this morning! Sure enough my body was sending me the right signals. 

:happydance::bfp::wohoo:

My boobs are as tender as could be (just like when I first got preggie with my daughter) and I just knew it meant something was going on. So excited!!!

Sending mountains of :dust: to all of Team BFP!!!!


----------



## Jolene

Whaaaaatttttttt!!!!!! Amber that is awesome news!! Congrats to you hun and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. What a joy! I am so excited for you!!! :dance:


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Jolene! I just got back from the store. Couldn't resist shopping for the little one already! Bought a cute onesie and a pair of tiny shorts. SO cute! And I picked up a gray shirt from my daughter and pink, blue, and white fabric paint. I'm going to paint "I'm the BIG SISTER" on it and have her wear it tomorrow to surprise daddy.

Hope everyone else is doing well on their TTC journey. I know it's can be a rollarcoaster of emotions. Lots of Hugs and :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Juniper

Amber - CONGRATS!!!! I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

AMBER!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm soooo excited for you!

I knew July wouldn't let us down! <3

Try to have your baby on April 5th! It's my wedding anniversary!!!! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations Amber. I am so happy for you!:happydance::happydance:Shopping already huh....awesome! I havent started yet.

I missed you guys. I was in the Bahamas on a cruise with 11 of my girlfriends. I had an awesome time. I am so dark now, because that sun was beaming all over me:haha: But now its back to basics, Im a teacher and we start professional days this monday and then the kids go back to school Aug. 9. Im so not ready after being off a lil over 2 months! I guess now I will look forward to maternity leave:thumbup:.

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks girls! 

Jrc- Hehe...I'll try!


----------



## Shey

happy 16 wks jolene!

jrc hope things go well for you girl!:hugs:

juniper f'xd for you to O and get your :bfp: :hugs:

amber congrats! :happydance:

Kat good luck hope things go well for you as well!

mrskcbrown how are you feeling mami?


----------



## BWilliams

OMG Amber Dawn YAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Amber xoxox FINALLY a BFP for July yay!


----------



## Pelle

My dearest *Amber*, I am so very-very happy for you!!!! Congratulation to your pregnancy, happy and healthy wonderful 8 months! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: 

I am very certain others will follow you, too!!!!!!! Come on, girls!!!!! My fx for you all!!!!!!!!! :hugs: let it be the big BFP testing summer, ok? 

*Jolene*, what a wonderful scan pic! Congrats to 16w! 

*Mrskcbrown*, I miss my girlfriends a lot, we plan some gettogether in August, too


----------



## Jolene

kc, you lucky girl! That sounds awesome. 

Amber, how did your DH react when he found out?


----------



## Shey

Ok I was wondering if i could have your girls advice or something. I had my period on the 19th of this month and the bleeding stopped on the 23rd, my bf and I dtd on the 23rd and now yesterday I started bleeding brownish red blood and am still bleeding today anyone knw what it could be?


----------



## amberdawn723

Well I decorated a shirt for my daughter that said "I'm the BIG SISTER" and I set a little onesie and the HPT on the couch facing the door. 

When he came home, our daughter came running up to him and said "Daddy, daddy! There's a baby in mommy's tummy!":haha: He read the shirt while she was saying it and I pointed to the onesie and test. 

He smiled this HUGE smile and said "are you pregnant?!" He was so excited. Gave me a big hug and kiss and looked at the test. He was all smiley the rest of the evening talking about our new baby.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Im still so excited for you Amber. Such a sweet way to tell your hubby. I wrapped mines in a box and gave it to him as a gift.

Hope everyone is doing well!

As for me, just cruising along. I have work starting next week and not looking forward to it. I guess I cant complain because im a teacher and I have the entire 2 and half months of summer off. My co-workers will be surprised to see that I have a lil bump. I got preggers right when school ended, LOL.:haha:


----------



## jrc10

Shey - Could your AF have taken a little break?

Amberdawn - I <3 how you told him!!!!

I went to get my blood taken today...I HATE doing that. I'm not a squeemish person and blood does not bother me. I even have a few tattoos! But getting my blood taken, just about makes me faint! They took 5 vials today. :( It felt like forever and I cried afterwards. hahaha. I'm such a baby! At least that's over. I might hear something by next Friday. I'll let you know when my doctor calls me. :)


----------



## Shey

Jrc hope things are fine with ya. AF has never done that to me before. my AF lasts for bout 5 days and i have never bled a week later before. Idk if it could be from the bc i took for a few days.


----------



## BWilliams

Good Morning Girls! Well last night before bed i went potty and when i wiped i saw something i have not seen in years  streachy cm!!! Im super excited and hopfully August is my month what an awesome birthday gift that would be :happydance: I know im kinda getting ahead of myself cause i have not O'd yet but that means im getting close right?


----------



## BWilliams

Shey said:


> Jrc hope things are fine with ya. AF has never done that to me before. my AF lasts for bout 5 days and i have never bled a week later before. Idk if it could be from the bc i took for a few days.

Shey the same thing happened to me and amberdawn this month also...i have no clue what i just randomly bleed for but it was only once


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - when is your bday??? I'm August 9th! I'll be 26. :)

Hopin' August is your month!


----------



## BWilliams

Mine is the 29th!!! I'll be 22...Jrc u do not look 25 i thought u were around my age. So still no af for you?


----------



## jrc10

Still no AF for me. That still makes you a Leo, right??

I used to HATE it when ppl thought I was younger...I still get carded for alcohol and on the off-chance that I buy cigs for someone (I don't smoke.) Now that I'm closer to 30 than 20....I LOVE the compliment. :) Thank you very much! I know what you're all gonna say "you're still SO young!" but I'm the person who is going to cry on my 30th birthday...

I feel like after 21, you hit 25, which is almost 30, which is almost 40, which is almost time for retirement! But I honestly only feel that way about me. I would never think that about someone else. That usually comes with baby anxiety, too... :( BUT I have my whole 'I'm trusting God with this decision' attitude. My life goal was always to have my 1st child by age 22, which turned to age 24, which turned to 26....if something doesn't happen for me before I hit 27, I'll probably break down! I really needed to be pregnant on an even numbered age. haha. But now I'll take 27!

Wow - sorry for the rant. LOL. I'm just kind of getting used to my new age...

Hope you all have an amazing week. We begin training this week. Everything will fly by from now until September...maybe it'll keep me busy and relaxed during TTC. :)


----------



## Shey

BWilliams said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Jrc hope things are fine with ya. AF has never done that to me before. my AF lasts for bout 5 days and i have never bled a week later before. Idk if it could be from the bc i took for a few days.
> 
> Shey the same thing happened to me and amberdawn this month also...i have no clue what i just randomly bleed for but it was only onceClick to expand...

That is weird though cause that is the first time that happened to me. has that happened to you before or only that one time?


----------



## BWilliams

Shey it only happened once im not sure why either its confusing lol....Jrc i hear you im ok with 22 but anything older is kinda scaring me i want a baby right now haha!!!


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies!

I have had a very busy weekend! My sister came to visit and brought her 3 kids, so we had a 3,5,7,9,and 11 year old! It is very interesting to take care of 5 instead of 2... it feels like your whole life is different. We also had dh's family reunion! That was alot of fun, but a lot of work. Dh and I basically took over this year and planned a bunch of activities. I did face panting and other kids stuff and Dh did bingo for the older folks. We were at the park for 8 hours yesterday! Also... I ovulated! :happydance: I am officially in the 2ww. We were only able to bd once, but it was right before I ov'd, so I am feeling pretty good about it.

Amber - have you gone for a blood test yet?

Jrc - happy early b-day! I know what you mean. I just turned 24 and all I could think about was that I wanted a baby before now! 

Brooke - fx'd for you! Have you ov'd yet?


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- No I haven't had a blood test yet. I did have it "confirmed" at the health dept with a urine test. For some reason our gyneas here make us take a urine test at the health dept before they'll schedule an appt to be seen. I don't know if their tests are more accurate or sensitive or what. But it seems silly to me....I'd rather be required to have a blood test to make sure hcg levels are good instead of a repeat urine test that I could do myself at home:wacko:. But anyways...I won't be seen until Aug 13th...when I'm 6+4 weeks along. 

FX'd for you! :hugs: Yay for the big O!!! I just turned 24 also! When was your bday? Mine was July 23rd.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wow, you ladies make me feel old:haha:. I am 35 and will be 36 in december. My kids will be the ones with the old parents in the class:haha:. I was 26 when I had my last child and to some I know that is old too. I wanted to complete college and get my career started so I dont care if they say I am old, LOL. I guess by the time I have my next baby, Ill be advanced maternal age....geez.

@amberdawn: Yeah it does seem pretty strange that they only give you a urine test. So when you go back during your 6th week, will they do one then? I had to get 2 blood tests, two days apart when I phoned doc. They wanted to make sure the numbers were doubling.

@Juniper: How are ya? The family reunion sounds like a lot of fun. We are going to my DH's family reunion Aug 20, in Richmond, VA. Im looking forward to it.


Hope everyone is doing well!!!!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

I have yet to O but i know its close  I have my yearly this friday and im going to ask him to please run some test on me! Kcbrown i live about 2 1/2 hours from richmond and i also have family there! Anyways me and DH are going to bd every other day this week so hopfully it does the trick


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I have yet to O but i know its close  I have my yearly this friday and im going to ask him to please run some test on me! Kcbrown i live about 2 1/2 hours from richmond and i also have family there! Anyways me and DH are going to bd every other day this week so hopfully it does the trick

Cool we are driving from Mississippi so its going to take us 12 long hours!:wacko: I am NOT looking forward to the drive!

Praying your DR runs those tests and find out what you need!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Brooke I hope things go well for you


----------



## jrc10

I wanted to finish things up first, too. I have my master's degree and have been working post-masters for over a year here...

I always thought I would get my undergrad then have a baby...but that didn't happen!

I guess maybe it's my time? ;)

I hope I hear something about my bloodwork this week.

Juniper - Hopin' & prayin' for the spermies this month! ;) I'm glad you took the new ppl off that don't really participate. Have you all noticed how many ppl joining 3 or 4 groups? That's just not for me....if I did, it would be the after BC group, but that just wouldn't be the same!

Shey - how's AF?

BWilliams - Could this be the month?! We'll use our birthday powers. hahhaa.

Have a great week ladies. Come on August BFP, we're ready for you!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

mrskcbrown- I'm not sure if they'll do bloods at my 1st appt of not. I can't remember if they did with my 1st pregnancy. I imagine they did at some point.


----------



## BWilliams

JRC- I hope this is our month but i would be fine with any month in 2010 i dont wanna go any longer then that thought!


----------



## Shey

jrc10 said:


> I wanted to finish things up first, too. I have my master's degree and have been working post-masters for over a year here...
> 
> I always thought I would get my undergrad then have a baby...but that didn't happen!
> 
> I guess maybe it's my time? ;)
> 
> I hope I hear something about my bloodwork this week.
> 
> Juniper - Hopin' & prayin' for the spermies this month! ;) I'm glad you took the new ppl off that don't really participate. Have you all noticed how many ppl joining 3 or 4 groups? That's just not for me....if I did, it would be the after BC group, but that just wouldn't be the same!
> 
> Shey - how's AF?
> 
> BWilliams - Could this be the month?! We'll use our birthday powers. hahhaa.
> 
> Have a great week ladies. Come on August BFP, we're ready for you!!!

AF ended on the 23rd. the bleeding I had the week after could have been ovulation bleeding or implantation bleeding


----------



## Juniper

Shey, I am sure that it is not implantation bleeding... Implantation doesn't occur until 7-11 days after ovulation. You did not have enough time for that. I am also not sure about it being ovulation. Depending on how long your luteal phase is, you will probably not ov until cd 14-18. Your luteal phase length always stays the same, so it you ov'd on cd 7, then your cycle would only be 19-21 days. mid cycle spotting is very common and usually nothing to worry about unless it happens every cycle. As this is the first time it has happened to you, I am sure that it is ok. You had mentioned that you took bc for a few days, I would bet that was the cause. spotting can be cause be hormone imbalance and going on and off bc would def cause that. I am sure you have nothing to worry about... Here is a site with more info.
https://www.targetwoman.com/articles/mid-cycle-bleeding.html


----------



## mrskcbrown

@amberdawn: Yes Im sure they took your bloods at some point as well. All is well so Im sure you have nothing to worry about:hugs:

@Juniper: That was some good info:winkwink:. That is also a good site too. 

@Jrc: Thats awesome that you are doing post master work. I dont think I will get my doctorate, simply because I am sick of school! I know your time is coming though for a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - that's EXACTLY how I feel! 2010 - here we come! haha. 

mrskcbrown - I'm def. not getting my doctorate...although my job will pay for more education. What I meant to say was I'm working in my field now. Sorry for the miscommunication! I've been working in the field (throughout college) for 5 years (3 as an RA/2 as a Hall Director while in grad school.) This is year 7 for me working in Residence Life, but only my 2nd year as a professional. I just really have done everything in school that I want to do. :) Goodness - enough about that! 

Sorry to bore you all with my crazy education. lol. 

I really am hoping for 2010 to be our year for BFP's. I can even wait til December! lol. At the rate we're going, we'll all be pregnant by January. hahaha.


----------



## Shey

Thank you Juniper for that information. I wasnt sure what it could be as i never experienced any thing like that before so I was getting nervous of what it could have been.


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. I've missed you all. In short, all of this TTCing and ovulating problems caused me to go into a bit of a depression and so I thought it was best to step away from here for a bit. Not that I'm 100% better, but I'm a bit more positive. 

Today I started injectibles (so expensive, so I hope it works fast!). I am using the Gonal-F pen. Has anyone heard anything about it? I'm trying to do some research on success rates, etc. All I know is that for one cycle, the pens have cost $520. On top of that, I have to be monitored a lot which will equal a lot of dr copays. I know it will be worth it, but money is tight!

So, please, fill me in on all the :bfp:s I've missed and what everyone is up to. I'll be so glad to hear from you guys again. <3


----------



## Jolene

Hey Chicken, you're back :dance: I was so worried about you and kept you in my prayers. I'm sorry you were going through a tough time :( I haven't heard of those injectables but I'm hoping for your sake it works soon because that is a lot of money for one cycle.

:hug:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey Jolene! I see you're preg! CONGRATS, babe!!! So awesome to see that!

Yeah, this is pretty much the last resort for me and in all honesty, we really can't afford it so I don't know how we'll do another month if it doesn't work on the first try..It's the most aggressive form of treatment that I can get as Clomid didn't work for me at the strongest dose. Maybe you can send me some of your babydust luck! :)


----------



## Jolene

Sending you loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Oh, and the next time you decide to go in to hiding, please tell us first otherwise I'm flying over there to find you !!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, I was really worried, lol.


----------



## Pelle

Hello *Stace*! I am happy you are back and I hope the Gonal shots will bring you the baby, dear! 

I had my 12w genetic scan and blood test today, the twins are doing wonderful, very active babies, both are 6 cm, so thay are not smaller than the single babies at all I have pics, but forgive me for not submitting them here, I don't like to put pics of my children on public sites, I think the internet is a dangerous place I don't have the confidence :( My bump is growing very fast - I had this size with my son at 20w ))) I will ask my hubby to take a picture for you. 

Big hugs and baby dust to everybody!!!!


----------



## Shey

That's great news Pelle! Im so excited for you. 

Stace we missed you! and sending lots of babydust to you :dust: :dust: :dust:

Jolene how are u doing girl?

Today my friend Allison is having her baby boy, my godson. I can't wait to see pics of him.


----------



## BWilliams

Well my brown spotting is back and my lower stomach is sore like i just did 100 sit ups? And juniper thanks for that website it kinda gave light to a few things! Stace im so glad your back i really hope things work out for you!


----------



## BWilliams

Haha its funny that my symptom for today is a headache because for the last 2 days i have had a horrible one!!!


----------



## amberdawn723

Welcome back Stace!!! :hi: We've missed you! I pray those injections get you that BFP! FX'd!:hugs:

Pelle- Sounds like your twins are healthy and happy in there!


----------



## Juniper

Stace - :happydance: I am so happy that you are back. I have everything crossed for you that the injectables work!

Pelle - I am so glad that the babies are strong and healthy

Brooke - we are both having weird symptoms for being so early...


----------



## BWilliams

Lol i know but hopfully its a good thing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome back Stace! I am so hoping those injectibles work for you. I can only imagine trying to pay for those. I am going to pray that God finds a way to allow you all to afford them and get your baby!(((HUGS)))


----------



## Shey

Brooke I just noticed you are very pretty I knw its abit random but its true.


----------



## BWilliams

Aw thanks Shey i think you just made my day!!!


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone!

What a positive day for our group. :)

Stace - It's so nice to see you! I hope this works for you. Good luck. :)


----------



## Juniper

Does anyone know if a UTI is actually a symptom of pregnancy? Countdown to Preg has it listed as a symptom, but I can't get a clear answer from anywhere else on the net... I am not sure if I have one.. I at least have the symptoms, but I have never had one before, so I am not sure. My bladder feels full all the time and I feel like I am going to burst if I don't go like every hour... does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, I don't know about a UTI as a symptom but I do know that needing to run to the loo every hour and then getting there only for a small trickle is defo a preggy symptom - believe me, I've been there :haha:

Here's hoping it's a symptom for you :wine: (don't worry it's just grape juice)


----------



## Juniper

lol Jolene.. we better make it cranberry juice :haha: Would I need to be running so soon? It started at 3 dpo....


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - my sis in law, who is preggers, has had like 3 UTI's since she found out she was expecting...she hasn't had them otherwise. She's only 6 months along...

:)


----------



## xSTACEx

Awww, thanks so much for the sweet welcome back! I really did miss you all and I'm sorry. I promise not to "disappear" again w/out notice. I was just in a pretty bad slump and pretty much disconnected myself from a lot of things. 

Finished 3 days of self-injections of Gonal-F and I have bloodwork and ultrasound today to see if I continue the same dose, if the meds are working at all, etc. 

SO awesome to see the :bfp:s here!!! :) I want to hear all the stories!


----------



## amberdawn723

Juniper- That definitely sounds like a UTI...I've had them a few times and hate getting them. I'd always have a hard time going to sleep at night since I'd feel like my bladder was full all the time. If it's a preggie symptom then FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks for the info guys... I have been taking cranberry pills and I think I am getting better today... I am having a hard time keeping sane this cycle. HELP! :haha: I am trying to keep my mind on other things...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks for the info guys... I have been taking cranberry pills and I think I am getting better today... I am having a hard time keeping sane this cycle. HELP! :haha: I am trying to keep my mind on other things...

Juniper Im glad you are feeling a bit better. Ive never had a UTI so I couldnt comment. I didnt find much on it either. I hope that this is your BFP trying to find you!:thumbup:


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies!

Stace so nice to see you xoxox Gonal is a treatment that makes your follicles grow so you get good eggs. Sounds like they have a plan of action for you sweet xoxo I have my fingers crossed for you hun...

Hugs to all the preggo ladies :) Look forward to those scan pics xo

Juniper I used to get UTI all the time. My body is really sensitive! Plenty of cranberry juice should help, sometimes antibiotics will be the only answer but that usually follows with a bout of thrush yuk :wacko:

My story has changed so much over the last two months and I've been keeping it very quiet but I guess now is the time to tell you all what has been going on with me.

After an initial meeting with the obst/gyny he sent DH off to have count test and told me he wanted to do a lap and dye on me as my cycles seemed normal and my uterus and ovaries also looked normal on ultrasound.

Well I stressed about the op until DH results came back. 
The count was V V low... So we were referred to another gyny at a specialist clinic. I went to this guy sure he was going to tell us that IUI was the answer for us - but it turns out he told us that ICSI is the way we have to go now given DHs numbers (3 million where 20 million is considered normal). ICSI is basically IVF but they actually choose one of DH's good sperm and put it in my egg. Traditional IVF they just put the sperms and egg together in a test tube and let them all do their thing. With ICSI, the sperm actually has to be PUT in the egg.

So anyway, I start treatment on Day 21 of this month (which will be CD21 for me - what a coincidence!) and have to use nasal spray to turn off my hormones. Then when my period arrives I have to go on an injectable drug called Puregon once a day to make my ovaries produce more than one follicle and hopefully 6-7 good eggs. Stace, on my sheet of drugs I have to take, Gonal is listed next to Puregon, that's how I'm guessing that it makes you grow good eggs.

Once I start to grow the eggs, they have to monitor them through blood tests each day and also ultrasound. I have to make between 6 - 10 eggs for it to be successful. If I only make one, that cycle is cancelled and we try again with a higher dose next time. Also if I make too many like 30, that cycle is cancelled and the dose is lowered next time.

Pretending everything goes to plan, and I have grown 6 or 7 good eggs, they give me a trigger injection to finish off the growing of the eggs and then I go into a day op where they remove the eggs from me through a very fine needle (This goes in through the vagina so they don't cut me at all). DH gives a sample on that same day and they go about fertilising all of the eggs collected. The embryologist then watches the eggs closely for the next five days to ensure they are all surviving, which ones are the best ones etc. After five days of the embryo growing, I come back and they put back only one (the best of the bunch) embryo back in me, the same way they put sperm in an IUI. The others if they are any good get frozen to be used for next time if need be. Then I take Progesterone to try and hold onto the blastocyst (which is a 5 day old fertilised egg) and hope that it sticks to make a baby.

Two weeks after that I have a blood test (and will probably POAS too haha) and see if we are successful! :shrug: The process costs $3500 each time :dohh: But I can claim back on my tax so not too worried about the money at this stage. And you can only try minimum once every two months because they give your body one month after IVF to go back to normal. And they will not do IVF/ICSI again until your body is functioning normally on its own.

So I guess I haven't even bothered charting since we heard the news because my cycle will be regulated by the drugs and not my own body when we go through the process. And I have an answer on why we were doing everything right during my cycle yet not getting the BFP we were hoping for. 

Sorry for such a long post - but after my absence I thought I'd better explain myself. I'll keep you updated when we start on the journey :flower:


----------



## NGRidley

Wow Kat

that must have been a lot to take in.
I am sorry about your DH SA results :hugs:

Kinda sucks that you have to go through this, but just keep imagining the wonderful gift you will get at the end of it!!!! :)
I hope you all the luck with your ISCI and I HOPE that it will happen for you first try!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Kat that is wonderful i hope it works!!! Well i went to my appt this morning and talked to the doctor about all my problems and he is running test on me to test for PCOS and/or Endometriosis they gave me meds to jump start my period when cd1 comes i have to call and get blood drawn on cd3,13,21 and then next sat i have a pelvic ultrasound...they did blood work today and took 5 1/2 tubes of blood :-/ but this doctor is my new doctor and i just LOVE him i get the best vibes from him and he seems so willing to help and he wants dh to come in soon to get a sperm sample from him lol


----------



## NGRidley

thats great Brooke :)
I hope that whatever they find it is something that is fixable so you can finally know what your body is doing.

My doctor also wants DH to go to his doctor to the an SA as well.


----------



## jrc10

I called to talk to my doctor today and find out my results...it's been a week and I was supposed to get a call BY today.

The administrative assistant told me they didn't get my results yet, but she would call the hospital...

2 hours later she called to tell me that they had my results, but there was no doctor in to sign off on them, so she couldn't tell me anything until Monday morning. 

:(

Now, I'm feeling worried. 

Kat & BWilliams - God bless you both! I really hope you have luck with your new strategies. Fingers crossed! <3


----------



## Jolene

Don't worry Jrc, they work like that over here too. My docs assistant couldn't even give me simple info like my pap smear results. It's part of the rules and regs wether it's good or bad news.

Brooke, I'm glad they're getting the ball rolling for you!

Kat, I can't believe all you have to go through but I am so happy that they have pin pointed the problem and you can work towards getting your little bundle of joy! That is really a lot of money so I'm hoping it works quickly for you - it sounds really positive from here on :dance:

Woohoo Jenn, 7DPO today, come on :bfp:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls i really hope i get answers soon and i hope its something that can be controlled so i can maybe one day have a :baby: but if thats not Gods will were open to other things....Jrc im sorry they are keeping you waiting just try not to stress it to much!!! Juniper honey I hope everything is going ok with u i didnt really know what to say about the uti thing cause i have never had one but hopefully its a sign!!!


----------



## NGRidley

that sucks JRC.....
you should call first thing in the morning....just to make sure the results get signed and you will definitely get them on monday :)


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I and hoping and praying for you! I am so happy that you found out the problem and are work toward your dream! I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Jrc - Don't worry hun, that is a liability thing... nothing to do with what the results actually say. Praying that all is good news! 

Brooke - how are you doing? Anymore weird symptoms? I am full for them.. I am going crazy trying not to read too much into everything. I really hope this is it for both of us!!

Jolene - lol... I didn't even realized that I am at 7 dpo! I hope that you are right about that bfp!! ;)


----------



## BWilliams

Idk juniper i started taking the stuff to jump start my period and i kinda feel like im out this month :-( But i know what you mean about looking into stuff to much lol but i REALLY hope you get it this month! :babydust:


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck JRC with your results xox

Juniper and Brooke... I hope this is the BFP month for you! xo

NG how is everything with you?

Thanks everyone for your support also :) Funnily enough DH and I are pretty excited about being able to access the cutting edge of technology to help us have our LO :)


----------



## Pelle

Dear *Kat*! I am very happy the docs found out the obstacle in the way, because when you know what you have to treat you have already won the battle, ICSI is a wonderful achievement in medical science, I am looking forward to your baby news! I am very certain you feel aready more relaxed and content that everything is in order now, everything is treated as it should be! :happydance:

*JRC*, I can tell the same to you. It is always better to get tested for these things and find out if there is something in the background that needs some assistance (treatment). I am looking forward to your lab results! 

*Juniper*, I visit the bathroom so often since I am pregnant I cannot count))


----------



## Juniper

Good Day Ladies!

Man, I slept almost 12 hours last night!! I have been feeling so exhausted though, so hopefully this will help.. I am officially in the 1ww!! :happydance: I gave my box of tests to dh last night and he is going to hide them from me. :haha: I have been having such a hard time fighting the compulsion not to test. With dh's help, hopefully I can wait till 16 dpo to test..

Amber - how are thing going for you?


----------



## NGRidley

things are kinda meh for me right now.
As of right now I have not O'd and I havent temped in the last 2 days. I have a strong feeling that this is another anovulatory cycle for me which kinda sucks.

Also DH and I havent really had sex in for like ever.....so even if I did O....its not like anything would come of it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Juniper: Im glad you gave tests to DH. They are good for holding onto things. Hopefully the 2WW will go by quickly. Also you needed the rest!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. It means a lot. I will post ASAP after I speak with them. 

Hope you all have a great week. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc- Any news yet? How is everyone today?


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi ladies, would love to join your group, this is my O day I think, I'm not using any opk's I can usually tell by the ovary pain. I have regular cycles around 28 days and I usually o day 14. I'm trying to be calm this cycle and hoping after of 2.5 years of ttc our first that we get our BFP


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hi ladies, would love to join your group, this is my O day I think, I'm not using any opk's I can usually tell by the ovary pain. I have regular cycles around 28 days and I usually o day 14. I'm trying to be calm this cycle and hoping after of 2.5 years of ttc our first that we get our BFP

Hey Futuremommie!:flower: I guess you say I am everywhere on this board, LOL! Glad to have you here!:hugs:


----------



## YurikoChes

Hi everyone, I'm new here...
Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I'm Yuriko - from Sacramento, CA. Been married almost 2 years (this is my hubby's 3rd marriage and he already has 2 grown daughters). We're trying to get pregnant... but it's not going well.

My doctor has put me on a pre-diabetes watch and so I have to be on a strict diet and monitoring system before we can even get any kind of fertility services from the doctors. Just started the diet today -- it's okay so far, but I know I'll be craving rice soon.

Plus, the added stress of having only 1 income and such isn't making matters any better. I think the stress is aggravating my pre-diab. symptoms.... But I'm being optomistic.


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Yuriko and Futuremommie :hi:

It will be nice to get to know you. Sending you lots of baby :dust: to help you along your TTC journey....


----------



## BWilliams

Hey new girls Welcome to the group! Sending :babydust: your way! JRC-What did the doctors say? I go in for my pelvis ultrasound this sat and im kinda nervous pray i get some answers yall....also the Prometrium they put me on is making me sick i think lol i have some kinda viral infection now :-(


----------



## Kat_F

NGRidley that really sux... are you on meds to force the eggy out coz of PCOS? My sister (has PCOS) and had to inject daily right up till O day to make the eggy ripen and come out of its follicle.

Juniper you be strong good job enlisting help from DH. :thumbup:

JRC good luck and remember knowledge is power.

Me and DH met with our 'Coordinator' yesterday who basically helps me the whole way through the process to come. I have a sheet of what drugs to take and start on the nasal spray in 9 days (CD21). Man I hope I can self inject! I'm such a baby! :wacko:

Welcome Yuriko and Futuremommie :)


----------



## Juniper

Welcome Yuriko and Futuremommie

Brooke - I am praying for you! Hope everything goes great!

I am having one of those days.. :wacko: I feel like I am going to start in like 1-2 days not 5-7. I am bloated and swollen, have a backache, my tummy muscles and my nips are sore, and I feel fat, tired and ugly :( SO... all together, great day! ;)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Juniper :hugs: I really hope its not af i hope its something wayyyy better but im not going to say what because i dont wanna jinx it! But i really do hope this is your month!!!


----------



## Juniper

How is everyone doing today? Anything new?

Still feeling the same, but no af yet...


----------



## Kellycool

Wow, so much been going on. Kat, good luck with the 'process' will be holding thumbs and everyone else I hope you all get your babies soon-Juniper, super excited for you to test, will def be checking on here 
Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!
Baby dust to all
xx


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Kelly, wow it has been 27 weeks already?


----------



## Shey

Welcome to the new ladies!

Juniper Im doing great! how are you doing today girl?

Brooke I hope it's not AF and that it's your :bfp:

Kat I hope things go well for you

Kelly how are you doing?

ASFM the doctor said that things are fine. I tested too early im not giving up.


----------



## BWilliams

Good Morning Girls! Shey i know im going to start soon the doctor has me on Prometrium 200mg x2 every night to jump start my period and this sat i have a pelvic u/s and when i do start i have to call on cd1 and then i get bloods on cd3,16 & 21 and i have another appt on sept 3 to discuss it all i guess


----------



## Pelle

Hello Girls, how are you doing?
Big hug to our new arrivals, babydust to you!  

I got my results today, the risk of Down syndrome is negative: 1:7600

*Mrskcbrown*, welcome to the 2nd tri! :happydance:

*Bwilliams*, so as I read you start a medication now? that is really promising! :thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Well today is actually my last day of it then i go sat for my pelvic u/s and just wait for af i guess....Pelle im glad the test came back negitive thats awesome!!! You pregnant girls i really cant grasp the fact that your all that far along already man time flys! JRC- What did the docs say?


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Well today is actually my last day of it then i go sat for my pelvic u/s and just wait for af i guess....Pelle im glad the test came back negitive thats awesome!!! You pregnant girls i really cant grasp the fact that your all that far along already man time flys! JRC- What did the docs say?

I cant believe it either how fast it seems to be going. Sometimes it seems slow though:shrug:, but when I wasnt BFP it seemed everyone was moving so fast.

Im praying that the medication does the trick.:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke wish you the best of luck on your scan

Jrc how are you doing girlie?

To my PG ladies time is flying by and good luck on the rest of your pregnancy hope to join you ladies soon.


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Pelle and Good luck Brooke I'm sure your scan will be fine

Fingers crossed for you Shey xo


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kat! So when does your next step start? Im excited I really hope everything works out for you and you get that :bfp: !!!


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on, but I now do not have internet at home. I am currently at my parents' house using theirs. These shots and visits are costing me so much money, I definitely don't have money to pay my phone/cable/internet bill!

Anyways, I will try and read all your posts since I was last on, but just wanted to let you know that as of today, I have 2 good follies. One is 17mm and the other is 15mm. I am to take one more shot of Gonal-F tonight and tomorrow I will go for bloodwork and ultrasound. Most likely will end up taking Ovidrel tomorrow night and in for IUI Monday morning. 

I asked my dr the success rate of injectibles w/IUI compared to Clomid w/IUI. He said injectibles w/IUI are 3x more successful so I hope that ends up being a good percentage! So nervous, excited, but don't want to get my hopes up. 

I'm thinking of all of you too...Hoping either you get bfps or are doing well w/your pregnancies. <3 I'll try and get back here soon to update and read everything!


----------



## Juniper

Stace - Great news about the follies!!! Is that the biggest you have gotten so far? I am praying that everything goes great and you will be a momma in 9 months ;) The only question is will it be to one or two babies???  :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Hello ladies,

I am here to complain... ;) I woke up this morning and barely made it to the toilet to puke :sick: Now I am laying in my chair feeling sick and dizzy... The thing that I am upset about is that if I were a normal woman who woke up puking at 12 dpo, this would most likely be great news... But for me? Probably not :( No, for me it probably means something bad, like always. I am really starting to wonder when I am going to get a f-ing break...


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I think you're preggers... :)

Sorry I haven't updated lately. So much has happened...

My tests came back saying I have a high testosterone level :( and I'm not ovulating. I have to make another appointment with the doctor for them to run more tests...they think it's pcos. 

Wednesday, my hubby was in a car accident...we think my car is totalled. He is ok, but he's having even more back pain now. (He was injured in a car accident previously.) It was the other driver's fault, so now we're dealing with all of this.

What a great week. I found out about the AF situation on my birthday :( I can't even go into the baby section now. I cried yesterday when we walked passed. :(

Anyway...I'll keep you all updated as things progress. I'm going to try and make an appointment for early next week.

Have a great weekend ladies! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc we can go threw this together honey they are testing me for Pcos & Endometriosis right now to tomorrow i go in for my pelvic ultrasound....it will be ok we will be mommies one day God just has other plans for us right now! Im glad your husband is alright!!! Juniper-when are you testing?


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Jrc we can go threw this together honey they are testing me for Pcos & Endometriosis right now to tomorrow i go in for my pelvic ultrasound....it will be ok we will be mommies one day God just has other plans for us right now! Im glad your husband is alright!!! Juniper-when are you testing?

Thank you. It makes me feel better to have someone to go through this with. :) They are testing me for endometriosis, too. I just forgot until you mentioned it..

I feel like we're on the right track. At least we know what's going on. I wish I would have gone to the doctor before...oh well. 

Keep me updated on how things go for you. I'm going to make an appt. Monday morning. I've been so busy with RA Training, I just haven't had time. These 17 hour work days are KILLING me!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Pelle

*Juniper*, I think you will test BFP now  :test:

*JRC*, the doctors will find you a solution, don't worry! Now you know the problem, they can cure it!  I am sorry for your DH!!!!!!! Did you have an insurance?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you JRC and Brooke. Knowledge is power and now that you know you can get solutions to your problems and get your BFPs. Imagine if you had never found out? I know that God will work it all out for you both.

Jrc, I wasnt ovulating either and therefore found out I had PCOS. Once they put me on metformin, I ovulated every month like clock work, which Im sure helped to get the BFP. I was only ovulating every 7-8 months:nope:. Im also praying for your DH. Im glad he wasnt injured and able to come home with only a back injury. The car can be replaced, he cant.

Juniper, Praying that you have a BFP there!!!!!!

Pelle, how are the twins? Will you find out what you are having?

Hope everyone is well and enjoying your saturday!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

I dont O either i think i O'd maybe once outta the 7 months we have been trying...but i just got out off my pelvic u/s and the u/s tech said she is 100% sure that i have pcos but the doctor would have to look at the results...she found a bushel of cyst and she dont think they need to be removed she said if he puts me on a hormone med it should help get rid of them


----------



## Juniper

LOL, thank you girls for all your support! :hugs: And I am sorry to go crazy on y'all. I don't know what to think... I am only slightly nauseous today and like every other good symptom I had has disappeared :( I don't know what is going on... My nips have been sore since 2 dpo and they are magically not sore when I woke up this morning. This has never happened before.. they are always sore until after I get af (if they are going to be sore, that is) I don't know what to think.. I feel like there is no hope and now I am starting to wonder if I am even going to get af. I am 13 dpo. If I don't get af tomorrow, then I will be late, as I have never had a lp longer than 14 days. I am going to test Monday morning if I make it till then ;)

I am still praying for all my girlies :)


----------



## Jolene

Yeah Jenn.... don't know if I can wait until Monday for you test :shrug: :nope:

Jrc, hope your DH feels better soon. That really sux babe :( I'm glad you and Brooke are getting results so you can get your BFP's under way!

Stace, I'm excited about your follies. I'm really hoping they (or just one, lol) turn into little bouncing beans :baby:

Hugs to Pelle, KC and Amber. Hope your LO's are growing nice and strong so they can bounce on your bladder really soon! My LO thinks he/she's got their own personal jumping castle.


----------



## Shey

Juniper I agree I think you should test, I think you may finally have your :bfp: if you are Im happy for you

Jrc I hope OH gets better and hope things get better for you

Brooke I hope things go well for you

Mrskcbrown how are you doing mami?

Jolene how are you doing?

I've got 3 days til I test again.


----------



## jrc10

We do have insurance. DH was walking a bit better today. He was limping really bad the last few days, but it wasn't as noticable today...

I'm going to make my call Monday morning. I've decided that I can be happy knowing what I need to do to help us have a child. I'll do whatever the doctors say. I'm ready for that. 

Thanks for thinking about us. I really appreciate you all. :hugs:

Good luck BWilliams!

Good luck Juniper. ;)


----------



## xSTACEx

Juniper said:


> Stace - Great news about the follies!!! Is that the biggest you have gotten so far? I am praying that everything goes great and you will be a momma in 9 months ;) The only question is will it be to one or two babies???  :hugs:

Thanks, lovey!! Well, now the right follie is the biggest I've ever had. Yesterday it measured out to be 19mm. Unfortunately, the other on my left stayed at 15mm. I took the trigger shot last night and I've read mixed reviews on whether they help grow them one last bit before forcing ovulation. I really hope it does, though.. It'd be nice to up the chances with 2 follies. I have insemination tomorrow morning. So nervous! On top of that, we've stayed true to the SME plan...Hubby's getting exhausted. lol He better man up because we have a couple more days to go of BDing!

Anyways, I read what's going on with you.. I honestly think you should test. I know you said you are waiting til Monday, but it sounds good to me! I hope you get :bfp:! :)


----------



## xSTACEx

jrc, I am glad to hear your hub is okay! I also hope that you and Brooke's testing goes well. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers!

Jolene, thanks for being excited for me. haha How are you doing?

mrskcbrown, how are you hanging in?

Kat! How are you?

Pelle, how are your 2 little buns in the oven doing?


----------



## jrc10

Stace - I have been really hoping for you, as well. What a big day tomorrow! Good luck. :)

Juniper - I agree with Stace! I seriously don't know how much longer I can wait until you test!!!!! haha. :D


----------



## Jolene

Shey, Stace, I'm doing really well thanks!!!!!!!!

Stace, I'll be praying for you tonight that tomorrow will be successful for you and your DH.


----------



## BWilliams

Stace i hope you and dh catch that/those eggies!!! Today im very crampy and i feel like af is coming...which im kinda scared of cause on cd3 i go in and get more blood work and im the biggest baby when it comes to needles :-(


----------



## Kat_F

xSTACEx said:


> jrc, I am glad to hear your hub is okay! I also hope that you and Brooke's testing goes well. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Jolene, thanks for being excited for me. haha How are you doing?
> 
> mrskcbrown, how are you hanging in?
> 
> Kat! How are you?
> 
> Pelle, how are your 2 little buns in the oven doing?

Hello Chicken xoxoxox

I am ok.. I start on my Nasal spray this Friday and then hopefully my AF will come a week after that then I begin the follicle growing stuff injectable like you have! Good luck with your IUI I'm sure it will be all fine. I feel a little crazy that my cycle and hormones are normal and have to go through IVF because of DH!! Its not fair!! But hey. He is my DH lol... so its ok

Juniper good luck on all your sickie feeling :)

JRC sorry to hear about your hard times at the moment...

So do any of the pregnant ladies know whether they are having a boy or girl?


----------



## Juniper

Hi Ladies...

Today has alltogether sucked for me... We got up early and decided to drive to the beach because it was supposed to 102F here and much cooler there... Well, we drove the 2 hours and were unloading the dogs out of the car and Derek swung open the hatch on the truck as I was bending down and smacked me in the head. Long story short, I ended up in the ER and have a mild concussion. I refused to go home, so I stayed in the car all day while Derek took the boys and the dogs around. When we got home I went to the bathroom and I am bleeding. I do not have cramps or any other period like signs, but there is red blood, so I am sure that I am out. I am sorry for getting everyone all excited...


----------



## NGRidley

JRC and Brooke.....
Hopefully things go ok for you both. I have PCOS so I know what you are feeling going in for the tests.

JRC I hope your husband feels better. That sucks about the accident but its great that he is safe.

Juniper...how is your head doing now? My AF has just started so another month out for me as well. DH and I barely BD so really I was grasping at straws


----------



## Jolene

Aww Jenn, what a day!!?? I suppose that little silver lining is that you had a 14 day luteal phase. I was really hoping this was your month :hugs:

Kat, I'm going to find out next wednesday at my 20wk scan!


----------



## amberdawn723

Jenn- Oh my! I'm so sorry about your head and AF....I knocked my mom's head like that with our minivan's trunk door when I was about 12. I still feel horrible about it...I know it must have hurt horribly bad. 

As for me, I'm super sick with "morning" sickness. Ha...morning. Yeah right! I have all day sickness. Lots of nausea and some vomiting. At my 1st appointment, my ob couldn't find the baby's heartbeat but of course she thinks I'm 10 weeks along already (due to my very late ovulation) when I'm really only just now 7 weeks. So she scheduled me for an early ultrasound to determine how far along I am. I go for that this Friday afternoon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

amberdawn723 said:


> Jenn- Oh my! I'm so sorry about your head and AF....I knocked my mom's head like that with our minivan's trunk door when I was about 12. I still feel horrible about it...I know it must have hurt horribly bad.
> 
> As for me, I'm super sick with "morning" sickness. Ha...morning. Yeah right! I have all day sickness. Lots of nausea and some vomiting. At my 1st appointment, my ob couldn't find the baby's heartbeat but of course she thinks I'm 10 weeks along already (due to my very late ovulation) when I'm really only just now 7 weeks. So she scheduled me for an early ultrasound to determine how far along I am. I go for that this Friday afternoon.

Good luck and praying for you! I go to Drs tomorrow and I pray all is well!


----------



## Pelle

I am sorry, *Jen*, for your head and the damn witch:( Take care, my dear!

*Amber*, you will definately see the heart beat this Friday, don't worry! I can truly understand what you say about all-day sickness, I had the same, from morning till evening!  

*Chicken*, thanks for asking, the babies are doing fine, my bump is growing day by day, but my husband is crazy for my big boobs:DDDD I had to purchase bigger bras to hold them 

Have a nice day, everybody! :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Stace, how did the IUI go? 

Luv and hugs to all....


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. IUI went well! Don't know if I ended up Oing one or 2 follies, but dr said DH's spermies couldn't have been more better. I forget the count and motility, but they were both quite high and definitely higher than the average so that was reassuring. We bd'ed last night as well...Debating on if bding tonight will be of any help. DH is beat! haah

So my 2ww is in progress. If I don't get AF by then, I go into the office August 30th for bloodwork. SOOO nervous!

Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Hey ladies. IUI went well! Don't know if I ended up Oing one or 2 follies, but dr said DH's spermies couldn't have been more better. I forget the count and motility, but they were both quite high and definitely higher than the average so that was reassuring. We bd'ed last night as well...Debating on if bding tonight will be of any help. DH is beat! haah
> 
> So my 2ww is in progress. If I don't get AF by then, I go into the office August 30th for bloodwork. SOOO nervous!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay!

FxD and Im praying for you hun! I know how much you want this!!!!!!! I truly pray this all ends a BFP and thank God everything was looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Praying for you Stace! It's sounds so positive...Good Luck!


----------



## Shey

I hope things go well for you Stace! good luck hoping and praying you get your :bfp:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Everyone, I am feeling much better :) Today has been kind of a crazy day... My SIL is in labor. She has been since 11pm last night and things are not moving very fast.. Please pray that the baby will be born healthy!

Stace - That is fantastic news! I have my everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Stace that is great news! xoxo

Juniper praying for your SIL and a safe labour


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks, my darling ladies. You are all so wonderful and supportive. <3

Having some crampy pains yesterday and today in my lower left area and an achy lower back. Trying not too look so much into symptoms and trying to play it cool. Only 2DPO.. Oh how the 2ww goes so slowly!


----------



## Shey

Aww Stace Im sorry you feel like that. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Thanks, my darling ladies. You are all so wonderful and supportive. <3
> 
> Having some crampy pains yesterday and today in my lower left area and an achy lower back. Trying not too look so much into symptoms and trying to play it cool. Only 2DPO.. Oh how the 2ww goes so slowly!

Yes the 2WW is so slow but I dont remember it being so slow when I got my BFP. Well now that I look back on it:wacko:. When you get your BFP in 2 weeks this will all be a distant memory:thumbup:. When does the DR suggest you test?


----------



## Juniper

'Morning Ladies - I am an auntie again! :happydance: My SIL ended up having to have an emergency C-section, but everything is fine now. The baby is perfect! 

I am rooting for you Stace!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

So you did start Juniper? Stace i hope this is it for you! I had my cd3 blood work on monday and i go in next thursday and get cd13 blood work and i have to fast for 12hrs with that one then i go back on sept3 and get day 21 bloods then that same day i talk with the doctor about everything...Jrc how are u doing? Shey whats going on with you? All you ladies with the bumps how are u?


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> So you did start Juniper? Stace i hope this is it for you! I had my cd3 blood work on monday and i go in next thursday and get cd13 blood work and i have to fast for 12hrs with that one then i go back on sept3 and get day 21 bloods then that same day i talk with the doctor about everything...Jrc how are u doing? Shey whats going on with you? All you ladies with the bumps how are u?

Yep, af got me the same day I hit my head... I am on cd5 today.. I am thinking that I might take this month off, so I will probably be scarce around here. I will definitely check back in to see what the dr says though! :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Hey ladies!

I "officially" started IVF today. Well actually I have to do a nasal spray to turn off my hormones so they can hijack my cycle after AF arrives in a week or so. So the first round of drugs has begun and there will be many more to come!

BWilliams I hope they find some answers with all the testing they're doing? Have you had DH tested?

Stace I'm thinking of you at 3DPO and hope those spermies made it to the end of your fallopian tubes to meet the egg!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I "officially" started IVF today. Well actually I have to do a nasal spray to turn off my hormones so they can hijack my cycle after AF arrives in a week or so. So the first round of drugs has begun and there will be many more to come!
> 
> BWilliams I hope they find some answers with all the testing they're doing? Have you had DH tested?
> 
> Stace I'm thinking of you at 3DPO and hope those spermies made it to the end of your fallopian tubes to meet the egg!!

Awesome! Congrat Kat! I am sooo happy for you! I hope everything works in you and Dh's favor! You may even have more than one little blessing...:winkwink: How bout sextuplets??? I just say that because of this show that I watch called, "Raising Sextuplets" and I think she had IVF. Im seriously happy for you though! Keep us posted!

@Juniper: Dont you go giving up!:hugs: Praying for you lots, and lots! I know how hard it is, so take the time you need!:hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

mrskcbrown said:


> Yes the 2WW is so slow but I dont remember it being so slow when I got my BFP. Well now that I look back on it:wacko:. When you get your BFP in 2 weeks this will all be a distant memory:thumbup:. When does the DR suggest you test?

haha Thanks, my dear! It feels like forever! I started Crinone gel (progesterone) on Wednesday and am to take it until I get bloodwork on August 30th (2 weeks past IUI). Other than the mild cramp on the left side (should I still be having this?) and the occasional backache, I don't feel that I'm pregnant. I'm trying not to get upset, though.

And thank you, too, Kat, Jenn, and Brooke! You guys are the positivity I need.
Jenn, if you need to step back, of course we understand. <3 We're here for ya.


----------



## Shey

Brooke AF has not come so am gonna wait til next week to test again when i have money to get more tests. been nauseous now for 18 days and haven't been able to sleep on my stomach cause it's uncomfortable and tired more than before. now have a cold on top of that


----------



## BWilliams

Yay kat im excited for you! The doctor wants to test my dh we just have not set a date yet for him...i guess maybe when i go in sept 3rd we will make him an appt! Kat and Stace & shey i hope this is it for yall im praying u get your :bfp: juniper i understand the wanting to take a break i want to sometimes but then im scared i'll miss my chance


----------



## Kat_F

mrskcbrown said:


> Awesome! Congrat Kat! I am sooo happy for you! I hope everything works in you and Dh's favor! You may even have more than one little blessing...:winkwink: How bout sextuplets??? I just say that because of this show that I watch called, "Raising Sextuplets" and I think she had IVF. Im seriously happy for you though! Keep us posted!

Lol mrskcbrown!! They only put back one embryo at a time so there is no chance for sextuplets unless the egg splits into 7 different babies but even then I doubt it!! I saw the show the octomum that woman is an IDIOT!!

I wouldn't mind having a boy and girl all at once though.. but yeah only one at a time its the law here so there aren't too many multiple births.

:winkwink:

BWilliams go get him tested!! Believe me it all makes sense once you know!


----------



## BWilliams

i want to get him tested and so does the doctor and dh said he would so when i go back sept 3rd im going to mention it again!


----------



## Shey

I hope things go good for you Brooke. I hope to be future bump buddies with ya


----------



## sianyld

hey guys can i join pls, me and h2b have been ttc for 15months now! back to 2nd FS app on monday and hoping for clomid this month xx


----------



## xSTACEx

Shey! That sounds really good! I hope you get your :bfp: !
Kat, best of luck with the IVF!!! Sounds very promising! :hugs:
Brooke, definitely get him tested! It can only help, right? :)

As for me, it's 4DPIUI. Today felt some backache while walking in the grocery store w/hub and the dull cramp near the left ovary area. About an hour ago, I had like a sharp pinpointing pain down on the lowest part of my stomach on the left side, right above the vagina (sorry, TMI). I have no idea what this is... Am I looking too far into everything, especially this early??

Hope all my other ladies are doing well and have a fabulous weekend. <3


----------



## Shey

Stace I think you could be having your :bfp: by the end of this month, that is my guess. Cause those symptoms sound promising.


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. I hope you're all well.

I guess my update is...I have no update. DH has been so sore that we've been unable to TTC. We're working things out with his car accident right now...

I just want him to get better. I still need to make my appointment for my tests. I feel sort of weird about it. Like maybe this is not a good time. Maybe God is telling us that we are not ready?

Or maybe he's showing us that life has obstacles and you can't give up. 

I think if I have time on Monday, I'll call to make my appointment. 

So much is going on with everyone. I wish you all the best. Don't worry, we haven't missed a month, yet! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kat: Ok thats really good that they only put in one embryo. Maybe they need to make it the law everywhere!!!!!


----------



## YurikoChes

Hey everyone! I guess this is not in my cards at the moment. My husband and I are having problems in our own relationship and bringing a child into this right now would not be in the best interest of any of the parties, especially the child.

I am very happy to know that there is a forum that I can go to when I am ready to be fat and pregnant :) It probably won't be right now... and probably not any time soon. 
Blessings to you all and good luck!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

this is the group for me...definitely Begging on my hands and knees to be Fat and Pregnant...lol...can i join?


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Sianyld and Born2BeAMommy :hi: I hope you find this to be your lucky thread! I sure did :) Good luck!

Kat and Stace, I'm so excited for you girls. It's all so exciting :happydance:

Stace, it probably is a bit early to be reading into those signs but that's what we do while TTC, it's almost impossible not to. When you want something this badly, the rest of your life seems to revolve around it. :hugs:

YurikoChes, I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through but you sound really wise. Some people think a child will make it all better and end up putting the child in the middle of it all :nope: Sometimes when a relationship goes through something like this, you come out even stronger on the other side!


----------



## Kat_F

Welcome Born2beamommy and YukiroChes :)

Stace those signs sound good! I hope mine are like that once they put the embie back.

Day two of Synarel nasal spray today for me. It tastes yukky lol.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Welcome Born2beamommy and YukiroChes :)
> 
> Stace those signs sound good! I hope mine are like that once they put the embie back.
> 
> Day two of Synarel nasal spray today for me. It tastes yukky lol.....

Hey Kat. Question? Is IVF expensive in Australia? Im just curious. Im always wondering about things like this in other countries. I can imagine the nasal spray is yucky. Its all worth it to get your beautiful baby!:cloud9:


----------



## Shey

welcome new members! 

Jolene how are you feeling?

Mrskcbrown i noticed the names you have picked those are very pretty names. my dad's name is Malcolm.

Kat hope things go really well for you girlie

Jrc hope your DH gets better really soon


----------



## Kat_F

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Kat. Question? Is IVF expensive in Australia? Im just curious. Im always wondering about things like this in other countries. I can imagine the nasal spray is yucky. Its all worth it to get your beautiful baby!:cloud9:

It costs about $5950 for a fresh egg transfer cycle (so when they need to collect the eggs). Our health system (Medicare) refunds us about $2,500 of that cost so out of pocket expense is roughly $3,500.

For frozen egg transfer it is about $1,500 out of pocket.

Your american dollars are worth a bit more than our Australian dollars so if you take about $300 off those costs its probably what it would cost in american dollars ($3,200 first go and then $1,200 thereafter).

Lucky me and DH work full time in good jobs and have high credit limits is all I can say lol

Still sniffing the stuff today. I'm getting used to the taste. It's not so bad now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kat. Question? Is IVF expensive in Australia? Im just curious. Im always wondering about things like this in other countries. I can imagine the nasal spray is yucky. Its all worth it to get your beautiful baby!:cloud9:
> 
> It costs about $5950 for a fresh egg transfer cycle (so when they need to collect the eggs). Our health system (Medicare) refunds us about $2,500 of that cost so out of pocket expense is roughly $3,500.
> 
> For frozen egg transfer it is about $1,500 out of pocket.
> 
> Your american dollars are worth a bit more than our Australian dollars so if you take about $300 off those costs its probably what it would cost in american dollars ($3,200 first go and then $1,200 thereafter).
> 
> Lucky me and DH work full time in good jobs and have high credit limits is all I can say lol
> 
> Still sniffing the stuff today. I'm getting used to the taste. It's not so bad now.Click to expand...

Yes that is a good thing that you all have good jobs. I am a teacher and I think I have a pretty good job but DH job isnt that great but its where God has him placed for now. So we make the best of it, until he blesses us with more. He is in college and graduates in about 3 semesters:happydance::happydance:

Anyway, I digress, glad its all working out for you:happydance::happydance:. Here in American, IVF is no less than 10K per cycle. IUI was going to cost us nearly $600.:nope:


----------



## BWilliams

Welcome Born2beamommy and YukiroChes!!!!! YukiroChes- I respect you 100% for waiting it out till your marital problems are solved! i hope that one day soon things will work out in your favor and you will be blessed with a lil one! Kat i really hope this works out for you! Stace how are you when do you go back for Bloods? I hope everyone had an amazing weekend!


----------



## Kat_F

Wow mrskcbrown!!! $10K!!! I would freak out if we had to pay that much! That is massive. We can also claim back on our tax when we pay over $1500 in medial expenses each year so get a little bit more back.

I am so happy for you that you didn't have to go through the IUI thing and it all happened naturally. Must have been meant to be :) xo I'm thinking of you and your DH and your upcoming LO :) Do you get maternity leave?


----------



## Jolene

Amberdawn, how did your appointment go on Friday?????

Hi Shey, I'm doing great thanks! Excited for my appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## xSTACEx

BWilliams said:


> Stace how are you when do you go back for Bloods?

Hey! I go back for bloodwork on Monday, August 30th. Today's only 7DPIUI. I'm going crazy, but started feeling a bit negative about this cycle. Trying really hard to stay positive.

How're you holding up?

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Shey

Jolene said:


> Amberdawn, how did your appointment go on Friday?????
> 
> Hi Shey, I'm doing great thanks! Excited for my appointment on Wednesday!

I hope it goes well for you and good luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Wow mrskcbrown!!! $10K!!! I would freak out if we had to pay that much! That is massive. We can also claim back on our tax when we pay over $1500 in medial expenses each year so get a little bit more back.
> 
> I am so happy for you that you didn't have to go through the IUI thing and it all happened naturally. Must have been meant to be :) xo I'm thinking of you and your DH and your upcoming LO :) Do you get maternity leave?

Yes I will be on leave about 6 months. From the time of the birth until the first of August when I go back to work. Yes IVF is so expensive here and I think its very unfair too! Im moving to Australia, great benefits:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

mrskcbrown - Yeah come to Aus! 

Stace good luck with your blood works - Hopefully my AF will come this week so I can start the injectibles and get this show on the road xo

Hope we can be bump buddies chicken little xo


----------



## Shey

Good luck Stace

Kat how are you feeling?

The :witch: got me today


----------



## Kat_F

Aww Shey sorry to hear about AF :( onto another month!

I'm feeling ok still nasal spray in the morning and night waiting for AF. Hopefully AF will come today, tomorrow or Friday and then we are ready to roll.

Stace how you feeling? Hoping you are ok and not feeling down xoxox


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. How is everyone?

So today is the start of 9DPIUI...Right now my dilemma is wondering if the trigger shot is definitely out of my system. I took it on Saturday, August 14th at 8pm so it's been 10 days and about 6 hours since the shot. From most places I've read, it says it takes 10 days to metabolize out of the body...

That being said, I POAS a little while ago and swear I see the faintest line ever...So I'm now not sure if it's a evap line, ghost line, or the trigger shot lingering in my body. Would it be too early for a possible bfp and is there a chance it's probably the trigger shot? :confused:


----------



## Jolene

Stace, it is really early but it does happen. Saying that I have never got a BFP before 14DPO but everyone is different. I'm really rooting for you on this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolene

So I went for my 20 week scan today and we're having a girl!!!! I am so happy :cloud9: 

I hope all you girls are doing well and get your BFP's really soon!


----------



## Shey

Aww yay Jolene! Im happy for you. 

Stace hope you get your :bfp:

Kat hope things go fine with you and you get your :bfp: really soon.

Brooke how are you doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Jolene! How wonderful!


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls! Stace i really wish i had an answer to your question but i have no clue sorry. Jolene Congrats on the baby girl!!! Did you go shopping yet? Shey im doing good i go in tomorrow for cd13 blood work and then again next friday so hopfully soon i will find something out!


----------



## Shey

Good luck Brooke hope all is well and that the results are good for you.


----------



## xSTACEx

Congrats, Jolene! That is so awesome. 

As for me, I think I'm just going to write off the super faint line. I'm not feeling too positive today.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Congrats, Jolene! That is so awesome.
> 
> As for me, I think I'm just going to write off the super faint line. I'm not feeling too positive today.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

I didnt know you got a faint line????!!??? When did you test:shrug:? I hope this is it for you!!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Stace I hope that this really is it for you that it's your :bfp:


----------



## jrc10

Good luck Stace!!!

Jolene - CONGRATULATIONS :D

Hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Kat_F

Stace - I read 10 days also for HCG shot to be out of system. Whew how nerve racking for you xoxox I hope it is your BFP sweet... I'll get one of those next cycle too xo

Jolene congratulations! I want a girl too :)

I'm still waiting for AF ladies... She is not due till tomorrow but I was hoping she would come early so I could get the show on the road. Figures. When you want her she doesn't come lol.


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies, hope you're all having a nice weekend. Weather is gorgeous here. Can't wait for the fall.

Again, not feeling too positive on 12DPIUI. POAS today and got :bfn:. Still trying to be hopeful, but thinking it's just never gonna be my time.


----------



## BWilliams

Stace honey i really hope its just to early for you babes :hugs: How is everyone else doing? As for me I have had a crazy week a friend who works with me got into a motorcycle accident and another very good friend lost her fiancee he was killed in iraq he was marine so its been a rough week. But tonight should be awesome cause we are going out for my birthday which is tomorrow..at first i was very upset about my birthday cause i dont wanna be another year older childless :-( but now im just thankful that God has blessed me with 22 years of life!


----------



## Jolene

Stace, I know how you feel when you say you feel like it's just never going to happen. That's just how I felt after all the waiting (I know you've been through a lot though) but look at me now, it's happened and it WILL happen for you too. Remember 12DPO is still early. Luv and hugs to you babes.

Brooke, HaPpY BiRtHdAY for tomorrow!!!! Have an awesome one and may God bless you with many more!


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks so much, Brooke. I hope you're right.

I'm sorry to hear about the bad things that have happened to the people in your life recently. I will say a prayer.

On a lighter note, I hope you have tons of fun tonight and happy birthday early! And hey, you're still nice and young! :) I'll be 30 next month. Boooo.. haha

xox


----------



## xSTACEx

Thanks, Jolene. I try and keep myself positive because I know negativity won't help at all. People like you give me the faith it will happen one day for me, but it's just in my nature to feel things just don't work out when it comes to when I really want something. haha


----------



## BWilliams

Stace you are not almost 30 you look so young there is no way! I thought you were my age 22


----------



## mrskcbrown

xSTACEx said:


> Thanks so much, Brooke. I hope you're right.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the bad things that have happened to the people in your life recently. I will say a prayer.
> 
> On a lighter note, I hope you have tons of fun tonight and happy birthday early! And hey, you're still nice and young! :) I'll be 30 next month. Boooo.. haha:
> 
> xox

Stace, being 30 is awesome, so no sad faces:haha:! I feel so much more settled in my 30s. I am 35.

Also dont give up just yet. Your BFP may be around the corner. I know how bad you want this though, so Im rooting for you!

@Brooke: Happy bday!


----------



## Shey

Stace I agree with Brooke you look younger than 30. Trust me that can be a good thing.

Brooke hope things are going well for you. happy birthday!


----------



## Kat_F

Happy Birthday Brooke! Stace I like my 30's much better than my 20's :) I'll be 32 in November - we are still spring chickens xo :) Don't you worry about the BFN either... 12DPO is very early... 

AF came today so I am off to the clinic tomorrow to get my injectables - puregon.

Only about 10 days till egg collection (if all goes well). I'm so excited....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Happy Birthday Brooke! Stace I like my 30's much better than my 20's :) I'll be 32 in November - we are still spring chickens xo :) Don't you worry about the BFN either... 12DPO is very early...
> 
> AF came today so I am off to the clinic tomorrow to get my injectables - puregon.
> 
> Only about 10 days till egg collection (if all goes well). I'm so excited....

Im excited for you as well:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks for all my wonderful birthday wishes!!! Kat im so excited for you!!! Stace how are u honey?


----------



## Shey

Kat Im happy for you! hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Kat_F

Hey guys! have to do my own injection this morning argh I'm scared!!!

Stace how are your bloods sweet? Did we get our BFP yet? xoxox


----------



## Pelle

*Bwilliams*, happy birthday, you are very young!)))))))))))

*Stace*, bfp or bfp?  


I had my 16w scan yesterday, one of the babies is a boy, the other was hiding)) It was wonderful to watch them moving, they are growing so fast!


----------



## Jolene

Wow Pelle that's so awesome! Another boy for you, I wonder whos hiding? Congrats on a happy scan!

Kat, I hate injections - Good Luck hun!

Chicken, how are you doing?


----------



## Shey

Aww Pelle that's awsome I wonder if the one hiding is a girl? glad the scan went well for you

Stace did you get :bfp: yet?

Jolene how are you doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> *Bwilliams*, happy birthday, you are very young!)))))))))))
> 
> *Stace*, bfp or bfp?
> 
> 
> I had my 16w scan yesterday, one of the babies is a boy, the other was hiding)) It was wonderful to watch them moving, they are growing so fast!

Congrats Pelle. I am happy about your little boy. I am on team yellow, so everything will definitely be a surprise!


----------



## Shey

mrskcbrown how are you feeling? how's the bub doing?


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. :bfn: :( I've been feeling pretty down since I got the call, but I wanted to let you guys know since you're so supportive. Who knows why I still POAS today when I woke up. AF is supposed to come tomorrow and it'll be another cycle of injections... I will probably step back for a few days until I get over my depression slump.

I hope you ladies are doing well. Thank you so much for pulling for me and being so positive. <3


----------



## Jolene

Sorry Stace :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know it's so hard. Wish I could be there to give you a big hug.


----------



## Juniper

Hi Ladies. I have been finding it harder to stay away from here than it has been not freaking out about ttc. We have not completely stopped, just chilling. I decided to do am opk yesterday and it was +. We also DTD (it was our 2 year anniversary). So I guess we will see what happens. The 2ww is my hardest time, so I will probably still be pretty scarce. 

Jolene - I am so happy for you! You got your baby girl! :hugs:

Pelle - How exciting. I bet you can't wait to find out what #2 is! Congrats on your boy and I am so happy that your babies are growing strong.

Brooke and Kat - I am praying that everything will work out for both of you and you will both get your BFP's very soon! :hugs:

Stace - I am so sorry hun! :hugs: and I am praying for next cycle!


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Juniper - so nice to see you here :) 

Stace onto next cycle hon... Only 25% chance each cycle is not good enough odds is it :(... So sorry that you have had such bad news since starting this TTC journey... I'm thinking of you xoxoxo

Pelle, Jolene and mrskcbrown.. are we feeling kicks yet? I think one of the girls at work said 20 weeks and you start to feel kicking etc?

My injection was fine yesterday - have like a pen sort of thing that just clicks everything into place, then you bang in the needle.. then its all over. Not too hard at all and doesn't hurt. Have to inject every morning for this week and then I'm off for a blood test on Sunday to see what my estrogen is doing...

Thinking of you all xoxoxox


----------



## Kellycool

Sorry Stace :-( But hang in there hun..
Kat, holding thumbs for your cycle!!
Yay for Jolene and Pelle-I assume your twins are not identical then Pelle?
To all the other girls, babydust wishes all round
xxx


----------



## Jolene

Good Luck Jenn, I hope the 2ww flies by :plane:

Kat, this baby is really active from 16wks already. It's at the stage now when you can actually see my tummy move if she kicks.

Kelly, can't believe you're 30wks already. Do you have any names yet?


----------



## Kellycool

STILL no names-ANY ideas ladies, muchly appreciated.!!!!!!! Need boy and girl, just if you feel like it


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Good luck Juniper - so nice to see you here :)
> 
> Stace onto next cycle hon... Only 25% chance each cycle is not good enough odds is it :(... So sorry that you have had such bad news since starting this TTC journey... I'm thinking of you xoxoxo
> 
> Pelle, Jolene and mrskcbrown.. are we feeling kicks yet? I think one of the girls at work said 20 weeks and you start to feel kicking etc?
> 
> My injection was fine yesterday - have like a pen sort of thing that just clicks everything into place, then you bang in the needle.. then its all over. Not too hard at all and doesn't hurt. Have to inject every morning for this week and then I'm off for a blood test on Sunday to see what my estrogen is doing...
> 
> Thinking of you all xoxoxox

Hey Kat. I feel movement a little, very little but not really kicks yet. I am 16 weeks. Im not really big yet either, hopefully Ill pop in the next few weeks.:shrug:

Good luck on everything Kat.

@Stace: Im so sorry hun. I know how bad you wanted this. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Kelly here are a few names

boys
Jacob Allan
Lucas Matthew
Mason Skylar
Christopher Michael
Wyatt Matthew

Girl
Christa Michelle
Amber Lynn
Lillian Marie
Rosalie Marie
Jessica Anne
Alice Renee
Alexis Christine


----------



## Shey

Juniper I hope you get your :bfp: really soon. Im happy that you got a + opk.

Stace Im sorry that it wasnt positive hope you get it really soon

Brooke hope all is well for you.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Shey i had a doctors appt friday but with hurricane Earl coming i got it moved to thursday so hopfully i know something then...but as for this month an ttc we only did it once :-( dh is working 7 days a week 10hr days....Kellycool holy cow i can't beilive your that far along!!!


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone. I hope you are well. Seems like so much has happened lately. 

I have been feeling kind of down about TTC. Since DH's accident, we've only DTD once. He's having such a hard time and I haven't seen the doctor yet about my testing.

I keep finding out (twice just this week) that people all around me are pregnant. This time it was a friend who was married almost two years after me. :(

I just feel like I may not have children. Maybe I'm not meant to be a mother.


----------



## Shey

Aww Jrc you will be a mom one of these days so dont give up. Im sure when your DH is better things will get back to normal and you can try again. I have faith that you will get your :bfp:


----------



## jrc10

Thank you, Shey. :) I called and left a message to schedule an appointment for me. I need to get myself tested, even though I'm scared. It's not really fair for me to break down about it, if I'm not trying to make it better.

BWilliams - have they started testing you, yet? Where are you at in the process?


----------



## BWilliams

Today is my cd21 bloods and my follow up so i should know something today i'll keep you posted...Jrc don't be scared wouldn't you much rather go and find out whats wrong then go another year of trying and nothing? I hope that didnt sound harsh because it totally was not meant to be that way lol Anyways i hope everything works out for u if u ever need to talk im here girl!!!


----------



## Shey

Yw Jrc! I hope things go well for you. I really do hope things get better for ya. :hugs:

Brooke hope your appointment goes well for you and you get some answers. :hugs:

asfm looks like I O' early. Is that even possible?


----------



## BWilliams

Well my appt didnt go like i planned the doctor said i do in fact have pcos and he still wants to test me for endometriosis(sp) so i have to go in and get a d&c a Hysteroscopy and a Laparoscopy...please pray for me im not really taking it to well


----------



## Jolene

Sorry to hear that Brooke :hugs:

Why would you need to go in for a D&C?? That's what I had when I had my m/c.


----------



## Shey

Brooke Im sorry things didn't go well I will pray for ya and hope things get better for ya


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Well my appt didnt go like i planned the doctor said i do in fact have pcos and he still wants to test me for endometriosis(sp) so i have to go in and get a d&c a Hysteroscopy and a Laparoscopy...please pray for me im not really taking it to well

Im not sure why you have to have a D&C? Im so sorry that you are going through this. I have PCOS and did similar testing. I didnt have the laparoscopy though. I thought that was more for endometriosis??

Also wanted you to know that I am praying for you and Im glad that you did found out. I couldnt imagine you going on for months not knowing. I know that you are tired of hearing this but you are young too and found out. I went until I was 35 not knowing why I couldnt get preggo. Drs were refusing to test me. Now it can be fixed and you will conceive. I conceived about 6 months after all the testing the DRs did and I didnt even need the meds that they prescribed me. Thanks to the Lord, we conceived on our own.

That is the same prayer that I have for you. So try to look at the bright side of this storm. Its only a matter of time before you will be able to have your baby. Praying for you, and NEVER give up hope.

***Hope this came across right***:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls im not sure about the d&c i was kinda in a daze but ill ask when they call to set up a date for it all. Mskcbrown the reason they are doing it is because he thinks i have endometerosis also and thats for all your kind words it means alot to have such amazing friends on here who know what im going through :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck BWilliams xoxoxo you will be fine and hey everything they do to us gives us answers one way or another why we aren't preg yet xoxoxoxox

jrc sorry you are feeling down sweet :(. I hope DH feels better soon. xoxox 

My moods are crazy with the hormone injections I'm having. I will be glad next week when I can finish the horrid injections and start to feel normal again. booooo..


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams, you're a very strong, deserving woman. You can do this. We can do it together. There's a chance you don't have that still, but if you do, they'll know exactly what you need. Keep your head up honey. (On the other hand, I feel like you can feel any way you want to about this. If it makes you feel better to eat ice cream, cry, and wear your pj's, then you go for it!)

I'm pretty sure I at least have PCOS, too. I have several symptoms. 

:hugs: I am here if you need anything.


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs: xoxoxo BWilliams JRC xSTACEx xoxoxoxo :hugs: *Have you had your DH's tested?* with me I was due for all sorts of tests (lap, dye etc) and it ended up being a male factor not me at all.......

This journey just gets harder with every bit of information we find out hey. I remember months ago thinking that knowledge was power... which it is.. but so much changes when we know what is going on.. I never would have dreamed I'd have to do IVF. But here I am... its a crazy world... and I still feel that everything is as it should be... isn't that wierd? xoxoxoxo 

I go for my blood test tomorrow... please pray for me that I have made enough eggs for them to do the collection.. but not too many :) Probably next week they will do my egg collection and fuse it with DH sperm all things going to plan. I'm nervous as ever...


----------



## Jolene

Praying for you Kat! How exciting :dance:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks for all your wonderful support ladies!!! I really hope they call and set something up very soon not that i wanna get it done but i want a baby very badly. Kat the doctor said he wanted to test dh but he hasn't yet. I really hope ivf works for you im so excited i wish they could like speed up the process so we can see that bfp!!!


----------



## Kat_F

BWilliams get him tested because you may not be the problem and might not need all the tests they recommended!! Trust me xo


----------



## BWilliams

I know part of it is me because i do have pcos and the cyst are blocking my ovaries but i do want him tested im just waiting on the doctor i guess


----------



## Kat_F

Well I got my blood test today and my levels are all normal (estrogen and progesterone). So I go on Tuesday for an ultrasound, blood test and to get trigger injection. Phew big week next week.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Kat im super excited for you!!! So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## NGRidley

How is everyone?
I was kind of taking a mental break from TTC so I havent really been around very much. Also started a new job 2 weeks ago.
So really I got approx 2 more weeks till the end of this cycle so still not thinking about TTC for a bit, but thought I should see how everyone is.


----------



## jrc10

Well...I got AF. Only a 2-3 month break this time...I have my appointment scheduled for Thursday. 

I guess we'll see what the doctor says. I'm pretty sure I know where it'll go. 

Good luck BWilliams and Kat. Fingers crossed for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Welcome back NGRidley. Hope you're enjoying the new job!


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck all... off for an ultrasound, blood test and pick up more meds this morning xox I'll let you know how big my follies and how many there are this arvo :)


----------



## Jolene

All the best for you Kat. Can't wait to hear your results!

Well I'm off to the dentist for a root canal :cry: I really hate the dentist and I'm like a nervous wreck when I'm in the chair. I'll rather go through labour, lol.


----------



## Kat_F

Sorry to hear about the dentist Jolene. I'm guessing everyone is around O time because it is so quiet everyone is off Bding heh heh...

I go for egg collection on Friday. I think there will be about 8 of them. Wish me luck xo


----------



## Pelle

*Bwilliams*, I had a d&c and hysteroscopy this January for the same reason as you have. You don't have to be afraid, dear, it is a small surgery. With hysteroscopy they put a small camera inside and look around, it is much-much better than an ultrasound scan. They will also analyse the lining of your womb, it is also very important if someone has hormonal imbalance problems, like patiens with PCOS. Please, never forget, that I took only metfromin as Mrskcbrown, nothing else. I followed the PCO diet and here I am, a couple months later preggo with twins! Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Kat*, good luck for the good eggies, my dear!!!!!!!!! 8 would be wonderful! I say you will have eleven! :D

*Jolene*, poor girl...:(

*Shey*, O-day for you!!! rock the bed, baby))


----------



## Shey

hehe will do Pelle! how are you feel?


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Pelle i cant wait for it to be over with so i can start trying again...what kinda diet did you do? I really want him to put me on metformin...do twins run in your family or did it just happen?


----------



## jrc10

I have my doctor's appt. tomorrow.

I'll update when I get back.


----------



## Jolene

Good luck with your appointments tomorrow Kat and Jrc. 

I had my 22wk anomaly scan today where they measured and check Everything. Our little girl is perfect, weighing just 528g and she's 27cm long. Her little foot already measures 4.5cm. She was really active which made it hard for the sonographer to measure. Baby didn't stop moving the whole 45 min that she was scanning me but eventually everything was checked and we got an A+ report, lol.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Jolene thats awesome so do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Brooke. My hubby wants us to name her Mackenzie and my son loves the name Mya. Hubby has made it difficult on us as he wants baby's name to start with an 'M', lol. Nothing on my list starts with an 'M'.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Good luck with your appointments tomorrow Kat and Jrc.
> 
> I had my 22wk anomaly scan today where they measured and check Everything. Our little girl is perfect, weighing just 528g and she's 27cm long. Her little foot already measures 4.5cm. She was really active which made it hard for the sonographer to measure. Baby didn't stop moving the whole 45 min that she was scanning me but eventually everything was checked and we got an A+ report, lol.

Congrats I am happy for you! My daughter name will start with an M too! Glad everything went well.:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

Ok...I have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for the 22nd and DH is getting a SA. They started me on the Glucophage (Metformin.) I began taking that today. 

I'm feeling ok about the situation. I always thought I would have trouble with this. When I told my mom about the medicines I could be on in the future and the chances of multiples, she was very excited. lol. I am scared of having more than one, but I'll take whatever God wants to give me. 

I already don't feel hungry. Who knows, maybe I'll lose some weight. It definately helped that I ate with the medicine. I'm just wondering if I'll have any not-so-exciting side effects. 

I guess we'll see. 

I hope you're all doing well. :) I'm very excited at how far along our graduates are! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Ok...I have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for the 22nd and DH is getting a SA. They started me on the Glucophage (Metformin.) I began taking that today.
> 
> I'm feeling ok about the situation. I always thought I would have trouble with this. When I told my mom about the medicines I could be on in the future and the chances of multiples, she was very excited. lol. I am scared of having more than one, but I'll take whatever God wants to give me.
> 
> I already don't feel hungry. Who knows, maybe I'll lose some weight. It definately helped that I ate with the medicine. I'm just wondering if I'll have any not-so-exciting side effects.
> 
> I guess we'll see.
> 
> I hope you're all doing well. :) I'm very excited at how far along our graduates are! :)

Oh good luck Jrc!:happydance: Metformin can be harsh at first but stick with it. It will get better. BTW, I dont think metformin causes multiples but clomid, and pergonal can. It also helped me to lose a few lbs in the beginning because (TMI.....you will poop a lot!). So happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

Yes. You are right. Sorry if I was being vague. I think I was feeling a bit overwhelmed.

We talked about me taking Clomid in the future, but I'm only on the Metformin right now.

I made sure to emphasize the 'future meds' with my mom though, b/c she was so excited. haha. I told her there was only a chance with the Clomid, but she's sure hoping for twins or triplets...Apparently I'm in line for twins. lol. Since talking to her, I'm feeling better about everything. I've gotten everything scheduled, so now we just wait. 

I'm sure DH will be excited about the pooing, too..... haha 

Thanks for the support mrskcbrown! It really made me feel better. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Yes. You are right. Sorry if I was being vague. I think I was feeling a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> We talked about me taking Clomid in the future, but I'm only on the Metformin right now.
> 
> I made sure to emphasize the 'future meds' with my mom though, b/c she was so excited. haha. I told her there was only a chance with the Clomid, but she's sure hoping for twins or triplets...Apparently I'm in line for twins. lol. Since talking to her, I'm feeling better about everything. I've gotten everything scheduled, so now we just wait.
> 
> I'm sure DH will be excited about the pooing, too..... haha
> 
> Thanks for the support mrskcbrown! It really made me feel better. :)

Awhh, no problem. I really hope it all works out and maybe you wont even need the clomid like me. With the met, I got my cycle every month and i think that truly helped with conception and charting.:thumbup:


----------



## Kat_F

Good on you JRC... Glad to hear you have a clear path xo

Jolene funny you say your DH wants a name starting with M mine is set on the name "Blake" for a boy. No negotiation. I get to choose the girls name if its a girl. Mind you I have to get preggars yet. lol....


----------



## jrc10

Thank you all so much! I'm feeling excited. Maybe this time next year I'll be a mommy. :D


----------



## Shey

I wish you the best of luck Jrc! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Thank you Shey! How are you doing?

Good luck Kat! Praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Im doing good. decided to take a ttc break and get my life straightened out.


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies

Well I had my egg collection today and they got 10 eggs from me which is a good number. Tomorrow I will find out how many got fertilised etc.


----------



## mrskcbrown

How awesome Kat!!!:happydance::happydance:

@Jrc: yes you will be a mom!


----------



## Jolene

Wow Kat! When would they implant them?


----------



## BWilliams

Well they finally called and scheduled my surgery for oct 25th ohhh im so nervous


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Well they finally called and scheduled my surgery for oct 25th ohhh im so nervous

Awhh Ill be praying for you! Keep saying to yourself, "God did not give us a spirit of fear but, power, love and a sound mind". All is going to be well:thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks mskcbrown you always know all the right things to say!!! How is baby M?


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I'm sure everything will be just fine. I've been thinking about you. I'm so proud of us for taking control of the situation. 

We will get our babies soon! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jrc im scared but at the same time im excited that im one step closer!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Ok ladies i have a very tmi question and i just want you all to know before i tell you that i shower daily and i only have one partner my husband and i have no stds ok now to whats wrong the inside of my vigina itches really bad and its kinda sore me and dh have not had sex in weeks i have never had a uti or yeast infection so i dont know what is going on please help


----------



## Kat_F

Brooke you may have thrush.. go to chemist they have a cream which can treat it. xo I get it at least once a year and I am the same as you :)

JRC congrats hun on your progress xo

Well my 10 eggs they got from me I rang about yesterday - 9 of them were injected with a sperm (1 wasn't ready for sperm), and after 24 hours 6 of them fertilized and 3 of them look like they should at 24 hours after injection which is with two little circles. So I hope today when I ring they tell me all 6 are at the 4 cell stage which is a good sign for a two day old embryos. So my potential babies are there at the clinic growing and they will implant just one (the best one) probably on Wednesday when they are 5 days old and a blastocyst. That's if they survive, it is such a cut-throat process. I hope the little embryos survive and grow ready for that day xo

In case you are interested - my eggs should look like this yesterday (3 of them did): https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn...yan.tripod.com/images/LBBf-pronuclei2.jpg&t=1

and like this today after 2pm today: 
https://www.firstivf.net/pictures/icsi3/4cell_embryo.jpg

Wish me luck. I'm so nervous xo


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks kat i was so scared to say anything because when i googled it and saw what other people said to the people asking about it it was kinda mean and i didnt want yall to think i was dirty because im not far from it im a clean freak! But im excited for you and im rooting for those eggs!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Brooke thrush is a pain - I get it when I eat too much kiwi fruit or even from Vegemite because both are high in yeast. I also get it after a course of antibiotics. Its crazy I have to be really careful and it is embarrassing for sure xo


----------



## BWilliams

So should i call my doctor and get an appt? lol sorry i have just never had this sorta thing happen and your right it is embarassing! So i see some of your eggs are a stage 4 already is that a very good thing?


----------



## Kat_F

I would probably just go to the chemist (drugstore) and ask them for some cream for candida (that's the scientific name for thrush). They should be able to give you cream and an applicator that you use each night before bed for about 7 nights... you should feel relief "down there" about 1 or two days after starting the cream. If you wear cotton knickers and watch the yeasty foods it should keep it at bay xo 

...But you can go to your doctor if you still aren't sure....

Yep 4 of my eggies are 4 cells which is great and where they should be.
I'm hoping by tomorrow which will be Day 3 they are 8 cells :) and I also hope to find out what grade (quality) they are soon too :)

I start a new job tomorrow and am really nervous... 

I really miss Juniper, Stace and the other ladies :( ........ I wish they would come back even if its not to talk about ttc... :(


----------



## BWilliams

Wow im so excited for you things are finally moving along when will they put them in you? Do they put more then one in? Im going to go pick up some cream right now!


----------



## jrc10

Kat! I'm so excited for you!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Juniper

Kat - :hugs: I have been stalking you  I just don't know what to say, so I say nothing. I am so happy for you. This process is so exciting and amazing to me. I can't wait for your baby to be implanted. Good luck on your job.

Brooke - I hope you feel better soon. Eating yogurt helps too...

Jolene - I am so happy that your scan went well.


----------



## Shey

Kat congrats on the new job. Im still round just trying to get a job myself

Brooke hope things get better for you

Jrc how are you doing girl? how's your DH?


----------



## Jolene

Kat, that's so exciting. Please let us know as soon as you hear the progress. 

Brooke, sending you :hugs: If I think back on the difficult things I had to go through in my life, that saying rings so true 'What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger' ,lol.


----------



## jrc10

Shey, I'm doing great and DH is doing fine. As far as his accident goes, he's now on daily meds that help him live a normal life. He's doing his SA on Wednesday! I'm excited for that. :)

I'm pretty happy with where we are right now. I'm excited for our TTC process, too. I think thngs are really looking up.

How are you doing?


----------



## Shey

Jrc Im doing great! took my LO down to Miami yesterday to see his daddy.
glad that your DH and you are doing great. and good look on your ttc journey!


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all and Juniper how nice to hear from you xoxoxo I was hoping you were not far away xoxo

Well my 6 x embies are all grade 2 (where 1 one is the best) and all of them are at the 8 cell stage which is exactly where they should be at 3 days after fertilization! Apparently after 8 cell they start to compact and some of mine had already started compacting today :) So two more days and I get my blast put back in! Blasts they grade as either A (good) or B (not good). I am nearly at the 2ww and this 2ww is going to be worse than any other 2ww I reckon.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hello all and Juniper how nice to hear from you xoxoxo I was hoping you were not far away xoxo
> 
> Well my 6 x embies are all grade 2 (where 1 one is the best) and all of them are at the 8 cell stage which is exactly where they should be at 3 days after fertilization! Apparently after 8 cell they start to compact and some of mine had already started compacting today :) So two more days and I get my blast put back in! Blasts they grade as either A (good) or B (not good). I am nearly at the 2ww and this 2ww is going to be worse than any other 2ww I reckon.....

Wishing you lots of luck and blessings Kat! I truly hope this 2WW ends in a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls i started monistat (sp?) last night and it seems to feel a little better today. Juniper my friend told me to use yogurt but she said to put it down there lol but i cant do yogurt the smell makes me sick ugh i cant stand it lol but thanks anyways hun! Kat i have the butterflys for you im so excited!!! JRC how is the meds working so far?


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls, well I think I did pretty good with the not freaking out. LOL. AF was due yesterday/today and no sign, so I am now officially freaking out. I don't have any real great symptoms... Just weird boobs. They are tingly and I keep getting these pinching feelings. I don't know if I should test tomorrow or Wednesday...


----------



## Shey

Juniper I think you should test tomorrow! good luck girl I hope it's your :bfp:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Thanks girls i started monistat (sp?) last night and it seems to feel a little better today. Juniper my friend told me to use yogurt but she said to put it down there lol but i cant do yogurt the smell makes me sick ugh i cant stand it lol but thanks anyways hun! Kat i have the butterflys for you im so excited!!! JRC how is the meds working so far?


Well, they have me doing 1 pill a day for a week, then 2 for a week, then 3 the rest of the time. I have already lost 4 lbs...it does suppress the appetite and you poo a lot...but for me it depends on the day. Some days are worse than others, but it's gonna be worth it. :)

Juniper - I hope you test soon. Fingers crossed!

Kat - I've been stalking our group b/c of you! Good luck!!!


----------



## Kat_F

So happy for you all xo on the recent news!

Brook - monostat is the right one yep that should sort it out. Yoghurt - ick... i never tried that always used medication
Juniper I have everything crossed for you hun.. even my falopian tubes because they don't matter for this cycle xo 
JRC well done on loosing 4 lb! And without trying! and it helps you get your bubby! that is awesome...

xo I'll keep you posted with results from today xo


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Juniper: How are you???I have missed you! I truly pray this is your BFP!!!


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> @Juniper: How are you???I have missed you! I truly pray this is your BFP!!!

I am doing ok. Been having a little bit of a hard time lately. I have a bad disc in my back and it has been really bothering me. Besides that I have just been spending time with my family and trying to relax on the ttc stuff. Dh and I have decided that if this isn't our month, then we are going to go to NTNP until I can finish school. I would really love for this to be it, but after 2 years it just feels to good to be true, but I guess we will see in a couple days.. I have missed you too! How are you and the beanie doing? :hugs:


----------



## Pelle

*Kat*, I am so excited for you!!!! your children are growing perfectly! who knows, maybe you will join me in twin pregnancy soon!  

*Bwilliams*, just for you to never give up hope: my sister had the same surgery scheduled after 3 years of LTTC. She went to the final examination right before the surgery and guess what: she was told the surgery is cancelled, because she is pregnant!!!!!! She is 20w pregnant now!  

*Juniper*, I think of you a lot, hoping for a bfp for you so much! 

Where is Amber, is she doing fine with baby2?


----------



## Kat_F

Quick update from me - I go in tomorrow 9am to the clinic to get my embie put back, the best one of the 6. As for the others, by the sounds of it 3 will get frozen and the other two are not much good. Wish me luck xox 

I have resigned myself to the fact that if it doesn't work this first time then that is ok because most IVF doesn't work the first time, there is still only 25% chance that it will work and also my new job is very busy so it will give me a couple of months to sink my teeth into my new job before the morning sickness begins.

Notwithstanding the above... please pray for me xo

And I don't want twins Pelle lol :)


----------



## Jolene

Kat, you're first on my prayer list! I can't wait to see how this pans out, you sound much more patient than I am, I'm proud of you for being so strong!

Jenn, nice to see your face come up again. Fx for your testing luv!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Pelle i love having such amazing friends like yall!!! JRC-I hope my doctor puts me on the same stuff even though i hear it can be kinda rough idc i just want something thats going to help me get pregnant! Pelle make those babies wait an extra day how awsome would it be to have valentines day babies  Juniper i hope this is it for u honey im praying its you bfp! Shey how are u and you bf doing?


----------



## Shey

Brooke we're doing great! how are you doing?


----------



## BWilliams

Thats awesome shey im glad your doing good!!! As for me im stressed but good other than that! Kat im so excited for u i really hope your in that 25%!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke hope the stress goes away for ya! I just got a really bad migraine


----------



## Juniper

Well, I spoke too soon, again. Af is here. I have never let me heart overtake my logic as much as I do with ttc. Thank you everyone for the love and support. I miss you all, but I have been put a weird position and am not quite sure how to handle it....


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry Juniper big :hugs: what kinda weird position are u in?


----------



## Shey

Aww Im sorry Juniper! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kat: I am so happy for you and I hope that you are in that percentage that does conceive the first time around!:happydance:

@Juniper: Im not sure what position you are in and I dont need to know in order to pray for you! I will keep praying for you no matter what!:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well. Love everyone today! Tomorrow isnt promised. My God-sister died today after being hit by a car.:cry: She was 41/42. Ive known her since 14. It wasnt the car that hit her that killed her but when she got to hospital she went into cardiac arrest. Please keep them in your prayers!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Im very sorry about your loss mrskcbrown big hugs to you and the family


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - it is a little rough, I won't lie, but losing weight and not working out is awesome. haha. I hope you get the same medicine. I'm sure you will. :) My doctor easily gave it to me. Our turns are coming. :)

Kat - GOOD LUCK HUN!!! Praying for you.

Mrskcbrown - I'm so sorry. Saying prayers for you and your family. :hugs:


We were contacted about Hayley yesterday. It seems like my BIL may be losing his parental rights. Hayley's mom already has...They sent us some paperwork to fill out and send back in, and we may be getting her for good. I guess we'll just have to see what happens. She just turned 3. I didn't really think anything would come through after what happened, but you never know. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, that's exciting news. I hope it's meant to be for you and your hubby and that sweet, innocent child.

Jenn :hugs: :(

Kat, I can't wait to hear how your appointment went!

KC, that is so sad. She was still so young! Did she have any children and what (excuse my ignorance) is a god-sister?


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Everyone. 

Brooke - Well, I lost my health insurance a while ago and we continued on ttc because I applied for a program to help us pay for private health care. I don't work and dh's job does not cater to families, so even with the help from the program it was going to cost us almost $400 a month just to add me. That is just not something that we can do.. So, I have no health insurance for prenatal care or for fertility care. I am kinda stuck. Dh is looking for a better job with better benefits and in the mean time we feel like there is no point/ it is not responsible to keep trying. I am having a hard time with this because I still want a baby SO bad! And (please don't take this the wrong way) I feel sad when I am on here because you all are moving forward and I am just stuck. I feel like you all are going to pass me up and I will be the only one left. Alone and baron.


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs: Juniper xo I hope your DH gets a new job soon with benefits xo.. I'm sorry you feel so down... Don't forget that the hormones that come when AF arrives also make you feel worse than you would otherwise so don't be too hard on yourself xox

:hugs:mrskcbrown so sorry to hear the sad news about the sudden death in your family...

JRC good news about Hayley xo

Jolene always lovely to see you xo

Brooke how is the monostat helping "down there"?

AFM - I POAS last night and it was positive of course from the trigger injection. It was nice to see a BFP lol... I was actually just testing to see if the trigger was out of my system yet but it isn't so I'm not sure if I want to test again for at least a week and a half. I'm what they call in IVF circles as PUPO which is "Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise". They put our five day old embryo back in me today and now all it has to do is stick. I am exhaused. With my new job starting this week and all the IVF stuff I feel like I could do with a full week off. Wish me luck... I may go quiet for the next couple of weeks until I find out the result.


----------



## BWilliams

Im sorry Juniper insurance sucks me and dh pay $460 a month for just me and him and yesterday i got a bill for $995 because my doctor sent my blood to a lab that my insurance does not cover :-/ and then for the surgery its another $250 copay...if you do get pregnant can u apply for medicare? Im very sorry about your insurance problems i really hope your dh finds a job with great benfits & just keep positive and it will happen for you honey!!! Kat i cant wait for you to find out!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Jrc, that's exciting news. I hope it's meant to be for you and your hubby and that sweet, innocent child.
> 
> Jenn :hugs: :(
> 
> Kat, I can't wait to hear how your appointment went!
> 
> KC, that is so sad. She was still so young! Did she have any children and what (excuse my ignorance) is a god-sister?

Thanks Jolene!:hugs:

She had no children and never had been married yet. She was hoping to get married one day. A God-sister is someone in the Christian religion who is usually picked by your family, to care over you spiritually and sometimes physically if your actual parents pass away or something. So her mother is my Godmother, and she helped my parents to guide me spiritually growing up. Kinda like a second mom. Hope that wasnt too confusing. All is ok now and the family is just making arrangments. We will drive to Chicago next week for the services.

Thanks ladies!~ You all are the best!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ juniper: Awhh hun, Im so sorry. Can you apply for *medicaid* in your state? You are in the states right? I know I had it when my daughter was born and everything was basically free. Im praying DH finds something where you can have the insurance that you need. Can you look for a private insurance? I have the insurance for my family deducted from my check and its $165 bi-monthly and I was complaining about that! I will no longer complain. Still praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> :hugs: Juniper xo I hope your DH gets a new job soon with benefits xo.. I'm sorry you feel so down... Don't forget that the hormones that come when AF arrives also make you feel worse than you would otherwise so don't be too hard on yourself xox
> 
> :hugs:mrskcbrown so sorry to hear the sad news about the sudden death in your family...
> 
> JRC good news about Hayley xo
> 
> Jolene always lovely to see you xo
> 
> Brooke how is the monostat helping "down there"?
> 
> AFM - I POAS last night and it was positive of course from the trigger injection. It was nice to see a BFP lol... I was actually just testing to see if the trigger was out of my system yet but it isn't so I'm not sure if I want to test again for at least a week and a half. I'm what they call in IVF circles as PUPO which is "Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise". They put our five day old embryo back in me today and now all it has to do is stick. I am exhaused. With my new job starting this week and all the IVF stuff I feel like I could do with a full week off. Wish me luck... I may go quiet for the next couple of weeks until I find out the result.

Oh I really hope this pregnancy is real and sticks:happydance:!


----------



## Shey

Juniper Im sorry bout the insurance thing. Have you tried to apply for medicaid? :hugs:
Medicaid could help you out with those medical bills you have. And you're not alone with the whole ttc
Im on a break right now cause of some personal reasons but I know that next year will be better. So just hang in there and I know by next year you will be a mommy.

Jrc hope things go well with Hayley for ya and good luck with everything

mrskcbrown sorry for your loss my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## BWilliams

Mrskcbrown $165 omg do you wanna trade? Juniper I really pray everything works out for you and i feel the same sometimes like im going to be dead last and everyone else is going to get pregnant and im just going to have to sit back and watch :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Oh Jenn, I had those same feelings :hugs: It's so tough, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. We pay a lot every month for what they call over here 'Medical Aid', it covers hospital fees if you're admitted but all doctors fees come out of your 'savings' (so it's called) Well our savings ran out already and now all my consultations are coming out of my pocket. It's been a real strain on us financially, also because I don't earn an income so I know it can be hard but I also realise more and more each day that God will never give us more than we can handle and He seems to be there every time we can't see a way forward. You're in my thoughts and prayers luv :hug:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks everyone for your support. :hugs: Yeah, one of the reasons that we kept ttc was because I figured that if I got pregnant I could always get Medicaid. I recently found out that we are the unfortunate group of people who make too much money for services and not enough to pay for insurance by ourselves. :(

MrsBrown - I am so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you.

Kat - I am praying that your blastie sticks!


----------



## BWilliams

Will you guys please say a prayer for me im having a really rough "ttc"day...and not to mention i just found out my sil ex no good babydaddy is having twin BOYS when he cant even take care of the 2 he has one is my nephew and the other he made his then gf get an abortion...im just having a hard time understanding why good things always happen to bad people and im just stuck on the back burner :-(


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Will you guys please say a prayer for me im having a really rough "ttc"day...and not to mention i just found out my sil ex no good babydaddy is having twin BOYS when he cant even take care of the 2 he has one is my nephew and the other he made his then gf get an abortion...im just having a hard time understanding why good things always happen to bad people and im just stuck on the back burner :-(

Brooke, I'm praying for you hunny and I know exactly how you feel. The thing is that they don't know have what you have. You have a loving husband that wants to have children with you out of love and respect for you. When you have your baby you will have a happy family with is happy home. These messed up people do not have that, all they are doing to fulfilling their genetic imperative, not building a family. You have the better life, hands down :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Juniper it just makes me mad when i see people having kids when they can't even take care of themselves or the kids they already have...but thanks for the kind words i needed that


----------



## Kat_F

BWilliams said:


> Thanks Juniper it just makes me mad when i see people having kids when they can't even take care of themselves or the kids they already have...but thanks for the kind words i needed that

:hugs: your baby will come soon and it will be so loved and special xox


----------



## Pelle

Hello, my dear girls, just a quick update from me: according to the ultrasound this Friday, we are expecting a boy and a girl :pink: :blue:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Pelle! That's really great news!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Aw how exciting! Any names picked out yet? How is everyone doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Pelle! I am so happy for you! I have my big scan on Oct. 7, but Im not finding out the sex of the baby.:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Well done Pelle!


----------



## Juniper

That is great Pelle. I am so happy for you! Could it get any more perfect than that?


----------



## jrc10

Congratulations pelle!!! :D


----------



## Shey

Congrats Pelle!


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown your not going to find out what your having...i would go crazy! But how exciting is that going to be when he/she comes out and that moment when they tell you what the baby is how priceless!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Kcbrown your not going to find out what your having...i would go crazy! But how exciting is that going to be when he/she comes out and that moment when they tell you what the baby is how priceless!

Yeah, Im not going to find out. It doesnt even bother me though. I dont think about it. I so, cant wait for the big surprise in the end!:happydance: Many people think I am strange, but when I talk to my grandma who is 84, she says thats the only way they did it in her day:haha:. They never knew what they were having:winkwink:!


----------



## Shey

Good luck mrskcbrown! if it were me i would want to find out cause then I would know the theme to have for the baby. But to each their own.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> Good luck mrskcbrown! if it were me i would want to find out cause then I would know the theme to have for the baby. But to each their own.

Even though I am not finding out what I am having I do have a theme. They make gender neutral themes now. For example, green, yellow, brown, beige, cream, orange, purples, etc. So I am doing monkeys, based in greens and yellows. Everything for babies doesnt have to be pink or blue. My child will have a beautiful theme.


----------



## Shey

I know they do. but what i meant was whether or not to have like a princess, tinerbell, or cars, or elmo theme or something like that


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> I know they do. but what i meant was whether or not to have like a princess, tinerbell, or cars, or elmo theme or something like that

Understandable but I dont want any of those themes. I prefer to have monkeys which is the theme that I have chosen. I dont want any of those main stream themes.


----------



## Shey

oh ok i gotcha, my friend had her son and her theme for him is monkeys


----------



## BWilliams

I like what your doing i could just never do it i would go crazy...but i do have a feeling my first will be a son i have always felt that was plus i have many dreams about my dark haired little boy but i can never see his face :-( and in those dreams he is around 2 and i have a little baby girl but she is always in her pink carseat and i never see her i just know shes there  Anyone else have crazy dreams about your future kids?


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - I think it is awesome! Dh and I have had this issue is discussion for a while now. I am a major control freak, so we are both afraid that I would not be able to handle not knowing. On the other hand, we both love the idea of that special moment when the baby arrives and we find out what it is. Also, that way you name your baby, not your belly. :) I have thought extensively on themes because that is just the way I am and I agree with you. There are plenty of gender neutral themes out there. I guess we will have to wait til we are pg and decide how we feel about it then. :shrug:

Brooke - I have that feeling too.. I want a girl first, but when DH and I talk about our future baby I always say "he" unintentionally. I think it is cool that you have dreams like that. I have never had a dream like that. I do have crazy pregnancy dreams, but they are always about being pregnant with multiples, or getting pregnant over and over again.


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper I hope it happens for you I think you would be an excellent mommy and I also think that Brooke would be an excellent mommy as well.


----------



## Kat_F

Can't say I have many pregnancy dreams but my friend had one about me being preg and she has some psychic ability...

I love the theme for monkeys! And green and purple will be so bright and joyous Mrskcbrown. I think you are very strong not finding out!!! DH and I want to know when it comes to my turn....

Also I thought when my time comes I would like to paint words on the wall.. like love, cherish, family, precious... etc but make it really artistic and paint or glue on some nice pics just of objects like a childs toy, maybe a big tree on the wall I dunno! I look forward to thinking about it though :) I also have my mind set on an oval shaped bassinet type thing that hangs from the roof as well as a beautiful cot. Apparently the hanging bassinet makes baby feel like they are still in the womb :) And they look so luxurious like Bollywood haha! Listen to my ideas sounds like my room will be ghastly ;)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah not knowing can be uneasy but I have my mind now wrapped around not knowing:haha:. We have the baby bed and changing table already. Ive also went online to get the bedding so all I have to do is pay for it, LOL. Cant believe I will be 19 weeks tomorrow and 20 weeks next week. Almost halfway there!

I too have dreams of kids. I think I am having a girl. Of course DH thinks a boy. Either way Im cool with it, as long as it is healthy and goes home with me right away!

Kat, when do you test again?:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Kat - your description of your future nursery reminded me of a room that I saw on the Rate My Space page. 
https://www.roomzaar.com/rate-my-sp...d-painted-not-my-room/detail.esi?oid=14760338


----------



## Pelle

well, I could never guess the sex of my children  I really like you have a theme, *Mrskcbrown*, I don't like the trends of hello kittis and else, too, nor the strict blue-pink distinction. Our baby room is going to be cream colour or very light green with smiling animals. 

*Kat*, I am excited what is your big testing day?


----------



## Jolene

I seem to be the exact opposite here, lol. After 10yrs of all boy, I am so excited to be having a girl. I've gone pink crazy! And the nursery theme is butterflies. I'm putting the words 'Butterfly Kisses' on the wall.

Kat, your bassinet idea sounds cool. I've always wanted a chair like that in the lounge. How long until testing for you?


----------



## BWilliams

I already have my themes picked out Ladybugs for my baby girl and cars/trucks for my lil man! Mskcbrown what diet did you do for pcos cause i bought a book and the food im aloud to eat is pretty gross im going to have to live off of fruits and veggies cause everything else is yuck lol!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I already have my themes picked out Ladybugs for my baby girl and cars/trucks for my lil man! Mskcbrown what diet did you do for pcos cause i bought a book and the food im aloud to eat is pretty gross im going to have to live off of fruits and veggies cause everything else is yuck lol!

Hey. I didnt do a diet. I just took the metformin and lived my life normally. The metformin helped me to lose a little weight. Im not good at diets so I dont do them. I only exercise on occassion. Im very lazy:dohh:.


----------



## Shey

Brooke you could always do a protein diet 
basically you eat all the protein you want but no carbs
Im on it and I've already lost a total of 23 lbs


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Juniper I love that room.. very cool. I picked up a free baby magazine the other day (just in case ;P) and it had a pic of the hanging cradle: https://www.lilimay.com/images/leander/leander_cradle2_lg.jpg 

My test is tomorrow!! Feeling very nervous ..


----------



## Shey

Good luck Kat! hope it's your :bfp:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Wow Juniper I love that room.. very cool. I picked up a free baby magazine the other day (just in case ;P) and it had a pic of the hanging cradle: https://www.lilimay.com/images/leander/leander_cradle2_lg.jpg
> 
> My test is tomorrow!! Feeling very nervous ..

Ohhh, Im wishing you soo much luck Kat! Are you taking it at home or the Drs? Im praying for you!:happydance::hugs:

Cute basket by the way! Here is my traditional baby bed by Graco https://www.walmart.com/catalog/det...alse&corpCard=false&type=-9223372036854775808


----------



## Kat_F

Nawww.. it's beautiful mrskcbrown. I wish we had Walmart in Australia :) we have only just got the GAP and that's in Sydney not where I am.

Well I'm off to my blood test then off to work. So by this afternoon I should have a result! Phew I hope everything is ok with my little embie...


----------



## Juniper

Kat. I have everything crossed for you! Good luck! P.S. I really like the hanging bassinet. very cool.

MrsBrown - Is the green jungle theme stuff at Walmart the theme that you are going with? I like that crib. I want dark wood baby furniture.


----------



## BWilliams

Really kcbrown i thought it was you lol...Kat im excited for you i hope this is it! Thanks shey but i can't eat any meat only chicken and i have to cut back on dairy and i can only have organtic milk, No sugar or Salt ugh im going to die lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Kat. I have everything crossed for you! Good luck! P.S. I really like the hanging bassinet. very cool.
> 
> MrsBrown - Is the green jungle theme stuff at Walmart the theme that you are going with? I like that crib. I want dark wood baby furniture.

Hey Juniper! I am getting the bedding at Burlington Coat factory. Yes I wanted the dark and hubby got the right one!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

The theme i have picked are for a girl tinkerbell and butterflies and for a boy pooh bear or baby animals


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I believe that it was Pelle that followed the PCOS diet... 

Jolene - I completely understand the pink overload. I would love to see picks of your nursery. It sounds beautiful!


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I collect ladybug things and thought I might do that as a theme if I have a girl! If I have a boy, I'm doing a rock star theme. :D 

I'm losing weight on the Metformin already. I'm not doing anything different other than it does suppress my appetite some. I have to remind myself to eat and I've always had a very large appetite. 

We really do have so much in common! :) How is everything going for you?


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies!

As the signature says - me and DH got our BFP! My HCG is at 37 which they say is normal and progesterone is also normal so crinone gel is doing its job.

I'm still very hesitant to celebrate but I am very happy that we got to this milestone :)

I never thought I would get a BFP but here I am with a 14 day old embie growing.. I can hardly believe it! DH has had a miscarriage with his ex about 7 years ago, so he is just being quietly happy until we pass the 12 week mark... xox


----------



## Kellycool

Came to check on everyone and I knew Kat was testing today so I am so over the moon for you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooo hooo.. Now that bean better stick  And I love the nursery link Juniper-am going to send it to DH now!! Hope you are all ok, think about you often xx


----------



## BWilliams

Yayyyyyy Kat!!!! Stick Bean Stick! Jrc i love ladybugs i already have a ton of lady bug stuff for my future daughter lol! I loveee the idea of a rockstar theme but i wont steal that from you lol Juniper now that u say that i think your right!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> As the signature says - me and DH got our BFP! My HCG is at 37 which they say is normal and progesterone is also normal so crinone gel is doing its job.
> 
> I'm still very hesitant to celebrate but I am very happy that we got to this milestone :)
> 
> I never thought I would get a BFP but here I am with a 14 day old embie growing.. I can hardly believe it! DH has had a miscarriage with his ex about 7 years ago, so he is just being quietly happy until we pass the 12 week mark... xox

:yipee::yipee::yipee: KatF, I knew it! I am so dang on happy for you! I am praying that all goes well with your pregnancy! Congrats, congrats!:happydance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Shey

Yay Kat! Im so happy for you! Congrats and have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Kat :happydance: That's is awesome news! I'll pray for your little bean to stick and grow so you can go and buy that hanging bassinet!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am so happy for you! I will be praying for you and your bean. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

CONGRATULATIONS KAT!!!!!
thats uber exciting :)


----------



## jrc10

Kat- Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! God bless you and your little bean! I'll keep you in my prayers. 

BWilliams- You go right ahead and use the rockstar theme. I don't mind a bit :)

So excited for our September BFP!!! Wonder who it will be for October?!


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Kat- Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! God bless you and your little bean! I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> BWilliams- You go right ahead and use the rockstar theme. I don't mind a bit :)
> 
> So excited for our September BFP!!! Wonder who it will be for October?!

LOL, Jrc. We have had one every month haven't we? That is crazy!


----------



## BWilliams

Its not going to be me so Jrc and Juniper you can have it! I started my all organtic lifesytle today! Surgery in less then a month YAY!!! Maybe i will be dec or jan!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Good for you going organic! I have decided to try to loose some weight while we are on break. We joined the YMCA and I have been working out and dieting. DH is for more enthusiastic about the dieting than I am! lol. He is pushing me to go organic, we'll see. My biggest reservation is that I don't know how to cook like that... Did you get a cookbook? P.S. Did I detect a bit of sarcasm about surgery? ;)


----------



## BWilliams

I dont have a cook book but i do have The Ultimate PCOS Handbook and PCOS and your Fertility and they tell you what you can and can't eat and im not going to lie its pretty hard and most of the food is gross lol


----------



## BWilliams

Also great job on dieting and going to the gym!!! I wanted to start walking today but its raining like crazy lol


----------



## NGRidley

I will be really happy if I actually O this cycle, as I think I did last cycle when I wasnt tracking or even trying


----------



## BWilliams

Yayyyy NG i really hope it happens again this month for you!


----------



## Shey

Juniper and Brooke good luck on losing weight Im routing for you lovely ladies

Jrc maybe the next :bfp: will be you

asfm still waiting for AF


----------



## BWilliams

:-( Im trying to hold back tears and get that huge lump in my thoart but my sil in pregnant yet again with her 4th kid and her and her husband still live at home with mommy & daddy with no jobs....this has been my biggest fear the whole time i have been ttc and now that im infertile its comes true great just great :-(


----------



## jrc10

I'll be happy as long as we keep getting BFP's lol. Honestly...my boobs are sore, so I think AF is coming for me!!!! I really am hoping LOL. 

After we finish our BFP's we should make a little calendar of our LO's. :) Might as well...they're working out that way. haha. I would love an Oct. BFP though... Halloween is my favorite holiday. Here's hoping for a little monster. *fingers crossed!*

I'm pretty glad about my progress. My metformin isn't making me as sick as it used to and I'm up to 3 pills a day now. DH is doing the SA this week and I'm gonna try to get an appt. for next week to do the pelvic ultrasound.

I'm going to try and start walking again tomorrow. We were on a 4 day trip to TN, so I haven't been here...still kind of tired from the trip, so we'll see. My goal is to lose another 15 pounds...that will put me around 175. I think that could be an ok weight for me, for now.

My SIL's baby shower is this weekend and I'm finally on good terms with everything. I love her very much and I plan to have a blast. :)

She told me she appreciated everything I'm doing for her and she couldn't wait to throw me a baby shower too *hint hint*....I ended up telling her what's going on. She had no idea. I felt so bad for DH...I just burst into tears when I told him what she said. :( I couldn't help it. It was really sweet. She was trying to be really supportive...I think I blindsided her lol. She told me she knows it will happen for us. 

Anyway...I think I'm doing ok with being emotional...but it's still hard. 

Sorry this is so long. I've miss you all! Hope ya'll have a great week. :D


----------



## jrc10

AWWW - BWilliams - I'm so sorry. I really do understand how you feel. :hugs:

I promise we'll have our time.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jrc its just crazy to me that good things always happen to people who do nothing but sit at home on there lazy butts while everyone else supports them...its just crazy i feel sorry for them really i mean they hate each other and there only together for the kids but yet they bring more kids into the mix ughhh


----------



## Kat_F

BWilliams said:


> Thanks Jrc its just crazy to me that good things always happen to people who do nothing but sit at home on there lazy butts while everyone else supports them...its just crazy i feel sorry for them really i mean they hate each other and there only together for the kids but yet they bring more kids into the mix ughhh

Some people are only good at one thing - and that is sitting at home making babies... never mind Brooke your baby will be so special when it comes :) xoxo And it will be your first one so it will be even more special xoxox


----------



## BWilliams

Lol i wish i was good at it! But im doing a little better today i kinda always knew this would happen...i just gotta get my head up and have total faith in God


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke Im so sorry to hear that. I hope things get better for you and that you get your :bfp: and that you do get to become a mommy.

Jrc best of luck to you for next month

asfm the :witch: showed up this morning.


----------



## Kat_F

Brooke we are good at other things :) and it's good because it hopefully means no accidents for us and when babies come they are REALLY REALLY wanted and loved xo God knows what you need and will tell the doctors or make it happen don't worry xo


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls your all amazing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Brooke. As hard as it is, you will have a baby. It is difficult. I must agree. Ive been there where you are but I just know its going to happen. Dont give up!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kcbrown i know it will happen i just need to stop letting the devil get the best of me and steal my faith. He knew that was going to be the one thing to push me over but im not letting him win. I strongly feel that if its not this year or next or 5 years from now God will bless me in his time! I just need to let go relax and enjoy being 22 and sleeping in on the weekends and having me time but when he is ready im more then willing to give it up for my twin boys


----------



## jrc10

I'm glad you're feeling better today. <3 :)

DH picked up his sperm cup today...haha. He's taking it in on Friday!!! I should be able to find out next week what's going on. YAY!


----------



## Shey

Jrc good luck hope its good news for you

Brooke glad you're feeling better today.


----------



## BWilliams

Haha so does he have to do it at home or on friday? My doctor wants my husband to do it but he has yet to schedule him an appt. maybe when i go in for my pre opp i can get that set up!


----------



## Kat_F

Ha ha congrats jrc! progress is good knowledge is power remember :)


----------



## Jolene

Kat, how are you feeling hun?

Jrc, my hubby had to do that too, lol. Just tell him to keep it warm till it gets there. My DH kept it in his top.

:hugs: Brooke!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Thanks Kcbrown i know it will happen i just need to stop letting the devil get the best of me and steal my faith. He knew that was going to be the one thing to push me over but im not letting him win. I strongly feel that if its not this year or next or 5 years from now God will bless me in his time! I just need to let go relax and enjoy being 22 and sleeping in on the weekends and having me time but when he is ready im more then willing to give it up for my twin boys

Yes enjoy being 22! I wish I was 22 again. When I was 22 I had just finished college and was about to get married for the first time at 23....what a huge mistake because I think we grow so much in our twenties:nope: and we ended up getting divorced a yr or 2 later. I appreciated the learning experience though. Then at 25 I got preggo with my daughter and initially I regretted it, because I was single and truly not ready for the responsiblity of a kid. I am glad God gave her to me though. I said all of that to say, having a baby is so great and I truly think you are very mature and ready but I do believe in timing and you are right God is going to bless you. Keep that in focus because He will!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better today. <3 :)
> 
> DH picked up his sperm cup today...haha. He's taking it in on Friday!!! I should be able to find out next week what's going on. YAY!

Thats awesome JRC! When my husband did it, he did it in the office. They gave him books and a movie to watch lol:haha:. He says the movies werent raunchy enough but he made the best of it:winkwink:. After the SA we did learn a lot and more of the infertility issues actually fell on him and not me. Not that Im wishing that on you, but you already know knowledge is power!!!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Good luck to you lovely ladies!


----------



## Juniper

Hi girls. I have not had the best last few days. I have been really sick, I have a virus that everyone seems to be getting around here. Last night I had a fever and had a dream that cause me to wake up crying and I haven't been able to shake it all day. I dreamed that I went to the dr for my annual exam and I got another bad PAP, except this time it was full blown cancer and they had to remove my cervix. I was in the dr office sobbing thinking about how I would never have a baby, when I woke up. I haven't been able to shake that feeling of dread and heartbreak all day...


----------



## BWilliams

Just wanted to share this with everyone.....

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper Im sorry you're not have the best day. I hope you feel better. Im sorry bout the dreams you've had. I really hope that those dreams don't come true and that you get your :bfp: and become a momma! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Brooke I think you will be an amazing mother


----------



## BWilliams

When do I stop?
When do I realize it's enough?
Why does it have to be me
who has it so tough?
There are many out there
who are evil and cruel.
Yet do You burden them
with an infertility curse?
A 16 year old delivers
a healthy baby boy
then throws him in the garbage
like some old broken toy.
A drug addict
has 3 beautiful little ones
and beats them black and blue
for nothing they have done.
A worn-out woman
with already more than she can bear
sighs dissapointedly
when she sees two lines are there.
God give me one, just one
to cherish all my days
And I promise that to You I'll give
all glory, credit and praise.
Make it stop
this intense longing and fear.
Please give me a child
that I can hold near!



Sorry Just had to share one more because i feel this way alot


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke you will get there I have faith in you and Im hoping and praying that you get your :bfp: in October.


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Haha so does he have to do it at home or on friday? My doctor wants my husband to do it but he has yet to schedule him an appt. maybe when i go in for my pre opp i can get that set up!

They said he could either do it there or he could get a cup and drive it there within the hour....he said he'd feel more comfortable doing that! haha!!!

I'm pretty excited. :)

Juniper - I hate when I have dreams like that. :( I'm sorry. :hugs: 

Thank you all for being sweet. I really appreciate the support, and no matter what happens, I'm not giving up.

Love you all <3


----------



## Juniper

Thanks guys, I am feeling better today. :)


----------



## Shey

Glad you are feeling better today Juniper

That's the spirit Jrc


----------



## Pelle

Wow, what news, *Kat*!!! I am superexcited and happy for you! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Don't you wish to insert a pregnancy ticker soon? )

*Bwilliams*, I know it's hard, but God has not forgotten about you, dear, you will be a happy and proud Mom, you will see! :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Pelle funny you should mention that but I won't need the ticker now!! :cry:

Hey all thanks for your support but I had my second beta test today and my pregnancy is gone... my HCG level is less than 2. So we are back to the drawing board. Now I'm just waiting for AF which should arrive any day.

My mental state has taken a battering this last week with a very light bfp and a bfn yesterday and then the result confirmed by a blood test today. Phew this really sucks. xooxoxox You reckon you are having a bad TTC day step a minute in these shoes... I'm having a strong drink!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Pelle funny you should mention that but I won't need the ticker now!! :cry:
> 
> Hey all thanks for your support but I had my second beta test today and my pregnancy is gone... my HCG level is less than 2. So we are back to the drawing board. Now I'm just waiting for AF which should arrive any day.
> 
> My mental state has taken a battering this last week with a very light bfp and a bfn yesterday and then the result confirmed by a blood test today. Phew this really sucks. xooxoxox You reckon you are having a bad TTC day step a minute in these shoes... I'm having a strong drink!!

Kat I am so sorry to hear this!:hugs::cry: Ive had miscarriage before so I can feel the pain that you are feeling:hugs:. Im praying for you today and have that drink if you need it. Do they give you prorated rates if you try again? Im so sorry.


----------



## Jolene

Oh babe, I'm sorry :cry: It's an awful thing to have to go through. How can it just be gone without AF? Would they still classify that as a chemical. With my chemical, it was AF that tipped me off. How is your DH coping? :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Im so very sorry Kat Im at a loss for words right now i really wish i had the right words to say but sadly i don't...But i am praying for you and i wish that your dream of becoming a mother is soon fullfilled...ttc makes us such strong women and even better mothers :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Kat Im so sorry for your loss! :hugs: hope things get better for you and you get your :bfp: again. 

mrskcbrown I was at babies r us yesterday and I saw this and thought it was cute and that maybe you could use something like this for your baby
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/0930150514.jpg


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am so sorry for your loss and I am praying for you and your dh. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

im so sorry kat :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all thanks again I'm much better today :) Jolene it is a chemical yep - AF arrived today so it is good I can close that chapter and prepare for the next one.

We want to try again straight away if we can, I think I have to wait for a month though to make sure my body is normal, but I see the doctor again on Wednesday and he will tell me what I have to do.

We have three more blasties frozen so my next try will be with one of the frozen embies. The cost for a frozen transfer is much less than when doing the fresh transfer and also much less stressful on my body this time because I won't be having to stimulate my follicles etc. The only downfall is that the pregnancy rate for frozen egg transfer is slightly less than fresh transfer.

So thanks everyone but really DH and I are ok... Much better it happened at 5 weeks than at 11 weeks... that would be really tough... so in a way it could have been much worse and we were very sad the other night but now am feeling like that chapter has finished and we are ready for the next one when it can happen.... there must have been something wrong with the embie that it didn't hang on.

So anyway - where is everyone else at in their cycle? xoxoox


----------



## Jolene

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better Kat :hugs: I coped with my chemical really well compared to the mmc where we got to see baby and the heartbeat. We were so involved already with that one. We also accepted that there must have been something wrong with that LO and everything happens for a reason (even though we might never know what that reason is) 

Can't wait to hear about your healthy little bubs. I really hope that the frozen embies are strong little fighters!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> Kat Im so sorry for your loss! :hugs: hope things get better for you and you get your :bfp: again.
> 
> mrskcbrown I was at babies r us yesterday and I saw this and thought it was cute and that maybe you could use something like this for your baby
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/0930150514.jpg





Thanks! That is the color and theme I am going for. I will look at babies r us sometime this week.


----------



## Shey

Not a problem mrskcbrown. there were so many things there with monkeys on it. they had a monkey stroller, pack n play, bed stuff, outfits, blankets and much more.


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better. I admire your attitude and I am so glad that you are ready to jump right back in there. I am still praying that you will be blessed very soon! :hugs:

AFM- I am doing pretty well. Still taking things slow. I do know that I Oved sometime last week, so I am just trying to stay calm and distracted. lol. That shouldn't be too hard too do with the month I have coming up! My son's 8th b-day is on the 18th and then I also have my mom's, dad's and both my nephew's b-days this month too. Also, Halloween, which is my fav holiday! and I am making costumes for the whole family again :) Also, we have been having unseasonable warm weather lately, so we decided that we are going to re-do our beach trip. We are leaving tomorrow. Hopefully no concussions this time! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Kat, I'm sorry I wasn't around. I'm very sorry for your loss.

Juniper - Halloween is my favorite holiday, too! What are you planning? :D

You all would be so proud of me. I made it through both SIL's baby showers without being upset. I actually wasn't upset at all. I'm really happy for her. She's adorable and sweet and we've gotten very close the past month. 

We talked about my situation and she's really supportive. The only thing that made me mad was...Kurtis's g-ma brought up that we're going to get 'all these tests done to help' us have a baby. I didn't even share that with her. It was pretty private...she also said that AT the baby shower. :( It was really embarrassing. I became the one who would 'get prayed for' basically. I feel like the whole town probably knows now. Oh well...


----------



## Shey

Juniper what you planning on doing for halloween?


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am sorry about you being "outed". That really sucks. I have a MIL that doesn't know what a secret is and I have had a hard time dealing with privacy with ttc too. :( On a happier note. Yes, Halloween is awesome! We always did it big when I was a kid because my dad's b-day is the 31st, but I have continued to enjoy is just as much. lol. I think my favorite part is making the costumes. Sadly, I couldn't get the kids to agree on a family theme like last year, so my oldest is going to be Ferb from Phineas and Ferb, my little one is going to be Woody from Toy Story (complete with horse) and Derek and I are going to be pirates.


----------



## Pelle

My dear Kat, I am so sorry for the news. You are so right, it is much better at 5 weeks, it must had a reason. My fingers are crossed for your next round, huge hugs for you!!!!


----------



## Shey

Pelle how are you doing?

Juniper that is cute

Jrc that is great. I went to my friend's babyshower yesterday so I know how you feel.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Kat, I'm sorry I wasn't around. I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> Juniper - Halloween is my favorite holiday, too! What are you planning? :D
> 
> You all would be so proud of me. I made it through both SIL's baby showers without being upset. I actually wasn't upset at all. I'm really happy for her. She's adorable and sweet and we've gotten very close the past month.
> 
> We talked about my situation and she's really supportive. The only thing that made me mad was...Kurtis's g-ma brought up that we're going to get 'all these tests done to help' us have a baby. I didn't even share that with her. It was pretty private...she also said that AT the baby shower. :( It was really embarrassing. I became the one who would 'get prayed for' basically. I feel like the whole town probably knows now. Oh well...

Wow that was very un-nice of her!:growlmad: I know you were totally embarrassed, and why would she bring that up at someone elses shower, geez:nope:.

Glad you had fun at the shower otherwise!:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

mrskcbrown i just love the pic of you and your hubby it's so cute :)


----------



## BWilliams

I miss you girls I got a new phone and its very confusing lol! My old phone was so easy to use and I could save this page as a favorite and this one is way to high tech for me....ok anyways I think but I'm not positive but I think last week I O'd I had pains but I never tested but not this week I'm having a ton of cm like lots of clear cm like my underwear are wet from it sorry for the tmi I'm just curious about this....


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> I miss you girls I got a new phone and its very confusing lol! My old phone was so easy to use and I could save this page as a favorite and this one is way to high tech for me....ok anyways I think but I'm not positive but I think last week I O'd I had pains but I never tested but not this week I'm having a ton of cm like lots of clear cm like my underwear are wet from it sorry for the tmi I'm just curious about this....

Brooke - If I were you I would take an OPK if you have one on hand. That will help you figure out what it going on... Ov pain is not a reliable sympton, but cm is. So, I would probably trust the cm more. Hope you are Oving, that would be amazing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I miss you girls I got a new phone and its very confusing lol! My old phone was so easy to use and I could save this page as a favorite and this one is way to high tech for me....ok anyways I think but I'm not positive but I think last week I O'd I had pains but I never tested but not this week I'm having a ton of cm like lots of clear cm like my underwear are wet from it sorry for the tmi I'm just curious about this....

Yeah you can O on your own with PCOS. I would test too! I got preggo with my daughter while having PCOS and no meds whatsoever. GL!:thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

I hope I am to I would love to go to my pre-opp and find out I can't get surgery because I'm pregnant! I only have 19days left!


----------



## BWilliams

mrskcbrown said:


> BWilliams said:
> 
> 
> I miss you girls I got a new phone and its very confusing lol! My old phone was so easy to use and I could save this page as a favorite and this one is way to high tech for me....ok anyways I think but I'm not positive but I think last week I O'd I had pains but I never tested but not this week I'm having a ton of cm like lots of clear cm like my underwear are wet from it sorry for the tmi I'm just curious about this....
> 
> Yeah you can O on your own with PCOS. I would test too! I got preggo with my daughter while having PCOS and no meds whatsoever. GL!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks girl I hope that's the case!


----------



## Shey

Brooke I hope your surgery goes well and that you get to be a mommy


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! The baby is about 1lb and right at 20w6d. The sonographer recorded the ultrasound on DVD, so I rewatched it and she typed "cervix" on part of the DVD. We told her we didnt want to know. Hubby didnt catch it though, but Im going to tell him if he doesnt want to know what it is, dont watch the DVD again. So needless to say I am on team pink, and little Madison Lillian will be here in Feb. I was kinda sad that I know but I cant deny the word "cervix"! So I am very happy!

~pics in journal~


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - I am sorry that the surprise is ruined for you. But, congrats on your little girl!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> MrsBrown - I am sorry that the surprise is ruined for you. But, congrats on your little girl!

Yeah i guess you cant mistake the word "cervix"! Thanks Juniper!:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Mrskc :woohoo: I'm sure your daughter will be excited about a little sister!

Are you sure she wasn't labelling your cervix, that's a strange thing to name on an u/s, lol. I would phone and just confirm :shrug: Can they really see the baby's cervix on a scan?


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry ksbrown but excited your having a girl! A lot of you are having girls but I think one boy from pelle right? Hopefully ill bring some boys into the bunch!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Congrats Mrskc :woohoo: I'm sure your daughter will be excited about a little sister!
> 
> Are you sure she wasn't labelling your cervix, that's a strange thing to name on an u/s, lol. I would phone and just confirm :shrug: Can they really see the baby's cervix on a scan?

Yes maybe she was labeling my cervix:dohh:. So Im back to not knowing but its fine:winkwink:. I still think its a girl though!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Congrats mrskcbrown and wish you the best of luck with your lil girl.


----------



## Kat_F

haha! I bet it was your cervix mrskcbrown.. :) you know it is very hard to tell on those scans what is what.. That's so lovely. If it is a girl... I just love little girls so best of luck with your baby oxox It will be interesting to see what the bubby comes out as! xox I must admit I want my first to be a girl :) But DH wants our first to be a boy... see who wins ha ha!

I went to the FS on Wednesday and I can do a frozen embryo cycle next month when I've finished this cycle. They give your body a month to recover after all the hefty drugs and injections blah.... A cycle where you have to stimmulate your ovaries to grow many eggs is a huge impost emotionally and physically... so for my frozen cycle I don't have to take any drugs except progesterone once the blastie gets put back! They just pop it back in around Ovulation time to trick my body into thinking we made it :) I hope I have more luck with a frozen cycle.... xoxox


----------



## Pelle

*Mrskcbrown*, are you sure that cervix meant for your baby? In my country neither the doctors, nor the sonographers are allowed to write down any prediction on the baby's sex as it is never for sure until they are born especially with "girl-looking baby boys" as in many cases the testicles of the baby boy is coming out this time of the pregnancy we are in anyway or later (I have no idea how to say it in English)). 

*Kat*, that is great news! It is almost tomorrow))))))))))))))))) my fingers crossed for you, dear! 

*Bwilliams*, some months and we will be excited for your midterm scan to see if you bring a little boy to our group or a fantastic little girl!))


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies - How is everyone doing? Has anyone heard from Amber lately? I miss her :( I think I have successfully replaced my ttc obsession with weight loss. Dh and I are doing really well. We joined the Y and have been working every other day and I have lost 8lbs so far :) I have been having a little bit of a hard time keeping my mind off of ttc the last couple of days. It really bugs me that I don't know that exact day that I Oved. All I know is that it was sometime between the 27th and 30th, so I am somewhere between 10 and 13 dpo. I told myself earlier this month that I wouldn't freak out until after the 18th (my son's b-day) and I need to get back to that.


----------



## Shey

Juniper I haven't heard from Amber. Idk what happened to her. Congrats on the weight loss. I too am concentrating on weight loss too. I know it's not easy to keep mind off of wanting to TTC. I started working again so I just got home from my first day of work.


----------



## Juniper

Shey said:


> Juniper I haven't heard from Amber. Idk what happened to her. Congrats on the weight loss. I too am concentrating on weight loss too. I know it's not easy to keep mind off of wanting to TTC. I started working again so I just got home from my first day of work.

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Juniper! it's been 3 yrs and finally happy to be working again. hopefully this year i'll be able to afford xmas gifts for my family


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Pelle I hope it happens soon in the last week 3 people I know have came out and told me they are pregnant and 2 of them told me before they told anyone else...ugh if only they knew :-( but on a brighter note I only have 14days till surgery but I went Friday because the pain was so bad that he said if it countinues they will do emergency surgery...what happened to stace & amber?


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am so sorry the are you in so much pain. That really sucks. I am praying for you. Did I ever tell you that my MIL has Endometriosis? She ttc from the time she was 19 'til she was 24 and never got PG. One night she went to the ER with pain and they did an emergency D&C. Exactly 6 weeks later she was pregnant with my husband. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Wow that's awesome I really hope it happens that fast for me!


----------



## Juniper

Me too Brooke!

So, I checked my cervix this morning and it was starting to open like it does when AF is about to arrive... I have checked like 6 times today :haha: and nothing yet, but I have a feeling that she is on the way :(


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh Juniper I wish that stupid witch would leave u alone already! I'm really praying hard for you I just wish it would happen already :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Stopping in to say hello!

@Juniper: Im praying that you catch this eggy. Congrats on your weight loss journey! Its such a commitment! Im proud of you!

Hope everyone is doing well. Im very tired today. I didnt sleep well last nite. Hopefully I can catch a nap after work today!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke and MrsBrown - :hugs: Thanks girls. No, AF yet. Really, no symptoms except the open cervix. I have crazy vivid dreams last night about bleeding. I had them all night long. In one of them I was actually dreaming about it and woke up knowing that because I dreamed about it, it was real... But, nothing yet. I think that I really need to get my thoughts under control!


----------



## Shey

mrskcbrown you have a cute bump there!


----------



## Juniper

Well, No af. I am somewhere between 13-16dpo and get this, my cervix closed. It was open for about 24hrs and then it started to close. It is completely closed now. :wacko: I am just trying to keep my mind off of it all....


----------



## Kat_F

cervix is a bad indicator Juniper... You've told me that before :) Do you think you might want to test?


----------



## Juniper

lol Kat, if it were you, or any of the other girls, I would be saying the same thing. But, it's me and it feels like no matter what af will show in the end... Which she did this morning. Honestly, I am not upset this time. I was kinda worried that I would not get one and something would be wrong, so I am actually kinda relieved.


----------



## Shey

Juniper Im sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Juniper:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

Love the bump mrskcbrown :)


----------



## Shey

NG where have you been girlie?


----------



## BWilliams

Its so quiet in here how is everyone?


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone. I hope you're all well...I've been taking my Metformin 3 times a day and just got finished with AF! That makes two months in a row for me. 

I'm hoping that I'm getting my cycles back. :) I've also been losing weight. I'm down 13 pounds since this summer!!!

We've begun 'trying' with this cycle already. I just plan to keep track of our intimate days. We aren't putting too much pressure on ourselves...just going with the flow.

We found out that Hayley was moved again. One of our contact people doesn't work at the place anymore, but we've been calling. They just do not return our calls...

I'm about to call a lawyer. We think it's crap that they won't give her to us, but they just moved her to another family. They didn't even try to call us. I feel like our chances are getting worse...


----------



## Jolene

Hi Jrc, sorry to hear about Hayley. I really hope you can find out what's going on. They sound really complacent about the situation. If they can find a stable, loving home with people (not just people but family) that would be able to foster/adopt her, then what is the problem? It's better than her being moved from home to home. I hope you can find a lawyer soon. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Jrc congrats on the weight loss. Sorry bout Hayley I hope things get better and that she gets to go home with ya.


----------



## NGRidley

Shey said:


> NG where have you been girlie?

I was taking a break for a cycle......and then just completed cycle 12- month 15 with a BFN. 
Sometimes I forget to come here.....ever since they moved it from the old groups section



BWilliams said:


> Its so quiet in here how is everyone?

Doing pretty good! Moved onto cycle 13 which sucks :(
DH is going in for a SA in the morning and then we should hear anywhere from 2-7 days after what the results are.
I am gonna call my doctor tomorrow, get an appointment to see about taking metformin.



jrc10 said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you're all well...I've been taking my Metformin 3 times a day and just got finished with AF! That makes two months in a row for me.
> 
> I'm hoping that I'm getting my cycles back. :) I've also been losing weight. I'm down 13 pounds since this summer!!!
> 
> We've begun 'trying' with this cycle already. I just plan to keep track of our intimate days. We aren't putting too much pressure on ourselves...just going with the flow.
> 
> We found out that Hayley was moved again. One of our contact people doesn't work at the place anymore, but we've been calling. They just do not return our calls...
> 
> I'm about to call a lawyer. We think it's crap that they won't give her to us, but they just moved her to another family. They didn't even try to call us. I feel like our chances are getting worse...

Thats awesome news about the weight loss :) congrats
sorry about hayley. Hopefully you get it all sorted out soon and then will give her to you guys.


----------



## BWilliams

I have 1 week left till surgery I'm so nervous! I keep freaking myself out about it I'm so scared thatt they are going to remove a tube or an ovary :-( or I'm going to get a full hysterectomy at age 22 or they are going to tell me that I have no chance of conceiving unless we go with Ivf and we don't have the money for that :-( sorry I just had to get that off my chest cause I'm sure my poor husband is tired of hearing it lol...and ng I hope your doctor put you on metformin I think my doctor is putting me on something after my surgery but I forgot what its called I'm going to ask him at my preopp on Tuesday...oh btw af is 3 days late I hope she holds out till my surgery!


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I hope you get little hayley soon! And I'm glad metformin is working for you I feel like that bfp isn't to far away for you!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck with your surgery brook oxox

JRC you go girl with your skinny self :)

Juniper xo hugs to you hun xo Me and DH aren't even trying we are just doing it for fun which is weird!!! But I like it better than trying :)

About two weeks till I get my frozen eggy cycle started and we try again. SIGH I can't believe it's been two weeks already since my sad news. I have been drinking and smoking like a trooper haha! I was so good for so long it has really been a let down my hair month for me. But I would rather still be preg :( nevermind...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@JRC: the metformin made me regular as well and that is what helped me to conceive. Prior to met I was all over the place with my cycles! GL!:happydance:

@bwilliams: I am sure that they will not remove anything that they are not suppose to. If they do you have a hefty lawsuit on your hands! Everything will be ok!

@KatF: Praying that it all works out this cycle! Sticky eggs only!!!:hugs:

@Juniper: Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

BWilliams said:


> I have 1 week left till surgery I'm so nervous! I keep freaking myself out about it I'm so scared thatt they are going to remove a tube or an ovary :-( or I'm going to get a full hysterectomy at age 22 or they are going to tell me that I have no chance of conceiving unless we go with Ivf and we don't have the money for that :-( sorry I just had to get that off my chest cause I'm sure my poor husband is tired of hearing it lol...and ng I hope your doctor put you on metformin I think my doctor is putting me on something after my surgery but I forgot what its called I'm going to ask him at my preopp on Tuesday...oh btw af is 3 days late I hope she holds out till my surgery!

You will be ok :hugs:
We are here for you to get it off your chest!! :)
I forgot to call today....DH went shopping all day after his SA was dropped off



Kat_F said:


> Best of luck with your surgery brook oxox
> 
> JRC you go girl with your skinny self :)
> 
> Juniper xo hugs to you hun xo Me and DH aren't even trying we are just doing it for fun which is weird!!! But I like it better than trying :)
> 
> About two weeks till I get my frozen eggy cycle started and we try again. SIGH I can't believe it's been two weeks already since my sad news. I have been drinking and smoking like a trooper haha! I was so good for so long it has really been a let down my hair month for me. But I would rather still be preg :( nevermind...

I really hope that this time is successful for you!!!!!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Hey how is everyone? Monday is the big day I'm so nerves! I miss everyone in here its so quiet :-(


----------



## Juniper

Hey Brooke. I am praying that everything goes great for you hun. I know it is really nerve wracking, but remember that it is a simple procedure done by an experienced doctor and that god it with you. I'll be checking in if you need to talk.


----------



## Jolene

Sending you lots of hugs Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

To be honest, I'm excited for you. This is the start of your journey to your :bfp: (A short journey, more like a brief flight) But I do understand your anxiety luv so you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Brooke xoxoxox Knowledge is power! I will be thinking of you tomorrow.

I'm checking here even if I'm not posting. It has been a really hard time for me the last couple of weeks and I have no updates really. I'm enjoying the rest though :) TTC is real mental exercise.


----------



## mrskcbrown

praying for you Brooke! All will be well!


----------



## jrc10

Can't wait to hear updates from everyone! I'm starting month #2 of my metformin...I've lost 14lbs, so far, but I think if I keep it up, I can lose more. 

I'm starting to make more baby names lists (just for fun.) What do you think of the name:

Jaycee Nicholette

I'm trying to find middle names that aren't 'boring.'


----------



## Shey

Good luck Brooke! hope things go well! :hugs:

Jrc that is a pretty name!


----------



## Jolene

Hey Brooke, I'm thinking of you. How did it go? :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Hey Brooke, I'm thinking of you. How did it go? :hugs:

I too hope everything went well!:thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls ok so they removed all cyst I do in fact have endo I'm not sure what stage yet but the endo had attached one of my tubes to my bladder so they removed the endo but not sure about the tube and from what my husband said the doctor said I only have one working tube I didn't talk to my doctor my husband did so I'm still kinda confused lol but I have an appt november 11th and I should know more then. I'm sorry if I'm making no sence I'm just pretty drugged up


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Hey girls ok so they removed all cyst I do in fact have endo I'm not sure what stage yet but the endo had attached one of my tubes to my bladder so they removed the endo but not sure about the tube and from what my husband said the doctor said I only have one working tube I didn't talk to my doctor my husband did so I'm still kinda confused lol but I have an appt november 11th and I should know more then. I'm sorry if I'm making no sence I'm just pretty drugged up

Im glad that the issues are getting sorted out for your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Sounds like you got a lot of needed information! Don't worry too much about only having 1 tube. tcc might be slower (every other month) but still completely feasible! Hoping you are having a speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

I'm glad it'all over Brooke! At least now with the info your doc has he can help you towards your bfp. When I was on clomid I was ovulating from both sides so I'm sure there is a way for him to help you ovulate every month even if there is only one tube. I'm eager to hear the proper results. I'm sure your DH was just as worked up as you, bless him! All the best for a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke Im glad it's over. I hope that only having one tube that you still get your :bfp: and really hope that it wont take you too long to get it. Hope you're doing well. I have you in my prayers. :hugs:

asfm: tomorrow We're taking my DS to the hospital to have his tonsils and adneiods removed. he's only 2 yrs old so Im nervous and scared for him. but then again it's normal to feel this way isn't it?


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls I have been reading up on stuff today and after a certain amount of time your body gets used to that one tube but the doctor told dh he would put me on fertility meds and I guess ill find out more when I go nov 11th...my husband did tell me he got to see pictures of my insides and I wonder if I can get a copy of them? Anyways dh has been super helpful and I'm so blessed to have him I just wish he didn't have to go back to work tomorrow :-( Shey I'm praying everything goes well with little mans surgery!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Brooke. I'll let you know tomorrow how it went. I happy that you have a really great DH. I wish I had one like yours. I seem to always date the jerks. Anyways hope things get better for you. You're a sweet girl and can't wait for you to get your :bfp:


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am excited to hear more about what the doc has in mind! It sounds like he really wants to help you and that is so awesome. I am also so glad that you have a great dh to go though this with. He is proving to you that he will be a great daddy :)

Shey - Hope everything goes well with your son.

Well, I am super excited. I have TONS of ewcm. I checked a little bit ago and got a 3in stretch! Plus, there is so much that it was on the tp. I have only ever had cm on the outside once before, so that it a great sign! We are going to bd tonight, but I am still not going to get myself worked up. I am just so happy when my body actually does something right! lol


----------



## Shey

Thank you Juniper and good luck to you! hope you get your :bfp: before thanksgiving! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I'm so glad you know what's going on. That really makes me want to get my hubby's SA done. (He got stuck in traffic last time. :( I wanna know what all is going on with me. So proud of you for finding out!

Juniper - fingers crossed! Happy bding. :D


----------



## Jolene

Shey, my son had to be put under twice for eye surgery and I took it worse than he did so it's perfectly understandable. You'll be amazed how strong kids are! I'm sure he'll do great!

Jenn, bring on that bfp!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks for all the support girls! I guess we will see how things go. I had a little chat with the dh and told him that if we wanted to ttc this month that this is the time to do it. That is about as specific as I can get if I don't want to ruin the mood. lol! But anyway, he actually asked me if I wanted to raise my butt after wards and set up my pillows for me. I thought that was sweet. :) I haven't done the whole elevation thing in a while, so hopefully it helps. Now, I just need to chill for 2 weeks! :haha: Come on girls, somebody else needs to get a BFP to keep my mind off of it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks for all the support girls! I guess we will see how things go. I had a little chat with the dh and told him that if we wanted to ttc this month that this is the time to do it. That is about as specific as I can get if I don't want to ruin the mood. lol! But anyway, he actually asked me if I wanted to raise my butt after wards and set up my pillows for me. I thought that was sweet. :) I haven't done the whole elevation thing in a while, so hopefully it helps. Now, I just need to chill for 2 weeks! :haha: Come on girls, somebody else needs to get a BFP to keep my mind off of it!

Yes that is very nice of him. Im praying for your BFP! You so deserve it!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Jolene said:


> Shey, my son had to be put under twice for eye surgery and I took it worse than he did so it's perfectly understandable. You'll be amazed how strong kids are! I'm sure he'll do great!
> 
> Jenn, bring on that bfp!

Jolene my son had eye surgery 4 times. but today he is in the hospital cause he had to get his tonsils and adneoids taken out which is alot more painful than eye surgery. So we have to stay over night in the hospital tonight.


----------



## jrc10

Shey - Good luck with the surgery!

Juniper - I'm SO ready for you to get preggers!!!!! :)


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Shey - Good luck with the surgery!
> 
> Juniper - I'm SO ready for you to get preggers!!!!! :)

ME TOO!!! :haha:


----------



## Kat_F

Glad everything went well Brooke if a little confusing right now - it is a good thing they got the endo and I'm sure they would have told you if something urgent about your tubes was done. Now you have had the body maintenance you are ready and operational for the new family member to move in once healing is complete hehehe 

Juniper get to the bed :) You have to be the next BFP!!! I haven't seen EWCM in months since I stopped taking EPO. Feels like a lifetime ago.

Shey all the best to your little man.

JRC sounds like you are making progress girl!

AFM - I'm waiting for AF..... My DH has been away for two weeks and comes home tomorrow yay!! He is very calm and wise and keeps me very grounded. I hate waiting for AF! The PMS hormones are annoying me I'm all hot and bothered!! I am 32 next week and really thought I would be either far along the pregnancy if not with a newborn. Funny what life gives us.


----------



## Juniper

Kat - you may not be pregnant, but you ARE far along the path the getting there. You are so close hunny! I know what you mean about what life give you, but it will all be better in the end. We are for sure going to cherish our babies once we get them!


----------



## Shey

Juniper hope you get your :bfp: Im fx'd for ya and will be so happy for you

Kat and Jrc my LO is doing extremely well, he's eaten since yesterday loads of ice cream and 4 things of mac n cheese.


----------



## BWilliams

Shey I'm glad your sons surgery went well! Juniper, Kat & Jrc I'm really praying for you girls I hope your time comes very soon! & Shey after these months pass I pray you and your bf will also be blessed! So all you mommies what are your kids going to be for halloween? I got my sweet pup a bumble bee and he looks adorable!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Brooke! hope you are doing well. My DS is gonna be a lil vampire.


----------



## jrc10

Hoper you all have a great week! November BFP's here we come. :D


----------



## Juniper

Happy Halloween Everyone! It has been a long day! We drove to my sister's house (2.5 hours) for my nephews' double birthday party. We are back and the kids are out trick or treating the neighborhood. :) Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Shey

Im exhausted from trick or treating with my LO. He had a blast.
here's a pic of him in his costume
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs973.snc4/76649_445171011495_621316495_5845048_5834926_n.jpg

Hope you lovely ladies had fun with your LO's


----------



## Juniper

Very cute Shey!

Here is my family tonight :)

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy54/juniper7786/DSCN1150.jpg
my boys - Joey is Woody from Toy Story and Devon is Ferb from Phineas and Ferb :)

https://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy54/juniper7786/DSCN1167.jpg
my family being goofy


----------



## Jolene

I love it Jenn, you guys look like such a happy family!


----------



## Shey

Cute pics Juniper you guys look like ya'll had fun

My LO had a blast getting candy. lol!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies how are you all doing? We had a fun Halloween day! My daughter got loads of candy but she is only allowed 5 pieces per day! I dont want her going into sugar overload or to have any cavities. We went to like 2-3 fall festivals in our area and she went trick r treating. I am at work but I am so tired! I need a nap when I get off immediately. I wish Halloween would have been on saturday:wacko:.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

mrskcbrown what was your daughter for halloween this year?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> mrskcbrown what was your daughter for halloween this year?

She was an aqua fairy.


----------



## Shey

Aww bet she looked so cute and adorable in it. Aww. I think lil girls have such cute costumes.


----------



## Juniper

So, I have a discussion question. Does anyone have a preference to what time of year their baby is born?

I calculated that if I am pg now, my edd would be mid-july. This is really pushing my comfort zone. I do not want to give birth in the summer. I really don't want to be more than 6 months pg during the summer. Does anyone else have problems like this?


----------



## Shey

I'd like a winter baby(dec-jan)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Juniper: It didnt matter to me. This will be my second winter baby so I kinda wish I would have had a summer baby, but oh well. It doesnt really matter now! Dont wanna be ungrateful, LOL!


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - I am sure that I will feel the same if I end up with a summer baby. I don't know why it is such a thing with me... but I am sure the the joy of the baby will overshadow what time of year it is born.


----------



## jrc10

I want a summer baby! I wanna wear cute sundresses. lol. 

I'm also born in August, so...I <3 summer. :)

Kurtis is December though....I worry about the bad roads here in winter.


----------



## Jolene

I had my son in winter and although it was nice for me that one year, he has to have rain on his birthday every year which really limits our entertainment. I am booked for a caesar on the 3rd Jan which is almost the hottest time of year over here but am so excited that she will have pool parties and jumping castles like I did when I was younger - the 3rd Jan is my birthday too!!! 

The other thing with Jess being born in winter, we had to tell (yes you have to tell them!!??) people who had winter colds/flus to visit when they were well again and he still ended up with a snotty little nose and you can't give a 3wk old anything for that :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> I had my son in winter and although it was nice for me that one year, he has to have rain on his birthday every year which really limits our entertainment. I am booked for a caesar on the 3rd Jan which is almost the hottest time of year over here but am so excited that she will have pool parties and jumping castles like I did when I was younger - the 3rd Jan is my birthday too!!!
> 
> The other thing with Jess being born in winter, we had to tell (yes you have to tell them!!??) people who had winter colds/flus to visit when they were well again and he still ended up with a snotty little nose and you can't give a 3wk old anything for that :(

My birthday is in winter 12/27 and my daughter 12/21 and I always have a great time. I think winter clothes are sexy:winkwink:, and I love the snow!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - that is awesome that your c-section is on your b-day! I told my dh about the due date calculator and he says that it is meant to be. Both of our birthdays are in July and he would love for our baby to have a July birthday too. :) Everyone in our families have their b-days clustered together. It is either July/August or Oct/Nov.


----------



## Jolene

Mrskc, we don't get snow here:( It just rains and rains....

Thanks Jenn, I'm actually looking forward to being sliced open on my birthday :haha: Jesse is a July baby too (but it's winter here in July)


----------



## BWilliams

I used to care but now I just wanna baby...but if I had a choice it would be a summer or fall baby even though its hot as crap here in the summer but I was born in aug also and the only down fall with that is the amount of hurricanes we get here they always ruined my birthday lol...kcbrown everyone in our family has clustered birthday also and I'm the only aug baby so maybe my sweet babies will be aug babies!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - was your son a C-section? We don't get snow here either. I live in a sub-tropical rain forest. It rains from Sept. to June. Then the temp goes form 70 to 100 for 2 months. I guess that is why I am so freaked out about it. Summers are really hard on the body because of the drastic weather change.

Yeah Brooke - You do not want to give birth during a hurricane! You will have to go stay in-land if it comes down to that.


----------



## Shey

It doesnt snow here either, though sometimes I wish it did for the holidays. be nice to have snowball fights and make snowmen and snowangels.


----------



## Juniper

Shey - Are you back to ttc?


----------



## Jolene

Yeah Jenn, Jess was a c-sec baby. Today I'm 30wks preg and exactly 2 months till we meet our little Mackenzie :dance:


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> Yeah Jenn, Jess was a c-sec baby. Today I'm 30wks preg and exactly 2 months till we meet our little Mackenzie :dance:

YAY! :happydance: So exciting! plus I love her name! I am not sure that I have heard it before :) I am so happy for you Jolene :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Officially in the 1ww today! I have decided not to test until the 12th. That will be 17dpo (2 days late). Please :witch: stay away!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Jenn, a lot of people aren't used to the name and don't like it but they'll get used to it. It was my DH who came up with it and it grew on me over the last few months. Now I can't imagine naming her anything else.

Stay away you horrible witch :witch: it's Jenn's turn for a BFP!!!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Jolene. :) Actually, it is pretty popular is in the US. I know 5 Mackenzies. I think it is cool that it is not very popular over there. All that matters is that you and your dh love it. Who cares what other people think. Plus all of that will probably stop as soon as people are able to put a face to a name. I know my mom had problems with people's opinions over my little sister' name (Katelynn), but as soon as she was born I don't think anyone complained again.


----------



## Shey

Juniper not yet, not til next year. I just want to keep track of my cycles and see if they are getting back to normal or if they are staying irregular. That way I will know what to expect when I do ttc again.


----------



## Juniper

Shey said:


> Juniper not yet, not til next year. I just want to keep track of my cycles and see if they are getting back to normal or if they are staying irregular. That way I will know what to expect when I do ttc again.

That sounds like a good idea. It is always best to keep track. :)


----------



## Shey

Yea. I've never done that before but want to cause I never know how long my cycles are anymore. last cycle was 35 days long. the longest was 42 days.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper....I have never thought about that that would suck normally its the other way around and everyone concieves during the hurricane because there is nothing other to do lol I got my doctors appt changed to Friday so hopefully I can get a doctors release to go back to work and to finally bd!!! B


----------



## Juniper

Lol... that is how is it here... lots of babies conceived in the winter because of the rain. :haha: I have my fxed for you! Hope the dr goes well


----------



## Shey

Oh so hate hurricanes, glad there hasn't been any here in florida in 5 yrs


----------



## BWilliams

Hurricanes never disapoint here but the weather is always crazy we get everything snow tornado's hurricanes u name it. I really hope the appointment goes well I wanna get back in the game!


----------



## Shey

I hope it goes well for you Brooke. where do you live? How are you feeling?

Juniper how are you doing?


----------



## Juniper

I am doing good. Trying to not freak out over the potential symptoms I might be having... Just try to stay chill. I am 9 dpo today. 8 days til testing :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> I am doing good. Trying to not freak out over the potential symptoms I might be having... Just try to stay chill. I am 9 dpo today. 8 days til testing :)

Praying for you and I hope this is your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Shey I live in North Carolina about 20 minutes from the outerbanks. Juniper I'm praying this your month!


----------



## Juniper

Question - You know that adrenalin rush feeling when you are really nervous? That tummy feels nauseous and kinda fluttery feeling... Has anyone ever had it when they were not nervous? I have had it for 2 days... I don't necessarily think that it is a symptom because I have never heard of anyone having it for days when they are not going threw something dramatic... Just wanted to know if any of you have?


----------



## Shey

Brooke that is cool, my ex's mom lives in NC

Juniper I have before


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone! So today AF was due...but I've had nothing so far...I don't think this is my month since DH and I only DTD a couple of times around my fertile period...but I've been pretty bitchy the past couple of days...Still, I'm not getting my hopes up.

Maybe AF is coming? I haven't had any cramping at all...I tell you one thing, this weather changing stuff has had me sleepy all day long! I've also been cutting out the pop...I'm trying to get healthier...

I'm still hoping that someone gets a November BFP. :) Fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## Jolene

Good Luck Jrc!

Brooke, I'm thinking of you today! I'm eager to hear your results!

Kat, where are you? How are you doing in your cycle?


----------



## Kat_F

Hey ladies

I was just thinking of you all. Tomorrow is my birthday and I am off for my CD9 blood test. This will work out where I'm at in my cycle and give them an idea of when to put back embie #2 of 4. So I predict sometime next week I'll get my second blastie and hope it sticks.... :)

I am very nervous. But positive. We shall see! I'm not taking care of my body though drinking coffee and very stressed at work. But hey. Last time I did everything perfect and still no sticky bean so what to loose right???

Juniper I had that adrenalin rush the whole time during September when I was on high hormones. I have everything crossed for you. Even my tubes because they don't matter right now hahaha!


----------



## Juniper

Lol Kat - Thank you! I have my fingers crossed for you too. We have lined up again. I am cd10. Maybe we will get your BFPs together! :) You know, the high hormones actually makes since... I had a major increase of cm this cycle. Amazing EW and now tons of creamy. I wonder if my hormones shifted for some reason?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck Kat and Juniper. I am praying for your BFPs.:thumbup:


----------



## Jolene

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kat! Hope you have a great day! 

Jenn, I thought you were 10DPO already? Come on girls, it seems like you're all so close to getting those bfp's!!!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kat! Hope you have a great day!
> 
> Jenn, I thought you were 10DPO already? Come on girls, it seems like you're all so close to getting those bfp's!!!

Oh jeeze! Yes, I am 10dpo. I wrote that like 5 mins after I woke up. lol. I don't know what I was thinking. :haha:


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls I went to my appt this morning I do have endo along with pcos and one blocked tube he put me on 1000mg of metformin I start that tonight and Monday I start prometrium to jump start my period cd1 I go in for bloods. He is going to give it six months then its on to more serious stuff so please pray I get my bfp before I have to do anything more serious cause I don't think that's in my budget. Dh goes in nov 23 for a seimin test but he swears ill have 2 pink lines before he has a chance to do his thing in a doctors office haha but he also thinks its pretty funny that he can brag to other men that he got to masterbate in a doctors office haha atleast were looking at the positives right?


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke Im so sorry! I am gonna pray for you and fx'd for ya to get your :bfp: :hugs: your next appt is on my birthday. Aww! I hope your appt goes well and I really hope and pray you get your :bfp: this month! I would be so happy a nd excited for you.


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am glad that the dr is starting you on meds. It sounds like you are on the right track! I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Brooke good that you are on the right track.

Juniper funny we have synced cycles! Let's hope we can sync BFP's this month.

So my blood readings for CD9 were Estrogen - 350 and LH 9. So nothing significant is happening just yet. I bet i ovulate late this month!

I go back tomorrow for another test. I'm not doing any OPK this month because the doctors are doing it all for me through my bloods. Ahhh. Joy.


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - you'll love how much weight you'll lose on metformin! :)

Juniper - TEEEEEEST!!!!


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I messed up. I was really tired when I wrote that. lol. I was 10dpo when I wrote it, not cd10. So, we are not synced. But I still hope that we both get our BFP's this cycle. :hugs:

Jrc - you are a bad influence!  I am really not tempted to test yet. I have been doing pretty good that past couple of days...


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girs! Jrc what mg are you taking and how long before the side affects kicked in?


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I've been known to be a bad influence on things like that! :)

BWilliams - I'm doing 1500 mg per day now. I did 1 pill a day for a week, then 2 pills for a week, then 3 pills. It made me nauseous right away lol. I also spent a lot of time in the bathroom and had a huge change in appetite. And I lost 14 lbs!!! I just learned to live with the side affects. It's not too bad. :)

It's been about a week since it's bothered me though. I've literally only missed 1 pill. (I was in a wedding and didn't want to chance it!)

As for my updates...I feel like I've been a raging bitch that past few days...so DH made me take a test (haha...that's pretty bad!) and 'not pregnant.' At least I know, but I haven't been like this in a while. Maybe AF is gearing up? I sure hope so. I really don't want to skip another month. :(

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how are ya'll doing today? how's everything going for ya'll?

asfm started working yesterday


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - have you missed a period since you started Metformin? Did you take opks this month? I hope that you get your period or your bfp soon! :hugs:

I am 12 dpo today. I woke up this morning feeling depressed and feeling like I have no chance this month. Whenever I feel like this, then I start to want to test. I don't know why. I guess it is in hopes that I prove myself wrong, but it hasn't worked yet, so I am not going to give in...


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper close enough! Only one day apart. It must be a good sign. I've got the adrenaline happening at the moment.

I had my second blood test today and looks like next Monday I will head off for my second try at IVF. This time, hopefully at least one of my embies will survive the thaw, and I will have a frozen egg transfer (FET). I go Thursday to get my pessaries (yuk) and then ring Sunday to find out how my snowbabies thawed. So keep your fingers crossed they survive and can lead to a sticky BFP!! I'm excited but so nervous after last time.... They think I will ovulate by Thursday which will make the 5 day old embies just right for Monday. Then by the end of next week I should be getting a BFP if it is a sticky one. The rollercoaster goes up up up up up........


----------



## Juniper

Kat. Good luck! I am so excited for you! If you don't mind me asking, what are the pessaries for? I thought those were used when you have a prolapse....


----------



## Kat_F

Pessaries are high progesterone (I think) to get my body ready for the embryo.


----------



## BWilliams

Kat I'm praying everything goes well and those lil snowbabies do nice and well! Jrc I'm on the metfromin 500 mg 2 times a day but its the ER one so I think that what my side affects are not that bad I mean so far after I eat I feel sick to my stomach but other then that nothing yet...well I don't really have an appiteite all I want is sweets lol


----------



## Juniper

13 dpo and i've got a migraine :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck KatF, Brooke and Juniper! All of you all are bound to get a BFP. I just know it!!

Brooke, I took the extended release as well and they are so much better than the other ones.


----------



## BWilliams

That's what I've been reading kcbrown so far things are good! I can't believe you are almost in your 3rd tri already where did time go?


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> That's what I've been reading kcbrown so far things are good! I can't believe you are almost in your 3rd tri already where did time go?

IKR, I am going to 3rd tri in about 2 weeks or when I make 27 weeks. It still seems surreal though:wacko:


----------



## Shey

mrskcbrown happy 25 weeks girlie! hope you are doing well.

Juniper,Brooke, Jrc, and Kat I hope and pray that ya'll get your :bfp: by christmas.


----------



## Juniper

14 dpo and no sign of af... trying to fight the urge to go buy a test. lol


----------



## Shey

Juniper test girlie!


----------



## Juniper

lol. Shey. Yeah, I am sure I would have already if I had one on hand. I still have tomorrow. If I make it through tomorrow, I am going to go buy a test and test fmu on Fri. But, I am sure that bitch will show up before then :( She always does...


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Juniper!!

I'm trying to keep my stress levels low and prepare my body for the snowbaby. It's not working though!! My life is hectic!! ARGH


----------



## Jolene

How exciting Jenn! Good Luck hun, hope the witch doesn't show her ugly face for the next 9 months!

Kat, sit back, relax and let the world revolve around you! Isn't that the way life is supposed to go?


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper & Kat I'm praying for you!


----------



## Shey

GL Juniper and Kat

Brooke hope things get better for you

Jolene how are you doing girlie?

asfm Today I am 28 years old!


----------



## BWilliams

Shey thaanks honey things will get better just waiting for my body to do normal things like Ovulate praying the metformin kicks in soon! Happy Birthday I hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## Jolene

Happy Birthday Shey :cake: Hope you've had a lovely day and are blessed with many, many more.

I'm doing great thanks. Had my baby shower on Saturday and was spoilt rotten but now I have soooo much washing to do, lol. This LO is so spoilt already.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Happy Birthday Shey :cake: Hope you've had a lovely day and are blessed with many, many more.
> 
> I'm doing great thanks. Had my baby shower on Saturday and was spoilt rotten but now I have soooo much washing to do, lol. This LO is so spoilt already.

Thats awesome. I bet you got some great things. My shower isnt until Jan 15, I cant wait:happydance:


----------



## Juniper

Shey - Happy Birthday! 

Jolene - How fun! I am glad that it went great and that you got some great stuff. I can't believe you are so far along. You are going to be holding your little girl before we know it! :hugs:

I am not sure how I am going to make it though today. I woke up with no sign of af. I am a nervous wreck :wacko: I am really trying to not get too excited and keep telling myself that I will just get disappointed...


----------



## Shey

Aww Jolene that's good! I miss those days. Did you get everything you needed or do you still have to get somethings?

Juniper I hope this is it for you

Brooke I hope it kicks in for you so You can get that :bfp:

mrskcbrown hope things are going well for you.


----------



## jrc10

I haven't gotten my period this month. I didn't use OPK's either. I'm trying to leave it up to God, so to speak. I tested with a digital test just this morning and I'm 'Not Pregnant.'

I wonder if I'm just still messed up? :( maybe I just need to step it up, too?

Good luck ladies. :)


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry Jrc can u call your doctor and see if he will put you on prometruim? That's what I'm on for a week so it will triger af...I hope things get normal for u soon :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, good luck trying to get through the day! I know how frustrating it is :hugs: You deserve your BFP by now!!!!

Shey, I am so thankful for the things I received. With Christmas coming up and the cost of the things for the nursery and the doctors bills I wouldn't have been able to do it on my own. I have made a list of things I still need but it's really not much.


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - Deserve it or not... it looks like its not going to happen any time soon. :( I started spotting....


----------



## Jolene

Bloody witch! That sux luv :( Have you been able to sort out anything with your insurance to be able to go for any tests? It's taken so long for you already.


----------



## Shey

Jolene that's good that you got atleast a lot of the things you needed and Im sure you'll get the rest soon.

Juniper I hope that AF stays away from you girlie

Jrc can you get to your doctor and see what is going on?


----------



## mrskcbrown

JRC, did you take the metformin this cycle? If so which ones are you taking, extended release or the regular ones? I sure hope it comes soon, it may have altered your cycle a bit.

Juniper, Im sorry about AF's arrival. Geez, I know how hard this is. I wish it wasnt so hard for many of us!:cry: And believe me, I may be preggo but I definitely knows what its like to want a baby for so long, 9 long years!:nope:

:dust:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls. I honestly don't know what state I would be in if I hadn't fond you guys. It really helps to have friends who know what I am going through. :hugs: 

Jolene - Unfortunately, no. We are still kinda taking a break because of all of it, we just tried so hard this time because of the awesome cm. We didn't want to miss an opportunity. My dh is up for a promotion at work and we decided already that if he gets it we are going to bite the bullet and pay the $500 a month. We can only afford it if he gets that job though... Also, he is looking around at different companies that offer better family benefits. In the mean time, we are doing our best...


----------



## Jolene

My goodness Jenn that is a lot of money when converted to our SA Rands. We pay about $150 and Mike's company pays the other $150 per month but that's not the best plan we're on but I'm not complaining as it covers hospital bills and most doctors bills. I'm still going to have to fork out a lot of money for the birth though. I'll be praying that your DH gets the promotion or finds a better job.


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> My goodness Jenn that is a lot of money when converted to our SA Rands. We pay about $150 and Mike's company pays the other $150 per month but that's not the best plan we're on but I'm not complaining as it covers hospital bills and most doctors bills. I'm still going to have to fork out a lot of money for the birth though. I'll be praying that your DH gets the promotion or finds a better job.

Thanks :) If all else fails, we will have to wait for 3 years until I finish nursing school. I hate to have to think that we might have to wait that long, but maybe that it what God is waiting for.... :shrug: We would have good insurance by then and our income is going to more than double... That will be nice ;)


----------



## jrc10

juniper, i'm sorry!

mrskcbrown - i'm on the regular kind. i'm wondering if i'm not still out for af? i've had some pms lately...

i also am trying really hard not to do a whole lot of getting dr.'s help. i just keep hoping that it'll happen naturally.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> juniper, i'm sorry!
> 
> mrskcbrown - i'm on the regular kind. i'm wondering if i'm not still out for af? i've had some pms lately...
> 
> i also am trying really hard not to do a whole lot of getting dr.'s help. i just keep hoping that it'll happen naturally.

Yeah it may be because I know it made my cycles sometimes shorter and sometimes longer. It just depends I guess. I agree with doing it as naturally as possible:thumbup:.

@Juniper: 500 is a lot. I hate that insurance in the US is so high and we still have to pay copays and etc. I pay 182 twice a month for a family plan through my job, but I still have to pay for my ultrasounds and my delivery which is 500. Im wondering what the heck am I paying for out of my check every 2 weeks:shrug:! Did your cycle actually come or just spotting?


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies, if you'd like to take a look, I have posted some pics of my shower here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/460443-my-baby-shower.html#post7721993


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies, if you'd like to take a look, I have posted some pics of my shower here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/460443-my-baby-shower.html#post7721993

So nice, I posted over there too!:cloud9:


----------



## BWilliams

Pray for me girls I think I'm ovulating!!! I'm going to test tonight if its not to late!


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - yeah, i had my period. luckily, it is starting to wind down.... apparently i am back to the 2 day periods.... 

brooke - get to bding babe! fxed!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies, if you'd like to take a look, I have posted some pics of my shower here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/460443-my-baby-shower.html#post7721993

What a beautiful shower! love your bump :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

We have been bding every other day I have been feeling the O pains since yesterday and I tested tonight and there was barly another line :-( I was excited till I tested then I got to thinking what if it was the side with the bad tube ugh I just wanna crawl under a rock and hide...anyways I'm throwing a babyshower for a friend tomorrow and its very stressful oh my is it stressful lol


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke Im praying that this month is your month. fx'd for ya hun


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Even if it is the side with the bad tube, your LH will still raise. You will still release an egg, it just can't get to the spermies/uterus. Maybe you missed your surge. Mine is always super light right after I surge. Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks juniper so should I count yesterday as O day?


----------



## Juniper

Yeah, I would. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Jolene beautiful pics. I'm green with envy :) I'd love a little girl and also mrskcbrown your belly is so cute. I can't wait till I have a belly like that :). 

Juniper sorry that witch showed her face, just keep doing your best xo that's all God asks of us.

Brooke and JRC best of luck with this month!

Well I'm off for my transfer tomorrow. I'm very nervous. By this time tomorrow I will have a 6 day old embryo in my body trying to attach itself. Gee that sounds weird. I hope this one survives and grows to full term... xoxox


----------



## Jolene

That's great Kat!!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying your little embryo turns into a sticky bean!


----------



## Juniper

Kat - How exciting! I am praying that this emby sticks!!! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - good luck hun!

Jolene - Looooved the shower pics. Congratulations! Not much longer. :)


----------



## Jolene

Just thought I'd let you ladies know..... Kellycool had her baby boy last night (1 week overdue) I'll let her share all the details with you, I don't want to take that from her. :dance: Here is a link to her wall if anyone wants to post there: https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=61957


----------



## Shey

Jolene your babyshower pics were cute you look like you got a lot of things and had lots of fun.


----------



## ready4onemore

:hi: Hello ladies,

Can I join your group? My name is Karen and I just recently had a TR (tubal reversal). I am planning to start ttc real soon.


----------



## Kat_F

Wow I can't believe KellyCool already has dropped the bundle. Gosh time has gone quick.

Welcome ready4onemore... I wish a speedy BFP for you....

Yesterday in the morning I rang before my appointment to find out how my embie was going - they said they had thawed out one and it wasn't looking too flash and they were going to ring me back in half an hour when they thawed out the other two. So they rang me back with bad news, none of my snowbabies were fit to transfer. They just didn't make it :(.

So I'm back to square one again. And $4,000 lighter for the outing. Me and DH are devastated. We went to doctor yesterday and he got ultrasound on "the boys" down there, they said everything looks fine, so we are going to try on our own for a couple of times while I wait for my doctor to see me and my cycle to be ready for another full blown IVF one (ie needles every day, operation etc). Pray for us that it happens naturally and his swimmers are strong. He is on multivitamins now too Menevit, and going to get a second opinion about his count.

Everything about TTC sux at the moment. Looks like I'm not going to get another BFP for a while. I can't help feeling I didn't take care of the first one well enough and it's my fault it didn't stick long term. I hope you are all well.
xo


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Wow I can't believe KellyCool already has dropped the bundle. Gosh time has gone quick.
> 
> Welcome ready4onemore... I wish a speedy BFP for you....
> 
> Yesterday in the morning I rang before my appointment to find out how my embie was going - they said they had thawed out one and it wasn't looking too flash and they were going to ring me back in half an hour when they thawed out the other two. So they rang me back with bad news, none of my snowbabies were fit to transfer. They just didn't make it :(.
> 
> So I'm back to square one again. And $4,000 lighter for the outing. Me and DH are devastated. We went to doctor yesterday and he got ultrasound on "the boys" down there, they said everything looks fine, so we are going to try on our own for a couple of times while I wait for my doctor to see me and my cycle to be ready for another full blown IVF one (ie needles every day, operation etc). Pray for us that it happens naturally and his swimmers are strong. He is on multivitamins now too Menevit, and going to get a second opinion about his count.
> 
> Everything about TTC sux at the moment. Looks like I'm not going to get another BFP for a while. I can't help feeling I didn't take care of the first one well enough and it's my fault it didn't stick long term. I hope you are all well.
> xo

Kat dont be down on yourself. It was not your fault, you did the best that you could. Do you have any issues that would prevent a natural BFP? Does DH? If not I believe it will happen for you, especially if you have normal cycles. My cycles were all over the place, prior to meds:wacko:. Sorry that you lost the money in the process but you were only trying to realize your dream:hugs:.

You are in my thoughts as I know how difficult this all is for you:hugs:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Kat_F said:


> Wow I can't believe KellyCool already has dropped the bundle. Gosh time has gone quick.
> 
> Welcome ready4onemore... I wish a speedy BFP for you....
> 
> Yesterday in the morning I rang before my appointment to find out how my embie was going - they said they had thawed out one and it wasn't looking too flash and they were going to ring me back in half an hour when they thawed out the other two. So they rang me back with bad news, none of my snowbabies were fit to transfer. They just didn't make it :(.
> 
> So I'm back to square one again. And $4,000 lighter for the outing. Me and DH are devastated. We went to doctor yesterday and he got ultrasound on "the boys" down there, they said everything looks fine, so we are going to try on our own for a couple of times while I wait for my doctor to see me and my cycle to be ready for another full blown IVF one (ie needles every day, operation etc). Pray for us that it happens naturally and his swimmers are strong. He is on multivitamins now too Menevit, and going to get a second opinion about his count.
> 
> Everything about TTC sux at the moment. Looks like I'm not going to get another BFP for a while. I can't help feeling I didn't take care of the first one well enough and it's my fault it didn't stick long term. I hope you are all well.
> xo

Thanks for the welcome. But don't be down on yourself. I am sure it will happen for you. You will be in my thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Sorry to hear Kat!! :hugs: I have no words, this really shouldn't be so hard:(


----------



## Shey

Kat I am so sorry to hear bout your snowbabies. I wish that it would have worked for you. I pray that you get a :bfp: by christmas. I don't know what you are going through but I am here for you if you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Kat honey I'm sorry I really pray it happens naturally! Well Sunday was my last day on prometruim so now I'm just waiting for af so I can call in and get cd1 bloods...me and dh have been bding everyother day and dec 2 he goes in for his semen test haha


----------



## Juniper

Kat, That is horrible news. I am really sorry hun. I think that it is a good idea that you get a second opinion about your dh's SA. Also, please don't feel guilty about any of this. None of it is your fault. All you can do is your best and rest is up to god. :hugs:

Welcome Ready4onemore! I have never met anyone who has had a tubal reversal. That is very interesting! How many kids do you have now? I have 2 adopted and am trying for bio #1.

Brooke - So excited for you to get crackin babe! ;)

AFMS - I go in for a PAP next week and am going to ask the dr about Endo. I have been reading up on it and I am really starting to wonder if that is the problem.


----------



## ready4onemore

Juniper said:


> Welcome Ready4onemore! I have never met anyone who has had a tubal reversal. That is very interesting! How many kids do you have now? I have 2 adopted and am trying for bio #1.

Thanks for the welcome. I have to children that I had at a very young age. My hubby has no bio children. We have been together for 12 years but married for 10. When we got together my children were 6 and 3.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper what makes u think u have endo if you don't mind me asking? I just knew I had it before the doctor even did the lap...pcos is very new to me I didn't know anything about it till I came here but once I started reading up on it I was 100% I had it also...I'm just glad my doctor was so awesome and listened to all my problems instead of just turning me away. I hope you find out what's going on soon have u thought about getting dh checked out also? Welcome Readyforonemore I pray that God blesses you with one more!


----------



## Juniper

Ready4onemore - How exciting! I hope that you and your dh will have your baby soon!

Brooke - Of course I don't mind you asking. Well, actually I was talking everything over with my mom and I got the idea that maybe my tubes are blocked. I ovulate every and month have a very regular period, so what is going on? Then I was doing some research about blocked tubes and saw the info on Endo. The biggest thing is unexplained pain. I have had to go to the ER several times over the years with horrible pain. I have gotten all kinds of shitty answers. It was cysts, pulled muscles, swollen lymph glands, "middlesmertz"... all dr for I don't know and can't admit it.  Other symptoms I have are; obesity, depression, horrible menstrual cramps, pass clots, digestive problems (I have been diagnosed with IBS), regular headaches and insulin resistance (I am diabetic but keep my levels under control). Also, about a month ago I felt a rough spot on my cervix. It is still there and I am starting to wonder if I have cervical endo.... How did you know you had it?


----------



## Juniper

So, how is everybody doing?

Jrc - :witch: got you yet?

Has anyone heard from Pelle lately? I was wondering when her babies are going to make their first appearance. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Juniper I wrote u back once but I'm on my phone and it died before I could hit reply lol but anyways I just had this feeling that I had endo I always have very painful periods that keep me home from work and sometimes everyday life it hurt to pee or poop the pain is horrible I sit there and cry cause I feel like I'm giving birth to my organs. I have very severe pelvic pain it hurt so bad to even hve sex sometimes....anyways I hope u don't have endo it sucks! Well Wednesday I started my period and I went in for an exam and they put me on fermara for cd3 to cd7 and I go back cd21 to see if I O'd! I had to reschedule dh semin test again cause the days he can't have sex are the days I will be most fertile so he lucked out lol! So what's everyone up to?


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - If I do have it, it is not as severe as yours. I am sorry that you have to go through all that. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Sorry Juniper haven't heard from Pelle. I too wonder if she's had them yet.

Brooke sorry bout the Endo. I hope things start getting better for you

asfm been busy with school and work and raising my DS I barely get on


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Hey Juniper I wrote u back once but I'm on my phone and it died before I could hit reply lol but anyways I just had this feeling that I had endo I always have very painful periods that keep me home from work and sometimes everyday life it hurt to pee or poop the pain is horrible I sit there and cry cause I feel like I'm giving birth to my organs. I have very severe pelvic pain it hurt so bad to even hve sex sometimes....anyways I hope u don't have endo it sucks! Well Wednesday I started my period and I went in for an exam and they put me on fermara for cd3 to cd7 and I go back cd21 to see if I O'd! I had to reschedule dh semin test again cause the days he can't have sex are the days I will be most fertile so he lucked out lol! So what's everyone up to?

Cool about the Femara. I took that before and I think it works better than Clomid because it doesnt make your CM thick and it leaves your system quicker. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Good I hope it works good one of the reasons they put me on that is cause it doesn't thinken the ugh that wall I can't think of haha but I'm really praying it works!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> So, how is everybody doing?
> 
> Jrc - :witch: got you yet?
> 
> Has anyone heard from Pelle lately? I was wondering when her babies are going to make their first appearance. :)

Nope...I've seen people have AF's come and go... :(


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc call your doctor honey!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc, I agree with Brooke. You need to call the dr. He can't help you if he doesn't know what is going on.


----------



## jrc10

I think I might give myself another week and take a test. I got sick last night. The thing is...I could blame all of my 'symptoms' on something else. 

I fell asleep yesterday and took a 4 hour nap. (I worked 14 hours on Friday.) I woke up and felt really bad. My stomach was killing me. I used the bathroom. Not like I normally do with Metformin...but then I got really hot and sweaty and dizzy and threw up a little. I'm not a puker. I laid on the bathroom floor b/c it was cold for about 15 minutes until I felt better. Then I had some toast and felt better. I ate dinner normally, but I felt weak and achy. I still feel that way today. My boobs are sore, though.

Someone asked me if it was the flu, but I don't think so. What do you all think? My nap was over at 6pm. I had only eaten 1 piece of pizza until the toast, but that normally doesn't bother me. Could this be stress? Or do you think I should wait a little and take a test? My last AF began October 7th. But I'm also irregular...

It was a long week at work. (We closed our residence halls.) I just don't know. lol. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Pelle

Hello Girls, 

thank you for missing me 
I am doing fine, I have started the last trimester with my dear twin babies! We are busy making their room, buying baby furniture and cloth! I rest a lot, the doctor said, twins come earlier, the majority of them are born at 35-36 weeks, it means I have about 7-8 weeks left, it will go quickly with x-mas and new year's eve coming, december always goes so quickly for me I started to learn sewing quilts, it was an old dream but never had the time

How are you doing? 

*Jrc*, my fingers are crossed that it is not stress, not flu, but a little beanie))

*Bwilliams*, endo seems to be very painful :( I trust the Femara and I am expecting great news from you in the near future, too!

*Juniper*, my dear, what a lovely couple you are, I love your avatar pic! 

*Shey*, so you are soon testing? I see you are on DPO11!

*Mrskcbrown*, how are you doing? Does your bump fit in your coat? ))


----------



## Juniper

Pelle - I am so happy to here that you and the babies are doing good! That is great that you are learning to quilt! I love sewing! I have a whole list of sewing projects for Christmas. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> thank you for missing me
> I am doing fine, I have started the last trimester with my dear twin babies! We are busy making their room, buying baby furniture and cloth! I rest a lot, the doctor said, twins come earlier, the majority of them are born at 35-36 weeks, it means I have about 7-8 weeks left, it will go quickly with x-mas and new year's eve coming, december always goes so quickly for me I started to learn sewing quilts, it was an old dream but never had the time
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> *Jrc*, my fingers are crossed that it is not stress, not flu, but a little beanie))
> 
> *Bwilliams*, endo seems to be very painful :( I trust the Femara and I am expecting great news from you in the near future, too!
> 
> *Juniper*, my dear, what a lovely couple you are, I love your avatar pic!
> 
> *Shey*, so you are soon testing? I see you are on DPO11!
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, how are you doing? Does your bump fit in your coat? ))

Hey Pelle, I am doing good. We havent had to wear coats here yet. Its still very warm in the south. I live in Mississippi. It was about 70 today. I will probably have to wear one late december of early january. Glad all is well with you:hugs:.


----------



## Shey

Pelle glad you and the twins are doing good. no im not testing. Im just keepin track of my cycle to see how long this one will be that way when I do decide to try again that I know what to expect.


----------



## Juniper

Hi girlies! How is everyone doing? Well, I was supposed to have my dr appt today. It was canceled because of bad weather. We got an "arctic blast" and actually got some snow! This is the first time we have had snow stick in 6 years. It is even snowing on the beach!


----------



## BWilliams

Dangit Juniper that sucks when is it rescheuled for? I wish it would snow here I love snow!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Dangit Juniper that sucks when is it rescheuled for? I wish it would snow here I love snow!

I too love snow and the winter! It barely snows here in the south:nope: and its usually gone by afternoon. Im going to Chicago for turkey day so im looking forward to the cold weather:thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown we hadly ever get snow here...we did get it last year in january but that was the first time in forever.


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies

So, moving back to SA on Fri and probs wont be on much. I just wanted to let you all know that you are in my prayers every night and I know God will bless you with babies. I will keep popping on to see progress and I hope to one day see you all in the pregnant section!

I had my baby-yellow bump turned blue. We called him Addison Reece and feel very blessed. He is 10 days old 

Lots of love and baby dust to every single one of you deserving ladies.. And to those expecting I hope your pregnancies are going well!!!

xx


----------



## BWilliams

Kelly- Addison is adorable! Congrates honey!


----------



## Shey

Kelly congrats on your new bundle of joy. he is adorable!

Brooke I wish it would snow here, but it doesn't. How are you doing?

Juniper when do u have your appointment set for?


----------



## BWilliams

Shey- Good luck with snow im Florida! And im doing good i finished my last Fermara last night so sat im going to start opk's and hopfully soon after i ovulate! I hope EVERYONE has a wonderful Thanksgivin!!!! "Gooble Till you Wobble" haha


----------



## Juniper

I have to wait 'til Monday to schedule my apt. The office was closed yesterday and today due to the ice storm we are having and now we are hitting the Thanksgiving weekend. They are really good about getting people in, so it will probably in a week or so. 

I got a +opk today! I asked DH if he wanted to make time for some Thanksgiving lovin' :haha: I think that his answer was predictable... ;)


----------



## Shey

Aww good luck Juniper hope all goes well and that you and your DH have a lovely Thanksgiving

Brooke hope you do Ov soon and catch that egg! have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks shey im really praying I O'v this month so I can have a december bfp


----------



## Jolene

Happy Thanksgiving to the USA ladies!!!! Sounds like a lot of fun :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kellycool said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So, moving back to SA on Fri and probs wont be on much. I just wanted to let you all know that you are in my prayers every night and I know God will bless you with babies. I will keep popping on to see progress and I hope to one day see you all in the pregnant section!
> 
> I had my baby-yellow bump turned blue. We called him Addison Reece and feel very blessed. He is 10 days old
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to every single one of you deserving ladies.. And to those expecting I hope your pregnancies are going well!!!
> 
> xx

He is awesome Kellycool! He is gorgeous:happydance:. How was the surprise? I too have a yellow bump and I am just trying to imagine the feeling on delivery day:winkwink:.


----------



## Juniper

Kelly - Congrats! He is beautiful! I am so glad that you both are doing well. Good luck with your move!

Brooke - I really hope that you Ov this month! I have my fingers crossed for a Dec BFP :hugs:

I am on 1dpo today. I don't feel very hopeful about this cycle. I think my hope is getting worn down...


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I hope we get dec bfp together!!! I'm pretty excited I really hope it happeneds cause my due date would be August 24th 5 days before my birthday! I'm going to maybe do and opk tonight or tom I'm on day cd10 right now so I really need to start today but I'm dying of thirst haha so ill start tom!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck ladies! Im praying for December BFPs!


----------



## Shey

Brooke and Juniper I hope you both get your december :bfp:


----------



## jrc10

AF came today! I'm so happy that I didn't miss a month! (Even though this cycle was 50 days...) Haven't missed a month yet with my Metformin. :)

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Kellycool xox

Best of luck Juniper and jrc I'm on CD4 so we are in sync this month :)


----------



## jrc10

YAY! I'm probably the only person I know who gets excited about AF. I just want my body to be normal! 

Also, guess what!? I actually lost 2 more lbs. over Thanksgivng Break! My (1st) goal weight is only 9 lbs. away! :)


----------



## Juniper

JRC - That is awesome, hun! I am so happy for you. It is not silly at all! You gotta walk before you can run right? ;) I have my FXed for you!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## BWilliams

Its not silly jrc I get excited when I get mine it gives me hope that I'm not all the way broken! So Juniper what's going on with you? Readyforonemore I had a wonderful but crazy Thanksgiving how was yours? I see you are 6dpo goodluck honey!!! Did anyone black Friday shop?


----------



## Juniper

Ready4onemore - I see that you are 6dpo. Did you try this month? How soon after the TR can you start trying?


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am doing good. I am 3dpo. I really don't feel hopeful about this cycle. My cm wasn't very good and I guess that I am starting to get disheartened. I am going to just focus on getting ready for Christmas and try not to think about... 

I am one of the BF crazies :) I planned for a month! We went to 5 stores and I am still recovering. lol. I ended up being awake for 26 hours... But, we got a LOT done, so it was worth it. Did you go?


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Juniper & BWilliams! That's exactly how I feel. Not 'as broken' as before. lol. But it's really giving me some hope. :)

My new method is to have an exciting sex life with no pressure! Like when it first began. :)

All I do is take my Metformin and put my AF and intimate days in my phone calendar counting thing...

We're having fun. :) 

There was NO WAY I was going to Black Friday shop. I'm doing no sew blankets this year. Very easy to shop for. Juniper - I respect anyone who does shopping that day. I like to sleep in waaay too much. heheh. How about everyone else?


----------



## BWilliams

Fingers crossed for you juniper!!! I normally black Friday shop but this year I wanted to enjoy my 4 day weekend and get some rest but I might shop online today for cyber Monday! I'm on cd13 and still waiting to Ovulate I tested twice yesterday and I have the dark line and then a very faint so I'm hoping soon I ovulate.I just wish this stupid cold would go away so I can enjoy makin this baby!


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc- I do the same thing with my phone the only app I have ever bought is the ovulation ticker thing and I put I took metformin when I bd when I start af and if I did temps u can put that in there! I would be lost in my cycle if I lost or broke my phone lol


----------



## Shey

Black Friday was crazy. I had to work it. the mall was jam packed.


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies, I hope everyone is having a good day. I got a new dr's appt on Friday. Hopefully this one works out! Well, I am off. I have an appt with my school adviser to plan my classes for winter term....


----------



## Shey

GL Juniper hope everything goes well for ya!


----------



## ready4onemore

Juniper said:


> Ready4onemore - I see that you are 6dpo. Did you try this month? How soon after the TR can you start trying?

Yes I kind of tried. But not like I am going to this month. :thumbup: You can start trying from 6-8weeks. But some doctors have different opinons.


----------



## Juniper

ready4onemore said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Ready4onemore - I see that you are 6dpo. Did you try this month? How soon after the TR can you start trying?
> 
> Yes I kind of tried. But not like I am going to this month. :thumbup: You can start trying from 6-8weeks. But some doctors have different opinons.Click to expand...

Well, I have my finger's crossed for you!! Good luck


----------



## BWilliams

Will you guys please say a prayer for me I'm really starting to get down its cd14 and my opks are not getting any darker :-( I go in next Tuesday for blood work to see if I ovulate and I'm not sure what they are going to do I just really wanna get pregnant :-(


----------



## ready4onemore

BWilliams said:


> Will you guys please say a prayer for me I'm really starting to get down its cd14 and my opks are not getting any darker :-( I go in next Tuesday for blood work to see if I ovulate and I'm not sure what they are going to do I just really wanna get pregnant :-(

Praying for you sweetie.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks readyforonemore I'm praying for y'all as well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im praying for you Brooke! What they do is take your blood and see how high your numbers are. The higher the better because it means that you did ovulate. When I used the OPKs that only had the lines I could never tell when I ovulated. I always used the ones that gave me a smiley face by clearblue easy. I was playing a guessing game prior to that and missing my O time. You may want to try that:winkwink:. GL!:flower:


----------



## BWilliams

Yeah I might need to switch to those I just wanna finish out the pack I hve now...where did you find the cheapest pack of clear blue?


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown I love your daughters name I love madison but I know a few madisons and I love lillian and I love Lillianna but my youngest sil would kill me if I used anything with lilly in it because it was there greatgrandmothers name and her daughter is going to be named after her even though she is only 18 and still a virgin with no interest in boys yet lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Yeah I might need to switch to those I just wanna finish out the pack I hve now...where did you find the cheapest pack of clear blue?

Wal-Mart was cheapest besides online. Amazon sells them cheaper than Walmart. Try them, they are awesome. When you get that  face you feel on top of the world LOL!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Just keep BDing, hopefully you missed your surge on the opks. I am praying for you! Also, I like Mrsbrown's suggestion of changing opk brands... I might do it myself..


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Kcbrown I love your daughters name I love madison but I know a few madisons and I love lillian and I love Lillianna but my youngest sil would kill me if I used anything with lilly in it because it was there greatgrandmothers name and her daughter is going to be named after her even though she is only 18 and still a virgin with no interest in boys yet lol

Yeah I like the name Madison but everyone seemed to be naming their child that, so Im thinking if I have a girl her name may be Meredyth. Lillian is my grandmothers name and today is her bday:happydance:! She is 84:happydance:!

@Juniper: I think you will love the OPKS with the smiley face:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Why do the ones with the smiley face cost so much though?


----------



## ready4onemore

Shey said:


> Why do the ones with the smiley face cost so much though?

This weekend Target had them on sale they were cheaper than Wal-mart normal price. They may still have them on sale. Not sure though :shrug:.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> Why do the ones with the smiley face cost so much though?

I personally think because they are more reliable but then again I can be wrong:shrug:?!


----------



## Juniper

I have been using Answer dip strips for ever. I think maybe it is time to change it up. I like the idea of no guessing.


----------



## BWilliams

I like the idea of no guess work I just gotta start ovulating so I know when to test so I'm not spending a fortune on opks and fertility meds!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I like the idea of no guess work I just gotta start ovulating so I know when to test so I'm not spending a fortune on opks and fertility meds!

Very true. I was very similar to you so sometimes I would buy the 21 day pack. That way I could test a bit more frequently and given that I have irregular cycles it helped a great deal:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Juniper said:


> I have been using Answer dip strips for ever. I think maybe it is time to change it up. I like the idea of no guessing.

Yes I like the no guessing game too. But I have to use the ones with lines up first before I can start using the smiley face ones.


----------



## jrc10

Hey ladies! I hope you're doing well. I'm so ready for AF to be finished, so I can start all over. :)

How is everyone?


----------



## Juniper

Hey ladies - I found these and though I would share :) 

https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Di...YAOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291271692&sr=8-1

I can't bring myself to order them until AF comes, though... :haha:


----------



## Shey

Juniper that is not a bad price for 20 of them. that is cool. now only if I had a credit card I would order me some and put them away til next spring. lol! How are you doing?

Jrc how are you doing girlie? anything new with you?


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls pray for me I'm either ovulating a monster egg or a cyst is about to rupture I took a test this morning but I had to leave and couldnt see what the result was...I'm so confused


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Hey girls pray for me I'm either ovulating a monster egg or a cyst is about to rupture I took a test this morning but I had to leave and couldnt see what the result was...I'm so confused

I am praying for you, hun! I hope that it is the monster egg. :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I hope it's a monster egg, too!

Shey - I'm just working and doing the holiday stuff. How about you? Started trying again today (AF is over!!!!) YAY! 

:)


----------



## Shey

Jrc I've been busy with work and school. yay good luck hope you catch that eggie by xmas!


----------



## Juniper

Yay JRC!!! Happy :sex:ing :haha:


----------



## BWilliams

Grr I'm so mad me and dh didn't bd the night before cause it was our night off and last night he was sick...I really hope this month wasn't a waste :-(


----------



## jrc10

Aww. BWilliams - I'm sorry! I'm sure if you keep it up, it will pay off. ;)


----------



## BWilliams

Haha well we are doing it tonight if he wants to or not! I see your back to doing the dirty enjoy and catch that egg! Ohh I have a question for the girls on or who have been on met have u ever seen it in your poop? I know that sounds weird but twice now I have seen it in my poop andi find that very weird lol sorry TMI!


----------



## jrc10

LOL. I've never noticed it!


----------



## BWilliams

Its GROSS I'm asking my doctor Tuesday if that's normal


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Haha well we are doing it tonight if he wants to or not! I see your back to doing the dirty enjoy and catch that egg! Ohh I have a question for the girls on or who have been on met have u ever seen it in your poop? I know that sounds weird but twice now I have seen it in my poop andi find that very weird lol sorry TMI!

Yes I have seen it in my poop on several occasions. I took the pink extended release ones and they would be right in there LOL. I guess after they do their job, they leave your body:shrug::haha:.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay I'm glad its happened to someone else now I don't feel crazy! Y'all would think I'm crazy though if you knew I was talking to you with my feet in the air haha!


----------



## BWilliams

Didn't juniper have a doctors appt today?


----------



## Juniper

Lol Brooke - I think we have all updated BnB with our butts in the air! :haha: Yes, I was supposed to have a dr's appt today. I swear I am not meant to go! My son (8 years old) came home last night with a DSi that he lifted out of another kid's backpack. So, I had to reschedule my appt so that I could spend half the day in the principles office. Oh the joy's of motherhood! :lol: Anyway, my new appt is next Thursday. I took the soonest one they had and I am afraid that I will have to reschedule that one too because I will be 14dpo. :wacko:


----------



## BWilliams

Lol that's super funny that we do that! But hey it kills time and dh passes after after he's done so I need someone to talk to! I'm sorry about ds I stole a slinky once from a store andmy sister ratted me out in the parking lot and my mom made me Go back in and tell them what I did it was horrible. I never stole again!


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Lol that's super funny that we do that! But hey it kills time and dh passes after after he's done so I need someone to talk to! I'm sorry about ds I stole a slinky once from a store andmy sister ratted me out in the parking lot and my mom made me Go back in and tell them what I did it was horrible. I never stole again!

Yeah, I turned him in to the principle and that really rattled him. And this weekend I am making him work. lol. I dumped out his toy boxes in the middle of his room and I am making him reorganize everything... Hopefully this works.. It is so hard to un-teach bad behaviors. His biomom actually encouraged him to steal and we have been dealing with this from day 1. He was doing really great and then this happened.... Sometimes it feels like we are never going to get ahead.


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry Juniper hopefully everything works out and he learns his lesson.


----------



## jrc10

Aww. Juniper, I'm sorry! My nephew is going through the '5 finger discount' stage right now. I think your plan sounds great!

BWilliams - you update with those legs up girl! LOL. I think I'll be doing it every other day. That's what I'm going for this month. P.S. I meant to check on the pill thing today, but forgot! Glad someone else had noticed. :)

I swear. I have stopped drinking pop and the weight is just falling off of me. This morning I was down 17.4 lbs. since August. I've been doing several things, but cutting out the pop is really helping me. I just feel like, if I can get down to the 'overweight' category instead of the 'obese' category, I'll get pregnant. I guess we'll see how that goes. I'm only 3 lbs. away!!! :)

Hope you ladies have a great weekend.

P.S. Don't think I'm a perv for my current 'feeling.' I just thought it was a blunt feeling to have and thought, "why not!"


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - great job on the weight loss! That is awesome. 

I went to check my dpo just now on Countdown and I realized that I have no symptoms... My chest muscles (not breasts) are a little sore, but other than that... :shrug: I am 9 dpo and in comparison to my other cycle this is pretty unusual. Could it be because I am really not stressing this month? (about ttc at least ;)) maybe the absence of symptoms is a good sign! lol.


----------



## NGRidley

hey ladies....i was hoping to see some bfps after so long....but it seems many of you are still in the same position as me.

How has everyone been feeling lately?

brooke i see you are on met now. I have been on it for a week now. So far so good. My doctor started me on only 250mg so I didnt have any bad side effects and I am supposed to work up to 1000mg/day. I am at 500mg right now
how has it been treating you?

My husband had his SA a while back but he never called to get his results so I still dont know what they are. They told us that no news is good news.
my doctor is going to send a referral in to a FS, because if I ever need clomid i have to do ith thru them as my doctors office wont prescribe it.

THis cycle is probably the best ovulation chart I have ever had. I am really happy about it. even my cycles have dropped down to 32 days MAX which has been a pleasent surprise.


----------



## Jolene

Welcome back NGRidley. Glad to hear you've had some progress :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Ng that's good to hear that things are going well I take 1000mg ER met and its not bad it gets me sometimes like after I eat within 20-30 I have to find a bathroom asap haha. My dh has his S/A this Friday and I have cd21 bloods today! Juniper fingers crossed for you


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Ng that's good to hear that things are going well I take 1000mg ER met and its not bad it gets me sometimes like after I eat within 20-30 I have to find a bathroom asap haha. My dh has his S/A this Friday and I have cd21 bloods today! Juniper fingers crossed for you

Good luck on your bloods today Brooke. I hope they are good


----------



## NGRidley

BWilliams said:


> Ng that's good to hear that things are going well I take 1000mg ER met and its not bad it gets me sometimes like after I eat within 20-30 I have to find a bathroom asap haha. My dh has his S/A this Friday and I have cd21 bloods today! Juniper fingers crossed for you

I hope your bloods come out good today :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls I won't know anything till Friday...so hopfully its good! I did however find out I have bronchits ehh I knew it was more then just a chest cold! Kcbrown you are glowing honey you look beautiful!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I hope you get great news on Friday! Also, I hope you feel better soon. 

Mrsbrown - I agree with Brooke, you look amazing. I love your new pic! :hugs: 

AFM - I have been visited early by the :witch:. I was really surprised... This would mean only an 11 day lp and my last 3 were 15. This is exactly what I mean about just as soon as I feel that I am getting down a rhythm, then everything goes to shit. I think that is one of the most frustrating things about this whole deal. Also, of course, I have to call and cancel my appt again... :growlmad:


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper Im sorry that the :witch: got you :hugs: that sucks that you have to cancel your appt again. :hugs:

Brooke I hope you get really good news. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry Juniper!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Juniper said:


> Brooke - I hope you get great news on Friday! Also, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Mrsbrown - I agree with Brooke, you look amazing. I love your new pic! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have been visited early by the :witch:. I was really surprised... This would mean only an 11 day lp and my last 3 were 15. This is exactly what I mean about just as soon as I feel that I am getting down a rhythm, then everything goes to shit. I think that is one of the most frustrating things about this whole deal. Also, of course, I have to call and cancel my appt again... :growlmad:

:hugs: So sorry Juniper. :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls, I am doing ok. I think that I have decided to start charting again. It makes it really hard for me not to obsess, but I really need to see those temp shifts to make sure that I am Oving. I am also going to start using smiley face opks. I think that I am ready to get back in the swing of things :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks girls, I am doing ok. I think that I have decided to start charting again. It makes it really hard for me not to obsess, but I really need to see those temp shifts to make sure that I am Oving. I am also going to start using smiley face opks. I think that I am ready to get back in the swing of things :)

Thats awesome! I know it will help in knowing whats going on with your body! And yes use those smiley face OPKs, so you have no guessing!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls I had blood work Tuesday to check my progesterin (sp) level and I called today and my level was 11 and she said that I "maybe" ovulated...now I just get to wait to test


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Ok girls I had blood work Tuesday to check my progesterin (sp) level and I called today and my level was 11 and she said that I "maybe" ovulated...now I just get to wait to test

Yeah an 11 is a moderate number. They usually like to see them higher. It can indicate ovulation though and I hope you are BFP:thumbup:!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks kcbrown I hope I get a bfp...and I wonder if it was low because I think I O'd on cd16 or 17 and they tested on cd21


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Thanks kcbrown I hope I get a bfp...and I wonder if it was low because I think I O'd on cd16 or 17 and they tested on cd21

Yeah I think those are standard dates for testing for ovulation. How long are your cycles? Sometimes I think they need to base testing for ovulation on those dates because not everyone has a 28 day cycle. I know my cycles were from 32-34 days and I would O between days 17-19 usually.


----------



## BWilliams

Its been so crazy lately but normally about 31 days and I used to O on cd 21...so I'm hoping that it was onl 11 because I was only about 5dpo when cd21 came around so maybe the number would have been higher if I'm makin any sence lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Its been so crazy lately but normally about 31 days and I used to O on cd 21...so I'm hoping that it was onl 11 because I was only about 5dpo when cd21 came around so maybe the number would have been higher if I'm makin any sence lol

Yeah if you O later then the numbers just might be higher then. Dont worry, it does indicate ovulation and if you dont get BFP this time, it seems like with the meds you are bound to get BFP real soon. I was on met for almost 8 months before I got BFP. Wishing you the best girl!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks kcbrown


----------



## jrc10

Sad note: I'm having a downer day. I'm starting to hate facebook. Everytime I see someone on there who is pregnant or already has a baby, I want to cry. Everytime I see someone...they're younger than me. By like 4 years! :(

Happy note: I finally made it to the 170's! I'm only 4 lbs. away from my 1st target weight. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I know how you feel I have 5 facebook friends who are expecting and no lie all they do is whine and complain and I so trying to hold myself back because I'm ready to go off! Good job on the weight loss!


----------



## jrc10

I just keep seeing more and more...oh well. We're doing all we can, right? Just gotta stay positive. 

At least we know what we're battling BWilliams, right?! We'll all have our turn. :)


----------



## Shey

Jrc congrats on the weight loss. And I know how you feel. I have several fb friends that are expecting too. 

mrskcbrown cute bump you have there

Brooke hope things are going well for ya


----------



## BWilliams

Well I'm 10dpo today and I don't wanna tell my symptoms cause I feel like its bad luck lol...so is everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Well I'm 10dpo today and I don't wanna tell my symptoms cause I feel like its bad luck lol...so is everyone ready for Christmas?

Fxed for you Brooke! I really hope this is it! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Brooke fx'd for ya to get your :bfp:


----------



## ready4onemore

BWilliams said:


> Well I'm 10dpo today and I don't wanna tell my symptoms cause I feel like its bad luck lol...so is everyone ready for Christmas?

I hope you get your BFP.


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Well I'm 10dpo today and I don't wanna tell my symptoms cause I feel like its bad luck lol...so is everyone ready for Christmas?

:happydance::happydance:Wishing you loads of baby dust!:dust:

I havent even went Christmas shopping yet. I plan to next week when Im off from work for 3 weeks! Im so looking forward to this break!:thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

Oh wow MrsBrown! That is a little crazy! lol Last year we were having some money problems and I had to wait 'til we had our 20th check to do most of the shopping. That was insane! I think ended up crying... lol. I started on Black Friday this year. I am done buying everything, just have a few sewing projects to finish up :) P.S. Happy 30 weeks! So exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls! I have most of my Christmas shopping done just gotta get a few more things then I'm done!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks Juniper! That is very crazy. I have been lazy, thats why I havent been shopping:haha:. Next week Ill have more time in the day to shop. Hope all is good!


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown your lucky 3 weeks off ahhh I would so love that right about now!


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I will quietly be rooting for you. (I believe in the bad luck things, too.) But I hope so much for it to be your turn. *hugs*


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks jrc I'm really praying this is it so where are u in your cycle?


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Kcbrown your lucky 3 weeks off ahhh I would so love that right about now!

Yeah we are out on this thursday and go back on Jan 4. This is one of the perks of teaching:thumbup:! Im awaiting my real break...maternity leave. Feb-May!!!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

I get 3 days off but I guess that's better than nothing right?


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks Juniper! That is very crazy. I have been lazy, thats why I havent been shopping:haha:. Next week Ill have more time in the day to shop. Hope all is good!

Yeah, I understand. You have your plate full! I hope you take some time to rest during your vacation! My kids are out on Friday 'til the 3rd. I am doing Ok. I have been having a pretty hard time the past week or so. This is just so tiring! This month it has been 2 1/2 years. :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Juniper! That is very crazy. I have been lazy, thats why I havent been shopping:haha:. Next week Ill have more time in the day to shop. Hope all is good!
> 
> Yeah, I understand. You have your plate full! I hope you take some time to rest during your vacation! My kids are out on Friday 'til the 3rd. I am doing Ok. I have been having a pretty hard time the past week or so. This is just so tiring! This month it has been 2 1/2 years. :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry Juniper:hugs:. I know some of what you feel. For me it was a year and a half so I cant imagine two and a half years. I know how tiring it is and Im keeping you lifted in prayer. I know God is going to bless you with a baby and you will never forget this journey but you will have a testimony for someone else. Where are you at with the insurance? Were you able to get it or were you all still waiting on some things first?
Wishing you all the best!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Juniper! That is very crazy. I have been lazy, thats why I havent been shopping:haha:. Next week Ill have more time in the day to shop. Hope all is good!
> 
> Yeah, I understand. You have your plate full! I hope you take some time to rest during your vacation! My kids are out on Friday 'til the 3rd. I am doing Ok. I have been having a pretty hard time the past week or so. This is just so tiring! This month it has been 2 1/2 years. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Juniper:hugs:. I know some of what you feel. For me it was a year and a half so I cant imagine two and a half years. I know how tiring it is and Im keeping you lifted in prayer. I know God is going to bless you with a baby and you will never forget this journey but you will have a testimony for someone else. Where are you at with the insurance? Were you able to get it or were you all still waiting on some things first?
> Wishing you all the best!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I know that you are right, it just feels like it will never happen :( DH is having trouble finding another job. The market is total crap around here... Especially for Computer Techs. We have decided that if all else fails, when we get our taxes back, we are going to pay off our car and use the extra $$ to get me on his work plan... That is the only way that we could afford it. I have been trying to get a job as well and that has been nothing but a disappointment. Also, I am working to get into the nursing program and have to have a 4.0 gpa, so I am not sure that I could handle a job right now on top of everything else. :( I found a county clinic that is designed for people without insurance and they charge based on your income. This is who I have my pap scheduled with and I am going to see how far I can get with them...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Juniper! That is very crazy. I have been lazy, thats why I havent been shopping:haha:. Next week Ill have more time in the day to shop. Hope all is good!
> 
> Yeah, I understand. You have your plate full! I hope you take some time to rest during your vacation! My kids are out on Friday 'til the 3rd. I am doing Ok. I have been having a pretty hard time the past week or so. This is just so tiring! This month it has been 2 1/2 years. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Juniper:hugs:. I know some of what you feel. For me it was a year and a half so I cant imagine two and a half years. I know how tiring it is and Im keeping you lifted in prayer. I know God is going to bless you with a baby and you will never forget this journey but you will have a testimony for someone else. Where are you at with the insurance? Were you able to get it or were you all still waiting on some things first?
> Wishing you all the best!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I know that you are right, it just feels like it will never happen :( DH is having trouble finding another job. The market is total crap around here... Especially for Computer Techs. We have decided that if all else fails, when we get our taxes back, we are going to pay off our car and use the extra $$ to get me on his work plan... That is the only way that we could afford it. I have been trying to get a job as well and that has been nothing but a disappointment. Also, I am working to get into the nursing program and have to have a 4.0 gpa, so I am not sure that I could handle a job right now on top of everything else. :( I found a county clinic that is designed for people without insurance and they charge based on your income. This is who I have my pap scheduled with and I am going to see how far I can get with them...Click to expand...

Thats awesome to pay your car off. I think thats a great plan:thumbup: Ok so you have your bachelors degree already and just trying to enter the nursing program? Im not sure how that works, anyway I know it will all work out. I think the economy is not that great everywhere so dont feel bad. I teach, so I know that will be around forever. I hope:haha:


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies :flow:

Jenn, I'm sorry you're feeling down :( I know it's hard. It's really hard to understand why we put through such hardships. I agree wit KC. I really hope you're blessed soon, it sounds like you're a great mom already.

Brooke how far are you in your cycle? You sound like you're well on your way to the next BFP for the thread.

Jrc, congrats on the weight loss. It's going to make your pregnancy so much easier.

KC, you're looking lovely hun!

Kat, where are you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies :flow:
> 
> Jenn, I'm sorry you're feeling down :( I know it's hard. It's really hard to understand why we put through such hardships. I agree wit KC. I really hope you're blessed soon, it sounds like you're a great mom already.
> 
> Brooke how far are you in your cycle? You sound like you're well on your way to the next BFP for the thread.
> 
> Jrc, congrats on the weight loss. It's going to make your pregnancy so much easier.
> 
> KC, you're looking lovely hun!
> 
> Kat, where are you?

Thanks! I cant believe you are in the last box on your ticker already! Wow. Are you ready for baby?


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Jolene! I was just thinking about you. How are you doing? Have you started your weekly appt's yet? I am so excited for you!


----------



## BWilliams

Jolene I'm 12dpo! Your c-section date is so soon how exciting!!! I wonder how Kat is doing?


----------



## Shey

Jolene your c-section is on my sister's birthday!


----------



## Jolene

Shey said:


> Jolene your c-section is on my sister's birthday!

Wow Shey, that's my birthday too :)



mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks! I cant believe you are in the last box on your ticker already! Wow. Are you ready for baby?

I was so excited when I reached the last box. Only 18 days to go...



Juniper said:


> Thanks Jolene! I was just thinking about you. How are you doing? Have you started your weekly appt's yet? I am so excited for you!

I'm doing well thanks. It's my 11yr wedding anniversary today :)

Everything is ready for baby to arrive. My bag and baby's bag is packed and the nursery is ready. If you'd like to see pics, I have posted them here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/487276-nursery-finally-ready.html


----------



## Shey

Aww Jolene that is so cool


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Jolene your c-section is on my sister's birthday!
> 
> Wow Shey, that's my birthday too :)
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I cant believe you are in the last box on your ticker already! Wow. Are you ready for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> I was so excited when I reached the last box. Only 18 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jolene! I was just thinking about you. How are you doing? Have you started your weekly appt's yet? I am so excited for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well thanks. It's my 11yr wedding anniversary today :)
> 
> Everything is ready for baby to arrive. My bag and baby's bag is packed and the nursery is ready. If you'd like to see pics, I have posted them here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/487276-nursery-finally-ready.htmlClick to expand...

I cant wait to see the pics when I get home! My pc at work wont allow me too:growlmad:. Yah not much longer:winkwink:.


----------



## Shey

Jolene the nursery looks so pretty! you did a great job on it.


----------



## Juniper

Oh, so cute Jolene! That is one lucky baby girl :) I love the butterflies on the dresser and closet!


----------



## jrc10

Jolene. What a unique nursery! I've never seen one like it. :) 

BWilliams/Juniper - I'm ready for your turns!!!!

mrskcbrown - you look gorgeous! 

As for me...I'm just waiting to see what's going to happen. I guess we'll see. :)


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - Where are you in your cycle?

Jolene - Happy Anniversary!! 

AFM - Well, things just keep getting worse... I found out that my boys' biomom just had a baby. WTF?!?!? You guys really have no idea how horrible this woman is. If there is anyone who is truly evil, she is it. She is a disgusting human being and I want to cry that another defenseless life has been put in her hands. This is her 4th child. One was killed due to neglect and the other 2 were put in foster homes over and over again for abuse and neglect until she finally ended up in prison and gave up her parental rights. Now she has another victim. Seriously, people like this need to be sterilized!! I am sorry for ranting. I am just so angry and sad for that poor little baby.


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, that is awful. I'm so sorry to hear that! You must be taking this really hard. My thoughts and prayers are with you hun :hugs: and that little defenseless baby!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> Jenn, that is awful. I'm so sorry to hear that! You must be taking this really hard. My thoughts and prayers are with you hun :hugs: and that little defenseless baby!

Thanks, Jolene. It really sucks. I feel a connection to the baby, you know. He is my sons' bio-half brother. I love these kids like I gave birth to them and I really hate (or the closest thing to hate that a normal person can feel) that woman for what she did to them. I really just pray that he will be taken away before she can do anything horrible to him. Stuff like this just makes me want look up in the sky a scream "What are you thinking?!?!?!?" Why can a sociopathic kleptomaniac child-abusing con-artist keep getting pregnant and good women like us have to suffer for years with the pain and want. How does that make since? How is that fair? To us and to the children....


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry juniper I don't understand it either but I just try not to question him and I just pray about the situation. As for me the witch got me this morning so I went for my cd1 exam my progesterone level last month was an 11.4 and the doctor told me that before I started the meds it was a .8 or .08 I don't remeber lol so cd3-cd7 I take the fermara again and then if that fails ill start the clomid next month.


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am sorry that you didn't get your BFP, but it is great that you are getting back to regular cycles. I am praying that you get your bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Yeah I'm happy that my period came on time. I was just really bummed I really thought this was it I really just had that feeling :-(


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am sorry, hun. :hugs:

I think that I am Oving early... I am on cd12 today... I guess I will know tomorrow morning when I temp...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Brooke: Sorry about AF. I was rooting really hard for you but I know its going to happen. Things with your cycles are now looking up and thats a great thing. 

AFM, we took pics today at JCPenney, and if you care to see them, the link is in my journal!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Juniper

Hello ladies. How is everyone doing? I have great news!! Dh's had his annual health insurance meeting at work today and they changed some things around and we can afford to put me on the plan!!:happydance::happydance: I am so excited! Can you tell? lol


----------



## Jolene

That's awesome Jenn. I'm sure you're over the moon. Well done to hubby, tell him he has a fan in South Africa.

I'm so chuffed with myself. I have fabric left over from when I had a few baby things made. I have always wanted to learn to use a sewing machine so I thought I'd be adventurous yesterday and got my friends one and made a tag blanket!!! Thanks to youtube I could figure out how to use it, lol. It's not perfect but I'm so proud, lol. Wish I could get some lessons from you Jenn.

Absolutely gorgeous photos KC!!!!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> That's awesome Jenn. I'm sure you're over the moon. Well done to hubby, tell him he has a fan in South Africa.
> 
> I'm so chuffed with myself. I have fabric left over from when I had a few baby things made. I have always wanted to learn to use a sewing machine so I thought I'd be adventurous yesterday and got my friends one and made a tag blanket!!! Thanks to youtube I could figure out how to use it, lol. It's not perfect but I'm so proud, lol. Wish I could get some lessons from you Jenn.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous photos KC!!!!

Thanks Jolene. I am very excited. I don't feel powerless anymore. I hope that this means that we can get some answers soon. Yes, I am so grateful to my husband so providing for us. I thanked him like 5 times today :) I will tell him what you said. :) I think that is fantastic that you made a blanket! Don't beat yourself up about it not being perfect. I am sure that it is much better than the first thing that I sewed! :haha: It takes lots of practice. I have been sewing regularly for 5 years and I still make a mess of things on a regular basis :) I actually just finished a quilt for my baby nephew today. It is by no means perfect, but I am happy with it.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay juniper that's awesome! I'm so excited for you!!! Kcbrown it won't let me see your pictures :-( Jrc-how are you honey?


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Yay juniper that's awesome! I'm so excited for you!!! Kcbrown it won't let me see your pictures :-( Jrc-how are you honey?

Hmm and you logged in with [email protected]? The password is justice. Hopefully it will let you log in.

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

No I didn't log in I didn't know the password and stuff but ill go look now!


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - The pictures are adorable. You have a beautiful family! We got our pictures done last week as well. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> MrsBrown - The pictures are adorable. You have a beautiful family! We got our pictures done last week as well. :)

Thanks so much!!!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

mrskcbrown the pics are really pretty. JcPenney does a great job at pics and so does sears. I am gonna make an appt at sears for pics of me and my LO we have a free session.


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies, I just wanted to stop by to see how everyone is doing. I hope every has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Jolene

Hope you all have a very MeRrY BlEsSeD ChRiStMaS!!! ​

Jenn, Brooke, Shey, Kat, Jrc, NGRidley, Stace and Daria: Hope you've all written to Santa and those BFP's are on their way.

Amber, KC and Pelle: Enjoy your little bundles this Christmas!

:hug:​


----------



## mrskcbrown

Merry CHRISTmas to all! My family isnt here this year:cry: and Ive never spent this holiday without them ever but Im sure Ill survive. My mom had a serious surgery and so she was unable to make it this year. 

The best part is that I do have family, a job, husband, career, and especially God. I am so grateful and do not care if I dont get one gift. Just having all of the above is the best CHRISTmas gift:winkwink:.


----------



## Shey

Merry Christmas ladies! hope Santa was very good to ya'll and that ya'll got everything you wanted for christmas.


----------



## jrc10

Hello everyone! I'm loving the new pictures. I hope you're all having a great holiday (if you're celebrating one...)

I'm feeling kind of hopeless right now. I wonder if my time will ever come. AF isn't here, and my facebook is filling with new pregnancy statuses all the time. 3 just this week! I'm also tired of feeling this way. I'm just hopeless. I'm scheduling an appointment ASAP for me and DH. I can't really take this limbo state much longer.

Sorry for being such a downer. BWilliams - thanks for checking on me. :)

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm loving the new pictures. I hope you're all having a great holiday (if you're celebrating one...)
> 
> I'm feeling kind of hopeless right now. I wonder if my time will ever come. AF isn't here, and my facebook is filling with new pregnancy statuses all the time. 3 just this week! I'm also tired of feeling this way. I'm just hopeless. I'm scheduling an appointment ASAP for me and DH. I can't really take this limbo state much longer.
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer. BWilliams - thanks for checking on me. :)
> 
> Talk to you all soon.

I am sorry that you are feeling down hun. I really do know how you feel. I feel hopeful for the first time in a year. You have a doctor and you need to use him. If the meds they are giving you aren't working you need to call. I really hope that you will get answers and a bfp VERY soon! We need to start a 2011 BFP club ;)


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Juniper. I'm calling as soon as I get back. We are still visiting family right now. I'm hoping to get pregnant before I turn 30. LOL. That gives me a little less than 4 years. We'll see how that goes. The short term goal is before my birthday in August. :)


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Thanks Juniper. I'm calling as soon as I get back. We are still visiting family right now. I'm hoping to get pregnant before I turn 30. LOL. That gives me a little less than 4 years. We'll see how that goes. The short term goal is before my birthday in August. :)

Yeah, I am past my first deadline. I always thought I would have a baby before I was 25. My new deadline is to be pregnant before I am 25. That would be July and for the first time I feel like there might be a chance! We will have to see what the dr says though. My insurance kicks in Jan 1, but I don't have a dr yet. We know of a good one that is accepting patients and I am going to go get the new patient package on Monday. I am hoping that I can get my first appointment in Jan sometime.


----------



## jrc10

YAY! I'm excited for you! I'll have a real buddy then. LOL. We'll be going through the same stuff. I got so upset the other day that my own mom said she would help us financially if we needed her. That makes me feel really lucky, but I'm going to do my best to pay everything myself. That's pretty much the reason that I haven't gone again, yet. Now that I'm up to date with everything else, I'm excited to see what our next step is. :)

Still no AF for me, but I'm not getting my hopes up. My boobs have been a little sore, but that's it. I wish AF would get here, so I can use ov strips in my next cycle.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy Holidays ladies!

I feel like a grandma on this board:haha:. I will be 36 TOMORROW!:happydance: You all are some young, pretty, tenderoni's.:haha: Bobby Brown use to have a song called Tenderoni.

@Juniper: Im glad all of the insurance issues are working theirselves out. Im sure you will get the help you need!:hugs:

@JRC: Praying and hoping everything works out for you. 30 is a good time limit but Im hoping it happens sooner. I had my first at 26 and now this one at 36:wacko:. What an age gap:haha:

Be blessed!:cloud9:


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> I feel like a grandma on this board:haha:. I will be 36 TOMORROW!:happydance: You all are some young, pretty, tenderoni's.:haha: Bobby Brown use to have a song called Tenderoni.
> 
> @Juniper: Im glad all of the insurance issues are working theirselves out. Im sure you will get the help you need!:hugs:
> 
> @JRC: Praying and hoping everything works out for you. 30 is a good time limit but Im hoping it happens sooner. I had my first at 26 and now this one at 36:wacko:. What an age gap:haha:
> 
> Be blessed!:cloud9:

You are not a grandma! I think your belly proves that. ;) I might have age on my side, but I definitely have a complicated life. lol. My oldest son will be 12 in March and my youngest just turned 8. Even though I am only 24, I feel like my life is getting away from me! We are worried that our boys will be grown before we have bio-kids.


----------



## jrc10

Juniper, that just gives you two babysitters! I'm 9 years older than my brother, and I loved helping with him. :)

mrskcbrown, I don't think you're a grandma at all! I think you look great! :)


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Juniper, that just gives you two babysitters! I'm 9 years older than my brother, and I loved helping with him. :)
> 
> mrskcbrown, I don't think you're a grandma at all! I think you look great! :)

lol. I honestly never thought of that! I probably should have.... I have a sister that is 7 years younger than I am and she is my boys' babysitter.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas! We today I'm on cd11 and I'm waiting on my clear blue ovulation test from amazon to come in today even though we have over a foot of snow! Which is very unusal for us! Since we have nothing to do but stay inside maybe we can make a snow baby ;-) Juniper & Jrc I'm really praying for you 2 I really want us 3 to get pregnant together!!! And mskcbrown honey you don't even look close to being a grandma! Jolene only a few days left I bet your super excited! I wonder what happened to Kat & Stace?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies!

@Juniper: I Pray that you have bio-kids before they get grown but if they are a bit older then they will be able to help you and they will be just as excited. Some of my students I teach are 17 yrs old and their parents are still having babies and they are happy!

My hubby wants 2 more kids but at 36 today, I told him lets shoot for one more first.:wacko: I want to be done with kids by 40.:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Brooke,Juniper, and Jrc I hope you ladies get your :bfp: really soon

mrskcbrown you don't look like a gma to me you're still young looking to me


----------



## Juniper

Happy Birthday MrsBrown!! I hope you have a great day! We are undecided about how many we want. We figure that it is healthy to take them one at a time... 

Jolene- How are you doing hun? SO CLOSE!!! :haha:

Brooke - Oh how wonderful it would be for the 3 of use to be pg together! :hugs: I hope you get your opks today. And get to bding! You gotta stay warm somehow, right? ;)


----------



## BWilliams

Well its 8pm and still no opk's :-( but its ok its only cd11 and I didn't O last month till cd16 or 17 and we did it the day before yesterday and hopfully tonight! Happy Birthday Kcbrown! Me and dh wanted a kid before he turned 25 and he will be 27 this year :-(


----------



## Juniper

Good luck Brooke!

Well, I am not sure how things are going to pan out this month... last cycle my period came early (11 day lp instead of my usual 14/15 day lp) Also, my period was much much much heavier than any that I have had for maybe a year. Then this cycle I ov'ed early (cd 12 instead of cd 14). I know that Ovs can jump around and I am not too worried about that. But, I am lost as to predicting when af is going to arrive. I am 10 dpo today and I have really sore breasts and cramps, so I have a feeling af is on the way, but if I have another 11 day lp, then my cycle would only be 24 days long since I oved so early. Dh is hoping that the wacky period last month reset me and we will get a bfp, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## BWilliams

Hmmm juniper hopfully its a bfp! My boobs were extra sore yesterday so bad that even a sports bra was killing me but I was on cd11 so I don't know where that came from? Hopefully my opk's come today so I can start testing soon! I'm really hoping it works this month I don't wanna start clomid next month :-(


----------



## Jolene

Belated Happy Birthday KC :cake: Hope you had an awesome day!

I didn't know whether to post this here as I don't want to upset anyone but since you asked... Baby is coming tomorrow. Doc reckons baby is finished cookin' and he doesn't want to risk me going into labor over the weekend and having an emergency c-sec.

All the best for all you wonderful women :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Not upset I'm super happy for you! I can't believe its time where did those 9 months go? I'm sure you feel differently though lol


----------



## Juniper

Oh Jolene, how fantastic!! Congrats ahead of time! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Jolene! Ill keep you in my prayers!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls I finally got my opks in the mail and after being a little bit crampy I tested and got a smiley face  I'm super excited but unsure at the same time because I have pcos I hope its not a false positive but on my other opks I NEVER got even close to a positive...oh I'm so nervous


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Ok girls I finally got my opks in the mail and after being a little bit crampy I tested and got a smiley face  I'm super excited but unsure at the same time because I have pcos I hope its not a false positive but on my other opks I NEVER got even close to a positive...oh I'm so nervous

You know I have PCOS too so go ahead and trust it. I never came close on those other tests too. Go get busy with hubby....put on your best lingerie:haha:.


----------



## Juniper

Yay Brooke! Perfect timing! Go make that snow baby!!


----------



## BWilliams

Well well well we made that snow baby hahaha! I really was not expecting a positive opk on cd13 I have never O'd this early its always been between cd 17-21 but that was also without fertility meds!


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Ladies :)

Woohoo, GO Brooke!


----------



## jrc10

Jolene - I'm soooo excited! YAY! We need to see pics ASAP. :) 

BWilliams - OMG I'm so living through you right now! I'm getting some of the opk's tomorrow. :D 

I've decided that I'm determined to get preggers. I'm not giving up. Every day that passes, I feel more and more that God wants me to have a baby. I feel really postitive for you all, too. I just think he's making me wait (like normal. haha) He's really taught me what patience is. But I'm not giving up. I'm more hopeful than ever. I just need to do my part in this and stop whining about 'why not me?'

I hope you all have a great night. 

See you tomorrow! :)


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - We can work on patience together :hugs: I agree with you. I believe that we will all be preggo one day, we just need to do our part and leave the rest to God.

Speaking of doing my part ;) I am going to turn my new patient packet today and schedule my first appointment. I am really hoping that I can get in in January! Also, I have a question for you girls... What type of dr are you all seeing? Family Practice? Gyno? Fertility? I haven't seen a dr for fertility before and I am just wondering with is ahead of me...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Jrc - We can work on patience together :hugs: I agree with you. I believe that we will all be preggo one day, we just need to do our part and leave the rest to God.
> 
> Speaking of doing my part ;) I am going to turn my new patient packet today and schedule my first appointment. I am really hoping that I can get in in January! Also, I have a question for you girls... What type of dr are you all seeing? Family Practice? Gyno? Fertility? I haven't seen a dr for fertility before and I am just wondering with is ahead of me...

Hey!

Most times you will have to see an OB/GYN first and then they refer you to the fertility specialist. The OB/GYN has to do some things on their end first to see if they can help you conceive and if they cant they move you on to the specialist. I have Cigna insurance and thats how it works for me. Yours may be a bit different. GL!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Juniper I go to a Family Practice doctor she is great. She also does OB it's like killing two stones in one.


----------



## BWilliams

I go to my oby-gyn he's awesome! Well I totally feel like I'm ovulating my ovary feels like its about to exploded  anyways me and dh are going on a mini vacation to maryland....and dh is certain I'm pregnant haha but he says we will keep trying anyways gotta love his positivity lmbo I hope all you girls have a wonderful new year! Congrates Jolene!


----------



## jrc10

i go to the 'girl dr.' LOL :)

it's a place called 'womancare.' it's all about the ladies and the babies.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls. I guess I am going to have to establish with my pcp and get her to refer me to an OBGYN... Damn, now that I have insurance I want answers NOW! :haha: 

Brooke - Have a wonderful trip! Remember, opks mean 12-24 hours, so you could be oving now. I really hope this is it for you!! :hugs:

Happy New Year everyone! I am praying that the :witch: will stay away from me this weekend.


----------



## BWilliams

Well I know I'm O'ing and its another monster egg cause it hurts! I pray af don't come for you this weekend either you need a bfp!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Brooke - I am hoping that I can test on Tuesday morning. I am now past last months LP, so hopefully that is a good sign.:thumbup:


----------



## BWilliams

Yes hopfully its a good sign! I'm praying for you!


----------



## jrc10

Good luck ladies! I'm cramping, have sore bbs, and my back is killing me! I'm sure AF is coming, which is fine, b/c I'm ready for the next cycle. :)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Shey

https://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/fruzsi1/happy%20new%20year/bukk.gif

Hope 2011 bring you lovely ladies joy and happiness and those :bfp: !!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Happy New Years Girls! Jrc I'm sorry af is coming but I'm kinda happy its actually maybe coming!


----------



## Juniper

Happy New Year Everyone!! I hope that everyone had a great night! Any New Year's resolutions include babies? ;) Mine is to find answers. I am determined to have answers and a plan by the end of the year.

Jrc - I am sorry that the witch in coming :hugs: Hopefully your body will adjust very soon!! And you will get that BFP Small steps right? 

Jolene - I am been thinking about you and your bundle of joy. I am anxious to hear how you lovely ladies are doing! I hope that you are both well. :hugs: P.S. We want to see pictures!!! 

AFM - Well, today is 14 dpo... I am starting to get a little spazy. :haha: Praying that I can test on Tuesday!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy New Years and I hope everyone had a grand time!


----------



## jrc10

AF got me today...Happy New Year! haha.

I'm hoping that I get it right this cycle. :) I'm gonna dtd as much as possible and use an ovulation kit...poor DH. I hope he's ready. LOL.


----------



## BWilliams

Sorry af got you jrc :-( you should get the clear blue ones they work pretty good this was my first month and I really like them no guess work at all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Have fun JRC!


----------



## Juniper

Sorry the witch got you JRC :( I really admire your attitude, though... Ready to get right back to business ;) Still no AF for me...


----------



## jrc10

Thanks ladies. I'd be just find if I could stop eating! I'm eating everything... I hope this AF is over soon. I'll be ticked if I gain any weight back. I kept all of my weight off over the holidays!

I think I'm going to put in an order on Amazon, too. It's so much cheaper than the store. 

Goodnight everyone. 3am says it's bedtime. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies :flow:
> 
> Jenn, I'm sorry you're feeling down :( I know it's hard. It's really hard to understand why we put through such hardships. I agree wit KC. I really hope you're blessed soon, it sounds like you're a great mom already.
> 
> Brooke how far are you in your cycle? You sound like you're well on your way to the next BFP for the thread.
> 
> Jrc, congrats on the weight loss. It's going to make your pregnancy so much easier.
> 
> KC, you're looking lovely hun!
> 
> Kat, where are you?

Hello ladies!

Happy new year I hope you are having a great year so far. We are waiting until my cycle begins in 14 or so days so we can have another go at IVF. It has been a long wait!

I'm just catching up but looks like Jolene you had your babies?

xox


----------



## BWilliams

Kat we missed you! I hope ivf works so me you jrc & juniper can be bump buddies real soon! I'm 4dpo I got in cd21 which is jan 6th for blood work to see if I ovulated I wonder what my number was this onth.


----------



## Jolene

Hi ladies, Happy New Year to you all. Hope the new year brings you all your heart desires (and we know what that is, lol)

Well, little Mackenzie Natalie was born on 30/12 weighing 3.55kg(7.8lb), 50cm. She is really beautiful and I can't stop staring at her. I have attached pics for you all to see.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1782.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









DSCF1985.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jrc10

Jolene - SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I hope you're both doing well. :) I'm so happy for you! 


I have a question for everyone: Yesterday I was pretty sure AF was here. I had some very light pink spotting...so I used a tampon. I changed it last night before I went to bed. There was really nothing there and nothing there this morning...I still have sore bbs and I'm cramping.

Does this mean I'm still in? or is AF just taking her time? Help!


----------



## jrc10

I have an announcement ladies...I took 3 tests today...all positive!

I'm going to the doctor in the morning to confirm. :)

Here is a link to my post with a picture:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/498646-my-turn.html#post8445743


----------



## mrskcbrown

@JRC: :yipee::yipee::yipee:OMG! I am so excited for you. Which tests did you use? I think to add pics you have to scroll down and go to manage attachments! I am so wishing you the best:thumbup:!

@Jolene: Your daughter is so beautiful and chubby. I just want to squeeze those cheeks! Congrats to you and hubby!!!

@Brooke: I think your numbers will be higher and hopefully a BFP too!!!:happydance:

@Juniper: Wishing you thee best! When do you plan to test? When is af usually due?

AFM, I think I have 46 days to go and I dont want my pregnancy to end:shrug:.


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - Thank you so much! I didn't actually feel like crying until I read your post. I'm still in shock. I don't believe it. I still saved a test for tomorrow morning. hahahah! I really hope my dr. will take a walk-in. I'm gonna be there right at opening. LOL.

BWilliams and Juniper - If I can do it, I KNOW you can do it! Not stressing and having fun really does work. Good luck ladies. I love you all!!!! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> mrskcbrown - Thank you so much! I didn't actually feel like crying until I read your post. I'm still in shock. I don't believe it. I still saved a test for tomorrow morning. hahahah! I really hope my dr. will take a walk-in. I'm gonna be there right at opening. LOL.
> 
> BWilliams and Juniper - If I can do it, I KNOW you can do it! Not stressing and having fun really does work. Good luck ladies. I love you all!!!! :)

Awhhh Im so happy for you! Metformin probably helped a lil bit too!:thumbup:


----------



## jrc10

haha. Yes, probably!


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc OMG OMG I'm super freaking exctied for you holly crap oh my goodness! What did the hubby say? Call your doctors in the am and tell them hopefully they can get you in! I'm super excited for you!


----------



## Juniper

YAY Jrc!!!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance: You truly deserve it!! I am praying for a happy and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper were next!!!


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - She is precious! I am so happy that you both are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - I am still hanging in there... I am 15dpo today. The longest lp I have ever had was 15 days, so I will be late if I don't get my period tomorrow. I am feeling a little crampy now, but they are not typical af cramps... more like digestion cramps... I have a feeling that af will arrive today. DH wants me to test NOW. lol. I am going to so buy tests today. I still haven't decided when to test... I really don't want to get another negative!

Kat - It's good to hear from you! We missed you :hugs: I am praying for you and this new cycle.


----------



## jrc10

Honestly, I'm kind of nervous...I just don't want something to go wrong. I'm just trying to relax until in the morning. 

I've just ran into some things about ectopic pregnancies and it scared me. I'm not having any sharp pains or bleeding though, so I'm trying to shove that away. 

DH refused to go get a test with me this morning, so I just went by myself. I got a Rite Aid brand digital test. It had two tests in it. I came back and used it. It was weird. It gave me two test strips but only one digital indicator. Anyway, he walked in there and it felt like forever. It said 'pregnant.' We looked at each other. And he made me take another one. I had already thrown away the urine...so I went again. It took no time for the two blue lines to pop up. But I didn't trust the test! So I went to get another one. I got the pink dye kind. I took it. The lines appeared. I'm saving the other one for in the morning and I'm going to the doctor. I hope they'll see me. I'm dying to find out for sure.


----------



## Juniper

JRC - Just breathe, hunny. The dr will be able to tell if everything is alright. And I am sure that it is. You know that people are far more likely to talk about the bad things than the good. Complications happen, we can't deny that, but they are far less likely to happen in this day and age. I really hope that you can get in to your doc tomorrow. I know that the OBs around here will order a blood test at the hospital and send you down there if they can't get you in right away. That might be an option for you if they can't get you in tomorrow. At least you can get it confirmed if nothing else. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

*Congrats JRC! *You know its so funny yesterday I was looking and looking through all the posts and I was so surprised there wasn't a BFP for you Brooke or Juniper and today here it is.... how exciting for you.. xoxox

Jolene congrats your little girl is beautiful! xox


----------



## jrc10

Sorry everyone. lol. 

I just took a long nap and I feel much better. I got a little emotional on DH today and he reminded me that everything will happen the way it's meant to.


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - Nothing to be sorry for. :hugs:

So.... I think that I am out... I have been spotting for a couple hours. It is very very light, but I have never spotted and it not be AF, so that it what I am expecting. 

Jrc, do you know what dpo you are?


----------



## Shey

Jolene she is so precious congrat mami!

Jrc a big CONGRATS! to you girlie and wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## jrc10

I think I am around 21 days dpo. 

Juniper - I had very light pink spotting Saturday and thought I was out...but I wasn't. :)

I used tampons and everything! Don't give up yet.

Also, how in the world do you figure out how far along you are? I have calulators telling me 5 weeks and 6 weeks. Which is right?

My last cycle started Nov. 27th. I'm pretty sure our conception date was Dec. 12th.


----------



## Juniper

Yeah, I know that you had some spotting. That is why I asked your cd, I was wondering if you spotted around the time of your expected period... How fantastic would it be if we were in the same boat. I am sure that it is too good to be true for both of us though.. I am waiting to use a tampon until I am sure that things are going to pick up. Just in case ;) Your pregnancy starts when the egg starts developing, which is the first day of your cycle. So, Nov 27 would be the day you count from. That would make you 5 weeks 1 day. Your ticker is right :) You should check out the due date calc on countdowntopregnancy.com. It is really cool.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Honestly, I'm kind of nervous...I just don't want something to go wrong. I'm just trying to relax until in the morning.
> 
> I've just ran into some things about ectopic pregnancies and it scared me. I'm not having any sharp pains or bleeding though, so I'm trying to shove that away.
> 
> DH refused to go get a test with me this morning, so I just went by myself. I got a Rite Aid brand digital test. It had two tests in it. I came back and used it. It was weird. It gave me two test strips but only one digital indicator. Anyway, he walked in there and it felt like forever. It said 'pregnant.' We looked at each other. And he made me take another one. I had already thrown away the urine...so I went again. It took no time for the two blue lines to pop up. But I didn't trust the test! So I went to get another one. I got the pink dye kind. I took it. The lines appeared. I'm saving the other one for in the morning and I'm going to the doctor. I hope they'll see me. I'm dying to find out for sure.

LOL, ok back away from the tests! Dont waste more money:wacko:. You are deffo preggo girlie! Funny thing, before I got my BFP, I tested a lot. When I got my BFP, I only tested one time on a digital test. I didnt go and buy more or anything.:shrug:


----------



## jrc10

They did the blood test on me and the receptionist said my numbers were low. She thought the doctor would have me retest. They're supposed to call me back at some point today.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> They did the blood test on me and the receptionist said my numbers were low. She thought the doctor would have me retest. They're supposed to call me back at some point today.

Well your numbers will be low if you are only 4-5 weeks pregnant. When I got my blood tested at 4-5 weeks, it was 88.5. Two days later it had doubled. 

Check out this info on beta levels:

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level
https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html

All is well!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - MrsBrown is right... Your levels double every 2 days in early pregnancy. It could also mean that you Oved later than you thought.

AFM - I have been cursed. lol. I am moving forward though. No moping around this month :) I am going to see my dr on Friday (7th) and I have already ordered my new opks on Amazon.


----------



## jrc10

I'm still waiting for the doctor to call me, but DH got really impatient and called them. He said, "Babe, you really are pregnant, but they want you do to another blood test on Thursday. Your number needs to triple by then."

He also said they were still gonna call me. lol. He's just excited and scared. I'm just calm. No matter what happens, at least I know it's possible for us. :D


----------



## jrc10

My number is 23. They asked about if I had any bleeding. I told them about the light pink. Then they said that maybe I'm just really early. Maybe I ovulated later than I thought? We DTD Dec. 12th, which is when I thought it would've happened. But if I'm not 5 weeks, maybe it was Dec. 20th, 21st, or 25th?

I dunno. I guess we'll find out more on Thursday.


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, I am so excited for you!!!!!! I pray that your little bean is healthy and strong and brings you infinite joy! Tick, tock, tick, tock, Thursday now seems forever away.... Can't wait to hear an update on your awesome news. Tell the daddy I say well done!


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc- I'm praying for you and lil peanut but I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## Shey

Jrc You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope your lil beanie sticks


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Jrc: Im sure all is well! No stressing:hugs:.

@Jolene: How is motherhood? 

Hope everyone is having a grand day!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - How are you doing today hun? I am praying for you and your little bean. I really hope that this is meant to be! :hugs:

Jolene - How are you and baby doing? Adjusting to life at home?

I am doing well, I think I am back to my 2 day periods... I would not complain if I didn't think that it meant something is wrong. I really cannot wait to get some answers.


----------



## BWilliams

My day has stunk today marks 1 year of ttc and my dog got away from me and was attack by the dogs next door ugh! Sorry I'm a grumpy butt today haha


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> My day has stunk today marks 1 year of ttc and my dog got away from me and was attack by the dogs next door ugh! Sorry I'm a grumpy butt today haha

:hugs:Hopefully you will receive some great news at the end of this cycle!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I'm doing fine. Thank you for asking. :) My boobs are really sore, I have some dull cramping and I took a 3 hour nap today. DH and my mom are just kind of waiting for Thursday, too, but I haven't felt anything that's 'off' or scary to me. I'm actually feeling fine about everything. I just feel blessed to know it's possible. :) I'm hoping that it's your time very soon. :hugs:

BWilliams - I'm so sorry! Our kitty is like our little baby and I would be so upset if anything like that happened to him. How is your puppy? I hope you get good news too! We'll be bump buddies. ;)


----------



## BWilliams

My puppy is my baby also I was crying like a baby man I even jumped between them and tried to get the other dog off my baby...he's acting ok so far so I'm just going to watch him. I would love to be your bump buddy dh swears I'm pregnant he even calls all day to check up on me and if he can't get ahold of me he calls eveyone and I mean everyone and that's really not like him its kinda weird lol I'm 6dpo and the only thing I'm felling is cramping on my lower left side...and I'm tired which is nothing new lol


----------



## jrc10

I would say if it isn't acting normal tomorrow, go to the vet. Poor little thing. :(

Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## BWilliams

He's fine so far but I think I'm going to take him in anyways just to be safe! I have blood work tomorrow to see if I ovulated just not sure how that number going to look since I O'd on cd13 and tomorrow will be cd21...wonder how my lp will look this cycle


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I would say if it isn't acting normal tomorrow, go to the vet. Poor little thing. :(
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you!

You got your BFP on Jan 2, 2011. Make sure you change your ticker thingy because you have 2010:winkwink:.


----------



## Jolene

Brooke, sorry to hear about your dog :( Hope you have good results tomorrow with your tests.

Jenn and KC, it's going great at home. I was released a day early from hospital because I was doing really well and promised the doc to take it easy when I get home but it's so hard. There is so much I want to do and I don't enjoy sitting around. I did a bit too much yesterday and was forced (by the pain) to take it easy today. Mackenzie is doing great and I'm really enjoying her. Jess is such a proud big brother and loves to kiss and hold her. My hubby has 6 weeks leave so I am really blessed as he is so helpful. He only goes back to work on the 14 Feb :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Brooke, sorry to hear about your dog :( Hope you have good results tomorrow with your tests.
> 
> Jenn and KC, it's going great at home. I was released a day early from hospital because I was doing really well and promised the doc to take it easy when I get home but it's so hard. There is so much I want to do and I don't enjoy sitting around. I did a bit too much yesterday and was forced (by the pain) to take it easy today. Mackenzie is doing great and I'm really enjoying her. Jess is such a proud big brother and loves to kiss and hold her. My hubby has 6 weeks leave so I am really blessed as he is so helpful. He only goes back to work on the 14 Feb :)

Awhh thats so good that DH is off 6 weeks. I think my hubby gets no time off:shrug: but he may take a few days. Im sure the help is much needed. Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am sorry to hear about your puppy. I hope he will be ok. Also, good luck on your blood work! I am excited to here what it is.

Jolene - I am so glad that things are going well. Take it easy. Take advantage of DH being home. You can do the other stuff later. Now is the time for you to be resting and cuddling Mackenzie :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Thanks :) KC, he had so much leave owing to him so he just applied for it all and shockingly enough they gave it to him :dance:


----------



## jrc10

thanks mrskcbrown! i tend to live in the past. haha. 

BWilliams - I really REALLY hope everything goes well for you!

Tomorrow is a big day for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls so far my puppy is doing ok! What time is your appt tomorrow jrc? Mine is at 2:30 I really wanna hurry up and find out but the results might night come in till Monday so I still gotta wait the weekend.


----------



## jrc10

I'm going to get my lil dr.'s note at 8am and go straight to the hospital to get my blood drawn. I should be able to call them around 10am or 10:30am. 

I'm getting nervous. lol. I've been doing great, but I had a few tears earlier. But... I know that if it's meant to be, it will be. 

I'll be stalking our group tomorrow then, to see your update. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - You better let us know asap! :haha: I am very excited to hear your results!!


----------



## BWilliams

I know I'm excited post as soon as u can!


----------



## Juniper

That goes for you too Brooke! lol. Are you just going to the lab or are you going to see the doctor? I really hope this is it for you! Hopefully we will both have some good news by Monday! I am getting so nervous about the dr Friday morning... I know that I will be getting my PAP, A1C / blood glucose and thyroid tested. Other than that, I am not sure what she is going to do. I am worried that she just isn't going to be sympathetic to fertility and refuse to refer me to a Gyno. :(


----------



## BWilliams

Today its just labs to see if I ovulated my progesterin level...I hope your appt goes good tomorrow I'm praying for yah!


----------



## jrc10

The results are in. My hcg is now 61!!! My first appointment is Jan. 18th, and I pick up my vitamins this evening. 

Since I didn't triple, the doctor may want me to do another blood test before the 18th, but they said they would call me about that.

I'm officially excited!

BWilliams - I can't wait to hear your results. Don't leave me hanging!!!

Juniper - When I had my first round of bloodwork, they did 5 tests on me. :( booo! I hope everything turns out great for you! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> The results are in. My hcg is now 61!!! My first appointment is Jan. 18th, and I pick up my vitamins this evening.
> 
> Since I didn't triple, the doctor may want me to do another blood test before the 18th, but they said they would call me about that.
> 
> I'm officially excited!
> 
> BWilliams - I can't wait to hear your results. Don't leave me hanging!!!

Thats awesome:happydance:. I didnt know they wanted them to triple. They just wanted mines to double. It just shows you may have ovulated later than you think:winkwink:. Glad all is well!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Jrc!!! Juniper when I was first tested they took so much blood and tested for a lot of things don't sweat it you'll look back and be glad to find out what's going on with your body! Well today is 8dpo and earlier I felt like I was having af cramps but then they went away so idk....Jrc ill post as soon as I find out my results but that won't be till mon/tues :-( so have u told anyone besides ur hubby & mom?


----------



## jrc10

I have told my mom, sister in law, and one friend. My mom told her sign. other, my gma, my brother, my dad, and a couple of people she works with...my hubby told a couple of friends, his parents, their sign. others, his gma. and His gma has told the rest of their family. Lucky for me, most of these people don't have facebook! lol. I know they are just excited, but still.

I've already been pissed at how many people know...I just don't want my staff or my supervisor to know until I feel it's time for ME to tell them. Lucky for me, most of these people who know don't have facebook! lol. My staff and boss are my FB friends. That's the only worry I have. I've actually thought about deactivating my account. Until the end of Feb. beginning of March, but maybe that's just my hormones?


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I have told my mom, sister in law, and one friend. My mom told her sign. other, my gma, my brother, my dad, and a couple of people she works with...my hubby told a couple of friends, his parents, their sign. others, his gma. and His gma has told the rest of their family. Lucky for me, most of these people don't have facebook! lol. I know they are just excited, but still.
> 
> I've already been pissed at how many people know...I just don't want my staff or my supervisor to know until I feel it's time for ME to tell them. Lucky for me, most of these people who know don't have facebook! lol. My staff and boss are my FB friends. That's the only worry I have. I've actually thought about deactivating my account. Until the end of Feb. beginning of March, but maybe that's just my hormones?

Did you make an announcement on FB? How would they find out other than you making the announcement? You think from others, that you mentioned know already?? I didnt announce on FB until I was 12 weeks a long and even then I didnt have a big announcement. I just added it in my info about me section. I was too nervous to do the big announcement:shrug:. I wouldnt deactivate my acct but may tell those that do know please not to mention this on FB. GL with that!!:winkwink:


----------



## jrc10

Yes, worried about the others would say something. I've told them not to mention it already, but it's still a worry. I definately haven't announced anything on facebook, I was just worried because some people who know have facebook. 

It's just a little different with my job. I'm a residence director, and I manange a residence hall on a college campus, which means I live in one. I'm a little more connected to my boss and my staff and my job than most people. I think the only way I would say anything sooner than moving to second tri would be if it was really affecting my job. Until then, everyone will keep quiet for me. :)


----------



## Juniper

JRC - YAY!! I am so excited for you!! :happydance: I will keep prayin' for you. You know, news like this has a way of getting around. All you can do is talk to the people that know and don't worry about the rest. This should a happy and exciting time for you and DH. Please don't let stress ruin it for you :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

OK, so I am totally freaking out about my appointment in the morning! I feel like such a baby! :(


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> OK, so I am totally freaking out about my appointment in the morning! I feel like such a baby! :(

You will be fine. I promise! I'm very excited for you and know that you're one step closer! Good luck. :)


----------



## BWilliams

So I got blood work and results should be back by Tuesday I asked my doctor what tube was blocked my right one I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the left side but doesn't it have to go to the other side anyways?


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I am totally freaking out about my appointment in the morning! I feel like such a baby! :(
> 
> You will be fine. I promise! I'm very excited for you and know that you're one step closer! Good luck. :)Click to expand...

I mind is just racing... My main concern is that I will get a bad pap again. Last time it was just precancer, but what if I have full blown cervical cancer? Then what if she finds something else really bad? What if she finds nothing and tries to tell me there is nothing wrong? What if she completely blows me off and doesn't want to help at all? eh. :wacko:


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I kinda know how you feel I was terrified that my doctor was going to take on look at me and tell me I'm fat and send me on my way with no help or answers. But thank the Lord my doctor is awesome and has helped me out a lot. I pray its no cervical cancer my stepmom had that a few years back pretty rough stuff. She has been in remission for about 7 years now praise God!


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Juniper I kinda know how you feel I was terrified that my doctor was going to take on look at me and tell me I'm fat and send me on my way with no help or answers. But thank the Lord my doctor is awesome and has helped me out a lot. I pray its no cervical cancer my stepmom had that a few years back pretty rough stuff. She has been in remission for about 7 years now praise God!

Thanks Brooke. I am sure that I am just being dramatic. I know that what ever will happen tomorrow is what is in God's plan.


----------



## BWilliams

Alright Junier everything will be ok I'm praying for you!


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, that's great! When do they do your first scan?

Jenn, those crazy thoughts that are going through your mind are perfectly normal. The same things went through mine :wacko: You've done your charting, you know your cycle and they'll see that and know you're serious about this. They aren't just going to brush you aside! Good luck, can't wait to hear how it went :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Jrc when is your first scan girlie? I am so happy for you

Juniper I hope that everything goes well for you at your appt

Brooke I hope you get good results and that things are good for you

asfm Im just waiting to hear back from some places i applied at for a job. Cause the job I had in Nov was only seasonal so need a new one.


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - The doctor is there to help, and if they don't want to, then it's time for a new one...If it is something, then it's best to have the knowledge, so you can deal with it. Everything you're doing is a step in the right direction!

I have a question for you all. Do you think my numbers are too low? I was told that both times by the lady at the dr.'s office. I'm excited that my number went up, but those comments are still in the back of my mind. 

My first appointment is on Jan. 18th. I have no idea what they will do other than get my/dh's medical history. I started with my vitamins yesterday though. I highly recommend the gummy kind. They are fruity flavored and don't make me sick at all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I think your numbers are ok. Usually they are higher but you are still within the normal range. Ive read that the range starts at 5 miu and since they have doubled I think you are doing fine. When you go to DR on 18th if you are still concerned have them retested, and Im sure they will be much higher. Like I said my first one was an 88, and I thought that was low too, but it worked:winkwink:.

I think I take the natures own prenatals and they dont bother me at all:hugs:.


----------



## jrc10

I guess as long as they keep rising, I will try not to worry. :)

Thanks mrskcbrown.


----------



## Juniper

Well, today was a big disappointment... I got to the doctor, went back with the nurse,got weighed and what not, sat down in the little room and the doctor came in and told me she was sorry but she has to leave, her husband might be having a stroke. So I was rescheduled for next Fri.... I know I don't have any right to complain, especially considering what is going on with her husband, but that was a pretty big let down. DH said "Hey, we got further than last time right?" I am starting to wonder if there is a reason that all my appointments don't work out... Is that crazy?

Jrc - I am pretty sure that you are good as long as the numbers keep growing. I was thinking about it and I bet you that you oved around the 21st. That would have put you at 11dpo on the 1st which is perfect timing for an implantation bleed. That would also mean that you tested the day after implantation, which would totally explain the smaller numbers.


----------



## BWilliams

Well my numbers came back there only a 10.4 :-( I was really hoping they would be higher than last month 11.7 but guess not...


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Well my numbers came back there only a 10.4 :-( I was really hoping they would be higher than last month 11.7 but guess not...

At least you are ovulating:hugs:! My numbers use to come back .9 and .6. That doesnt mean you are out of the running. GL!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Good luck Brooke!! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams! I still think you have a chance. :) Keep the faith. I'm ready for a bump buddy!

Juniper - I'm sorry about the doctor! Hopefully her hubby is ok though. Good things come to those who wait. You'll probably have triplets. haha! Wouldn't you freak out?! I bet you are so right about my timing. We DTD on the 20th-21st...that was probably the night. I've been wanting to believe that, but you just never know. 

You all have made me feel so much better. I'm sticking with the positive unless something truly happens.Sorry for being a worrier. I hate second guessing myself! I guess that's just me. lol.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Jrc! Yeah I really hope that her husband is ok, too... I really hope that we can be bump buddies. I think I am going to need you to keep me sane! lol. Don't joke about the triplets! I have a dream at least 3 times a month about having multiples and it scares the crap out of me! Well, I am off to get a massage! Dh got me a gift certificate for Christmas. This is my first professional massage and I am excited. lol


----------



## BWilliams

I know I'm not out but I just feel out :-( I just really want it to happen soon I feel like I let my husband down he has done nothing but talk about me being me being pregnant :'( I just wanna give up


----------



## jrc10

Aww BWilliams - Don't give up hun. I thought I was out, too, but you really never know. If you think about it, you've really upped your chances. You actually knew when you ovulated and went for it. ;) I only took Metformin for 4 full months. I really think you're doing great! If you really are out this time, you know what you need to do next time. :) I think that's awesome! Remember when we didn't even know what was wrong with us? You've come so far since then. 

Juniper - I was kidding about the triplets, but I think for now that's how I will refer to your future pregnancy. haha. 

I think as a group, we've really learned a lot from each other.


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - :hugs: Don't give up, hun. You are on your way. If it is not this month, it will be very soon! 

Jrc - Your baby already has more brain cells than Paris Hilton! Love your ticker! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Thanks! I thought it was hilarious and very much us. :)

DH loved it. He's kind of into seeing what I do on here now. lol.


----------



## Juniper

How is everyone doing? I am getting anxious to use my fancy new opks! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

YAY! That's so exciting. I'm just truckin' along. RA Training began tonight. Got a full week of work. I did pretty well though. I only took a 30 minute nap today. lol. Training ALWAYS makes me tired though. 

This is going to be an important week for our little group!

Can't wait to hear your updates BWilliams & Juniper. Good luck!

Hope you all have a great week. Talk to you soon. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Hey ladies no update yet af is due Friday so well see


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I really hope this is it for you! I have my fingers crossed! Are you feeling any better?

Well, we started our SMEP last night ;) and my new thermometer (or thermomommyeater as Joey likes to say) should be here today. I tried the opks last night and am going to wait a few days to test again, I think. Do any on you know if the lines on the test strip are an accurate indication?


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, sorry to hear about your appointment again :( But as Jrc said, perhaps you need a little longer to prepare yourself for those triplets :baby: :baby: :baby:

Brooke, you're not out yet... Good Luck luv :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> Jenn, sorry to hear about your appointment again :( But as Jrc said, perhaps you need a little longer to prepare yourself for those triplets :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> Brooke, you're not out yet... Good Luck luv :hugs:

If I have triplets both you and Jrc are helping me by diapers!! :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Jolene: How is your 10 yr old responding to the new baby? Im just curious because my daughter is 10 as well. She says she is use to being the only child but still happy I am having a baby. Im emotional because Im worried about her feeling left out:shrug:.

@Brooke: Only a few more days and you will know and you are definitely not out yet! Any symptoms?:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - I was 8 when my baby sister was born and I loved it! My mom did little things to help us feel involved and included. Right before my sister was born, she took my older sister and I out shopping and let us each buy something to put in the babies room. I got her a piggy bank that my mom put on the window sill. When she was born I was so excited I used to get up early so that I could hold her before school. :haha: She also let me help her pick out Kate's outfit for the day. I even got to take Kate for show and tell! I still remember that. She was sleeping and one of the kids asked my mom when she would open her eyes (like a kitten) :haha: They were all small gestures, but they worked. I never felt left out or jealous of her. 

I would like you ladies' opinions on something.... My cousin has asked me to be her Maid of Honor at her wedding in August. I agreed to it over a year ago... We are now coming to the time where we are picking out dresses and stuff and I am worried about my timing. I wasn't going to tell her about anything until I actually got pregnant. But, now that we are actively working on solutions I am a not sure what to do. Do you guys think that I should tell her that there is a chance that I might be pregnant by the time of the wedding and that I might not fit in the dress she wants? I do not want to add extra stress if it is not necessary, but I also do not want mislead her...


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - I'm 9 years older than my brother. I LOVED helping with him. My mom made me feel so important by asking for my help and trusting me with things. She let me feed him and showed me how to change his diaper. I was his favorite person and played with him constantly. She called me his 'little mommy.' I loved that. She told me how important I was for being a big sister and trusted me to take care of him when he started riding my bus. 

I know that isn't quite the same view you wanted, but I think your daughter will be great! You have so much love, she could never feel left out. 

Juniper - I would happily help you with diapers. I'll buy in bulk. heehee. I'm glad you're doing SMEP. I really wanted to try that! I think if you stick to that and use your opk's you're gonna make this happen. :)

BWilliams - I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - You could let her know that it is a possiblility, but I think you should go with your gut. What does DH thing?


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown I also had a 7 years younger than me and my mom le me and kelsey my sister that's 18months younger then me pick out her name (crystal sky) an we also got to dress her up feed her and play lil mommy with her it was fun! I have no symthoms really just been cramping since Friday


----------



## Shey

Juniper I would let your cousin know. I have a question bout that, isn't the Maid of Honor suppose to be one that is not married? Cause my friend Tiffani told me that the Maid of Honor is one who is unmarried.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! I feel so reassured.:hugs: My daughter isnt my hubby's but he loves her like she is his own as well. At first I thought he wouldnt love her as much as his own bio child but he says that is foolishness. He will love her all the more. I guess my hormones got me feeling that way. My daughter told me today that she was my "big baby" and I said yes you are....always. I sometimes feel like I wouldnt love the "new" baby as much as I love my daughter:shrug:. I dont know why I have these crazy thoughts!!!!:nope: Thanks though, I feel much better!:hugs:

@Juniper: I probably wouldnt tell her until it happens. Then at that point you can get it altered. Do what your gut is telling you though. If it was me, I wouldnt be upset because you got preggo and was in my wedding. Id be excited for you!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks for the advise everyone! I am at least going to wait to see if I get put on meds....

Shey - I guess I would be the Matron of Honor... I think that is what you call it when you are married. She doesn't care if I am married or not...

MrsBrown - My children are not my bio children and I could not love them more. Dh and I have talked about it I we think that there might be a closer attachment to our bio children because we will be with them from day 1, but we are not worried about loving them any more/less or differently.


----------



## Shey

Juniper I wish you the best of luck. I hope you do get ur :bfp:


----------



## jrc10

I was just in a wedding with a preggo friend. We found out during planning, so we found a dress that could be altered etc. It worked out great! There's nothing like a 'last minute' miracle. :)


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - did they keep you on metformin?


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> mrskcbrown - did they keep you on metformin?

The day I got my BFP, I stopped taking metformin:dohh:. I hated it so much:nope:! When I went to get my betas done, my dr said to take the metformin for an additional 2 weeks:wacko:. I said well, Ive stopped taking it already:dohh:. Then she said well, everything will be fine. You no longer have to take it unless you want to. Then she put me on progesterone suppositories for a while. 

Does your dr want you to still take them?


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls I tested this morning and :bfn: :-( now I'm just waiting for flow so I can start over again


----------



## Juniper

I am sorry Brooke :( 'Member it ain't over til AF arrives. :hugs: How many dpo are you?

Have any of you ladies that take/have taken Metformin been diagnosed with diabetes? I am wondering if that is the first think that the dr will try since I have diabetes. I have it pretty well under control as far as glucose levels go, so it will be interesting to hear what the dr has to say...

Doing another opk today... 2 hours and 25 mins 'til I get to pee! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

My doctor said to keep taking them for now. 

I need to let you ladies know what's going on. I started spotting day before yesterday. It looked more orange than anything, so I didn't worry to much. Yesterday it began to be a little more, like a 50 cent piece, and looking a little redder. I called and talked to a nurse and she said I was fine. Today at work, I went to the restroom and had blood, still not bright red like AF, on my undies. I made an appt. for today at 3:15pm. My doctor checked me and said the only thing she saw wrong was my bleeding. She said she had to refer to me as 'premiscarriage.' She ordered me 3 more beta tests. Today was first. I'm up to 407. I go again Saturday and Tuesday. I also see her again Tuesday afternoon. 

I had to leave work early today, so I spoke with my boss. He knows now, but he's very understanding and told me he had a big hug waiting for me the next time we saw each other. Which is really nice. We have never hugged. haha. But he was really supportive and told me to do whatever I needed to do and he would find a way to work around me. That made me feel so lucky. 

Please pray for me and this baby. I know if Saturday's number doesn't look good, that we're in trouble.

I know that everything is up to God and I have to trust him.


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - You are in my prayers. I really hope that things look great on Saturday! Could the dr give you progesterone?


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I take metformin for pcos and they say having pcos you are pre-diabetic but my doctor doesn't beileve you can be pre-diabetic you either have it or you don't. So I just ordered my testing kit. :-\ Jrc- I'm praying for you and baby bean :hugs: Juniper I'm 13dpo and af is due saturday


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Only 13 dpo! You are definitely not out yet! fxed for you. :hugs: Thanks for the info... Very interesting... You know, it is so frustrating because I have SO many symptoms for PCOS except missed ovulation. As far as know I have NEVER missed an ovulation! That is one of the reasons why I got the new opks... I want to double check myself..


----------



## Shey

jrc I will keep you and bub in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

I will ask her on Tuesday, as long as things are looking good with my levels. That's a good idea. 

Thanks guys. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

JRC: your numbers have went up nicely. I too bled in the beginning and man I was scared. It ended up being implantation bleeding. Im hoping the same for you. Im sure your numbers will go up and I will be praying for you. I know the beginning is such a delicate time and that you just want to make sure all is right with your baby. Praying hard!:hugs:

@Juniper: Im not diabetic and had to take met.:shrug: I was borderline at the time though.

@brooke: you are not out yet! Did you say you charted ur cycles? Just wondering because I was going to ask to look at your chart. Dont give up yet!:hugs:

AFM, just tired and lazy. Ready for next month and my baby shower this weekend:happydance:.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls...Juniper I'm pretty sure you can have pcos and still ovulate...I'm thinking maybe about taking a break from fertility meds this month I'm still going to take metformin and prenatals just no clomid or fermara but I'm not sure yet


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown said:


> JRC: your numbers have went up nicely. I too bled in the beginning and man I was scared. It ended up being implantation bleeding. Im hoping the same for you. Im sure your numbers will go up and I will be praying for you. I know the beginning is such a delicate time and that you just want to make sure all is right with your baby. Praying hard!:hugs:
> 
> @Juniper: Im not diabetic and had to take met.:shrug: I was borderline at the time though.
> 
> @brooke: you are not out yet! Did you say you charted ur cycles? Just wondering because I was going to ask to look at your chart. Dont give up yet!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, just tired and lazy. Ready for next month and my baby shower this weekend:happydance:.



Reading what you wrote to me made me want to cry. Thank you so much. I know that Saturday is the day that will give us some answers. I have more hope now. I'm just going to take one day at a time and see what happens.


----------



## Juniper

Hi Girls - We just got back from Dh'd appt with our new dr. Mine is tomorrow, but we discussed some of the fertility stuff and she wants us to see a specialist, so I came home and made an appt for Feb 2. She is doing blood work of dh to get things started and I am guess she will do the same for me tomorrow...

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - I was curious to know how much you bled. If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper that's exciting good luck!!! As for me af is showing her face so I'm going to call the doctor in the am and go in for an exam...hopefully something good will happen this month


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> mrskcbrown - I was curious to know how much you bled. If you don't mind sharing.

Not much, cant really remember but it was red and I was scared to death!:wacko: I called the DR and she said it was normal and that it was probably implantation because I found out very soon that I was BFP. I think at 3w6d. She told me if I was filling up a pad then I needed to come in to the office to see her. After that it kinda tapered off for a few days getting lighter and lighter. 

I pray none of this is the case for you!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Well af is here and I go today for my exam...I think I'm going to see about uping my metformin and get on clomid


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am sorry to hear that the witch got you, but I am glad that you are moving forward. That is the best thing that we can do... Look for answers and to toward the future. :hugs:

So I just got back from the dr. I was there for 3 1/2 hours. She took 9 viles of blood and did a 2 hour glucose test. She said that I most definitely have PCOS and that Met is in my near future, but I am not going to start it quite yet. I need to have several tests done first..


----------



## jrc10

I thought I should let you all know what's up now. I've passed two large clots today. We will see how my numbers are tomorrow and Tuesday. I'm pretty sure that it's over. Sorry if I was graphic, but I just kind of have a feeling. You never know though...We'll see.

I noticed I had only posted 666 posts, so I thought I should probably do another one especially since it's such a sensitive time.

I hope you are all well and I'll be thinking about you and getting your BFP's very soon! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I thought I should let you all know what's up now. I've passed two large clots today. We will see how my numbers are tomorrow and Tuesday. I'm pretty sure that it's over. Sorry if I was graphic, but I just kind of have a feeling. You never know though...We'll see.
> 
> I noticed I had only posted 666 posts, so I thought I should probably do another one especially since it's such a sensitive time.
> 
> I hope you are all well and I'll be thinking about you and getting your BFP's very soon! :)

:hugs:Sorry to hear this. Im praying for good news tomorrow:hugs:.


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I'm sorry :-( I'm praying for you and I'm going to put you on my praylist at church! Juniper I'm glad you got some answers!


----------



## jrc10

I just got my results back and I wanted you all to know that I'm down to 114. We are ok and are just happy to know it's possible.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I just got my results back and I wanted you all to know that I'm down to 114. We are ok and are just happy to know it's possible.

Oh JRC!:cry::cry: Im SO disappointed to hear this:nope:. I know how you are feeling:hugs:. I too had an early loss about 3 yrs ago:dohh:. I thought it would never happen again but it did. I know that you all are happy to know that you can get pregnant but go ahead and have a big cry honey. Its ok, we are here for you.:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc honey I'm so sorry :-( I wish I could give you a big hug right now! Just take time to yourself and your hubby and cry just let it all out honey...:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, I'm so sorry about your news. I had the same thing with my last mc and two months later I was pregnant with Mackenzie. I know how hard it is and what you need right now is to let it all out. I'll say a prayer for you and your hubby. Please send him my condolences too :hugs:

Hi Jenn, can't believe you have PCOS too but glad you're in the know now and can get the help you need!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Jrc I am so very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. lots and lots of :hugs: for you girlie.


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am so sorry, hun. :hugs: I am here if you need me.


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Jolene. I know, but she said that when I have my really light short periods those are my annovulatory cycles. It all makes since and I am so glad that it is something relitively simple. She still did a lot of blood tests to check for anything else and she wants to do an ultrasound to check for scar tissue. She also has some other concerns about my health and wants to get all of that addressed before she puts me on Metformin. My blood glucose test was not great and she says I need to give up carbs :( I have been doing really well the past couple of days, so hopefully I can get the hang of this soon... I am sure that I am going to lose some weight eating like this! 

How is Mackenzie doing?


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all,

Just dropping in for my monthly visit a bit like AF does... My cycle will begin again either tomorrow or Wednesday and then I'm back on the injections and finally get my second go at pregnancy.... I am looking forward to trying again but very nervous. It is such a hard road to get from BFP to baby... 

JRC I'm so sorry hun... xoxoxoxox I know how you feel - my heart is breaking for you.... I would say something like "one third of all pregnancies end in miscarriage" or "this means you can do it once so you can do it again" but people said that to me too and none of it helped. We're here for you xo


----------



## jrc10

We are doing better everyday. Going to the bathroom is a constant reminder though. I still have to do my bloodwork and appt. tomorrow. I'm going to ask my doctor about clomid. I really want to move forward.

I don't return to work until Wednesday, and yesterday the hubby and I tried getting out and having a date. It went pretty well. I was still crying out of nowhere, but I'm just happy I haven't had nightmares in two nights. I had 3 mc nightmares before and during...

My mom took the 'baby' and is burying it with her brother than only lived one day. It gives me closure that I didn't put it in the trash or flush it down the toilet. I also have a little box of my hospital things. I think I want to keep that for now. 

I know we will have a baby. And I was so cautious with this one that I think I knew something was wrong. I would always say things about 'what if something happened' and 'we don't know if it's going to last...' I think I was expecting this, but I was still happy. 

I am truly grateful that my body is getting closer to this goal. I never thought I would see the word 'pregnant.' I do feel that this is an accomplishment. I also know that it will get easier every day.

Thank you all so much for your support. Being part of this group means a lot to me. I hope you have a great week. 

Kat - this is going to happen for you. Just have faith. :D

Juniper - I'm so glad you're getting closer to your goal, too. You can and will do this!!!

I think me losing 23 pounds helped me so much! I'm planning to continue eating right and DH and I are going to start walking together outside. :)

xoxo


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am glad to hear that you are doing better. I pray that things keep improving for you and DH. :hugs:

Kat - Good to hear from you! I was going to ask where you were today ;) I am so excited for you! I pray that this is your time! :hugs:

pcos girls - I just got a call from the nurse with my lab results and she says that I am "boarderline" in FSH, LH, B12, Prolactin, and Folate. She said that the dr wants to redo the labs in 2 weeks and talk to me then... Do any of you know if these things are just confirming the PCOS? Or does it mean something more is going on? Thanks!


----------



## BWilliams

Hmm Juniper I'm not really sure I know the FSH & LH has something to go with PCOS but the others I'm not really sure. So what all did the doctor say about the fertility side of things? Jrc how are you doing honey? Kat I'm excited for you I'm praying this works!!!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - the doctor never mentioned any of that to me. Only my higher than normal testosterone. 

BWilliams - I'm doing better today. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Juniper - the doctor never mentioned any of that to me. Only my higher than normal testosterone.
> 
> BWilliams - I'm doing better today. Thank you. :hugs:

JRC, Im glad that you are doing better!:hugs:

@Juniper: I think that does have to do with PCOS but Im not sure exactly how:shrug:. Im glad that you are finally getting the help that you need:happydance:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls... I guess we will just have to wait 'till the next time we see the dr.

Brooke - All I know right now it that she wants to retest those levels in 2 weeks and talk to me after that.. She is out of the office all this week and that was all that I could get out of the nurse.

Gosh! I am so glad to have you ladies as a part of my life! It really feels good to be able to talk to other women who know what you are going through. Thanks ladies for all your support and guidance :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper - I think if you have high LH all cycle (instead of just a burst before ovulating) it can be a sign of PCOS, but I'm not sure? Juniper I'm interested to hear how it all goes with your tests!

MrsKCBrown - not long now girl.. you must be so excited to see that little one's face soon... xo

Well AF arrived today so I will ring the clinic later this morning and get instructions....


----------



## jrc10

My hcg was 14 today, but my junk looks good. lol. I hafta go again Friday for bloodwork. They really want my number back down. I figured that would happen.

I'm doing pretty good though. No more bleeding. I'm ready to move on.

Hope you all are doing well. :)


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am really anxious to talk to the dr about this stuff... I am not sure if the levels are high or low.. I am interested too! ;) Did you every think you would be happy to see af? Let us know the plan! I am so excited for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Juniper - I think if you have high LH all cycle (instead of just a burst before ovulating) it can be a sign of PCOS, but I'm not sure? Juniper I'm interested to hear how it all goes with your tests!
> 
> MrsKCBrown - not long now girl.. you must be so excited to see that little one's face soon... xo
> 
> Well AF arrived today so I will ring the clinic later this morning and get instructions....

Hey Kat! Im wishing you the best this cycle! I have a lot of faith that it will happen!!!!

Yes Im ready to have this baby! We are finding out what we are having thursday so Im pretty excited! We have waited a long time and now we both cant wait another minute.:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown I thought you were waiting? If not I don't really blame you even though both are awesome moments I'm sure I would go insane not knowing lol!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Kcbrown I thought you were waiting? If not I don't really blame you even though both are awesome moments I'm sure I would go insane not knowing lol!

Well hubby asked me last night, Do you want to find out what we are having? I said yeah but if you dont want to know, I can wait. He then says, I want to know too and we have did a good job at waiting:happydance:. He says we just cant tell anyone. Its our secret. I may post on here but I have to remember to tell anyone who has me on FB not to mention it!!!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - How exciting! You have done an amazing job going this long!


----------



## Jolene

Good Luck with the new cycles ladies :hugs:

Jrc, i'm so glad you're dealing with this so well. Here's to a healthy future bfp hun!!!!

Jenn, Mackenzie is an angel. My avatar pic is from her photo shoot:)


----------



## Juniper

Jolene said:


> Good Luck with the new cycles ladies :hugs:
> 
> Jrc, i'm so glad you're dealing with this so well. Here's to a healthy future bfp hun!!!!
> 
> Jenn, Mackenzie is an angel. My avatar pic is from her photo shoot:)

I just noticed her picture. She is beautiful! I bet you can't stop kissing those cheeks! :)


----------



## Shey

Jolene She is just precious I bet you are in awe of her

mrskcbrown that is so sweet. I can't believe you're almost there. Hope all goes well for you.

Jrc Im glad you are taking it so well. I hope you become a momma really soon. I'll be praying for ya.

Juniper and Brooke I really hope that you lovely ladies are next


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown you guys did an amazing job waiting I'm super excited to find out what it is! You should find me on facebook brooke snyder williams only if you want to though and all you other girls can add me to if you like!


----------



## Shey

i added ya brooke. to find me on facebook type in Sheena Hollimon


----------



## Juniper

Yay! I like exchanging facebook info! :) Mine is Jenn Dunham. Everyone can add me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies!

@Brooke: I added u!

@Jenn: Which one is u:haha:? There are about 5 Jenn Dunhams, lol.

@Jolene: The baby's picture is super adorable!!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jrc10

You can add me too (as long as we aren't posting anything personal! ;) ) 

It's Jessica Cooper (Jessica Adkins). 

mrskcbrown - I'M SO EXCITED YOU'RE FINDING OUT THE SEX. THIS WAS KILLING ME!!! lol

jolene - you have such a beautiful baby! I love her picture. :D

BWilliams, Juniper, Kat, and Shey - Good luck to you all! We've already begun trying technically. lol. I think 2011 is our (all of our) year! :hugs:

I just want to say thank you all again. You all are so amazing. I could not ask for a better group to share this journey with. I hope we are in touch for years to come. 

I am so much better today. I only cried once yesterday! woohoo! None today. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies!

JRC glad you are feeling better sweet xo I have been worried about you...

Well I went off to the clinic today for my first visit to get my injections and find out what the story is this time around. I am on a different plan to last time, so no nasal spray this time but two injections. At the moment I just do my one puregon injection in the morning from today and then on Monday I go back to the clinic for blood test (eostrogen levels), ultrasound (for egg numbers and sizes) and to see the nurse (for my other injection and my trigger injection). So there you go the next two weeks will go so fast and I'll be in the theatre. I'll do more updates as we go on but right now I'm "stimming" which means I'm stimulating my ovaries with the puregon to make more than one egg. Last time they got 10. I would like it if they got 10 again that would be awesome.

Feels good to be back on the horse... it's been since September last year that I had any real chance of pregnancy...

On another note.. I have been thinking a lot about how many kids I want. I always thought I wanted one of each (boy and a girl) but I honestly think that I would be happy with just one and that's it. I think financially me and DH would be better off with just one and hopefully a little boy... anyway... it really is in my mind at the moment that one would be enough for me and DH... we are still talking about it...

But anyway... I'm very excited for this cycle...


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Kat that's exciting!!! Praying its works for you this month!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too hope it works out for you this month:happydance:. Im excited for you!:thumbup:

I have one daughter and now this baby, so Im not sure if I want another:shrug:. Sometimes the idea excites me and other times Im not so sure. DH definitely wants one more but I told him if that happens, shop is definitely closed after that. Im older and I just want to enjoy my kids and their lives. So we will see:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Kat sounds like you have your goals set. When I had my son I thought that one would be enough for me but then I see all my friends having kids and I ended up saying that I want atleast 3 more cause I now want 2 boys and 2 girls so 1 one boy to go and 2 girls to go. I hope this year is your year as well Kat! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Juniper

Yay Kat! You stimulate those ovaries girl! ;) No, seriously, I am so excited for you. You truely deserve this and it will happen! I think the best plan of action is to take it one baby at a time... 3-4 years from now when your "baby is not a little baby anymore" you might feel differently. It is all about you and your family. If you just want one than, than just have one... :shrug:

Dh and I have no idea how many kids we are going to end up with... We have talked about at least 2 bio-kids and we are open to adopting again... We are just going to just let life take us where it takes us! :)

I have been thinking a lot about 2011 and for the first time I feel confidant that I can get my bfp this year! That is my goal. I want to be pregnant by this time next year. Now that there is real hope, the urgency has worn off a little. Of course, I still want it NOW! :haha: But as long as we are moving forward, I am ok with doing what need to be done to have a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby. I have a feeling that 2011 is going to be a good year for our group!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - me, too! I my goal is a viable pregnancy in 2011! I think we can do it.

Kat - I'm REALLY hoping and praying for you! You can do this!!! Come on eggies. :)

I also think I would be happy with one child, but after our recent loss, we talked a lot about adopting if we had to. We discussed having one of our own and adopting one, too. 

I will never ever take birth control again, though. We could be the next Duggar family. haha.


----------



## BWilliams

I have always wanted a lot of kids but now id be just happy with 1 or 2 dh came home a couple days ago and we have always talked about adoption but anyways he heard something on the radio about lowcost adoption so that's always an option for us! He gave me bad news he may have to work night shift all next week and that's the week I'm most fertile :-(


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> I have always wanted a lot of kids but now id be just happy with 1 or 2 dh came home a couple days ago and we have always talked about adoption but anyways he heard something on the radio about lowcost adoption so that's always an option for us! He gave me bad news he may have to work night shift all next week and that's the week I'm most fertile :-(

Brooke - My Dh worked graveyard for 2 years. It is not impossible to do... You will just have to work around it. My dh is "a morning person" :blush: So I would go to bed early and be ready for him when he got home from work... You can figure it out if you are creative :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well ladies Im having a boy! So far he is 7lbs, 3oz and 1 centimeter dialated! 

Please DO NOT mention on FB! Its still a secret:thumbup:.

@JRC: I havent used birth control in years and dont plan on starting now!


----------



## BWilliams

I know juniper its just going to be tough with both our schedules but will figure something out! Kcbrown yay I'm so excited for you!!! I want a little boy so bad! I bet your hubby is excited oh ill keep it quite on fb


----------



## Shey

Yay congrats Kim! boys are fun!


----------



## Juniper

MrsBrown - Congrats! Little boys are fantastic! Did the dr say whether he thinks he will come early? Can you be dilated for almost a month?


----------



## Shey

Juniper yes you can be dilated for month


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> MrsBrown - Congrats! Little boys are fantastic! Did the dr say whether he thinks he will come early? Can you be dilated for almost a month?

I think so:shrug:! She thinks the baby may come with in 2-2 and half weeks and I hope so as well.:thumbup:


----------



## jrc10

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! Hugs to you and your lil BOY! :hugs:

So VERY excited for you. :D

AFM, they took my blood again, for the last time yay!, and I'm super sore. She hurt me and I bled everywhere! Ewww. I'm so glad that is over!


----------



## Kat_F

mrskc how exciting a little boy... I'm so thrilled for you :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im banned from all stores because since I have found out that I am having a boy, I cant stop shopping! No more shopping for me until baby makes at least 4 months. Most of the clothes I got last until at least 3 months and few until 6 months.

@Jrc: I hope you feel better. I dont like getting my blood taken:-(.

@kat: I think this time around is going to be a winner for you and DH!


----------



## jrc10

I'm doing so well! Yesterday I finally took off my 'faith, hope, love' bracelet. I bought it at the hospital the day I had to see the doctor. I wore it non-stop until last night. I have a little box of all my hospital bracelets (from the bloodwork) and my two papers on my levels. The 407 and the 114. Those were my very best and very worst. I thought I should keep it in there. Poor DH got a little emotional when I did that. I think it was a letting go, but not forgetting/moving on moment. We had a really great talk afterwards. I feel so much hope as we move forward. I even decided to keep taking the prenatal vitamins. It's probably best for the future baby anyway. PLUS my hair, nails, and eyelashes look amazing. lol. I swear my eyelashes grew...

Anyway, I hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend. See you all soon! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Well done JRC that is a good move in the right direction.

My update today is I went to get my scan done, get blood taken and get my trigger injection. I had two follicles at 14mm on the right side, one at 9mm and hardly any on the left they were all little. My estrogen was 1000. I have another injection to do each morning now with my puregon until they tell me to have my trigger. I reckon that will be Thursday.

Today is day 6 for me so I go back for another scan on Wednesday which will be Day 8. Last time I had my collection on Day 13 but the doctor said today he thinks I will go to theatre for egg collection on Friday (Day 10). I am so full of hormones, I am trying very hard to stay calm but feel as emotional as if I've got PMS times 50. After all, your body only naturally produces one egg a month and at the moment mine is busy making about 13 of them.

I'll update more on Wednesday....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Well done JRC that is a good move in the right direction.
> 
> My update today is I went to get my scan done, get blood taken and get my trigger injection. I had two follicles at 14mm on the right side, one at 9mm and hardly any on the left they were all little. My estrogen was 1000. I have another injection to do each morning now with my puregon until they tell me to have my trigger. I reckon that will be Thursday.
> 
> Today is day 6 for me so I go back for another scan on Wednesday which will be Day 8. Last time I had my collection on Day 13 but the doctor said today he thinks I will go to theatre for egg collection on Friday (Day 10). I am so full of hormones, I am trying very hard to stay calm but feel as emotional as if I've got PMS times 50. After all, your body only naturally produces one egg a month and at the moment mine is busy making about 13 of them.
> 
> I'll update more on Wednesday....

Praying for you and hope that your nerves calm some. I know this is an exciting and apprehensive time as well. Wishing you blessings!:hugs:


----------



## Jolene

:hugs: Kat. All the best for Friday!

Jrc, I'm glad you're coping so well. 

KC, aww you've got your pigeon pair!!!! Have you told your daughter?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> :hugs: Kat. All the best for Friday!
> 
> Jrc, I'm glad you're coping so well.
> 
> KC, aww you've got your pigeon pair!!!! Have you told your daughter?

No I havent told her yet because Im too afraid she will tell her friends and it will get out to people we know:haha:. We are making everyone wait!:thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

Ah man! I wrote a big long post this morning and apparently something went wrong, because it's not here :( Oh well...

I went and had my follow up bloods done today and hopefully I will know something more by the end of the week. I really want to know what her plan is and a time frame... It is really hard to trust someone else with this stuff when I have been depending on myself for so long! 

Kat - I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time with all of this. :hugs: I am praying for you and I really hope that this is it for you! 

MrsBrown - I can't imagine how much fun you are having! I am sure the my dh will have to lock me in the house to get me to stop shopping! :haha: I already have a LOT of stuff that I am not supposed to have :blush: Most of it is stuff that I bought my nephew. My sister gave it back to me when he outgrew it because she knew that we are trying.. The rest is stuff I have picked up on clearance. It does not help that my mom is the department manager of childrens/infants @ Walmart... Anytime that she comes across something that is $1 or less, she picks it up for me. I am almost completely outfitted for a boy! lol

Has anyone heard from Pelle lately? I am pretty sure that her twins are due! I hope that they are all doing alright...


----------



## jrc10

Kat - Good luck, hun! I'll be praying for you and God bless you with all of your hormones. I don't know how you're coping. I'm a nutcase with normal PMS. 

Juniper - I'm so glad you're progressing with the doctor. I know it's hard to trust them, but you can do it! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all

I went for a scan again this morning, I have a few follicles of different sizes, I think about 8 or 7 in total from 9mm - 15mm on both sides. I didn't like the guy who did the scan very much. He was a bit of a jerk.

I have to go tomorrow for another blood test. I wonder if Friday will be egg collection day or if it will be next week after all maybe even Saturday.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## BWilliams

Well I don't really have much of an update I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet I have been so crazy lately and have not tested at all! I've lost 14 pounds so far! And I have a lady at church who had been praying for me and rubbing my belly everytime I see her speaking it into existstance  well she keeps having dreams about me having a baby girl and her name is emily and she feels as if God has laid that name on her heart and me and dh love it and we now have Emilee Grace Williams added to our list of names


----------



## jrc10

Aww. BWilliams, I love that. Makes me want to cry b/c I've had similar experiences! I have people praying for me, too. My mom's friend told me he had dreams about me being pregnant. He is super religious, and I truly believe he has a special relationship with God. I LOVE the name. I think it's a sign. :) I also think that if you believe you will get pregnant, you will. I know mine didn't last long, but that's how I felt. I was at peace with myself, and I'm trying to get back to that place and be excited about the trying again. :)

I'm trying to lose some more weight. I've lost about 22 lbs. so far. We'll be able to make a whole person with our weightloss combined soon!!! I'm starting Zumba Monday and doing Circuit (sp?) tomorrow if I feel well. I really think I'm getting the flu. I hope not. :( I really want to go to my nephew's bday party on Sunday and see my new little neice Skyla. She's just perfect. Connor (my nephew) is the one in my facebook pic. He's so rotten. 5 years old!

Kat - I sure am praying for you sweetheart. I really want this for all of us. I'm gonna be glued to your updates. Sending tons of hugs and babydust your way! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I love having my own little story I can't wait for my kids to grow up so I can share my story to them and I'm sure our stories are far from over considering this is only our first child! I was think about spelling Emily different but the more I think about it I hated when people spelled my name brook instead of brooke so I'm going to make it easy and go with Emily instead of Emilee. So its cd14 and I'm still not sure if I O'd I mean I've had cramps a few times but never tested so I'm just going with the flow this month I go in next Tuesday for cd21 bloods and I almost don't wanna hear my number its to depressing...Jrc Zumba was fun but it is very fast and I don't have much cordination so I looked crazy doing it haha! I love doing the biggest loser dvd's! Kat I'm praying for you :hugs: you got this!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi ladies xox How gorgeous BWilliams.. Emily is a lovely name for a girl :) JRC you sound like you are kicking butt with your fitness... you go girl.

I am on CD9, went for a blood test today, and my estrogen is at 3,000. Still a long way until my eggs are ready, probably not until Sunday or Monday. I thought it was odd on Monday - he predicted CD10 collection when last time it was CD13. Ahh we shall see eh. I go for blood test again tomorrow. Then they may want to scan me again on Saturday see how my eggies are growing..... Sounds like there are quite a few of them again.... I am hoping for 7 or more to fertilise this time because 7 is a lucky number


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke I know the feeling people misspell my name all the time. My name is Sheena and they spell it Shenna and im like no it Sheena. My 4 yr old niece's name is Emily and then I have a friend in France name Emilie. Either way you spell the name still sounds the same. Emily is a pretty name very popular German name. Best of luck to you girlie on your TTC journey. Wont be long now til you get your :bfp: girlie. I have a feeling that by next month or so you will have your :bfp: I will keep praying for you.


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - That is really cool and I love the name Emily. I tend to stick with the traditional spellings as well. I think of my little sister, Katelynn, struggling to spell her name in kindergarten and it makes me want to make it as simple as possible for my little ones. All of that stuff is hard enough, I don't want to make it harder..

Kat - I know how every day feels like a lifetime, but you really are so close! I am praying for you.


----------



## BWilliams

I agree juniper I want to make it easy for her in school and in life I hated when people spelt my name wrong so I'm just sticking with Emily! So how are you in your cycle juniper?


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> I agree juniper I want to make it easy for her in school and in life I hated when people spelt my name wrong so I'm just sticking with Emily! So how are you in your cycle juniper?

I am waiting for af... I am not sure that I ov'd this time.. If I did, then I would be about 10-12 dpo. I figure af will be here around the 1st...


----------



## Kat_F

Hi ladies - my E2 was at 4,500 today so no trigger yet I'm off for another ultrasound and blood tomorrow. I wonder if Monday will be the day now.


----------



## jrc10

Kat - I'm so excited!!! I have my everythings crossed for you! lol. 

BWilliams - I start Zumba on Monday, and I am SUPER sore after circuit training last night. That is so hard! I'm going back next week though. I really wanna lose my PCOS guts! I also think that the more in shape/healthy I am, the better/faster I'll have a successful pregnancy. I went to an all girls gym last night. Loads of fun! BTW, we're talking about taking a trip to Nags Head this year. My first thought was, "that's where my friend lives!" 

Juniper - I am also waiting on AF. I guess I could be waiting another month from what I've read. Boo! I'm sure hoping your AF doesn't show... ;)


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper that sounds promising... :) JRC good job on the fitness...

I go for egg collection Monday (tomorrow). I went for an ultrasound yesterday and counted heaps of follicles all different sizes. Last night had my trigger so tomorrow will be conception day for me, the day they collect my eggs and put DH sperm in them... It's a miracle we can do these things really when you think about it...


----------



## Juniper

Kat - It is a miracle! Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

Girls, I could really use your prayers. We have had a really really tough week and my moral has taken a pretty bad beating. A few days ago we found out that Derek has a pretty sever case of Sleep Apnea. The doctor told us that it is his weight and that he needs to have bariatric (weight loss) surgery, or he is going to die. He also has to use this special machine to help him breathe at night, but it takes weeks to get in to the sleep doctor. He is sleep with oxygen until then. It is really hard to see him on oxygen. The last time that I saw someone on oxygen was when my grandma was dying of congestive heart failure. We are not sure what the process for the surgery is or how long it will take. Derek is terrified and had gone on a crazy diet. I have been having to fight with him to keep him above 1000 calorie a day. Also, my aunt had a heart attack last night. She is going to be in ok, but it is still scary. I feel like a horrible person because I haven't been able to go visit her. I have been so emotional and I just can't make myself go... 

Also, I started my period today...


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs: Juniper... So sorry to hear about your troubles :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you and your family Juniper! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls. I am sorry that I freaked out on you guys. I really needed to get all of that off my chest... I am feeling a little better today, able to handle things a little better. I really appreciate the prayers! :hugs:

Mrsbrown - So Close! When is your next drs appt?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Thanks girls. I am sorry that I freaked out on you guys. I really needed to get all of that off my chest... I am feeling a little better today, able to handle things a little better. I really appreciate the prayers! :hugs:
> 
> Mrsbrown - So Close! When is your next drs appt?

Hey Juniper. Im glad that you are feeling a bit better! Praying for you and the family.

I go to the DR weekly so I go again on tuesdays and she does check me so I hope that brings on labor. The last 2 weeks I have been steady at 1cm and 80-100% effaced. I know 18 days seems so close yet so far away. I need to go into labor on my own so that I dont have to have a c-section. Because Ive had one before and you cant be induced if you have had one before, so you must go naturally:wacko:. Hoping this week is the lucky week. Im grateful for my pregnancy but will be even more grateful when Malcolm is out and I can celebrates you alls pregnancies!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Hi ladies

Juniper I'm glad to hear you are feeling a little better... sounds like you have a lot to contend with though so no wonder you are freaking out...

AFM - today was egg collection finally! It all went well and they got 8 eggs. My FS did my procedure and said afterwards he was very happy about the result. I will ring tomorrow to see how fertilisation went. 

I am a bit sore in the tummy but am allowed to take Panadol and DH has just gone to get me some lemonade.


----------



## Jolene

Brooke and Jrc, you girls seem to be on the right track. Being healthy really does help for conception and pregnancy. My SIL goes to Zumba classes. I want to start but have to wait till after my 6 wk check up and I also have 2left feet at the best of times so don't know if I'm going to cope, lol.

KC, the last few weeks drag..... Hope you're at lease 5cm at tomorrows checkup, lol. 

Kat, I'm thinking of you :hugs:

Jenn, sorry to hear about your ordeal. How stressful! Keep us updated. I'm pray he'll overcome this soon. Try not to beat yourself up about not visiting your aunt. I'm sure she will understand :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes they are dragging!

Kat! Im excited and praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls! 

Kat - I am so glad that things went well! I hope you feel better very soon. I am praying that in 5 days you have 9 healthy blasties to choose from!! :hugs:

Jolene - Thank you very much. My aunt is doing better. She is at home now and I have gone to see here. Derek is coping better as well. He is on oxygen at night now and we have worked out a reasonable diet plan. Now we are just waiting to hear from the sleep dr and the surgeon...


----------



## Pelle

My dear buddies, 

I had to miss your company as I spent the last 5 weeks laying in hospital without net connection! The good news: OUR TWINS WERE BORN on 22th of January at 37 weeks! They are both healthy and beautiful and big!)) The delivery started in December at 33 weeks, but the doctor could stop the contractions but I had to stay in bed. They predicted me only a couple days to be able to prolong the pregnancy, but God was graceful, I could manage to make it up to 37 weeks and have a natural delivery that lasted only 3 hours We stayed for a couple more days in hospital with the babies, but now we are home, our family is united and I feel very-very blessed! The girl's name is Sonia (means wisdom), the boy's name is Donat (means given, gift). 

I wish you all the same happiness and joy with all my heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pelle

*Juniper*, thank you for missing me, my dear! The news about Derek are frightening but I know it will make you stronger and he will win at the end, I hope the new diet helps, too! 

*Jolene*, congrats for your baby girl!!!! Fantastic!!!!!

*Kat*, wow, great numbers, my fingers are crossed for you!))

*Mrskcbrown*, I am happy to read you are doing excellent and having a little prince!:)))

To be continued, I have to go!


----------



## Juniper

Pelle - I am so happy to hear from you! I am so glad that you and the babies are doing well. Congrats!!! :) Their names are beautiful and I am so glad that they are healthy. Thank you for the encouraging words. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Pelle congrats on the twins! Those are pretty names. I was wondering what happened to you. I wasn't sure if you had them or not.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Pelle! Congrats on the twins! I am happy for you! I know they are keeping you busy so go get your rest!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

PELLE! So glad you're back. With two healthy little ones! Congratulations, hun. I'm so happy for you. :)

Juniper - I'm so sorry about all of those stressful things hitting you at once. I'm glad you're doing better. I've been thinking about you. :)

Kat - I really think it's your turn. I'll be keeping you in my prayers. :hugs:

Jolene - Thank you! We are trying to be healthier. :) I had my first class tonight. I absolutely loved it. Wouldn't it be fun if we could all take those together? lol

mrskcbrown - You look beautiful. I love your belly. :) I cannot wait for you to have him and post pictures. I'm ready now! lol 

BWilliams - How much weight are you trying to lose?


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Pelle that's awesome! I'm so glad that they are doing good! Jrc I wanna just lose what I can before I get pregnant  but looks like I'm out this month cd 19 I started my period I go tomorrow for blood work to see if I ovulated and I'm not sure if its an exam also gotta call in a bit I know this month I think we are trying something different!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all

The retrieved 8 eggs from me, 7 were mature enough to inject with sperm and out of that four of them fertilised (this was yesterday). When I rang today they said only two are good, one of them is at 2-cell stage the other is at 4-cell stage. Because of this my transfer will be tomorrow, they won't wait for them to become blasts. 

I guess that is the hand that I've been dealt hey and some people have no eggs so really I'm lucky in a way. Hope the little embie sticks....


----------



## Shey

Kat I hope all goes well and that you get your :bfp: soon. keep us posted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hi all
> 
> The retrieved 8 eggs from me, 7 were mature enough to inject with sperm and out of that four of them fertilised (this was yesterday). When I rang today they said only two are good, one of them is at 2-cell stage the other is at 4-cell stage. Because of this my transfer will be tomorrow, they won't wait for them to become blasts.
> 
> I guess that is the hand that I've been dealt hey and some people have no eggs so really I'm lucky in a way. Hope the little embie sticks....

Wishing you lots of blessings on this IVF cycle!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Kat - Good luck tomorrow! I am praying for a sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

I'm having a blah day. What if it takes me another year to get pregnant? That would be so sad. :(

Hoping for the best for you all. :)

Kat - I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> I'm having a blah day. What if it takes me another year to get pregnant? That would be so sad. :(
> 
> Hoping for the best for you all. :)
> 
> Kat - I'll be thinking about you!

Hunny, you got pregnant and you weren't even sure if you were ovulating! All you need is a few more months for your uterus to get used to having cycles so that it is a healthy place to implant. I am sure you will be pregnant by the end of the year. :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

&#8220;It&#8217;s going to be okay in the end. If it&#8217;s not okay. It&#8217;s not the end.&#8221; Jrc that's for you honey :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Officially my last day of work until May 16!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Shey

That's good Kim! how are you feeling?


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - How exciting!! Now, Mr. Malcolm needs to hurry up and get here! :haha:

Kat - How did the injection go? Really praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:

Jrc - I hope you are feeling better today. :hugs:

Not much to update for me... I was not sure there for a while what I wanted to do about ttc, but Dh has convinced me to keep trying. :) He is right... He is not terminal and we are making the changes that we need to make us both healthier. We are going to continue on the path that we have been following. I have an appt on Wednesday to see what the next steps are for me and Dh is doing his SA next Thursday.


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper said:


> .....
> Kat - How did the injection go? Really praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Jrc - I hope you are feeling better today. :hugs:
> 
> Not much to update for me... I was not sure there for a while what I wanted to do about ttc, but Dh has convinced me to keep trying. :) He is right... He is not terminal and we are making the changes that we need to make us both healthier. We are going to continue on the path that we have been following. I have an appt on Wednesday to see what the next steps are for me and Dh is doing his SA next Thursday.

Hey Juniper glad you are feeling a little bit better about it all.... Absolutely keep trying - you don't seem like the type who gives up easy xox

AFM well I'm PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) with a 5 day old embryo... it would nearly be ready to implant today and tomorrow so send me good vibes my embie is ok and is a sticky one and ready to burrow on into my lining.... The transfer went well on Thursday now it's just the 2ww and my official testing date for HCG is on 14 Feb - Valentines day!...

Phew what a roller coaster, I'm glad all that is over and now I have a little one growing (hopefully).


----------



## Juniper

Kat - You are funny. No, I am not one to give up easily. :) I am glad that things went well. Praying that you get a Vday BFP! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> .....
> Kat - How did the injection go? Really praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Jrc - I hope you are feeling better today. :hugs:
> 
> Not much to update for me... I was not sure there for a while what I wanted to do about ttc, but Dh has convinced me to keep trying. :) He is right... He is not terminal and we are making the changes that we need to make us both healthier. We are going to continue on the path that we have been following. I have an appt on Wednesday to see what the next steps are for me and Dh is doing his SA next Thursday.
> 
> Hey Juniper glad you are feeling a little bit better about it all.... Absolutely keep trying - you don't seem like the type who gives up easy xox
> 
> AFM well I'm PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) with a 5 day old embryo... it would nearly be ready to implant today and tomorrow so send me good vibes my embie is ok and is a sticky one and ready to burrow on into my lining.... The transfer went well on Thursday now it's just the 2ww and my official testing date for HCG is on 14 Feb - Valentines day!...
> 
> Phew what a roller coaster, I'm glad all that is over and now I have a little one growing (hopefully).Click to expand...

Praying that these embies stick and go full term!:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

Kat! I'll be praying for you!!!

mrskcbrown - I'm so ready to see your little one. Yay for no more work!

Juniper/BWilliams - I don't know what I would do without your words! Our times are coming. I'm sure of it. :)

I'm doing ok today. My problem is, I saw a sonogram pic of a girl I know who's as far along as I would be if I were still pregnant. I keep catching myself saying "If i was still pregnant..." and I had to file some paperwork regarding my miscarriage today, so I've just been a little sad. There are some personal reasons about the girl mentioned above that makes me feel like I at least deserve it, too...Anyway, I know it's wrong to feel that way, and it's getting better right now. I think I'll have my days, but we'll see. I'm trying really hard to be positive, but I'm not perfect. 

DH did suprise me with an early VDay present! Vera Bradley, chocolate and a month of tanning sessions! I also bought a couple of new shirts yesterday. I went down a whole size! YAY!!!! I haven't lost any weight in a couple of weeks, but I'm feeling pretty good about my appearance. :) I'm finished feeling sad for right now. Sorry for being such a pooper.

Thanks for being here for me to talk to. Sometimes I feel like no one else understands. Love you all! xoxoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Hey ladies. I hope you are well. 

I'm having a better day today. I just ordered a 20 pack of the smilie face ovulation tests and a 25 pack of pregnancy test strips. I'm feeling pretty determined. :)

We are going to get pregnant again this year. I wished for it before and it came true. This time, I'm wishing again and praying it sticks. Being all bummed out won't change anything. It's time to get back to having fun in the bedroom. It worked before. :)


----------



## Shey

That's the spirit jrc! and I hope you get that eggie again!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Shey! I hope you do, too! (When you're ready.) :)


----------



## Shey

Aww thank you girlie! :hugs: I pray you get yours by st paddy's day


----------



## Juniper

How is everyone doing today? I had a good weekend just hanging out with my family. :)

Jrc - I am so glad that you are feeling better. I know that you are hurting, but you have to keep faith that you will get your miracle baby. Just look at our little group of friends. 1 year ago we were all in the same place and now look at us. We already have mommies! Our time will come. We just need to have faith. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone!

@Juniper: I am doing well. Just sitting at home twiddling my thumbs lol! No action as of yet. I go back to the DRs on thursday. Hopefully I have made some progress. I dont want to go over because then I have to consider another csection and I definitely do not want that.

@Jrc: I know its hard sometimes but God has not forgotten you and you will get preggo again!
Praying for BFPS for everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies,

Been thinking of you all. KC, not long to go - how exciting.

Jenn, brooke and jrc you girls have made such progress, I'm sure it won't be long now!


----------



## Jolene

Kat, not long until Valentines Day and you can test. Waiting to hear about your BFP.

I'm not looking forward to Valentines Day, my DH has to go back to work after all the weeks of helping with Mackenzie and things around the house. Sometimes it's a challenge just getting into the shower, lol.


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all hope you are all well... I'm ok just waiting around for the days to pass so I can get a confirmed negative or positive. POAS test today gives me BFN and I'm 6dp3dt, or 9DPO in normal language. Yes it's early. But I want a BFP :( I'm not sure if I'll get one this time :(


----------



## Juniper

Kat - Yes, it is early. I have my fingers crossed that you are wrong ;) I really hope you have a sticky bean this time!! :hugs:

Mrsbrown - You better soak up that quiet/lazy time! ;) Can't wait to hear what the dr has to say.

Jolene - Wow, that time passed quick. That is so great that your dh was able to take the time off, though. I hope that you and little Mackenzie adjust soon. 

Well, I went to the dr today and she put me on Metformin. She said that all of my hormone levels are good and that so far it looks like we are just dealing with PCOS. I am supposed to start the Met tonight. I am a little scared! :haha:


----------



## Shey

Aww Juniper dont be scared. Im sure it will be fine and I hope and pray that you get your :bfp: soon.

Jolene glad to hear that you and baby are fine. sorry that your DH has to go back to work. But Im sure things will work out in the end.

Brooke and Jrc how are you girls doing?


----------



## Juniper

Well, I survived the first dose! :haha: It is not just the pills that have me freaked out... I was expecting to go in to get a time frame and a plan of action and I got a prescription. I was not mentally prepared for that. I still have some worries about the timing, but I am really trying to have faith that everything will work out.


----------



## BWilliams

hey girls im having a very rough time right now im very unsure on what i wanna do....my period started on cd20 so i went to my regular cd21 blood work and the told me to come back in wednesday so i did and the doctor told me that my progesterone level was only a .9 this month which is very low considering they want it at a 15. so e and the doctor talked and he wants me to come in on cd1 and hes going to put me on clomid then the next month clomid and injectibles and then clomid injectibles and iui...well my insurance doesn't cover any of that and on top of that were working on our house with no freaking help from anyone and we have to buy new furniture and still have a few things to do to the house first which is all coming out of our pockets also so im very stressed out and depressed i dont know what to do....and then dh keeps talking about adopition and yes im all for it but i kinda have this unsure feeling right now im very confused and my Faith is being tested BIG time...i never thought that at 22 my life would be this crazy! but i cant complain to much because i know there are people out there with horrible situations and mine is nothing compared what it could be but i just needed to vent to yall.... :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> hey girls im having a very rough time right now im very unsure on what i wanna do....my period started on cd20 so i went to my regular cd21 blood work and the told me to come back in wednesday so i did and the doctor told me that my progesterone level was only a .9 this month which is very low considering they want it at a 15. so e and the doctor talked and he wants me to come in on cd1 and hes going to put me on clomid then the next month clomid and injectibles and then clomid injectibles and iui...well my insurance doesn't cover any of that and on top of that were working on our house with no freaking help from anyone and we have to buy new furniture and still have a few things to do to the house first which is all coming out of our pockets also so im very stressed out and depressed i dont know what to do....and then dh keeps talking about adopition and yes im all for it but i kinda have this unsure feeling right now im very confused and my Faith is being tested BIG time...i never thought that at 22 my life would be this crazy! but i cant complain to much because i know there are people out there with horrible situations and mine is nothing compared what it could be but i just needed to vent to yall.... :hugs:

My insurance didnt cover a lot either. Ask your DR if he/she has some discount cards for the clomid and the injectibles. Sometimes you can get a 3 month dose of clomid for free and they can hook you up with a pharmacy that you call and you can get the injectible at a discounted rate. These were some things that were offered to me, so it doesnt hurt to ask. Also how much is the IUI because they may let you make payments. Just some things to consider but consult God first and see what he says. Truly wait and listen for His answer. Im glad to help anyway that I can.:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kc brown I am going to talk to him when I go back in I just need to pray and do some meditation and just try to calm down a bit...I'm so excited lil M will be here very soon maybe even a valentines day baby!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Thanks Kc brown I am going to talk to him when I go back in I just need to pray and do some meditation and just try to calm down a bit...I'm so excited lil M will be here very soon maybe even a valentines day baby!!!

Yeah check it out. Sometimes they dont willingly tell you so you will have to ask.

Yes I want him to come soon!:happydance: 

I have a prayer request ladies. Please pray that I give my older child as much love and attention as my new baby. I worry so much about her feeling left out. I know this is more my issue than hers so please ask God to give me and especially DH who is not her biological father a big enough heart to love them both equally. Thanks!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am so sorry that you are having to deal with all of this. I pray that your path will be made clear to you. You know it is not one or the other... Adopted kids or bio kids. Our opportunity to adopt just basically fell into our laps after only 4 months of marriage. It was so clear to us that this was what we were supposed to do. Now I am a 24 year old mom of an 11 and an 8 year old. Life does not always turn out the way you expect it, but it turns out great in the end. Take some time to pray and see what your options are. I am hear if you need me. :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Mrsbrown - I will absolutely pray for you. Isn't your dr appt today?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Mrsbrown - I will absolutely pray for you. Isn't your dr appt today?


No it was cancelled yesterday due to 5 measly inches of snow!!:haha: I go every week so next weds at 1130! Maybe I will have the baby before I go. Ill be 40 weeks then!


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all :) I'm praying for you MrsKC I know you will continue to be such a good mother to your children xoxox Your DH will help you I just know it....

Brooke sorry to hear you are having a hard time deciding what to do.... Me and DH are a bit the same spending so much on these treatments...

How is JRC going?

Juniper so much happening for you, you must be getting excited...

AFM - I got my first BFP yesterday but it was soooo light.. today's is a little darker....
I'm 9dp3dt or 12DPO.... DH and I are keeping it in perspective. We had lines last time too and that didn't work. My true feelings are that I'm really glad my embie survived this far... It gives me hope that my body is able to hold an embie now it is up to the embie to be strong and grow...:) ...... My pic is below:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=168220&d=1297467045


----------



## Juniper

Kat - Oh yes! Excited and a bit overwhelmed. Also my mom and sister are finally moving out and we are receiving a very large tax return that will allow us to do upgrades to our house and take our kids on a vacation. It feels like everything is falling into place. :) 

I see the line!! How exciting! :hugs: fx that they just keep getting darker.

Mrsbrown - I am praying for you! That would be amazing if you had Malcolm before your next appt. Are you doing any of the folk tricks to induce labor?


----------



## jrc10

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on. I've been really busy.

BWilliams - Don't give up honey. God will make a way for you. No matter what path you end up taking. He will show you the way. :hugs:

mrskcbrown - I'll be praying for you, but you will be just fine. I can see you telling your dd about how she was as baby M goes through his stages. She will love that! She will love having things in common with baby M and being different. She will also feel a sense of respnsibility with him and try to help you. I think she will feel special b/c you are the 'ladies of the house.' When baby M comes, you can have special 'girl time' with her. Whatever you do, you will be GREAT! I know it. :)

Jolene - Your LO is so adorable! I LOVE this picture. I'm sorry you're losing your help soon, but she's SO cute! lol. 

Kat!!!!! I SEE THE LINE!!! I have my fingers suuuper crossed for you hun. I'm so excited and hopeful. Lots of prayers for you. Come on sticky bean! 

Juniper - Welcome to the Metformin family. lol. How are you doing on it? 

AFM: I just got my Clear Blue digital ovulation kit. I have 19 tests left! I also got my little pregnancy strips. I'm negative on both right now. (Just wanted to make sure!) I'm feeling very hopeful with my little plan. I'm really going to work towards my birthday BFP. I know we will do this. We will all do this and it will be sooo worth it!

Lots of love and baby dust to us! :dust:


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on. I've been really busy.
> 
> BWilliams - Don't give up honey. God will make a way for you. No matter what path you end up taking. He will show you the way. :hugs:
> 
> mrskcbrown - I'll be praying for you, but you will be just fine. I can see you telling your dd about how she was as baby M goes through his stages. She will love that! She will love having things in common with baby M and being different. She will also feel a sense of respnsibility with him and try to help you. I think she will feel special b/c you are the 'ladies of the house.' When baby M comes, you can have special 'girl time' with her. Whatever you do, you will be GREAT! I know it. :)
> 
> Jolene - Your LO is so adorable! I LOVE this picture. I'm sorry you're losing your help soon, but she's SO cute! lol.
> 
> Kat!!!!! I SEE THE LINE!!! I have my fingers suuuper crossed for you hun. I'm so excited and hopeful. Lots of prayers for you. Come on sticky bean!
> 
> Juniper - Welcome to the Metformin family. lol. How are you doing on it?
> 
> AFM: I just got my Clear Blue digital ovulation kit. I have 19 tests left! I also got my little pregnancy strips. I'm negative on both right now. (Just wanted to make sure!) I'm feeling very hopeful with my little plan. I'm really going to work towards my birthday BFP. I know we will do this. We will all do this and it will be sooo worth it!
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to us! :dust:

 I am so glad to hear that you are back at it! :) I am afraid to use my tests this month... I think I am going to wait till next month just to make sure that I don't waste them. Thanks for the welcome :) I am doing good. The "side effects" hit me today. I am on one pill a day until Monday and then I go up to 2 a day, so I am a little scared how my tummy will react to that...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@juniper: No I havent tried anything. Just going to let him come on his own. Im too afriad to try all of that stuff. I definitely cant do the castor oil and pooping all over myself!:winkwink:

@Jrc:thanks for the support and you are right. DH said you all will still be close and have your girl days.

@Kat: I am so happy for you. I see the line and I hope it gets darker day by day and your numbers go up. Its so awesome that you are able to get preggo using IVF! Some people arent even so lucky. Such a blessing!:hugs:

Anybody watch "Inconceiveable" last nite on Dateline? Well two women were seeing a fertility specialist for IVF and wouldnt you know they put the wrong embryo in the wrong woman:nope::nope:! I would have died. I think you can look it up on ABC.

Have a great day!:cloud9:


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> @juniper: No I havent tried anything. Just going to let him come on his own. Im too afriad to try all of that stuff. I definitely cant do the castor oil and pooping all over myself!:winkwink:
> 
> @Jrc:thanks for the support and you are right. DH said you all will still be close and have your girl days.
> 
> @Kat: I am so happy for you. I see the line and I hope it gets darker day by day and your numbers go up. Its so awesome that you are able to get preggo using IVF! Some people arent even so lucky. Such a blessing!:hugs:
> 
> Anybody watch "Inconceiveable" last nite on Dateline? Well two women were seeing a fertility specialist for IVF and wouldnt you know they put the wrong embryo in the wrong woman:nope::nope:! I would have died. I think you can look it up on ABC.
> 
> Have a great day!:cloud9:

Lol! I was thinking more along the lines of brisk walking and :sex:. lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @juniper: No I havent tried anything. Just going to let him come on his own. Im too afriad to try all of that stuff. I definitely cant do the castor oil and pooping all over myself!:winkwink:
> 
> @Jrc:thanks for the support and you are right. DH said you all will still be close and have your girl days.
> 
> @Kat: I am so happy for you. I see the line and I hope it gets darker day by day and your numbers go up. Its so awesome that you are able to get preggo using IVF! Some people arent even so lucky. Such a blessing!:hugs:
> 
> Anybody watch "Inconceiveable" last nite on Dateline? Well two women were seeing a fertility specialist for IVF and wouldnt you know they put the wrong embryo in the wrong woman:nope::nope:! I would have died. I think you can look it up on ABC.
> 
> Have a great day!:cloud9:
> 
> Lol! I was thinking more along the lines of brisk walking and :sex:. lolClick to expand...

Yeah we tried DTD once...nothing, LOL and I walk around the house and sometimes the mall. I get so tired, I just come back to the bed:haha:!


----------



## Jolene

Brooke, I pray it all works out for you. It will work out in HIS time which is really hard because it's natural to want to have everything go according to our plans. Thankfully God is in control and He will bless you for your submitting to him. I hope to hear soon about your 'pending' little Emily!



mrskcbrown said:


> I have a prayer request ladies. Please pray that I give my older child as much love and attention as my new baby. I worry so much about her feeling left out. I know this is more my issue than hers so please ask God to give me and especially DH who is not her biological father a big enough heart to love them both equally. Thanks!

:hugs: I will say a prayer for you now! I don't think you will have a problem with that. I was worried with Jesse being the only child for so long and you should see him now. He is such a doting big brother. As long as you keep her involved as much as possible. I think we might have had issues if we had another boy as Jess knows he is our baby boy no matter how big he gets and he likes to hear that.



Kat_F said:


> AFM - I got my first BFP yesterday but it was soooo light.. today's is a little darker....
> I'm 9dp3dt or 12DPO.... DH and I are keeping it in perspective. We had lines last time too and that didn't work. My true feelings are that I'm really glad my embie survived this far... It gives me hope that my body is able to hold an embie now it is up to the embie to be strong and grow...:) ...... My pic is below:

That's awesome Kat. I can't wait to see the line get darker!



jrc10 said:


> Jolene - Your LO is so adorable! I LOVE this picture. I'm sorry you're losing your help soon, but she's SO cute! lol.
> 
> AFM: I just got my Clear Blue digital ovulation kit. I have 19 tests left! I also got my little pregnancy strips. I'm negative on both right now. (Just wanted to make sure!) I'm feeling very hopeful with my little plan. I'm really going to work towards my birthday BFP. I know we will do this. We will all do this and it will be sooo worth it!
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to us! :dust:

Thanks Jrc!

Yay for the plan. I see you're well on your way to a BFP



mrskcbrown said:


> Yeah we tried DTD once...nothing, LOL and I walk around the house and sometimes the mall. I get so tired, I just come back to the bed:haha:!

I know, it gets exhausting (sp?) and uncomfortable at the end. How exciting that it can happen any day now!! Do you have a ball to bounce on cos I know that along with nipple tweaking works for a lot of women, lol.


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, it's so exciting that you've got metformin. I'm thrilled for you :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks Jolene! I really truly appreciate the prayers!

@Juniper: I think the MET will work wonders for you. Your body will have to get use to it at first but after a while, all will be well.:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Mrskcbrown I dont want this to seem like im coming out wrong or anything but have you tried playing pool? I saw one of the girls on teen mom play it and she went into labor. Idk or try taking a warm bath that sometimes helps.


----------



## mrskcbrown

No i havent tried that. Just trying to let things take their natural course. He's coming soon...I just know it!:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

I hope things go good for you kc and that you don't have no complications. I love the name you chose. My dad's name is Malcolm and its a really strong and good name.

This is my malcolm(my dad) and my mom
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/165294_472069021495_621316495_6238636_8107691_n.jpg


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> I hope things go good for you kc and that you don't have no complications. I love the name you chose. My dad's name is Malcolm and its a really strong and good name.
> 
> This is my malcolm(my dad) and my mom
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/165294_472069021495_621316495_6238636_8107691_n.jpg

Thanks for the compliment on the name and lovely picture!:cloud9:


----------



## Shey

No problem! and thank you!


----------



## jrc10

I got my smilie face today! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I got my smilie face today! :)

I love those smiley faces on CBE tests!:happydance: Get busy:sex:!


----------



## Kat_F

Oooo JRC get to the bed and catch that eggy!!!

MrsKC not long now and there will be a new little man in the house!

AFM I had my beta yesterday and my HCG is 82 (at 14dpo) which is fine.
I get retested next Monday so I have to keep calm and chill out until then....

Thinking of you all xox


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - How exciting!! Get to bding!! :haha: I can't wait to get my first smiley face. I didn't ovulate this month. I am hoping for next month. We will see, I guess...


----------



## Juniper

Oh Kat! how exciting!! Stick eggy stick!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Oooo JRC get to the bed and catch that eggy!!!
> 
> MrsKC not long now and there will be a new little man in the house!
> 
> AFM I had my beta yesterday and my HCG is 82 (at 14dpo) which is fine.
> I get retested next Monday so I have to keep calm and chill out until then....
> 
> Thinking of you all xox


Thanks Kat!

Your numbers are awesome. Mine was 88 at 14dpo. Wishing you the best:happydance:!

Juniper: I pray you get that smiley face next month too!:thumbup:


----------



## jrc10

Thanks girls! I actually took a picture of it, just in case it's 'the one!' I read somewhere that PCOS can cause fake positives on OPKs, but I def have some cm signs, too. Have you all ever heard of that before? Also, when you get your smilie, how much do you bd? I think I want to like tonight (again) and tomorrow and the next day. Suggestions?

Wouldn't it be crazy if we made a little Valentine today? :)

KAT!!! I'm so excited, and keeping my fingers crossed. :hugs: Are you having any symptoms? :)

mrskcbrown - Are we there, yet? lol

Juniper - You will get yours! I read somewhere that a lady wasn't getting hers and she decided to test 3 times a day (morning, evening, night) to see if she would get hers and she found that 6pm was her oving time. Maybe you could try switching it up?


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - we try to bd the day of positive, the next day, and the day after just for good measure. You don't want to bd too much because you want to give dh's :sperm: time to regenerate. 

I am not sure what to do about opks. I believe that I was getting false positives with the line dip stick. I have smiley face opks now and didn't get get a + last month. I am on cd17 and still have hostile cm. I don't feel like I should bother with opks unless I have fertile cm... Hopefully I will get fertile cm next month!

As for your other question... I believe that Met evens out the hormones that would cause false positives. I know that dr's tell women to use opk when they are on Met or Clomid for PCOS, so I am sure that they are reliable. I have not seen any studies though...


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> Jrc - we try to bd the day of positive, the next day, and the day after just for good measure. You don't want to bd too much because you want to give dh's :sperm: time to regenerate.
> 
> I am not sure what to do about opks. I believe that I was getting false positives with the line dip stick. I have smiley face opks now and didn't get get a + last month. I am on cd17 and still have hostile cm. I don't feel like I should bother with opks unless I have fertile cm... Hopefully I will get fertile cm next month!
> 
> As for your other question... I believe that Met evens out the hormones that would cause false positives. I know that dr's tell women to use opk when they are on Met or Clomid for PCOS, so I am sure that they are reliable. I have not seen any studies though...

That's what I was thinking about the false positives. I'll try not to bd, but I really want to! lol. 

I hope you get your smilie next month, too!

Thank you, Dear. You're the best. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Jrc - we try to bd the day of positive, the next day, and the day after just for good measure. You don't want to bd too much because you want to give dh's :sperm: time to regenerate.
> 
> I am not sure what to do about opks. I believe that I was getting false positives with the line dip stick. I have smiley face opks now and didn't get get a + last month. I am on cd17 and still have hostile cm. I don't feel like I should bother with opks unless I have fertile cm... Hopefully I will get fertile cm next month!
> 
> As for your other question... I believe that Met evens out the hormones that would cause false positives. I know that dr's tell women to use opk when they are on Met or Clomid for PCOS, so I am sure that they are reliable. I have not seen any studies though...
> 
> That's what I was thinking about the false positives. I'll try not to bd, but I really want to! lol.
> 
> I hope you get your smilie next month, too!
> 
> Thank you, Dear. You're the best. :)Click to expand...

I would BD all 3 days:thumbup:.


----------



## Shey

I hope you ladies had a lovely valentine's day yesterday! 

Jrc,Juniper, and Brooke I am hoping that by St.Paddy's day that you 3 lovely ladies get your :bfp: You 3 have been through so much and ya'll deserve to get that :bfp: lots and lots of baby :dust: to you ladies.

Kat I hope it sticks and that you get your :bfp: really soon.


----------



## Juniper

Hello Ladies! I hope everyone has a great day.

Jrc - I have something funny to tell you. My MIL called me this morning to tell me that she had a dream about me last night. These were her words.. "I dreamt that they put you on fertility medication and that you had triplets." :haha: :haha: She didn't know about the Met yet... My response was "well, actually I am on a type of fertility medication, but I am not going to have triplets." How random is that!?! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Jrc - I have something funny to tell you. My MIL called me this morning to tell me that she had a dream about me last night. These were her words.. "I dreamt that they put you on fertility medication and that you had triplets." :haha: :haha: She didn't know about the Met yet... My response was "well, actually I am on a type of fertility medication, but I am not going to have triplets." How random is that!?! :haha:

HAHAHA! We better start thinking of the names... :haha: 

hmmmm... I would laugh my butt off if that really happened!!!


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Jrc - I have something funny to tell you. My MIL called me this morning to tell me that she had a dream about me last night. These were her words.. "I dreamt that they put you on fertility medication and that you had triplets." :haha: :haha: She didn't know about the Met yet... My response was "well, actually I am on a type of fertility medication, but I am not going to have triplets." How random is that!?! :haha:
> 
> HAHAHA! We better start thinking of the names... :haha:
> 
> hmmmm... I would laugh my butt off if that really happened!!!Click to expand...


When dh and I were engaged I promised him that if we ever had triplet boys that he could name then Huey, Dewey and Louie. :haha:


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper! Triplets!... hilarious...

JRC how's the BDing going? When we were using smiley faces we did it on the day of the smiley face and then the morning following.

Thanks Shey, how are things with you?

I bought some CB digitals today to see how my HCG was going and the test got it right.. today I am 2 weeks and 2 days after conception :cloud9: :happydance:

View attachment 169960


----------



## Jolene

Aww look at that Kat :cloud9: I'm so happy for you, after all that you've been through! I'll be praying for a sticky little bean for you that will grow into your beautiful bundle of joy!

Jenn, how can you tell your MIL you're not having triplets? You can't be so sure.

Ladies, I missed out when everyone was chatting about FB friends. If you'd like to request me, this is the link to my profile: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1219170682 I hope it works. I don't know how to find people on FB :blush:


----------



## Shey

Kat yay congrats girlie! Im doing great!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Aww look at that Kat :cloud9: I'm so happy for you, after all that you've been through! I'll be praying for a sticky little bean for you that will grow into your beautiful bundle of joy!
> 
> Jenn, how can you tell your MIL you're not having triplets? You can't be so sure.
> 
> Ladies, I missed out when everyone was chatting about FB friends. If you'd like to request me, this is the link to my profile: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1219170682 I hope it works. I don't know how to find people on FB :blush:

I couldnt get it? Maybe just request me....Kimberly McCoy Brown. You'll know its me because its just a head shot:winkwink:.

@Kat: Im happy for you. Keep us posted for next monday.

AFM, still no baby but DRs today at 1130. If she says I have to wait 2 more weeks, I will die:shrug:. Please, I hope Im more dilated or something!!


----------



## Jolene

I will try to find you, KC. I hope you hear good news at your appointment today. I can't believe it's your EDD tomorrow!

Can you ladies remember Sharmaine1234 from our last thread who was pregnant with twins (1 boy, 1 girl) I just read that her baby girl passed away while she was pregnant and she had to carry her full term because the little boy is fine. He was born end of last year. How sad :(


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - If I was taking clomid, then I might admit that it is a possibility... For now, I still refuse to acknowledge the possibility. I am rebelling! :haha: p.s. I added you on FB

Kim - Praying for good news!! 

Kat - Congrats hunny!!!! I am so excited for you :happydance: I will continue to pray for you and your little bean. I can't wait to hear about your next appointment. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Jolene - If I was taking clomid, then I might admit that it is a possibility... For now, I still refuse to acknowledge the possibility. I am rebelling! :haha: p.s. I added you on FB
> 
> Kim - Praying for good news!!
> 
> Kat - Congrats hunny!!!! I am so excited for you :happydance: I will continue to pray for you and your little bean. I can't wait to hear about your next appointment. :hugs:

Last dr appt today. Im 4cm and fully effaced but still no baby:shrug:. If he is not here by next thursday then I have to have a repeat csection. Been having crampy pains and backache since she checked me though. Please pray that I labor on my own so I can experience a vaginal birth.:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Kim - It sounds like you are on your way! :happydance: I am praying for you!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck, MrsKC xoxox


----------



## Shey

Best of luck to you Kim I will pray and hope you get to go natural.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im still home, nothing yet and very disappointed:-(.


----------



## BWilliams

It will happen Kim! Malcolm just wants to do it in his time! Kat congrats honey buns I had a very strong feeling about you yesterday I won't say it yet ill just pray pray pray for you and lil bean! It was a good feeling by the way!


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs::hugs::hugs: BWilliams so far I'm on :cloud9: and really appreciate your thoughts and sharing your intuitive feelings with me... it means a lot to me xoxox

MrsKC thinking of your LO all cozy and comfy doesn't want to come out yet :) In the meantime... :coffee:

JRC has the smiley face gone yet? (have you O'ved?)

Juniper what's happening with the Met? All good?


----------



## BWilliams

No problem Kat I just thought id share part of it! Well I have the flu and I feel like total Shit! I even turned down dtd which I love to do ugh it needs to go away like 4 days ago haha


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Kat - So far so good I think... I am up to my full dose now. I am on cd 20 so I guess we will just have to see what happens with my next cycle.


----------



## jrc10

Jolene - I added you just now!

Kat - LOOK AT THAT TEST!!!!!! I truly have a positive feeling, too. Thanks for asking about me. We really 'tried' on Feb. 14th (the smiley face day.) The second night we tried, but DH had a tooth pulled and we had to stop right before he...you know. We did nothing the 3rd day. I'm not feeling it for me this month, but you never know. It only takes one :spermy:. 

I didn't keep testing each day. Should I have done that? The box said there was no need to keep testing after receiving the :), so that's what I did. I'm just excited to know that I ov'd this month. :) Now...I must wait. Boo!

I've been pretty emotional the past couple of days. :( It may be the 15 hour day I worked yesterday and the lack of sleep then work today. How are you all doing this weekend?


----------



## Shey

Does anyone knw what happened to Amber? Haven't heard from her in months and worried bout her.


----------



## BWilliams

I was just wondering about her and Stace a feel days ago I hope there both doing alright.


----------



## Juniper

Hi girls! I hope everyone is doing well! 

Jrc - I have my fx for you! 

Kim - any progress? :hugs:

Kat - How are you doing, hun? 

Shey - I know, I have been thinking about both of them. 

I am doing good. My kids stayed at Grandma's for the weekend so Dh and I had some amazing downtime. We decided last week that we want to make sure that all of our bases are covered as far as the fertility stuff goes. So far all of my care has been through my PCP. I made an appointment with an OB/GYN for Thursday. So, we will have to see what he says...


----------



## BWilliams

Hey juniper I don't know where I stand this month just kinda waiting to start then cd1 I go back to the doctors and start clomid...still not sure what I wanna do yet...I'm finally starting to recover from the flu but now my hubby has it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

No progress, disappointed. I feel like my chance at a vaginal birth is going to be taken away from me again:cry:.


----------



## jrc10

Well I just got back from my staff meeting where I made one of my RA's cry. Go me.

I didn't even think I was being that harsh, but maybe I was...some days it just goes like that.

I hope you all have a great week. I can't wait for more updates! :)


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - Maybe you and your DH should have a dance party! Shake Baby M right outta there! :hugs: :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> mrskcbrown - Maybe you and your DH should have a dance party! Shake Baby M right outta there! :hugs: :)

LOL we have tried everything!!!!:haha: We have been :sex: and everything:winkwink:. Maybe tonite, who knows. They seem to come when you least expect them.:coffee:


----------



## jrc10

I'm sure hoping for you! LOVE the picture. CUTE hair!

Come on Baby M! Tonight's the night!


----------



## Kat_F

Oooo best of luck MrsKC!!! Don't give up yet!! Little boy must be coming soon!!!

Thanks JRC for sharing your feelings :) I am true believer in intuition....

Juniper sounds like you have it all in hand... Now just to get it happening!

BWilliams best of luck with your decisions... it can't be easy that's for sure...

Well AFM I had my second beta and my HCG is 4690!!! (at 21DPO) I think that is good but the nurses at the clinic are shocking they don't say it's bad or good or high or low they just say it's "ok" so I'm doing lots of Googling and I think it is ok (I thought it was high for 4w6d preg but who knows).....

Next Monday another blood test for my 3rd beta and then hopefully a scan... I have not gotten this far last time and yesterday I was a nutcase thinking everything was going wrong... but it wasn't it is all ok... Phew I'll have a big party when I get to 12 weeks xo


----------



## Jolene

Come on little Malcolm, mommy has waited long enough, lol.

Kat, that's awesome news. I can't wait for your first scan!!!!!!

Brooke, hope you feel better soon.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Shey

Kat I hope everything goes well at your appointment and that you get great results. 

Kim anything yet?

Jolene how are you and babygirl doing?

Juniper,Brooke,Jrc hope you ladies are doing fine on this monday!


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am so excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Kat could it be TWINS?!?!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Oooo best of luck MrsKC!!! Don't give up yet!! Little boy must be coming soon!!!
> 
> Thanks JRC for sharing your feelings :) I am true believer in intuition....
> 
> Juniper sounds like you have it all in hand... Now just to get it happening!
> 
> BWilliams best of luck with your decisions... it can't be easy that's for sure...
> 
> Well AFM I had my second beta and my HCG is 4690!!! (at 21DPO) I think that is good but the nurses at the clinic are shocking they don't say it's bad or good or high or low they just say it's "ok" so I'm doing lots of Googling and I think it is ok (I thought it was high for 4w6d preg but who knows).....
> 
> Next Monday another blood test for my 3rd beta and then hopefully a scan... I have not gotten this far last time and yesterday I was a nutcase thinking everything was going wrong... but it wasn't it is all ok... Phew I'll have a big party when I get to 12 weeks xo

4690 is AWESOME for 4w6d!!!! I was only like 188???!! Look at this website:https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single&start_age=30&end_age=36

Im so happy for you and praying all continues to go well!:hugs:

AFM, nothing.....still waiting.:shrug:


----------



## jrc10

My first thought was multiples, too!!!

Maybe Kat is having the triplets??? I'm SO excited for you! YAY!!!!!!

AFM, I'm a crazy person right now. I'm a POAS addict. :( It's not even time! My bbs are sore though. They're getting a bit more sore every day, but who knows. Might just be wishful thinking...I can't wait to test next week or get my AF and try again. I just dislike the waiting part! It sucks!!!

Have a great week ladies. :)


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I know what you mean about the waiting! It's the worst!! I am sure that I have no chance this month.. I just want to move on.

So, I have no idea how I keep doing this, but I scheduled my "womenly appointment" for the very end of my cycle! I really hope that I don't have to reschedule this one... My appointment is tomorrow and I will be on cd 26. Then I have my first appointment with my new dr on Thursday. I am excited and nervous...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Jrc - I know what you mean about the waiting! It's the worst!! I am sure that I have no chance this month.. I just want to move on.
> 
> So, I have no idea how I keep doing this, but I scheduled my "womenly appointment" for the very end of my cycle! I really hope that I don't have to reschedule this one... My appointment is tomorrow and I will be on cd 26. Then I have my first appointment with my new dr on Thursday. I am excited and nervous...

Wishing you both the best Juniper and JRC! Dont be nervous Juniper, you are going to find out good stuff that is going to help you!:thumbup:

As for me, my DR called and she wants to see me tomorrow, so maybe if their is progress they will admit me to the hospital. Thats my wishful thinking. I may be leaking my waters because I keep feeling wet (TMI) even after I go to the potty (my daughter is 10 and I still call it the potty to her:haha:):shrug:???! I stick my finger there and its wetness. We will see.

Another thing, everytime I go somewhere and people see that Im pregnant, they wish to tell me their stories:haha:. Get ready ladies, your turn is coming to meet the annoying people, LOL!


----------



## Kat_F

Ha ha MrsKC about the annoying people!

Juniper and jrc don't give up I have my fingers crossed for you...

AFM I hope it's not triplets!!! Even twins (BWilliams you got me thinking!) i think would be a massive burden!! I'm hoping it's just one but who knows with my numbers. I've done lots of googling and there is so much variation it's really hard to know what's normal. If i do have twins they will be identical because I only had one embryo... sigh... I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!! Hopefully about a week 'till my scan for heartbeat if everything keeps going ok....


----------



## Juniper

Kim - Thanks, I am just worried that there will be a lot more to learn that the other dr didn't catch... I am so excited for you!! I have heard that some women burst and others leak, so it could be your waters! :happydance: Good luck! 

Kat - I am glad that I am not the only one who is scared of having multiples! :haha: I am sure that we could both handle it, it is just a little daunting. I feel like it is especially daunting for me since it will be my first time with a newborn, but I will also have my 2 sons to care for... I am still not sure how that is all going to work out...


----------



## jrc10

Well...I hope we all have triplets! HAHA!

That thought scares the crap out of me, too, but I'd do it if God brought me to it! :D

mrskcbrown - yay! waters!!!! FINGERS CROSSED!

juniper - I'm just dying to know the answer...YES or NO! lol. 

kat - I want this for you so badly! Just remember: everytime one of us has a successful pregnancy, another one gets pregnant successfully. This time, I really think it's you. :hugs: 

I had a dream last night that I was being put on clomid. It was weird. I was on clomid and I got in the shower. Then, I was pregnant. Like, right then. It was a happy dream. :)


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls, How is everyone?

I just got back from my appointment and she already found something else wrong :( I have a Stenotic Cervix. Have any of you heard of it before? I guess my cervix is so small that it could be blocking sperm from going in. It could also be blocking my flow... Which seems reasonable since I have very light periods. I guess there is a procedure where they stretch it to open it up.


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls, How is everyone?

I just got back from my appointment and she already found something else wrong :( I have a Stenotic Cervix. Have any of you heard of it before? I guess my cervix is so small that it could be blocking sperm from going in. It could also be blocking my flow... Which seems reasonable since I have very light periods. I guess there is a procedure where they stretch it to open it up.


----------



## Kat_F

Whew Juniper sorry to hear that! At least it explains what might be going on though :)

They might want to do an IUI with you... a colleague of mine had one (we started trying together she got preggars straight away and her baby is now 6 weeks old).

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html


----------



## Juniper

Kat_F said:


> Whew Juniper sorry to hear that! At least it explains what might be going on though :)
> 
> They might want to do an IUI with you... a colleague of mine had one (we started trying together she got preggars straight away and her baby is now 6 weeks old).
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html

Yeah, I was thinking that... My Dr is consulting a specialist and then is going to call me with a plan. Hopefully I am a candidate for the procedure. If not I guess with will definitely have to consider IUI


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I know that wasn't what you wanted to hear, but I'm so excited that you know what's wrong. There is a plan for everything. You will have your baby. I know it. 

We've just got to put all of the puzzle pieces together first. :)

Kat - How's it going? Any symptoms, yet? :D


----------



## Shey

Juniper sorry to hear that. I hope things get better for you and that you get your :bfp: I'll keep praying for ya.

Kat how are you doing?

Jrc triplets would be something, even twins. How are you doing?

asfm I've been so exhausted lately.


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Juniper - I know that wasn't what you wanted to hear, but I'm so excited that you know what's wrong. There is a plan for everything. You will have your baby. I know it.
> 
> We've just got to put all of the puzzle pieces together first. :)
> 
> Kat - How's it going? Any symptoms, yet? :D

Thank you. I know that you are right. I was just hoping that things would be simple. Every time that another problem is uncovered I get more scared that I will never be able to have a baby...


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper I know how you feel. I wish it were simple...

Shey I'm exhausted too lately.. one of the most common symptoms.

JRC i have a constant cramp/tugging/stretching like AF pains. I hope that means my embie is getting very comfy and growing in there. Judging by all the twinges, it sure feels like it!..

Only four more sleeps until my next test and hopefully next week i can have a heartbeat scan :) No way I'm putting up a ticker just yet either!


----------



## Juniper

Kat - I am so happy for you!!! I hope that you get peace of mind very soon. :hugs: 

As for my situation.. I love my Dr. lol. It is 8:30 the next morning and I have already gotten 2 calls from the office. She is referring me to a Gyno to be evaluated for the Cervical Stenosis. She also wants to do a pelvic ultrasound to see if I have any scare tissue on my ovaries. I am guessing that she is also checking for Endo. The nurse said "She wants to check some other things as well because of the pain you experienced when she pushed on your stomach". So, My Ultrasound is on Mar 1 and the Gyno's office still has to call to schedule their appointment. 'Nuff info for you guys? :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Juniper: God is not going to give you more than you can bare. Im glad that you are finding this out so you are not in the dark about your fertility and conceiving your sweet. precious baby! Im going to keep praying for you because with your new doctor I just feel like its bound to happen for you sooner than later.:hugs:

@Kat: I know everything is going to be fine and you will see all 2-3 heartbeats:winkwink:. I just cant see your numbers being that high and its a single birth. Whatever it is going to be God has already blessed it, so dont worry!:hugs:

AFM, tomorrow I have my csection and Malcolm will be introduced to this world. I will post a pic probably in my journal tomorrow. I will be having the section at 12 noon central time! Keep me in your prayers that all goes well as I am nervous and excited:thumbup:!


----------



## Juniper

Kim - Thank you for the kind words. :hugs: and OMG! :happydance: I know that you wanted to have a vaginal birth, but you are going to be able to hold your baby at long last!! :happydance: I will be praying for you and little Malcolm and anxiously awaiting pictures.


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - I am sooo excited for you! YAAY! I can't wait to see his sweet little face. Lots of prayers for you. :)

juniper - You crack me up! I'm glad you got such a great doctor.

Kat - I get eager every day to hear your updates. Can't wait to hear about that strong heartbeat. :)

BWilliams - How are you today?

Shey - Thanks for asking about me. I'm just still waiting...how about you? :)


----------



## Shey

Kim that is great cant wait to see what he looks like

Jrc hope you get your :bfp: Ive been busy with school and trying to get a new job.

Kat anything happening yet?

Juniper and Brooke anything new with you ladies?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! Ill update pics of the baby and details of the birth tomorrow in my journal.:cloud9:


----------



## Kat_F

Yay MrsKC!!!! How lovely to have him in your arms so soon. My sister goes in for her ceaser next Wednesday. 

Nothing new happening yet.. it takes so long for the weeks to go when you hold your breath each day!!! I haven't told my family yet (except my mum and dad) about being 5 weeks preg. I'm not going to tell them until I really have to at 12 weeks. Me and DH are going to be on tenderhooks until after 12 weeks and everything comes back ok. Shame though, because I'm ready to go out and buy some maternity clothes already!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Jrc I'm doing good just waiting for af so I can start clomid! Kim I'm super excited for you!!!


----------



## jrc10

I'm pretty jealous about the clomid. I sometimes worry that I won't be able to conceive successfully on Met. alone. 

I wish my doctor would see if everything is working now...


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - Let me remind you what you have to remind me... God has a plan for you. Everything will work out! :hugs: How is your cycle going? I got my period this morning. I am in such a strange place emotionally about this stuff... I know that I have no chance of being/getting pregnant right now, so I just want they next few cycle to hurry up and get over with... I have no other feelings about my cycle... It is a very different emotional process than what I am used to.. I don't know if any of that makes since.. 

So, ladies, I went to Kim's blog to check on her and it looks like she is laboring on her own! You guys might want to check in there to see how she is doing.


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> Jrc - Let me remind you what you have to remind me... God has a plan for you. Everything will work out! :hugs: How is your cycle going? I got my period this morning. I am in such a strange place emotionally about this stuff... I know that I have no chance of being/getting pregnant right now, so I just want they next few cycle to hurry up and get over with... I have no other feelings about my cycle... It is a very different emotional process than what I am used to.. I don't know if any of that makes since..
> 
> So, ladies, I went to Kim's blog to check on her and it looks like she is laboring on her own! You guys might want to check in there to see how she is doing.

I'm just waiting on AF to come...I'm a POAS addict this cycle since I know when I o'd...I wish I could stop, but I literally test morning and night. I'm not very patient, so I just want my answer. 

I always think there's a chance, but I feel much more positive for you than me!

Here's how I'm feeling: sore bbs, sore back, kind of crampy, and a little emotional. That's probably AF coming. I'm just ready to get it overwith. I'm not feeling it this cycle b/c DH and I only DTD once during O time. 

Every day is a day closer. I know we can do this...I'M JUST READY ALREADY!

:hugs: Have a great weekend ladies. :)


----------



## Shey

Tomorrow is my dad's 60th birthday so we will be in Orlando for the day tomorrow. Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies, Im back and I updated my journal with pics of Malcolm page 167.
Thanks for all of your lovely :hugs:&:kiss:.


----------



## NGRidley

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies, Im back and I updated my journal with pics of Malcolm page 167.
> Thanks for all of your lovely :hugs:&:kiss:.

CONGRATS. hes gorgeous


----------



## NGRidley

*sigh*
I hate that I have neglected this place....

how is everyone doing?
Juniper - how has the met been treating you?
Kat - Congrats on the BFP!! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations MrsKC xoxo I said it in your journal but I'll say it again, he is just lovely. You and the daddy look so pleased and proud... Bet you can't believe such a long journey is over yet another one has just begun.

Hi NG! Haven't seen you around for ages!! What's new with you?


----------



## Juniper

NG - Great to hear from you! How you are doing? I am just starting my 1st full cycle on Met, so I am afraid the we still have a ways to go. But, I am ecstatic that we are making progress. We missed you, you should stick around for a while ;)


----------



## jrc10

NG - So glad you're back! I hope you're well. :)

mrskcbrown - LOVE THE PICS OF BABY M. He's abosolutely beautiful. The women in this group certainly make gorgeous babies. :)

I'm still a BFN and no AF. I hate the waiting game...blah.


----------



## Jolene

Congrats KC on your beautiful (big) baby boy! May he bring you lots of joy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks so much ladies! its hard to type with one hand now:wacko:. he is doing good, loves the boobs and likes to poop:haha:.


----------



## Juniper

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks so much ladies! its hard to type with one hand now:wacko:. he is doing good, loves the boobs and likes to poop:haha:.

Sounds like a typical man! :haha: I am so glad that you are both doing well!


----------



## jrc10

I'm still feeing impatient. :(

And my boobs still hurt.


----------



## BWilliams

What do you girls know about vitex?


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am sorry! :( I hope that you get an answer soon. :hugs: Hey, my Dr told me to take Flaxseed Oil (1000mg) for sore breasts. She said to take it as a daily supplement and that it will reduce breast pain during your cycle. 

Brooke - I don't know much. I know that Amber used it... I remember her saying that it worked to regulate her cycles, and she got pregnant... That is all that I have ever heard of it... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitex_agnus-castus


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all!

3rd beta today at +28 (from conception) ie 6 weeks and my HCG is 30,987... Next Monday will be my heartbeat scan :) Will it be one heartbeat or two?? :)


----------



## Jolene

Awesome news Kat!


----------



## Jolene

Juniper said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies! its hard to type with one hand now:wacko:. he is doing good, loves the boobs and likes to poop:haha:.
> 
> Sounds like a typical man! :haha: I am so glad that you are both doing well!Click to expand...

:rofl: So true Jenn....... Although Mackenzie puts Michael to shame :blush:


----------



## Shey

Kat that is great news hope it goes well.

Brooke I have no idea. I've never used it before but if it helps regulate cycles then I'd take it.

Juniper and Jrc how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## BWilliams

Shey I think that's what it does lol but I gotta do more research on it before I take it


----------



## Shey

oh ok! I hope it works out for you Brooke. you're a sweet person from what i can tell.


----------



## jrc10

I don't know anything about vitex. 

Kat - I'm betting on multiples. :) :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: LOL. 

I'm not feeling so hot today. Blah. I'm going to wait a few days before I test again. BFN today. 

Hope you ladies have a great day.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

Kat: That definitely sounds like multiples. I cant see just one baby with numbers so high:winkwink:. Im so excited for you!

Hope everyone is doing well. Im just getting use to motherhood all over again. Moms will be here tomorrow from Chicago and so Im sure both of my kids will be spoiled by the time she leaves:dohh:.


----------



## Juniper

Yes, Kat, With those levels I cannot imagine you not delivering a very healthy baby in 8 months!! This is it for you, hun! Now all you need to worry about is how many are in there ;)

So, we were finally able to do Dh's SA today! :happydance: I took us like a month to get it done because of all the time restrictions! But, it is done and we are anxiously awaiting the results. I also, have my pelvic ultrasound tomorrow... I am hoping that everything goes well... I really don't want to have surgery. :( Oh, and I got my pap results back today! Everything is normal!! I am so relieved! I was really worried that the cervical cancer had come back, and I am so very happy that we don't have to worry about that too! :happydance: Man, that sounds like a lot! :haha:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear your results. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Juniper best of luck with your DH results! xox


----------



## Juniper

Er, today is not going very well for me :( My car broke down on my way to my appointment... I am so very glad that I left hour early because I planned to stop by my mom's house before hand. I was actually able to make it to the appointment on time, but had to chug my quart of water in 5 min :sick:. The ultrasound didn't seem to go very well either.. It hurt really really bad while she was doing the internal part.. A almost jumped off the table and had to bite my lip the whole time. Of course, I won't get the results for 2-3 days, so now I just get to worry about what might be wrong :( I have had 4-5 of these before and I never had pain like that...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper said:


> Er, today is not going very well for me :( My car broke down on my way to my appointment... I am so very glad that I left hour early because I planned to stop by my mom's house before hand. I was actually able to make it to the appointment on time, but had to chug my quart of water in 5 min :sick:. The ultrasound didn't seem to go very well either.. It hurt really really bad while she was doing the internal part.. A almost jumped off the table and had to bite my lip the whole time. Of course, I won't get the results for 2-3 days, so now I just get to worry about what might be wrong :( I have had 4-5 of these before and I never had pain like that...

Sorry you had a bad day:hugs:. I hate the internal exams!


----------



## Shey

Kat that is awsome news

Juniper sorry your day wasn't that well but glad you made it to your appt hope you get some good results.

asfm Ive been sick for the past few days.


----------



## jrc10

My wait is finally over...AF came this morning. Probably the WORST one I've ever had. I'm just praying that my body is getting back to normal with this one...

It was one of those, wake up in pain, mornings. :( At least I got my answer.


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> My wait is finally over...AF came this morning. Probably the WORST one I've ever had. I'm just praying that my body is getting back to normal with this one...
> 
> It was one of those, wake up in pain, mornings. :( At least I got my answer.

Exactly, you got your answer. I am sorry that it wasn't your month :hugs: and I ma sorry that you are having a bad period. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BWilliams

I wish af would hurry I'm only a day late but I just know I'm not pregnant we only did it twice this month and I'm not sure if I ovulated. Juniper I'm sorry it hurt you when I went it was weird she pulled out this big dildo lookin thing then put a condom on it haha and it was a sat and it was only me an her there it was strange lol....Jrc I'm sorry af came :hugs


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Hahaha, yeah, that sounds about right. I was expecting it though... I have had these before. They have never hurt like this though :( I was sore all last night too... It was just the right side that hurt. Did your's hurt? I am basically convinced that I have Endo and that when I go in on Monday that he is going to tell me that I need to have a Laparoscopy in addition to the other procedure. This really sucks.


----------



## BWilliams

I don't remember it hurting till she like moved it around up there...the lap wasn't that bad I slept when I came home then the next day I slept then after that I was fine I stopped taking pain medicine after like 2 days.


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> I don't remember it hurting till she like moved it around up there...the lap wasn't that bad I slept when I came home then the next day I slept then after that I was fine I stopped taking pain medicine after like 2 days.

Thank you, that is comforting. :hugs: Now I am completely confused. The nurse called me and her words were "everything looks fine." When I said "What does that mean?" She said "you need to make an appointment if you want to discuss your results" :growlmad: I really don't like her. I am just going to ask the gyno on Monday to explain the results... She also refused to tell us Derek's SA results over the phone and I had to make an appointment for that. Which is not until the 31st. So frustrating!


----------



## jrc10

You should be able to sign a release to get results over the phone or in person. That's what I did for my betas. I would ask if I were you.


----------



## Jolene

I agree ladies, the internal scans are not fun! At least when you're pregnant and they do them you have a distraction seeing the little baby so you don't mind it as much. Might as well get used to it now though as they do those for the first +- 8-11 weeks of pregnancy if they want a nice clear pic, lol.

Jrc, I'm sorry about :witch: but yay for a new cycle.

Jenn, is your car sorted out now?


----------



## NGRidley

The internal scan I had was fine.....till she had troubles finding my one ovary....so they were like wrenching the wand around everywhere *sigh*

Kat -EXCITING!!!! cant wait for the results

for me not much has been going on really....just taking my mets.
I feel like I have been Oing the last few cycles which has been awesome.
I started OPKs this cycle and got a positive :)
I was getting confused about my chart - since my temp dropped. It wasnt just for one day, but for 3 days, and they jumped back up.

who knows with my cycle really.


----------



## Juniper

Jrc- We have a release. The nurse is just not a very nice person. 

Ng - I am glad that the met looks like it is working. Are you using smiley face opks? I was all over the place with the line opks. They are hard to tell what is a real +. How long have you been been taking it?

Jolene - More or less. It is running again, but it needs some big repairs.


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> Jrc- We have a release. The nurse is just not a very nice person.
> 
> Ng - I am glad that the met looks like it is working. Are you using smiley face opks? I was all over the place with the line opks. They are hard to tell what is a real +. How long have you been been taking it?
> 
> Jolene - More or less. It is running again, but it needs some big repairs.

I am using internet cheapies and they seem to be working for me. Wasnt sure if they would since they say you can get fake positives with PCOS.
I have a pic on my journal, either the last page or the second last page. Before the 3 in the pic I had really faint ones, and I took one a couple days ago and there wasnt a second line at all, So I am assuming that they work.

The Met I have been taking since December....OPKs just this cycle. I keep having this thought that I have bought all these OPKs and this month will end up being the one I get my BFP in LOL


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh I wish af would start today so I can get started on clomid...I have been cramping on and off but nothing yet not even a spot.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

@Juniper she does sound mean especially if you already have a release! Maybe you should report her. :nope:

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Did you bd during the right time? Could your cramps be a bean settling in?

Kim - Yeah, she is just mean. She is rude in the office and over the phone. It really sucks because I love my Dr and she makes me have bad feelings about my visits. I am thinking about reporting her...

Ng - I don't think that would be such a terrible thing! I know what you mean about worrying about wasting money. I am the same way. But, I think that in this instance, it would be ok ;)


----------



## NGRidley

@brooke - if you are not pg....I am wishing a :witch: fairy on you
@Juniper - ohh yeah I would be ecstatic if I finally got pg....I would just save them for the next one (depending on exp date) or sell/give them away


----------



## BWilliams

I mean we only bd twice this month and I'm not sure if O'd I had the flu around O time but I don't remember being crampy and I didn't test but I was also really out of it. I did have a ton of cm when I was sick but I think it was maybe fro the dayquil? I really don't know! If I am pregnant I will be totally floored cause I have always felt like I would just know right away lol


----------



## NGRidley

how is everyone??
I am absolutely exhausted!!
lately it feels like it doesnt matter how much sleep I get its not enough. The other day I got 11 hours sleep, then after being up for like 4 hours, I had a 3 hour nap. I could have just slept the entire day away.


----------



## BWilliams

Just tested :bfn: but I kinda knew that so now its just a wait and see kinda thing


----------



## NGRidley

boo to BFN....hopefully AF gets her but here so you can get on with the next cycle

Im not looking fwd to testing this month....I feel kinda nervous and not sure why.
It could be because I havent thought about testing in a few months.


----------



## BWilliams

I hope she comes soon! I hate testing I just wanna know what its like to see a bfp!


----------



## Juniper

Ng - You might want to try taking a vitamin D supplement. I have a vit D deficiency because of the lack of sun where I live. When I don't take my pill I feel exactly as you described. Like I could sleep for ever and never get rested. It can also make you feel depressed. I know that 1 in 5 Oregonians have it, so I am sure that it is a problem up there too...

Brooke - :hugs: Why does waiting have to be to hard? I'm sorry, and I hope that you get an answer very soon.


----------



## jrc10

AF sucks for sure...I'm waiting for mine to finish, so I can start all over again. :)


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> Ng - You might want to try taking a vitamin D supplement. I have a vit D deficiency because of the lack of sun where I live. When I don't take my pill I feel exactly as you described. Like I could sleep for ever and never get rested. It can also make you feel depressed. I know that 1 in 5 Oregonians have it, so I am sure that it is a problem up there too...

Its not a problem up here that I am aware of....BUUUUUUTT.... it makes sense
I have been working over nights since the end of December so I sleep during the day.
until recently I only saw sun on weekends -- the sun is starting to rise before I get off work now.


----------



## BWilliams

I started spotting!


----------



## NGRidley

I think I am moving onto month 20 :(
DH and I had sex today and now I am spotting


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

NG and Brooke - I am sorry about af :hugs: We are all moving on together though. I am praying that we will all get our BFPs very soon.

Kat - How are things going for you? How are you feeling? When is your ultrasound again?


----------



## Kat_F

Hi everyone, had my scan today he worked it out to be 6 weeks 3 days and he said the heartbeat was strong, I saw the little flashing light on the screen and I go back in two weeks for another scan and that's it with my IVF people then I'm off to my normal Obstetrician... 

So now I have to book in with my GP and then get a referral to see my Obst again....

It feels very surreal at the moment but I'm relieved everything is ok :)

And there is only one in there, not multiples :) thank goodness!!!


----------



## Juniper

Kat_F said:


> Hi everyone, had my scan today he worked it out to be 6 weeks 3 days and he said the heartbeat was strong, I saw the little flashing light on the screen and I go back in two weeks for another scan and that's it with my IVF people then I'm off to my normal Obstetrician...
> 
> So now I have to book in with my GP and then get a referral to see my Obst again....
> 
> It feels very surreal at the moment but I'm relieved everything is ok :)
> 
> And there is only one in there, not multiples :) thank goodness!!!


Yay! I am so happy for you! Just one is great! Now you know that the high numbers mean that he/she is very strong and healthy. Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

AWESOME news Kat!!!! so exciting! another graduate :)


so my spotting stopped..... none at all today
*on a side note my days are a little weird. I am still on Sunday in my mind because I just got home from work not that long ago and still need to go to bed (its 848am now)

So I had spotting once almost 24 hours ago for one wipe and never again.


----------



## Shey

Kat that is great news. I am so happy for you. I hope everything works out for you girlie!


----------



## Juniper

Ng - Have you taken a test? Sounds like it could have been IB...

Well, I have news. I went to my appointment this morning and and he checked out my cervix and he says that it is small, but that with the exam and the ultrasound results that he does not see a blockage. Which means that I do not have cervical stenosis and do not need the surgery. That's the good news.... The bad news is that he was able to look at DH results for the SA and it is really really bad. His count is 0. We still have an appointment with our regular dr on the 31st to talk about this, so we are going to wait until then. This dr said that it could be a blockage or a few other things and that we need to see a Urologist. I am sure that our dr is going to refer us to one when we see her at the end of the month... In the mean time we are in shock. Neither of us thought that this was a possibility. His blood work checked out... His hormones are normal.. I just don't understand.


----------



## Jolene

Big :hugs: Jenn!! I will pray that it's something small and easy to treat. When they 0, do they mean no sperm in the semen or no 'good' sperm? sorry if that's a stupid question.

Kat, I'm so thrilled that this is it for you. I hope the next 6 weeks fly by so you can share your joy. Do you have apic of your lil beany baby?


----------



## NGRidley

I am planning on testing on 15dpo FX'd

thats awesome news about not having cervical stenosis.
I hope your DHs issues is able to be fixed. A block sounds like something that can be fixed pretty easily.
I really hope things get sorted out for you soon


----------



## NGRidley

I am planning on testing on 15dpo FX'd

thats awesome news about not having cervical stenosis.
I hope your DHs issues is able to be fixed. A block sounds like something that can be fixed pretty easily.
I really hope things get sorted out for you soon


----------



## Juniper

Thanks girls. I refuse to believe that it is something that can't be fixed, yet. Jolene, There were no sperm in the sample. That is why I am so shocked. We both figured it might be a little low, but zero is a little different.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kat: Woop, woop! I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance: Seeing the HB is so awesome! And your numbers are great. praise God!

@Juniper: Im so sorry. Ill be praying for you and DH. I know how it is to get bad results initially especially when it pertains to the hubby! We have been there but God is still able:hugs:.


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper... Wow you have found out so much since we all started this journey

Thanks everyone for your good wishes :) I have a pic of the bean I just need to scan in... I might do it tonight after work I am filled with dread at the thought of going to work at the moment which is not good......


----------



## jrc10

Wow ladies, so much is happening. 

Juniper - I'm so sorry about your news. :hugs: BUT it's just another step towards reaching the goal. xoxoxox 

Kat - I'm practically jumping up and down for you! I'm so excited. It's finally your turn, hun! Loving your updates. :)

BWilliams - I guess it's time for us to start all over again. :) Fingers crossed for a 2011 BFP! :hugs:

mrskcbrown - I love the pics! My fav is the brother/sister one you just posted to FB! :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Juniper I'm sorry to hear about DH SA..But it will all work out...Just keep the faith hun:) :dust:
Kat....Can't wait to see the pic of your little beanie yayyyy :)


----------



## BWilliams

Well I start clomid tonight wish me luck!


----------



## NGRidley

bwilliams said:


> well i start clomid tonight wish me luck!

luck!!!! :)


----------



## Juniper

Yay Brooke! Good luck! I am so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Good Luck I got my FX'D for you :dust:


----------



## Juniper

Nice to have you Hoping! Are you new to bnb?


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck B :)


----------



## jrc10

Good luck BWilliams! 

I'm feeling pretty hopeful right now. :)

I had a dream last night that I got a positive on a test. It gave me lots of hope. xoxo


----------



## hopingnowsit

Juniper said:


> Nice to have you Hoping! Are you new to bnb?

Thanks Juniper...I joined about a year ago but have been on and off....I have a daughter and since i had her(3yrs) we have been ttc with no luck...so we finally got in to a fertility specialist after waiting almost a year to get in..son in nov i was diagnosed with PCOS which was kind of a relief(nice to know their was a reason for not getting pregnant) so now i am on my first round of soy as i thought i would try the natural way first and on the 25th we go back to discuss other treatment options..so we'll see what happens..anyways we have been really excited and hopeful that we will soon be pregnant so i have been on bnb everyday:blush:and OH gets jealous:rofl:i let him read one of my posts one time and he was like,what does this mean what does that mean:rofl:it was hilarious...so ya he thinks i'm:wako:...sorry for gabbing :blush::dust:


----------



## NGRidley

welcome hoping :wave:


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Good luck BWilliams!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty hopeful right now. :)
> 
> I had a dream last night that I got a positive on a test. It gave me lots of hope. xoxo

Hope is wonderful!! I live on hope!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Juniper

Welcome Hoping! I hope that you get your BFP very soon!


----------



## Kat_F

Yay someone hurry up and be bump buddies with me!!! I made it through another week (yay) and am 7 weeks preg....

I go for a dating scan on Monday to get all the details about the bean and then for another just normal scan the following Monday to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## BWilliams

I'm hurrying kat ;-)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Ladies I need your advice so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystalized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna :sex:tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the :witch: left days ago


----------



## NGRidley

hopingnowsit said:


> Ladies I need your advice so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystalized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna :sex:tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the :witch: left days ago

it could be ovulation bleeding


----------



## NGRidley

So AF arrived....sucks because I actually felt confident this cycle....
Cycle 18 here I come


----------



## NGRidley

So AF arrived....sucks because I actually felt confident this cycle....
Cycle 18 here I come......guess now its trying for an xmas baby


----------



## BWilliams

When I took soy I bled a little to I think maybe its just a ovulation bleed.


----------



## Juniper

Yeah, I have heard of other women having mid-cycle spotting while taking soy. I don't think that it is a big deal. Hopefully if is ovulation bleeding and you will get your BFP!

NG - I am sorry about af :( I have my fingers crossed that you will get your miracle very soon. :hugs:

As for me - I think that things have sunk in a little better. I still am refusing to believe that there is no hope. I have realized that if ICSI is our only chance of conceiving, that we are going to have to put our plans on hold until after I finish college. The only way that we could afford with our current financial situation is if we saved up and that will take time as well. I am trying to not stress out about it until we have real answers and I know that it will be months before we get those. I am just going to focus on my sons, my marriage, and my education for now and hopefully I won't go crazy before we figure out what we need to do!


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry juniper...everything will be fine one day you just gotta keep your head up and have faith a ton of faith may I add!!! "If God brings you to it; God will bring you through it!"****


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you Juniper. Dont ever give up hope. God will bless you!


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper I'm also thinking of you.... If it does lead to ICSI... it's not the end it's only the beginning... I say this through true experience! Only problem it does cost money and is harder than just naturally getting pregnant, but my mum always said to me nothing in life worth having comes easily.....


----------



## NGRidley

Thinking of you Juniper!


----------



## BWilliams

So how is everyone doing? I'm on cd8 now and I took my last clomid last night so now its just wait and see!


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> So how is everyone doing? I'm on cd8 now and I took my last clomid last night so now its just wait and see!

Fx'ed for you Brooke!! I am praying that this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Good luck BWilliams!

Fingers crossed for all of us. :)


----------



## Kat_F

BWilliams said:


> So how is everyone doing? I'm on cd8 now and I took my last clomid last night so now its just wait and see!

Best of luck Brooke xox

I'm on :cloud9: had my second scan today and heartbeat is at 155 (normal is between 120 - 180) and the bean is now 1.25 cm (or 1 inch) big... so tiny..
I'll try scan a pic tonight if you are interested and upload...

Best thing about having IVF is you get lots of scans once you get preggars and this makes you feel confident that everything is going ok... I go for another scan next Monday and then I'm off to my obstetrician from April 4.. I can't believe it...


----------



## Jolene

That's awesome Kat! I'm going to guess boy with that heart rate, lol. I love to make predictions. I'd love to see the pic. Do you know about the nub theory? I researched it a lot and my scan showed clearly that Mackenzie was a girl from 12 weeks and yet it was only confirmed at 22 weeks!


----------



## Jolene

BWilliams said:


> So how is everyone doing? I'm on cd8 now and I took my last clomid last night so now its just wait and see!

Yay Brooke! When do you go for a follicle scan?


----------



## Shey

Fx'd for ya Brooke! hope this is your month!


----------



## Juniper

Kat - How exciting!! You have a strong baby! I would love to see the pic.


----------



## BWilliams

Jolene no scan which is fine with me because insurance doesn't cover it. Kat what a strong lil baby!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Kat on the strong HB! Im so happy for you! Pregnancy will go so fast so enjoy every moment!

Brooke: Hopefully the clomid does the trick! A lot of people conceive with it:thumbup:.

AFM, just around the house with Malcolm and been trying to get out to do a few things. Its really difficult now with a baby to just get up and go but Im getting adjusted:thumbup:.

:hugs:to all!


----------



## BWilliams

I'm really praying it does the trick!


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all my stupid camera has no batteries so I need to buy some and I can't take and scan at work because I am not telling anyone yet!!! I'll get the pic sorted soon....

Jolene I haven't heard of the nub theory? I'd like to hear it though!


----------



## BWilliams

Ok for all you girls who have been on clomid before I thought it drys up your cm? I hardly ever get cm but the last couple days I've bee getting white cm *TMI* lol I mean its not a lot but its something!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Increased cm is a good sign! 

How is everyone doing? We are doing ok... Just waiting for our appt on the 31st. We are going to for a mini getaway to the coast this weekend.


----------



## jrc10

We're just...doing it. :)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kat_F

You go JRC!


----------



## BWilliams

So I finally got a clear blue smile today


----------



## hopingnowsit

Well ladies:flower:....Just thought I would pop on and say:wave: I haven't been up to much just spring cleaning :wacko: and completely rearranged my living room...i'm 8dpo today and their was a dip in my temp today so i'm hoping tomorrow that temp will go flying back up and it will look like a possible implantation dip:blush: I am really hoping this is my month as I don't normally ovulate, just once in a blue moon but I took soy this cycle and what do you ya know i had a clear temp shift and all the other signs so as far as FF is concerned I Od this cycle..Last time I Od was in June last year:dohh: We'll see:shrug: So how is everyone? It's been really quiet I see....Well have a wonderful day!


----------



## Juniper

Yay Brooke! Go bd!!!


----------



## hopingnowsit

Brooke get :sex: :sex: :sex: and catch that eggy! :dust:


----------



## jrc10

YAY BWILLIAMS! You go girl! I'm still waiting on mine. It must be coming. I'm kind of crampy, have sore bbs and my back hurts...I've been a little sensitive, too. I really hate hormones...

hello hopingnowsit! I haven't really said welcome yet. WELCOME! Good luck to you. :)

Kat - how are things going deary??? You been sleeping a lot? lol

It's about time for another one of us to get a BFP. :) Fingers crossed ladies. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls we just finished bding and I had my feet up for about 30minutes and now my feet are freezing! Jrc I hope that eggy comes quick!!! I'm hoping my 2 week wait goes fast me and dh are going on vaction next week and this week I'm going to keep busy with work! Juniper how are you? Hopingnowsit I really hope this is it for you


----------



## Juniper

Good job Brooke! :haha: I am doing ok. just waiting for af...

Jrc - You are right. It is about time!! I have my fx'ed for you guys!!

Hoping - Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Stopping by to say hello! I too hope someone gets a BFP very soon. You are all in my prayers!


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies wishing you all the best of luck! BWilliams I just loved the digi clearblues it makes it so easy those damn lines on the OPKs are confusing!! JRC Hope your smiley comes soon :)

I have been sleeping a lot but have no morning sickness so I am very lucky!! My boobs are sore but I am not complaining about anything! I hated it when I was trying and these preg women around me would be complaining about feeling fat/sick/sore/tired whatever so I am NOT being one of those women!!

I had another scan today and if you look you can see the baby is hanging upside down with his little head hanging down... It's really starting to look like a little person. :cloud9:

Hoping you guys catch that eggy and get that BFP soon and I'll be looking at your scan pics! xo

Juniper any news on the ICSI/DH situation?

MrsKC lovely to hear from you hope everything is well in your home xo
 



Attached Files:







8w3d.JPG
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 82


----------



## jrc10

Kat! What a great present for DH! Love, love, love seeing your beanie's pic. So happy for you!

Juniper - Fingers are crossed for you, too!

Hope you all have a great week. :)


----------



## Jolene

What a cute little baba Kat! Congrats!

Sounds like theirs such a lot of progress on this thread. Can't wait to hear of more BFPs

I went to check on Stace and Amber cos they've been so quiet and see that Stace has updated her profile to pregnant!!!! How exciting!


----------



## BWilliams

Aw kat that's awesome! I have an ex bestfriend who is still "kinda" a friend anyways she's pregnant and she has not said anything positive the entire time all she does is whine and ijust wanna smack her haha! Anyways we did it last night and now this moring I'm cramping so bad this egg is a monster lol


----------



## hopingnowsit

kat i love your little beanie pic :)

so i thought that i may have had an implantation dip yesterday but my temp didn't go up that high today...i didn't have the best sleep last night....what do you guys think My Ovulation Chart


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. I've been wanting to post here, but I felt almost like I shouldn't because I've been gone so long! I feel badly about it, but I was such a depressed person during the last few months of last year, it was just too much. I had to step away because TTCing was controlling my life.

Just to fill you in a bit, I've been doing injections since July, but I was always left with a cyst afterwards so I would be told to take a month off so half the time, I wasn't even able to try. In mid-October, I started a new cycle on injectibles. I was told November 5th that I overstimulated and they canceled my IUI. They said it would be most likely too many eggs would implant. I was SO upset. DH and I decided to try at home anyway and a week later I got a bfp. A few days later I got a beta and it came back as a 7. They told me to come back in a week and it only went up to a 17. :( On Thanksgiving morning, I lost it. :( Oh, the beginning of November also marked our 1 year of TTCing. Even more disappointing.

I had to take December off due to a cyst again and in January had my 4th IUI. That was a bfn. Luckily there were no cysts so I was able to try again this cycle. My dr said that if my 5th IUI didn't work, that he would want to discuss IVF (which I told him time and time again weren't afforable for me). So I really went into this cycle laid back. It was definitely the most laid back I've ever been in my year of TTCing. I even decided to shift my focus onto dieting. I had lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks, but once I started up the injections again, they counteracted my dieting and I hadn't been losing anymore weight (since injections make me gain). 

On March 2nd, I had a follicle of almost 24mm. That was the biggest one I've ever had. I had my 5th IUI on March 3rd. DH had the flu! He thought his sample was going to be terrible, but it was actually better than previous cycle. He had 100million sperm and 90% motility. We also BD'ed the afternoon before! I took it easy that day, but other than that, I just figured, "Eh, it's not going to work. I'm used to this by now." and just kinda put it out of my mind (as much as I could). I even told myself I wouldn't POAS. haha Of course I ended up POAS to see if the Ovidrel was out of my system. I POAS 8 days after the trigger shot (6DPIUI) and there was the faintest line so I figured the next day the Ovidrel would be out of my system. 7DPIUI the line was still faint and 8DPIUI, I swore the line looked darker, but told myself I was seeing things. I was curious so I took another on 9DPIUI, which would be 11 days past the HCG shot. I was shocked. It was a shade darker. I've POAS each day since then (even today at 18DPIUI) and they are a tiny bit darker each day. The line doesn't match the control line, but definitely there.

I went in for bloodwork on 13DPIUI and my beta was 179. On 15DPIUI, it was at 325. The dr. said he was pleased with the numbers and told me to come back a week from that day, which will be this Friday, for bloodwork and ultrasound.

I'm not celebrating yet because I'm totally scared until I get an ultrasound. I guess from having a loss back in November, the bfps just aren't enough for me to celebrate. Same with DH. I am scared to death that the bean will be somewhere other than where it should be (in the uterus) or that my numbers don't go up. I am trying to stay positive, but it's so hard! 

Anyway, that's where I am now and I was even scared to change my profile to say "expecting". 

I hope that all of you ladies are doing well. I'd love for you all to just catch me up real quick because I want to know how you're all doing. AND SO SORRY for so much babbling! This was a novel and thank you if you read it.

LOTS OF LOVE!!!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/xenjoythesilencex/photo-2.jpg

PS. The hpts not in the little pink sleeve are Dollar Tree and Answer tests. The Answer test dye doesn't get very dark and I found the same with the Dollar Tree ones.


----------



## Jolene

That's awesome Stace!!!!!! I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! Sorry to hear you've gone through so much heartache. We know how you feel :hugs: Kat, jrc and I have gone through losses and now I have a beautiful, healthy baby girl; Kat is preg with a healthy little bean and Jrc is well on her way to her little bundle. I'm sure this going to be your little pride and joy! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

That is SO great to hear! And thank for the prayers. We really hope this bean sticks. In fact, DH still doesn't consider me pregnant until he sees everything's ok! We are both apprehensive!

Oh, some more of the internet test strips just came in the mail and of course I peed on one. haha I'm attaching a picture of it compared to the others I took just like it last week.
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/xenjoythesilencex/photo-3.jpg


----------



## Kat_F

Hey STACE xoxoxox

My DH and me are the same about our bean, just waiting until 12 weeks before we tell people and hoping nothing goes wrong. I hated those first few weeks after my BFP. HATED them it was horrible waiting for a scan and numbers... I got really down thinking it could all go bad etc etc but I'm here nearly 9 weeks still and the bean is still hangin out too.... even if your spirits are low... just wait it out... those weeks are horrible.... I'm thinking of you xox


----------



## hopingnowsit

congrats Stace...wishing you a H&H 9months :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Stace! Glad to see you are back and sorry for all the troubles you have been having with TTC. Im praying for you that the pregnancy goes all the way to term!


----------



## Juniper

So absolutely great to hear from you Stace!! :hugs: I loved hearing your story. I am sorry that you have had such a hard time, but it sounds like things are looking up. I am praying for you and your bean.


----------



## xSTACEx

Aw, thanks, everyone. You're all so sweet to me. I am really sorry I left for a bit because you guys are awesome. I've missed you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

Kat_F said:


> Hey STACE xoxoxox
> 
> My DH and me are the same about our bean, just waiting until 12 weeks before we tell people and hoping nothing goes wrong. I hated those first few weeks after my BFP. HATED them it was horrible waiting for a scan and numbers... I got really down thinking it could all go bad etc etc but I'm here nearly 9 weeks still and the bean is still hangin out too.... even if your spirits are low... just wait it out... those weeks are horrible.... I'm thinking of you xox

Thank you for relating. It is absolutely the most frustrating and longest time to go through. You think after the 2WW that you're done waiting... NOPE. Then like ya said, you gotta wait for your first scan and if you get past that, you gotta worry til you reach 12 weeks.

I think your bean will be just fine! I'm always just thinking something will go wrong for me. haha It's like a too good to be true thing so our hopes are not up even though the numbers are good. We don't want to be set up for disappointment. Such a terrible way to be.


----------



## Kat_F

It's only natural after a loss to feel that way xox I was a mess the day before my second beta because of what happened last time. But hey that has gone now and I am celebrating the little achievements, each time a week goes by I think "wow I made it to 9 weeks this time" and waiting for the next whatever it is.. my next thing is my obsty appointment in two weeks so if I make it that far I'll be nearly 11 weeks! It's so hard to let go of all the worry and just trust but I'm thinking of ya xSTACEx


----------



## jrc10

STACE!!! Loads of hugs to you! Congratulations. :) We are happy to have you back. 

Hoping for a sticky bean for you. Please keep us updated on your journey. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh the 2ww is horrible I really thought it would go by faster lmbo


----------



## xSTACEx

We can all relate to that. :hugs: In fact, I still feel like I'm in the same wait! Each week feels like a month, seriously!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - Yes, it sucks! Mine has been different this time... I have found myself counting down to our appointment more than to AF. 8 days. lol


----------



## BWilliams

Lol waiting stinks and I'm still only 3dpo but I got Friday for cd21 blood work which its really cd20 but that's ok I'm really praying my number is good! My highest so far has been an 11 but after this ovulation and the pain if my number isn't good I would really be shocked!


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper what's the appt for?


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Juniper what's the appt for?

To find out or next step... It is really DH's appointment... We got the test results from my gyno and this is the actual appointment where we were supposed to get the results. We are hoping that she will have a plan and might be able to tell us a little some about what is happening.


----------



## BWilliams

That's awesome Juniper I hope she has an amazing plan for you I know God does!


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. I hope you're all well. I'm still waiting on my smilie face. I wish it would come. My bbs are getting so sore and I can really feel the aching of my back and cramping. 

We've been bding about every other day. Hoping we catch this one! :)


----------



## Shey

Stace how are you feeling? hope things are well with you

Juniper I hope the appt goes great for you

Brooke hope you have a safe trip down here

Jrc I hope that you caught that eggie!

asfm got my AF yesterday and cramping today. Been busy with school and raising my LO


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I pray all is well with everyone. AFM, just trying to get Malcolm:baby: on a sleep schedule so that I can sleep. Im so tired...geez!:wacko: He seems like he is attached to me and Im the only one that can get him to sleep or soothe him and it can be tiring but I pray daily that God helps me sort this out.

Praying for some more BFPs!:hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. Just got back from my scan. SOOOO, I am definitely pregnant. In fact, I am pregnant x2. Yep, twins from one follie! EDD is Thanksgiving - exactly one year from my first loss.

I am honestly in complete shock and feeling overwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, I am so happy I am finally pregnant, but I am just like, "WOW" and thinking how I'll be able to fit 2 of everything in 1 somewhat small bedroom, how I can foodshop with 2 babies, etc. I know this may sound awful and I don't mean to because I already love them both, but I feel very anxious! DH works long and crazy hours so for the most part, I'll be all alone.

I'm also wondering what the chances are of them being identical since they are from one egg, but have their own sacs.

LADIES, so much is going through my mind right now. I need to process. lol

PS No heartbeats yet. Gotta wait til next week. Also, I asked my dr when I can relax and he said "3-4 weeks"!!! :shrug: I'm going to lose my mind! haha


----------



## Shey

Aww Stace congrats! that is good to know. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Jolene

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: Wow Stace that's awesome :baby: :baby:

It's completely normal to feel overwhelmed when finding out news like that but it's amazing how it all comes together and I'm sure you're going to do a great job and those two little beans are going to be so blessed. Are you going to post a pic of your little beans. I'm so freaking excited for you, lol. Mwah!


----------



## Juniper

Stace - WOW!! Twins! What a blessing! I can imagine everything that is going through your head right now. You should try to find an online group of moms with multiples. Who better to help you than ladies who have been there! Also, you might have to be creative with space, but you also have time for that! There is a reason that God gives us 9 months! :haha: I have actually been thinking about multiples a lot since it seems that fertility treatments are in my future and I have come to the conclusion that you don't NEED 2 of everything... Why can't one baby be on the swing while the other one is in the bouncer? There is no need for 2 of both... Also, they make pack 'n plays for twins with double bassinets! There are tons of products to make your life easier. It will all work out, hun. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Stace! I too would have to process everything:wacko:. It will all work out though. Praying for you and DH!:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations on your two beans Stace! You will work out the space thing... 

Juniper how did your appointment go? Are we gonna be ICSI buddies :)


----------



## Juniper

Kat_F said:


> Congratulations on your two beans Stace! You will work out the space thing...
> 
> Juniper how did your appointment go? Are we gonna be ICSI buddies :)

It's not till next Thursday :( I know it is taking forever...


----------



## Kat_F

Ahh ok I had my weeks wrong I thought it was this Thursday just gone :) Time takes forever when you're waiting doesn't it... for me too!!


----------



## jrc10

Stace! Congratulations, Hun. :)

Two sticky little beans for you. What great news.


----------



## hopingnowsit

Congrats Stace that is terrific :dust:


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Stace!!! I would LOVE twins!


----------



## jrc10

Would you all look at this? I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I think I see some faint lines here. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/573114-can-you-see-lines.html


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies! Thanks so much for all your congrats and such! It still hasn't sunk in just yet. Anyways, as promised, here are the scan pics from 3-25-11 (5 wks, 1 day). 2nd u/s will be this Friday 4/1/11 (6 wks, 1 day). I'm so curious if they'll be identical or fraternal. Let me know what you guys think (since there's no definite way to tell yet)!

*BABY A*
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/xenjoythesilencex/babya.jpg

*BABY B*
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/xenjoythesilencex/babyb.jpg


----------



## xSTACEx

jrc10 said:


> Would you all look at this? I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but I think I see some faint lines here.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/573114-can-you-see-lines.html

I think I see something, but can't tell on my screen if they are light red or grey. I'm sorry, I'm not much help!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks for looking. My phone camera sucks anyway. Someone tweaked it for me a few posts down in that one and you can see much better. 

I don't have my hopes up. I'm spotting right now anyway. 

How exciting Stace! I hope you post each time you get your scans. I love seeing these. :)
I'm guessing identical. :D


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc ovulation test or pregnancy test?


----------



## jrc10

Pregnancy. 

My spotting is almost gone now. Could that be from being a little too 'rough' last night?


----------



## Juniper

Stace - Amazing!!

Jrc - I see the lines! I have everything crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc, i deffo see lines. retest!!:winkwink:


----------



## BWilliams

Omg JRC how exciting!!! I got my progesterone level back and on cd20 at 5dpo it was a 15.9!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Omg JRC how exciting!!! I got my progesterone level back and on cd20 at 5dpo it was a 15.9!!!!

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams! I really REALLY hope we're bump buddies. lol. 

I'm just not getting my hopes up. I feel very chilled out right now. Like, we'll take it as it comes. I spotted this evening. It's pretty much gone now, and it was a light pink, but that still makes me wonder. When we DTD last night, it hurt. Could it be from that? I also had a very light pink the day before my BFP in January, but this was different. It was like light pink spotting. BUT the fact that it's lessened and not gotten bright red eases my mind a bit. 

I'm going to take another test in the morning. We'll see how that goes. I'll put up a new picture if it looks ok.


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am sorry for the stupid question, but what does that mean exactly? Does this mean there is a chance you are prego? Or is this a just a confirmation that you oved?

Jrc - Jolene and other people stopped and ended up having a viable pregnancy... Praying for you, hun!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I'm so glad you asked that question! I didn't know for sure. I did find this site though. Maybe she IS preggers. :) Or is on her way. 

https://www.tarunaoils.com/articles/progesterone-levels.asp


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, I hope they're true lines!!! Have you tested again?

Brooke, what does that mean again, lol. I am so out of touch with these things. I think I've blocked it out of my mind since all my progesterone testing days :haha:

Stace, are those two separate sacks? When I was pregnant with twins I had two separate sacks and I'm sure I was told they wouldn't be identical unless they were in the same sack???? Not sure but what a sweet scan, they are so tiny!


----------



## Kat_F

JRC I'm very excited for you even if you are feeling chilled out.. those are def lines and tell your DH to take it easy on you when DTD me and my DH waited until after the heartbeat scan I was so scared I was going to affect the unborn. But you are definitely fertile after a loss, your body is ready. 

BWilliams that progesterone sounds great - I hope that means there's a little one burying in down there :)

Stace cute pics I think they would be non-identical twins because they are far apart from each other?


----------



## BWilliams

That level tells me if I ovulated or not now its just a waiting game till I test!


----------



## jrc10

I have tested again this morning. I still have lines. The one test looks a bit darker than yesterday. My spotting has completely stopped, too. Today is a good day. :)





BWilliams - What day are you planning to test?
 



Attached Files:







100_2916.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7









100_2921.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I'm not sure yet I want to so bad but I'm scared I might be disapointed again :-(


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I have tested again this morning. I still have lines. The one test looks a bit darker than yesterday. My spotting has completely stopped, too. Today is a good day. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWilliams - What day are you planning to test?

i would say you are preggo:happydance:. do u have any digital tests u can take! im happy for u!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Jrc I'm not sure yet I want to so bad but I'm scared I might be disapointed again :-(

i say wait it out and enjoy your vacation!:hugs: i hate being disappointed too:dohh:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks that's what I'm going to try to do! I'm not sure if ill test or wait for af idk I'm scared and don wanna be disappointed again....Jrc I hope this is it I'm excited for you I'm praying for beaner to! When did you ovulate?


----------



## xSTACEx

JRC, it's definitely looking positive so far! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## xSTACEx

Jolene said:


> Stace, are those two separate sacks? When I was pregnant with twins I had two separate sacks and I'm sure I was told they wouldn't be identical unless they were in the same sack???? Not sure but what a sweet scan, they are so tiny!

Yep, 2 separate sacs that are a bit away from each other. I know it's hard to tell since it's 2 different pictures. Hopefully when I go for my next scan, they'll both be visible at the same time. Apparently, they can be identical if the share the same placenta? I don't know, I am so confused and still wondering how this happened. lol I'll try to post again Friday! :)



Kat_F said:


> Stace cute pics I think they would be non-identical twins because they are far apart from each other?

Thanks! I was also thinking the same thing, too. Just wish my dr could give me a definite answer! :grr:


----------



## jrc10

I have no idea. I tested for a smilie almost every day, but I never got one. It was really weird. We just tried to do it every other day.

I was thinking about waiting a little bit before the digi. Should I just do one tomorrow? My lines aren't super dark, yet. I could wait like a week. 

I'm just not holding my breath in case it's a chemical or the tests are just wrong or something. I'm just planning not to get excited in case my period starts. 

BWilliams - I would test after my vacation, too. Good luck! :)


----------



## xSTACEx

You may have missed your smiley with the digital. It can come and go in the same day, sometimes. 

I would say wait 2 days and try a digital. Mine were a shade darker than yours when I decided to take a ClearBlue.


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Stace. That sounds good to me then. Two days it is. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats JRC on your BFP - you know what I found about the second time around, I was so careful who I told about the bean and basically didn't tell anyone and felt petrified until.. well I still feel petrified something might go wrong. However, 10 weeks tomorrow, and I have never been this far before. I'm sure you will be the same this time around, the first time was just a practice run xox Also be careful with those clearblue digitals they can give funny results sometimes and cause unnecessary stress, weeks going up and down so trust your doctor more than the home preg tests...

BWilliams best of luck hun xoxox Looks like it's just a matter of did the egg get caught?

Juniper hope your appointment goes well tomorrow...

MrsKC and Jolene I'll be asking you guys questions soon about how you went about with a new baby, ie did you use a routine etc.... I'm reading books about it and I think I want to try a routine even in the very early days...


----------



## jrc10

Kat - I just feel like I have 'lines' right now. The last time I went crazy, and so did DH. I've confided in one friend who lives very far away. That's it. No one else knows. DH is the same as I am this time. I don't even know if I want to go see the doctor soon if I get a 'Pregnant' on the digital. My AF was March 1st, so I would only be 4 weeks today. That is so early. I'm going to start taking the vitamins tomorrow, just in case though. I still have some. I know you're a bit different since you had to see the doctor, but am I just being weird? I doubt I'll feel more positive about it until I hear a doctor tell me it looks good. Or at least until I get to 7 weeks (I would need to be farther than last time.) Sorry for the ramble. I'm not disappointed at all and hope I don't sound that way. I'm just protecting myself, I think. 

Congratulations on 10 weeks. You're in the double digits!!! :hugs:

Juniper - I've been saying little prayers for your appointment tomorrow. Please update as soon as you can. 

Stace - I'm just really excited for you and I really appreciate your help. You're a doll. :)


----------



## Kat_F

JRC, sorry if I also rambled, I didn't think you sounded disapointed, just careful which I totally get :) you know those lines will get darker and you'll get "pregnant" on the digital (that is how these things go...) but yeah just taking one day at a time, being glad that the lines are still there and no AF coming... definetly take your vitamins every day... I think that is smart waiting for 7 weeks and get a heartbeat scan in that week too.. Let yourself have a tiny little celebration that you have lines though :) No need to plan the nursery but a little 'yay I have lines" is ok :) xox I was happy when I got lines again..


----------



## Shey

JRC I hope that this is it for you I knw you've been through alot and I hope and pray that this is really your time for a :bfp: and hope that it sticks for you.

Brooke just enjoy your vacation down here and wait til you get home to test. Have fun with your DH.


----------



## jrc10

Kat - That's exactly how I feel. EXACTLY. I'm so glad that you understand. :) You are the best. :)

I also wanted to share that I still have lines today, I'm going to get my digi this evening, and there is still no sign of any spotting. I think that's good.

For those of you who have me on fb, you know that my staff got me a giraffe pillow pet. I also bawled about it b/c I thought that was the sweetest thing ever... The funny thing about that is, about a week ago I told DH that I would absolutely not buy one of those until I was pregnant, even though I really wanted one. And today I come in my office, and there sits my pillow pet. Two hours later, my brother calls me (he attends the college I work at) and says he has to show me something and he's mad. We meet. He gives me ANOTHER one! Same kind and everything...haha. He was annoyed that the staff gave me one first! How funny is that? 

I still can't wait to hear from everyone. How are you all today?


----------



## jrc10

Well, DH came home around 7pm and I took a nap. I just woke up and we thought, "why not try one now. We have two digital tests...."

I'm really hoping this lasts. Fingers crossed, right?
 



Attached Files:







Pregnant.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Juniper

Yay JRC! How exciting! Fingers crossed for sure. :hugs:


----------



## xSTACEx

JRC! haha I knew you wouldn't be able to wait! ;) CONGRATS!!! Just call your dr when you can to get a blood test. My everything is crossed for you!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Stace. LOL. I could have waited, but DH came home!!! He's been gone a few days. We are very impatient together!

I felt a little hesitant about the ticker, but I went on ahead. I can be cautious, but I can't live in fear. Plus, you all are my people to talk with! I did call my mom though b/c she's my best friend. I cannot keep anything from her. She's happy but very cautious, too. No one else will know for quite a while. 

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. You're awesome. :)


----------



## xSTACEx

Don't worry. I was very hesitant about the tickers, too. We just gotta stay positive for each other. Your vibes are definitely picked up by the lil bean and it needs all the good feelings you can give! Believe me, I am scared for my next scan and beta Friday, but we have to keep the faith! We all have each other! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Stace - You are so right. :) I feel pretty good. We'll all take it one day at a time. I've got my fingers crossed for you! I'm sure everything will be just fine. :) 

Juniper - Please give us an update when you get the chance. I'd really like to know how your appointment goes.


----------



## xSTACEx

Definitely hope everyone else is doing well, too. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

JRC congratulations on the digi :) This really is a great result and yes fingers crossed and lines are a little bit exciting!! xoxox H&H 9 months xoxox 

Now for BWilliams and Juniper to get the BFP's!!!

Stace I see your bean is now a sweet pea size xoxox congratulations xox

I'm bloated and getting bigger each day but I don't care and my boobs are sore and getting big too :) But hey I'm preggars so too bad :)


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Jrc :happydance: You have your little bean, awwwwww.

All the best for your appointment tomorrow Stace, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Jrc how exciting! I'm praying for you and stace!


----------



## Shey

Yay Congrats Jrc I really hope this one sticks for you. wish you the best of luck.


----------



## BWilliams

Any of you girls that have ever taken metformin drink alcohol? Tonight is my sisters 21 birthday party I havnt taken the met in 2 days just incase


----------



## jrc10

I drank on it. They both make you go to the bathroom though. Keep that in mind! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Ok thanks jrc! Hopefully I can sneak away and get a pregnancy test before I have a drink lol


----------



## jrc10

I wish I would have! I drank Fri. and Sat. and started testing on Monday. I never drink though. Almost never, but our friends came to visit. At least it wasn't a whole lot!

Good luck with your test!!! :)


----------



## jrc10

I just got back from the hospital with my results. Hcg is 68. On their chart, that puts me at 3-4 weeks. 4-5 weeks starts at 75. 

I'm honestly not going to worry for no reason. 7 points isn't bad. The last time, it was much lower the first and second time.

We're just happy for now! :)


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am pretty sure there is nothing to worry about with your numbers... They do vary a lot.. I think that happy is the right response :)

Brooke - Have fun! I have drank while taking Met and had no problems... I am sure that you will be ok it you drink in moderation. 

I am sorry that it has taken me so long to update... I have been having a pretty rough week. The appt. didn't go great. We did get a referral for the Urologist, but non of it will be covered by the insurance. Also, the Dr. scared Derek... She all but said that she thinks that we have no business getting pregnant until he can loose weight. Now, he is talking about just dropping everything and forgetting about getting pregnant until after his weight loss surgery. (This could be over a year from now!) So far the plan is to move forward with the surgery and to go the Urologist and at least get the biopsy done so that we know if he is even producing sperm... If it is anything more than a blockage and it turns out we have to do ICSI or IVF than there is no chance that I will be able to convince him to move forward. We are looking at probably around $10,000 out of pocket expenses for the Bariatric surgery, so there is no chance that we can afford IVF as well. After the week that I have had I am having a hard time feeling hopeful at all. At this point it feels like I will be lucky if I EVER get pregnant and that is a big if. I think that I need to take a little time off. I am sorry to crap out on you guys, but I need to process and figure out what to think about all of this. I love you guys.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Well, DH came home around 7pm and I took a nap. I just woke up and we thought, "why not try one now. We have two digital tests...."
> 
> I'm really hoping this lasts. Fingers crossed, right?

Congrats JRC! I know you will go all the way to term. Blessings and prayers coming your way!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Thank you mrskcbrown! I really hope you're right. :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Thank you mrskcbrown! I really hope you're right. :D

Only positive thoughts hun! Nothing negative!:flower:


----------



## xSTACEx

My fingers are crossed for you, JRC! The number sounds decent to me! My last (technically, first pregnancy) only got as high as a 17. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that they keep on doubling! Sounds like a good start, though!

And thanks, ladies, for all your wishes about my 2nd scan tomorrow. I am scared to death! We are waiting to tell family until after tomorrow's appointment. I am so nervous about if we'll hear heartbeats or not. :( I just try and tell myself that everything must be okay if I haven't had severe cramping, pain or bleeding. I hope I am right. DH says that he's afraid he ended up getting his hopes up too high and that he'll be so crushed if we get bad news tomorrow.

Is this a normal fear? We are both terrified!


----------



## jrc10

Stace - I have a great feeling for you! Can't wait for your update. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Juniper I'm sorry to hear about your appointment and can't fathom how you and your DH are feeling right now. It really does suck when so much emphasis gets placed on getting pregnant and having a baby so maybe it will be good to take a break and have some time to collect your thoughts....

Thinking of you during what must be such a hard time... xo

STACE I hated waiting for those first few scans and was petrified that things would go wrong... I'm sure everything is fine soon you will know the heartbeat speeds and then it will be onto worrying about the next thing... :)


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I'm thinking of you, Hun. I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. I really think that God will find a way. You are absolutely not crapping out. You need some time. That's totally fine. Woud DH maybe trade in the surgery for a gym membership and a new diet? Just to begin with and see how it goes? Maybe you could go as a family and get everyone a little healthier. It would be great family time.

I also think that once you find out if he's producing sperm, you'll know which way you can go. If he is, I say keep going for it! You all can do this. You really can. 

I'm sure he was completely shocked at your appointment. You don't have to be a skinny mini to get pregnant. My DH isn't the smallest guy either. I'm not sure I like your doctor. What about getting a second opinion?

Lots of love. We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

I just got a call from my doctor's office. They said my test came back positive, and asked about my last AF. (March 1st) She commented that I wasn't far along at all, asked me about my symptoms, (sore bbs, a little emotional, and feeling some fatigue). She said they sounded good, and they just want to make sure my number is doubling. I'm going for bloodwork again on Monday. 

The last time I got that call, they were already concerned that my number was too low (23). I was farther along then, too. I think I was 5 weeks and a few days. My second hcg was only at 61. I've already beaten that! :)

I could not be happier right now! We'll see how the next step goes. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Juniper: Dont give up hope! Im with JRC you dont have to be small to get preggo. As you can tell by the pic, my hubby is a big man. 300lbs + and I was around 215+ when I got preggo! So you can get preggo but of course the key is to always be as healthy as you can be. Praying for you and DH.:hugs:

@Kat: Wow look at you just progressing along! Im so happy for you!:hugs:

@JRC: Im glad your numbers are way better than last time!:happydance:

@stace: all will be well with the twins!!! Positive thoughts ur way!

AFM, just getting Malcolm on a schedule. We go to our 6 week check up next friday. I cant believe how fast time is going!!!! DH and I have been :sex: with no protection but I dont think I will get BFP that fast as I have PCOS, and cycles can be erratic! Im wondering since I have had the diagnosis with my fertility specialist, if I try to get preggo again, can my OB just prescribe me metformin or do I have to go back to specialist?????? Gosh I hope not! Im going to ask her next friday and see. I know MET is the key to me getting preggo, as it made me have a cycle every month!

Have a good weekend yall!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown! I would just LOVE it if you got preggo again right away! I'm so happy that you're open to it. :) How fun! I'd say your OB can just prescribe it. Mine does. I don't use a specialist.


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls I took a pregnancy test last night before we went out but it was a cheap off brand one well toay I went to the bathroom and had the smallest streak of brownish red blood on my panties and when I wiped another small amount of blood and a ton of cm I just went to the bathroom again and hd a load of cm I NEVER get cm so I'm thinking maybe I tested to early because I'm gettting pains in my lower right side also so I'm just going to stay positive and not think about that bfn.....do yuo think 11dpo is to late for implantation


----------



## jrc10

If it's brown that means it's old blood! Maybe it just didn't come out until now. :)

Give it a couple of days and keep testing!!! (Well, you can keep testing, but don't let yourself get upset until AF shows.) You really never know. Fingers crossed for sure!!!


----------



## BWilliams

The only thing that gets me is it was just like what I read that implantation spotting looks like and since then I have had nothing just a little cm...so now its just a wait and see kinda thing


----------



## jrc10

I'm really hoping for you! Have you maybe dtd a little rough on your vacation? Are you having any symptoms? Is the brown cm something that's happened before?

Sorry for all the questions! I'm just trying to figure it out with you!


----------



## BWilliams

We have not did the dirty lol I want to but he don't because were staying with family...its not that same brown when I got brown before it was always a lot and it didn't go away till af showed up this came and was mixed with very wet cm and I've been pee twice since and nothing not even a trace....I've been crampy for a few days and I keep getting this pain that feels just like ovulation in my right side and I have a sore throat stuffy nose & feel nauciuos off and on...I'm trying not to get my hopes up to much


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams!!! Lots of women get a pain in one side! They say that's the side the eggie came from! I've been having mild cramping in my right side, too. :)

Sounds good so far!


----------



## Pelle

hello ladies, I am so overwhelmed that I am out for a while and I found three new preggo mummies in our group!!!!!! COngtatulations!!!))) 
*Kat*, ten weeks already, wow, you are very close to the 2nd trimester now!
*Stace*, I am superhappy for you, I missed you a lot and it is great welcoming you back with such news! Twins are just great, believe me! A whole new world, a miracle, you will enjoy being mother of twins you will see! Yes, it is tiring in the beginning, but you get back love in double, too...! 
*JRC*, my dear, your time has arrived, I send you a huge virtual hug!!!!! So you are having a little winter baby?

*Juniper*, you come next, honey!!!!

*Mrcbrown*, your son is so handsome!!!!!!!! I am sure you are very happy with your newest family member! Good to hear you are opened to another baby, we are thinking of it, too, but only from next summer! I am home now with 3 small children)))


----------



## jrc10

Pelle! It's so nice to hear from you! How are your little ones doing? 

If everything goes as planned, I could be having the bean close to DH's birthday! December will be a busy shopping time for me. lol. No complaining though. Thank you for the hug! :hugs:

Stace - how was your scan?

All of us are just taking it one day at a time. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Pelle! Thanks so much! Hope all is well on your end. Yes we are going to try when Malcolm is about 6 months +. We are old and getting no younger:winkwink:. Glad to hear from you!

@Bwilliams: Hoping this is it for you and hubby!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Ok I don't think I'm pregnant I have more brown spotting and cramps af should be here at like any second ugh!


----------



## Shey

Brooke how was your vacation down here in Florida? 

Pelle and Mrskcbrown how are you mommies doing? how are your LO's?

Jrc,Kat, Stace how are you ladies feeling?

Juniper I say you are next!

asfm still waiting to see if anyone buys the house so that my parents,my LO and I can move to Orlando where there are actually jobs. Im almost done with this semester of school. I have a few weeks left til finals.


----------



## BWilliams

My vacation was good I really needed it so bad! Ok so the spotting is gone again grr


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - That's good! Please take a test!!!

Shey - Good luck with your finals, the house, and the job search. :)

As for me, I just got back from the hospital. My results are in: hcg is 315!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

I am super excited. Now we'll just see what the doctor says.


----------



## BWilliams

But I just feel out jrc I'm 15dpo and cramping and have brown spotting I think the witch will be here sonish :-( yay for your numbers they look awesome!


----------



## jrc10

If AF doesn't come full on in a week, you should test.


----------



## BWilliams

Hopefully it dont come!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Bwilliams: I pray this is it for you. I know you so want this so!!! This just might be your time, Im praying and praying!

@jrc: thats awesome. Im very happy for you!

AFM, getting bored at home. I go out but Malcolm hates his car seat and so it makes it hard to enjoy shopping when either he is screaming or I have to hold him throughout the whole store! So I usually just leave him at home even though I do want to take him out, its stressful! I pray he gets over his issues with the car seat, but I feel good to know that I am not the only one who has a newborn who hates his car seat. He will be 6 weeks friday and smiling a lot, so for that I am grateful!


----------



## BWilliams

Sadly nope not my month af hit full force this morning....


----------



## jrc10

I'm sorry BWilliams. Now you can be more determined next month. You really can do it. I know it! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Jrc and that is good your results were great.

Brooke Im sorry the :witch: got you. I hope you get a :bfp: by easter


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls so me and dh have decieded to take a break this month we are not going to do fertility meds just try naturally and hopfully that will take some stress out of things...as I've been really stressed latley and in a weird "season" as my daily devotion described it. I have been very discourged latley and I just keep getting werid thoughts about life I almost feel bipolar I just need to relax and get my head straight and just continue to wait for gods perfect timing!


----------



## Kat_F

Meds will do that to you BWilliams xoxox and don't forget AF coming always makes you feel down... Don't let it get to you, xoxo


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all, had a scan last night everything looks good according to the doctor bub was really active in there bouncing around. :cloud9:

Next week I can officially tell people yay. It's starting to feel real now.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Kat almost 11 weeks waaaahooooo!!! And thanks it is hard but maybe this break will help some!


----------



## jrc10

Kat! I'm so happy for you. I love seeing your little one. Congratulations on turning 11 weeks tomorrow. :)


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I think a break will be great, too. And who knows...maybe it'll just happen. 

Having a 'fun' month will be loads of fun. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@bwilliams: praying for you! Keep God first and yes His timing, not ours!

@kat: yay! Beautiful scan!

Here is Malcolm at almost 6 weeks this friday! He is so big and has so much color now! I just had to share! Hope it doesnt offend anyone!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3









april second.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BWilliams

He is adorable kcbrown I just wanna squeeze those sweet cheeks!


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - he's absolutely beautiful. :)

I have some news. I talked to the doctor's office today and they said my numbers were low and I needed to get bloodwork again on Monday. I took that news ok, but when I called back to ask a few questions, the lady who answered the phone wasn't very nice. I ended up just bursting into tears. I also have a dull ache in my back. I have no idea if it's from the way I slept or if something's going to happen. I still don't think my pregnancy is over, but I feel like they've already given up on me. I thought we were doing ok, and that's why I called back to speak to the office. 

I'm just upset this morning, I guess. It's going to be a long wait. 

DH wrote "Happy 5 weeks and 1 day." on our dry erase board for me to see this morning. That just made me want to cry even more.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> mrskcbrown - he's absolutely beautiful. :)
> 
> I have some news. I talked to the doctor's office today and they said my numbers were low and I needed to get bloodwork again on Monday. I took that news ok, but when I called back to ask a few questions, the lady who answered the phone wasn't very nice. I ended up just bursting into tears. I also have a dull ache in my back. I have no idea if it's from the way I slept or if something's going to happen. I still don't think my pregnancy is over, but I feel like they've already given up on me. I thought we were doing ok, and that's why I called back to speak to the office.
> 
> I'm just upset this morning, I guess. It's going to be a long wait.
> 
> DH wrote "Happy 5 weeks and 1 day." on our dry erase board for me to see this morning. That just made me want to cry even more.

Awhhh, jrc! i hope they are wrong. do they think the 315 was low?:shrug: praying for you right now.:hugs:

thanks bwillims! hope all is well:hugs:.


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc baby girl I'm lifting you up in prayer right now..don't let those stupid people at the doctors office discourage you because they probably have no idea what's going on and the pain your feeling...what you husband did was so sweet goodnesss that's going to make me cry. Everything will be ok just take it easy and pray pray pray!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks. You all are going to make me cry more. lol. 

My number quintupled (spelling) in four days, not even 4 full days b/c 1st beta was at 1:30pm and 2nd was at 8am. I thought they were supposed to double. That's what she told me on the phone after the first one. I thought we were in the clear for now. I just wonder if they'll ever think my number is good enough. Or maybe that woman is used to saying 'your number is too low.' Maybe the doctor just said 'let's do another blood test.' I hope that's possible. 

Having my dull backache is scaring me, too. I don't want them to say that again and me lose this baby. I haven't had any signs of mc though. And I hate how far away Monday is. I just feel drained. :(

I'm literally going to be glued to my couch after work today. 

DH and my mom are not worried at all. I can't tell if I'm just upset over what she said or if I'm feeling worried b/c something's wrong. If I had to guess I'd say she just upset me with her rudeness, but who knows.

It's all in God's hands. We'll see what he brings us on Monday. 

P.S. You girls are the best. <3


----------



## xSTACEx

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I've been MIA for a few days. So much going on in my life right now. My best friend is getting married May 7th and we just had her bridal shower on Sunday and I've also been planning a dinner and bachelorette party for her so all has been very crazy for me lately!

I just read the last few pages to catch up and wow, a lot has been going on! 

*Pelle* - Thanks for the sweet words! Yes, the sound of twins and being home alone to take care of both overwhelms me, but I know it will be worth it. It's just a bit scary as a first time mom having not 1, but 2 to look after! I hope you're doing well! How are your lil tots doing?
*
Brooke* - I'm so sorry to hear AF got you. I hope you feel better soon and pick back up to try again! :hugs:

*jrc* - I know it's hard, but try to keep calm. Stress will not help your bean in anyway, so as hard as it is, please try to keep positive thoughts! I, personally, didn't think your numbers sounded low. Just take it easy. Lay down when you can, say some prayers and try to be positive.

*Kat* - Happy 11 weeks! I hope the week goes by fast so you can tell your good news! I loved seeing your baby picture! :)

*mrskcbrown* - CUTE pics! Gotta love chubby cheeks (as I still own a pair myself) haha.

*Juniper, Jolene & Shey* - How are you ladies doing?

As for me, we still don't know what's going on as far as being identical or fraternal. The dr said he actually didn't expect it since I triggered with one follie, but I still feel in my heart they were conceived at 2 different times. I think one was when we BDed the night before IUI. On our 2nd ultrasound (at 6 weeks, 1 day), they measured a couple days apart and one had a heartbeat (although not so loud since it had just started beating that day or the day before) and the other didn't yet. It didn't worry me because I feel the smaller one is from the IUI. I just can't wait to know for sure. My 3rd ultrasound is Friday (7 weeks, 1 day) and hopefully both will have grown and have healthy hearts. 

My husband said it's finally starting to feel real for him. As for me, I don't have many symptoms, which kinda bothers me. The only thing I get is mild acid reflux in the morning and night and I feel totally ready for a nap around anywhere from 6pm to 8pm and I'm not a nap person. No nausea, no dark nipples or sore boobs, but oh! Usually I have clear skin, but I've been growing a family of pimples on my face. A new one develops every 2 days or so. I hate it, but if these are my signs my body's doing what it should be, I'll take it!

We plan to have a family dinner the next day to tell our parents, grandma, brother and sisters. I hope we will get good news Friday!


----------



## jrc10

Stace - I was really worried about you when you didn't tell us how your scan went. I'm so glad it's good news.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad all is well Stace!

Jrc: I believe all is well too. Try not to worry and monday isnt too far away! At least its almost thursday. Wishing you thee best!

We took professional portraits of Malcolm today. Unfortunately they were more expensive than I expected so I wasnt able to get many poses. I hate when shops give you that "all or nothing" answer. I said "can I come back to order more pics later", and the guy goes, "well no because we delete them daily so you have to get them all now". Well I refused and I know we can just take more pics later. I did get the package that was on sale and an extra 10x13 of him naked in his diaper. So cute!

Photography is so expensive...ughhh!


----------



## Jolene

Kat, your little bean is looking like a real little baby now. Sooooo sweet!

Jrc, this time in a pregnancy is stressful enough without people like that being such pessimists. I remember having lower back pain with Mackenzie and freaking out so it is normal (unless accompanied by bleeding) Thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Kat_F

JRC there are plenty of women who have all sorts of HCG numbers in the first couple of weeks (low, high) that go on to have healthy beautiful babies. Every time I see my Dr he asks me "any bleeding"? and if I say "no" that is the best sign :) I'm thinking of you... The first 10 weeks were really hard on me so I know you must be feeling the same xoxoxox Just stick it out soon you'll be further along and feel a little better :flower:

Stace I think what you said sounds exactly right and you got two eggs released and two fertilisations. A woman knows her body.... I have not had any morning sickness and really just sore boobs and tiredness which at first I thought was a worry (I was thinking why don't I feel sick my HCG was really high) but now I realise is a blessing. I really am lucky to not have to feel sick as some pregnant women I've seen were dry retching in the toilet at work and had to go home.... 

Jolene how is everything with the bub?

MrsKC little man is so cute he really does have so much colour and looks so healthy you and DH must be so proud :)

Juniper - where are you I'm worried about you....

BWilliams how's the break going :) In between my IVF's I didn't even bother trying because it was so stressful when we did. They were nice times to focus on other things. I got lots of work done haha!

Lastly I'm 11 weeks by the calendar but the doctor said my baby looks a little more advanced than my due date - but I think that is because we conceived on a Monday but the weeks switch over on Thursday. Anyway... next week I go for my NT scan where they look at the chance of Downs Syndrome. I'm not nervous in fact I can't wait to see little bub again I wish I had one of those machines I'd be looking all the time to see what he's up to in there... :) :cloud9:

Next week the nursery shopping can begin! How exciting....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> JRC there are plenty of women who have all sorts of HCG numbers in the first couple of weeks (low, high) that go on to have healthy beautiful babies. Every time I see my Dr he asks me "any bleeding"? and if I say "no" that is the best sign :) I'm thinking of you... The first 10 weeks were really hard on me so I know you must be feeling the same xoxoxox Just stick it out soon you'll be further along and feel a little better :flower:
> 
> Stace I think what you said sounds exactly right and you got two eggs released and two fertilisations. A woman knows her body.... I have not had any morning sickness and really just sore boobs and tiredness which at first I thought was a worry (I was thinking why don't I feel sick my HCG was really high) but now I realise is a blessing. I really am lucky to not have to feel sick as some pregnant women I've seen were dry retching in the toilet at work and had to go home....
> 
> Jolene how is everything with the bub?
> 
> MrsKC little man is so cute he really does have so much colour and looks so healthy you and DH must be so proud :)
> 
> Juniper - where are you I'm worried about you....
> 
> BWilliams how's the break going :) In between my IVF's I didn't even bother trying because it was so stressful when we did. They were nice times to focus on other things. I got lots of work done haha!
> 
> Lastly I'm 11 weeks by the calendar but the doctor said my baby looks a little more advanced than my due date - but I think that is because we conceived on a Monday but the weeks switch over on Thursday. Anyway... next week I go for my NT scan where they look at the chance of Downs Syndrome. I'm not nervous in fact I can't wait to see little bub again I wish I had one of those machines I'd be looking all the time to see what he's up to in there... :) :cloud9:
> 
> Next week the nursery shopping can begin! How exciting....

Thanks and Im so freaking excited for you. Funny thing though, we spend all this money planning the babies room and guess where they end up sleeping....right in your bed:wacko:!


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I really apprecite it. I'm feeling much better today. I was able to really stretch out last night (DH has back problems and he slept in the guest room) and my back feels great today. I'm going to try really hard not to worry from now on. I'm sure I'll know if something's really wrong. Today's going to be a much better day. I've decided to really try and stick with a 'one day at a time' attitude. 

Hope you all have a great day. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls so today I'm going to the doctors and I think I'm going to continue on clomid I just having a feeling I will regret it if I don't...I also have a lump on my left boob so I wanna get that checked out. Jrc I'm so glad to hear that your being positive about everything I'm sure that makes baby bean very happy!


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Ok girls so today I'm going to the doctors and I think I'm going to continue on clomid I just having a feeling I will regret it if I don't...I also have a lump on my left boob so I wanna get that checked out. Jrc I'm so glad to hear that your being positive about everything I'm sure that makes baby bean very happy!


GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Stace glad your scan went well and yay for twins! I hope everything else goes well for you.

Brooke good luck 

Jrc how are you feeling today

Juniper how are you doing?

asfm I got an email from disney they want me to come in for an interview. Im so excited!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck bwilliams! Praying that the clomid works. Were you ever on the metformin? If so how has that worked out? I couldnt ever get BFP on clomid, and Im not sure why??! It has worked for many others though.

I too had a lump when I was preggo and had to get a breast ultrasound but it has since went away and I have to have a repeat one on monday.

@JRC: Yep one day at a time. I truly believe all is well.

I have my 6 week check up tomorrow. Im sure she will probably want to talk birth control, but we arent using any. I definitely dont want anything hormonal. I dont think I am going to use any birth control until after we have our next child. I dont want the hormones from birth control to interfere with conception because so many people have problems conceiving after using them.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BWilliams

Yeah I've been on met since nov its working out pretty well I've gotten my period every month since! Lst month clomid worked for me to ovulate my progestren level was a 15.9! The lump was nothing she thinks its just from all the extra hormones...Kcbrown I agree with you about the birth control I doubt I will ever be put on that again if I get pregnant I get pregnant!


----------



## BWilliams

Shey how exciting!!!


----------



## jrc10

I hear the people who work at Disney absolutely LOVE it. Good luck! :)

Feeling good today. I started reading 'What to Expect When You're Expecting.' According to them, my levels are fine. I had a nice nap afterwards and am watching movies. :)

Tomorrow I have two friends and their SO's coming to stay with us. Saturday our BFF is getting married! I'm really looking forward to spending time with all of them. I'm definately going to enjoy my weekend. 

BWilliams - I am so relieved for you. Thank goodness. :hugs:

How about everyone else? Anything fun going on this weekend?


----------



## Juniper

Hi girls. I have been hanging around (I can't stay away from you guys! :haha:) I just haven't felt up to commenting... I am doing betting. DH and I have been talking a lot and working through things. I feel like I have been going through a grieving process. Derek's Urology appointment is on the 27th. At this point we are just going to focus on finding out what it wrong. For now, I think that is a best for me to try to come to terms with the idea of either not being able to have children or that we are not going to be able to have children for a couple of years. I need to guard myself... Anything else is too painful.

Mrsbrown - I love the pics. Malcolm is beautiful. I can't believe how big he is!

Kat - I am glad that things are going good.

JRC - I don't think you have anything to worry about. Just take it easy and try not to stress. :hugs:

Shey - Good luck!


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I think that's completely understandable. Knowledge is power. You told me that before. Anything worth having is worth going down the hard road for. That's what my mom always says. I'm glad you're moving forward. I think it's good to have a plan. You're in my prayers definately. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies!

Aww Juniper Im sorry. I hope things start getting better for you and DH. I hope the appointment goes well and that you get good news. I'll keep you and your DH in my thoughts and prayers.

Brooke hope you get your :bfp: really really really soon.

Jrc hope you have fun at your bff wedding and that all is ok.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ juniper: im glad that you are processing this all. praying for you and i believe you will conceive in His timing!

6 weeks appt today and dr put me back on metformin for my pcos. i also conceived malcolm with it so she just said to be careful. I have to take it because she doesnt want me going months without a cycle. If we conceive, so be it and we will praise God for the increase. Im not taking anything hormonal that will mess me up in the long run when we want more kids!


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - that's awesome news! Who knows what will happen! ;)


----------



## BWilliams

Way to go kcbrown! That's my plan I don't wanna be put on anything I just wana go with the "God would never give more than I couldn't handle plan" lol Jrc how are you feeling honey?


----------



## mrskcbrown

JRC: We are close to monday and I praise God in advance because I just feel in my heart all will be well!

@Brooke: where are you in your cycle? Rooting for you as well!


----------



## hopingnowsit

jrc10 Congrats hun....sorry been off for a while was on vacation in punta cana :) I hope you have a H&H pregnancy :dust:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I'm so tired! I danced my butt off today. Took a small nap when we got home and went to the movies. I'm going to sleep so well tonight! I haven't had any bad signs, at all. How are you doing? :)

mrskcbrown - Thank you so much. Really. I've really been feeling positive already, but you've just boosted my spirit even more. :hugs:

hopingnowsit - Thank you, Hun. How was your vacation?


----------



## BWilliams

I'm on cd6 taking 100mg clomid days 3-7...so we shall see  Jrc I'm glad you went out and had a good time I'm sure you needed it! I'm also sure everything will be fine Monday! Oh I'm not sure if I told y'all but I have decited to start charting and its so hard lol!


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls. So I would like your guys' opinion on something... I went to see our dr on Friday and we ended up talking about Derek because it is time to renew my Met. She kind of explained herself a little better. I guess she really believes that he might have a blockage because of his weight... That is why she was pushing the surgery so hard that day. Also, I told her our feelings about going to the specialist and that we want to know sooner rather than later if there are any viable sperm. And that if IVF is our only way that we would have to save for a few years... She suggested that we start talking about a sperm donor. That they do an IUI with doner sperm, you don't have to have IVF. So now I am wrestling with this idea of using a donor if it is not possible for us. Weirdly, Derek is far more ok with it than I am. I feel like I chose to spend that rest of my life with Derek and I want our relationship to be happy and equal. If I do something like this, will it be equal? Will Derek grow to feel resentful towards me because our baby is biologically linked to me and not him? Also, Derek is who I love. I want to have a baby with HIM, not anyone else. I want to see our traits mix, see his characteristic in our baby. I want to know if our baby would have red hair... If I used a donor, all of that would change... I would have a baby, but she will never have her dad's eyes or his freakishly strait hair. So, what I want to know is, are these feelings valid? If you were in this situation, what would you do? How would your dhs feel about it?


----------



## BWilliams

Wow juniper I would have to agree with you it would break my heart knowing that wasn't my husbands baby and that baby not getting his beautiful long eye lashes or his full lips or his smartness lol I'm sorry I hope everything works out and you make a decion that right for you and your husband. I praying for you girlie! "To have faith is to be sure of the things we hope for, to be certain of the things we cannot see. Heb. 11:1"


----------



## jrc10

I think you're husband is amazing for being ok with that. I completely understand your feelings, and I think I would feel the same way. That is such a big decision. I know you'll make the right one. 

My honest opinion is: Don't give up. I really think you two can do this. :hugs: I don't think it'll be easy, but nothing great in life is. No matter what you do, it'll be the right thing. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies. Im definately BFP. lol! 

Im 26, we have been TTC for almost 2yrs (have Endo and anovulation) finially got BFP but then Had ectopic of 5th clomid cycle in Feb at 8wks. 

Am on CD 3 started clomid again this month First time we started TTC since. Soooo hoping i wont have to wait too long. Clomid (100mg day 2-6) worked last time 1st cycle on 100mg.

Started thinking about alternative therapies.. couple ppl have recommended Acupuncture along side Clomid and swear by it.. Im really needle phobic but im desperate so ill try anything!
Anyways... im off to the Zita West Fertility Clinic next month... and im actually really excited, she is my friends mom so i kinda have a headsup, she is sooo lovely and has helped sooo many couples.

Has anyone tried alternative therapies?? How do you feel about them??

Buddies/advice greatly welcomed! i think im the only person i know that has EVERYTHING little hurdle turn into a 20ft fence!!! :-(

x


----------



## BWilliams

Hey Maz I'm on clomid 100mg also but days 3-7...I have thought about acupuncture but have never done it. I also have Endo & Pcos so if you need a buddy im here!


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Juniper, lots of information for you and Derek to take on board... I am thinking don't loose hope yet, it must be hard for Derek but if he can try to loose a little bit of weight and then get some more tests done, that might be the way to go. If the results are good, try for him to take a little more weight off, and see again how that goes. It may take a while but hey so will saving for IVF if that is the way you have to go also.

When me and DH talked about it back in July last year, my DH would not consider donor sperm and neither would I. I know DH's count's changed each time he gave samples so don't let Derek think it is all over for him yet.. just a little hiccup in the road...

Hi Maz congrats on your speedy BFP after your loss... H&H 9 months.


----------



## Juniper

Thank you Kat. You are right... Waiting has never been my strong suit, so I am definitely going to struggle with it, but I really do think that the most important thing for now is to get both of us healthier. And, wow! Brides!!  I am going to be a MOH in my cousins wedding in July and she is acting crazy as well. Just try to ignore her, she will realize that she was being a bitch sooner or later. I am sorry that people are being annoying. Just do what is best for you. Your little family is what is most important and everyone else will learn to live with it.

Welcome Maz

Thank you everyone. I know, it is a heavy subject... I appreciate your input. :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Kat - Sounds like jealousy to me. I'm so glad you're telling!!! Congratulations on that milestone. :)

Welcome Maz!

Juniper - I agree with Kat. Pretty much completely. lol. :hugs: You can do it, Hun. Don't give up.


----------



## BWilliams

Ugh any advice on how to get out of a baby shower haha its this weekend and its my ex bestfriends and I really just don't wanna go.


----------



## jrc10

Maybe you don't feel well? Or you're getting the chance to spend quality time with your DH after a long week?


----------



## BWilliams

I gotta think of something lol!


----------



## jrc10

I just had my blood drawn a little bit ago, and it was the most painful thing ever. I have never been in this much pain afterwards! It feels like she stuck my bone or something. My entire arm aches. :(

On a brighter note, it won't be long until we have our answer. :)


----------



## jrc10

Ok, so they finished up pretty quickly today. I just got my results:

*5,257!!!!!*

I'm SO excited. :) I was praying for a 1200! I really hope they call to schedule my first appointment soon and don't want any more blood work. I'm thanking God today. It's a great day!


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, that's awesome news. Wow! Now you can relax a little hun :hugs:

Kat, some people are just so self-involved. It's a good time to see who your real friends are. 

Jenn, I'm sorry you're going through all this. It's so hard when these things take time and of course you want your baby yesterday. I know what you mean about wanting a bio baby with your DH but I'm sure your husband loves your adopted kids like his own and he will love that baby so much because he went through the journey with you. Remember that after the IUI and the BFP there will be scans, movement, a growing belly, birth and then all those firsts which will melt both your and his heart. It's good to know that option is there for the two of you but that is if it is in God's plan. Remember He is more powerful than any doctor.

So glad you're on clomid, Brooke. Just thought they'd have you on a higher dose??

Stace, how are you doing hun?


----------



## Juniper

Jolene - I need to remember not to check BnB while at school! You made me cry in my school library! Thank you for the beautiful words. I never thought about it, but you are right about us experiencing everything together. That is what Derek says. "It WILL be my baby." I think I am starting to feel more relaxed about this scenario. Now just for the waiting and the trust, neither of which I do well. :haha:

JRC - Amazing!!! Congrats! I am SO So SO happy for you. :hugs:

Brooke - good luck this cycle.


----------



## Shey

Welcome Maz hope you get your :bfp: soon

Brooke why not tell her that you got the flu

Juniper don't give up hope. I say that if you want to have a LO with your DH then I don't wanna sound mean or anything cause I knw it can be frustrating but if your doctor is saying cause of your DH weight and all then maybe he should cout down on carbs and eat smaller portions. it could help. Idk I mean I know you have been through alot and I really do wish you get to get your :bfp: really soon.


----------



## Juniper

Shey said:


> Welcome Maz hope you get your :bfp: soon
> 
> Brooke why not tell her that you got the flu
> 
> Juniper don't give up hope. I say that if you want to have a LO with your DH then I don't wanna sound mean or anything cause I knw it can be frustrating but if your doctor is saying cause of your DH weight and all then maybe he should cout down on carbs and eat smaller portions. it could help. Idk I mean I know you have been through alot and I really do wish you get to get your :bfp: really soon.

Shey, you didn't sound mean. It is not that kind of a weight problem though. He has been obese since he was 8 years old. He has a very low metabolism and a low functioning thyroid that is unresponsive to medication. He doesn't loose weight like normal people. The only time we was ever able to lose weight was when he ate an apple for breakfast, an apple for lunch, and a broiled chicken breast for dinner while riding a bike 20 miles a day, doing 200 push ups a day and lifting weights. He damaged his heart doing it and the dr does not want him to go to those extremes again for fear that he will damage his heart more. That is why we are talking about the surgery... He is kind of a perfect candidate for it... In the mean time.. We are eating healthy and we exercise 3 days a week. I am loosing weight but he isn't :(


----------



## BWilliams

I don't cuss much but holy shit jrc that's awesome!!! Tonight is my last night of clomid so let's pray this cycle goes well! They have not upped my dose because its only my second month on it and my progesterin level was a 15.9 so were going to try it again...


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on the great number JRC you are really on your way now :)


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> I don't cuss much but holy shit jrc that's awesome!!! Tonight is my last night of clomid so let's pray this cycle goes well! They have not upped my dose because its only my second month on it and my progesterin level was a 15.9 so were going to try it again...

This made me laugh out loud! hahahaha. You're such a sweetheart. I hope this cycle is it for you, Hun. :)


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I'm so proud of you and your DH. Keep it up. I know you can do it. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Ok, so they finished up pretty quickly today. I just got my results:
> 
> *5,257!!!!!*
> 
> I'm SO excited. :) I was praying for a 1200! I really hope they call to schedule my first appointment soon and don't want any more blood work. I'm thanking God today. It's a great day!

JRC: This is so awesome!:wohoo::wohoo:! Im glad that you :ignore: the last craziness you were told about your numbers not being high enough! Congrats again on your pregnancy!


----------



## jrc10

I'm just curious. For those of you who are already mommies or are pregnant, did you have morning sickness? Should I be concerned if I don't? I've had my share of things that make me gag or not feel so hot, but I've not had the knock-down, drag-out ms. Could this also be that I am not far enough along?


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I'm just curious. For those of you who are already mommies or are pregnant, did you have morning sickness? Should I be concerned if I don't? I've had my share of things that make me gag or not feel so hot, but I've not had the knock-down, drag-out ms. Could this also be that I am not far enough along?

I had no morning sickness at all, just sore boobs for about first 10 weeks. When I was around 36 weeks I started to feel some nausea but I pretty much had an easy going pregnancy. Not everyone gets MS so dont worry if you dont, I would be happy!:cloud9:


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I'm still on cloud 9 for you chick! I bet it feels so much more real now! Wow God is so amazing I loved answered prayers like that! I don't think you should worry about not having MS just enjoy it for right now you never know it could kick in full force tomorrow lol but I pray that it doesn't!


----------



## Kat_F

I'm the same as MrsKC, no morning sickness but really sore boobs.... my mum never got morning sick either with me or my sisters .... I was also really tired but that is getting better now :)

Just feel lucky if you aren't sick JRC!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks ladies. I definately have the sore boobs. I had a dream last night that my boobs were swollen and sore and there was a medicial issue with them! They just didn't look normal. Especially the left one. LOL. I was having some real trouble getting comfy last night. 

I'm feeling great today. My ticker moved to a sweetpea and this time 'last time' I was already losing the battle. I knew for sure it was over. Today is very important to me, and next week will be even bigger, as I never hit 7 weeks. I don't even mind all the rain we're having. I'm all smiles. :)


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, I had awful ms, you can't function in the day it gets so bad and everything feels like a huge task. Don't wish it on yourself although the days it would subside a bit I would start to stress and want it back, lol. 

AFM, I'm loving being at home with my kids. Jesse is doing so well with his school. I changed his curriculum for this year and I couldn't have asked for anything better, it's awesome. Mackenzie is so entertaining, lol. She started laughing on Friday and then Saturday she rolled over so she's growing up so fast. Financially things are tough but we're really hoping and praying that I don't have to go back to work!!!!


----------



## jrc10

Doctor's office called! They said that my bloodwork looks great and scheduled me Thursday to find out how far along we are. 

No more needles (for now). YAAAY!

I'm soooo excited! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats JRC!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats JRC this is a huge milestone for celebration :)

I go for my NT scan this morning, can't wait to see the baby again and I was able to take a person day and not have to work yay!! So I'll tell you all what happened when I get back. I'm also going to pay the bill for my IVF place... I'll be nearly $4,000 out of pocket bleh!!! Thank god for credit cards xoxo

My DH is thinking I am going to have a girl but I think a boy. This could get interesting!!


----------



## jrc10

Kat - I'm very excited for you! I vote for a healthy baby boy or girl! (I also think you're having a boy.) Good luck!


----------



## BWilliams

Haha that's funny that feeling I had about you was that it was a boy!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I'm excited about Thursday! I'm glad lil sweetpea is doing so well!


----------



## jrc10

Happy 12 weeks Kat! :)

Happy 8 weeks Stace! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Happy 12 weeks Kat! :)
> 
> Happy 8 weeks Stace! :)

luv the profile pic jrc:happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all!

My scan yesterday went great they have given me a very very low chance of the baby having down syndrome 1/2000. So we are very low risk. And I got to see the baby again... so cute... I just love the scans... Can't wait 'till 15 weeks to see him/her again and hopefully ask the doctor to take a peek and see whether I have a girl or boy!:cloud9:


----------



## BWilliams

Aw Kat how adorable!!! He is so cute!!.


----------



## jrc10

YAY Kat!


----------



## Jolene

Kat what a cute pic! I'm going to be the odd one out and guess girl, that scan looks all girl to me,lol


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc don't you have a doctors appt today?


----------



## NGRidley

i keep disappearing and missing things
CONGRATS JRC!!!!!!

So I took a test today because I was 5 days late and i got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=18080202&l=2219c8c780&id=555650720

I am going to take a another test - like a FRER - but im ecstatic right now


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies. I did have my 1st appointment today. Great news. Baby is measuring at 5 weeks 6 days (just a couple days off) and we got a yolk sac, fetal pole, and a teeny tiny heartbeat. Below is a picture. We weren't supposed to get any pictures, but DH snapped one anyway. :) I'm not high risk, I can throw away my Metformin, and I have an appointment on Tuesday to go over all of the "what to expect" with the nurse practitioner. I'll get my dates for my next scans, and lots of literature to bring home. Best day of my life seeing that little red heartbeat. <3 I don't know if you'll be able to see it, as the pic isn't great, but in the circle, there's a teeny little dot. That's the heartbeat. :)
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jrc10

Congrats ng!!! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Well done JRC just keep plugging away, the time will go past and soon you will be able to tell everyone your good news xox I truly feel everything will be ok xox

Joelene - my girlfriend tells me it is a girl too. She is absolutely convinced. I can't wait to find out. I swear when I looked at the nub on the screen when she was scanning it was horizontal indicating a girl, but I just keep feeling "boy" in my thoughts.... Either boy or girl I am still looking forward to meeting this little person....

Congrats NG on your BFP! Hope it leads to a H&H 9 months.


----------



## BWilliams

Omg yay NG! Congradulations!


----------



## Jolene

Fantastic news Jrc. It's really the best feeling to see that little heartbeat. You're really lucky they found it cos it's not easy to find this early!

Congrats NG, the BFP's seem to be coming on for this thread! Brooke and Jenn, you're next!!!


----------



## NGRidley

So I have an appt monday to see if I should be taking metformin still. I have been really bad this last month not taking it every day so not sure what they will tell me to do.
After the appt I am gonna call the midwives office and set up an appt there...... I still cant believe it!! :)


How is everyone else today?


----------



## mrskcbrown

NGRidley said:


> i keep disappearing and missing things
> CONGRATS JRC!!!!!!
> 
> So I took a test today because I was 5 days late and i got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=18080202&l=2219c8c780&id=555650720
> 
> I am going to take a another test - like a FRER - but im ecstatic right now

CONGRATS Lady!!!:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

NG - Good luck with your appoingment! My doc had me thrown mine away. It's a good thing to know. 

P.S. I sent you a FB friend request. Several of us have 'friended' one another. :)


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> NG - Good luck with your appoingment! My doc had me thrown mine away. It's a good thing to know.
> 
> P.S. I sent you a FB friend request. Several of us have 'friended' one another. :)

Thanks!! :)
I added you but not sure if you got my message or not.

I will assume he will tell me to throw mine away, especially in the last month I may have taken them like 4 times.


----------



## Juniper

Congrats NG. Fantastic news! Wishing you are happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Jrc - Your scan pic is amazing! So happy for you.


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - Thank you so much. How are you doing? I miss you!

NG - I sent you one back. We're the same! No telling for now. DH wants to post it on FB immediately, but I'm trying to hold off. At least until I speak to my boss. I feel like that may be soon, since I have another dr.'s appt. on Tuesday and I'll have to take off work again. But if I can get through that without spilling the beans, then I'm trying to wait until about 10 weeks. DH and I are both very open people, so it's really hard, and we may not make it. When are you planning to tell? :)


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> Juniper - Thank you so much. How are you doing? I miss you!
> 
> NG - I sent you one back. We're the same! No telling for now. DH wants to post it on FB immediately, but I'm trying to hold off. At least until I speak to my boss. I feel like that may be soon, since I have another dr.'s appt. on Tuesday and I'll have to take off work again. But if I can get through that without spilling the beans, then I'm trying to wait until about 10 weeks. DH and I are both very open people, so it's really hard, and we may not make it. When are you planning to tell? :)

even though we already talked on FB for a bit, I think everyone may know by May 7. By then I will be 8 weeks. I may change my mind based on when I can get my first prenatal visit


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am so happy for you all. Such a blessing Kat, NG and JRC:cloud9:. When I got my BFP, I too no longer took my metformin.:winkwink: My DR just gave me another prescription for it at my 6 week appt and so I am going to start taking them tomorrow.
My sweet baby boy will be 2 months on friday. He is so much more settled and fun now and his smiles are melting my heart:cloud9:!

Hope everyone is blessed!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - i would love it if you ended up pregnant with us! how crazy would that be?!

hope everyone has an amazing week (with super nice weather, too.)


----------



## BWilliams

Its cd 14 and still no O :-( last month I O'd on cd15 I have a gut feeling my body won't respond to it this month and then what do I do :-( I can't afford iui or ivf right now


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Its cd 14 and still no O :-( last month I O'd on cd15 I have a gut feeling my body won't respond to it this month and then what do I do :-( I can't afford iui or ivf right now

I didn't get an O last month either. I must have been doing my tests at the wrong times. In Feb. I got my O by doing it in the mornings, but that didn't work for me in March, so you never know! :) Don't give up!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Ok well I just tested on my digital cb stick and guess what a smiley face haha what the heck a silent ovulation that never happens whatever we did it last night and we will continue to do it or a few more nights!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck BWilliams xo


----------



## Juniper

BWilliams said:


> Ok well I just tested on my digital cb stick and guess what a smiley face haha what the heck a silent ovulation that never happens whatever we did it last night and we will continue to do it or a few more nights!

Good luck Brooke! :hugs: Could the pain you feel around Ov time be a cyst and not actually Ov pain? I have had this happen to me...


----------



## BWilliams

I guess it could be but I have an exam everytime on cd1 to check for cyct but who knows lol


----------



## jrc10

I just scared the crap out of myself. A student just jumped out from behind a dumpster and scared me! I screamed so hard. It kind of worried me. My back hurts and I had a slightly off colored discharge when I went to the bathroom. I totally freaked out. I was crying on the phone with my mom. I think it was probably nothing, and my back pain was probably from sitting on the hard floor during a meeting a lil bit ago and the wedges I was wearing. I'm using our heating pad now, but I was so upset. 

I don't think I should be worried, but do you? I know if I'm cramping/bleeding heavily and have major back pain I should do something. I think I'm just looking for some reassurance. I'm sorry. I think this week is scary for me and I just couldn't shake it today.


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - You have a Sweetpea! <3 Love it.

Sorry I have not been on much. I feel like my life has completely changed in the past month! Going back to school, now as a momma is a Lot harder than I expected! To make it even harder, the hand that I broke last year started hurting the 1st week of school and just keeps getting worse (Its my dominant hand, of course!). I went to the dr and she thinks that I might have broken a tendon as well... I have an appointment with a hand surgeon tomorrow morning, so we will see. Also, next Wed (27th) is Derek's urology appointment, so we are anxiously awaiting that! Hoping that things will settle down soon!


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> I just scared the crap out of myself. A student just jumped out from behind a dumpster and scared me! I screamed so hard. It kind of worried me. My back hurts and I had a slightly off colored discharge when I went to the bathroom. I totally freaked out. I was crying on the phone with my mom. I think it was probably nothing, and my back pain was probably from sitting on the hard floor during a meeting a lil bit ago and the wedges I was wearing. I'm using our heating pad now, but I was so upset.
> 
> I don't think I should be worried, but do you? I know if I'm cramping/bleeding heavily and have major back pain I should do something. I think I'm just looking for some reassurance. I'm sorry. I think this week is scary for me and I just couldn't shake it today.

Hunny, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Just relax tonight and take it easy and I am sure that everything will be ok. :hugs: I am praying for you.


----------



## jrc10

I'm so sorry for my rant. I already feel better. DH texted me at his new job and I feel lots better. I think it's just the timing and b/c he's gone. 

I promise I'm better and will try not to have a breakdown again anytime soon. lol.

Thanks Juniper! :)


----------



## jrc10

Juniper said:


> Jrc - You have a Sweetpea! <3 Love it.
> 
> Sorry I have not been on much. I feel like my life has completely changed in the past month! Going back to school, now as a momma is a Lot harder than I expected! To make it even harder, the hand that I broke last year started hurting the 1st week of school and just keeps getting worse (Its my dominant hand, of course!). I went to the dr and she thinks that I might have broken a tendon as well... I have an appointment with a hand surgeon tomorrow morning, so we will see. Also, next Wed (27th) is Derek's urology appointment, so we are anxiously awaiting that! Hoping that things will settle down soon!

I really hope your hand is ok. I'm so proud of you for going back to school! That is such a big deal!!! I see mom's quit all the time and it's so sad. Super proud of you!!! Good luck with DH's appointment, too. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

JRC: Im praying that all is well. What a jerk to scare you like that!!!!:growlmad:

I would love to be preggo again too. I dont really care when it happens:winkwink:. Anyway, my cycle came today on its own:happydance:. I hadnt even taken the metformin yet but Im going to take it when my cycle is over. Luckily DH and I BD this morning or he would be crazy for the next 5 days! So Im wondering now if my cycles will be back to 34 days or so. I guess time will tell:thumbup:.


----------



## BWilliams

Ok I tested again this morning and still a smiey  it just don't feel right without the O pains lol I need to stop stressing about it!


----------



## jrc10

Well I had my doctor's appointment today. I had no idea I was getting a pap done today. That was a suprise. I should've read a little more! Oh well. On a happier note: my place will give me pictures the next time we get our scan. The lady wasn't very specific. She meant there was nothing to see the first time. I felt like there was something to see.

May 17th we get to hear the heartbeat on the doppler. :) Before then, I have to get a million blood tests.

BWilliams - Good luck!!! Lots of lovin' for you!


----------



## BWilliams

Ok I'm not doubting ovulation anymore I'm feeling the pain!


----------



## jrc10

YAY!!! Catch the eggie!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> YAY!!! Catch the eggie!!!

I saw your announcement on FB! Go girl.:winkwink:
I was like 3 months before I said anything on there. 

Good luck Brooke! Im praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

YAY for O brooke!!! :)

JRC-I saw your announcement...I cant wait for mine!! I just have to at least tell the parent first which is this weekend!

Juniper - that is awesome that you are going back to school. My mom did it when I was younger, so I understand how much work it can be.

MrsKC - that was really quick for your AF to come back. That will be really awesome if it regulates itself so soon.


----------



## jrc10

I know it was early, but I promised DH I would let him tell everyone after I told my boss. As soon as he got home from work, he put up our lil picture, so I made my album. Plus, I was feeling stressed about keeping it a secret anyway. I feel much better now! My boss is wonderful and is very excited for us. I have a good feeling about this baby and if it doesn't work out, we'll have lots of love and support. 

Can't wait for your announcement NG!!! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on telling the boss! I think it will be fine this time jrc the percentage of loosing the bub gets lower and lower as the weeks go on - are you going to find out what you're having? 

As for me I'm having 10 days straight off work (for Easter and then 3 days of annual leave). I really need that time off because my team are so difficult it's unbelievable. I will be glad to have 12 months away from it also!


----------



## jrc10

Kat_F said:


> Congrats on telling the boss! I think it will be fine this time jrc the percentage of loosing the bub gets lower and lower as the weeks go on - are you going to find out what you're having?
> 
> As for me I'm having 10 days straight off work (for Easter and then 3 days of annual leave). I really need that time off because my team are so difficult it's unbelievable. I will be glad to have 12 months away from it also!

What do you do Kat?

I'm definately going to find out what I'm having. We talked about doing the private gender scan before our scheduled one at 18-21 weeks bc we are so impatient. I found a gender predictor test (for fun) on amazon.com. I think I might order one! That might help keep us from spending extra money. :)

Are you going to find out what you're having?


----------



## Kat_F

Yes I am going to find out what we're having hopefully we will be able to see at my 15 week appointment in 3 weeks :) if not, I'm having another scan at 19 weeks where I'll definitely find out.


----------



## jrc10

I think your job sounds fun, but I know how draining other people can be. I work with college students...lol. enough said!

I can't wait to find out what you're having. When are we going to see a pic of your bump? Or are you showing yet?


----------



## Kat_F

Yeah my job is good I'm pretty lucky, I shouldn't complain, my guys are so intelligent it's not like working with just straight data entry people they do love to challenge me and they will complain and let me know if they don't like something. I guess that's why I'm the manager hey.

Idk about a bump pic! I just look pudgy at the moment. Maybe when my stomach actually pops out properly. Until then no way! Let me know how the gender test kit from Amazon goes!


----------



## jrc10

You should get one, too! I feel like a crazy getting one by myself! I feel completely bloated and keep wearing my pre-weight loss pants b/c they are comfy... I look like i'm swimming in my clothes. lol. I've been taking pics every week for my preggy book I bought. It's fun b/c we update it once a week. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I've had a few friends try them and say it worked! Good luck!


----------



## Juniper

Hello Everyone. I hope everyone is doing well. I hope everyone has a nice Easter.

We I believe we have made a small step in the right direction. I am having my first real period in I don't know how long! This is my 3rd cycle on Met, and I think is it finally working. Downside, painful cramps and bloating on Easter :(


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I'm so happy you're having a real AF!!! That's so great. Don't you just love the metformin? It really does bring your body back to reality. I'm sorry you don't feel well though.

I had an excellent time at home. My mom kept trying to 'feed the baby.' I think I've gained 10 extra pounds. I'm so stuffed. My really exciting piece of new is that my mom is getting married to a wonderful man. They are still discussing the date, but I really like him. His son is really sweet and you can tell they love my mom. It was just the best time. I guess I'll be another preggo made of honor. haha. My mom is totally fine with it though. I hope you all had as great of a weekend as I had. :)

Happy Easter ladies. :)


----------



## jrc10

I cannot wait for the nausea to go away. I never actually vomit, but I feel terrible! Anytime I get hungry, I feel like I'm dying. :(

On a happier note, that makes me smile. lol.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay for 8weeks jrc!


----------



## BWilliams

Just got my progesterion back 33.1!!!!!!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am sorry that the MS has hit you :( I hope you feel better soon. Try carrying around something with you to nibble on... Like saltines or pretzels. Maybe it will help if you keep something in your tummy that is easy to digest.

Brooke - How are you? I say on FB that you are in pain... Is everything alright?

I am doing fine. I went to the had surgeon and he wants me to has a nerve function test done. He thinks that I have nerve damage. So, I am waiting on a referral to another dr to get that done... Also, Derek's appt is tomorrow. I am excited and he is a complete and total mess. He keeps says "I am not looking forward to this, Jenn" then when I ask him to talk about it, he says that that will just make it worse. I guess it is a guy thing? I know that he is afraid of bad news, but I also think that he is scared of the procedures they might do... I just hope that they don't have to do anything invasive. I feel like a meanie making him go...


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - That is awesome!! Fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Yay BWilliams!!!! I'm really hoping for you, deary! :)

Juniper - I hope you don't have any type of nerve damage. :( I also pray you all get some good news. I know that could really give your hubby a boost with everything going on. Good luck, hun. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## jrc10

Guess what! I forgot that my doctor moved my due date up a day (because the tickers always count on a leap year.) I'm actually a day ahead. YAY!!! I wanted to change one of mine today, and had to change both. I think I'm stuck on Tuesday's though...but that's ok!

I'm pretty pumped. All it took was a 1 day difference lol.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I'm not sure I think endo may be back because sex has been very painful...I'm going to say something to my doctor. When I ovulated it hurt very bad but it also felt like my cervix was extreamly low so idk


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - I am sorry to hear that. I hope that the endo is not back and that the dr can do something for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I have been missing you all. 

Congrats Jrc!

Yay Brooke.

AFM, Malcolm is sleeping in his playpen tonite. Huge accomplishment because he has been sleeping with me for 2 months and it has been uncomfortable. I hope he keeps this up.

Be blessed!


----------



## NGRidley

Juniper said:


> Hello Everyone. I hope everyone is doing well. I hope everyone has a nice Easter.
> 
> We I believe we have made a small step in the right direction. I am having my first real period in I don't know how long! This is my 3rd cycle on Met, and I think is it finally working. Downside, painful cramps and bloating on Easter :(

AWESOME!!! The met really worked for me too. Really helped regulate my cycles. I didn't think it would.




jrc10 said:


> I cannot wait for the nausea to go away. I never actually vomit, but I feel terrible! Anytime I get hungry, I feel like I'm dying. :(
> 
> On a happier note, that makes me smile. lol.

ugh I am not looking fwd to that. I have had slight nausea here and there but nothing really.



BWilliams said:


> Just got my progesterion back 33.1!!!!!!

that is awesome news!!!!



jrc10 said:


> Guess what! I forgot that my doctor moved my due date up a day (because the tickers always count on a leap year.) I'm actually a day ahead. YAY!!! I wanted to change one of mine today, and had to change both. I think I'm stuck on Tuesday's though...but that's ok!
> 
> I'm pretty pumped. All it took was a 1 day difference lol.

I cant wait till i finally get to go to the midwife and see where i am at. According to when I think I O'd I am 6+4. According to my LMP I am 7+0.
I just want to hear a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

NGRidley said:


> Juniper said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone. I hope everyone is doing well. I hope everyone has a nice Easter.
> 
> We I believe we have made a small step in the right direction. I am having my first real period in I don't know how long! This is my 3rd cycle on Met, and I think is it finally working. Downside, painful cramps and bloating on Easter :(
> 
> AWESOME!!! The met really worked for me too. Really helped regulate my cycles. I didn't think it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot wait for the nausea to go away. I never actually vomit, but I feel terrible! Anytime I get hungry, I feel like I'm dying. :(
> 
> On a happier note, that makes me smile. lol.Click to expand...
> 
> ugh I am not looking fwd to that. I have had slight nausea here and there but nothing really.
> 
> 
> 
> BWilliams said:
> 
> 
> Just got my progesterion back 33.1!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> that is awesome news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what! I forgot that my doctor moved my due date up a day (because the tickers always count on a leap year.) I'm actually a day ahead. YAY!!! I wanted to change one of mine today, and had to change both. I think I'm stuck on Tuesday's though...but that's ok!
> 
> I'm pretty pumped. All it took was a 1 day difference lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait till i finally get to go to the midwife and see where i am at. According to when I think I O'd I am 6+4. According to my LMP I am 7+0.
> I just want to hear a heartbeat!!!!Click to expand...

Met worked for me too. im holding my met baby now:cloud9:.


----------



## jrc10

Well, I spotted for a little bit this evening. It has stopped now, but I wasn't even that worried because I wasn't cramping or bleeding bright or anything. It was light and only happened when I went to the bathroom once. I slept for a few hours and it's gone. It's weird. We haven't had sex in a couple of days either. Who knows why that happened? I felt like I did a lot of walking today, but it shouldn't be that. I know that some women do that during pregnancy, I just wished I wasn't one of them.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Well, I spotted for a little bit this evening. It has stopped now, but I wasn't even that worried because I wasn't cramping or bleeding bright or anything. It was light and only happened when I went to the bathroom once. I slept for a few hours and it's gone. It's weird. We haven't had sex in a couple of days either. Who knows why that happened? I felt like I did a lot of walking today, but it shouldn't be that. I know that some women do that during pregnancy, I just wished I wasn't one of them.

Im sure all is well. God didnt bring you this far to leave ya!:winkwink:


----------



## jrc10

Well. I spotted a little more at 4am and 8am, but it's stopped again. I called my doctor and unless I'm bleeding a lot and cramping, I just need to monitor it. 

I also lost my breakfast this morning. :( No more bananas for this baby.


----------



## Kat_F

jrc I hope you are ok, I had a similar scare on Easter Monday at 2am, I woke up with blood/fluid gushing, I reckon I lost about half a cup in 2 hours. I won't tell the whole story but the baby and me are fine, I'm sure you will be too xo


----------



## jrc10

Kat - why didn't you tell us? i'm more secretive about that stuff, too, but i wish i could have offered some support. :(

i'm glad you and the baby are ok. has everything gone back to normal?


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks jrc, it was so scary I don't want to relive it again and typing it all out makes me relive it if that makes sense.... I am actually only just feeling better today I was feeling really down about it the last couple of days.

Everything is back to normal I had a tiny bit of spotting the last 3 days but I had a scan and the baby is fine. DH and I think my placenta came away from my uterus wall a little bit and made the fluid leak out (but we are just guessing). It's so frustrating when the doctor can't give you answers why things happen. You really start to blame yourself, oh I had two cups of coffee that might have done it, I peeked over the fence looking for the cat did I strain a muscle and hurt the baby. It was really, really scary and the scariest thing is that it doesn't end, people have lost babies right up to 20 weeks, 36 weeks, just have to feel blessed to have got this far. You and I know that it was not easy for us to get this far either! And when they are born then we will worry about SIDS etc... I hope my heart can take it.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Thanks jrc, it was so scary I don't want to relive it again and typing it all out makes me relive it if that makes sense.... I am actually only just feeling better today I was feeling really down about it the last couple of days.
> 
> Everything is back to normal I had a tiny bit of spotting the last 3 days but I had a scan and the baby is fine. DH and I think my placenta came away from my uterus wall a little bit and made the fluid leak out (but we are just guessing). It's so frustrating when the doctor can't give you answers why things happen. You really start to blame yourself, oh I had two cups of coffee that might have done it, I peeked over the fence looking for the cat did I strain a muscle and hurt the baby. It was really, really scary and the scariest thing is that it doesn't end, people have lost babies right up to 20 weeks, 36 weeks, just have to feel blessed to have got this far. You and I know that it was not easy for us to get this far either! And when they are born then we will worry about SIDS etc... I hope my heart can take it.....

You are so right Kat! I worried when i was pregnant right up until delivery! Now I cant sleep some nights because I want to make sure Malcolm is breathing and ok. All I do is pray and ask God to keep us covered! Every week you get to is a blessing so celebrate it and never take it for granted!


----------



## jrc10

Kat - Thank you for coming out with this. You are so sweet to show me that kind of understanding and openness. I understand where you're coming from. I'm so glad everything is ok. I thought if I could just make it to 7 weeks I'd feel better. And you all know that I've been a bit of a basket case now and then. My mom keeps telling me the worrying will never end, so try to relax and be happy. lol. Every single day is important and a milestone. :) 

I'm so thankful that we're all doing ok. Things could definately be worse for every single one of us. I'll be saying extra prayers and 'thank you's' tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks jrc, next milestone for me is 15 week scan on May 11, hopefully they will be able to tell me whether I have a little girl or boy :) I'm praying all the time now, more than I used to, the hormones play havoc with your emotions.... I'm really enjoying this week off though I could handle not working!! Shame we need to pay mortgage boo!


----------



## jrc10

That's so close!!! Have you tried the baking soda test yet? lol 

I did and it said 'boy.' You should do it for fun, so we can compare when you REALLY find out.


----------



## BWilliams

Kat I know how you feel as much as I wanna get pregnant I'm scared my mom had several miscarages and she finally got pregnant and lost my older sister at 26 weeks. I was a huge blessing they told her she would never carry a child and if she did it would not make it to be full term...then a while later she became pregnant with me and carried me full term then had my 2 younger sister both full term also. But it still scares me I have always know it would never be easy for me to get pregnant but now I have to worry that there's a chance I might lose my child it worries me


----------



## Jolene

Hi gals,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. It's not always easy as Mackenzie is usually on my arm when I get to the computer. 

Jrc and Kat, I'm glad you and your beans are OK!!!!

Jenn, how did your appointment go?


----------



## jrc10

Have you ever had a day where your syptoms were mild? In a way it feels scary, but I'm so happy to get a break!

I had a great night's sleep last night and I didn't even want a nap when I got home. 

I hope I'm just adjusting a little to my hormones.


----------



## Juniper

Hi girls. We still don't know the results of the tests that were done, but the Dr said that we is almost positive that Derek does not have a blockage. Which most likes means complete testicular failure. They are doing some blood tests the will confirm testicular failure. If the tests are negative, then there is a small chance that he has some viable sperm. That would be the time to do a biopsy, which costs $2500 to $3000. Most likely, we will never have a biological child together, and if there is any chance, then it will have to be with ICSI/IVF which is $20000 to $50000 in the states, so if that ever happens it will be 5+ years from now when I am out of school and settled in a good job. Derek and I are discussing going for an IUI with donor sperm, but I believe that we have decided that we are going to wait a while. We want Derek to be in better health and we want to seek counselling before we jump into something so very complicated. It really feels like God is telling us that is not the time. We think that we are better off focusing on our kids, on getting healthy, and getting me though school. Then, when it is the right time, God will show us the way. I know that we are doing the right thing and that everything will work out in the end, but it is still very hard to adjust my way of thinking. For 3 years I have been in this limbo state just waiting to get pregnant, thinking that it was going to happen any time. It is very hard to just move on and focus on other things. I am still not exactly sure how we are going to get through this.. I just know that is is going to take a lot of work and love and understanding.


----------



## Jolene

:hugs: Jenn :hugs: It's amazing how trials and tribulations can help to mould us into the people God wants us to be. I'm so glad that you're able to take all this and put it in His hands. I've gone through some tough times but looking back now I can see how everything fell into place, as it should be. I'll keep you and your Derek in my prayers, I can't imagine how you're feeling right now.

Jrc, I was a complete mess when my nausea would subside for a day and then it would come back at full force a day or 2 later and I would wish it away again, lol.


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs: :hugs: Juniper - Thinking of you xoxox... hoping it turns out to be not as bad as it sounds :(

jrc I got fizz with bicarb so I guess that means boy?


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - I agree with Jolene. I love your attitude. It seems like you and Derek have an amazing plan. I'm glad he doesn't have a blockage, too. That's good to know. Just one step at a time. Everything will happen as it should, even though we all wish we could just help plan things out. :hugs:

Kat - Yes. That means boy! I'll be excited to see if you really have a boy in there. :) 

Jolene - Thank you! My boobs are more tender today than yesterday. I just don't know how people do this and not worry! I wish I had never read a thing about pregnancy. lol.


----------



## NGRidley

*HUGS* Juniper! It will happen for you when its the right time!

JRC - I had some spotting for a few days at the beginning of week 6. I think it was 4 days, then it just stopped. I freaked a little until i read info about it and its pretty normal. I am still waiting for my first appointment. After that I will feel better!
I hope your nausea subsides.
I have yet to experience it, and I hope it stays that way really.

I will do the baking soda test one of these days. Of course no one will know till december if it is correct since we are not finding out the sex of the baby


----------



## jrc10

NG - That would drive me crazy! lol. I totally respect anyone who can wait. lol.

I knew if I complained about my symptoms I'd pay for it. Before we left for our D&B trip with my RA staff...I got really sick again. I'm wondering if it's my vitamins. Both times it has been right after I took them. Who knows... I'm still not feeling so hot right now, but I'm really glad I made it through the trip. It means a lot to my staff when I spend time with them like that. And they're totally worth it. :)


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> NG - That would drive me crazy! lol. I totally respect anyone who can wait. lol.
> 
> I knew if I complained about my symptoms I'd pay for it. Before we left for our D&B trip with my RA staff...I got really sick again. I'm wondering if it's my vitamins. Both times it has been right after I took them. Who knows... I'm still not feeling so hot right now, but I'm really glad I made it through the trip. It means a lot to my staff when I spend time with them like that. And they're totally worth it. :)

Hey hunny, vitamins make be really sick too and of course every time my dr sees me she gives me another one to take. No joke, I take 5 different vitamin supplements a day! My B complex pill is really nasty, I have a hard time just getting it down sometimes, and getting it to stay down is a whole other story! :haha: I have noticed that it is the worst when I has taking them in the morning, so I have started taking them before bed and eating half a slice of toast with them and I have stopped getting sick. Try playing around with the time of day you take them and never take them on an empty stomach.


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> NG - That would drive me crazy! lol. I totally respect anyone who can wait. lol.
> )

John and i have talked about it for years that we would wait to find out for at least our first. I did tell him that if we have multiples I have to find out. I just like to be prepared LOL


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, I heard a few women say on B&B how folic acid makes them sick. With Jess I had terrible nausea up until 12 weeks, the day I changed to a different preg vit it went away so I'll never know if it was the vitamins or not but perhaps try a different brand? And it's true what Jenn said, it is sometimes better when taken in the evenings.


----------



## jrc10

I'm going to do the toast before bed thing tonight. I'm hoping that works. I just bought a new bottle of vitamins! They never made me that sick before. 

I feel a little nauseous anyway, so I bet it doesn't help. I'm not the kind of person who EVER vomits anyway, so it's a nice little present from the baby. haha. I'll do this the whole 9 months if I have to.


----------



## Shey

jrc try taking the vitamins at night with dinner and see if that will help. I knw it worked for me. Maybe it'll work for you. Hope you feel better.

NG congrats on your :bfp: hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## jrc10

I took them after dinner and I did just fine. YAY! I also noticed that the vitamins I'm taking now, have a lot more folic acid than the ones I took the last time...:(

Oh well. I'll figure it out! :)


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> I took them after dinner and I did just fine. YAY! I also noticed that the vitamins I'm taking now, have a lot more folic acid than the ones I took the last time...:(
> 
> Oh well. I'll figure it out! :)

You really want to make sure that you are getting enough folic acid. It is one of the most important things to do to prevent birth defects. I would try to stick with the vitamins that have more if you can. If you can't then drink lots of orange juice and eat spinich.


----------



## jrc10

Thanks so much for the nighttime suggestion. That really worked last night. I'm hoping to continue doing that. I felt just fine. :)

That's exactly why I got the kind I got. I wanted to help this baby as much as possible. :)

I'll stick it out. :)

Hope you all are having a great week. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

I pray everyone is doing well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> Thanks so much for the nighttime suggestion. That really worked last night. I'm hoping to continue doing that. I felt just fine. :)
> 
> That's exactly why I got the kind I got. I wanted to help this baby as much as possible. :)
> 
> I'll stick it out. :)
> 
> Hope you all are having a great week. :)

You are welcome! i am so glad that it worked. Oh, ok. It sound like you were upset that there was more in the new vitamins... Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## jrc10

I was upset on behalf of my stomach. lol.


----------



## Juniper

jrc10 said:


> I was upset on behalf of my stomach. lol.

LOL. Happy 9 weeks!!!


----------



## jrc10

Hey everyone. What's going on?


----------



## Juniper

I have an update. We got Derek's blood work back and everything looks great. His fsh level which the dr said that if it was <40 than that would mean total testicular failure, was 3. His prolactin levels were in the high normal range. Basically, we have learned nothing. According to his blood work he should have healthy sperm. I know that this is good news, but I am getting so frustrated not have a yes or no answer.


----------



## Kat_F

This is good news Juniper! Must be something else going on then for the count to be 0.... Nothing about the process of fertility testing is easy.... thinking of you


----------



## BWilliams

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms and soon to be mommies!


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams! You stole my post. haha.

Happy Mother's Day from me, too! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Haha sorry!


----------



## Shey

Hope you ladies had a lovely Mother's Day yesterday.


----------



## jrc10

Hope you all are doing great. I came home a little early. I'm not feeling so hot. I bought me some sweet pickles yesterday. I'm hoping those make me feel a little better.

Hope you all have a great week. :)


----------



## jrc10

KAT - You're baby is now an avacado! How awesome. :) Are you showing at all yet?

I'm pretty pumped about being a prune. I have my doppler appointment on Tuesday. I feel ok about it, but at the same time, 'what if?' 

I have spotted a few more times this week. Once after sex...I expected that. And once yesterday. 3 hours in a car, working 1/2 day then standing for hours at a rock concert...not doing that again. It's always just a little pink when I wipe then it goes away. I'm going to ask about that Tuesday. Happy news: still a little nauseous/boobs still sore! I believe I'm starting to swell a little in my hands. My rings don't fit the same. I was planning to get my wedding rings resized after losing my 20 some pounds, but now they're fitting. No weight gain, yet. My cyst bugged me for a couple of days, but I can happily report that I haven't felt anything in 3 days. :) According to the ultrasound tech, it could be disappearing around now. Hope so!

What do you all think about getting a private ultrasound? I'm not going to get to have another one until 18-21 weeks. That's July! Especially with my spotting I'd like a little reassurance...I could get a private gender scan at 16 weeks for $50. Would you do it or should I wait? All opinions are welcome.


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> KAT - You're baby is now an avacado! How awesome. :) Are you showing at all yet?
> 
> I'm pretty pumped about being a prune. I have my doppler appointment on Tuesday. I feel ok about it, but at the same time, 'what if?'
> 
> I have spotted a few more times this week. Once after sex...I expected that. And once yesterday. 3 hours in a car, working 1/2 day then standing for hours at a rock concert...not doing that again. It's always just a little pink when I wipe then it goes away. I'm going to ask about that Tuesday. Happy news: still a little nauseous/boobs still sore! I believe I'm starting to swell a little in my hands. My rings don't fit the same. I was planning to get my wedding rings resized after losing my 20 some pounds, but now they're fitting. No weight gain, yet. My cyst bugged me for a couple of days, but I can happily report that I haven't felt anything in 3 days. :) According to the ultrasound tech, it could be disappearing around now. Hope so!
> 
> What do you all think about getting a private ultrasound? I'm not going to get to have another one until 18-21 weeks. That's July! Especially with my spotting I'd like a little reassurance...I could get a private gender scan at 16 weeks for $50. Would you do it or should I wait? All opinions are welcome.

if you need the reassurance go ahead why not? i only had two, one at 20 weeks and the other at 36 weeks, and it didnt bother me not to have one sooner as long as i heard the hb at every visit:winkwink:.


----------



## jrc10

I think I could handle that if that's the case. :)

I also thought about getting a doppler after Tuesday. So I can just do it myself!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I think I could handle that if that's the case. :)
> 
> I also thought about getting a doppler after Tuesday. So I can just do it myself!

I couldnt get a doppler because the first time I couldnt find the heart beat, I would panic:shrug:. So the only time I heard the HB was at the DRs. I didnt do anything on my own, because Im a scary cat. It helps many others though so do what is best for you.


----------



## jrc10

I think about that, too. I've been doing ok. Some women even keep taking tests to make sure they're ok, but I didn't do that. After my ultrasound, I stopped. The only time I kept doing my strips was to see them get darker. That was fun! I stopped when they were the same as the control line. The day before I got my 5257 hcg count. I kept them, too. lol. I know that's silly. 

But I think everything is ok. I just thought it would be fun to let my family hear the hb since they can't go anywhere with me. Who knows. I'll probably be too cheap to spend the money anyways, but I have been looking. :)


----------



## NGRidley

Just like MrsKC I am only supposed to get 2 U/S, the first somewhere between 18-20 weeks. But I am going to have a 3rd when they do the prenatal screening.

That is why I bought the doppler, because I have yet to have an U/S or have HCG levels checked. I wanted a little reassurance. And it worked :)


----------



## jrc10

I was fine until DH called me. I started BAWLING. We ended up going to Walmart and getting a doppler. haha. 

We believe we found a little heartbeat!!! :) I feel so much better now. *sigh*


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> I was fine until DH called me. I started BAWLING. We ended up going to Walmart and getting a doppler. haha.
> 
> We believe we found a little heartbeat!!! :) I feel so much better now. *sigh*

Good for you!:happydance: Im glad all is well!:hugs::hugs:

Same to you as well NGridley! Im glad everything is progressing!

AFM, my son is now 15lbs and getting cuter by the day:cloud9:. He will be 3 months on the 25 and is so much fun now!! We are going on a cruise in exactly 20 days for our 2nd anniversary and the one thing Im looking forward to most is sleeping through the entire NIGHT! He only wakes up twice but I swear its so hard for me to get used too!:nope:


----------



## BWilliams

its so quiet in here :-( I miss everyone!


----------



## NGRidley

mrskcbrown said:


> jrc10 said:
> 
> 
> I was fine until DH called me. I started BAWLING. We ended up going to Walmart and getting a doppler. haha.
> 
> We believe we found a little heartbeat!!! :) I feel so much better now. *sigh*
> 
> Good for you!:happydance: Im glad all is well!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Same to you as well NGridley! Im glad everything is progressing!
> 
> AFM, my son is now 15lbs and getting cuter by the day:cloud9:. He will be 3 months on the 25 and is so much fun now!! We are going on a cruise in exactly 20 days for our 2nd anniversary and the one thing Im looking forward to most is sleeping through the entire NIGHT! He only wakes up twice but I swear its so hard for me to get used too!:nope:Click to expand...

Have fun on your cruise!!!! I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## NGRidley

BWilliams said:


> its so quiet in here :-( I miss everyone!

it is very quiet in here :(


----------



## jrc10

ME, TOO! I was talking about his the other day with NG on facebook.

Made it to a lime, today!!! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> ME, TOO! I was talking about his the other day with NG on facebook.
> 
> Made it to a lime, today!!! :D

YAY!!!:happydance:

I always wondered why they measured the baby's growth in fruit:shrug:.


----------



## jrc10

Heartbeat was 178! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11 Weeks 1 Day.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2









11 Weeks 1 Day2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Heartbeat was 178! :happydance:

That's awesome JRC! Its so wonderful to see the baby on those first scans. I miss that sometimes:winkwink:.


----------



## Kat_F

jrc10 said:


> Heartbeat was 178! :happydance:

Congrats on the great heartbeat jrc! That is great news. I thought about getting a doppler but you can feel the baby at about 18 weeks so I thought I would wait for that in case I couldn't find the heartbeat for some reason and that would be horrible.

I'm on holiday at the moment but thought i would stop in and see how everyone is and it looks like all is ok. Juniper any more word about Derek? Brooke how's your progesterone going? NG your weeks are progressing along nicely. MrsKC your boy is so cute I love the new pics so lovely :flower:

AFM - I'm 17 weeks and getting bigger although I still feel like I just have a beer belly not a baby belly yet. My boobs are always sore and since I have been away this week I've had really bad heartburn which sucks and my stomach is very sore with all the stretching because of all the growing going on in there. I can feel movement though, and I had a scan last week which revealed that our little baby will be a boy. I was hoping for a little boy so I'm on :cloud9:....

I go for another scan in a couple of weeks which will show the detailed anatomy of the baby in 4D too so I'm looking forward to seeing his little body and face again.

Hope you are all well xoxox


----------



## BWilliams

Yay I knew it was a boy!!!! I'm taking a break from the medicine this month but we are still trying! We moved into our house finally so I just wanna relax and nest and not have the extra stress of clomid...I'm not even sure if I wanna do fertility treatments anymore maybe just met and continue eatting better and workng out.


----------



## BWilliams

Just got a positive opk all on my own


----------



## jrc10

KAT - a BOY!! I'm so excited for you! :hugs: I love that you can feel movement, too. You will def. be able to hear the hb on the doppler by now. My doc said yesterday that I'll be able to at 15 weeks. :) CONGRATULATIONS!

BWilliams - Fingers crossed. Hope this is your month. :)


----------



## NGRidley

AWESOME new Kat!!!!!
Brooke!! I was so happy when I was ablt to get a pos OPK. This is the second month that you got the pos on your own right?

I am a prune today!!! :)


----------



## jrc10

Congratulations NG!! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay Brooke! I pray this is your month!:happydance:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - how is it going? :)


----------



## Jolene

Kat, NG, Jrc, I'm sooooooo excited for the 3 of you!!!!!!

Kat, congrats on your little boy! Have you thought of names?

Jrc, awesome pics. It all becomes real when you see a little person in there. 

NG, when is your scan?

I can't believe Mackenzie will be 5 months next week!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Kat, NG, Jrc, I'm sooooooo excited for the 3 of you!!!!!!
> 
> Kat, congrats on your little boy! Have you thought of names?
> 
> Jrc, awesome pics. It all becomes real when you see a little person in there.
> 
> NG, when is your scan?
> 
> I can't believe Mackenzie will be 5 months next week!

Wow, I cant believe she will be 5 months very soon!:happydance:

I pray everyone is well today. AFM, I need a :sleep:.


----------



## BWilliams

Its going good I'm 3dpo just playing the waiting game! We finally moved into our house


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Its going good I'm 3dpo just playing the waiting game! We finally moved into our house

YAY! Such a blessing!:dance::dance::headspin::headspin::icecream::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny::


----------



## jrc10

Awesome new BWilliams! Congrats on the new house. :) Fingers crossed for you this month. :)

Jolene- Mackenzie is adorable in her little bunny ears. Love that picture. :)

You are so right. It is all becoming very real for us now. We've been looking at some baby things and even discussing some names. At this point, we're just so excited that everything is going well, and being impatient about finding out the sex! lol.


----------



## NGRidley

jolene - I have no idea yet.....supposed to be sometime between 11-14 weeks

i hope I make it that far. Right now I am terrified that I may be having a MC. There are some details in my journal. The hospital was useless and I have to wait for my blood test results and go in the next couple days for a trans vag scan since the ERs machine couldnt even find my uterus let alone a baby


----------



## mrskcbrown

NGRidley said:


> jolene - I have no idea yet.....supposed to be sometime between 11-14 weeks
> 
> i hope I make it that far. Right now I am terrified that I may be having a MC. There are some details in my journal. The hospital was useless and I have to wait for my blood test results and go in the next couple days for a trans vag scan since the ERs machine couldnt even find my uterus let alone a baby

Oh no!:hugs: Im praying for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## sunshinenrain

Hi ladies! I joined this site just to interact with others who are full figured and TTC or on their way since the negative stereotypes and assumptions gets heartbreaking. AFM - I am 33, single, had a failed international adoption experience, went through 2 IUIs (including injectibles) but apparently lupus, endometriosis, DOR, a distorted uterus and blood clotting issues wouldn't make it easy for me. :) Oh, one doctor refused to treat because of weight and being single. I found a doctor who was more concerned about my overall health, hormone levels, etc. to get an accurate picture. Now I am on BCPs and waiting for June IVF.


----------



## jrc10

Hi Sunshinerain. 

I would sue the doctor who discriminated against you. That's not their call. It's up to you to do what you need in your life. I hope your IVF works out. June isn't far away. :)

NG - I really hope everything works out for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. Praying that you get a great outcome. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Congratulations NG!! :)

yay for second trimester girly:cloud9:!


----------



## jrc10

I wasn't sure if this counted as second tri yet! My scrapbook says this is my last week of first tri, but bnb says 14 starts second. :shrug:

I'm happy either way. :)

Thank you!


----------



## Kat_F

JRC congrats on 2nd tri!

Brooke fingers crossed for you...

Jolene 5 months wow seems like yesterday... 

Best of luck sunshinenrain with the IVF.

AFM I can feel our little son all the time kicking me softly and doing somersaults. It's so cute he has certain songs he really likes and when they come on he will give me little kicks. Also when I eat chocolate heh hehe...


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kat! I'm super excited for all of you ladies!


----------



## Shey

Ya Jrc congrats on your 2nd Tri

Kat that is good that you can feel him moving around. 

I'm so happy for you lovely ladies!

Brooke and Juniper I hope you ladies really get your :bfp: this coming month! Im praying for you 2 lovely ladies!

asfm: I've been feeling like crap for the past few days! 

Jolene and mrskcbrown hope you ladies and your LO's are doing well!


----------



## Jolene

Oh NG, I'm sooooo sorry about your loss :cry: How are you holding up? How is your hubby? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jolene said:


> Oh NG, I'm sooooo sorry about your loss :cry: How are you holding up? How is your hubby? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

LOSS:nope:. Oh no. Im so sorry to hear this:nope:.
:hug:


----------



## BWilliams

Ng im so sorry my heart breaks for you :-(


----------



## jrc10

NG - I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am. When you all hurt, I hurt. This is such a difficult thing to go through. Just make sure you and your husband lean on each other. That's the only way to get through. Please let me know if you need anything at all. 
I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Kat - I'm really happy things are well with your son. Do you have a list of names, yet? I'd love to hear what you and your hubby have thought up. :)

Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## Kat_F

NG I am so sorry... I only just caught up with the posts and am sooo sorry :( I can't imagine how you are feeling coming so far and loosing your little one :(


----------



## Shey

NG I am so sorry for your loss. I really hope that things get better for you and your DH. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. *hugs*


----------



## NGRidley

Jolene said:


> Oh NG, I'm sooooo sorry about your loss :cry: How are you holding up? How is your hubby? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm doing OK. husband is doing a great job taking care of me.
It all became real last night - had to leave work.

Thank You everyone.


----------



## jrc10

I'm so glad you posted something. I've been trying to check on you non-stop. I've got you all in my prayers. Lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

NG, glad hubby is caring for you. take all the time you need!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

mrskcbrown - baby m is so adorable. I love your new profile pic. I wish we all lived near one another, so we could have lunch and I could hold all the babies!

P.S. I believe I will always call him baby m. I think it's cute. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

jrc10 said:


> I'm so glad you posted something. I've been trying to check on you non-stop. I've got you all in my prayers. Lots of love. :hugs:

ya was just avoiding the place a bit until i figured everything out


----------



## BWilliams

Haha kc he is so adorable! I'm with jrc I wish we all lived closer!!! Ng I'm very sorry :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! Baby M is just fine:haha:. 

Happy Memorial day ladies!


----------



## jrc10

Happy Memorial Day. 

Hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Ng - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I am also sorry it took me so long to post. I hope that you and your dh are doing better. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Jrc - You have a peach now!! <3

Jolene and Kim - How are those babies doing? They are both growing so fast! It's crazy.

Kat - Congrats on finding out you are having a boy! I am so happy for you! Have you started thinking about names? Also, I was just wondering the other day if you are going to get the hanging cradle we were talking about all those months ago... So are you? ;)

ASFM - Things have been going alright. I have not had much trouble switching gears out of TTC. My life has been so crazy lately! On the fertility front, we have been back to the urologist and he says that there is a chance that Derek has some viable sperm. He wants to take Derek into surgery to do a biopsy and inject a dye into his Vas to see if he has a blockage and if so, then remove it. He also said that we should wait to do this until I am ready to get PG just in case there are only a few viable sperm, then they can do an IVF. Well, we have decided that we have gotten enough information for now and we are going to wait to pick up ttc again for at least 2 years. Derek is going to have his surgery this summer and we are going to work on getting healthy and I am going to finish school. For the first time in my life in over 3 years I feel at peace with our life plan. I am not worried about having a baby anymore. I think that I have finally been able to give it all to God. We really feel that this is God telling us that this is not the time for us to have a baby. It is not the right time and I am ok with that.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I'm so happy for you I'm glad your at peace with everything!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Juniper it is awesome when you receive peace from God. Delay does not mean denial so do whats best for your family. We are here to support you anyway we can, and who knows after DH surgery you may get preggo on your own. All things are possible with God. You are in my prayers:hugs:.

AFM, 1 week until our 2 yr anniversary and a few days until our anniversary cruise to Mexico. Nervous about leaving the kids but they are in the best hands, my Mom. She is awesome!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - you look great! I flipped through your pictures on facebook and you seem so happy. :) I'm so glad. 

mrskcbrown - congratulations on your anniversary. Have fun in Mexico!

AFM - I would love your input. DH and I have our boy name picked, but we have a few choices for our girl name. Here's what we have:

Harper Rylee
Kaydence Reese
Harper Reese
Kaydence Rylee

I've done a couple of threads to see what people thought and we're almost tied with: Harper Rylee 10 votes and Kaydence Reese 8 votes.


----------



## BWilliams

I Love Kaydence that's the girl name we have picked out I love it spelt with the k but my husband wants it to start with a C since his name starts with a C...Caydence Faith will be her name  Harper is adorable! We have another girl name Emily Grace and 2 boy names Deegan Ryan & Aiden James!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks BWilliams. DH LOVES Harper. 

I've always liked 'musical' names: Aria, Lyric, and Kaydence. :) We're both fine with either one.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I like the name Kaydence Reese. If I have another girl her name will be Madison and if I have another boy his name will be Miles:winkwink:.


----------



## Juniper

I LOVE Harper! Kaydence is cute too. On a practical note, a close family friend has a little girl named Kaydence and when she went to kindergarten she had to start going By Kay because she couldn't spell it and a lot of the other kids couldn't pronounce it! When her little sister started talking, she started calling her KayKay. So now the family calls her KayKay. :)


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all

Juniper so lovely to hear from you and see your smiling face in your pic to answer the question I'm not getting the hanging basket for the baby, he will go straight into his cot. My mum talked me out of a bassinet if you can believe that I wanted a moses basket she talked me out of it.

JRC I like Kaydence because Harper sounds a little like a boys name (but these days who knows)... congrats on reaching your milestones...

BWilliams hows things with you hun?

MrsKC happy anniversary and hope you have a lovely time it must be nerve racking to leave the little ones but how lovely to go an celebrate away.

AFM DH has wanted to have a baby boy and call him Blake for many years (even way before he met me) so for names, it will be Blake. If bub was a girl I would have thought of the name for her, I quite like Jasmine. I saw my little boy today on the 19 week scan everything looks good the baby is perfect so now just the birth plan in a couple of weeks (yuck) and getting bigger each day! I'm reading Save Our Sleep at the moment which teaches you how to feed and put baby to sleep to establish good sleeping and eating patterns. I wonder if it works in real life though. Should be fun to test out.


----------



## Shey

Jrc I like the name Kaydence Reese. Aria is also a pretty name.

Brooke, Juniper how are you ladies doing?

MrskcBrown happy anniversary. M is adorable. How does your daughter like being a big sister?

Kat hope you are doing well and that things are going well for you.

asfm: having more and more symptoms and nausea not going away.


----------



## BWilliams

I'm doing ok feeling very crampy today I feel like aunt flow should be joining uncle cramps very soon :-( I havnt seen any blood when I wipe yet but I did see a very small clot in the tolet this morning but when I wiped nothing so who knows...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for your BFP Brooke!

@shey: she loves it!

@kat: If you find the secret to getting a baby to sleep through the nite from day one please clue me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My son is 3 months and still wakes up at least once to eat. I dont mind most times because it gives us more time to bond


----------



## BWilliams

I'm out I started bleeding :-(


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I'm out I started bleeding :-(

:hugs:So sorry honey! Keep praying and trusting God. It will happen!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - as soon as you stop bleeding, dtd every other day. That's exactly what I did. I kept doing that, and it worked for me. :) The most we ever went was two days in between. 

Good luck!!! :)


----------



## Kat_F

boo to AF Brooke xox

Have you had your DH tested?


----------



## BWilliams

We do it every other day then when I ovulate we do it 3 straight days after I even use preseed...he hasn't been tested but he needs to. I need to schedule him an appt but his work schedule is so crazy!


----------



## Shey

Aww Brooke boo to AF. I hope everything goes well for you.

mrskcbrown that is awsome that she likes being a big sis. I can't wait for my LO to be a big Brother. How was your anniversary?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Shey said:


> Aww Brooke boo to AF. I hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> mrskcbrown that is awsome that she likes being a big sis. I can't wait for my LO to be a big Brother. How was your anniversary?

My anniversary is not until June 6. We leave for Mexico saturday.


----------



## BWilliams

Have fun in mexico!!!


----------



## jrc10

Has anyone heard from Stace? I really hope she's just having the best pregnancy ever and she's waay to busy to post.


----------



## BWilliams

Yay you have a lemon today Jrc!!! It feels like your just moving along so fast!


----------



## BWilliams

I know I wonder about Stace & Amberdawn


----------



## jrc10

Thanks BWilliams. I've been having the worst headaches ever!!! I hope they stop soon. :(

I'll feel much better after my appointment next week. I'm kind of anxious about that...but I'm sure everything will be fine. I'm just impatient. 

I hope everyone has a good week. :)


----------



## BWilliams

I've been having bad headaches latley to like 1 everyday for almost a week and the only thing that helps kinda is a nap...I hope your appt goes well!


----------



## Kat_F

jrc it's the hormones and its normal to have headaches :)

Well I'm halfway through the pregnancy can you believe it....


----------



## jrc10

Awesome! I love these hormones. They've made me a much better person. LOL. 

It's almost like testing your patience. Getting you ready for baby....:D


----------



## Juniper

Lol Jrc. I can only imagine how much your patience has to be tested! It is going to be a major problem for me when it is my turn! :haha:

Kat - No, I cannot believe it! So exciting! :hugs:

Shey - I saw that you are symptom spotting.. Are you and your new boyfriend ttc? I didn't realize that you guys were at that point yet.. Are you guys living together? I hope things are going well for you. How is the little one?


----------



## jrc10

Speaking of patience....we've booked a gender scan for June 25th!!! 

Only 15 more days. I'm dying to know if we're pink or blue and so is DH. We are seriously both so impatient. I'm suprised we didn't go for 16 weeks exactly on the 20th. haha. My mom and her fiance are most likely coming, too. :)

My doctor won't do it until sometime in July, so we're going for it. 

I almost feel like I want to know, but I don't want to know. It's really weird...I never thought I'd feel that way. I just keep feeling like it's too good to be true, I guess. I'll believe it when I can feel him/her move around. Until then, it's still crazy! 

Hope you all have an amazing weekend. Lots of love!


----------



## lilyrose13

Love the title thread!! Can I join?? May be out this cylce (cd25/31 but no peak on cbfm and NO symptoms whatsoevr:nope:), but also dying to be fat and preggers soon!
:dust: to you all!


----------



## jrc10

Of course you can! Welcome. :)


----------



## jrc10

Only 2 weeks until we know the gender of our baby. We've picked out our names. :) YAY!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Only 2 weeks until we know the gender of our baby. We've picked out our names. :) YAY!

Thats awesome JRC!:cloud9:


----------



## Juniper

Yay Jrc! I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going! I am so excited to hear the gender of your baby! Are you hoping for one more than the other? Don't lie, everybody has a preference 

I am up late tonight planning a bachelorette party... way more complicated than I ever expected! It should be fun though :)


----------



## jrc10

Ooooh that sounds fun! Have a drink for me! LOL. 

Well, you'd be happy to know we're thinking about just waiting on our ultrasound at 19 weeks to find out the sex. :) We're looking at cribs right now, so that's our priority. :) And we're working on this new thing called patience...I'm quite impressed with us and our progress. :)

As far as our preferences, we've both been expecting a boy, but with our recent name choices, I'm sort of hoping for a little girl. Her middle name will be DH's great grandma's name, and they were very close. When I suggested the name to him, we both just started crying! It makes me want a little girl!!! I'll truly be looking forward to either one. :)


----------



## Juniper

Lol. good job working on your patience! I love that you are using DH's grandma's name! If we ever have a little girl we have already decided that her middle name is going to be my grandma's name. She helped raise me and she died 3 months before our wedding. Have fun crib shopping!


----------



## Jolene

Jrc, I commend you on your patience. I was anything but patient when pregnant. I had a scan at least once a month, lol. 

Kat, I can't believe you're over half way. I'm sure you're really looking forward to maternity leave. How long do you get?

Jenn, I like your profile pic. Such a proud mommy!


----------



## BWilliams

Yay I got a +opk again this month!!! All on my own!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Yay I got a +opk again this month!!! All on my own!!!

Thats awesome Brooke! A BFP is bound to happen for you!:cloud9:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks!!!! So I tested + yesterday but today I'm feeling the pains


----------



## jrc10

Omg I hope you're doing it!!!!

Good luck!!! That's so exciting you got a positive all on your own. I bet that makes you feel GREAT! :)


----------



## BWilliams

We did it the last 2 days just because and now we have a real reason to get busy the next few days


----------



## BWilliams

So jessica when is your scan today or tomorrow? Are you going to annouce it right away? I have the feeling your having a boy


----------



## jrc10

It's tomorrow at 1:30pm. lol. 

I'll probably go straight for my phone when we're finished. haha.

I'd been feeling 'boy' all along until the name talk. Now I'm seeing pink...I just want to say the baby's name instead of 'the baby.' 

We're happy either way. :)

You keep on doing it, girl. I would just LOVE it, if you got pregnant all on your own. :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

I'm so excited!!!! Eeek its like being a kid and going on vacation and not being able to sleep because your so excited I'm excited for you  I would be amazed if it happened on its own :-D


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> It's tomorrow at 1:30pm. lol.
> 
> I'll probably go straight for my phone when we're finished. haha.
> 
> I'd been feeling 'boy' all along until the name talk. Now I'm seeing pink...I just want to say the baby's name instead of 'the baby.'
> 
> We're happy either way. :)
> 
> You keep on doing it, girl. I would just LOVE it, if you got pregnant all on your own. :hugs:

I didnt know you could find out the gender so soon. I thought only at 20 weeks:dohh:! Well maybe because I didnt find out until 36 weeks:dohh:. Think Im gonna wait again next time too, just to keep others in suspense, LOL..that was so much fun!!! Good luck and its a blessing whether boy or girl:cloud9:!


----------



## jrc10

Thank you both!

BWilliams - I hope and pray for you. I do. You deserve it. I think it's a great thing that you ovulated on your own. Even if it doesn't happen this month, your body is getting regular!!! I promise I'll update ASAP. I understand the suspense when your friends find out! I'll probably put it straight to facebook, because it's hard to get here on my phone. 

mrskcbrown - There is a private place about 20 minutes from here that can does gender scans from 16-20 something weeks. What a fun job to have! Just being a fun appointment for people who want to see their baby extra. I'd love that!

I go back to my doctor at 19 weeks, so I'll be happy to have it confirmed. I'm sure we'll know tomorrow. We're just very excited. I could never wait until 36 weeks! You go girl!

I'm going to try and get some sleep soon. I hope I'm not up all night thinking about tomorrow. haha. 

Night!


----------



## jrc10

I think you all probably know by now, but IT'S A GIRL!!! :pink:


----------



## jrc10

Shey - I wanted to ask how you're doing. I saw that you and your OH broke up. 

For everyone - How do you make those cute graphics with names and pictures on them? I can't find anything to do that, but really want to make one.


----------



## Shey

Jess I'm doing better, he and I talked and it was just a miss understanding. Thank you girlie! Congrats on having a girl! Im so happy for you girl! do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## jrc10

I'm glad everything is ok. :)

Yes. Her name is Harper. Miss Harper Louise Cooper. <3


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am sorry I missed the announcement! My family went camping for a couple of days. But, anyway, CONGRATS!!! I am so excited you are having a girl and you get you use the name you are in love with! I love the name too, by the way ;)

Brooke - That is so great that you ov'ed on your own. I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Sheena - I am sorry you are going through a tough time. I hope you guys can work it out.


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on the girl JRC I bet you are excited.

I put the cot up on the weekend it is so cute the nursery is nearly done just a couple of small changes and additions and it's done. Getting so excited now!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks Juniper! I'm glad you all got to get away and have some fun. I LOVE camping!!

Thank you Kat! You should put up a picture, so we can see. :) We just started looking at stuff. I've been kind of crazy. lol. We did buy a crib though. It should be here this week. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls I'm hoping its this month June has always been a good month for us! Friday is our 5 year weding anniversary!


----------



## Juniper

Brooke - congrats on 5 years of marriage! Are you going to do anything special? 

So, I don't know what is happening, but I think I need to higher dose of Met. :( The last 2 cycles were great. my periods were longer and heavier and I thought I was getting back to normal. Then, I started yesterday and it is really light and painful... back to the same old crap. I am on my last refill, so I am going to make an appointment and ask of a higher dose... Even if we are not trying, I need to get my cycles regulated.


----------



## BWilliams

I'm not sure what were doing yet he won't say anything....so I guess its a surprise! Juniper I'm glad y'all had fun camping I don't think it would hurt to up your dose. Jrc I love your baby name its different and I love different!


----------



## jrc10

Thanks BWilliams! Happy Anniversary!!!

Juniper - I think it's a good idea to talk to your doctor about that. I think it's important for your body to be back to normal. Good luck! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Glad to see all is going pretty well with everyone!

@Jrc: Congrats on your little girl!

@brooke: I pray you get your bfp and congrats on 5 yrs! That is amazing.

@juniper: Glad to see you doing well!!!!

@kat: not too much longer!! Congrats on getting the babies room together!


AFM, my son is now 4 months old!:cloud9: He is now eating baby foods along with his formula. There isnt one food that he doesnt love except green beans but Im going to keep trying them on him. I want him to like green veggies. He is so heavy now. A month ago or so he was 15lbs so Im sure now that he is about 17lbs. He is so chunky! Malcolm can roll over, smile and raise up on his own:happydance:! Kids grow so fast so Im trying to enjoy every moment. Ive had 6 months off with him by the time I go back to work on Aug 1.:cloud9: I have an amazing sitter so I am ready to go back to work now. Time for me to get back to teaching! I miss my students soo much!:winkwink:


----------



## jrc10

I hope I feel excited to go back to work when it's time. I'm not taking as much time off though...I guess it's different for me, since I live where I work. I can see my LO anytime I'm free. :)

I feel like he was just born! I can't believe he can already roll over and raise up on his own. Wow!! That's awesome. :)


AFM, we got our crib today. I feel like it's huge...and did our registry. I'm so pooped. 

I've been feeling sad b/c my SIL didn't seem excited about our baby being a girl. I think she wanted us to have a boy so her baby would be the only little girl for a while...we talk several times a day usually, but she hasn't spoken to me since I told her on Saturday...she just hasn't answered me. I knew she could be self-centered...but I didn't think anything would come between us. After my mom, she was always the first to ask about anything and vice versa. I'm sure she just needs time to adjust, but I can't help that it bothers me. I asked her if she was disappointed, and she said no, but she was really acting weird. She confided in me previously that she was jealous when their brother had a girl first, and she had a boy. I don't know why that matters, honestly. I'm not even upset that my BIL's having a baby like 8 days after us...I just want happy, healthy babies. I told her that since our girls would only be a year apart, they would probably love each other and be little best friends. I have no idea.

Sorry for being a downer, but I feel bummed about it right now. :(


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry Jrc people makes no sense sometimes maybe soon she will get over it she has a baby girl and you were blessed with one I'm sure like you said they will be bestfriends everything happens for a reason I can't wait till see lil miss Harper!!! My crazy SIL that I strongly dislike she has 4 kids and still lives at home and they all share 1 room and her husband is pretty worthless and she is very mean to her kids plus they mooch off of everyone and don't pay a dime in bill or thing for there kids Nana does anyways she told my other SIL that she is not getting her tubes tied because me and my husband might need her to carry our baby because I can't have a baby...this chick has lost her freaking mind I'm having a baby when Gods timing is right I don't need her plus she would hold that over my head the rest of my life.


----------



## BWilliams

Kc brown I agree time flies he's growing so fast it doesn't seem like that long ago you were telling us you were pregnant! He's such an adorable chunker! I'm glad you got 6months with him that's awesome!


----------



## jrc10

Pardon my French, but what a bitch. I feel better now. LOL. :) :hugs: You will have your baby. I know it. 

I think on some level she is jealous of us. She's normally jealous and complains with everyone. I have no clue why I thought I was different...that's my own fault. 

She did start texting me again to complain about how much she hates her life. :(

Oh well. I just listen and give the best advice I can.


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jrc I don't know what it is about sister in laws but wow! Don't let her bring you down jrc you have amazing things going for you!


----------



## amberdawn723

I don't know if anyone remembers me :shrug:.......but I just popped in to say hey! I haven't been on here since like August of last year when I was in the midst of severe hyperemesis with my pregnancy. I ended up so sick that everything went to the wayside including this forum. I was prescribed zofran and reglan and eventually was able to function again after several months of living like a zombie at my mom's house while she cared for me and my daughter. Anyways.....I had my DD on March 18 via scheduled c-section. 

I see that some congrats are long overdue!
Congrats to Kat, Jolene, Mrskcbrown, jrc :thumbup:.....are there others I've missed? I know Pelle was preggo with twins when I last was on. 

I hope everyone is doing well. My DD is 3 months old and I'm already kinda contemplating TTC again......craziness I tell ya!


----------



## Juniper

Amber - Of course we remember you!! I am so glad to here from you and so glad to here that you have a healthy baby girl! Congrats!!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Amber and welcome back. I was worried about you. Glad you are OK :hugs: Are we going to see a pic of you lil baby girl?


----------



## jrc10

amberdawn - Glad to have you back! We were worried about you. So glad everything turned out well. I'm sorry it was so difficult. I agree with Jolene. Please show us your little one! :)


----------



## amberdawn723

I'm so glad you guys remember me....It's been nearly a year! 

Here are a few pics of my little one Eliana Jean...born March 18 at 10:26am, 9lbs 5oz, 21 1/2 inches. 

She was unable to clear her lungs out effectively after birth and was in the NICU for 2 days and then was monitored every few hours (but stayed in my room most the time) for another 3 days. She had an infection due to it and would not breastfeed for the first 2 days as she was more interested in breathing instead of eating. They kept her hydrated through an IV and had a tube down her stomach to relieve pressure if she swallowed air. She was given antibiotics through the IV and had to have xrays of her chest several times. Although the nurses told us she was not jaundiced (her #s were good) she looked very jaundiced for the first few weeks of life. She was super dark (yellowish) compared to everyone and over time her skin lightened. I also had some difficulty after my csection. I was extremely nauseous and was vomiting for almost the entire first 2 days. I was told it was due to the anesthesia. Needless to say we were in the hospital from early Friday morning til late afternoon the following Wednesday. Thankfully though she is a super sweet "easy" baby and has had no problems since leaving the hospital. 

In the NICU: 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/amberdawn723/ElianaJeansBirthdayMarch1839.jpg

Finally have her in my room:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/amberdawn723/ElianaJeansBirthdayMarch1855.jpg

Her yellowish complexion, still in the hospital:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/amberdawn723/ElianaJean050.jpg

3 months old:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/amberdawn723/000_4013.jpg


----------



## jrc10

She's beautiful!!! She looks so much like you! Oh my gosh. :) You can tell you aren't feeling well in the NICU picture, but you're such a good mommy being right there. Very sweet. I can't wait to see more pics of her growing up. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Amber! Your daughter is pretty. Thanks for the congrats! My baby boy is now 4 months old


----------



## Jolene

She's absolutely adorable Amber! Even in the NICU she looked like a strong and healthy baby. I can't believe after all you went through you're already considering TTC, lol. What are the chances of hyperemisis in your future pregnancies? Did you have any complications with your first LO?


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks ladies! 

Jolene, I actually dread getting pregnant because of the hyperemesis. I had it with both my pregnancies but it was much worse the 2nd time. I was miserable. I actually weighed 15 pounds less at the end of the pregnancy (204) than I did at my pre-pregnancy weight (219). I was fortunate though. Some ladies have to be hospitalized and/or on IV nutrition for the extent of their pregnancies. Mine was bad, but oral medications helped. 

I didn't have any complications besides hyperemesis with my first DD except that I was induced at 41 weeks and ended up having a csection. She was perfectly healthy....but a much more difficult baby than Eliana. 

So how goes the TTC these days everyone?


----------



## BWilliams

Welcome back Amberdawn I was just asking about you not long ago! Your baby girl is adorable!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thought Id share, Malcolm is 16lbs, 3oz and 25 inches long at 4 months! Dr says he is healthy though, even if he is in the 75th percentile for his age, LOL!


----------



## Shey

Amber your baby girl is adorable and so cute. Im glad you and your LO are doing well. Missed hearing from you girlie!


----------



## BWilliams

Af got me like clockwork! I'm thankful that I started and started on my own but still upset that I'm not pregnant..... it will happen God's Timing!


----------



## amberdawn723

Bwilliams~ :hugs:


----------



## jrc10

It will BWilliams. I'm just still happy you got it on your own! I really think that's a positive step. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you Bwilliams and it will happen just as you've said!!!


----------



## jrc10

How is everyone doing? Good I hope. 

Kat - I see you've reached your V-Day! Congratulations!!! :D

We go in tomorrow for our '20 week scan,' although I'll only be 19 weeks. I'm a little nervous in general. I think I'll always get nervous right before the doctor. I just want her to be healthy. I'm wondering if they'll say anything to me about my weight. I lost 8 more pounds after I found out I was pregnant, and on a good day, I've gained 2 back...

I'm also scared they're going to tell me that the baby is a boy! If that's true, I'll be shocked. Her little gender pic showed NO sign of anything...but I guess if that's the worst news I get tomorrow, I'm completely blessed. :)

Also, DH is starting his new job on Tuesday. We're both very excited. This job will help us in my transition between my current job and my next one. No more Residence halls living for the baby this time next year. :) I'm hoping we're out in May. I already love his job b/c they made sure they were calling with details tomorrow afternoon, so he could go to the doctor's appointment with me. :) I think I may have to go alone from now on, but that's fine with me. 

I'll post an update tomorrow. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc you have a mango  almost half way!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I thank God for each of you


----------



## amberdawn723

jrc10- Did they confirm your LO's gender on your 20 week scan? 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sending babydust to all the ladies that want/need it!


----------



## jrc10

Nope. :( Harper had her little legs crossed and the tech kept accusing me of not drinking enough water...I did drink it! Maybe just not soon enough. I cried in the dr.'s office bathroom. I felt like I ruined DH's last appointment we knew he could go to. The tech wasn't nice either. She made 2-3 comments about my bladder being empty and not drinking water. I don't like her!!!!!

I'm planning to get another private gender scan soon, though. That way, DH can come with me. His work schedule is so crazy, it sucks! That was the only way I felt better. She's good and healthy though, so that's all we care about. Down Syndrome came back negative, so no worries there either. :)

I've been working so much this week I haven't had much chance to update, which isn't like me. Sorry about that.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girl I miss you all so much! This week has been so crazy and stressful but I'm finally ovulating today cd16 and it hurts like a b*&^# lol my younger sil is staying the weekend with us so hopfully we find time to bd


----------



## jrc10

When we have company and we want to...we just lay the opposite way you're supposed to in the bed. No noise! :)

Good luck! ;)


----------



## BWilliams

I think she got the hint when I complained of ovulation pain haha


----------



## jrc10

hahaha! You go, girl! :)


----------



## jrc10

DH felt Harper kick for the first time at around 5:30am!!! 

We were so excited. :)

How is everyone?!


----------



## Jolene

That's so special:) Michael used to sleep with his hand on my tummy and feel baba kick and i'd be fast asleep. He loved his own special bonding time. 

We're ok. Mackenzie is very busy and keeps me on my toes. I weigh less than I did before I fell pregnant with her which I'm sure has a lot to do with her being so active... and then I'm sure the breastfeeding helps too. At the moment she's blowing raspberries all over my jeens so they're soaking wet.

Kat, why are you so quiet? How is your lil bubs doing?


----------



## jrc10

That's so cute! YAY for being in shape. You go girl! I hope I'm able to get in shape after Harper comes. 

I'm beginning my workout next week. :) Basically, I'm going to start walking again everyday, just to stay healthier. 

Hope you all have a great week! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Yay JRC!!! That's amazing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

I was way smaller after I gave birth but I have since gained A Lot of weight!! I started today eating healthier. I think its because I was sitting at home with Malcolm and eating what I wanted!!! Yeah I think that was it LOL! Well going back to work monday and I will get smaller as I will have no time to sit on my behind. My students keep me busy!

I pray all is well with everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

I was way smaller after I gave birth but I have since gained A Lot of weight!! I started today eating healthier. I think its because I was sitting at home with Malcolm and eating what I wanted!!! Yeah I think that was it LOL! Well going back to work monday and I will get smaller as I will have no time to sit on my behind. My students keep me busy!

I pray all is well with everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Stupid double post!


----------



## BWilliams

I got my :bfp: this morning  I'm on :cloud9: love all of you girls!


----------



## Jolene

Whatttttt???? That is awesome news Brooke! Have you had any symptoms? Who have you told? :happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks my boobs have been pretty sore and I've been getting cramps and wet cm and I normally spot brown right before I spot so when it was white and wet I was kinda like in no way so I tested this morning and walked out of the bathroom and a few minutes later I waked back in and was like omg no way.....I still don't feel like its real at all. How many of y'all remember period like cramps in the beginning? I keep getting them and the gush feeling that I just started but nothing no blood thanks God!


----------



## jrc10

The cramping is totally normal. I felt that way for weeks on and off. It's just baby getting all settled. It'll let up closer to the end of first tri. At least, that's what it was like for me. :) I also spotted until week 10. Light pink. So, if that happens, don't stress too much. It can be normal to do that, too. :)

Still so excited for you! I almost cried about it today!!!


----------



## Jolene

The cramping is normal but I know it's scary. At that stage I was going to the loo every half hour to check if there was blood. To me it didn't feel real even when I saw the ultrasound, lol. Enjoy every moment of it! It goes too quickly... Mackenzie was 7 months yesterday!


----------



## BWilliams

It keep checking 2 and last night I had some brown and it scared me but in everything I'm seeing I'm thinking Implantation but Monday morning I'm calling my doctor so I can go in and get a beta what else do they do when you find out your pregnant?


----------



## hottoty

Can you add me to the list please.? :) "2012 is going to be a good year for all of us hopefully!!!! Baby dust for everyone. xxxx


----------



## jrc10

For me they did my betas 3 times to make sure they looked good, then we scheduled our first appointment!


----------



## Shey

Omg Congrats Brooke! Im so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

So I got my Beta back and at 4wks & 3days it was 148. I go again tomorrow to check it again then again Friday!


----------



## Juniper

Congrats Brooke!! I am sorry I missed the news :hugs: I am so happy for you!


----------



## amberdawn723

Yippee Brooke! That's awesome! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Juniper

So girls, Derek is going for his surgery in 15 days. I am 100% overwhelmed. I have so many emotions and crazy thoughts that I feel exhausted all the time. I guess all that I can do is pray that he will come through safely and that it will work and save his life. The past 3 months we have be dieting and exercising and just doing what we can until the surgery and his body is still not letting him lose weight. I lost 20 pounds and he has only lost 4 and his diet is a lot more strict than mine is.


----------



## BWilliams

I'll keep him in my prayers!!! So my Beta Monday was 148 and yesterday it was 299 my progesterone was 37 and next Wednesday I go for an ultrasound!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Brooke. Your levels are coming along nicely!


----------



## Jolene

Jenn, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers! Well done on losing those 20 pounds!

Brooke, that is sounding good! I can't wait for your scan :)


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - Lots of love and prayers for you and Derek. :hugs: I'm sure everything will be just fine, but I can only imagine how scary it still is. You're looking great by the way! I've seen your new pictures on FB. :)

BWilliams - I knew your numbers would come out wonderful! YAY for doing 2 betas and booking your first ultrasound. Make sure to ask if you get a picture to take home, if not, try to snap one when they aren't looking! That's what we did. hehehe. Congratulations on 5 weeks! I still love making it to a new week. :)

AFM, Harper's travel system came! It's soooo adorable. It has little Cinderellas on it. :) It's much better than I expected! AND Cinderella is my favorite! I just thought it had princess stuff on it, but it's all Cinderella. :) It's called Disney Royal Ride from Kohls if anyone wants to check it out. We've also booked another private ultrasound for August 20th. I feel like she's a girl, but I want to see her flop around again, and just confirm it since we couldn't at our doctor's office last time. My hubby is working non-stop, and has finally settled his car accident. We're working on becoming debt free before the baby. Student loans excluded. lol. We'll actually be pretty close. I feel much happier and don't feel stressed about money at all. I feel so blessed. The past year has been so hard for us, but everything is falling into place perfectly. I feel like it's too good to be true daily, but thank God for all the blessings. 

I hope you all have an excellent weekend!!! :D


----------



## BWilliams

Oh I'm deff asking for a picture or taking one!!! Jrc I'm so glad things are going so well and looking up for you and your hubby & Harper!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I'll keep him in my prayers!!! So my Beta Monday was 148 and yesterday it was 299 my progesterone was 37 and next Wednesday I go for an ultrasound!

OMG! I am so happy for you! I cant believe my eyes..you are preggo!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Sorry I missed it! CONGRATS!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kcbrown! I'm very excited and so nervous at the same time but everything feels normal and I feel very pregnant lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Thanks Kcbrown! I'm very excited and so nervous at the same time but everything feels normal and I feel very pregnant lol

Awesome girl! Everything is going to be well. Im praying for you and I know that God hasnt brought you this far to leave you now!!! Im so happy for you! Im thinking of TTCing my last baby! Im not sure yet. Im trying to have a summer baby so I dont have to take so much time off from work. We will see. Pray that my TTC time is short this time. Not sure if I can take the heartache!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kcbrown I feel the same way about it I feel like if he has brought me 2 it he won't take that away! 2 more days and we have an ultrasound to see the placenta & hopefully see the heartbeat!!! Kcbrown I'm excited for you to try again!!! I look back now and 1 1/2 years seems like forever but it went by so fast and me and dh are so much closer & I'm excited to finally be taking the next step!


----------



## Kat_F

Hey ladies!

Thought I'd check in and looks like I'm just in time for the next BFP congratulations BWilliams!!!! That is the most wonderful news... you must be thrilled.... 

JRC congrats on your milestones and baby kicking DH. These are wonderful times aren't they and you can't help but love the little life in your belly even before it appears.

Juniper best of luck to Derek at his operation. I just know it will go fine. Onwards and upwards to better things.

MrsKC and Jolene love the pics of your little babies they are so cute. 

I am 29 weeks this week so we are 3/4 through the pregnancy and really it has not been bad at all I wonder why some women complain so much about it. 
I'm getting HUGE these days, I've never been very big but phew my stomach is getting huge!! Only gripe if any is that I'm tired and I have acid reflux at the back of my throat at the moment which burns and feels awful. My mum reckons indigestion is caused by the baby's hair. 

I can't wait to meet BabyB. He moves around heaps and kicks me lots, likes chocolate (i've been eating so much of it and I'm not a huge chocolate person) and when I wake up in the morning he is kicking me saying hello.

Well that's all from me :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Thought I'd check in and looks like I'm just in time for the next BFP congratulations BWilliams!!!! That is the most wonderful news... you must be thrilled....
> 
> JRC congrats on your milestones and baby kicking DH. These are wonderful times aren't they and you can't help but love the little life in your belly even before it appears.
> 
> Juniper best of luck to Derek at his operation. I just know it will go fine. Onwards and upwards to better things.
> 
> MrsKC and Jolene love the pics of your little babies they are so cute.
> 
> I am 29 weeks this week so we are 3/4 through the pregnancy and really it has not been bad at all I wonder why some women complain so much about it.
> I'm getting HUGE these days, I've never been very big but phew my stomach is getting huge!! Only gripe if any is that I'm tired and I have acid reflux at the back of my throat at the moment which burns and feels awful. My mum reckons indigestion is caused by the baby's hair.
> 
> I can't wait to meet BabyB. He moves around heaps and kicks me lots, likes chocolate (i've been eating so much of it and I'm not a huge chocolate person) and when I wake up in the morning he is kicking me saying hello.
> 
> Well that's all from me :)

Im so happy for you and I cant wait until you have the baby so I can see pics!!! My son was born with a lot of hair but I never had heartburn so Im not too sure if that is accurate:haha:. I wanna see ur huge belly!!!:winkwink:


----------



## BWilliams

Baby B so does this mean he has a name? So tomorrow is my ultrasound and I'm more scared that excited all I keep thinking is what if they can't find it or what if its not doing what its suposed to what if the baby is in a tube or its heart isn't beating...just pray these negitve thoughts away please I wanna be excited but I'm just terrified of losing something that I tried so hard for and that I love so much already


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - I felt that way before several doctor's appointments. For me, it started fading around the 11th week appointment, when Harper looked like a little baby in her picture. Just hang in there. You will be eased eventually. When you see the little flicker, all will be fine! Praying you are eased sooner than I was. :hugs:

Kat - I get so distracted at work sometimes with her kicking me! I love it though. She's getting stronger. My belly has started to move when you look at it! All of our RA's are back, and they love talking about me being preggo. They're very excited for a baby to come this school year. I share that sentiment. haha. I also want to see a preggo belly pic! Most of mine don't show my face, so you wouldn't have to. I can only imagine what you look like, being farther along than me and smaller than me. I feel huge, too. My belly just blew up a little. haha. :)

Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jrc I'm praying that after seeing him/her today it will make me feel better!


----------



## Jolene

Brooke, I can see by your posting on FB that your appointment went very well. Congrats! But I'm still waiting to hear all about it!


----------



## jrc10

Me, too, BWilliams!!! Happy 6 weeks. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Girls everything went great we saw the placenta and yolk sac we go back Aug 24th for another ultrasound and the 26th for my prenatal appt...I'm very excited and wish that time would just fly by already!!!


----------



## Jolene

Awesomeness :) :cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all you ladies expecting! Im so that God has blessed u. To those in waiting...delay is not denial. God still loves ya!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kcbrown!!! I feel so blessed but also very sad for the ones who are still trying but I continue to pray for them always! I just can't wait to see little baby williams 9 more days!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Thanks Kcbrown!!! I feel so blessed but also very sad for the ones who are still trying but I continue to pray for them always! I just can't wait to see little baby williams 9 more days!

When are you due Brooke??:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

April 6th!!!! Good Friday and Easter weekend!!!


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls. Derek's surgery is tomorrow. Please pray that everything goes well.


----------



## jrc10

Lots of prayers your way. :hugs:

Please update us as soon as you can.


----------



## jen1307

can i join here too, been ttc 9 mths and no luck , af due today no sign yet fingers crossed i had some brown spotting 7dpo and 11 dpo wasnt much just when i wiped the odd time really hope it was implantation had lots of mildish cramping inbetween ov and now, not many symptoms now though had sharp pain in left side lying in bed last night had to turn over was really weird, tmi alert cervix is high and soft after checking today only had some ewcm which was kinda greeny/yellowish can anyone tell me if they think im in with a chance this month :)


----------



## jen1307

ps i tested bfn on monday afraid to test again :(


----------



## BWilliams

Sounds good so far Jen keep us posted!


----------



## Juniper

Hey made it though ok :) He is in the hospital, really sore and tired. We will be here for 3 more days. Thanks for the support <3


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Juniper that's awesome! One step closer


----------



## jrc10

Keep up the updates Juniper. So glad he's doing well. :)

Happy 7 Weeks BWilliams! :)

Welcome Jen. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Juniper - so glad all is well

I've been trying to take a photo of my belly but they all turn out shocking so just trust me I'm getting BIG!

BWilliams the time will fly by and before you know it the little one will be kicking you day and night. It feels very busy and noisy inside when they are moving around... very strange indeed...


----------



## Juniper

Wow Kat! I can't believe you are 30 weeks! Keep the pictures even if you don't like them now. In a few years you will be glad that you took them. :)

Yeah Brooke, I guess you are right. One step closer. We are going to wait until he looses at least 100lbs and then redo the SA. They say that he will loose 50 to 75% of his excess body weight in the first year, so that 100lbs should come off pretty quick. He are praying that the next SA shows sperm, but if not then we will do the biopsy.


----------



## jrc10

Good plan, Juniper!!! I hope he has a speedy recovery. My brother has also looked into weightloss surgery. Please let me know what you really think of it, so I can share information with my mom. He has a really hard time doing things, and really wants to do it. He's only 19 though, so tha's been quite a hold up for our family. I want him to be happy with himself so badly, but you can just tell it holds him back. I'd love any advice you have. 

I hope you all have a great weekend! We find out if Harp is really a girl today. lol. I will update you and hopefully post new pictures. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wishing you all the very best! What a blessed board!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper you have such an amazing spirt! I'm very happy you are so positive about everything good things come to those who wait!!! Thanks Kat its gone by very fast so far im excited 4 days till my next ultrasound i cant wait to see my babies heartbeat!!!


----------



## jrc10

Here are some pics:
 



Attached Files:







BABYGIRL!_1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









BABYGIRL!_2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









BABYGIRL!_3.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









BABYGIRL!_4.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2









BABYGIRL!_5.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kat_F

jrc she is just beautiful...

Juniper great news xoxox


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Harper!!!


----------



## Jolene

So happy for you and Derek, Jenn! Lots of love!

I'm glad she's still a girl Jrc. It would be quite an adjustment if she wasn't, lol.


----------



## BWilliams

Ok I have a question for all you ladies that are pregnant or have been pregnant did you ever have days that felt to normal? Today I pretty much feel very normal except I have a lot more cm today I have my ultrasound tomorrow and I'm just praying things are ok


----------



## Jolene

Yeah Brooke. I hated those days, lol. I would wish for those days and when I had them I would wish for my morning sickness and fatigue to return :haha: Crazy cycle - You're not alone!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jolene! Did any of yall get Amniocentisis or CVS testing?


----------



## jrc10

Same here! I didn't get ms at all for a while. I just felt tired. It scared me to death. Then when I started feeling sick, I prayed for it to end and stay at the same time! haha. I just felt like God was giving me a break on the good days. :)

The only testing I did was the Down Syndrome one, unless they did things they didn't tell me about. lol.


----------



## jrc10

If something is wrong, you will know, Hun. I promise! I really think this baby is just fine. :)

What names have you been looking at?


----------



## BWilliams

I think I might pass on both test I did some research on them and they have a slight chance of causing a miscarrage and I'm not about to take that chance if my baby has any problems that's something that God had planned for us and we will care for our child...for a boy ts Deegan Ryan & a Girl you already know that name because you had the same one picked out Caydence Faith


----------



## jrc10

That's right! I forgot. We ended up with a different one anyway. I hope you have a little girl, too! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> I think I might pass on both test I did some research on them and they have a slight chance of causing a miscarrage and I'm not about to take that chance if my baby has any problems that's something that God had planned for us and we will care for our child...for a boy ts Deegan Ryan & a Girl you already know that name because you had the same one picked out Caydence Faith

I passed on all testing including Downs. I figured I was happy with whatever baby God wanted me to have. Also if I found the baby had a defect, I was going to keep him anyway. I couldnt see terminating a pregnancy, just my opinion. All is well. Be blessed:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Kcbrown I feel the same way! I'm glad I have people who agree!


----------



## BWilliams

Saw the babies heartbeat 160bpm :cloud9:


----------



## Juniper

Congrats Brooke! How exciting! I am SO happy for you! :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats BWilliams on your bubby's heartbeat xox I did not have the tests you asked about but I didn't need them... If I had needed them I may have had them, but I was glad I didn't need to. Just cross that bridge when you come to it and see how you feel down the track. Every week is something new with pregnancy. And it really just does get better and better with every new discovery....


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girl! Tomorrow is my first prenatal appt!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Thanks girl! Tomorrow is my first prenatal appt!

Yay for your first appt. You will get so many neat things from the DR.:thumbup: I loved going to my visits, especially when they changed to every week:cloud9:.


----------



## jrc10

I'm ready to hear about your appt.! We only did the Downs test to feel more prepared. We would have kept little Harp no matter what. <3

Omg only 100 more days for me. Agh!!! :D


----------



## BWilliams

It went good they did all kinds of blood work to test for stds and some other stuff and I go back Friday for the results of it all..even though I know I'm clean unless my husbands been a bad boy but I doubt it


----------



## Kat_F

I'm sure it will all be fine BWilliams.

Congrats on 100 days left JRC!

3 and a half weeks of work until I finish - phew that will be a big milestone for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kat_F said:


> I'm sure it will all be fine BWilliams.
> 
> Congrats on 100 days left JRC!
> 
> 3 and a half weeks of work until I finish - phew that will be a big milestone for me.

Blessings to everyone!

Wishing all you gals the best on your journeys!!!!

My LO is 6 months and about 19lbs! He is rolling over, trying to stand and everything. When Im eating he reaches his hand over to eat as well or to drink from my cup, LOL!

:hugs:to all!


----------



## jrc10

Kat - You're almost there! How are you feeling?

Awww. Baby M is growing sooo fast! 
He's absolutely beautiful, and I LOVE seeing his pictures. Keep 'em coming, mrsk!


----------



## BWilliams

So I went to the doctor friday because they wanted to do a follow up and we pretty muched talked about the same thing i had went over with the nurse last friday lol....And my next appt isnt untill sept 28th. Jrc how early did you go to the 3d 4d ultrasound place? Because we have one around here its not covered by our insurance but I would pay anything to see my babybut i dont wanna go to early i def wanna go at 16weeks to get a seak peak at what baby williams is


----------



## jrc10

We went at 15 weeks, 5 days. I just couldn't wait to find out her gender knowing that I could know!! :)

I'm going to go one more time, so we can get a good picture of her little face. Good luck! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks I'm planning on going at 16 weeks I'm just scared to make the appt and something go wrong which I don't think it will but I wanna be on the safe side.


----------



## jrc10

We made our appointment the day before. I was going to try to wait it out..yeah right!

We were back and forth (you may remember) before that. You're already almost to double digits!!! I think you'd be good to go at 12 weeks. Things can happen at any time, but you have faith, and I think you'll be just fine. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jrc I try not to worry but that thought is always in the back of my mind...I just want a healthy pregnancy and to go full term that's all I'm asking


----------



## jrc10

You will. :)

Ok ladies. I got my ultrasound done today. 2.2 pounds of baby with a heart rate of 159. They told me she was measuring a week behind, so she could be here on December 12th. 

I don't care as long as she is healthy. :)

How are you all?


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jrc! Aw 2 pounds of baby how cute & tiny! 83 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> You will. :)
> 
> Ok ladies. I got my ultrasound done today. 2.2 pounds of baby with a heart rate of 159. They told me she was measuring a week behind, so she could be here on December 12th.
> 
> I don't care as long as she is healthy. :)
> 
> How are you all?

Yay! She will gain so much more weight by the time delivery is here:cloud9:. Look at me, Malcolm was 10lbs and 10oz and right at 19lbs now at 6 months:haha:


----------



## jrc10

Thank you all. I just need to say I'm having some family problems right now. I have such a heavy heart and can't really bring myself to talk about it, but if you could send me some positivity, that would be great. I'm trying not to be upset or stressed for Harper, but it's very difficult. I've been crying every day for a week and a half. It's honestly been the hardest time in my life. The worst. Harper is the only thing that keeps me positive. Everytime I feel upset, she kicks me like crazy. She's my little rock. My hubby is asleep, so I just needed to get this off my chest a little bit. I feel somewhat better. I hope you all have a great week. I appreciate you all so much.


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I feel your pain right now I'm so upset & pissed my step sister just found out she's pregnant she parties all the time and had a one night stand with an old family friend well last night she felt the need to text me and tell me she was pregnant and she wasn't keeping it and I went off! I wish she could one day feel the pain of infertility and understand how painful it was for all of us and she's just going to kill her unborn child because she's selfish and wants to party and does want the burdon of a child I'm not kidding when I say I went off my heart still aches and I hope everything I said to her sinks in please pray for the situation as I'm praying for your jrc!


----------



## NGRidley

Hey girls!!! I have been MIA since my MC, and I have been gradually making my way back to BNB.

I see a bunch of things have been going on.

CONGRATS Brooke!! that is awesome news about your BFP!! :)
Juniper, im glad ur hubby's surgery went well :)

not much is going on for me here. Im on my fourth cycle since the MC, but i dont think I have O'd since :( I really hope it doesnt take another 2 years this time.


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all

NG lovely to see you I'm thinking of you xox

Love to you all.... I finish work next week thank goodness I'm exhausted and then 4 weeks till he comes xox


----------



## jrc10

Thanks. I have a very close family member who was beaten up by law enforcement while they were taking them to jail. They didn't resist arrest at all...and were still handcuffed. There was quite a bit of verbal intimidation beforehand, so my family member knew it was coming before it happened. It's been a very upsetting time. My family member is in jail right now, and I'm visiting weekly. 

I'm actually quite good at not letting myself be 'hormonal,' which I dislike the term very much. I don't think I'm much different pregnant, than the regular me. I've been very positive throughout this experience, and I've monitored my stress because I don't want anything bad for Harper. It's just been a difficult time. By crying everyday, I was, but not the entire day. Just a few minutes here and there. I just felt guilty because it was every day. I actually think it's pretty understandable. 

When I posted previously, I was at a place of not giving much information, and honestly, it still worries me to do so. If you can trust the police, who can you trust? 

Everything is going fine though, as fine as can be. I'm finally able to relax today and tomorrow. I was on duty all week. All I can do is pray, and it's made a great difference. 

Just thought I should share a little with you all, so you know. I wasn't just having a bad day. It's been a not very good couple of weeks. 

Good news: My family member doesn't need facial surgery or eye surgery. :) Everything that happened should heal on it's own. 

I hope you all have a great weekend. I appreciate you thinking of me. :)


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I am so sorry to hear what has been going on. I am praying for you and your family. Do not feel bad or guilty for having a natural reaction in a time of extreme stress. All you can do is be mindful and take care of your body. Stay strong for little Harper. :hugs:

Brooke - I hope that you made an impression on her. I agree with Kat, she doesn't sound like a person you need in your life right now.

NG - nice to hear from you. Yes, a lot has happened. Best of luck to you!

Kat - good luck on your last week of work! How exciting! Is anyone going to throw you a shower? Its about time for that!

We are doing pretty good. Derek hits 1 month past surgery tomorrow. He is healing really well. The only complication he has had has been Kidney Stones. Which, is really common with weight loss surgeries. He has lost 43lbs already! They say that you loose the fastest the 1st month and then it will be about 1 pound a day for a while.


----------



## BWilliams

I wish I could avoid her but sadly she's my step sister so I'll see her every hoilday :-( Jrc I'm sorry I pray things get better for you! Juniper yay I'm super happy for your husband he's doing amazing! Kat not much longer!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Just made my pink or blue appt at a private 3d place October 25th my 1 year post surgery anniversary! Ahhh I'm so excited its crazy how things work out I'm so blessed and thankful!


----------



## Juniper

How exciting Brooke!! I can't wait to hear what you are having. :)

I have been having a hard time lately. Now that Derek has had his surgery and things are less stressful, I am having a hard time not thinking about having a baby. I know that it is still going to be a long time before we are able. I am hoping that I can get my mind off of it when fall term starts next week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! How are you all? Im sorry for being away but with work, school, husband and two kids and a cat, it has been tough! My grandma died this past tuesday and so I have been dealing with that as well. We were very close. She lived in Chicago with my parents so until I go home next week it still seems so surreal. I cant believe she is gone. One thing that keeps me happy is knowing that she died the same year that Malcolm was born and she got to meet him. She was in love with him, although he will not know her as well as my daughter got the chance to know her. 

Congrats on everything you all!!! I am truly praising God for the many blessings on this board!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Kim - I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Kat_F

Sorry to hear about your Grandma BWilliams..

JRC & BWilliams I've deleted the bit on my earlier posts because I guess it's really none of my business.. JRC I only said about the hormones because I have been feeling quite down about things now and again, and I was trying to say I understand, but I guess that kind of got lost so pretend I never mentioned it and sorry to hear about what happened with your family.. BWilliams best of luck with your appointment to find out pink or blue xo :)

AFM I'm getting so close now and Juniper I had a lovely morning tea and my work people gave me beautiful gifts on my last day (last Friday) so now I'm just keeping busy waiting for my little boy to arrive... I'm so glad you can see the future coming with Derek getting better and hope the fall starting keeps your mind busy while all things happen as they should oxxo... 

I'm not having a baby shower but having a lunch this weekend with some really nice ladies so hopefully it all goes well :)


----------



## BWilliams

Wow Kat only 4 weeks left and you get to hold that sweet baby boy! You didn't offend me because as much as I try not to be I'm very hormonal! Kcbrown I'm sorry about your Grandma I'm praying for your family but I'm glad your very positive about it! She's dancing with Jesus<3!


----------



## jrc10

Oh no Kat. I'm sorry. I hope it didn't come out harshly. I just wanted to further explain what was going on because I needed an outlet and had been very vague. I trust you all very much, and that's why I felt like sharing. 

I'm sorry you've felt down, and I've definitely had those days, too. At the scary time, I just felt very aware of my emotions and was trying to stay in control. Sharing my feelings with you all, since you're so far removed from the situation, really helped me that day. On a happy note: my family member's face is healing quite nicely, and the last time I saw him, he almost looked totally normal. :) Things are looking up in that area. 

Kat - I also just noticed your little ticker has your baby head down! That's so exciting. Are you ready for him to come or will you miss being pregnant? I feel both ways. I'll be sad when Harp isn't with me all the time, or part of me, but I want to see her little face. :)

MrsKC - I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother, too. I'm sorry I haven't posted this sooner, I've just been a bit busy. I hope your family is doing ok. 

Juniper - I think you will find yourself pregnant when you aren't even expecting it. Don't lose hope. I believe things are looking up for you. BTW, I know I said this on your FB, but oh my gosh, Derek looks great. He looks really happy and confident, too. So happy for you. :)

BWilliams - Do you have any guesses as to what you're having? I'm feeling like you're having a boy, but I don't know why. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc I have nooooo clue i don't have a feeling :-9 everyone says girl you and my sister in law are the only ones who have said boy 29 more days!!!!


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - Don't forget I also thought I was having a boy. haha. I was WRONG! I must have no mother's intuition. :)

I have gotten everyone else's right besides mine, though. :)


----------



## Juniper

Thank you Kat. I am so excited for you. 

Jrc - Thank you. Yes, he is so happy. He likes me taking the pictures. We joke around that they are like reverse baby bump pictures :) I think that the tiny hope that I have that he will magically regain fertility and I will get pregnant all of a sudden is what has been getting me in trouble. At times it feels like no hope is easier to deal with than just a little bit, because I am afraid that it is false hope. 

I know I am like 3 light years behind you guys with all of this stuff, but it is still exciting to me, so I am going to share!  I haven't done any charting or testing in months, but I decided to take an OPK 3 days ago and I got my first smiley face EVER! It made me feel really good to know that the Met is working and that I am getting back to normal :)


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on your smiley Juniper!!! xox Hey those smileys are the beginning to wonderful things so well done.

Thanks JRC and BWilliams, glad I didn't offend you ladies :)

I am definitely in two minds about the baby coming, I love having him so close all the time in my big belly and tickling his little feet through my tummy to feel him wriggling around but I also want to see his little face and hold him for real.

I think it will be strange once he is out, when I look down and he won't be there anymore. 

BWilliams I'm thinking GIRL xo

His head is right down in my pelvis JRC so far that the doctor couldn't get the scanner down there to measure his head last time so he is definitely facing the right way and ready to come.

I have been nesting - the house is tidy, the fridge is full, the baby's room is getting it's final touches. I can't believe it really.... it has been quick but slow if you know what I mean!!!

Well love to you all xox and I'll keep you posted


----------



## BWilliams

Lol Jrc its ok I don't have it either! I've always wanted a boy first but now that I'm pregnant I really want a girl but I would be happy with either! Juniper seeing that smiley is awesome every time I used to see it it would give me that extra boost of hope! Kat I can't wait to see your little man does he have a name yet or is it a secret till birth?


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams - Forgot to say Happy 2nd Trimester!!! :) 

Juniper - I LOVE that you got a smilie! That's such a big deal. I only got 2 ever in my life. :) You just keep the faith. You and Derek will have a baby. I know it.

Kat - I wish I would start nesting! I've been working like crazy and taking care of my hubby. I don't know if I mentioned on here, but he had a gallbladder surgery on Thursday. He fell yesterday and hurt himself where they operated. But he's good now. I think after the baby shower Saturday I will want to get Harp's stuff organized. I am so excited. I can't wait! I've also began to feel uncomfortable the past couple of days. I hear it will only get worse. Is this true?

I'm so happy about our positive posts. Makes me really happy. Love you ladies, so much, and I'm glad we're doing well and looking forward to things. :)


----------



## Kat_F

It's not that bad jrc you will be able to cope with the uncomfortableness :)

Well I'm off to buy some house nesty type things!! I love not having to go to work!!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I hope you have an awesome baby shower!! I am sure that you will wont be able to help nesting after you get all of Harper's presents.


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc-Have fun I hope you and Harper get everything you need and more! Have fun at Jason Aldean also if you could stuff him in a box and send him to me ;-) haha


----------



## Jolene

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been posting but I have been checking in. 

Mackenzie is keeping me really busy now that she is crawling and climbing up against everything. She doesn't know how to sit from a standing position yet so I have to follow her around when she's on one of her many missions. She was 9 months on Friday. I can't believe how quickly she is growing up. Tbh I'm missing my baby baby but am loving watching her discover new things every day. Kat, Jrc and Brooke, your pregnancies seem to flying past (to me, probably not to you, lol)

Jenn, even though ttc seems like a lifetime ago to me, I still love hearing your positive stories. Yay for your smiley face and congrats on your hubby's weight loss. I'm just know God is going to bless your family abundantly. 

Kc, sorry about your gran. :hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Jolene it feels like its flying by so fast 22 more days and we will know if baby williams is a boy or girl!


----------



## jrc10

My baby shower was so great! I only cried once. My grandma gave me a bassinet with Raggety Ann and Andy dolls in it. She gave me Raggety Ann and Andy, too when I was little. She also put one of MY baby blankets in there. We also got a rock 'n sleeper thing from my aunt, and my three girlfriends bought us a giraffe pack 'n play. So lots of big things off our list! I'm actually going to get some pictures developed this evening for my book, I'm working on my thank-you's, and buying a big jug of Dreft, so I can begin washing Harp's clothes and setting up her room this week. I'm SO excited!!! :)


----------



## BWilliams

Yay how exciting Jrc! Not much longer and that sweet girl will be here!


----------



## BWilliams

What happened to Baby&bump its weird nothing from my phone looks the same :-(


----------



## Jolene

((((((((((((Kat))))))))))))))))) Where are you? I'm dying to know what's happening in the land of Aus (and I don't want to hear anything about rugby) How is the little guy doing and when are you due to meet him?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Glad to see how God is blessing you all. I am doing well. My son is now 8 months and he can walk! He still likes to crawl but he can walk from one end of the room to the next. I think he is learning so fast from his big sister Amariah. She is great too and will be 11 soon. I just love my children.

I pray that God continues to bless you all.

Xoxo Kim


----------



## Kat_F

Jolene said:


> ((((((((((((Kat))))))))))))))))) Where are you? I'm dying to know what's happening in the land of Aus (and I don't want to hear anything about rugby) How is the little guy doing and when are you due to meet him?

Hello all!!

Miss you all and can't wait for you to be mum's to feel this wonderful feeling xoxox

JRC and BWilliams how are you preggo ladies? Do we know what we're having yet B?

MrsKC lovely to hear about your boy walking... what a clever little man you must be so proud.

Jolene so funny that McKenzie is crawling around on everything.. so cute.. ahh just love babies :)
 



Attached Files:







Hielke_0356.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Juniper

Oh Kat! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so excited to hear that you and your little boy are doing well! What did you decided to name him?


----------



## BWilliams

Yay Kat that's awesome! I'm so happy for you! As for me I'm having a BOY!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Kat! I know how long you wanted a baby. What a blessing!

Congrats on your boy Brooke. God is good!


----------



## Juniper

Yay Brooke! Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Jolene

Congrats Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: That is wonderful! Welcome to the world little man, you have a very proud mommy and daddy :kiss: I'm so glad it all went so well. Enjoy every second. I look at Mackenzie and just can't imagine her as a newborn anymore! And take everyone's advice with a pinch of salt. Do what you think is best for your family. 

Yay Brooke, it's so awesome finding out baby's gender cos now you can go out and shooooooppppppp. Oh, and start decorating the nursery!!!


----------



## jrc10

Oh gosh! I've been happily emotional lately, and seeing that Kat has had her little one and Brooke is having a little boy just makes me cry with happiness!!!

Kat - I'm at the point now where I'm a little scared of the labor, because I prefer not to get the epidural. I hate the idea of being numb, getting a catheter, and want to be as safe as possible. There is a non-narcotic medicine I can take at my hospital. I'm really hoping for that. I feel like I have a pretty good pain tolerance anyway. Do you think that will be enough? They said it will take the edge off. Actually, my hubby got that while he was in the hospital with his gallblader. He said it made him feel great (haha!) and he had no idea it wasn't a narcotic, since it behaved so much like one. I'm planning to stay flexible, though, and do whatever is necessary. I just want to be as safe and natural, as possible.

MrsKC - Seeing Baby M walk was wonderful! I'm so glad you shared that!!! He's growing way to quickly, but I love all of his changes. :)

How is everyone else doing this week?

Any thoughts and advice on labor and delivery is welcome at this point! My goal is to pack my hospital bag this week. Oh gosh. It's getting close! :)

I'm so happy for you ladies, and for all of us. We have come so far on our journeys and we've all made such good friends. I really appreciate you. 

Lots of love! :)


----------



## Pelle

Hello dear girls,

It has been a while I posted here, right?  But I will come until every one of you becomes a Mom!!! 
Kat, congratulations, I am so happy for your baby you must be over the moon!!!
Jrc, you are going to hug your baby in weeks, how fantastic is it!!!
Brooke, I am a bit lost, the last time I was here I remembered you were expecting twins, what happened, dear? Happy and healthy pregnancy for you, dear!
Mrskcbrown, your son will be an athlete)) 

My twins are 9 months now, time goes so fast! they are such sweet children, I got so much love from them that I don't care about tiring days, waking ups at night. My daughter is still breast fed, she is 10 and a half kilograms! My son is not that big, but he doesn't wake up in the evening to eat, he sleeps 10 hours in a row! My elder son is 5 now he is playing soccer and wants to watch Car2 all the time!

I hope you are doing fine, dear, I remember how supportive you were when I was looking forward to be pregnant and give birth again!!!!!!
Big hugs for you all!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> Hello dear girls,
> 
> It has been a while I posted here, right?  But I will come until every one of you becomes a Mom!!!
> Kat, congratulations, I am so happy for your baby you must be over the moon!!!
> Jrc, you are going to hug your baby in weeks, how fantastic is it!!!
> Brooke, I am a bit lost, the last time I was here I remembered you were expecting twins, what happened, dear? Happy and healthy pregnancy for you, dear!
> Mrskcbrown, your son will be an athlete))
> 
> My twins are 9 months now, time goes so fast! they are such sweet children, I got so much love from them that I don't care about tiring days, waking ups at night. My daughter is still breast fed, she is 10 and a half kilograms! My son is not that big, but he doesn't wake up in the evening to eat, he sleeps 10 hours in a row! My elder son is 5 now he is playing soccer and wants to watch Car2 all the time!
> 
> I hope you are doing fine, dear, I remember how supportive you were when I was looking forward to be pregnant and give birth again!!!!!!
> Big hugs for you all!!!!

I wish my son slept all night:shrug:. He gets up at 2am every nite. I hope this passes soon! Glad all is well with you!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Nope pelle its always been just one! Stace is pregnant with Twins! Jessica I'm with you I want no pain meds I really want a natural birth! So you get to do it first and give me advise because I don't know what to tell you yet lol just PUSHHHHHH! I really don't wanna be induced either I want to be suprised when my water breaks and be in a panic to get the hosiptal lol! I'm sorry Kcbrown I hope he starts sleep through the night very soon! All you ladies that have had babies on here where did the time go they are all getting so big! Juniper I hope everything is going well with you I continue to pray for you always!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jrc10 said:


> Oh gosh! I've been happily emotional lately, and seeing that Kat has had her little one and Brooke is having a little boy just makes me cry with happiness!!!
> 
> Kat - I'm at the point now where I'm a little scared of the labor, because I prefer not to get the epidural. I hate the idea of being numb, getting a catheter, and want to be as safe as possible. There is a non-narcotic medicine I can take at my hospital. I'm really hoping for that. I feel like I have a pretty good pain tolerance anyway. Do you think that will be enough? They said it will take the edge off. Actually, my hubby got that while he was in the hospital with his gallblader. He said it made him feel great (haha!) and he had no idea it wasn't a narcotic, since it behaved so much like one. I'm planning to stay flexible, though, and do whatever is necessary. I just want to be as safe and natural, as possible.
> 
> MrsKC - Seeing Baby M walk was wonderful! I'm so glad you shared that!!! He's growing way to quickly, but I love all of his changes. :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing this week?
> 
> Any thoughts and advice on labor and delivery is welcome at this point! My goal is to pack my hospital bag this week. Oh gosh. It's getting close! :)
> 
> I'm so happy for you ladies, and for all of us. We have come so far on our journeys and we've all made such good friends. I really appreciate you.
> 
> Lots of love! :)

My advice on labor is to trust your body and dont try to be the one who has to "prove" something. If you get to the point where you need pain meds, so be it! Dont beat yourself up if you do have pain meds. I had pain management with both of my kids via epidural and neither one of them are "crazy" or lacking in any area. They are thriving just well. The medication that takes the edge off is ok and will make you a little sleepy but it didnt work great on pain for me, but it may work well for you. Labor pain is a pain that you have never felt before...trust me.

I hated when I was on certain threads on BNB that talked negatively about women who used pain meds. It made me mad:growlmad:!

My advice is to do what is best for you because no one can tell you what you need but you when you go through YOUR birthing experience.

Enjoy every moment, take your husbands lead and let them nurture you during the labor process. It is a great experience.....

:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

JRC - it really is mind over matter, you will be ok without pain relief if you want to be, just do some classes and learn some techniques... do lots of reading. Think of when you get a cramp in your leg sometimes.. well that's what it feels like but stronger. And the best part is you get to rest between contractions, they come on little by little, then get stronger and closer together.... I used gas and that did take the edge off and I probably could have continued with it if my labour was longer and more gradual... so don't worry you'll be fine if you want to be and if you don't feel well then take the drugs lol.

My birth was very different from a normal birth because I was induced, but in a normal labour you have time to get used to the contractions each time they come they are a little stronger... you can manage better over 8-12 hours... When I got the epidural my whole body was still contorting but it didn't hurt, I felt everything all the pushing but no pain.. so I didn't feel like I missed out on anything. And they didn't have to put a catheter in either because my babies head was already there only 1/2 hour after epidural so we just kept going and then it was time to push... but I'm thinking of you because in those weeks leading up to it its really scary and your hormones are ramping up.. I remember crying just thinking about holding my baby in my arms in those last few weeks... hang in there.. soon little Harper will be out and you won't care how she got here.. I promise..xo

Lovely to hear from everyone and congratulations on all your news (BWilliams a Boy awww beautiful)


----------



## jrc10

Thanks ladies! 

I definitely think medication is up to each person. I don't understand the threads on here sometimes. They can be so judgemental! One lady was discusted that I drank Mt. Dew before my gender scan, so I could help Harper be a little active. I only had about 1/4 of a can! She acted like I was on drugs or something. I haven't really visited any other threads since. Just our group. 

I think my hang up about the labor etc. is the fact that I've never done that. I don't know what to expect, and I like having a plan! The most I've EVER been through was getting 1 wisdom tooth pulled. I've never even had a broken bone. I often wonder if early labor will feel like what I felt when we lost our first little one. I was in quite a bit of pain then...back and otherwise. I am planning to be flexible, and who knows, maybe I'll end up getting an epidural. I just prefer not to. I honestly think bless any woman who has no fear getting one! Needles kind of freak me out, so I'll try the IV meds first. :)

Harper has been so active lately. I love feeling her do her kickboxing and tumbling. haha. 

I have started feeling not very attractive. I feel pretty and pregnant, but I don't feel like my hubby finds me 'hot' at the moment. We talked about it, and he sometimes gets a little freaked out because he thinks of Harper. I'm worried that it'll be 3 months or so before we are intimate again! I told him he better get over it, or it'll be a long drought. We are running out of time. 

I'm not totally unhappy. I think I'm just self-conscience. He's wonderful. He treats me like think fragile little thing. You can tell he feels like I have the most important job in the world. :) He makes me feel so special, and he tries to wait on me hand and foot. I think my hang up has a lot to do with my hormones, though. I've been quite emotional. I think about Harper and I get so excited and scared and nervous. I think about how my hubby will be with her, and it brings tears to my eyes. We both had some difficulty with our fathers, and I feel so blessed to know that Harper will have 100 times better than the fathers we have. 

Sorry for rambling. That's just where I'm at right now. I still haven't packed my bag! I'm freaking out. I need to get a few breastfeeding items, too! 

I hope you're all having a great week!!!


----------



## Juniper

Jrc - I totally agree with you. As long as what ever you are doing doesn't hurt the baby, then it is no one else's business. I also share your apprehension about getting the epidural. I whole idea really freaks me out, but I have known several women who have had if done. My dad also had one when he had lung surgery and I have never heard of anything going wrong. I think that keeping an open mind in the best thing. Just listen to your body and trust yourself to do what it best for you and your little miracle. <3


----------



## jrc10

Juniper - Your hubby looks great! The pounds are just falling off! I bet he feels good, too. :) I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi ladies

I posted a private message, hope you get it...

JRC I know exactly how you feel, but don't worry there will be plenty of time for lovemaking once baby is out, sleeping well and your husband will survive just send him to the shower to "look after himself" :) It's only natural haha! And those hormones will get you all teary in the next couple of weeks until Harper arrives, just remember it's not you it's your body just changing... I'm thinking of you-these last weeks are tough xo 

Love to all


----------



## BWilliams

Omg he's adorable I love his name! You look great also! Aw I'm so happy for you and it only makes me more excited to see my baby boy!


----------



## Jolene

He is really cute Kat! Congrats again. He looks so teeny. And you looked great with your big bump.


----------



## Juniper

Kat - He is adorable! And I love his name. So Precious

Jrc - Thank you. Yes he is losing the weight fast! He feels so much better already. Our dr has also put him on testosterone injections because his levels were slightly low. She is not sure if it has something to so with the fertility problems, but said that it wouldn't hurt. It is kind of crazy how big of a change the combination of the weight loss and the injections have made in him. He has so much more energy.


----------



## jrc10

Kat - Your little one is beautiful, and so are you! My goodness I have pretty friends. :) I'm going to see if they have that book on my Nook. I really want Harper to be on a good schedule. Thank you for the information!!! :)

I finally seduced my hubby last night. haha. He said he's just been tired for the most part. He has been working 17 hour days. Everything seemed to be working just fine though. :) I think I was being sensitive. I feel WAY less stressed now. lol. I'm not sure how many more times it'll happen, but I'm happy either way. I think I just needed to feel like he's attracted to me. Now I'm sure. 

As for being teary. It's daily! When someone's nice to me or mean to me, I cry! I think about Harper and our long journey to get her, and I cry! But in a happy way. I've also had a few times where I feel a little guilty about the first pregnancy. I had a dream that the first baby asked me not to forget about it. That one was tough. I never forget. I think about it every single day. Oh yeah, and I cried. 

Juniper - One of my fertility problems was that I had high testosterone. They told me with my hormones being out of whack, I wouldn't be able to get pregnant. I really think that will help you, to be honest. It definitely won't hurt to try and see. :) Good luck on your positive steps. :)


----------



## jrc10

I'm 1 cm dilated. Harper is head down. I'm so jealous that my doctor got to feel her today!

According to my doctor, Harper's official due date is December 6th. Only 4 more weeks. :)

Hope all is well with everyone else! :)


----------



## Jolene

So exciting Jrc!!! Little Harper's going to be here soooon :dance:


----------



## Juniper

JRC - Has Harper made her appearance yet? I hope everything is going great. You are in my thoughts and prayers!!! (hugs)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes Harper is here and she is so gorgeous! I saw her on FB! 

JRC: CONGRATS!

:hugs: to you all! I hope everything and everyone is going well. I pray God's blessing on your BFPS and BFPS to come! I am doing fine. My son is fully walking and has been since 7.5 months. He is into everything. He is so juicy at 21lbs and I love it. He can wave bye bye and put his mouth on you for a kiss! I cant believe he will be one very soon! I am so in love with him and my daughter, nothing else in the world matters but those two!:cloud9:

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BWilliams

Jrc when little miss Harper gives you a min I wanna hear all about your birth story! She's so beautiful I just wanna hug you both I'm so happy for you and your husband! She's such a blessing I can't wait till my blessing is here even though I really enjoy being pregnant! Kcbrown I'm glad everything is going great your children are beautiful! I wonder how stace is and if she's had the twins yet?


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Jrc when little miss Harper gives you a min I wanna hear all about your birth story! She's so beautiful I just wanna hug you both I'm so happy for you and your husband! She's such a blessing I can't wait till my blessing is here even though I really enjoy being pregnant! Kcbrown I'm glad everything is going great your children are beautiful! I wonder how stace is and if she's had the twins yet?

I am so happy for your pregnancy! Please enjoy it. After you push the baby out you will realize that the pregnancy was too short! I tried to enjoy every moment and all the attention that I was getting:haha:. Once the baby is here, the attention goes to the baby, LOL. Now here I am longing to be preggo again but certainly appreciative of my blessings! If Im never blessed again with a child, God has already done enough and I dont take it for granted!:hugs:


----------



## jrc10

BWilliams said:


> Jrc when little miss Harper gives you a min I wanna hear all about your birth story! She's so beautiful I just wanna hug you both I'm so happy for you and your husband! She's such a blessing I can't wait till my blessing is here even though I really enjoy being pregnant! Kcbrown I'm glad everything is going great your children are beautiful! I wonder how stace is and if she's had the twins yet?

I updated my journal just for you! I think I got most of the details of my long, difficult birth story in there, but she's worth it!

I loved being pregnant until the last 2-3 weeks. I was ready for my baby!!! I very much prefer having her here with me. :)

Also, I highly recommend breastfeeding. I love bonding with Harper, and knowing I'm giving her the very best I can. I'm already below my pre-preggo weight, too! Bonus there! Woohoo!


----------



## BWilliams

Yay I'm going right now to look! Yes I plan to breastfeed!


----------



## BWilliams

Jessica do you pump and breast feed or just breast feed?


----------



## jrc10

I pump and make a bottle if I leave her with my hubby or if I think I'll need it at the grocery store, but right now I only have a manual pump. The hospital gave it to me. :) I've fed her in the car, too...I'm looking at getting an electric pump, too, and a nursing cover. :)


----------



## BWilliams

Yeah I wanna breast feed for a few weeks then pump & breast feed...I wanna get the medela advanced double pump but I think I'm going to wait to buy that around tax time!


----------



## BBWttc29

can I join? I am 30 years old and would love to have a baby. My husband and I just decided to seriously try to conceive in November and I had my last af on November 11 2011 my cycles are usually between 30-33 days long. So if this cycle is30 days I'm 28 days late and if its 33 days I'm 25 days late. Ivebeen nauseous, having heartburn, lower back pain, some cramps and I spotted twice. I'm scared to test so I'm trying to wait an every time I feel a cramp I get afraid its my period but so far nothing. Any help is greatly apprciated


----------



## BBWttc29

Well I tested thus morning and go a BFN I'm starting to be scared because I've never been this late and there is nothing in my life that would cause me to be late I'm just sad and scared because something could be wrong and I'm still feeling the same synptoms


----------



## BWilliams

I'm sorry BBWttc have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome BBWttc! I hope and pray that you get BFP quickly. I would call the Dr about my af being late.

Hey everyone! I hope that everyone is doing well. Brooke, not much longer!!! yay! My little one will be 1 next month. We are throwing him a bash! Family from out of state is coming and we are going to have a ball!:hugs:


----------



## Juniper

Welcome BBWttc. I hope you get some answers soon!

Kim - How exciting! I can't believe that we have all been friends so long that their are 1 year olds in the group! I can't wait to see pics of that bash :)

So ladies, I need some advice... We have been having a hard time deciding when Derek would redo his SA. Originally, we said that he would do it when he lost 100lbs. Well, we are there!! I have seen positive changes that make me hopeful that something has changed in there (increased volume and increased... desire... lol) But on the other hand, the last place that he is loosing weight is on his thighs, so I am afraid that he hasn't lost enough weight there to make a difference (if there is a difference to be had). We are talking about waiting until July to retest (1 year since he took the 1st test), to insure the best result. I don't know what to do, because I have seen these few good signs and they have made me hopeful again and that is causing me to think too much again. On one hand I think we should do the test know because I don't want to get myself too worked up for nothing, and on the other I think that we should wait to give us the best chance of a change. What do you guys think? Would you test now or wait? Thanks <3


----------



## Jolene

Aww Jenn, that is a difficult one. I would say wait and maximise your chances but I know I wouldn't follow my own advice, lol. This whole TTC thing is a waiting game and it's not a fun game to play. Pray about it. That's the only advice I have right now. Your hubby is doing amazing, I can't believe those photos! Lots of luv hun x


----------



## BBWttc29

Thank you.. Still no period so I was trying to wait and see what happens I'm gonna call the dr if it doesn't come in a few days I'm also trying to lose weight to see if that helps.


----------



## BWilliams

Juniper I would just do what feels right! I'm so happy he made it to his first goal of 100 pounds that's amazing! I still pray for you all the time I can't wait till your blessed with a little one! Are you guys trying at all or are you waiting? Kcbrown I know I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going only 12 more weeks left! I can't believe little man is almost 1 how exciting!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks Jolene! <3

Brooke - Thanks. Yeah, he met his first goal way faster than we expected! He still has a little over 100 to go. We are not preventing. I did smiley face opks for a few months, but had to stop because I was getting a little obsessed again. At this point we are just having fun and enjoying Derek's increased energy. But you better believe that every month I am praying that my period is late! So far, not the case...


----------



## BWilliams

Thats awesome just have fun & enjoy! I'm so glad you guys are doing so good I can even tell you've lost weight!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies!!

JRC I see you have your little baby in your arms... awww little Harper is beautiful...
Not long now BWilliams for your little boy x
Juniper I say test now :)x

Lovely to catch up on everyone's news. Talk to you soon and I'll keep dropping in for your news. Juniper I hope the test turns out really good if you decide to go for it.

xo


----------



## Juniper

Hey girls. We retested and there has been no change. Our doctor also rechecked Derek's testosterone levels and they are still really low, so she is going to triple his injections. We are going to wait til he loses more wait and give the increases testosterone shots some time to work and then test again... Atleast we know.


----------



## Shey

Aww Jenn I hope things get better for you and your DH! 

Jess how are you and Harper doing?

Kim I cant believe your lil man is going to be 1 soon. he is just to cute. 

Brooke how are you feeling mami? Are you getting anxious and excited to see your baby soon?

Jolene how are you and the babies doing? I hope you are doing well


----------



## Jolene

Sorry to hear Jenn! Good luck to you and Derek. This really can't be easy but it's trials like these that mould us into the people we are to become. You are really going to be able to take on the world after this, lol. Thinking of you hun:)

Shey, my kiddiwinks are great. Jess is great with Mackenzie. It's really making motherhood such a pleasure!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Blessings to you! I pray everyone is well!..

Master Malcolm will be 1 on saturday! I am so excited!


----------



## jrc10

Hello ladies! I hope you're all well.

Juniper - I'm glad you all went ahead with testing. Can you imagine if you had waited and gotten the same result? Now, you've just saved yourself time and increased your chances. I believe God will bless you when you least expect it. <3 

I love all of these updates! I've missed talking to everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to Brooke on her baby boy Deegan! I am so happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks Kcbrown!


----------



## BWilliams

Deegan Ryan Williams 03.28.2012| 6 pounds 15 ounces & 20 1/4 inches long! 
https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c60/xoitsbrookeox/548892_10150797173479052_513129051_11897301_749309771_n.jpghttps://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c60/xoitsbrookeox/552723_10150797174289052_513129051_11897314_870964009_n.jpg


----------



## Iamyou

:flower::Hello.... I'm 21 (22 aug) my fiancé is 26 (27 oct), we are engaged to be married in aug. ive never been on a bc but strongly insist on safe sex, we started playing around with getting preg last month and so I've had a missed period along with common symptoms (nausea, abdominal cramps, indegestion and tender breasts) so we did a home pregnancy test which show a v faint pink line he had to put on his glasses to see it lol, we been to the doc he says it's a definite, though a blood test would better confirm, which we are now awaiting.

Oh and I've been spotting, trying not to worry... Hopefully my stay in this group is longer:blush:


----------



## BBWttc29

I am currently in the tww Ive been cramping and curious what's the difference in menstural cramps and cramps when you are pregnant


----------



## mrskcbrown

BWilliams said:


> Deegan Ryan Williams 03.28.2012| 6 pounds 15 ounces & 20 1/4 inches long!
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c60/xoitsbrookeox/548892_10150797173479052_513129051_11897301_749309771_n.jpghttps://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c60/xoitsbrookeox/552723_10150797174289052_513129051_11897314_870964009_n.jpg

Beautiful pics Brooke!:cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

BBWttc29 said:


> I am currently in the tww Ive been cramping and curious what's the difference in menstural cramps and cramps when you are pregnant

There really is no difference to be honest. They both feel the same. Are you temping or monitoring your cervix? Sometimes those can tell you what to expect from your cycle. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Iamyou said:


> :flower::Hello.... I'm 21 (22 aug) my fiancé is 26 (27 oct), we are engaged to be married in aug. ive never been on a bc but strongly insist on safe sex, we started playing around with getting preg last month and so I've had a missed period along with common symptoms (nausea, abdominal cramps, indegestion and tender breasts) so we did a home pregnancy test which show a v faint pink line he had to put on his glasses to see it lol, we been to the doc he says it's a definite, though a blood test would better confirm, which we are now awaiting.
> 
> Oh and I've been spotting, trying not to worry... Hopefully my stay in this group is longer:blush:

Welcome. Pregnant is pregnant! Yay congrats to you. I spotted early on and my son is now 14 months!


----------



## BBWttc29

mrskcbrown said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> I am currently in the tww Ive been cramping and curious what's the difference in menstural cramps and cramps when you are pregnant
> 
> There really is no difference to be honest. They both feel the same. Are you temping or monitoring your cervix? Sometimes those can tell you what to expect from your cycle. Good luck:hugs:Click to expand...

I've been temping every morning and had sex 2 days before and 1 day after ovulation. I've been cramping, nauseous, have tender breasts and heartburn I'm trying not to get my hopes up but hoping soon I'll get my BFP


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats ladies on your gorgeous babies xox


----------



## jrc10

Is anyone else on here? If so, PM me, and let me know. Also, please do not say anything on FB, but I'M BAAACK! We just got a positive test, so hello baby #2. :)


----------



## Shey

Congrats Brooke! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Kat_F

It's been a year since I've looked here... My baby is now two... I'll look for you all in other threads...


----------



## Juniper

Kat_F said:


> It's been a year since I've looked here... My baby is now two... I'll look for you all in other threads...

Hi Kat! It is good to hear from you. After the girls all got their BFPs, we all moved to Facebook and are friends on there now. I can't believe it has been 2 years! Congrats! I took a break from here, but am back now, so if you want to chat, you can PM me. I would actually like to talk to you about something if you don't mind. You are always welcome to join us on Facebook! I can PM you every ones names... Hope all is well!


----------

